# Ungewollte WEB.DE Club / GMX Profi Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?



## xkabunga (28 September 2004)

Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken des "Einverstanden"-Feldes bei WEB.DE :evil: 

Am 20.09.2004 habe ich von dem WEB.DE Club für die Halbjahres-Mitgliedschaft eine Rechnung über 30 Euro erhalten, die ich nie angefordert habe.

Als langjähriger und bis dahin zufriedener Kunde des FreeMail Postfaches von WEB.DE war ich sehr verwundert das ich einen Dienst nutze der Geld kostete.

Sofort nach Erhalt der Rechnung am 20.09.2004 habe ich die WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft per E-Mail, FAX, Brief widersprochen und gekündigt.

Ich bekam von WEB.DE eine E-Mail mit folgendem Inhalt:

Mit der Testmitgliedschaft haben Sie die AGB für den WEB.DE Club akzeptiert.
Wir haben im Vorfeld für unsere neuen WEB.DE Clubmitglieder eine verlängerte Kündigungsfrist bis zum fünfundzwanzigsten Tag der Testmitgliedschaft ermöglicht. Wenn bis zum fünfundzwanzigsten Tag keine Kündigung eingeht, verlängert sich der WEB.DE Club, laut AGB, automatisch in die normale Clubmitgliedschaft. 
Hier beträgt die Mindestvertragslaufzeit dann 6 Monate.
Leider liegt die Kündigung Ihres WEB.DE Club Testmonats außerhalb der Kündigungsfrist.

Ich schickte WEB.DE eine E-Mail mit folgendem Inhalt:

Ich habe die Testmitgliedschaft und die AGB für den WEB.DE Club nie akzeptiert oder bestätigt.
Ich habe auch von Ihnen nie eine Meldung oder ein Hinweis erhalten das ich die WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft teste.
Ich finde das mit der angeblichen verlängerten Kündigungsfrist bis zum fünfundzwanzigsten Tag der WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft für ein unmöglichen Vorgang da ich gar nicht Festellen konnte das ich ihren WEB.DE Club teste.

Ich bekam von WEB.DE eine E-Mail mit folgendem Inhalt zurück:

Der Vertrag wurde online am 18.08.04 über Ihr FreeMail Postfach [email protected] abgeschlossen.
Da nur Sie über Ihr Passwort zu Ihrem Postfach zugriffsberechtigt und zugriffsbefaehigt sind, kann die Bestellung nur von Ihnen getätigt worden sein.
Zur Inanspruchnahme des kostenlosen Testangebotes konnte es nur durch die Nennung des Benutzernamens und Angabe des Passwortes sowie der Bestätigung der AGB kommen. 
Hierdurch ist sichergestellt, dass nur Sie als Postfachinhaber die Leistung beantragen können und dass die Bestellung nur bewusst erfolgen kann.
Der Kauf verpflichtet WEB.DE zur Bereitstellung des von Ihnen bestellten Dienstes und verpflichtet Sie zur Bezahlung der Leistung. Dies ist unabhängig von einer Nutzung des Dienstes.


Erst nach der Korrespondenz mit WEB.DE wurde mir klar dass ich mir die WEB.DE Club AGB durchlesen muss um zu Erfahren wieso WEB.DE behauptet ich hätte eine WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft beantragt.

Auszug aus den WEB.DE Club Allgemeine Nutzungsbedingungen:

1.2  ….. Durch Anklicken des "Einverstanden"-Feldes im Rahmen des Anmeldeprozesses und Bestätigungsmail seitens der WEB.DE Club Service GmbH, spätestens jedoch Einzug des Club-Beitrags, kommt der Vertrag zustande. 


B. Club-Angebot für "Club-Test-Mitgliedschaften"

Leistungsumfang

2. Die Laufzeit für den Vertrag einer Club-Test-Mitgliedschaft zwischen der WEB.DE Club Service GmbH und dem Club-Mitglied beträgt einen Monat. Danach verlängert sich der Vertrag um weitere 6 Monate, wenn das Club-Mitglied oder die WEB.DE Club Service GmbH den Vertrag nicht innerhalb des Testmonats kündigt. Die Kündigung kann per Telefon an die Telefonnummer 01805/676699 (0,12 Euro/Min) erfolgen. Anschließend verlängert sich der Vertrag um jeweils weitere 12 Monate, wenn das Club-Mitglied oder die WEB.DE Club Service GmbH nicht mit einer Frist von einem Monat zum Ende der Vertragslaufzeit oder des laufenden 12-Monatszeitraums kündigt. Die Kündigung kann schriftlich per Brief oder handschriftlich unterschriebenem Fax erfolgen.

3. Die Servicegebühr für die Club-Test-Mitgliedschaft beträgt 1 Euro inklusive MwSt. Der Club-Beitrag für den 6-Monatsvertrag beträgt 30 Euro inklusive MwSt. (5 Euro/Monat). Der Club-Beitrag für einen 12-Monatsvertrag beträgt 60 Euro inklusive MwSt. (5 Euro/Monat).



Erst nach einigen E-Mails mit WEB.DE und dem lesen von der Allgemeinen Nutzungsbedingungen des WEB.DE Clubs bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob ich durch das Anklicken des "Einverstanden"-Feldes im Rahmen des Anmeldeprozesses bei WEB.DE die Allgemeinen Nutzungsbedingungen akzeptiert habe und eine ungewollte WEB.DE Club für die Halbjahres-Mitgliedschaft bekommen habe. Es wurde mir nicht bekannt gegeben, dass ich damit einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst angefordert habe.

Ich finde es als ein unmöglicher Zustand das ein Unternehmen der Weltmarktführer im Bereich Online-Kommunikation zu werden will solche Methoden verwendet um WEB.DE Club Mitglieder zu bekommen.

Ich werde keine Rechnung durch die angebliche WEB.DE Club-Mitgliedschaft bezahlen.

Ich werde erst einmal abwarten was WEB.DE Club als nächstes macht.

Ich im Internet habe ich schon gelesen das WEB.DE für Forderung wo keinen Zahlungseingang erfolgte eine Bearbeitungsgebühr von 2,50 Euro und für die MAHNUNG - trotz Erinnerung eine Mahngebühr von 5 Euro berechnet.

Ich werde hart bleiben und die Rechnung für die angebliche WEB.DE Club-Mitgliedschaft nicht bezahlen, damit in Zukunft nicht noch weitere Nutzer ungewollt Zahlungen leisten sollen, die sie nicht beantragt haben.

Ich würde jedem der bei WEB.DE sein FreeMail Postfach hat raten sich nicht über das Internet einzuloggen. Sondern seine E-Mails über ein Mailprogramm zu abzurufen oder zu senden.
Beim Anmelden an dem FreeMail Postfach kann es zu einem unbeabsichtigten Anklicken des "Einverstanden"-Feldes und akzeptieren der AGB kommen.
Der Weg von der Betätigung der WEB.DE AGB und einer ungewollten WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft ist dann nur noch ein Monat entfernt.

In meinen Fall, werde ich meine E-Mails in Zukunft nicht mehr über einen Account von WEB.DE laufen lassen.


----------



## scrat007 (28 September 2004)

Also ich sehe die Sache so, wenn man bei Abschluß eines Vertrages bestätigt die AGB gelesen zu haben, und es nicht tut, hat man Pech gehabt. Man hatte die Möglichkeit sie zu lesen, damit sind sie auch gültig. Wer bei einer Versicherung unterschreibt und das Kleingedruckte nicht liest akzeptiert sie auch mit der Unterschrift, egal ob er sie gelesen hat oder nicht, genauso ist das hier.


Mein Vorschlag ist zahlen, in meinen Augen ist der Vertrag rechtskräftig.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (28 September 2004)

scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich sehe die Sache so, wenn man bei Abschluß eines Vertrages bestätigt die AGB gelesen zu haben, und es nicht tut, hat man Pech gehabt. Man hatte die Möglichkeit sie zu lesen, damit sind sie auch gültig.


Als voelliger juristischer Laie mein Senf dazu. Wenn ich scrat007s Aussage bei leichtfertigem Durchklicken fuer angemessen halte, hab ich in letzter Zeit durchaus Beispiele gesehen, die einen Vertragsschluss bewusst verschleiert haben. Das Bürgerliche Gesetzbuch sieht fuer Fernabsatzvertraege ein Widerrufsrecht vor, dessen  Bedingungen in §355 geregelt sind. Ob das auf diesen Vertrag zutrifft, weiss ich nicht genau, wenn nicht , duerfen mir das die Juristen schonend beibringen, evt gelten dann aber aehnliche §§§. 

Da steht auch 





> §312d, 2: Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt abweichend von § 355 Abs. 2 Satz 1 nicht vor Erfüllung der Informationspflichten gemäß § 312c Abs. 2
> 
> §355, 3: Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt spätestens sechs Monate nach Vertragsschluss. Bei der Lieferung von Waren beginnt die Frist nicht vor dem Tag ihres Eingangs beim Empfänger. Abweichend von Satz 1 erlischt das Widerrufsrecht nicht, wenn der Verbraucher nicht ordnungsgemäß über sein Widerrufsrecht belehrt worden ist.


Je nachdem, wie Web.de den Vertragsschluss gestaltet hat, ist daher ein Widerruf durchaus moeglich, wenn die ihrer Informationspflicht nicht nachgekommen sind. Ob das bei Web.de der Fall ist, kann ich nicht sagen, und insbesondere nicht, ob dies die Muehe wert ist, da so etwas letztlich ein Rechtsanwalt beurteilen muesste.
Gr,
TSCN


----------



## Bremsklotz (28 September 2004)

@xkabunga

Ich habe ebenfalls ein Postfach bei WEB. Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen, das du alles unbeabsichtigt angeklickt hast.
Wenn ich mich über freemail anmelde, gebe ich einen Benutzername und mein Passwort ein. Danach öffnet sich mein Postfach, mehr ist da nicht.
Sowohl die Testmitgliedschaft, als auch gleich eine feste Mitgliedschaft erforden die erneute Eingabe deines Benutzernamens und des Passwortes an. Im übrigen gibt es schon bei der Testmitgliedschaft einen link "mehr Details" in dem steht ganz klar und deutlich zu lesen, dass sich die Mitgliedschaft AUTOMATISCH um 6 Monate verlängert, wenn du nicht innerhalb der ersten 25 Tage kündigst. 
In meinen Augen kann von "unbeabsichtigtem Anklicken" hier nicht die Rede sein, ich denke eher, du hast ganz einfach "gepennt".
Dafür kannst du aber WEB nicht verantwortlich machen. 
Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie die Testanmeldung weiter geht, kann es auch nicht ausprobieren, weil ich nicht mehr telefonieren kann.
Man sollte sich schon genau informieren, bevor man irgendwelche Klicks macht.

Ich denke, du musst in den sauren Apfel beißen und zahlen. Die evtl. Vorteile der Mitgliedschaft nutzen, ist sicher mit weiteren Geldausgaben verbunden.   

Das Ganze als Lehrgeld verbuchen und nächstesmal die AGB genau lesen. Dafür sind die nämlich da.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 September 2004)

*Re: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken*



			
				xkabunga schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kauf verpflichtet WEB.DE zur Bereitstellung des von Ihnen bestellten Dienstes und verpflichtet Sie zur Bezahlung der Leistung. *Dies ist unabhängig von einer Nutzung des Dienstes.*






			
				AGB schrieb:
			
		

> 3. *Die Servicegebühr für die Club-Test-Mitgliedschaft beträgt 1 Euro inklusive MwSt.* Der Club-Beitrag für den 6-Monatsvertrag beträgt 30 Euro inklusive MwSt. (5 Euro/Monat). Der Club-Beitrag für einen 12-Monatsvertrag beträgt 60 Euro inklusive MwSt. (5 Euro/Monat).



Das sind die zwei Punkte, die mich an der Geschichte stören. Wenn der Monat Testmitgliedschaft bereits 1€ kostet, dann könnte man ja auch zeitnah zum Vertragsschluss eine Rechnung darüber versenden. Hat man das gemacht? Oder waren im August die AGB noch anders ausgestaltet? Schließlich hast Du nur eine Rechnung über 30 und nicht über 31€.

Es wäre ein leichtes zu prüfen, ob der Kunde die bereitgestellten Leistungen überhaupt genutzt hat. Aber offensichtlich ist das Geld wichtiger, als das Image.


----------



## Bremsklotz (29 September 2004)

Ich vermute mal, dass der Euro nur dann fällig wird, wenn man rechtzeitig kündigt, wobei ich mich dann natürlich frage, wie wirtschaftlich die Versendung einer  1 € Rechnung ist!!!


> Es wäre ein leichtes zu prüfen, ob der Kunde die bereitgestellten Leistungen überhaupt genutzt hat. Aber offensichtlich ist das Geld wichtiger, als das Image.


Wenn du in einem Club bist und dich verpflichtet hast, den monatlichen Clubbeitrag zu zahlen, kannst du auch nicht hinter her ankommen und sagen, ich war nicht da, ich will mein Geld zurück. Das ist einzig und allein dein Problem, ob du dann die Vorteile der Clubmitgliedschaft nutzt.
So sehe ich das hier auch.
Die Firmen bauen nun mal auf die Schusseligkeit des Verbrauchers Fristen zu verbummeln, nicht schön, aber leider gang und gäbe.
Richtiger wäre, das so etwas ohne mein Zutun ausläuft, und wenn ich daran interessiert bin, eben das ganze erneuern muss, aber so viel Kundenfreundlichkeit ist wohl zuviel verlangt.
Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Abbonnements eben nur auf diese Art und Weise zu stande gekommen sind, weil der Kunde die Frist verbummelt hat und ein weiteres Jahr zahlen muss. Genau aus diesem Grunde hole ich mir meine Zeitschrift im Handel.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 September 2004)

Bremsklotz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermute mal, dass der Euro nur dann fällig wird, wenn man rechtzeitig kündigt, wobei ich mich dann natürlich frage, wie wirtschaftlich die Versendung einer  1 € Rechnung ist!!!


Also wenn ich E-Mail-Postfächer verticke, würde mir da durchaus was einfallen. Zumal ich das den Geschäftsbedingungen nicht entnehmen kann, ob der € nur bei rechtzeitiger Kündigung des Probeabos fällig würde. Die Frage bei einer Rechnung per E-Mail ist allerdings, ob man sowas auch liest. Die News von Web.de in meinem Postfach landen alle im Spamfilter, weil´s einfach nervig ist.



			
				Bremsklotz schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du in einem Club bist und dich verpflichtet hast, den monatlichen Clubbeitrag zu zahlen, kannst du auch nicht hinter her ankommen und sagen, ich war nicht da, ich will mein Geld zurück.


Das kommt doch immer auf den Vertrag und den Vertragspartner an. Wenn Web.de keine zusätzlichen Kosten entstehen, solange das Angebot nicht genutzt wird (was ich nicht weiß), dann wäre Kulanz die bessere Form von Imagepflege.


----------



## scrat007 (29 September 2004)

Immerhin hält Web.de für jedes Clubmitglied 2 Gigabyt an Speicher bereit, mehrere Emailadressen, eine Telefonnummer usw, also denke ich das ein Euro gerechtfertigt ist.

Zur Rechnung per Email, T-Online und Telekom handhaben das genauso.

Ob man einen Dienst nutzt dürfte weniger relevant sein, er wurde zur Verfügung gestellt, das zählt. Wer einen Telefonanschluß bestellt und nicht telefoniert muß auch die im Vertrag geregelte Grundgebühr zahlen, selbst wenn er kein Telefon hatte, der Anschluß war zur Verfügung gestellt worden, das zählt.

Um überhaupt Clubmitglied werden zu können muß man noch mal gesondert sowohl Passwort als Emailadresse eingeben, einen Haken setzen und das ganze bestätigen. Aus versehen Mitglied zu werden ist da schon mal nicht, und wenn jemand die Fristen versäumt dann muß er halt besser aufpassen das nächste mal. Man bekommt nach Vertragsschluß sogar eine Bestätigungsemail in der die Fristen nochmals genannt sind und die Telefonnummer bei der man Kündigen kann, sowie eine Wiederufserklärung wie man vom Vertrag zurücktreten kann.

Ich bin auch Club-Mitglied, und ich habe mir die Nutzungsbedingungen durchgelesen bevor ich "Einverstanden" geklickt habe. Ich wußte das es Geld kostet und das ich rechzeitig kündigen muß wenn ich wieder raus will.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 September 2004)

scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob man einen Dienst nutzt dürfte weniger relevant sein, er wurde zur Verfügung gestellt, das zählt. Wer einen Telefonanschluß bestellt und nicht telefoniert muß auch die im Vertrag geregelte Grundgebühr zahlen, selbst wenn er kein Telefon hatte, der Anschluß war zur Verfügung gestellt worden, das zählt.



Ist das ohne weiteres vergleichbar? Der Vertragspartner hat ja einiges an Kosten, Dir den Anschluss zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## Bremsklotz (29 September 2004)

Ich habe gerade eben WEB aufgerufen. 
Jetzt ist die Probe-Mitgliedschaft  kostenlos.


> Sie haben bereits ein FreeMail-Postfach?
> Dann akzeptieren Sie bitte die Nutzungsbedingungen und geben Ihre Nutzer-Daten ein. Anschließend klicken Sie für den Gratis-Testmonat auf "Weiter".
> Ja, ich möchte den WEB.DE Club gratis testen. Ich akzeptiere die Nutzungsbedingungen und wurde über mein Widerrufsrecht informiert.


Bevor du überhaupt einen Klick machen musst, steht das Wichtigste da:


> WEB.DE Club-Gratis-Testmonat:
> Die Laufzeit der Testphase beträgt 30 Tage. Möchten Sie danach Club-Mitglied bleiben, brauchen Sie nichts zu tun. Ihre Mitgliedschaft wird um 6 Monate (5 Euro/Monat) verlängert. Sie können die Testmitgliedschaft bis zum 25. Tag einfach per Telefon 01805 - 67 66 99 (Mo.-Fr. 9-17 Uhr für 0,12 Euro/Min.) beenden.


Ich denke, dass WEB deutlich genug informiert.


----------



## scrat007 (29 September 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das ohne weiteres vergleichbar? Der Vertragspartner hat ja einiges an Kosten, Dir den Anschluss zur Verfügung zu stellen.



Wenn schon ein Anschluß bestand hatte bis jetzt die Telekombei mir nur genau einen Kostenfaktor, die Serviceperson die am anderen Ende der Leitung war bei der Bestellung. Der Anschluß damals in München wurde von der Telekom einfach freigeschaltet ohne das ich irgendjemanden gesehen hätt, warum auch, 2 Wochen vorher hatte ja ncoh mein Vormieter darüber telefoniert. 

Aber gut, nehmen wir ein anderes Beispiel, du bestellst 100 MB Webspace (vergleichbar mit den 2 Gig die du bei Web.de bekommst) bei 1 und 1, und nach einem Monat fällt dir auf das du ja den Webspace nie gebraucht hast und auch nie nutzen wirst, glaubst du das man dann nicht zahlen muß? Der Dienst wurde zur Verfügung gestellt von 1 und 1, auch ohne weitere Kosten für 1 und 1, denoch werden sie zu Recht auf der Bezahlung bestehen, warum sollte also Web.de auf eine Bezahlung verzichten für einen von ihnen zur verfügung gestellten Dienst? So wie ich das sehe hat Web.de den Dienst zur Verfügung gestellt, und man mußte mehr eintippen und anklicken als bei jedem rechtskonformen Dialer um den Vertrag einzugehen, man erhält sogar eine Bestätigungsmail mit den Vertragsdaten und der Erinnerung darin bis wann und wo man Kündigen kann.

Beim besten Willen, aber für mich ist der Vertrag rechtens, und xkabunga muß zahlen. Mal abgesehen davon, der Service ist das Geld wert, ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## Plattenputzer (30 September 2004)

Frage am Rande:

Seit ein paar Tagen ist bei mir das Design von Freemail anders als bisher.
Ist das bei allen so, oder bin ich auch im Club, ohne es zu ahnen. 
Vor einiger Zeit wollte mir Web.de drei Monate Club "schenken", wollte ich aber nicht haben.
D.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (30 September 2004)

Noe, das gehoert so... 
Siehe http://img.web.de/v/home/nextgeneration/index.html


> Liebe WEB.DE Nutzerinnen und Nutzer,
> in den letzten Monaten haben mehr als 400 WEB.DE Mitarbeiter daran gearbeitet, für Sie ein ganz neues WEB.DE zu bauen. Unser Ziel war es, ausgehend von Ihren Grundbedürfnissen in den Bereichen Kommunikation, Suche, Nachrichten und Servicediensten, die Einfachheit einer modernen Benutzeroberfläche mit der Leistungsfähigkeit eines umfassenden Internetportals zu verbinden.
> 
> Wir wünschen Ihnen viel Spaß mit dem neuem WEB.DE!
> ...


oder z.B. http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/51602

Gr,
TSCN


----------



## Captain Picard (30 September 2004)

Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Die Startseite wurde entrümpelt und macht einen übersichtlicheren Eindruck als vor dem Neustart, was sich auch in geringeren Ladezeiten niederschlägt.


 deutlich  schneller , weniger Firlefanz , insgesamt macht es den Eindruck,  dass die Entrümpelung 
gelungen ist 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2004)

*Ungewollte WEB.DE Clubmitgliedschaft*

Auch uns ist es so ergangen, dass wir erst durch eine Club-Rechnung, die wir erstmal nicht geöffnet haben, da wir nicht wußten das wir einem Club überhaupt beigetreten sind, von unserer Mitgliedschaft erfahren haben. Als dann am nächsten oder übernächsten Tag wieder eine neue Nachricht mit "Rechnung Clubmitgliedschaft" im Postfach war, aufgemacht und dann wurde man gefragt, ob man weiterhin Mitglied sein wolle, was wir natürlich verneinten. Daraufhin bekam man 2 Min. später die Nachricht, herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Clubmitgliedschaft. Daraufhin war ich so wütend, das ich versucht habe zurückzumailen, aber die Adresse war dann eben keine e-mail adresse. Nur durch Umwege gelang es mir überhaupt eine Nachricht an web.de zu senden. Die sie aber nicht anerkennen wollten, was ich im Betreff und im Text geschrieben hatte, weil es per e-mail war usw. wir werden nicht zahlen. Das e-mail Kto. ist übrigens seitdem gesperrt und nicht mehr nutzbar (wo also liegt deren Verlust, die Rechnung war für die nächsten 6 Mon.), wir baten auch sofort um Löschung der e-mail Adresse und schickten einen Brief mit den Kopien, der unerwünschten Mitgliedschaft, auf den wir keine Antwort erhielten. Die Anmeldung kam wahrscheinlich so zustande, als man sich normal eingeloggt hatte, schien es als sei man wieder ausgeloggt, da das gleiche Feld noch einmal erschien und dann noch einmal, es sah aus wie ein Fehler beim Anmelden. Nur weil wir unsere Adresse und Passwort eingegeben haben ohne das uns klar war, das wir uns nicht für unser kostenloses e-mail Kto. angemeldet haben, kann man ja wohl nicht einfach zahlendes Mitglied werden. Da Web. nicht reagiert hat, schrieben wir noch einmal ein Einschreiben, wiesen auf unseren ersten Brief und die vorliegenden Kopien der gesandten e-mails (Kein Clubmitglied) hin, darauf kam ein Brief, vielen Dank..... Re.-Nr. ...Die Ermittlungen der Staatsanwaltschaft wurden eingestellt, hatte bei der Polizei auch gleich Bescheid gegeben, aber die schrieben weil wir das 1-Euro Angebot angenommen hätten, das stimmt nicht, wir haben weder unsere Kto-Verbindung bei web angebeben, noch wurden wir jemals aufgefordert einen Euro zu bezahlen.
Nun werden wir aufgefordert 37,50 Euro zu bezahlen, sobald bezahlt wird, wird auch unser Account wieder freigeschaltet. Da wir erstens die Adresse nicht mehr wollen, zweitens sie ja auch sowieso nicht mehr nutzen konnten, auch nicht den kostenlosen Teil, kann Web ja auch kein Schaden entstanden sein, den sie einklagen können. Wir werden jedenfalls nicht bezahlen und es auf eine Verhandlung ankommen lassen und dann werden wir sehen, ob man auf diese Art und Weise den Leuten Verträge unterjubeln kann.
Wir hoffen, dass sich Leute mit ähnlichen Erfahrungen genauso zur Wehr setzen und den Anwalt einschalten.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2004)

*Ich bin auch betroffen*

Hallo Leute,

letzte Woche bekam ich auch plötzlich eine Club-Rechnung von dem E-Mail Dienst Web.de in Höhe von 30 Euro, wobei ich zuerst dachte das wäre SPAM oder ein Phishing Versuch, ist es aber nicht!

Beim einloggen per Web-Browser kommt ebenfalls diese Zahlungsaufforderung.

In dieser Mail wird angedeutet das man den kostenlosen Testmonat nicht innerhalb von 25 Tagen gekündigt hätte und dieser nun kostenpflichtig verlängert wird. 

Ich habe jedoch eine Testmitgliedschaft und die AGB für den WEB.DE Club nie akzeptiert oder bestätigt.
Es kam auch nie eine Meldung oder ein Hinweis  das ich eine Club Mitgliedschaft teste.
Ich finde das mit der angeblichen verlängerten Kündigungsfrist bis zum fünfundzwanzigsten Tag der  Mitgliedschaft für ein unmöglichen Vorgang da  man gar nicht festellen kann, das  man den Club testet . 

Außerdem empfinde ich es als seltsam,  den Leuten eine Zwangsmitgliedschaft zu diktieren.  Diese nachträglich zu kündigen  war mir nach mehrmaliger Korrospondenz mit WEB.DE  nur schriftlich möglich,  ausserdem wäre die auch erst nach 6 Monaten gültig.
Wie man so im Internet liest, haben schon sehr viele diesselbe Erfahrung gemacht:

Beschwerde Mails werden nicht akzeptiert, oder kommen zurück. Hotline anrufen ist teuer und hat eine Warteschleife.... 
Also bleibt eine Kündigung per Fax - wo man erst nach dem xten Mal durch kommt.(ich auch) 
Bei Nichtzahlung werden weitere Mahngebühren erhoben. (Es kommen aussergerichtliche Mahnungen) 
WEB.DE löste die Freemail Accounts auf, bei den Menschen die nicht bereit waren zu zahlen! 
Man wird aufgefordert 37,50 Euro zu bezahlen, sobald bezahlt wird, wird auch unser Account wieder freigeschaltet.  
Wer es nicht glaubt, hier nur einige Beispiele zum lesen:
https://www.123recht.net/forum_topic.asp?topic_id=5659&page=6
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-internet/2145-1.html
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=92348&page=1 
http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/sh...cd3bf210e08080840df9d6f6f&p=528571#post528571
http://www.winfuture-forum.de/lofiversion/index.php/t19735.html


Ich werde hart bleiben und die Rechnung für die angebliche WEB.DE Club-Mitgliedschaft nicht bezahlen, damit in Zukunft nicht noch weitere Nutzer ungewollt Zahlungen leisten sollen, die sie nicht beantragt haben.

Ich würde jedem der bei WEB.DE sein FreeMail Postfach hat, raten sich nicht über das Internet einzuloggen. Sondern seine E-Mails über ein Mailprogramm abzurufen oder zu senden. Unglaublich:Selbst wenn man nichts anklickt: Beim Anmelden an dem FreeMail Postfach kann es zu einem unbeabsichtigten, kostenpflichtigen Clubmitgliedschaft kommen!!!

Können wir uns als betroffene nicht mal zusammentun und eine Sammelklage einreichen? Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das so etwas Rechtskräftig ist in unserem Staat!


----------



## scrat007 (13 Oktober 2004)

Und wieder einmal: Es gibt keine Sammelklagen in Deutschland!


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2004)

auch ich reihe mich ein in die "[]opfer" von Web.de ....genau selber Vorfall wie bei den anderen. Ich habe allerdings erst heute die Rechnung bekommen...ich rufe am Montag mal in der Rechnungsstelle an, mal gespannt was dann kommt

*[Virenscanner: Wortteil entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2004)

*immer noch die mitgliedschaft bei web de*

.... es gibt einen Satz in AGB bei web.de

Das besagt dass web de fehlerhaft in seinen diensten sein kann.
Muss hier villeicht sagen, ich bin genauso auf die mitgliedschaft reingefallen. Habe es aber rechtzeitig noch per Fax (wiederum und leider über web.de) gekündigt. Der fax kamm da aber nie an!

Aber nun ist mein postfach gespert mit der aufforderung das geld zu bezahlen.

ich warte jetzt ganz einfach ab was passiert. Schade natürlich um die ganzen Adressen die da gespeicher sind. Na und die 5 eus die ich für Fax-Funktion dahin überwies. 
Also ein Tip am rande: Holt eure adressen da raus bevor die die seite speren


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2004)

*Funktion von Testmitgliedschaften*

Sogenannte Probe- oder Testmitgliedschaften verfolgen immer das Ziel dem Kunden das Angebot zu offerieren, zu informieren und den Kunden wenn möglich zu binden. Das ist reine Marketingstrategie.

Ich empfehle das Geld zu überweisen und es als Lehrgeld zu verbuchen.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Funktion von Testmitgliedschaften*



			
				stefan rieck schrieb:
			
		

> Ich empfehle das Geld zu überweisen und es als Lehrgeld zu verbuchen.


Völlig unverbindliche   persönliche Meinung eines anonymen Gastes....

cp


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2004)

Sodale...die Clubmitgliedschaft ist nach nur einem einzigen Brief an Web.de gekündigt...zwar schliesst Web.de aus, dass sie irgendeine Schuld tragen, aber kulanterweise kündigen sie doch die ClubMitgliedschaft (wie gütig...)


Ich an eurer Stelle würde das keinesfalls und niemals als Lehrgeld verbuchen...macht ja nicht den Fehler, einfach so zu zahlen. Ich müsst in eurem Brief nur eindeutig und sachlich den Sachverhalt darlegen...kämpft ruhig für euer Recht! Die warten nur auf solche Leute, die das als Lehrgeld verbuchen...das ist den ihr Konzept. Ich hätte da notfalls auch gekämpft, bis ich mit wehendem Banner untergehe


----------



## KatzenHai (2 November 2004)

Das Problem scheint weiter zu reichen, als hier vermutet werden sollte:

http://www.123recht.net/article.asp?a=10715



> Willkommen im Club! vom 20.10.2004
> 
> So mancher erhielt in den letzten Monaten eine überraschende E-Mail seines E-Mail-Providers WEB.DE. Der Inhalt: Eine Rechnung über 30,- Euro - Halbjahresbeitrag für eine angeblich eingegangene Mitgliedschaft im „Club“ von WEB.DE. Der Haken: Viele Rechnungsempfänger sind sich nicht bewusst, ein zahlungspflichtiges Mitglied im Club geworden zu sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2004)

habe auch mit anwalt gedrohung und dann kam das:

"auch bei nochmaligem Pruefen der Vertragsunterlagen konnten wir keinen Anspruch auf eine Rueckerstattung feststellen. Wir sind dennoch ohne Anerkennen einer Rechtspflicht bereit, auf das Geltendmachen unserer Forderung zu verzichten und werden den offenen Betrag einschliesslich der Mahngebuehren ausbuchen.

Betrachten Sie die Zahlungserinnerung zur Rechnungsnummer xxx als hinfaellig.

Die Verlaengerung des WEB.DE Club Vertrages haben wir storniert.


Wir wuenschen Ihnen weiterhin viel Spass und gute Kommunikation mit WEB.DE.



Mit freundlichen Gruessen"


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2004)

*Ordentliche Kündigung*

Hallo allerseits,

bei mir sieht die Geschichte mit web.de etwas anders aus: Ich war offiziell ein Jahr lang Club-Mitglied, habe aber im Juli ordnungsgemäß gekündigt - schriftlich per einfachem Brief, wie es die AGB vorsehen.

Nun sagen die: Ätschibätsch, wir haben keine Kündigung bekommen - weisen Sie den Versand nach. Dies ist bei einfachem Brief natürlich nicht möglich - und ich fühle mich ver*zensiert* :evil: 

Ist diese Vorgehensweise - einerseits genügt einfacher Brief, andererseits wird ein Nachweis über den Versand verlangt - nicht ein heftiger Verstoß gegen das Gebot von Treu und Glauben? Ich hab denen mittlerweile zig Mails geschrieben, daß ich nur über 400 Euro Monatseinkommen verfüge und nicht zahlen *kann* - und daß nebenbei bemerkt eine gerichtliche Eintreibung des Betrages von knapp 70 Euro unter diesen Umständen auch keinen Erfolg haben wird. Aber sie bleiben hart *seufz*

Hat jemand irgendwelche Gerichtsentscheidungen zu dieser Sache mit dem Nachweis des Versandes? Ich hab rumgegugelt, aber nix gefunden   

tigi


----------



## Anonymous (19 November 2004)

...............................................

den versand eines einfach briefes wirst Du nie nachweisen können - wie auch

wenn Du sagst die kriegen ihre forderung nie durch, dann mach Dir keine eweiteren gedanken und bleib hart - es werden email-mahnungen kommen, vielleicht auch richtige per post - bleib trotzdem hart

und kündige (egal was) nur noch per einschreiben mit rückschein

_editiert siehe NUB modaction  _


----------



## Reducal (25 November 2004)

ewrecords schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bin seit einem Monat nur am Mailen und am Faxen...


Na vielleicht verstehen die Dich nur nicht - ist nicht ganz einfach, Dein Posting zu lesen.


----------



## Anonymous (27 November 2004)

wie soll denn das gehen?

ich frag mal morgen meinen anwalt ob ich was davon hab einfach nicht zu bezahlen.
denn ich hab web.de nur als ersatz e-mail addr. und muss jetzt aus heiterem himmel 37,50€ bezahlen, obwohl ich keine AGBs akzeptiert habe.
..auf web.de
so ein ....!!!

_editiert modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (30 November 2004)

einfach mal meinen beitrag im tel-tarif-forum lesen

NICHT AUFGEBEN!


http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-internet/2145-15.html


----------



## KatzenHai (30 November 2004)

Nun, ganz so einfach ist's nicht mit den AGB - die dort genannten Urteile sind rechtlich und technisch komplett veraltet.
Inzwischen gibt's z.B. den § 312b BGB, der ganz andere Vorgaben macht, als die BTX-Urteil dies nach altem Recht konnten ...


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2004)

wenn ihr allle eine mail an web.de geschrieben habt, welche adresse habt ihr verwendet. ich habe leider keine vernünftige gefunden und eine die für den club gelten sollte, wurde verweigert. die postanschrift steht ja dort geschrieben aber das andere (email, fax?)


----------



## Anonymous (4 Dezember 2004)

http://web.de/Impressum/


genau da hin...wies im Impressum steht. Allerdings mach das per Übergabeeinschreiben, 
sonst kommt gern mal was nicht an


----------



## Anonymous (7 Dezember 2004)

*Web.de Mahnungen*

Hallo, auch ich habe so eine Mahnung bekommen. Ich bin auch in den Web.de Club eingetreten, weil ich eine Software runterladen wollte. Da dies aber nicht klappte, bin ich einen Tag später wieder ausgetreten,d.h. habe telephonisch gekündigt. Mir wurde sogar eine Bestätigungsmail der Kündigung geschickt, die ich glücklicherweise aufgehoben habe....
Jetzt bekomme ich "außergerichtliche Mahnung" über 37,00 €. Sehr witzig.Mal sehen, was die jetzt schreiben, ich such mir jedenfalls einen anderen Anbieter !! :evil: 
Sonja


----------



## Reducal (7 Dezember 2004)

Was sagen denn die AGB? Man/Sonja bestätigt einen Vertrag und kündigt kurz darauf - da gibt es doch bestimmt sowas wie eine Mindestlaufzeit, oder?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 Dezember 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagen denn die AGB? Man/Sonja bestätigt einen Vertrag und kündigt kurz darauf - da gibt es doch bestimmt sowas wie eine Mindestlaufzeit, oder?


Und eine Belehrung nach den Fernabsatzverträgen, die das durchaus ermöglicht.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Dezember 2004)

*Web.de Mahnungen*

Na klar ist das möglich, hab´s mir ja vorher gründlich durchgelesen..... bin schon vorsichtig mit solchen Verträgen und dachte, diesmal haste ja wohl alles richtig gemacht........ Hab ich auch !!!!!!! Der freundliche Mitarbeiter von Web.de sagte mir am Telefon, als ich den Vertrag kündigen wollte, dass er gar keine Clubmitgliedschaft von mir finden könne und somit auch keine Kündigung nötig sei. Er hat mir per mail aber auf mein Bitten hin noch eine Bestätigung geschickt, dass keine Mitgliedschaft besteht. Der Download der Virensoftware sei aber registriert. Das kam mir damals schon alles etwas merkwürdig vor, darum hab ich die mail aufgehoben.
Wie lang dauert es denn so im Durchschnitt, bis die Jungs sich melden ?? Die Mahnung hab ich heute bekommen und gleich dreimal zurückgemailt. Wann sollte ich dezent auf meinen Anwalt hinweisen ??
 :lol:


----------



## Reducal (7 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Web.de Mahnungen*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wann sollte ich dezent auf meinen Anwalt hinweisen?


MEn gar nicht, da das Web.de zum einen nullo was angeht und zum anderen sicher überhaupt nicht juckt - die Einschaltung eines Anwalts ist eine untaugliche Drohung. Im Streitfall hast Du es nur noch mit Anwälten zu tun, die aber von der anderen Seite sind.

Andererseits ist Dein Argument hinsichtlich der nicht bestehenden Mitgliedschaft ein guter Grund, die Füße still zu halten und abzuwarten, was die Gegenseite zu bieten hat.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Dezember 2004)

*web.de Mahnungen*

hier nochmal Sonja.
die Gegenseite hatte heute morgen folgendes zu bieten : Ein Supersonderangebot für eine dreimonatige kostenfreie Clubmitgliedschaft...... aber noch keine Antwort auf meine 4 Mails. In anderen Beiträgen wurde aber doch geschrieben, dass die Drohung mit dem Anwalt geholfen hat. Na mal sehen. Vielleicht das ganze einfach mal als Einschreiben losschicken...
Sonja


----------



## Reducal (9 Dezember 2004)

*Re: web.de Mahnungen*



			
				Sonja schrieb:
			
		

> In anderen Beiträgen wurde aber doch geschrieben, dass die Drohung mit dem Anwalt geholfen hat. Na mal sehen.


Betrachte es neutral - Web.de beschäftigt selbst eine Rechtsabteilung mit (wahrscheinlich) gut bezahlten Anwälten. Die warten nur darauf, dass sie von anderen Anwälten beläs... (bedient) werden, damit sie auch was tun können für ihr Geld.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2004)

*mahnungen web.de*

Hallo, melde mich nach langem nervigem Schriftverkehr mit WEB.de mal wieder.......
Also, ich habe im Juli 04 eine Clubmitgliedschaft abgeschlossen, mit dem Ziel, eine Software runterladen zu können. Da dies jedoch nicht funktionierte, habe ich die Mitgliedschaft sofort telefonisch, wie in den Bedingungen angegeben (!!!!!) gekündigt. Dort sagte man mir, es bestünde gar keine Clubmitgliedschaft, der Download sei aber registriert. Schon Komisch. Der Mitarbeiter schickte mir auf mein Bitten aber dann doch noch mail mit der Bestätigung, dass auf meine e-mail Adresse keine Mitgliedschaft registriert sei und somit auch keine Kündigung erfolgen müsse. Vor zwei Wochen kam dann die erste Mahnung, angeblich hätte man mich schon mehrmals aufgefordert, was Blödsinn ist. Nach mehreren mail - Versuchen ohne Erfolg, hab ich beim Kundenservice angerufen, um die Sache zu klären. Nach langer Warteschleife bekam ich von dem Mitarbeiter, der sich sehr viel Zeit mit der Suche ließ, mitgeteilt, dass tatsächlich unter meiner  e-mail Adresse keine Mitgliedschaft bestünde, aber unter einer anderen !!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahaha........... Diese e-mail Adresse kenne ich gar nicht, habe ein Teil dieser nur als Passwort oder so eingegeben. Jetzt weigern die sich natürlich anzuerkennen, dass ich fristgerecht gekündigt hatte. Habe ich aber, warum sollte ich denn wohl eine Mitgliedschaft für eine e-mail Adresse kündigen, für die gar keine Mitgliedschaft besteht ???? 
Jedenfalls empfahl mir der langsame Mitarbeiter, ich solle dieses Versehen nochmals schriftlich erläutern und per Einschreiben schicken. Hab ich getan, auch nochmals per mail. Sie verstehen es immer noch nicht, und ich bin überzeugt, dass sie keinen einzigen Brief richtig lesen.
Hab nocheinmal gemailt, das ich nicht bezahlen werde, da ich fristgerecht gekündigt habe. Mal sehen, nicht viel Hoffnung, dass das ohne Anwalt laufen wird. Sonja


----------



## Anonymous (24 Dezember 2004)

Ich würde trotzdem sagen, dass die keine Chance haben. 
Fakt ist: Scheinbar hast du ausversehen im Feld "Emailadresse" teilweise dein Passwort eingegeben. Gut, sowas kann nunmal passieren...komisch aber, dass du TROTZDEM eine Mitgliedschaft abschliessen konntest...normalerweise musst du dich erst einloggen, dann kannst du die mitgliedschaft abschliessen....zum besseren VErständnis ein Beispiel:

Deine emailadresse: "[email protected]"
Dein Passwort: birne

Du loggst dich richtig ein mit "[email protected]" und dem PW "birne". Dann kommt ja dieser "Werbebildschirm", wo das alles angeboten wird. Um das alles richtig abschliessen zu können, musst du extra nochmal deine email und Passwort angeben, die überprüft werden ob sie übereinstimmen mit den Nutzerdaten. Hier gibst du ein "[email protected]" und PW "birne"...dann DARF hier keine Anmeldung zustande kommen!
Gehen wir mal vom Fall aus, dass hier aus irgendwelchen Gründen doch eine Anmeldung zustandegekommen ist, an der du selber schuld bist. Dann Haben wir hier immer noch eine Kündigung, zwar nicht 100%ig auf deine Emailadresse, sondern auch deinen Vornamen, Nachnamen, Geburtsdatum und Adresse...hätte der Mitarbeiter am Telefon nur einen halbwegs höheren Intiligenzquotienten, hätten sie ihre Datenbank nach deinem Namen untersucht...aber vielleicht haben die Telefonmitarbeiter auch schon die SChnauze voll, weil so viele anrufen .

Ich würde hier einen Datenbankfehler nicht unbedingt ausschliessen...oder Irrtum. Wieauchimmer, du hattest ja den Vorsatz, fristgerecht zu kündigen. Du hast es sogar versucht, aber deine Daten waren ja durcheinander. Da Web.de scheinbar noch keinen einzigen Fall, egal welcher Art, an ihren Anwalt weitergegeben hat, und der STreitwert ja nun wirklich gering ist (30 bis 40€)...ich glaube schon, dass du gute Aussichten hast. Ich würde nur nicht locker lassen


----------



## Anonymous (27 Dezember 2004)

*web.de mahnungen*

ja genau so sehe ich das ja auch.........
hab noch einen laaaaangen brief geschrieben, mal sehen, was jetzt wieder kommt. In der tat, ich habe versucht, zu kündigen !!! Wie das mir dem Passwort usw. war, weiss ich jetzt natürlich nicht mehr genau, aber der nette mitarbeiter hat ja schliesslich auch meinen dowload gefunden, also muß er sich schon irgendwie in der NÄHE meiner richtigen Daten aufgehalten haben........ Habe jetzt einen ähnlichen Fall im net gefunden, wo also wissentlich eingetreten und wieder gekündigt wurde. dieser hat sich dann an de ombutzmann einer internetzeitung gewandt und dieser hat dann die angeblich verlorengegangenen Kündigungschreiben wieder auftauchen lassen. Wo man auch sucht in den Foren, alles deutet auf Schlamperei oder ....  hin. Und eine große PC Zeitung hat Web.de jetzt auch noch zum Testsieger erklärt !!! Speziell das Clubangebot. Naja, solange man es nur nutzt und nicht wieder raus will, mag es ja auch gehen..... nur kündigen darf man halt nicht. Sonja :argue:


----------



## Bremsklotz (27 Dezember 2004)

> nur kündigen darf man halt nicht.


Ironie:
Wo kommen wir denn hin, wenn der User auch noch von seinem Kündigungsrecht Gebrauch machen will. tsss, so was aber auch. 

Das ist auch bei anderen Anbietern teilweise schwierig, nicht nur bei Web.

Bedenklich fand ich jetzt zu Weihnachten auch die Verquickung von Grußkartenversand und testen der Clubmitgliedschaft.
Ich habe auf den Grußkartenversand bei Web aus diesem Grunde auch verzichtet.
Ich bin überzeugt, dass sich bald einige User beklagen, sie hätten damit ungewollt eine Clubmitgliedschaft beantragt.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Dezember 2004)

*web.de Mahnungen*

JAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sie haben es verstanden !!!!!!!! 
habe heute eine mail bekommen, dass sich der fall erledigt hat......
Plus Entschuldigung für das " Mißverständnis" Sie nahmen Bezug auf das erste von zwei Einschreiben.
Na dann mal guten Rutsch.............Sonja :grins:


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2005)

Da gehen andere wie z.B. die (nach eigenen Worten) Nr.:1 der deutschen Domäinprovider ganz anders vor:
Die verpassen Dir einfach mehr Leistung, ohne dass du überhaupt die Tastatur anfassen muss, also sprich ohne dein Zutun und kassieren natürlich das höhere Entgeld. Und ohne Kündigungsmöglichkeit nach paar Monaten.

Bei WEB.DE muss du schon einige Schitte bewusst tun, um das zu tun, was du getan hast.

Man sollte es im Internet genau so halten wie beim Autofahren:
-Ausgeschlafen und Nüchtern, sonst leidet die Aufmerksamkeit  :lol: 

Gruß
Maxx


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Januar 2005)

Maxx schrieb:
			
		

> Da gehen andere wie z.B. die (nach eigenen Worten) Nr.:1 der deutschen Domäinprovider ganz anders vor:
> Die verpassen Dir einfach mehr Leistung, ohne dass du überhaupt die Tastatur anfassen muss, also sprich ohne dein Zutun und kassieren natürlich das höhere Entgeld.


 Echt? aber normal ist das nicht, oder?

[dies ist ein ironischer Beitrag, bitte NICHT antworten!]


----------



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2005)

Bin ebenfalls web.de ......
Hatte nicht einmal Gelegenheit, das Falsche anzuklicken. Leite meine Mails automatisch an Outlook weiter.
Hat mir auch nichts geholfen. Bekam von dem ......verein am 14.Sept eine "Zahlungserinnerung" für einen angeblich am 24.7. geschlossenen Vertrag. Ich war mit total sicher, dass dies eine Scherzmail sei.

Leider geirrt. Meine wütenden Mails wurden stoisch mit dem von Euch bereits hinlängliich zitierten Text beantwortet. Leider bin ich aus Zeitgründen dann bei dem Punkt weggeknickt, als man mir mit gerichtlichen Massnahmen mit Ultimatum drohte.  Ich hatte damals keine Zeit für meinen Rechtsanwalt, da ich beruflich total gebunden war.
Dann habe ich gezahlt, um einen Ärger weniger zu haben. Nachdem aber die Weihnachtszeit Zeit für etwas Besinung hergab, bereue ich meine Zahlung aufs Tiefste. Habe nun web.de aufgefordert, mir das Geld zurück zu überweisen.  Jetzt will ich wissen.  Hat jemand diese Variante bereits mal ausprobiert ??

1000 Grüsse an alle .......

Mauss


----------



## Anonymous (6 Januar 2005)

glaube nicht, dass du damit durchkommst. Mit der Zahlung hast du ja eingestanden, dass du AGB's und so akzentiert hast. Mit der Zahlung hast du auch eingewilligt, diesen Dienst nutzen zu wollen.
Ist nun ehrlich nicht böse gemeint, aber wenn du dir heute eine Musikcd kaufst, kannst du sie auch nicht in 3 Monaten zurück geben weil sie dir nie gefallen hat 

Aber auf genau solche Leute wie dich wartet web.de doch...Leute, die keine Zeit/Luft haben,es darauf ankommen zu lassen und dann zahlen. Genau das möchten die doch

Also, sei mir bitte nicht böse, aber das geht sicherlich nicht durch


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2005)

*Clubmitgliedschaft*

Gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit eines gemeinsamen gerichtlichen Auftretens von WEB.de - Geschädigten?
Wenn ja, wo kann man (frau) sich melden?


----------



## jupp11 (8 Januar 2005)

*Re: Clubmitgliedschaft*



			
				WEB-Geschädigter schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit eines gemeinsamen gerichtlichen Auftretens von WEB.de - Geschädigten?



Auch wenn das Wort Sammelklage nicht fällt:Nein! 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474

j.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2005)

Mauss schrieb:
			
		

> NIXX da,- der Vergleich stimmt hinten und vorne nicht.  Ich habe bei dem _[...edit...]_laden ja garnichts gekauft, ich habe von denen nur eine E-mail Adresse seit 2 Jahren. Da ich direkt auf Outlook weiter leite, war ich die letzten Jahre auch nicht mehr auf denen ihrer Homepage.  Somit konnte ich nicht einmal versehntlich etwas anklicken, wie die anderen armen _[...edit]_.  Ich will mein Geld zurück. Dafür kämpfe ich.
> web.de , ich komme !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *2 Wörter editiert - Dino/mod*



Ich hätte es auch gern, dass Web.de mit solch dubiosen Methoden keinen Gewinn macht...aber man kann nicht immer alles haben 
Du hättest damals am Ball bleiben müssen...lieber nicht etwas einfach so zahlen, nur weil man keine Zeit hat


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2005)

*web.de was sonst*

habe eine neue mail andresse gemacht bei web, aber eine fantasieadresse und einen fantasoe namen angeben. konto nr sowie so nicht. dan wollte ich diesen club murks ausprobieren und hab heut erfahren, dass die damit ....... hab ich was zu befürchten oder können die mir gar nix, weil sie ja meine daten nicht kennen??

vieln dank für antwort


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2005)

hallo ich nochmal,


weiß denn keiner ob ich damit ausem schneider bin???

wäre für jedes comment dankbar

grüße


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2005)

der faceless schrieb:
			
		

> weiß denn keiner ob ich damit ausem schneider bin???


Da müsstest Du schon Web.de fragen. So einen Phantasieaccount habe ich dort auch - ist ja auch üblich. Meiner Meinung nach kann da nichts kommen, da Web.de ja keine echten Daten hat.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2005)

*Re: mahnungen web.de*

Bin auch betroffen,

werde mich juristisch informieren.
War schon bei der Polizei. Die meinen, dass die Sache für mich erledigt sei. Web. de akzeptiert es nicht und mahnt weiter.
Langsam nervt es, aber ich geb nicht auf, denn wenn ich Recht bekomme, bekommt web.de eine Klage an den Hals.

Gruß Marek






			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, melde mich nach langem nervigem Schriftverkehr mit WEB.de mal wieder.......
> Also, ich habe im Juli 04 eine Clubmitgliedschaft abgeschlossen, mit dem Ziel, eine Software runterladen zu können. Da dies jedoch nicht funktionierte, habe ich die Mitgliedschaft sofort telefonisch, wie in den Bedingungen angegeben (!!!!!) gekündigt. Dort sagte man mir, es bestünde gar keine Clubmitgliedschaft, der Download sei aber registriert. Schon Komisch. Der Mitarbeiter schickte mir auf mein Bitten aber dann doch noch mail mit der Bestätigung, dass auf meine e-mail Adresse keine Mitgliedschaft registriert sei und somit auch keine Kündigung erfolgen müsse. Vor zwei Wochen kam dann die erste Mahnung, angeblich hätte man mich schon mehrmals aufgefordert, was Blödsinn ist. Nach mehreren mail - Versuchen ohne Erfolg, hab ich beim Kundenservice angerufen, um die Sache zu klären. Nach langer Warteschleife bekam ich von dem Mitarbeiter, der sich sehr viel Zeit mit der Suche ließ, mitgeteilt, dass tatsächlich unter meiner  e-mail Adresse keine Mitgliedschaft bestünde, aber unter einer anderen !!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahaha........... Diese e-mail Adresse kenne ich gar nicht, habe ein Teil dieser nur als Passwort oder so eingegeben. Jetzt weigern die sich natürlich anzuerkennen, dass ich fristgerecht gekündigt hatte. Habe ich aber, warum sollte ich denn wohl eine Mitgliedschaft für eine e-mail Adresse kündigen, für die gar keine Mitgliedschaft besteht ????
> Jedenfalls empfahl mir der langsame Mitarbeiter, ich solle dieses Versehen nochmals schriftlich erläutern und per Einschreiben schicken. Hab ich getan, auch nochmals per mail. Sie verstehen es immer noch nicht, und ich bin überzeugt, dass sie keinen einzigen Brief richtig lesen.
> Hab nocheinmal gemailt, das ich nicht bezahlen werde, da ich fristgerecht gekündigt habe. Mal sehen, nicht viel Hoffnung, dass das ohne Anwalt laufen wird. Sonja



*[Virenscanner: Word-Dokument in RTF konvertiert]*


----------



## Reducal (4 Mai 2005)

*Re: mahnungen web.de*



			
				Marek schrieb:
			
		

> ...werde mich juristisch informieren...
> ...denn wenn ich Recht bekomme, bekommt web.de eine Klage an den Hals.


Frage den Anwalt aber gleich nach den Kosten, die DU vorstrecken musst bzw. ob Deckung über eine Rechtsschutzversicherung besteht.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Mai 2005)

*web.de*

auch mir ist das gleiche vor ca. einem halben jahr passiert.

habe jetzt ein schreiben von einem anwalt aus stuttgart erhalten, so dass sich die kosten mittlerweile auf 85 euro belaufen. wenn ich das geld nichb binnen einer woche überweise, kommt es zu einem gerichtlichen Verfahren!

was soll ich tun?


----------



## Reducal (18 Mai 2005)

*Re: web.de*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...kommt es zu einem gerichtlichen Verfahren!


Ja bittschön! Gerichtliches Verfahren bedeutet, dass man (falls überhaupt) zuerst einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid beantragen wird. Die Kosten dafür trägt Web.de. So einem Mahnbescheid kann man auf der Rückseite einfach durch Haken setzen widersprechen und dann muss sich die Gegenseite überlegen, ob sie weiter vorgehen will.
Erst wenn das Verfahren wirklich vor ein Gericht geht (Gerichtsstand ist dort, wo der User lebt), werden alle Karten auf den Tisch gelegt. Web.de hat mEn nur Luschen und die Karlsruher wägen das Prozessausfallrisiko mit Sicherheit nochmal ab - d. h., die derzeitigen Drohungen müssen erst noch in die Tat umgesetzt werden, was ich generell für eher unwahrscheinlich halte.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juni 2005)

ich hatte dieses problem auch mit web.de club... ich hatte es auch angeklickt und vergessen mich abzumelden... habe mich tagelang mit web.de gestritten und habe die lastschriften die sie von meinem konto abgebucht haben immer wieder zurückgeholdt...
die hatten denn dann wohl die schnauze voll von mir und gaben mir einen tip, wenn man [....]  ist oder ähnliches  bescheid darüber faxen und schon erledigt..

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Reducal (2 Juni 2005)

gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich hatte auch angeklickt und vergessen mich abzumelden...


...was bestimmt nicht bedeutet, dass Du im Recht warst.


----------



## KatzenHai (2 Juni 2005)

Tja, nun warte ich mit meinen beiden echten Accounts seit einem halben Jahr auf Mahnpost - nix passiert. 

Weihnachten, Jahreswechsel, Ostern, Geburtstag: Immer wieder die Angebote zum Club - nicht angenommen - keine Mahnpost.

Und dann lese ich hier: "habe vergessen mich abzumelden"  :wall: 

Ja, dümmer geht nimmer. So ist das halt mit Abos - wer nicht kündigt, verlängert automatisch. Auch ohne erneute Willenserklärung.

Kann es sein, dass die ein großer Teil der  "Geschädigtendebatte" primär von vertrags-reuigen Clubmitgliedern bestimmt wird?


----------



## stieglitz (2 Juni 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Weihnachten, Jahreswechsel, Ostern, Geburtstag: Immer wieder die Angebote zum Club - nicht angenommen - keine Mahnpost.


So gehts mir auch



> Kann es sein, dass die ein großer Teil der  "Geschädigtendebatte" primär von vertrags-reuigen Clubmitgliedern bestimmt wird?


Das würde ich auch vermuten.
Ich bin seit Beginn von WEB.de dabei und hatte bisher keine Probleme.
Aber man kann natürlich auch vermuten, dass web.de den Zugang zum Club bewusst so gestaltet, dass Leute, die immer auf alles klicken ohne zu lesen, sich dort unbewusst anmelden. oder?


----------



## Counselor (2 Juni 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, dümmer geht nimmer. So ist das halt mit Abos - wer nicht kündigt, verlängert automatisch.


Steht ja schon auf Seite 1 des Threads, dass Web.de deutlich informiert:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=77104#77104
Wer die Kündigung verpennt oder aus Prinzip nicht kündigt und jammert, hat halt Pech.


----------



## stieglitz (2 Juni 2005)

Wenn man sich bei web.de anmeldet erhält man eine Ansicht wie im Attachment. Weiter zum Freemail steht ganz unten rechts in eher kleiner Schrift, während die Anmeldung zum Club ganz groß in der Mitte steht.
Analogien zu Dialern darf man natürlich nicht ziehen.


----------



## Counselor (2 Juni 2005)

Und auf dem Klickpfad www.web.de -> Jetzt registrieren! (bzw WEB.DE Freemail) sieht es so aus:


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2005)

*WEB.DE Club*

Mit Speck fängt man Mäuse. Und man kann gut Mäuse machen, wenn man sich Bequemlichkeit und Vergesslichkeit eines Großteils der Menschheit zu nutze macht. WEB.DE beherrscht das jedenfalls offenbar sehr erfolgreich. Ich bekenne mich, meine eigene Dummheit vermarktet haben zu lassen. Es nutzt ja nix, sich per se als Opfer zu stilisieren, den Klick muss ich auf die eigene Kappe nehmen. 

Als in meinem Fall das Kind in diesem besagten Brunnen lag: 60 EUR Rücklastschrift veranlasst. Einschreiben an WEB.DE: 


"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren 

Aufgrund massiver privater und gesundheitlicher Probleme habe ich leider übersehen, das leichtfertig während der 3-monatigen Testphase angenommene Angebot der WEB.DE Club-Mitgliedschaft rechtzeitig zu kündigen. Die damit verbundenen Leistungen habe ich nie in irgendeiner Form in Anspruch genommen, aber bereits einmal für eine halbjährige Verlängerung klaglos 30 EUR abbuchen lassen. 

Die nun veranlasste Verlängerung widerspricht allerdings sehr meinen Absichten und finanziellen Möglichkeiten, weshalb ich Sie nun bitten möchte, es bei den erwähnten 30 EUR ?Lehrgeld? bewendet sein zu lassen und mir eine sofortige Stornierung zu gewähren. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen" 


Wie man sieht, bin ich so richtig nachlässig gewesen, doch meine ich schon, dass WEB.DE als faires Unternehmen auf mich eingegangen wäre. Die Reaktion aber war knallhart und ließ keine Zweifel, dass es unabhängig von Ruf und Ansehen auch hinsichtlich Mahngebühren und -Fristen gnadenlos und raubtierartig um's Abkassieren geht. 

Bei einem solchen Geschäftsgebaren fällt es natürlich besonders schwer gegen die inneren Widerstände klein bei zu geben. Sollte daher jemand einen Hinweis geben können, auf welchem Wege man noch etwas erreichen kann, wäre ich natürlich sehr dankbar. Kann z.B. jemand Auskunft geben, ob WEB.DE den Rechtsweg konsequent zu Ende geht? Gibt es Präzedenzfälle, möglicherweise gar von Kulanz, auf die man sich ggf. berufen kann?  

Für möglichst baldige Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Reducal (6 Juni 2005)

*Re: WEB.DE Club*



			
				wizard schrieb:
			
		

> Die Reaktion aber war knallhart...


Wie war denn der Wortlaut auf Dein Schreiben hin?



			
				wizard schrieb:
			
		

> Kann z.B. jemand Auskunft geben, ob WEB.DE den Rechtsweg konsequent zu Ende geht?


Meiner Erfahrung nach mit Web.de, wird Kulanz nur selten von vornherein gewährt. Das macht auch sinn, denn wenn sich eine sanfte Haltung herumspricht (z. B. durch Foren wie diesem und Web.de-ler lesen hier gern mit), dann verlieren die ersten Forderungsversuche von Haus aus schon an Biss.
Du hast ggü. Web.de selbst bereits eingeräumt, dass Du selbst dran Schuld bist, dass die Kündigung nicht rechtzeitig eingegangen ist. Warum also soll Web.de dann ein Auge zukneifen?

Siehe dazu auch eine Seite zuvor:


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juni 2005)

*ungewoolte Mitgliedschaft web.de*

Ich habe web.de aufgefordert, ihre vermeindliche Forderung durch Erhebung einer Klage gegen mich geltend zu machen.
3 Tage später erhielt ich die Nachricht, dass web.de auf seine Forderung verzichtet. So einfach ist das!!!


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2005)

Zunächst mal vielen Dank für die baldige Reaktion! Hatte ich ja kaum erhofft.



> Du hast ggü. Web.de selbst bereits eingeräumt, dass Du selbst dran Schuld bist, dass die Kündigung nicht rechtzeitig eingegangen ist. Warum also soll Web.de dann ein Auge zukneifen?



GANZ EINFACH: Weil jedem Blinden klar und deutlich vermittelt worden sein muss, dass ich Opfer eines Werbetricks geworden bin und ganz eindeutig nachvollziehbar die anfangs offene Option für eine tatsächliche Inanspruchnahme dieses Angebots auch künftig nicht wahrnehmen möchte.  Zur Erinnerung: Im Unterschied zu der Mehrzahl der in verschiedenen Foren diskutierten Fällen, habe ich 'WEB.DE Club' bereits mit 30 EUR für mein Versehen honoriert. 

'Knallhart' bedeutet dann, dass in keiner Weise auf mein Schreiben und auch meine geleistete Zahlung eingegangen wird und unter Verzicht auf jeglichen verbindlichen Ton, hohe Mahngebühren in kürzestmöglicher Folge in Rechnung gestellt werden. 

Ein Unternehmen, das seine Kunden nicht als Beuteobjekte betrachtet, wird sich in aller Regel die Kundenzufriedenheit zur Maxime machen und um Kulanz bemüht sein. Der Handel mit realer Ware findet daher üblicherweise (z.B. Rücknahme ohne Verpflichtung) unter Berücksichtigung dieser Gepflogenheiten statt. 

Manchmal wünschte ich mir, Frau Künast mal zur Brust nehmen zu können, denn der hochgepriesene Verbraucherschutz wird vielfach von ähnlichen "Verträgen" hohnlachend zum Popanz degradiert. Wie viele Mitglieder hätte wohl WEB.DE Club ohne diese Fraktion der 'Hereingefallenen'? Wenn das die Geschäftsgrundlage ist, wie nachhaltig muss sowas zur Nutzung der gepriesenen Möglichkeiten motivieren...! 

Wie hier im Forum zu erkennen, kann man aber offenbar auf verschiedenen Wegen was versuchen. Am liebsten wäre mir natürlich eine Kulanzregelung. Hotline > Teamleiter > Entscheider? Oder bis zum Gerichtstitel provozieren, in der Hoffnung auf Aufgabe? 

Hundert EUR (30 + 70 incl. Mahnk.) ist mir als Lehrgeld dann doch gar zu happig...


----------



## Counselor (9 Juni 2005)

wizard schrieb:
			
		

> Hundert EUR (30 + 70 incl. Mahnk.) ist mir als Lehrgeld dann doch gar zu happig...


Nö. Die Höhe des Lehrgeldes ist für Leute, die nicht mal in der Lage sind, Probeabos fristgerecht abzubestellen, genau richtig.





			
				wizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Unternehmen, das seine Kunden nicht als Beuteobjekte betrachtet, wird sich in aller Regel die Kundenzufriedenheit zur Maxime machen und um Kulanz bemüht sein. Der Handel mit realer Ware findet daher üblicherweise (z.B. Rücknahme ohne Verpflichtung) unter Berücksichtigung dieser Gepflogenheiten statt.


Bei Zeitungsprobeabos wirst du in der Regel auch am Vertrag festgehalten, wenn du nicht widerrufst. Und im Supermarkt kannst du in der Regel auch nur gegen andere Ware umtauschen.





			
				wizard schrieb:
			
		

> Opfer eines Werbetricks...Frau Künast mal zur Brust nehmen...ähnlichen Verträgen


Ja, immer die Schuld für die eigene Dummheit auf die anderen schieben.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2005)

Oh, ein Grand Sen. Member nimmt sich meiner an! Welche Ehre! Und siehe: Hier werden Sie geholfen. Es ist doch immer wieder schön, wenn man auf Menschen mit Kompetenz und analytischem Verstand trifft, hochgeschätzter Counselor! 



> Nö. Die Höhe des Lehrgeldes ist für Leute, die nicht mal in der Lage sind, Probeabos fristgerecht abzubestellen, genau richtig.



Dass sich das wirklich so genau ermitteln lässt..., Respekt! Und ein zusätzliches Bußgeld ist zur Pflege der klammheimlichen Freude gar nicht mehr nötig? Ach, wenn wir doch immer alle mit so viel Verständnis für die gegenseitigen Belange ausgestattet wären! 



> Bei Zeitungsprobeabos wirst du in der Regel auch am Vertrag festgehalten, wenn du nicht widerrufst. Und im Supermarkt kannst du in der Regel auch nur gegen andere Ware umtauschen.



So viele Regeln? Lebe ich vielleicht doch auf einem anderen Planeten? In meiner Wahrnehmung hat es sich selbst in der Servicewüste Deutschland mittlerweile durchgesetzt, dass Ware gegen Kaufpreiserstattung zurückgenommen wird. Und wo leben Sie? Kennen Sie die Rücklaufraten und deren Abwicklung im deutschen Versandhandel? Nur zur Erinnerung: Es geht immer noch um den Begriff Kulanz... 



> Ja, immer die Schuld für die eigene Dummheit auf die anderen schieben.



Ja was denn sonst? Das geht doch auch aus meinem ersten Posting - dessen Lektüre Ihnen selbstverständlich nicht zugemutet werden kann - ganz deutlich hervor. Meinen Termin bei Frau Künast habe ich nun reumütig abgesagt. Nur einen kleinen bescheidenen Hinweis möchte ich noch für alle ernannten und selbsternannten Hüter der Portale des Tempels ewiger und unfehlbarer Weisheit hinterlassen: Das Geheimnis, dass u.a. auf dem Sektor Abonnements und Online-Dienste potentielle Kunden mit Vorsatz in nicht wirklich beabsichtigte Verträge gelockt werden, ist längst keines mehr. Dies wird an verschiedenen Stellen (in meinem Fall u.a. T-Punkt) ganz offen zugegeben. 

Vielen Dank für's Gespräch!


----------



## scrat007 (9 Juni 2005)

@wizard

abos muß man eben rechtzeitig kündigen, und man muß lesen was in den mails steht die man bekommt wenn man ein abo eingeht. ich kann einfach nicht erkennen wo web.de im unrecht sein soll in deinem fall, tut mir leid.

du hast das abo abgeschloßen, gibst du selber zu, hast es nicht gekündigt, und willst jetzt nicht bezahlen weil du vergessen hast zu kündigen und du das probeabo ablehnst das du vorher angenommen hast? wenn du das probeabo ablehnst, warum hast du es dann gemacht bzw nicht rechtzeitig gekündigt?


----------



## scrat007 (9 Juni 2005)

@ sabafon

nur ist ein gefühl kein beweis und keine tatsache. trotzdem viel erfolg.


----------



## Counselor (9 Juni 2005)

wizard schrieb:
			
		

> Dass sich das wirklich so genau ermitteln lässt..., Respekt!


Das ist einfach: Das vereinbarte Nutzungsentgelt zzgl Ersatz des Verzugsschadens (=Inkassokosten).





			
				wizard schrieb:
			
		

> Kennen Sie die Rücklaufraten und deren Abwicklung im deutschen Versandhandel? Nur zur Erinnerung: Es geht immer noch um den Begriff Kulanz...


Im Versandhandel gibt es ein gesetzlich verbrieftes besonderes Rücktrittsrecht. Das ist auch gut so,  denn der Kunde kann die Ware erst nach Erhalt in natura sehen und prüfen. Außerdem haftet ein gewerblicher Versandhändler aufgrund Gesetz 24 Monate für Sachmängel.





			
				wizard schrieb:
			
		

> ...dass u.a. auf dem Sektor Abonnements und Online-Dienste potentielle Kunden mit Vorsatz in nicht wirklich beabsichtigte Verträge gelockt werden, ist längst keines mehr...blah...blubb


Du wurdest auf die Kosten und die Möglichkeit einer Abbestellung hingewiesen. Du hast alles akzeptiert. Web.de hat die vereinbarten Services freigeschalten. Du hast die Services getestet und vergessen, sie abzubestellen. 


			
				wizard schrieb:
			
		

> ...Servicewüste Deutschland...


Du schreist, daß Deutschland eine Servicewüste ist? Aber du willst die erweiterten Services von Web.de (Unbegrenzter Speicherplatz* für alle E-Mails, Fotos, Dokumente & mehr. 50 MB E-Mail-Size,  4 Adressen inklusive, Auktionsmanager,  Premium Spam-Schutz, Kompletter PC-Virenschutz - Virenschutz-Softwareupdates 12 Monate kostenlos, Anti-Spyware Schutz, SMS, MMS, 01212 Rufnummer, Fax, virtuelle Festplatte, Grußkarten, Videomail, Adressbuchsynchronisation) umsonst und werbefrei? Dann hast du nicht verstanden, daß Service Geld kostet und bezahlt werden muß.

Nein, ich arbeite nicht für Web.de.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juni 2005)

Dass ich mich zum Thema 'Servicewüste Deutschland', völlig unabhängig vom vorliegenden Fall, überhaupt äußere, ist angesichts der Tatsache, dass ich erst gestern auf der 'Brennsuppn' angeschwemmt worden bin natürlich ein starkes Stück!

Ansonsten lege ich Wert darauf, hier eben nicht  geschrieen zu haben. Worauf ich allerdings keinerlei Wert lege, ist eine Fortführung dieser überaus erbaulichen Auseinandersetzung. Offenbar halten Sie sich für besonders satisfaktionsfähig. Ich nicht. Machen Sie sich keine Mühe, ich finde schon selbst raus! 

Schönes Leben noch!


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juni 2005)

mir ist das offengestanden wurscht , nur hier mal ein Screenshot von der etwas penetranten 
Einladungsseite , ich kann mir schon vorstellen, daß Unerfahrene da erst mal das "Falsche" anklicken
ganz unten links, sehr unscheinbar,  der Link zur normalen E-Mail


----------



## KatzenHai (14 Juni 2005)

*Re: WEB.DE Club*



			
				wizard schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es Präzedenzfälle, möglicherweise gar von Kulanz, auf die man sich ggf. berufen kann?


Sehr geehrter Farbenbruder wizard -

wenn du hier schon von "satisfaktionsfähig" schreibst. Kulanz ist etwas, auf das man keinen Rechtsanspruch hat. Sonst brauchten wir nicht zwei Begriffe.

Rechtlich ist web.de (wohl) auf der sicheren Seite. Und Kulanz gewähren die, wenn sie wollen, oder eben nicht, wenn die nicht wollen. Mit Servicewüste hat das nix zu tun.

Aber wir haben in Deutschland ja inzwischen ein ministerial verbrieftes Recht auf Dummheit - deshalb ist der Verbraucherschutz ja so wichtig. Dass der gleiche Bürger mind. ein Drittel der weltweiten Steuerliteratur kennen muss, um sich korrekt zu verhalten, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Also kann sich - so dein Diktus - jeder auf Nachlässigkeit und Dummheit berufen - und wer da nicht mitspielt als Vertrags(!)partner, ist doof und unkulant und "nicht mehr mein Freund": mit dem spielt man nicht mehr.

Was übrigens auch eine Art von Marktwirtschaft ist - die berühmte "Abstimmung mit den Füßen". So what?!

Und wenn du jetzt noch ein Duell suchen solltest - PN bitte. Falls du wieder waffenfrei argumentieren möchtest: "Antworten"-Button.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2005)

*web.de ist []*

wie soll man sichergehen nicht jemanden auf den leim gegangen zu sein, der seine seine adresse kennt und zufällig auch mein geburtsdatum... demzufolge kann mich jeder x-beliebige einen web.de vertrag abschliessen lassen den ich dann bezahlen muss... schonmal drüber nachgedacht? meiner mutter ist das selbe passiert und ich finde es eine unerhörten zustand, dass web.de []. wobei das bestätigenfeld bei nährem betrachten auch einem "weiter"-knopf ähnelt... nun gut... dies lehrt mich nur, niemals seine echte adresse anzugeben. der provider (T-online, AOL) darf auch keine auskunft über IP und Benutzer erfragen... Demzufolge ist selber schuld, wer seinen echten namen angiebt...

*[Virenscanner: Betreff und unbewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung editiert]*


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2005)

*Re: web.de ist []*



			
				Davidndh schrieb:
			
		

> Demzufolge ist selber schuld, wer seinen echten namen angiebt...


Bei der Web.de Club Mitgliedschaft musst Du echte Daten angeben, anders, wenn man einen einfachen, kostlosen E-Mailaccount bei Web.de einrichtet. Wenn Du nun bei der Mitgliedschaft falsche Daten eingibst, dann ist sogar schon der Verdacht eines vorsätzlichen Betruges gegeben, da hier ein Vertrag entsteht und Du anscheinend nicht beabsichtigst, die Leistungen ordentlich bezahlen zu wollen.



			
				Davidndh schrieb:
			
		

> wie soll man sichergehen nicht jemanden auf den leim gegangen zu sein, der seine seine adresse kennt und zufällig auch mein geburtsdatum... demzufolge kann mich jeder x-beliebige einen web.de vertrag abschliessen lassen den ich dann bezahlen muss... schonmal drüber nachgedacht?


Lies´ mal einige Beiträge zurück - die Gedanken sind frei und die hat man sich hier schon öfter gemacht. Und wenn dem so ist, dass ein Fremder unberechtigt Daten einträgt, dann liegt es an Web.de nachzuweisen, von wo aus, wer den Vertrag geschlossen hat, wenn sie von irgend jemand Geld haben will, der dem widerspricht.

*[Virenscanner: Betreff editiert]*


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2005)

Habe nach ein paar recherchen im Internet festgetellt, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der sich vom herzallerliebsten Testsieger web.de etwas ver[] vorkommt.Auch ich habe letzen Jahres im Frühjahr meine Club-Mitgliedschaft erfahren.Habe mich gewundert, da ich sicher war nichts registriert,beantragt oder gefordert zu haben.Die bekannten 30 euro sollte auch ich bezahlen. Bereue heute, dass ich dem ganzen nicht genügend Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt habe.Habe zwar versucht über die Hotline etwas zu erreichen, wurde aber mehrmals abgewürgt. Etwas hilflos habe ich die sache dann ignoriert. Jetzt sitze ich immernoch auf der von web geforderten Rechnung + dem seit Monaten gesperrten account. Die Rechnung beläuft sich auf ca. 105 euro.Hatte mir schon überlegt die Summe einfach zu überweisen und die sache abzuhaken. Doch seit dem ich im Internet über die vielen Opfer dieser , meiner Meinung nach, [] erfahren hab. Überlege ich vielleicht doch nicht so leichtfertig nachzugeben. 
Was meint ihr, gibt es für meinen Fall nach der langen Zeit noch eine Chance ?

*[Virenscanner: 3 Wörter entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juni 2005)

*WEB DE, Herr W[] und ich*

:evil: 
Auch ich habe WEB DE kennengelernt.
Ich war auch bei der Verbraucherzentrale. Der RA von denen hat auf meinen Wunsch Herrn W[] einen Brief geschrieben. Ich hätte gerne Daten, die beweisen, dass ich die angebliche 30 Tage-Gratis-Mitgliedschaft eingegangen bin. WEB DE will / kann nicht, beruft sich auf das Fernabsatzgesetz. Was aber falsch ist, Daten müssen nachgewiesen werden, siehe §312c, Abs 1, BGB - wesentliche Merkmale der Ware o. Dienstleistung, sowie darüber, wie der Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. 
Was man so alles lernt.
Nun herrscht Funkstille und meine mittlerweile 4. Sachbearbeiterin ist sprachlos. Nun warte ich auf Post vom Amtsgericht.

*[Virenscanner: Namen entfernt]*


----------



## Counselor (3 Juli 2005)

*Re: web.de*



			
				außerirdischer schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt nach einem weiteren halben Jahr noch ne Forderung von über 120Euro.


Vielleicht hättest du den Vertrag fristgerecht kündigen sollen...


----------



## blumenwiese23 (4 Juli 2005)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich hatte am 30.05.05 die "Web.de Clubmitgliedschaft 30-Tage kostenlos testen" aktiviert. Am selbigen Tag aber wieder telefonisch gekündigt. 
Nun, ich warte immer noch auf eine Kündigungsbestätigung seit dem o.g. Tag.

Was ich seit zig Telefonaten bekommen habe: eine Mail, mit dem Inhalt, es habe ein Gespräch zwischen mir und einer Frau X stattgefunden. Eine
Kündigungsbestätigung leider nicht, weder postalisch, noch via e-mail.

Mal abwarten.


----------



## untitled (27 Juli 2005)

in den agbs weist web.de darauf hin,dass man für eine clubmitgliedschaft volljährig sein muss. 
was ist,wenn a nicht volljährig ist,aber trortdem die agbs bestätigt hat(ohne sie durchzulesen)? der vertrag müsste doch aufgrund der nicht vorliegenden volljährigkeit von a ungültig sein. was passiert also mit der rechnung?


----------



## Anonymous (1 August 2005)

*web.de*

ich denke ich bin das hundertste web.de- Mitglied, dass auch einen rechnungsbetrag über 80 € bezahlen muss, doch auch ich bin mir einer Anmeldung nicht bewusst. Inzwischen besuchte ich schon drei mal die Verbraucherzentrale, die mir riet erst auf einen Mahnbescheid zu reagieren.Bis jetzt noch kein Zeichen..Deswegen frage ich ob irgend jemand schon so einen erhalten hat..???!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (1 August 2005)

*Re: web.de*



			
				Mareike schrieb:
			
		

> Inzwischen besuchte ich schon drei mal die Verbraucherzentrale, die mir riet erst auf einen Mahnbescheid zu reagieren.Bis jetzt noch kein Zeichen..Deswegen frage ich ob irgend jemand schon so einen erhalten hat..???!!!


Der Rat  der Verbraucherzentrale ist gut , ansonsten hat sich hier noch  niemand gemeldet, 
der einen gerichtlichen! Mahnbescheid erhalten hat 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2005)

Hallo!
habe genau das gleich Problem...
Gibt es von euch schon weitere Infos?
Habe als erstes sofort gekündigt, da sthet jetzt bei der kündigungsbestätigung, dass ich noch ein halbes jahr vertrag hab!!!1 ich wusste gar nicht, dass ich mitglied bin und soll jetzt auf einmal 60€ zahlen?!
und komisch is auch, dass mal sich so leicht anmelden kann, aber küdigung muss dann wieder schriftlich und ach so formell sein....
ich finds unverschämt, da web.de ja nachvollziehen kann dass ich nix vom web.de club genutzt habe und somit wohl auch nix davon wusste. 
klar hätte man es vll herausbekommen können, aber wenn man im inet immer alles 100%ig durchlesen möchte, müsste mein Tag wohl 90Stunden lang sein. 
Das sie bei solchen Fällen wo man nachvollziehen kann, dass die mitgliedschaft ungewollt war, nicht die rechnungen stornieren, zeigt eindeutig, dass die Web.de AG _  edit  _ :-(
soll ich klaglos jetzt die 30€ zahlen und dann nochmal in 6mon 30€??? also bei den 30€ war ich ja am überlegen sie zu zahlen... aber 60€??? naja als student hab ich leider nich viel geld, traurig, dass web.de so ne _  edit  _ gerade bei solchen eh schon nicht gerade reichen startet...

_  Beitrag editiert. NUB beachten. * BT/MOD*_


----------



## Insider (11 August 2005)

Vollkorntoast schrieb:
			
		

> naja als student hab ich leider nich viel geld, traurig, dass web.de so ne [] gerade bei solchen eh schon nicht gerade reichen startet...


Woher soll Web.de wissen, dass Du nur zäh-flüssig bist



			
				Vollkorntoast schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber wenn man im inet immer alles 100%ig durchlesen möchte, müsste mein Tag wohl 90Stunden lang sein.


Mann o Mann?!


----------



## Counselor (11 August 2005)

Vollkorntoast schrieb:
			
		

> und komisch is auch, dass mal sich so leicht anmelden kann, aber küdigung muss dann wieder schriftlich und ach so formell sein....


Falsch. Ein Anruf bei der Hotline von Web.de reicht.


----------



## Anonymous (13 August 2005)

*Naja*

Also, ich bin auch Freemaill-Kunde und kenne daher auch das Club-Angebot. Neben dem erwähnten Weg zur Anmeldung beim Web.de-Club über das Menü nach dem Einloggen bei freemail, gibt es z.B. um die Zeit des eingetragenen Geburtstages nach dem Einloggen bei freemail ein unumgängliche Seite mit dem Angebot für eine 3-monatige, kostenlose Testmitgliedschaft im Web.de-Club. Hier kann man die zugehörigen AGBs anklicken, die Testmitgliedschaft beantragen oder aber "weiter zu Freemail" anklicken. In der Eile und mit der Gewohnheit, AGBs im Netz sowieso gerne auszusparen kann man sicher ausversehen an die Testmitgliedschaft geraten. Aber ich denke, daß die Seite rechtlich nicht angreifbar ist. Es liegt also an der Dummheit oder der mangelnden, im Netz nötigen Vorsicht des Nutzers, wenn er "ohne es zu merken" bei Web.de Club-Mitglied wird. Ob eine Begrüßungsmail zur Mitgliedschaft bei Web.de üblich ist, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 August 2005)

*Re: Naja*



			
				anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es liegt also an der Dummheit oder der mangelnden, im Netz nötigen Vorsicht des Nutzers, wenn er "ohne es zu merken" bei Web.de Club-Mitglied wird.


Es ist schon eine  ziemliche Frechheit hier anonym rumzupöbeln und unerfahrene User als dumm zu bezeichnen.
Ich hab selber  diese penetranten Werbeseiten schon mehrfach gesehen und weiß daher mit welcher 
Raffinesse der Button "Weiter zu Freemail" in der äußersten unteren "linksten" Ecke versteckt 
wird. Beim ersten Mal wäre ich fast selber drauf reingefallen, nur bin ich halt etwas länger 
im WWW als dass mich solche Tricks übertölpeln  könnten.

cp


----------



## Anonymous (14 August 2005)

*Web.club.[]*

Hi, "Wilkommen im Club", besser wohl willkommen im Club der [], auch ich gehöre nun zu den "glücklichen" web.de Mitgliedern die ein tolles Geburstaggeschenk bekamen und einfach mal aus Bequemlichkeit die kostenlosen Mitglliedschaft annahmen (einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man ja bekanntlich nicht ins Maul), war ja auch einfacher als nach dem Link "Weiter zu Freemail" zu suchen der gut versteckt sich unten aufhielt, na ja und wie war das dann noch mit dem Kleingedruckten, welches schlecht für die Augen ist. Plötzlich die allseits bekannte Rechnung über 30 Euro und der grosse Schock, da man sich ja keiner kostenpflichtigen Mitgliedschaft bewusst war. Hab die AGB´s nie gelesen - tja selbst schuld - aber bei sovielen verärgerten Clubmitgliedern sollte sich web.de mal fragen ob das der richtige Weg zur Kundengewinnung ist. Tja was soll ich nun machen, habe Widerspruch eingelegt, wurde als Kündigung gewertet wollen aber weiterhin Geld sehen, bisher aller Register gezogen von wegen AGB´s (doch laut web.de sind diese gar nicht im Btx-format und für jeden gut zugänglich) und nicht bewusster Mitgliedschaft, doch web will Kohle haben, der Club ist für mich eh ein Witz - hab ihn nie benutzt und nun 5 Euro pro Monat. Wer kann helfen? Bin für jeden Tip dankbar der mir hilft  die 30 Euro einzusparen, es kann doch nicht sein, das web.de die leute auf diese art leihmt und damit auch noch durchkommt, dafür sind es doch einfach zu viele die hier gelinkt worden sind. Die Rechnung kam so um den 20.7 - was nun?

*[Virenscanner: 2 Wörter entfernt]*


----------



## Der ABGezockte (14 August 2005)

*web-club []*

So nun bin ich regestriert, ja auch ich wurde von einer Bekannten auf dieses Froum hingewiesen. Ich kann nur sagen Leute wird sind nicht alleine, es gibt mehrer solcher Foren und überall klagen die Leute über eine ungewollte Web.de Club Mitgliedschaft. Die sind jetzt seit einem Jahr wohl dabei das so durchzuziehen, am Anfang kamen die Leute wohl noch leichter aus den Verträgen, doch web.de ist natürlich auch nicht dumm und wird  immer clevrer was die Einwände angeht, das Problem ist das man als Kleinverdiener auch nicht gleich zum Anwalt rennt wegen 30 Euro, aber ich denke wenn sich die Betroffenen zusammenschliessen kann man schon mehr erreichen - gemeinsam sind wir stark - freue mich über jede Zuschrift zu diesem Thema - wäre auch schön wenn sich leute melden, die es geschafft haben, der [] zu entgehen

*[Virenscanner: 2 Wörter entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (14 August 2005)

*[]*

Tach auch.
Erfreulich zu lesen das immer mehr Leute keine [] über sich ergehen lassen wollen.
Gibt es denn nicht irgentwen, wo das ganze schon mal geklärt wurde, was ist mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren und wo sind die schlauen Juristen ??
Ist WEB.DE im Recht und ich somit im Zahlungszwang ?

Verschissen haben die auf jedenfall bei mir und mich als Kunde verloren.
nee.web.de-so-nicht.adee.

*[Virenscanner: Betreff sowie ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2005)

*neue Variante zu Mitgliedschaft*

Ich habe im Rahmen eines geschenks von WE.DE zu meiner 4jährigen Clubmitgliedschaft im free-Bereich den 3-monats-Test "geschenkt" bekommen. Wie ihr auch, habe ich die AGBs natürlich nichjt gelesen, wozu auch bei einem Geschenk.....
Während der 3monatigen testphase hat WEB.DE Mäuschen gespielt und keine der sonst nervigen werbemails geschickt. Schwupps als die 3Monate um waren, bekam ich ein Glückwunschschreiben zu meiner nun kostenpflichtigen Mitgliedschaft. Ich dementierte sofort, wurde aber mit dem Hinweis auf die AGBs abgefertigt. Daraufhin widersprach ich dem Vertragsabschluss, da meine Willenserklärung nicht auf den Abschluss eines Vertrages gerichtet war. Daher ist auch kein Vertrag zustandegekommen (so das HGB). Da dem vermeintlichen Vertragspartner web.de aber glaubte, dass ich den Vertrag wollte, steht ihm nach HGB ein Schadensersatz aus dem Vertragsrücktritt zu. Ich über wies mit dem Hinweis auf Schadensersatz also 15,-€ an Web.de.
Wenig später musste ich auf meiner Kreditkartenabrechnung die Abbuchung von 30,-€ sehen. Ich hatte WEB.DE zu keiner Zeit eine Abbuchungserlaubnis gegeben. Nach langem Hin und Her mit dem Kreditkarteninstitut habe ich das Geld zurückbekommen. Kurze Zeit erhielt ich per Post eine Zahlungsaufforderung, doch noch die ausstehenden 15,-€ zu bezahlen. Mein Kündigungsschreiben hätten sie erhalten und bestätigt. Ich hatte jedoch bei meinem sofortigen Einspruch nicht den Club gekündigt, sondern um sofortige Auflösung meines Free-accounts gebeten. (daher kann mich WEB.DE auch nur noch per Post erreichen  ). Da ich bis jetzt noch keine Lust hatte dafür einen Anwalt zu bemühen, ist ja eigentlich bei diesem Betrag lächerlich, wenn ich aber höre und lese, dass dies ein Geschäftsmodell von web.de ist, überlege ich es mir noch. Ich mache mich aber nochmal im AGB-Gesetz schlau, denn m.E. ist diese kostenpflichtige Verlängerung eine wesentlicher vertragbestandteil, der nicht irgendwo in den AGBs versteckt werden darf....

Gruß
Axel G.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 August 2005)

Wie kommst Du auf HGB und woher stammen Deine Kreditkartendaten?


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2005)

Du hast recht, es ist nicht HGB sondern BGB, auch gibt es das AGB gesetz nicht mehr, es ist zwischenzeitlich in das BGB integriert worden.
Meine Kreditkartennummer haben die wohl noch, da ich mal , ich glaube webcent o.ä. über web.de aufgeladen habe.

Gruß

Axel G.


----------



## Anonymous (25 August 2005)

*Laurynhil*

hallo also ich bin auch irhendwie hineingeschluttert bin mitglied bei diesem ... club aber  hab das gar nicht mitbekommen plötzlich muss ich jetzt 30 zahlen obwohl ich gar nicht von den genutz habe und die können mir doch nichts anhaben oder? Ich habe nähmlich alles falsch eingeben als ich meine  email erstell habe also name adrsse etc. und kontonummern haben sie auchnicht von mir. Also wie wollen sie mich erreichen per ip erkennung?
Außerdem kann man doch nicht einfach so geld von einem verlangen wenn der nicht handschriftlich einen vertraf unterschriebn hat oder? also ich habe keinerlei angaben gemacht.

Also ich weiss jetzt nicht was ich machen soll und wie kündige ich diesen vertrag? wo ist die adresse und was soll ich schreiben.


----------



## IT-Schrauber (25 August 2005)

Ich hatte heute auch mal wieder das "Vergnuegen" aufgrund irgendwelcher Jubiläen irgendwas ausprobieren zu dürfen. Gottseidank benutze ich Web.de praktisch nur via POP3 und SMTP, so dass mir die Website echt gestohlen bleiben kann. War nur zufällig auf der Website weil ich mich ueber das Unified Messaging System von Web.de kundig machen wollte. Bin naemlich momentan kommunikationstechnisch etwas gehandicappt und da waere mir das gerade recht gekommen. Aber die Kosten dafuer sind ja nicht gerade gering. Ganz zu schweigen von dem Roulettespiel, was man fuer die 01212-Nummern denn nun zahlen muss - so richtig kann einem das anscheinend keiner sagen.

Gibt es irgendeinen von mir aus auch werbefinanzierten preiswerten (oder gar kostenlosen?) voicemail/fax-Anbieter? Interessant ist fuer mich hauptsaechlich Faxempfang und Anrufbeantworter. Mein Kombifax ist naemlich in die ewigen Jagdgründe eingegangen


----------



## Der ABGezockte (27 August 2005)

*ungewollte Clubmitgliedschaft*

Hallo liebe web.de-club Leidensgenossen  
Nun kam die erste Mahnung vom geliebten Club web.de, wir sind nun bei 32,50 €. Ich bin nun etwas verunsichert, denn ich will da nicht noch vors Gericht mit, dann wird die Sache wohl noch teurer, wer weiß Rat. Vielleicht doch besser zahlen - auch wenn ich niemals eine kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft gewollt habe. Tja war dann doch wohl ein teures Geburstagsgenschenk im nachhinein. Gibt es denn niemanden der einfach nicht gezahlt hat und was ist dann passiert, was sind die Schritte die web.de einleitet. Freue mich über jede Antwort. Es ist doch echt unglaublich das man auf so eine Art und Weise Kundschaft gewinnen möchte, sowas kann doch bei sovielen Leuten die hier ungewollte in den Club geraten sind keine *[...]* Geschäftspraxis sein und was meint ihr wieviele ungewollte Clubmitglieder es wohl noch gibt, die gar nicht in diese Foren gehen weil sie nichts davon wissen und dann einfach aus Angst zahlen und web.de reibt sich die Hände, so leicht möchte ich auch mal mein Geld verdienen.

*[Aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2005)

IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es irgendeinen von mir aus auch werbefinanzierten preiswerten (oder gar kostenlosen?) voicemail/fax-Anbieter?


Kostenlos Faxen:
http://www.faxen-online.de/


----------



## IT-Schrauber (27 August 2005)

Ach Bernd, danke fuer den Vorschlag, aber ich hab mich nicht klar genug ausgedrueckt. Ich suche einen Anbieter fuer den Faxempfang  Versenden ist nicht so das Problem


----------



## Anonymous (28 August 2005)

Wenn ihr doch bezahlt habt, nutzt wenigstens alles aus, was web.de Geld kostet. Z.b. steht jedem Culbmitglied 4 GB Speicher zu Anfang und dann jeden Monat 1 zusätzlich zur Verfügung. Wenn viele Leute diese 4GB +X ausschöpfen, verursacht das bei WEB.de sicher auch erhebliche kosten. Denn 4 FB kosten nicht die Welt, wenn aber mehrere Kunden diesen Weg gehen summeriert sich das schnell.


Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (28 August 2005)

Wie sieht es eigendlich mit einer Sonderkündigung. Das gesamte Freemail und Portalangebot soll doch an die United Internet AG (1und1, GMX,..) verkauft werden. Wie sieht es dann rechtlich aus, besteht dann nicht für alle Verträge ein Sonderkündigungsrecht?


Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (28 August 2005)

IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Bernd, danke fuer den Vorschlag, aber ich hab mich nicht klar genug ausgedrueckt. Ich suche einen Anbieter fuer den Faxempfang  Versenden ist nicht so das Problem


Ach, wenn du da keinen findest, dann tust du mir echt leid. Die gibts nämlich wie Sand am Meer (GMX, WEB usw). Falls es kostenlos sein soll: Jeder Windows PC kann Faxe empfangen, wenn man den Faxdienst anmacht und ein Modem installiert. Sollte man als IT-Schrauber wissen, nicht?


----------



## scrat007 (28 August 2005)

Bernd_E schrieb:
			
		

> IT-Schrauber schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ Bernd_E

mag sein das jeder pc das kann, vorausgesetzt man verbindet ihn mit dem telefonnetz (dialergefahr, trojaner, usw ... gut gegen die kann man sich größtenteils schützen), und läßt ihn 24 stunden pro tag laufen ..... der rechner braucht strom, kostet selber geld usw .... nein die regelung ist zu teuer .. bloß weil man ein paar faxe am tag bekommt .... da ist web.de ja wieder billiger wenn man alleine den strom rechnet. der rechner braucht sicher 50 watt in der stunde, selbst wenn er klein und abgemagert ist ... das sind 1200 watt am tag macht etwa 20 cent am tag ... das mal 30 tage macht gute 3 euro strom im monat.  nehmt jetzt einen etwas besseren rechner der 100 oder 200 watt verbraucht, und ihr habt stromkosten von 6 - 12 euro im monat. dazu kommt, das man den rechner haben muß oder kaufen muß. ok, man könnte einen alten rechner verwenden, linux draufhauen, und ihn laufenlassen, aber für wieviele ist das eine möglichkeit, das erfordert know how das die meisten computerbenutzer nicht haben dürften .... da ist es billiger ein gebrauchtes fax zu kaufen, anzustecken und laufenzulassen, stromverbrauch von etwa 5 - 20 watt in der stunde ... und oft für 20 - 50 euro zu haben ......


----------



## Anonymous (28 August 2005)

scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> vorausgesetzt man verbindet ihn mit dem telefonnetz (dialergefahr, trojaner, usw ... gut gegen die kann man sich größtenteils schützen)


Diese Gefahren entstehen nicht mit dem Anschluß ans Telefonnetz. Sie entstehen, wenn man den PC zusätzlich zum Anschluß ans Telefonnetz mit dem Internet verbindet. Für einen Fax oder SMS Gateway ist ein Anschluß ans Internet nicht notwendig.





			
				scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> .... da ist es billiger ein gebrauchtes fax zu kaufen...


Stimmt wohl. Der IT-Schrauber will aber offenkundig sein defektes Kombifax nicht ersetzen und hadert mit den Gebühren der professionellen Dienste (ca 5,00 EUR/Monat). Da wäre er mit den 3,00 EUR monatlich Stromkosten für den Billig-PC sogar noch gut dran :holy:

Und in vielen Heimnetzen gibt es einen PC, der wegen zB Filesharing oder anderer Services always on ist. Auf solche Konstellationen zielte mein Post ab.


----------



## scrat007 (28 August 2005)

klar ist es möglich, nur zeig mir mal nen pc der "nur" 50 watt braucht? bei 100 watt verbrauch sind es bereits 6 euro im monat, und die meisten rechner brauchen weit mehr als 100 watt, selbst wenn sie nichts zu tun haben ....

und zur dialergefahr, wenn du einen rechner mit einem filesharingdienst verbindest und mit dem telefonnetz, dazu muß ich wohl nichts sagen .. und wenn du den rechner nur mit dem telefonnetz verbindest, tja dann ist ein gebrauchtes fax eben günstiger ....

aber möglich ist es ganz klar ... ich mein, man kann schlieslich auch nen porsche kaufen um die brötchen am sonntag zu holen, wieviel sinn es macht sei dahingestellt.

privat den pc als faxempfänger einzusetzen lohnt in meinen augen nur wenn er eh ständig läuft, z.b. als fileserver, router, tauschbörse usw .... einen rechner eigens dafür laufen zu lassen ist in meinen augen verschwendung, aber möglich ist es ganz klar.


----------



## Anonymous (28 August 2005)

scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> privat den pc als faxempfänger einzusetzen lohnt in meinen augen nur wenn er eh ständig läuft, z.b. als fileserver, router, tauschbörse usw .... einen rechner eigens dafür laufen zu lassen ist in meinen augen verschwendung, aber möglich ist es ganz klar.


Dann sind wir ja einer Meinung.


----------



## Devilfrank (28 August 2005)

> klar ist es möglich, nur zeig mir mal nen pc der "nur" 50 watt braucht? bei 100 watt verbrauch sind es bereits 6 euro im monat, und die meisten rechner brauchen weit mehr als 100 watt, selbst wenn sie nichts zu tun haben ....



Kein Problem, wenn der PC nach vordefinierter Zeit in den Ruhezustand fährt. Voraussetzung: Das BIOS unterstützt dies und hat die Option "Wake on modem"


----------



## scrat007 (28 August 2005)

jo, 99 prozent der modernen rechner dürften das unterstützen, nur können 99 prozent der benutzer das einstellen? zudem, bloß das der rechner steht heißt nicht das das netzteil nicht energie verbraucht, nur nicht soviel, aber es verbraucht energie.

aber ich sag ja nicht möglich ist, nur für mich persönlich ist es keine option, auch wenn jeder andere das anders sieht   

rechner die im ruhezustand laufen kenne ich einige bei bekannten, die tauschen alle 1 - 3 jahre die netzteile und haben öfters probleme wegen überspannungen. wer das vorhat dem empfehle ich ernsthaft das er sich überspannungsableiter der categorie 1 und 3 in der hauptverteilung einbauen läßt, ansonsten kann er sehr schnell bei einem blitzeinschlag im umkreis von 2 km sowohl den pc als auch die telefonanlage oder ähnliches verlieren, und die versicherungen zahlen diesen schaden in vielen fällen nicht. alleine das magnetfeld des blitzes reicht aus um in den leitungen eine spannung zu erzeugen die sowohl netzteil als auch andere geräte zerstören kann, der blitz muß dazu nicht in eine leitung einschlagen, der einschlag irgendwo in einen baum, ein haus oder ienen geerdeten masten reicht durchaus, je nach stärke des blitzes. ausserdem wäre der eventuelle einsatz einer usv von vorteil.

glaubt mir, da kauf ich mir leiber ein fax das popelige 2 - 4 watt verbraucht, und um das es nicht unbedingt schade ist wenn es draufgeht.

aber möglich ist es ohne zweifel, und je nach gusto kann jeder bauen wie es will   

ich sag ja nie das es es unmöglich ist, und ich sag nicht das es nicht besser ist als das von web.de. ich sage nur warum ich persönlich es nciht tun würde


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

*[] web.de?*

Hallo!
Ja genau das ist meinem Klienten auch passiert, nur ist die Frage, was u. wo anklicken? Das hab ich noch nicht verstanden, weil' s wohl kaum sein kann, dass man mit der Akzeptanz für die AGB die Clubmitgiledschaft erwirbt;
im übrigen: untärig sein nützt nix, als nächstes beauftragt web.de nen Rechtsanwalt und der stellt für sein Schreiben gleich 55e Gebühren in Rechnung!
Wir wehren uns gerade, voraussichtlich mit Anwaltshilfe (über 'Beratungs-kostenhilfe', weil mein Klient ALG II bezieht). Näheres in den nächsten Tagen.
Ciao

*[Virenscanner: Betreff editiert]*


----------



## KatzenHai (29 August 2005)

Sehr geehrter "Kollege" beratung3 -

bitte melde dich mal an, damit man PN austauschen kann.

Im Übrigen wäre interessant: "Was ist die Tätigkeit, die Klienten hat"?


----------



## Fidul (8 September 2005)

IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es irgendeinen von mir aus auch werbefinanzierten preiswerten (oder gar kostenlosen?) voicemail/fax-Anbieter?


Bei Arcor gibt's den PIA. Läuft gut und ist in der Basisversion gratis.


----------



## Eniac (8 September 2005)

Ist der aus Nigeria nicht erreichbar? Meine Mugus beschweren sich, dass ich nicht erreichbar wäre.


Eniac


----------



## BenTigger (8 September 2005)

Nummer wäre z.B. +4969 1330 xxxx(De und dann 069) Arcornummer 1330 und UserID Nummer.)

Ich nutze das z.B. als Anrufbeantworter und bekomme die aufgesprochenen Nachrichten dann via E-Mail zugesandt. Die kann ich dann zu Hause oder sonstwo internet zur Verfügung steht, abrufen.

das müsste auch dein Mugu erreichen können.


----------



## atze123 (16 September 2005)

auch ich "soll" Anfang Mai diesen Jahres diese club Mitgliedschaft bestellt haben.

Als ich anfangs dieser Zahlungsaufforderung beim Einloggen erhalten habe, habe ich dieser erstmal durchgelesen, und auf "ich zahle beim nächsten Einloggen" oder so ähnlich geklickt. 
Es folgten 2 Mahnungen mit 2,50€ und 5,--€ Mahngebühren, somit waren 37,50€ offen.
Zwischendurch hatte ich noch bei diesem Call-Center von web.de angerufen, was ja auch nicht Grate billig ist, und wollte ein paar Infos zu der angeblichen Bestellung haben, dort wurde mir nur gesagt, dass ich dies Anfang Mai (genaues Datum weiß ich jetzt nicht) bestellt haben soll. Jedoch war ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht im Netz unterwegs. Das Passwort besitzt auch nur ich, daher kann ich einen dritten so gut wie ausschließen. 
Auf die Frage, wie man den Vertrag wieder kündigen könnte, gab mir die "nette" Mitarbeiterin im Call-Center die Antwort:
Nur schriftlich und mit Unterschrift.
Da hab ich sie natürlich gleich gefragt, wieso ich dann diesen Vertrag OHNE Unterschrift abschließen könnte, da ich bereits eine Kündigungs-email an web.de geschrieben hatte.
Auf eine Antwort warte ich bis heute.

Ich hatte mich dann noch entschlossen, die 30€ für die Club-Mitgliedschaft zu bezahlen, und gab beim nächsten Einloggen einfach meine Kontodaten zum Abbuchen ein. Dort gab ich jedoch nur mein Einverständnis, dass web.de 30€ (war von web.de sogar so vorgegeben) von meinem Konto abbuchen darf.
3 tage später stelle ich fest, dass jedoch tatsächlich 37,50€ abgebucht wurden. Es war nur eine fahrt zu meiner Bank, und das Geld war wurde vollständig zurückgezogen. Seit dem habe ich bis gestern nichts mehr von web.de bzgl. der Clubmitgliedschaft gehört. Nun wurde beim Account gesperrt.

Jetzt habe ich mal etwas im BGB geblättert. Dabei ist mir der §105 Abs. 2 ins Auge gefallen:

*(2) Nichtig ist auch eine Willenserklärung, die im Zustand der Bewußtlosigkeit oder vorübergehender Störung der Geistestätigkeit abgegeben wird.*

Mit dieser Angabe bei web.de müssten man diesen Vertrag doch eigentlich für nichtig erklären. Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, müsste web.de jetzt das Gegenteil  beweisen, oder wie sieht das aus ???

Wie sieht es mit §119 Abs. 1 BGB aus:
*(1) Wer bei der Abgabe einer Willenserklärung über deren Inhalt im Irrtum war oder eine Erklärung dieses Inhalts überhaupt nicht abgeben wollte, kann die Erklärung anfechten, wenn anzunehmen ist, daß er sie bei Kenntnis der Sachlage und bei verständiger Würdigung des Falles nicht abgegeben haben würde. *

Welche Nachweise kann web.de eigentlich zum Vertragsabschluss vorlegen ??? Ein "Klick" auf ein Button mehr doch eigentlich nicht, aber wer sagt den, dass der Button richtig verlinkt war ???


----------



## SEP (17 September 2005)

atze123 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt habe ich mal etwas im BGB geblättert. Dabei ist mir der §105 Abs. 2 ins Auge gefallen:
> 
> *(2) Nichtig ist auch eine Willenserklärung, die im Zustand der Bewußtlosigkeit oder vorübergehender Störung der Geistestätigkeit abgegeben wird.*
> 
> Mit dieser Angabe bei web.de müssten man diesen Vertrag doch eigentlich für nichtig erklären. Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, müsste web.de jetzt das Gegenteil  beweisen, oder wie sieht das aus ???



Was du hiermit sagst (Juristen, korrigiert mich ggf.), ist:

Atze123 steht unter der Vermutung einer bestehenden Geistenskrankheit. Web.de darf versuchen, das Gegenteil (geistige Gesundheit) zu beweisen.

Meinst du das?


----------



## KatzenHai (17 September 2005)

:vlol:


----------



## Der Jurist (17 September 2005)

@ atze123

Wenn Du auf Jagdschein machen willst, muss Du im Zivilrecht schone selber beweisen, dass Du gaga bist bzw. bei Abschluss warst.


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2005)

Hallo alle beisammen... nunja.. auch ich habe ein problem mit web.de.. eben diese Premium Mitgliedschaft..
Ich habe ausversehen auf den Butten Geschenk annehmen, oder wie der heisst, geklickt. Ich habe nicht wirklich drauf geachtet worauf ich da klickte da ich tv schaute. Ich "dachte" so komme ich einfach zu meinen mails und des geschenk verfällt. Tja... nichts is.. geschenk angenommen 
Da ich phantasienamen etc. angegeben habe als ich web.de einrichtete (und des is schon lange her) sehe ich nicht ein web.de ein fax zu schicken und richtige angaben preis zugeben. Auch telefonisch wollte ich web.de nicht erreichen da ich nicht einsehe geld für einen versehen zu bezahlen. Somit sehe ich keine möglichkeit diesen Account zu löschen etc. Nunja und ich bin ratlos wie ich nun weiter vorgehen soll, oben steht ja schon wie ich gehandelt habe und so werde ich auch weiter handeln.
btw. 30 euro beträgt meine rechnung... ich sehe erst recht nicht ein wieso ich diese bezahlen soll. auch wenn ich zugeben muss das ich, ausversehen, die club mitgliedschaft genutzt habe.. ich habe meine mails nicht gelöscht sodas ich mehr speicher in anspruch nahm.. Keine Ahnung was ich jetzt machen soll... könnt ihr mir helfen???????


----------



## IT-Schrauber (19 September 2005)

Hallo, zuerstmal sorry für die spaete Antwort, ich hab die Postings echt nicht gesehen...



			
				Bernd_E schrieb:
			
		

> scrat007 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein ganz wesentlicher Kostenfaktor wird gerne übersehen (ich gebe zu, ich hab ihn auch nicht erwähnt): Die Telefonleitung fürs Fax. Der letzte Umzug führte für mich zum Wechsel von ISDN auf Analog weil ich eigentlich kein ISDN brauche  Irgendwann kam dann aber doch der Wunsch nach Fax-Funktionalität auf, also wurde das alte Kombifax ausgegraben. Naja, die Lösung ist halt nicht so optimal. Daher suche ich nach einer besseren Lösung, UMS wäre auch gar nicht schlecht, weil ich viel unterwegs bin und so trotzdem von überall aus Zugriff auf Mails und Anrufe hätte.
Leider sind aber die meisten Dienste nicht wirklich brauchbar. Web.de mit der 01212 ist nicht nur ein Kostenrisiko (siehe Suche dazu hier im Forum, bei TelTarif und google) sondern auch nur eingeschraenkt erreichbar (von meinem Telefonanbieter gehts z.B. auch nicht). Freenet und T-Online bieten keine Möglichkeit, eine eigene Ansage aufzusprechen.
Dazu kommt, dass testweise Sprachnachrichten an T-Online erst überhaupt per eMail übermittelt werden, wenn sie länger als ca. 3 Sekunden sind. Ein kurzes, flott gesprochenes "Hi, hier ist X, ruf mich zurück" verschwindet im Nirvana. 
Anbieter für (laut Bernd_E) 5 EUR pro Monat hab ich noch nicht gefunden, die die ich mir bisher angeschaut hab, waren deutlich teurer - oder boten Stolperfallen wie einen kostenlosen Account mit dem man dann maximal 3 Faxe pro Monat empfangen kann (mal als Beispiel). Ist natürlich ärgerlich wenn dann doch mal mehr zusammenkommen. Aufgrund der geringen Faxdichte lohnt sich halt auch nicht wirklich der Erwerb eines gebrauchten Faxgeraetes und einer zusätzlichen Telefonleitung. Ich hab auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, eine kleine Linuxkiste dafür hinzustellen, aber anscheinend gibts a) kaum noch Modems mit Voice-Funktionalität und b) keine Software die mit einem Modem auch AB spielen kann. Mit einer ISDN-Karte sieht das schon anders aus, aber dazu braucht man dann wieder einen ISDN-Anschluss...


----------



## Stalker2002 (19 September 2005)

IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, eine kleine Linuxkiste dafür hinzustellen, aber anscheinend gibts a) kaum noch Modems mit Voice-Funktionalität und b) keine Software die mit einem Modem auch AB spielen kann. Mit einer ISDN-Karte sieht das schon anders aus, aber dazu braucht man dann wieder einen ISDN-Anschluss...



Das ist so nicht mehr ganz richtig. Guck dir mal die Fritz!Box-Fon an. Da gibt es Modelle, die einen eigenen S0-Bus mitbringen, auch wenn der Kasten an einer Analogleitung hängt. Dann kannst du "Hausintern" mit ISDN hantieren, ohne den Hausanschluss umstellen zu lassen.

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2005)

*Re: Unfreiwillige Clubmitgliedschaft bei web.de*

Bei mir flatterte auch heute eine letzte Mahnung per Post ein. Da ich aber diese email Adresse kostenlos (und da bin ich mir sicher) eingerichtet habe und die email Adresse schon kurz danach nicht mehr benutzt habe, hab ich das mit der Clubmitgliederschaft auch nicht mitbekommen. Ich solle auch 37,50 € zahlen. Wie geht es denn bei euch so weiter? Kam nach dieser Mahnung per Post, wenn man nichts unternommen hat noch was?
Ich weiß echt nicht, was ich jetzt tun soll.


----------



## Fidul (21 September 2005)

Eniac schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der aus Nigeria nicht erreichbar? Meine Mugus beschweren sich, dass ich nicht erreichbar wäre.


Meiner Erfahrung nach gibt es eigentlich keine Probleme mit der Erreichbarkeit dieser Nummern. _Mich_ an den Hörer zu kriegen stellt dagegen schon eine Herausforderung dar.


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2005)

IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> Anbieter für (laut Bernd_E) 5 EUR pro Monat hab ich noch nicht gefunden, die die ich mir bisher angeschaut hab, waren deutlich teurer


ZB das TopMail Angebot von GMX. Das ist ein UMS, das betreffend der Zahl der Faxe keine Begrenzung hat.
http://www.gmx.net/de/produkte/mail/funktionen/mailbox/faxvoice?
http://www.gmx.net/de/produkte/mail/tarifvergleich?


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2005)

Ich habe mich heute in mein web.de Postfach eingeloggt.
Es gab mal wieder ein Angebot, den web.de Club zu testen,
ich bin mir jetzt nicht mehr sicher, ob ich auf "Weiter zu Freemail" unten rechts oder doch auf de Link zum Testen des web.de Clubs geekommen bin.

Da ja web.de anscheinend keine Bestätigungsmail sendet, bin ich mir also im unklaren, ob ich Testkunde bin.

Bei gmx erkennt man nach dem Einloggen, welchen Tarif man gerade hat, ob z.B. Freemail oder Promail, gibt es eine solche Funktion auch bei web.de?

Wonach muss ich gegebenenfalls schauen, um zu überprüfen, ob web.de 
mich als Club-Testkunde aktiviert hat?


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2005)

über welche emal adresse kann ich denn mit web.de komunizieren?


----------



## Anonymous (23 September 2005)

Wie sieht es denn nun aus mit den usern die eine falsche Addresse etc. angegeben haben.
Es sind ja nun doch einige und ich gehöre auch zu diesen "glücklichen" -.-'

Besteht die Gefahr dass web.de herausfindet wo ich wirklich wohne oder soll ich einfach darauf warten bis der acc. gelöscht wird und dann hoffen dass die Sache vorbei ist?


----------



## Anonymous (25 September 2005)

Der Hammer ist ja das dieser besagte Freemailanbieter mir angeblich Mahnungen geschickt hat, die ich selbst nicht mehr empfangen kann da der Account schon seit ein paar tagen gesperrt ist. Punkt ist ich kann keinerlei Mailverkehr zur Kenntnis nehmen, allein das kann nicht rechtens sein!

Zum Anmeldevorgang:

Das einloggen mit PW und Nutzernamen und das versehenlich klicken "ja, möchte ich testen..." reicht NICHT aus um einen rechtkräftigen Vertrag zu erstellen, denn die AGBs hab ich NICHT akzeptiert und bekomme trotzdem ein Fensterchen indem ich beobachten kann wie der zu zahlende Betrag sich stets erhöht. Über 40 EUR wollen die bereits haben und ich überlege bereits ob ich mich nicht mal an BIZZ, Planetopia etc. wenden soll um dieser meiner Meinung nach miesen ..... endlich ein Ende zu bereiten.

PS: Habe auch bereits eine Dialer-Klage gewonnen und weiß daher das nicht alles so legal abläuft wie es einem vorgegauketlt wird!

Gruß B.


----------



## Reducal (25 September 2005)

basti schrieb:
			
		

> ...mir angeblich Mahnungen geschickt hat, die ich selbst nicht mehr empfangen kann...  allein das kann nicht rechtens sein!


Mit Recht hat das nichts zu tun, es ist egal! Mahnwesen via E-Mail ist eine ganz besondere Angelegenheit, die so nicht funktioniert - ich bezeichne derartige Versuche seitens Web.de eher als _Er-Mahnung_!



			
				basti schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich überlege bereits ob ich mich nicht mal an BIZZ, Planetopia etc. wenden soll um dieser meiner Meinung nach miesen ..... endlich ein Ende zu bereiten...


Wende erstmal schriftlich an Web.de, um was zu beenden. Es ist nicht die Aufgabe der Medien eine zivile Auseinandersetzung zweier Parteien zu händeln. Die sind nur auf eine gute Storry aus und ob das hier eine ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Anonymous (25 September 2005)

1. Eine kostenpflichtige Benachrichtigung über noch offene Rechnungen nennt sich "Mahnung" (In diesem Fall zutreffend, wobei max. die 2te mit einer angemessenen Gebühr belegt werden darf). Diese ist schriftlich an den Empfänger zu richten --> siehe Punkt 3

2. Es liegt keine detailierte Kostenübersicht vor in der ersichtlich ist wie sich der Betrag zusammensetzt.

3. E-Mails sind nicht rechtskräftig und daher absolut wertlos. Schriftverkehr wird vom Anbieter nicht durchgeführt obwohl Adresse und Anschrift vorhanden ist.

Wenn das deiner Meinung nach seriös klingt...ok


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (25 September 2005)

basti schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das deiner Meinung nach seriös klingt...ok


Es geht nicht darum, wie was klingt sondern was ist! Seriösität hat was mit Anstand zu tun und Anstand ist keine Rechtsnorm, d. h. es ist unter Umständen zwar unschön aber rechtlich unbedeutend. 
@ basti, Du solltest das Posting vom Redu nochmal lesen und dabei wirst Du evtl. erkennen, dass er nix pro Web.de geschrieben hat. Doch wenn ich bedenke, dass Du nicht einmal dieses Posting auf Anhieb richtig deuten kannst, dann sollte Dir die eingehende Bindung an Web.de auch ungeahnte Schwierigkeiten bereiten. Du musst schon lesen und verstehen, wenn das was steht, Dich betrifft.


----------



## Anonymous (26 September 2005)

Hallo alle beisammen... nunja.. auch ich habe ein problem mit web.de.. eben diese Premium Mitgliedschaft..
Ich habe ausversehen auf den Butten Geschenk annehmen, oder wie der heisst, geklickt. Ich habe nicht wirklich drauf geachtet worauf ich da klickte da ich tv schaute. Ich "dachte" so komme ich einfach zu meinen mails und des geschenk verfällt. Tja... nichts is.. geschenk angenommen 
Da ich phantasienamen etc. angegeben habe als ich web.de einrichtete (und des is schon lange her) sehe ich nicht ein web.de ein fax zu schicken und richtige angaben preis zugeben. Auch telefonisch wollte ich web.de nicht erreichen da ich nicht einsehe geld für einen versehen zu bezahlen. Somit sehe ich keine möglichkeit diesen Account zu löschen etc. Nunja und ich bin ratlos wie ich nun weiter vorgehen soll, oben steht ja schon wie ich gehandelt habe und so werde ich auch weiter handeln.
btw. 30 euro beträgt meine rechnung... ich sehe erst recht nicht ein wieso ich diese bezahlen soll. auch wenn ich zugeben muss das ich, ausversehen, die club mitgliedschaft genutzt habe.. ich habe meine mails nicht gelöscht sodas ich mehr speicher in anspruch nahm.. Keine Ahnung was ich jetzt machen soll... könnt ihr mir helfen???????


----------



## Reducal (26 September 2005)

Jinx schrieb:
			
		

> ... könnt ihr mir helfen???????


Warum? Hinweise zur Strafvereitelung in Sachen Fälschen beweiserheblicher Daten verstößt hier gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen des Boards.


----------



## Anonymous (27 September 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Jinx schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube kaum, dass es sich beim Anmelden bei einem E-Mail-Anbieter und anschliessender Online-Aktivierung einer Club-Mitgliedschaft um eine Urkunde handelt.
Es handelt sich hierbei nicht um eine verkörperte Gedankenerklärung.

Andere Straftatbestände mögen dabei in Betracht kommen, aber nicht § 269 StGB.


----------



## Reducal (27 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Andere Straftatbestände mögen dabei in Betracht kommen, aber nicht § 269 StGB.


Eine Überlegung wert ist es aber allemal und derzeit Trend. Oft wird sowas aber gern unter dem § 263a (Computerbetrug) geführt aber ist das etwa einer? Sollen sich die StA´s doch ihre Gedanken dazu machen!


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

*web.de mahnung*

hallo ihr leiben "mitgeschädigten"
ich habe mich an palnetopia und akte05 von sat1 gewand und habe zudem noch ein fax an web.de geschrieben. ich kopiere den mal ein ich hoffe das geht.
wie macht ihr das jetzt wie geht ihr vor?als ich den AGbs zugestimmt habe gab es diesen Club noch nicht.



Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
wie ich aus dem Internet entnehmen konnte, bin ich nicht die einzige, der Sie diese Rechnung zugesandt haben. Der Verbraucherschutz wurde bereits auch über die Thematik informiert. Wie Sie aus den Unterlagen entnehmen können ist mein Web.de-account bereits mehrere Jahre vor der Erfindung des "web.de Clubs" eröffnet worden. Ich nutzte nur das "free-mail"-Angebot aus Ihrem Programm, das auch zu keiner Zeit Gebührenpflichtig war.
Ich habe weder eine Clubmitgliedschaft noch einer Erweiterung zugestimmt, weil es diesen dubiosen Club 1998 noch nicht gab. 
Auch wurden in der Zwischenzeit die AGBs geändert und ich habe zu keiner Zeit die aktuellen AGBs akzeptiert.  Des Weitern verzichte ich schlicht weg auf  meinen web.de-Account, der schon seit 2001 nicht mehr benutzt wird.
Es wäre auch sehr schön gewesen, wenn ich erstmal eine Rechnung bekommen hätte und nicht gleich eine außergerichtliche Mahnung. Zu diesem Thema, werde ich bei Bedarf über meine Rechtschutzversicherung einen Anwalt bestellen, der sich Ihrer "Geschäftspraktik" gerne annehmen wird. Da meine Kombi-Rechtschutz-Police sich über einen Betrag von 150.000€ beläuft pro Sachverhalt, wird auch eine Verzögerungstaktik Ihrerseits nicht zum Greifen kommen.  
Auch werde ich diesen Brief an Akte 05 Sat1 weiterleiten um andere Betroffene zu warnen und diese „Erschleichung von  unberechtigten Gebühren“ Publik zu tun.

Hochachtungsvoll
Karin Büxxxxx


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

*hallo psychobob*

wie kommen denn bei dir die 97,28€ zu stande?
bei mir sind es 40,50€ 
30 € web.de club und 10,50€ Bank und Mahngebühren.
So weit ich es weiß ist das nicht rechtens, wenn man keine rechnung  erhält, dass dann eine mahnung kommt. zudem ist das schlicht weg [...] und [...] von unberechtiger gebühren!

_[Zwei Worte entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2005)

*schönes geschenk*

es geht um den web.de account meines vaters. zu seinem geburtstag im mai erhielt er von web.de ein ganz besonderes geburtstagsgeschenk: kostenlose club-mitgliedschaft bei web.de (im kleinstgedruckten: für drei monate). nun traf mit der post die aussergerichtliche mahnung ein. er soll 15 euro pro monat zahlen, ohne jemals wissentlich mitglied geworden zu sein. sein account ist zusätzlich noch gesperrt worden. der verbraucherschutz wurde informiert und die einschaltung eines anwalts wird erwogen.
merkwuerdig ist, dass ich fuer die selbe club-mitgliedschaft (die ich wegen groessere mail-anhänge absichtlich abgeschlossen habe) nur 9 euro im monat zahle.


----------



## Reducal (12 Oktober 2005)

*Re: schönes geschenk*



			
				max.berlin schrieb:
			
		

> ... zu seinem geburtstag ...
> ... kostenlose club-mitgliedschaft bei web.de (im kleinstgedruckten: für drei monate)



An diese kostenlose Clubmitgliedschaft (als Geburtstagsofferte) kann ich mich noch gut erinnern. Um die FreeMail-Mitgliedschaft in die Clubmitgliedschaft zu wandeln, musste man aktiv werden und die Geschäftsbedingungen akzeptieren. Mit anderen Worten ausgedrückt: 





			
				Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil...


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2005)

*reducal, das mag ja sein*

ich habe werder dieses clubdings angeklickt noch sonst was, denn ich bin schlicht weg seit 3 jahren nicht mehr bei web.de
find ich nur komisch, das alle die mal irgendwann da waren solche post bekommen!
ich werde nicht bezahlen. 
eins ist klar- wer nichts angeklickt hat ist auch kein mitglied!
da muß doch schon mal eine rechnung veschickt worden sein, aber an mich nicht! :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2005)

*web.de*

...was mir noch einfällt:
die akte "web.de" wird bereits bei der staatsanwaltschaft karlsruhe bearbeitet.


----------



## Insider (14 Oktober 2005)

maus133 schrieb:
			
		

> ...was mir noch einfällt:
> die akte "web.de" wird bereits bei der staatsanwaltschaft karlsruhe bearbeitet.


...na und? Die _be_arbeiten viel wenn der Tag lang ist. Immerhin soll es zahlreiche Anzeigenerstatter geben und irgend jemand muss das ja _ab_arbeiten.



			
				maus133 schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde nicht bezahlen


Das haben wir nun zur Kenntnis genommen. Wenn die Sache für Dich beendet ist - wie auch immer - wäre das Forum sicher an einer abschließenden Meldung interessiert.


----------



## stieglitz (18 Oktober 2005)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen was da bezahlt werden muss?
Die Zahlung erfolgte bereits vor ca. 2 Wochen und wurde dort auch korrekt verbucht wie man sieht. Das Konto ist aber immer noch gesperrt.
Die monierte Rechnung kommt übrigens per mail auf web.de. Wenn man diesen Account selten einsieht, kommt es unweigerlich zu Mahnungen.




> *Ihr WEB.DE-Zugang wurde gesperrt *
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxx,
> leider konnten wir zu den nachfolgenden offenen Forderungen trotz wiederholter Mahnungen noch keinen Zahlungseingang verzeichnen. Daher wurde der Zugang zu Ihrem Account gesperrt. Wir möchten Sie höflichst darum bitten, den rückständigen Forderungsbetrag auszugleichen.
> ...


Hervorhebungen durch mich. Dort anzurufen habe ich keine Lust um womöglich in einer Anrufwarteschlange zu versauern. Schaun mer mal wanns wieder geht, ansonsten können die mich mal ...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (18 Oktober 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir mal jemand sagen was da bezahlt werden muss?


Das ist eine gute Frage :gruebel: (die ich Dir wie folgt beantworten möchte: *0,00 EUR  *).


----------



## SEP (19 Oktober 2005)

Keine kluge Frage - den angemahnten Betrag natürlich.

Man könnte angesichts der Höhe aber darüber nachdenken, ob man um Ratenzahlung bittet ...

:wall:


----------



## KatzenHai (19 Oktober 2005)

:vlol:


----------



## Timster (19 Oktober 2005)

Meine paar Cent: Habe seit 1998 einen kostenlosen Account bei WEB.de und war die meiste Zeit von der Qulität sehr angetan. Da ich etwas mehr Speicherplatz und einige Zusatzfeatures brauchte, habe ich, auch bedingt durch meine positiven Erfahrungen, überlegt, in den "Club" einzutreten, aber da das Angebot nicht das beinhaltet hat, was ich wollte, lies ich es dann doch bleiben. Was mich dann wirklich genervt hat, war, dass ich einige Male fast "aus Versehen" in diesen Club eingetreten bin. Nach dem Einloggen wurde man da mehr oder weniger reinnavigiert. Klar, habs dann doch jedes Mal erkannt, einmal allerdings erst kurz vor dem Akzeptieren der AGB's.

Bin nun bei FastMail und soweit ganz zufrieden.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (21 Oktober 2005)

Fuer alle Betroffenen ein kleiner Programmhinweis
CT Magazin, Themen der Sendung vom 22.10.2005:
http://www.heise.de/ct/tv/archiv/20051022/#64990


> ...
> *Das Geburtstagsgeschenk*
> Eine Rechnung von web.de
> 
> Nicht jedes Geburtstagsgeschenk ist kostenlos, das musste Steffen L. schmerzhaft erfahren. Web.de schickte ihm eine Mail und versprach ein nettes Geschenk. Das nahm Steffan L. zum Anlass, seine Adresse bei Web.de zu aktualisieren. Dabei passierte es: Steffen hatte sich unbemerkt auf dem Weg zum kostenlosen Briefkasten von Web.de verirrt. Nach drei Monaten Ruhe fing der Ärger an. Eine Rechnung über 30 Euro flattert ihm ins Haus für die "Web.de" Clubmitgliedschaft. Steffen zweifelt an sich selbst, denn so einen Vertrag hatte er nie abgeschlossen, dachte er. Falsch gedacht!


weitere Sendetermine:
http://www.heise.de/ct/tv/archiv/


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2005)

*Web.de*

ich habe eben auch einen Brief mit dieser dubiosen Mahnung bekommen und ich werde natuerlich sofort schriftlich Widerspruch einlegen.

1. is das das einzig vernuenftige wenn man sich betrogen fuehlt und
2. das einzige was man im ersten moment machen kann.

alle weiteren Schritte ergeben sich dann aus dem Resultat. Ich werde mir auch die C't Sendung ansehen, nur leider habe ich sie heute verpasst. Also dann am Dienstag um 13:00 Uhr bei dem Sender MDR.

Ich finde es einfach nur unverschaemt da ich meinen Account auch schon laenger als 6 Jahre habe und ihn eigentlich nie genutzt hab. Ich habe nichmal ein Geschenk oder dergleichen angenommen was diese ploetzlichen Kosten rechtfertigt. Die Zahl, wie oft ich mich in den 6 Jahren bei Web.de eingeloggt habe ueberschreitet warscheinlich nicht einmal die 20.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2005)

Hallo
habe auch das "Geburtstagsgeschenk" bekommen(rund 40Euro).Unglaublich was da mal wieder für eine [...] im Gange ist.Ich muß mich schon mit Callando/Avanio herumschlagen und jetzt kommt noch so ein [...] daher.Ich hab die Schna... langsam gestrichen voll!!Meine ganze wertvolle Zeit geht für diesen Mist drauf.Offenbar sind nur noch [...] im Netz.Wann wird so ein Geschäftsgebaren endlich..endlich...mal abgemahnt.Schlafen die Verbraucherschützer eigentlich????Deren HP ist sowieso nur im Tiefschlaf.
Das ganze ist für mich [...] und aus der Seite mit dem "Geburtstagsgeschenk" kaum herauskam,geschweige den winzgen Button ganz unten erwischte.
Ich würde jetzt auch gerne wissen was ich machen soll,bin ratlos...
Den web.de Zugang habe ich heute nach der ct-Sendung das erste mal seit Monaten wieder benutzt und dann DAS.
Das kann doch nicht angehen das web.de mit dieser [...] durchkommt??!!
Was gibt es denn neues in diesem Fall?? (Links?)
Gruß Betty

_[Einige Ausdrücke und Wörter gelöscht. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2005)

Sorry Betty, ich kann Dir ein Rat geben: im Internet etwas mehr aufpassen. Denn dot können mittlerweile auch Verträge angeschlossen werden. Aber das schient Dir ja mindestens zwei mal entgangen zu sein...


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2005)

*...*

Hallo,
Ich muss bis jetzt ca. 47.50 Euro bezahlen, was ich natuerlich nie machen werde!!
Als ich den geschrieben habe, dass ich erst 14 bin (was wirklich stimmt) haben sie das geantwortet :

_Um Ihre Anfrage weiter bearbeiten zu koennen, benoetigen wir einen Nachweis 
ueber Ihr Alter in Form einer beidseitigen Kopie Ihres Personalausweises 
bzw. Ihres Kinderausweises sowie eine beidseitige Kopie des Personalausweises 
eines Ihrer Erziehungsberechtigten. 

Ebenso benoetigen wir eine kurze Schilderung des Anliegens durch Ihre 
Erziehungsberechtigten mit der Bitte um Stornierung der von Ihnen getaetigten 
Bestellung. 

Damit das Schreiben bearbeitet werden kann, muss die von Ihren Erziehungs-
berechtigten unterschriebene Erklaerung folgende Angaben enthalten: 

- Ihre FreeMail Adresse (Bsp. [email protected])
- Ihren Vor- und Nachnamen mit kompletter Anschrift

Vielen Dank._



Ganz ehrlich...die koennen lange warten!!


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2005)

Hallo
hatte den Monsterthreat bei Teltarif glatt übersehen...hier werden sie geholfen.Verbraucherschutz rät nicht zahlen!
web.de ist sicher nicht nur für mich absolut gestorben. [...] Der Ruf ist hinüber!
Gruß

_[Ein Satz gelöscht. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2005)

*Widerrufsrecht???*

Hallo alle zusammen...

bin auch bei web.de. Hatte gerade einen Sachbearbeiter an der Strippe und Ihn darauf aufmerksam gemacht das das Widerrufsrecht nicht ordnungsgemäss in dem Angebot zu lesen war. Jeder ebay verkäufer muss dieses Widerrufsrecht in seinem Angebot klar leserlich einstellen. Web.de ist das wohl egal und kassiert ordentlich ab. Habe die erste Mahnung heute bekommen, da waren dann sofort 10,50 Euro Mahnbebühren drauf. Das ist reine [...] als Geburtstagsgeschenk getarnt.

gruß markus

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

*web.de letzte außergerichtliche mahnung*

vor einige tagen schickte ich web.de ein fax und forderte den vertag an, den ich angeblich mit web. de geschlossen hatte. was keiner weiß die müßen uns beweisen, dass dieser vertrag zustande gekommen ist. mein brief hatte allerdings das format eines juristenbriefs. ich habe eine 14 tägige frist gesetzt und siehe da, die frist ist erst in 4 tagen um und schwupss.... 
auszug brief web.de......

_
... auch bei nochmaligem Prüfen der Vertragsunterlagen konnten wir keinen Anspruch auf einen verzicht unserer Forderungen feststellen. Wir ´sind dennoch ohne anerkennen einer rechtspflicht bereit, auf das geltendmachen unserer forederung zu verzichten und werden den offenen betrag ausbuchen.
die verlängerung des club-vertrags haben wir aus kulanz selbstverständlich storniert.
sie können die zahlungserinnerung zur rechnungnr. xxxx als hinfällig betrachten............._


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

*achtung*

ach als minderjähriger kann man in höh seines taschengeldes verträge schließen! 
nicht einfach den brief ignorieren! 
wehrt euch! schreibt einen gesalzenen brief und selbst wenn ihr nachricht bekommt, dass es die richtigkeit hat, nochmals nachhaken!

beruft euch auf einen rechtsanwalt, der mit internetsachen zutun hat oder ähnliches.

*[...]*

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

ich hab das selbe problem.
weiss jmd was man tun kann,ohne zu zahlen


----------



## Reducal (26 Oktober 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> weiss jmd was man tun kann,ohne zu zahlen


Ja, zuerst mal einen Überblick ab > HIER< verschaffen und bei Unklarheiten evtl. hier nochmal nachfragen.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

hat mir jetzt nicht unbedingt geholfen.
ich kann ncht warten,muss an meine e.mail adresse


----------



## Reducal (26 Oktober 2005)

...alles andere wäre eine verbotene Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall und das is hier nich!


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

*an "gast ohne namen"*

ließ dir doch mal die andern postings dazu durch- du mußt unbedingt einen brief mit einschreiben bzw. fax schreiben, allerdings wird dir dann auch evtl. dein postfach gelöscht 
ich habe aber mein postfach seit mindestens3jahren nicht genutzt- komisch ich bekam auch solch einen netten brief.
da du das postfach nutzt hättest du die bestätigung aber sehen müssen.
viele grüße


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

bestätigung?
ich hab nur mein geburtstags "geschenk" angenommen.


----------



## Reducal (26 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> bestätigung?
> ich hab nur mein geburtstags "geschenk" angenommen.


...und? Gab es evtl. was kleingedrucktes oder irgendwelche ausfüllbare Felder? Oder kam der Vertrag durch Hokuspokus zu Stande? :evil: 

Du magst nicht zahlen, also begründe ggü. dem Forderungssteller auch warum und lass´ ihn den Nachweis für einen gültigen Vertrag erbringen. So einfach ist das mir dem hiesigen Recht!
 :tröst:


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

ich musste gar nichts ausfüllen,nur einmal klicken,und schon wars geschehen


----------



## Reducal (26 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ich musste gar nichts ausfüllen,nur einmal klicken,und schon wars geschehen


Dann waren die Daten schon hinterlegt. Hast Du Dich als Freemailer mit Deinem echten Datensatz angemedet (Name, Anschrift)?
Wenn dann ein Mausklick für eine Clubmitgliedschaft ausreichend sein soll, dann würde ich mit "verklickt" argumentieren. Aber genau das ist anscheinend wohl wichtig - man sollte seine Position entsprechend dem Web.de rüber bringen. Wenn nicht, dann scheint wohl letztendlich auch nicht viel mehr zu passieren, als die unnötigen Strapazen einer sich selbst auflösenden Mahntorture.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

ich habe keine "echten" daten angegeben.
morgen werde ich denen mal nen fax schicken.ich hoffe es passiert was und ich komm wieder an mein postfach


----------



## Devilfrank (27 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> bestätigung?
> ich hab nur mein geburtstags "geschenk" angenommen.



Der Kostenhinweis und die Geschäftsbedingungen *müssen* akzeptiert werden (Haken setzen), sonst kann das "Geburtstaggeschenk" nicht aktiviert werden!

Die einzige Diskussion, die über dieses Angebot zu führen ist, ist die Seitengestaltung, so dass durchaus ein schneller Klick auch schnell verführt...


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2005)

*nachweis zum vertrag*

was ich nicht wußte, dass der nachweis von der Firma erbracht werden muß, dass der vertrag abgeschlossen wurde- mit einer 14 tägigen frist die ich denen eingeräumt habe war alles erledigt.
 :holy:


----------



## atze123 (28 Oktober 2005)

*Re: nachweis zum vertrag*



			
				maus133 schrieb:
			
		

> was ich nicht wußte, dass der nachweis von der Firma erbracht werden muß, dass der vertrag abgeschlossen wurde- mit einer 14 tägigen frist die ich denen eingeräumt habe war alles erledigt.
> :holy:



@maus133

kannst du mir den text von deinem fax mal per pn zuschicken ??? musst ihn ja nicht gleich hier im forum posten


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2005)

*hallo atze123*

leider bin ich nur gast hier und kann dir keine pn schicken :cry:


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Oktober 2005)

was ist so schwierig daran sich hier anzumelden? kostet nichts und tut nicht weh

cp


----------



## KatzenHai (29 Oktober 2005)

*Re: nachweis zum vertrag*



			
				maus133 schrieb:
			
		

> was ich nicht wußte, dass der nachweis von der Firma erbracht werden muß, dass der vertrag abgeschlossen wurde


Das gilt fast immer im Zivilrecht: Wer sich auf Tatsachen beruft, die den behaupteten Anspruch stützen, muss diese Tatsachen beweisen, wenn der Gegner etwas anderes behauptet.

Widerspricht man einer Tatsache des Klägers als Beklagter nicht, vermutet der Richter, dass die Tatsache stimmt. (So ist einmal die Autobahnabfahrt der A4 bei Düren zum "Kreisverkehr" geworden, weil der Unfallgegner dieser Darstellung nicht widersprochen hat - steht so im Urteil).

Widerspricht der Beklagte der anspruchstützenden Tatsachenbehauptung des Klägers (mit ein wenig Infos, warum das nicht so stimmen soll), muss der Kläger seine Behauptung beweisen.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2005)

guten tag,

auch ich habe vor ein paar tagen plötzlich zwei briefe mit mahnungen bekommen (zwei web.de accounts).

nun möchte ich den beiden mahnungen widersprechen, denn ich habe kein vertrag mit web.de abgeschlossen, werde den geforderten betrag auch nicht zahlen.

vieleicht könnte mir hier jemand helfen und sagen wie ich den brief schreiben soll, denn ich kenne mich damit nicht aus.

das wäre sehr nett. :help:


----------



## Reducal (30 Oktober 2005)

Sascha200 schrieb:
			
		

> ...vieleicht könnte mir hier jemand helfen und sagen wie ich den brief schreiben soll...



...versuch´s mal mit freischnautze! Betreffend zwei Accounts solltes Du alle Daten in den Brief rein schreiben, die Du hast, damit sich web.de seine Gedanken über die Situation machen kann.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2005)

*ok ich habe ein herz*

_Betr.: Web-Account nr.:xx

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

bezüglich der „letzten außergerichtlichen Mahnung“, hätte ich gerne eine Kopie des Vertrages, den ich zu dem Web-Club angeblich unterschrieben habe oder Beweise, dass es sich wirklich um einen mit mir abgeschossenen Vertrag handelt. Denn alle Internetbenutzungen, die kostenpflichtig sind, werden bei mir per Bankeinzug bezahlt. Somit müssten bei Ihnen auch bezgl. Der Bezahlung Daten hinterlegt sein, wenn ich Ihren Club nutzen hätte wollen! Auch bin ich schon jahrelenger zufriedener xxx-kunde.


Ich bin immer noch nicht überzeugt, dass ich eine derartige Mitgliedschaft unterschrieben oder zugestimmt habe. Auch gibt es immer mehr Möglichkeiten, sich Anschriften und persönliche Daten via Internet zu erschleichen. 

Bis die Beweise Ihrerseits erbracht wurden, verweigere ich jegliche Zahlung der von Ihnen geforderten Gebühren.
Bitte senden Sie mir bis zum xx.xx.2005 die Unterlagen zu, aus denen die erforderlichen Daten ersichtlich sind. 
Mit Rücksprache mit der Anwaltskanzlei für xy str.+hausnr.  in Karlsruhe, habe ich das Recht, dass Sie diese Nachweise erbringen. 
Falls ich bis zum xx.xx.2005 keine Nachricht von Ihnen erhalte, gehe  ich davon aus, dass sich die Angelegenheit erledigt hat und die außergerichtliche Mahnung ihre Wirkung verloren hat. _



*
mal schauen ob ihr damit was anfangen könnt
grüßle* 0


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2005)

*hm...*

das is ja ganz nett, aber schon in der 1. zeile hab ich meine Probleme.

In der Mahnung steht nicht einmal ne Info um welchen Account es sich handelt. (Nr. , Login-name oder aehnliches) ----NICHTS----

Ok ich hab nur einen... aber auch da hab ich ein Problem... ich wuerde gern, zum besseren Verstaendnis fuer Web.de den Namen des Freemail-Konto´s angeben nur weiss ich leider net mehr genau wie der war, anmelden is ja net mehr weil der Account gesperrt is.. (das liegt wohl daran das ich web.de nie benutzt habe in 6 jahren) <-- trotzdem bin ich auf einmal Club-Mitglied...

Da stell ich mir, als normaldenkender Mensch die Frage: Warum sollte ich 
*mehr* Leistung fordern, die mich dann auch noch Geld kostet, wenn ich den kostenlosen Dienst *nicht* einmal benutze???

Das waere doch absurd oder? Und genau das ist es...

Ich habe dein Post als Inspiration genutzt @maus133 und mir ein paar Ideen herausgezogen. Ich werde den Brief heute abschicken und mal sehen was passiert.... 

also bis die Tage


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2005)

*huhu john preston*

falls du via internet faxe verschicken kannst, reicht das. ich habe alle briefe per faxverschickt und mir dann die sendeberichte ausgedruckt und gespeichert.
auf deiner rechnung steht doch eine rechnung oder mahnungsnummer die mußt du angeben.
nach meinem brief bekam ich dann den brief von web.de, dass sie auf die forderung verzichten und mein web.de-account löschen.
grüßle
 0


----------



## Anonymous (7 November 2005)

www.123recht.net  Web.de: Willkommen im Club!


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2005)

Kann man nicht einfach sagen, man sei minderjährig und es sei
deswegen kein Vertrag zu stande gekommen?

Das Geburtsdatum kann ja gefakted sein.
Ich weiß nur nicht, wie das dann mit den Eltern aussieht.


----------



## Reducal (9 November 2005)

Nepumuck schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man nicht einfach sagen, man sei minderjährig und es sei
> deswegen kein Vertrag zu stande gekommen?
> 
> Das Geburtsdatum kann ja gefakted sein.


Lege doch eine Kopie des Kinderausweises vor. Sagen allein reicht der Web.de ohnehin i. d. R. nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (11 November 2005)

Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!
hab heute post von WEB.de bekommen 
ich soll angäblich 128,64€ zahlen
obwohl ich keine Club mitgliedschaft bestätigt habe!



was soll ich machen?????


----------



## SEP (11 November 2005)

Lesen.

Im richtigen Thread bist du schon ...


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2005)

Dies scheint hier wohl ein größeres Problem zu sein! [...] von WEB.DE mit dem angeblichen "Geschenk"!
Habe auch eine offene Forderung, zur Zeit 32,50€, werde selbstverständlich nicht zahlen!!!
[...], wurden sowieso gerade aufgekauft von UI. Zumindestens allen Bekannten zur Vorsicht raten!!!
Auch die Verbraucherberatung nimmt sich solcher Fälle gerne an!

_[Einige Passagen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## W.A.T.Z.I (13 November 2005)

aber die post kam schon vom Rechtsanwalt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


seh aber trotzdem nicht ein, die 128,64€ zu zahlen.

bitte gibt mir einen raat was ich machen könnte...


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2005)

vielleicht mehrere Accounts?

Ich bin genau mit 5 accounts angeblich im Club.
Aber erst für eine habe ich die Zahlungsemail bekommen.


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2005)

hab nur ein für meinen dad
ich versteh das voll nicht!!!!


----------



## W.A.T.Z.I (13 November 2005)

sorry
ich hab nur einen für meinen dad
und da die es gesperrt haben, bin ich zu gmx gwechselt


----------



## stieglitz (14 November 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir mal jemand sagen was da bezahlt werden muss?
> Die Zahlung erfolgte bereits vor ca. 2 Wochen und wurde dort auch korrekt verbucht wie man sieht. Das Konto ist aber immer noch gesperrt.
> Die monierte Rechnung kommt übrigens per mail auf web.de. Wenn man diesen Account selten einsieht, kommt es unweigerlich zu Mahnungen.
> 
> ...



Nachdem ich sofort, unter größten finanziellen Anstrengungen und mit Hilfe meiner Familie den geforderten Betrag auftreiben konnte und den Betrag in einer Summe überwiesen habe, ist mein Zugang wieder entsperrt.
Seit genau wann, weiss ich alledings nicht genau.
Hab dort weder angerufen noch geschrieben.


----------



## KatzenHai (14 November 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich sofort, unter größten finanziellen Anstrengungen und mit Hilfe meiner Familie den geforderten Betrag auftreiben konnte und den Betrag in einer Summe überwiesen habe, ist mein Zugang wieder entsperrt.


Na, Glückwunsch dann.

Auch, weil: Familien-Hilfe ist natürlich immer besser als Ratenzahlung, schön, wenn man als "böser säumiger Schuldner" dann doch Zahlungsmoral zeigt und den Betrag unter ausnutzender Hilfe nahestehender Personen kurzfristig beschafft und zahlt. Wenn doch alle Schuldner so agieren würden ... 
:rotfl:


----------



## stieglitz (14 November 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Na, Glückwunsch dann.
> 
> Auch, weil: Familien-Hilfe ist natürlich immer besser als Ratenzahlung, schön, wenn man als "böser säumiger Schuldner" dann doch Zahlungsmoral zeigt und den Betrag unter ausnutzender Hilfe nahestehender Personen kurzfristig beschafft und zahlt. Wenn doch alle Schuldner so agieren würden ...
> :rotfl:


Ich hatte nur ein Problem mit der Bank, die wollte zuerst den Betrag nicht ausführen. Verstehe wer will.


----------



## W.A.T.Z.I (14 November 2005)

ich hab auch ca. so lange gewartet tuvoksh
aber ich bekam jezz sogar post von deren rechtsanwalt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2005)

W.A.T.Z.I schrieb:
			
		

> post von deren rechtsanwalt!


Könntest Du das Schreiben einscannen und hier mal anonymisiert posten?


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2005)

Kann mir jemand sagen an welche mail adresse ich ein solches schreiben schicken kann? bin denen auch auf den leim gegangen, leider habe ich kein fax gerät und über [email protected] nehmen die solche mails nicht an.

danke


----------



## Reducal (17 November 2005)

Vertragsangelegenheiten sollten besser schriftlich, per Briefpost, geklärt werden. Du kannst entweder hier mal vorfühlen: 





> Bezahlung & Verträge
> Festnetz: 0180-5-24 55 464 *
> Fax: 0180-5-05 25 41 *
> Montag - Freitag 8 - 18 Uhr
> * 0,12 €/Min.


oder Dich gleich hier hin wenden:





> WEB.DE GmbH
> Amalienbadstraße 41
> 76227 Karlsruhe


----------



## BRody1919 (19 November 2005)

Betr.: WEB.DE [...]

Hallo!

Meine web.de Club Erfahrung!

Möchte Euch mitteilen, dass ich seit über 5 Jahren Nutzer einer Freemail Adresse bei Web. de war. Die letzten Jahre zu meinem Geburtstag erhielt ich ein Geburtstagsgeschenk, das ich dankend ablehnte. Dieses Jahr habe ich dieses Geschenk aus versehen geöffnet und konnte  so Club-Mitglied bei web. de werden. Erstmal 12 Wochen kostenlos und wenn ich mir es anders überlegen würde, sollte ich nach 8 Wochen bescheid geben. Das hatte ich nun ganz vergessen, da ich nur gelegentlich auf die Seite von web. de schaue.
Heute am 9.November 2005 erhalte ich eine „Außergerichtliche Mahnung“, mit einer Zahlungsaufforderung von 40,50 Euro. Sofern ich nicht zahlen würde erfolgt eine zwangsweise Beitreibung , die zu einer negativen Schufaauskunft führen könnte!
Als erstes habe ich mit der Firma web. de Kontakt aufgenommen. Tel. 0180-5-676655. Ein Herr teilte mir mit, dass wenn ich nicht zahlen würde besser sofort kündigen sollte. Dieser Aufforderung bin ich nachgegangen.
Eine Kündigung meinerseits erfolgte kurzfristig per Einschreiben.

Eine Beantwortung erhielt ich nach 10 Tagen:

Text: Vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht!
Der Vertrag wurde online über meine ...web. de Adresse abgeschlossen. Ein schriftlicher Vertrag ist bei online Verträgen nicht erforderlich, weshalb auch kein entsprechender Vertrag zugesendet werden kann.
Grundsätzlich gilt:
Kein Kunde erhält durch das versehentliche anklicken auf einen Button eine Rechnung.
Bitte beachten Sie, dass wir bei Nichtbegleichung die Betreibung der Gesamtforderung inkl. der zusätzlich anfallenden Gebühren über unsere Anwaltskanzlei durchführen lassen, wobei für Sie zusätzliche Kosten anfallen.
Bitte überweisen Sie....40,50 Euro auf folgendes Konto:
Dresdener Bank Karlruhe
Konto 585 953 904
BLZ 660 800 52
Vielen Dank
Wir wünschen Ihnen weiterhin erfolgreiches Arbeiten mit web. de Kundencenter. Das geht aber nicht, da ich ja gesperrt wurde.

Diesen Vorgang möchte ich Euch mitteilen.
In unseren Unternehmen wird es zukünftig keine web. de Adressen mehr geben, bestehende werden nicht mehr benutzt.

P.S. Die Verbraucher Zentrale Berlin teilte mir mit, mich an meine örtliche Verbraucher Zentrale zu wenden.  Vielleicht sollten wir eine Interessengemeinschaft bilden.
Jeden fall ist es schon mal gut auf diesem Wege betroffene zu finden.

Danke
Meine Frage:
Hat diese Praktik überhaupt eine rechtliche Grundlage?
Es wurde kein Vertrag geschlossen, weder sind AGB akzeptiert worden.

BRudy 1919 


_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (19 November 2005)

BRody1919 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde kein Vertrag geschlossen, weder sind AGB akzeptiert worden.


Das ist (glaube ich) nicht richtig. Zuvor hattest Du das hier geschrieben:





			
				BRody1919 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Jahr habe ich dieses Geschenk aus versehen geöffnet und konnte  so Club-Mitglied bei web. de werden. Erstmal 12 Wochen kostenlos und wenn ich mir es anders überlegen würde, sollte ich nach 8 Wochen bescheid geben. Das hatte ich nun ganz vergessen


Die Clubmitgliedschaft kommt nur durch aktives Zutun des Nutzers zu Stande, d. h. da wurde was bestätigt, was da mal zu bestätigen war.


----------



## Anonymous (19 November 2005)

*screibt einen brief, bei mir ging das auc so*

warum tut ihr euch denn so schwer?
schreibt einen brief, schaut mal auf der 14 seite dieses themas nach, da steht der text von dem brief den ich geschickt habe. 


web.de hat keinerlei handhabe, denn so ein "klick" kann nciht schriftlich festgehalten werden- oder wie soll der "klick" dokumentiert werden????

fordert den vertrag an und schwups hat es sich erledigt


----------



## W.A.T.Z.I (20 November 2005)

reducal! 
sorry aber ich hab keinen scanner!!!


----------



## W.A.T.Z.I (20 November 2005)

und das funktioniert mit dem Brief, der auf seite 13 ist??? @ MAUS133


----------



## Anonymous (20 November 2005)

*Fax-nummer*

Könnte mir bitte jemand sagen an welche Fax-nummer man den oder die Briefe schicken muß?
Danke


----------



## Reducal (20 November 2005)

...gucke mal 8 Postings weiter oben!


----------



## Anonymous (21 November 2005)

*Fax Nummer*

UPs!   

Danke.


----------



## Anonymous (21 November 2005)

*Web.de Mitgliedschaft*

Habe heute auch eine „Außergerichtliche Mahnung“ von Web.de erhalten in der ich 40,50€ bezahlen soll. Da steht auch das ich auf Rechnung und Mahnungen nicht reagiert hätte, überhaupt nichts habe ich von denen erhalten außer die „Außergerichtliche Mahnung“Ich hatte mir bei Web.de den kostenlosen Virenscanner heruntergeladen, habe mir auch die Seite ausgedruckt und mir heute nochmal angesehen. Da steht nichts  das mit dem Download eine kostenpflichtige Clubmitgliedschaft abgeschlossen wird. 
Gegenüber Endverbraucheren haben Internetanbieter bestimmte Formen einzuhalten. Der Anbieter muß auf das Fernabsatzgesetz mit dem  14 tägigen Rüchtrittsrecht aufmerksam machen und das auf der Seite wo auch der Bestätigungslink für eine Bestellung oder Vertragsabschluß ist. Nicht etwa irgenwo in AGB´s oder anderen Seiten die durch klick´s zu erreichen sind. 
Das wichtigste es muß der Preis für die Leistung genannt werden. 

Noch nicht mal der Preis wurde genannt und auf das Fernabsatzgesetz wurde ich auch nicht aufmerksam gemacht.

Wenn da gestanden hätte: Mit Bestätigung dieses Link werden Sie für den 
Betrag X€ Web.de Clubmitglied. Dann hätte ich das bestimmt nicht angeklickt.

Eins habe ich aus der Geschichte gelernt: Geschenkt wird einen nichts und vorallem nicht bei Web.de.


----------



## KatzenHai (21 November 2005)

*Re: Web.de Mitgliedschaft*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Eins habe ich aus der Geschichte gelernt: Geschenkt wird einen nichts und vorallem nicht bei Web.de.


Das stimmt so nun aber auch nicht. Ich habe seit Jahren dort den (kostenlosen) Freemail-Zugang - und keine Probleme. Der wird mir tatsächlich geschenkt.

P.S.: Ich habe übrigens auch trotz Geburtstagen etc. noch keine Mitgliedschaft "erhalten" - da stand immer "hier weiter zu freemail (Ihr Geschenk verfällt dann)" und das war's auch - irgendwie haben die mich vergessen ...


----------



## Anonymous (22 November 2005)

*hallo watzi*

ja, denn web.de muß dir den beweis erbringen, dass du angeklickt hast, bzw. sie muß dir den vertrag vorlegen, den du unterzeichnet hast- das kann sie nicht!
ich habe von web. de 8 tage nachmeinem schreiben einen brief erhalten, in dem web.de auf seine vorderungen verzichtet, allerdings ist das postfach dann weg!
ich habe das postfach seit 3 jahren nicht benutzt!
auc weiß ich von anderen foren, dass web.de sich auf verhandlungen einläßt und den betrag mindert. ääähm wenn ich eine begründete forderung habe, dann laße ich doch nciht mit mir handeln. 
die staatsanwaltschaft in karlsruhe hat eine schwämme von anzeigen und ich war nciht die einzige, denn ich habe mich mit dem diensthabenden polizisten für internet unterhalten.
auch hae ich ein telefonat gehabt mit einem rechtsanwalt aus karlsruhe der auf internetrechtsfragen spezialisiert ist und der hat mir die richtlinien erklärt.
du kanst dir gerne den brief kopieren, den ich eingestzt habe und deine daten einfügen. einfach faxen und ich garantiere dir, dass es sich in spätestens 14 tagen erledigt hat


----------



## KatzenHai (22 November 2005)

*Re: hallo watzi*



			
				maus133 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, denn web.de muß dir den beweis erbringen, dass du angeklickt hast, bzw. sie muß dir den vertrag vorlegen, den du unterzeichnet hast- das kann sie nicht!


"Vertrag vorlegen" und "unterzeichnet" ist natürlich nicht wörtlich zu verstehen - bei Internetgeschäften (vgl. ebay) gibt's so was nicht - aber die Erklärungen "per Mausklick" sind schon auch vertragswirksam.

Ansonsten stimmt's.

P.S.: Eine Kopie des "garantiert erfolgreichen" Schreibens hätte ich gerne per PN - rein aus beruflicher Neugierde, worauf die "Garantie" basiert ...


----------



## KatzenHai (22 November 2005)

Übrigens: Mein kostenloser Freemail-Account hat heute brav den Virus Sober.y aus einer Spam-Mail gefiltert (*kostenlos!*).


----------



## Anonymous (23 November 2005)

*web.de kann nichts gegen euere Leseschwäche unternehmen!*



			
				ewrecords schrieb:
			
		

> HaHa ich wurde mich nicht wunder wenn web.de sich selber hier Positive
> selber eintragen tut...
> 
> Nur erger und kunden unfreundlich....und jetzt die []
> ...



Die sich betrogen-fühlenden tun mir echt leid! 
Auf der web.de Seite wird aber immer deutlich hingewiesen, daß es sich um eine kostenlose Test-Club-Mitgliedschaft handelt. Was glaubt ihr, was nach dem einen Monat passiert? 

Außerdem wird klar und deutlich gefordert, daß man sich die AGBs durchliest (man muß dies zumindest bestätigen)! Wenn ihr aber zu faul dazu seid, dann seit ihr in meinen Augen daran selbst schuld. 
Die Bedienungen sind ebenfalls (zwar in etwas kleinerer Schrift aber)sichtbar aufgeführt: 

WEB.DE Club-Gratis-Testmonat:
Die Laufzeit beträgt 30 Tage. Möchten Sie danach Club-Mitglied bleiben, brauchen Sie nichts zu tun. Ihre Mitgliedschaft wird um 6 Monate (5 Euro/Monat) verlängert. Sie können die Testmitgliedschaft bis zum 25. Tag per Telefon 0180-5-67 66 99, 0,12 Euro/Min., Mo.-Fr. 08:00 - 21:00 Uhr / Sa.-So. 10:00 - 18:00 Uhr beenden. 

Wenn ihr danach noch immer nicht verstanden habt, daß ihr ein Test-Abo eingeht, dann tut ihr mir echt leid. 
Ich habe mit web.de nichts zu tun aber euer geheule geht mir langsam echt auf die [edit] 

_Fäkalsprache editiert 
(ein Beispiel  zufriedener  Kunden...) 
modaction _


----------



## KatzenHai (23 November 2005)

zufriedener Kunde schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mit web.de nichts zu tun aber euer geheule geht mir langsam echt auf die [edit].


Das ist so weit ok und natürlich dein gutes Recht.

Vorschlag: Meide diesen Thread "Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?" doch zukünftig einfach ... 

Ist ganz einfach.


----------



## maus133 (24 November 2005)

*huhu katzenhai*

ich hoffe das geht jetzt auch so- das war mein antwortschreiben von web.de

oh hallo lieber MODI- danke fürs löschen der 2 Namen- die hatte ich vergessen- Sorry  :bussi:


----------



## maus133 (24 November 2005)

*lieber "zufriedener Kunde"*

schön und gut was du da erzählst, aber wenn man seit jahren das postfach nicht nutzt, kommts einem komisch vor, wenn einem eine mahnung ins haus flattert.


----------



## W.A.T.Z.I (28 November 2005)

hi maus133

ich hab den brief von seite 13 ein bisschen geändert und an den rechtsanwalt und an web.de per EINSCHREIBEN geschickt!

hab denen 1woche zeit gegeben um mir den beweis (vetrag) zu zeigen, vorzulegen. der letzte tag war heute und ich habe immer noch nix bekommen!?
hoffe das bleibt auch so!!!
was meinst du???


----------



## maus133 (30 November 2005)

*huhu watzi*

eine woche ist etwas kurz, normalerweise sind da eher 14 tage angebracht.
schau doch mal auf der seite bei der deutschen post ag ob dein brief pünktlich angekommen ist. suche nach der "sendungsverfolgung".
grüßle


----------



## KatzenHai (1 Dezember 2005)

Eines darf jedoch trotz allem festgehalten werden:

Ich weiß nicht, wie viele hier sich nur vertragsreuig in der alkuellen Welle aus einer durch Nachlässigkeit "ungewollt" eingegangenen Mitgliedschaft (bzw. deren Kosten) schleichen wollen -

... aber soweit ersichtlich ist bislang niemand verklagt worden.

Hieraus mag man mal seine Schlüsse ziehen ...


----------



## Anonymous (5 Dezember 2005)

ich habe ebenfalls ein fax geschickt, habe dein schreiben , maus118 als vorlage genommen und etwas geändert. heute hab ich das per email bekommen:



> Sehr geehrter Herr ****,
> 
> vielen Dank fuer Ihre Nachricht.
> 
> ...



was soll ich jetzt machen?


----------



## Heiko (6 Dezember 2005)

Ich darf alle, die etwas zu diesem Thema beizutragen haben, bitten, mir eine kurze Mail an [email protected] zu schicken.
Näheres folgt dann per Mail.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Dezember 2005)

Hi
ich habe heute eine Mail bekommen in der ich aufgefordert werde die besagten 30 Euro zu zahlen. Diesem würde ich auch nachkommen und dann die Clubmitgliedschaft kündigen. Mein Problem ist folgendes:
Ich habe als ich mich vor jahren bei we.de angemeldet habe falsche Daten angegeben.
Was soll ich eurer Meinung nun tun? Soll ich meine richtigen Daten bei web.de angeben, bezahlen und dann kündigen? Bitte helft mir.

danke


----------



## Reducal (7 Dezember 2005)

...Du hast Dich vor Jahren mit falschen Daten angemeldet (wahrscheinl. zum Freeweb). Irgendwann mal meldest Du Dich (womöglich aus Versehen) zur Clubmitgliedschaft mit den immer noch falschen Daten an und nun kommt eine Rechnung. Diese wiederum lediglich über den ehemaligen Freeweb-Account. Wie bittschön soll Web.de feststellen, wem es diese Nachricht geschickt hatte? Wem ggü. soll Web.de eine Forderung geltend machen, wenn da nur falsche Daten vorhanden sind? Wenn so ein Account also nimmer benutzt wird, gehen weitere Versuche an den Beitrag zu gelangen wohl ins Leere.

Hilf´ Dir selbst!


----------



## rolf76 (8 Dezember 2005)

Die können doch aber über die IP nachvollziehen, von wo aus der Account genutzt wurde, wenn der Account von zu Hause aus genutzt wurde, lässt sich der Nutzer trotz der falschen Daten doch ermitteln, oder?


----------



## Reducal (8 Dezember 2005)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Die können doch aber über die IP nachvollziehen...


Wer, Web.de? Wohl kaum, dazu müsste der Nutzer auch Web.de als ISP nutzen, was wohl in den seltensten Fällen vorliegen dürfte. Die meisten Web.de-Nutzer kommen von T-Online, Freenet, 1&1 oder sonste woher und die IP der Anmeldung, die mit Sicherheit bei Web.de gespeichert ist, führt allenfalls zu so einem anderen ISP und dort ist Ende der Ermittlungen für Web.de, da die zivile Ansprüche eines Mitbewerbers wegen des Datenschutzes nicht bedienen dürfen.


----------



## rolf76 (8 Dezember 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> rolf76 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann müsste Web.de sich darauf berufen, dass zum Zwecke des Betrugs falsche Daten beim Abschluss des behaupteten Vertragsverhältnisses eingegeben worden seien, um die Web.de-Clubleistungen zu erschleichen. 

Web.de erstattet Anzeige bei der StA, die StA erhält über die IP die Teilnehmerdaten und Web.de nimmt als Verletzter gemäß § 406e StPO Akteneinsicht.


----------



## rolf76 (8 Dezember 2005)

Wie so etwas läuft, siehe z.B. hier:


> "Trotz dieser Bedenken hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Karlsruhe in allen Fällen Ermittlungen aufgenommen. Logistep fordert jeweils mit einer automatisch generierten E-Mail den Provider des Verdächtigen auf, die Verbindungsdaten auch im Falle eines Flatrate-Zugangs vorläufig zu sichern. Die Strafermittler fragen dann nach Eingang der Anzeige die Kundendaten zu den IP-Adressen ab.
> ...
> Unterdessen kündigte die von Logistep beauftragte Kanzlei an, Akteneinsicht bei den Ermittlungsbehörden zu beantragen, nachdem die Tauschbörsen-Nutzer ermittelt wurden. Der nächste Schritt der Auftraggeber wird folglich sein, den Strafanzeigen zivilrechtliche Ansprüche, beispielsweise kostenpflichtige Abmahnungen oder Schadensersatzforderungen, folgen zu lassen."


Von den Strafanzeigen erwartet sich die Softwarefirma dabei möglicherweise gar keine Erfolgschancen, erreicht wird über die Anzeige aber, dass die StA die Teilnehmerdaten ermittelt. Die Softwarefirma nimmt Akteneinsicht und kann zivilrechtlich loslegen.


----------



## Reducal (8 Dezember 2005)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> ...nimmt Akteneinsicht und kann zivilrechtlich loslegen.


...ist aber nicht erfolgversprechend, da die AnmeldeIP zum Dienst in den meisten Fällen älter als 90 Tage und somit unbrauchbar ist bzw. die Bestandsdaten zur IP von vornherein von den meisten ISP nicht mitgeloggt werden, da sie bei ihm nicht abrechungsrelevant sind.

Dbzgl. habe ich eben mal bei Web.de nachgefragt. Demnach erstattet Web.de nur in "Eskalationsfällen" eine Anzeige. In den Fällen, in denen Web.de bereits feststellt, dass keine oder nur eine geringfügige Nutzung der Dienste vorliegt, wird ausgebucht und gut is. Web.de prüft jeden Einzelfall - wenn sich z. B. jemand mit falschen Daten angemeldet hat und dann die (versehentlich abgeschlossene) Clubmitgliedschaft, nach der Rechnung per E-Mail nicht bezahlt bekommt i. d. R. nur noch ein paar weitere Mahnläufe und beendet dann das Spiel. Hat sich der Nutzer jedoch mit echten Daten angemeldet und nutzt vor allem den E-Mail-Dienst rege, dann spannt Web.de seine Rechtsabteilung ein und besteht auf die Forderung - wie weit sie damit kommen, muss wohl in jedem Einzelfall erneut zu prüfen sein.


----------



## rolf76 (8 Dezember 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist aber nicht erfolgversprechend, da die AnmeldeIP zum Dienst in den meisten Fällen älter als 90 Tage und somit unbrauchbar ist bzw. die Bestandsdaten zur IP von vornherein von den meisten ISP nicht mitgeloggt werden, da sie bei ihm nicht abrechungsrelevant sind.


Meinst du mit AnmeldeIP die ursprüngliche Anmeldung mit Eingabe der falschen Nutzerdaten oder die jeweilige Anmeldung (Login) beim Dienstanbieter? 
Was heißt "die Bestandsdaten zur IP von vornherein von den meisten ISP nicht mitgeloggt werden"? Soll das heißen, dass der Dienstanbieter keine Aufzeichnungen führt, mit welcher IP sich jemand zum Dienst anmeldet oder dass der Provider nicht nachvollziehen kann, wer hinter der vergebenen IP steht?


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Dezember 2005)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> oder dass der Provider nicht nachvollziehen kann, wer hinter der vergebenen IP steht?


Der Provider kann schon nachvollziehen, wem eine IP zugeordnet ist, er darf diese Information aber nur 
Strafverfolgungsbehörden herausgeben. 

cp


----------



## rolf76 (8 Dezember 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> rolf76 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damit würde sich der Kreis dann wieder schließen zum Ausgangspunkt?


----------



## Reducal (8 Dezember 2005)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du mit AnmeldeIP die ursprüngliche Anmeldung mit Eingabe der falschen Nutzerdaten oder die jeweilige Anmeldung (Login) beim Dienstanbieter?


Alles aus dem Hause Web.de. Entweder die Anmeldung zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt generell, einschließlich der Clubmitgliedschaft oder die Anmeldung zur Clubmitgliedschaft im Nachhinein (z. B. als bereits erwähntes Geburtstagsgeschenk anfangs gratis).



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Was heißt "die Bestandsdaten zur IP von vornherein von den meisten ISP nicht mitgeloggt werden"?


Das hat jetzt nichts mit Web.de zu tun. Der Internetnutzer verwenden einen ISP (Internet Services Provider) und kommt auf ein Angebot von Web.de bzw. nutzt deren Freemail-Dienst. Bei der Anmeldung zu diesem "Zusatzdienst" loggt Web.de die IP des Nutzers mit, die jedoch nur zu dessen ISP führt, von dem Web.de keine Auskunft über die Bestandsdaten erhält.

An dieser Stelle sei noch schnell erwähnt, dass unterschieden werden muss zwischen *Bestands*- und *Verbindungs*daten. Die Verbindungsdaten (IP und Zeitstempel) hat Web.de bereits, sie benötigen dazu aber noch die Bestandsdaten des Nutzers, also dessen Anmeldedaten zum Dienst beim ISP (z. B. T-Online) bzw. den physikalischen Einwahlpunkt - dort wo der Rechner an einer Buchse hängt.


----------



## rolf76 (8 Dezember 2005)

Also, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, müsste Web.de, wenn sie einen "Kunden", der sich mit falschen Daten als Kunde angemeldet hat, zivilrechtlich belangen möchte, so vorgehen:

1. Nachschauen, wann sich der "Kunde" das letzte Mal eingeloggt hat.
2. Wenn das länger als 90 Tage her ist, abwarten bis er sich mal wieder einloggt.
3. Bei einer weniger als 90 Tage alten IP sofort den ISP auffordern, die Daten zu sichern, weil Anzeige erstattet wird
4. Anzeige wegen Betrugs erstatten, Staatsanwaltschaft lässt sich daraufhin vom ISP die Bestandsdaten geben
5. Akteneinsicht nehmen
6. Zivilrechtlich loslegen


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Dezember 2005)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Anzeige wegen Betrugs erstatten, Staatsanwaltschaft lässt sich daraufhin vom ISP die Bestandsdaten geben
> 5. Akteneinsicht nehmen


soweit ich das verstehe, besteht zwischen Punkt 4 und 5 kein Automatismus. 
 Die STA muß schon selber begründeten Tatverdacht annehmen, bevor es zu Punkt 5 geht.  

cp


----------



## Reducal (8 Dezember 2005)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Bei einer weniger als 90 Tage alten IP sofort den ISP auffordern, die Daten zu sichern, weil Anzeige erstattet wird.


Auf die Vorabsicherung hat weder Web.de noch eine Strafverfolgungsbehörde einen Rechtsanspruch. Die meisten ISP machen das deshalb auch nicht. Wenn eine Datenspeicherung erfolgt und Auskunft erteilt werden kann, muss ein richterlicher Beschluss (oder bei einigen wenigen auch ein StA-Auskunftsersuchen) aus einem Strafverfahren her. Das alles dalli dalli!

@CP, NetCologne ist übrigens eine der wenigen ISP, die auf "Zuruf" vor ab Daten sichern, über die sonst in Köln üblichen 80 Tage hinaus, wollen dann aber auch immer einen Beschluss.
____________________________________________
Der geneigten Leserschaft ggü. sei aber nochmal betont,* dass Web.de offensichtlich eher keine Strafanzeige erstattet*, sondern anscheinend in den meisten Fällen von der Strafverfolgung und eben auch von der Forderung nach einigen Versuchen doch noch an den Umsatz zu gelangen, absieht.


----------



## rolf76 (8 Dezember 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> rolf76 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[Zumindest in anderem Zusammenhang (P2P) hat die StA auch schon trotz Bedenken jedenfalls mal die Namen ermittelt.]

Ich bin der Meinung, dass die StA regelmäßig zumindest den Namen des Angezeigten ermitteln wird. Wenn nämlich die StA keinen Tatverdacht sieht, kann der Verletzte immer noch im Wege des Klageerzwingungsverfahrens den Einstellungsbescheid anfechten (erst Beschwerde beim Vorgesetzten und dagegen ggf. Antrag auf gerichtliche Entscheidung). Wenn dann die StA sich nicht gleich am Anfang die Daten hat geben lassen (was sie wohl auch nur zeitlich begrenzt kann), dann wäre trotz erfolgreicher Anfechtung des Einstellungsbescheids keine Strafverfolgung mehr möglich. 

Um solchen Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen, wird die StA wohl regelmäßig wenigstens die Teilnehmerdaten einholen, mal abgesehen von völlig abwegigen und von vornherein erfolglosen Anzeigen.

Im Fall einer möglichen Anmeldung mit falschen Personalien zu kostenpflichtigen Inhalten ist der Vorwurf des Betrugs aber nicht abwegig.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Dezember 2005)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> [Zumindest in anderem Zusammenhang (P2P) hat die StA auch schon trotz Bedenken jedenfalls mal die Namen ermittelt.].


Hier handelt es sich  um strafrechtliche Vorwürfe, die wohl etwas andere Dimensionen darstellen.
Ob die STA in jedem Fall  einer angeblichen Erschleichung einer web.de Mitgliedsschaft 
den großen Knüppel rausholen, wage ich schlicht zu bezweifeln. Schlicht: STA haben auch noch was anderes zu tun....

cp


----------



## rolf76 (8 Dezember 2005)

Glaube ich auch nicht, es ist ja auch gar nicht davon auszugehen, dass Web.de in einem solchen Fall sich so viel Arbeit wegen ein paar EUR Mitgliedsbeitrag macht. Es ging ja auch nur um die theoretische Möglichkeit (hierzu auch das LG Stuttgart in einer Entscheidung vom 4.1.2005: StA kann personenbezogene Daten auch ohne richterliche Anordnung vom ISP verlangen; interessant auch ein Artikel bei Heise:Gericht untersagt Speicherung von dynamisch zugewiesenen IP-Adressen mit viel Hintergrundwissen). 

*Dass Web.de das nicht vorhat, hat Reducal ja schon betont.*


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe ebenfalls ein fax geschickt, habe dein schreiben , maus118 als vorlage genommen und etwas geändert. heute hab ich das per email bekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry falls ich mein beitrag nochmal pushe, aber weis nich wie ich mich jetzt verhalten soll? könnt ihr mir tips geben?


----------



## SEP (8 Dezember 2005)

Auf diese konkrete Einzelfallfrage zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden.
Es wird anheim gestellt, rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
Im richtigen Thread bist du schon - lies doch einfach mal von vorne her bis hierhin.
Auf die (Nutzungsbedingungen NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2005)

ok kein problem... 
kann sich evtl jemand bei mir per icq melden?  174910384


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2005)

ich hab jetzt ComputerBild geschrieben, wie groß ist da die Chance dass sie mir antworten?

Hat schon jemand denen geschrieben?


----------



## Reducal (9 Dezember 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon jemand denen geschrieben?


Warum sollte man das tun?


----------



## Anonymous (10 Dezember 2005)

Und nun haben sie auch mich erwischt diese WEB.DE [...]
Ich benutze garnicht mehr mein Email Account da er voll mit SPAN ist 
nun plötzlich log ich mich gestern abend an und was ist!!!!

ICH BIN CLUBMITGLIED UND IN VERZUG
GRRRRRRRR ICH KÖNNT DIESE [...] 

Ich werde nicht zahlen und ich will vorgehen was soll ich machen  :evil: 

Dazu muss ich sagen ich habe schon mehr als ein halbes jahr keine EMAIL mehr über [...] bekommen oder verschickt! hatte nur SPaM in der Mail ist ja auch schon 4 Jahre alt :lol: 

schreibt mich an [...] gehe aufjedenfall mit gegen diese [...] VOR 

_[Einige Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## UlliZ (12 Dezember 2005)

*web.de: "kostenlose" Probemitgliedschaft*

Bin auch web.de-Mitglied und habe diesen Service eher selten genutzt, hatte also noch keine "Gelegenheit" in eine "kostenlose" Probemitgliedschaft hineinzustolpern (die dann später richtig Geld kostet).

Wer "versehentlich" dort reinstolperte, sollte darauf achten, daß nur der *gerichtliche Mahnbescheid* eure verstärkten Aktivitäten erfordert. Auch "Schreiben von einem Anwalt aus Stuttgart" mit fetten "Gebühren" ("die *Sie *durch Ihren Zahlungsverzug verursacht - und daher auch zu tragen haben") sind Drohkulisse, die euch zum "Einlenken" bringen sollen.

Wenn (wider mein Erwarten - bei Beträgen um die 30 EUR) wirklich der Mahnbescheid (per Postzustellungsurkunde) in's Haus flattert, nun, dann ab zu einer Verbraucherzentrale, wo ihr euch zu eurem Vorgehen dann individuell beraten lassen solltet oder zu einem Anwalt ("Erstberatung", kostet so 10 oder 20 EUR, vorher mit dem Herrn Anwalt diesen Preis vereinbaren).

Web.de wird aber, meine Meinung, diesen Weg bewußt *NICHT *gehen, denn dann kommt die Geschichte vor Gericht zur Wertung, und *Fernabsatzgesetz*, Kenntnisnahmemöglichkeit von eurem *Widerspruchsrecht*, die Qualität des Verweises auf die *automatische Verlängerung* und deren *Gebührenpflichtigkeit *usw. spielt dann eine Rolle - und ein ablehnendes Urteil (könnte ja so kommen) wäre für web.de geradezu verheerend :cry: 

Motto: *rankommen lassen*, und *den Ball flach halten *(genau wie bei der von mir momentan beobachteten avanio/callando-Clubbeitrags-Masche, die allmonatlich wieder durch die Telekomrechnungen geistert)  :roll: 

Am "Markt" scheint sich die Quote von rund 5 Euro pro Monat für solche Clubbeiträge "herausgebildet" zu haben, ein Betrag, der hoch genug ist damit's sich lohnt und niedrig genug ist, damit ihn auch (fast) alle (brav) zahlen :evil: 

Ulli
(den interessieren würde, wieviel Prozent von den 5 EUR/Monat wieder draufgehen für die ganzen Mahnschreiben und die Beschäftigung der Callcenter und der Anwälte mit diesem Thema)


----------



## MonaiM (12 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Ungewollte und Ungenutzte Web.de Email*

Das hab ich für euch vorbereitet

Monaim-Musterschreiben (Word-rtf)

 :bussi:


besucht mich mal auf *[...]*

wenn ihr mal ne unterschriften sammlung macht gegen diesen Club dann meldet euch bei mir 

*[Erstes Posting auf Wunsch gelöscht. Dieses Posting (Internetadresse) wegen rechtlicher Bedenken des dortigen Inhalts editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## SEP (12 Dezember 2005)

Es ist noch darauf hinzuweisen, dass das "Musterschreiben" nicht vom Forum und/oder den Verantwortlichen angeraten oder vorgeschlagen wird, sondern die Meinung des Users Monaim darstellt. Ob/wie dieses rechtlich im Einzelfall "funktioniert", ist weder geprüft noch "zertifiziert" worden.

_modaction.sep_


----------



## KatzenHai (12 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Ungewollte und Ungenutzte Web.de Email*



			
				MonaiM schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ihr mal ne unterschriften sammlung macht gegen diesen Club dann meldet euch bei mir


Ähm :gruebel:
Wozu soll die denn gut sein?


----------



## maus133 (14 Dezember 2005)

*es interessiert die öffentlichkeit*

nicht, denn ich habe auch an ARD ZDF, SAT1,RTL und PRO7 geschrieben, aber keine der sendungen angefangen von sternTV  bis ratgeber recht wollten sich diesem thema annehmen.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2005)

*und noch ein Opfer*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich weiss gar nicht mehr, wann ich meinen Web.de FreeMail account angelgt habe, jedenfalls war ich immer sehr zufrieden. Um das beruehmte Geburtstagsgeschenk hab ich mich bisher auch immer heil herumgeklickt. Deshalb habe ich meinem Bruder natuerlich auch web.de empfohlen - sind ja auch Testsieger – und hab mit ihm zusammen einen account fuer Ihn eingerichtet.
Um das Clubangebot, dass man natuerlich gleich bekommt, haben wir uns auch herumgeklick.

Eine Woche spaeter erhaelt er eine Mahnung ueber 37 Euronen! Auf Nachfrage wird behauptet er haette sich bereits vor 3 Jahren unter einem anderen e-mail account bei Ihnen angemeldet und waere vor 5 Monaten ueber diesen account dem club beigetreten.
Angeblich haetten sie ihn schon mehrfach angemahnt.

Mein Bruder hat aber diesen account nicht eingerichtet, kennt somit das passwort nicht dazu und ist naturelich da auch nicht dem club beigetreten. 
Seltsam finde ich auch, dass sie ihn angeblich mehrfach angemahnt haetten, er aber bisher nie post von web.de erhalten hat und jetzt, wo er zum ersten mal einen account bei ihnen erstellt, flattert die Mahnung ins Haus. Ich frage mich echt, wie die zu der Annahme kommen, dass er der Inhaber dieses accounts sein soll. 

Suchen die da wahllos irgendwelche Neuankoemmlinge aus und schieben denen die unbezahlten Rechnungen zu?  :-? 

Bisher haben wir nur E-Mails an web.de geschrieben und ich dachte, dass sich der Irrtum demnaechst aufklaeren wird und die sich bei Ihm entschuldigen aber wenn ich das hier so lese, dann befuerchte ich, dass wir noch ein ganzes Stueck Arbeit, Zeit und Aerger vor uns haben.

Ausser der Wut, dass ich ihm das empfohlen habe plagt mich nun auch die Angst, dass ich selber auch noch ein Opfer dieses unsicheren Ladens werde.   
Meint Ihr, es wuerde etwas bringen, denen per Einschreiben mitzuteilen, dass man nie aber auch niemals eine kostenpflichtige Leistung von web.de in Anspruch nehmen moechte? Sozusagen als Vorsorge fuer evtl. Fehlklicks oder Fehlern von Web.de.

Gruss Alice


----------



## rolf76 (14 Dezember 2005)

*Re: und noch ein Opfer*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Meint Ihr, es wuerde etwas bringen, denen per Einschreiben mitzuteilen, dass man nie aber auch niemals eine kostenpflichtige Leistung von web.de in Anspruch nehmen moechte? Sozusagen als Vorsorge fuer evtl. Fehlklicks oder Fehlern von Web.de.


Halte ich für wirkungslos.


----------



## UlliZ (15 Dezember 2005)

*web.de-Club*

Wir werden wohl damit leben müssen, daß die - ich will sie mal "Club-Masche" nennen - seit Jahrzehnten (oder Jahrhunderten?) bestens funktioniert, das fängt an bei sich automatische verlängernden Zeitungsabos, geht über Vereins- und Clubmitgliedschaften und endet jetzt wohl ganz bestimmt nicht bei Handys und im Internet.

*Das Strickmuster: *es gibt für eine bestimmte Zeit etwas gratis, umsonst oder seeeeehr billig, und danach kommt dann die regelmäßig wiederkehrende Zahlungspflicht.

Das Internet startete ja mit "WWW" und "all for free" - das ging solange gut solange es im Aufbau war (außer Sex, das war immer schon kostenpflichtig). Jetzt, als etabliertes Medium, wollen die "Investoren" endlich "ROI", also Return of Investment sehen.

Somit wurde zuerst e-bay, danach die Partnerbörsen und mittlerweile fast jeder Bereich - über eine Art "Basisleistung" hinaus - *gebührenpflichtig*.

Soweit so schlecht. Ungemütlich wird es jetzt aber, wenn man versucht (bei web.de, avanio, callando usw.) "Clubmitgliedschaften" gegen Entgelt möglichst unbemerkt oder "hintenrum" in's Volk zu streuen.

*Meine Meinung:* eine Clubmitgliedschaft per einfachem Click kann es nicht geben. Denn der Gesetzgeber sieht vor, daß es da ein Widerrufsrecht gibt, auf das man separat aufmerksam gemacht werden muß. Fehlt das, so kann man (auch) noch widerrufen wenn man von diesem Recht anderweitig erfährt. Also 2 Clicks bedarf es da somit mindestens, m.E. nach sogar einer Art Unterschrift (ist dies elektronisch möglich?) als Bestätigung der Kenntnisnahme.

Bereits erbrachte Leistungen sind zu erstatten. Und zwar zu einem angemessenen Preis und nicht zu "Mondpreisen".

Mit anderen Worten wer Clubmitgliedschaftsleistungen in Anspruch nahm, muß sich diese bei einem Widerruf gegenrechnen lassen. Und dann wird's schnell kompliziert.

Deshalb schicken "kluge" Anbieter euch eine Auftragsbestätigung per Post, in der dann auf das Widerrufsrecht explizit hingewiesen wird. So habt ihr Kenntnis davon und könnt dem Anbieter das später nur noch schwierig vor Gericht entgegenhalten (nach dem Motto "Post kam nicht an..."). Web.de hält diese Art der Bestätigung wohl nicht für nötig... Komisch, bei der Anmeldung *bekommt* man Post von ihnen.

Und überhaupt, ganz wichtig: *erst zahlen, wenn man wirklich sicher ist, daß die Forderung berechtigt war.* Denn: sobald das Geld weg ist wird es ganz schwierig, es wieder zurückzubekommen (dann müßtet nämlich *ihr* klagen und nicht "die").


----------



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2006)

am 31.ten wurde lange nach ablauf ihrer gesetzten frist (wie unseriös..) mein 2.ter account auch gesperrt, heute bekam ich exact das selbe schreiben was ich auch zu meinem ersten account bekommen hab von wegen blabla, bis jetzt nix gezahlt, letzte außergerichtliche mahnung, zwangsweise eintreibung des geldes bei nichtzahlung etc...

weiter ignorieren oder jetzt endlich mal die ganze wut in form von ner email rauslassen und ihnen mit anwalt drohen?


----------



## Reducal (6 Januar 2006)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...lange nach ablauf ihrer gesetzten frist (wie unseriös..)


...sei doch froh drum, dass Du den Account länger nutzen konntest, als es Dir Web.de zugestanden hatte. Wahrscheinlich war diese kulante Haltung so was wie eine aller,aller,allerletzte Möglichkeit, Dich doch noch zur Zahlung des ausstehenden Betrages zu bewegen.


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...die ganze wut in form von ner email rauslassen ...


Unterlasse aber in Deiner Mail Beleidigungen von Personen, da mit sowas der Schuss nach hinten losgehen könnte.


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...ihnen mit anwalt drohen?


Hast Du einen? Dann frage den doch erstmal, ob er einen Erfolg sieht und vor allem ob er das Mandat überhaupt übernehmen will (verdienen lässt sich an sowas nix, es sei denn auf Honorarbasis). Und das mit der Drohung ist wie Schall und Rauch, nämlich bestandslos.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Januar 2006)

hm ok,

wie würdest DU jetzt reagieren? (anmerkung: werde auf k. fall zahlen)


----------



## Reducal (6 Januar 2006)

Das behalte ich für mich, wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass mir sowas erst gar nicht passiert wäre.  :saint: 

PS: ...ja, ich bin etwas arrogant!


----------



## UlliZ (6 Januar 2006)

*wie reagieren?*

ich bin zwar nicht der Angesprochene aber die Reaktion meinerseits wäre *eindeutig*. Ich würde ein* neues free-account *bei der (zahlreichen) Konkurrenz eröffnen, dort meine e-mailadresse einrichten, und von dort aus eine Sammelmail an alle meine e-mailpartner absenden, in dem meine neue Adresse drinsteht und die Bitte, mails der vergangenen 4 Wochen einfach noch mal an die neue Adresse zu forwarden. Und der Grund dieses Adresswechsels, selbstverständlich  .

So bist Du unabhängig von web.de und kannst der Auseinandersetzung mit denen sehr gelassen entgegensehen  

Riesenvorteil ausserdem: die Spammerei setzt erst mal kurz aus, weil Deine neue Adresse denen - zunächst - noch unbekannt ist.

Blöde nur, wenn Du (was man nie machen sollte) bei web.de *auf deren Server auch Deine e-mailadressen usw. verwahrst *und keine *Sicherheitskopie offline *davon hast. So was macht man klugerweise eh  immer *nur offline auf dem Heimatrechner*, aus verschiedenen naheliegenden Gründen (u.a. Datenschutz und Nötigungspotenzial seitens des Anbieters - wie Du es gerade erlebst)!


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Januar 2006)

*Re: wie reagieren?*



			
				UlliZ schrieb:
			
		

> Riesenvorteil ausserdem: die Spammerei setzt erst mal kurz aus, weil Deine neue Adresse denen - zunächst - noch unbekannt ist.


Teilwiderspruch: Die Web-DE-Accounts haben einen vorzüglichen Spamfilter - er arbeitet stabil und sehr fehlerarm. Mich stören Spams dort überhaupt nicht mehr ...


----------



## stieglitz (6 Januar 2006)

KatenHai hat recht, dort kommt fast kein Spam mehr, und wen,, dann ist er zuverlässig im Spamfilter.


----------



## UlliZ (6 Januar 2006)

*Spamfilter*

Ich will ja das web.de account nicht schlecht reden - und hab selber eines - aber wenn's gesperrt ist, nützt unserem Gast der zuverlässigste Spamfilter *null und nix* :cry:

Sehr spamarm ist bei mir auch T-Online, bis auf manche Angriffswellen die dann doch zwischenzeitlich durchschlagen, bis T-Online wieder nachsteuert (die letzte, die bei mir durchkam, war eine "bka"-mail im Dezember).


----------



## Anonymous (6 Januar 2006)

jo eben... hab hier übrigens auch schon öfter gepostet und meine aktuelle lage verdeutlicht, aber weis mein usernamen von damals net mehr und vergess mich immer zu reggen 

also auf jeden fall zieht sich das ganze jetzt schon fast 4-5monate hin und ich hab ihnen auch schon ein fax geschickt in dem ich sie aufforderte mir beweise zu schicken die einen vertragsabschluss meinerseits belegen und blabla

naja bekam als antwort nur die standard sätze von wegen durch alzeptieren der agbs etc... was ja schon bekannt ist, man hat meine individuellen fragen und ansprüche aber einfach ignoriert, also sehe ich web.de nicht inb der lage dazu, sich zu beschweren wenn ich ihre schreiben und forderungen ebenfalls ignoriere.. naja ok man sollte das ganze rechtlich betrachten und nicht moralisch.... aber ich werde wirkliuch bis zur letzten minute widerstand leisten. müsste mittlerweile 75euro bezahlen, für mich als schüler ein haufen kohle (etwas weniger wie ich monatlich zur verfügung habe!)


----------



## Reducal (6 Januar 2006)

*Re: Spamfilter*



			
				UlliZ schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr spamarm ist bei mir auch T-Online, bis auf manche Angriffswellen die dann doch zwischenzeitlich durchschlagen, bis T-Online wieder nachsteuert...


Kleiner Widerspruch. Wie > HIER < erklärt, hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen den Spamfilter plus bei der T-Online gekündigt. Prompt wurde das betreffende Postfach dermaßen was von geflutet (Spam und Phishing-Versuche), dass ich gezwungen war es aufzugeben.


----------



## Reducal (6 Januar 2006)

Heute als Startseite eines "Nonsens"-Postfach gefunden. Man beachte die Daten, insbesondere den Geburtstag:


----------



## Anonymous (7 Januar 2006)

Als evtl. zukünftiger Gerontopädagoge konstatiere ich erfreut, dass sich rüstige Rentner ins Internet wagen - trotz der Gefahr, dort durch Trojaner (und trojanische Geburtstagsgeschenke.... *sic!*) Schaden zu nehmen...


----------



## Anonymous (9 Januar 2006)

da ich nicht wirklich lust habe alle 18 Seiten durchzulesen wollt ich mal jemaden fragen der alles gelesen hat ob schon jemand drumrum gekommen ist zu zahlen und wenn ja wie


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Januar 2006)

anderer Gast schrieb:
			
		

> da ich nicht wirklich lust habe alle 18 Seiten durchzulesen


Nürnberger Trichter gefällig?  Wie faul muß jemand sein, sich nicht im eigenen Interesse zu informieren...

cp


----------



## SEP (9 Januar 2006)

anderer Gast schrieb:
			
		

> da ich nicht wirklich lust habe alle 18 Seiten durchzulesen wollt ich mal jemaden fragen der alles gelesen hat ob schon jemand drumrum gekommen ist zu zahlen und wenn ja wie


Da viele hier nicht Lust haben, alle 18 Minuten irgendeinem solcher Frager Antwort zu geben, ...

Internetforen funktionieren grundsätzlich so, dass man nachliest, was andere zum eigenen Interesse geschrieben haben - und wenn die Antwort nicht drin ist, fragt man mal.

Ansonsten wären alle Foren Chatrooms mit ständiger Expertenanwesenheit ...

Ergo für mich: :stumm:


----------



## BenTigger (9 Januar 2006)

SEP schrieb:
			
		

> Ergo für mich: :stumm:



Und viele andere Experten sehen das hier genauso...

Hilf dir selbst und dir wird bestens geholfen sein.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2006)

*web.de club mitgliedschaft*

Also ich habe auch angeblich bei web.de auf eine mail vom 24.september reagiert, die agbs gelesen und mich einverstanden erklärt. ich war ziemlich entsetzt. im nachhinein habe ich festgestellt, dass ich diese mail nie geöffnet habe. Ich lese mir sowieso nie mails von web.de durch. ich habe mittlerweile schon eine mahngebühr aufgebrummt bekommen. ich werde aber weiterhin erstmal nicht bezahlen. ich finde, das ist wohl *[...]*. falls jemand weiß, was ich tun kann oder jemand dasselbe problem hat, schreibt bitte.

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## SEP (10 Januar 2006)

*Re: web.de club mitgliedschaft*



			
				jaystevo schrieb:
			
		

> falls jemand weiß, was ich tun kann oder jemand dasselbe problem hat, schreibt bitte.


Dasselbe Problem: Siehe Thread bisher.
Was man tun kann: Siehe Thread bisher.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2006)

Hallo, 
ich habe heute diese e-Mail bekommen, in der mir gesagt wird, dass ich 30 Euro bezahlen muss. Soweit wie ich das hier verfolgt habe, muss ich das bezahlen, weil ich nicht vor dem 25. Tag nachdem ich der "kostenlosen Mitgliedschaft für 30 Tage" zugestimmt habe, eine schriftliche Kündigung an web.de geschickt habe. Nun ist meine Frage, wie ich weiter vorgehen soll. Soll ich das Geld bezahlen oder nicht?
Und vor allem, reicht eine Kündigung per eMail?
Wäre sehr nett, wenn ich ausführliche Antworten bekommen könnte. Gruß, Anica


----------



## sascha (10 Januar 2006)

> Soll ich das Geld bezahlen oder nicht?
> Und vor allem, reicht eine Kündigung per eMail?
> Wäre sehr nett, wenn ich ausführliche Antworten bekommen könnte. Gruß, Anica



1. Keine individuelle Rechtsberatung hier im Forum.
2. Bitte lesen, was bisher geschrieben wurde.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2006)

Hätte ne bessere Antwort erwartet...
Habe leider keine Ahnung, wo ich hier auf den 18 Seiten eine genaue Antwort auf meine Frage finden kann.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2006)

Anica schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte ne bessere Antwort erwartet...
> Habe leider keine Ahnung, wo ich hier auf den 18 Seiten eine genaue Antwort auf meine Frage finden kann.





			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Keine individuelle Rechtsberatung hier im Forum..


Selbst Anmelden ist dir zu "anstrengend" ..

Wie Sascha schon schrieb, keine individuelle Rechtsberatung, da verboten laut Rechtsberatungsgesetz 
http://www.jurawiki.de/RechtsberatungsGesetz


> Art. 1 § 1 I 1 RBerG Die Besorgung fremder Rechtsangelegenheiten, einschließlich der Rechtsberatung (...) darf grundsätzlich - ohne Unterschied zwischen haupt- und nebenberuflicher oder entgeltlicher und unentgeltlicher Tätigkeit - nur von Personen betrieben werden, denen dazu von der zuständigen Behörde die Erlaubnis erteilt ist.
> 
> Art. 1 § 8 RBerG Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer
> I Nr. 1 fremde Rechtsangelegenheiten geschäftsmäßig besorgt, ohne die nach diesem Artikel erforderliche Erlaubnis zu besitzen, (...)
> II Die Ordnungswidrigkeit kann mit einer Geldbuße bis zu fünftausend Euro geahndet werden.


----------



## Heiko (10 Januar 2006)

Anica schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte ne bessere Antwort erwartet...
> Habe leider keine Ahnung, wo ich hier auf den 18 Seiten eine genaue Antwort auf meine Frage finden kann.


Eine genaue Antwort auf Deine Frage darf Dir - zumindest nach Deiner Frage - keiner geben. Wenn Du eine genaue Antwort willst, solltest Du etwas Geld in einen Rechtsanwalt investieren.


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2006)

Anica schrieb:
			
		

> .... reicht eine Kündigung per eMail?


Eigentlich ja, wenn Du dafür eine Bestätigung bekommst. Ansonsten per Brief oder telefonisch unter: 





> 01805676699 für 0,12 €/Min., Mo-Fr. 8-21 Uhr und So So 10-18 Uhr


Siehe dazu auch > HIER <!
Dort wird man Dir auch sagen können, wie die Angelegenheit von Seiten der Web.de gesehen wird. Du hattest nicht fristgerecht gekündigt also wird man von Dir sicher die Gebühr für die Mindestvertragslaufzeit erwarten. Wenn Du anderer Meinung bist, dann streite Dich und bediene Dich dabei u. U. eines Anwalts.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2006)

Danke, geht doch!


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du anderer Meinung bist, dann streite Dich und bediene Dich dabei u. U. eines Anwalts.


und  was hast du jetzt mehr erfahren, als das was dir der gesunde Menschenverstand hätte
 sagen können  und die Telefonnnummer, wer kann wissen, dass du so 
einfach zu befriedigen bist...


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2006)

Weiß hier jemand, wie lange die mindest Vertragslaufzeit beim web.e club ist?
Hab nämlich ausversehen, wie schon viele hier, einen unabsichtlichen vertrag abgeschlossen.


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2006)

Lisa schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß hier jemand, wie lange die mindest Vertragslaufzeit beim web.e club ist?


Das ist Unterschiedlich, kommt auf das Angebot von Web.de an. Die Spanne reicht von 3 über 6 bis zu 12 Monaten. Gehe doch mal in Deinen Account und rufe die persönlichen Daten ab. Kann sein, dass es in den persönlichen Einstellungen drin steht. Ansonsten kannst Du Web.de ja auch fragen.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2006)

Hmm... ich hab denen jetzt am 27. Dez. einen brief geschrieben und denen eine frist bis zum 9. gesetzt... bisher kam nichts... ist das nun gut oder schlecht... ich hab halt geschrieben dass ich die bestätigung für die kündigung und die nichtigkeit für die clubmitgliedschaft bis zu diesem datum bestätigt haben möchte... und nur per brief...


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2006)

Guest187 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm... ich hab denen jetzt am 27. Dez. einen brief geschrieben ...


Nun, dann sind die jetzt am Zug. So persönliche Fristen zur gewünschten Antwort sind mEn nur ein Anhaltspunkt für den Absender, der Empfänger hat keine Verpflichtung sich daran zu halten.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2006)

Guest187 schrieb:
			
		

> und nur per brief...



Gilt die Deutsche Post vor deutschen Gerichten nicht als so zuverlässig, dass ein nachweislich (durch Zeugenaussagen) verschickter "einfacher" Brief als Anscheinsbeweis für die Zustellung beim Empfänger gilt?


----------



## Reducal (15 Januar 2006)

...wohl kaum, dafür gibt es ja Einschreiben!


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2006)

Ja ich hab das auch per Einschreiben geschickt hab die quittung oder wie man das teil nennt auch noch hier...


----------



## Reducal (18 Januar 2006)

Dann ist ja erstmal von Deiner Seite aus alles gut und die anderen sind am Zug.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2006)

Hi
ich verfolge das hier und die Vorfälle woanders schon länger.
Mich hat Web.de vor einer Woche ebenfalls mit einer Rechnung über 30€ beglückt.

Habe schon telefoniert, gefaxt und gemailt: Bis jetzt ohne Erfolg. Habe auch die Standard-Antwort Mail erhalten.
Gefaxt habe ich das "Musterfax" aus diesem Thread...leicht abgewandelt.
Kein Erfolg 

Kann mir jemand noch Tips geben ?
Werd heut nochmal ne Mail zurückschicken mit dem Hinweis auf Ihren Ruf und die ganzen threads und berichte über diese Vorfälle.
Ausserdem finde ich das sie folgende BGB Gesetze verletzt haben:

§ 312e Pflichten im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr 


Bedient sich ein Unternehmer zum Zwecke des Abschlusses eines Vertrags über die Lieferung von Waren oder über die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen eines Tele- oder Mediendienstes (Vertrag im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr), hat er dem Kunden


1)angemessene, wirksame und zugängliche technische Mittel zur Verfügung zu stellen, mit deren Hilfe der Kunde Eingabefehler vor Abgabe seiner Bestellung erkennen und berichtigen kann, 
2)die in der Rechtsverordnung nach Artikel 241 des Einführungsgesetzes zum Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuche bestimmten Informationen rechtzeitig vor Abgabe von dessen Bestellung klar und verständlich mitzuteilen, 
3)den Zugang von dessen Bestellung unverzüglich auf elektronischem Wege zu bestätigen und 
4)die Möglichkeit zu verschaffen, die Vertragsbestimmungen einschließlich der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen bei Vertragsschluss abzurufen und in wiedergabefähiger Form zu speichern. 
5)Bestellung und Empfangsbestätigung im Sinne von Satz 1 Nr. 3 gelten als zugegangen, wenn die Parteien, für die sie bestimmt sind, sie unter gewöhnlichen Umständen abrufen können. 


Was sagt ihr dazu ? :roll: 

MfG
Mario


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2006)

Ich hab da mal noch eine Frage bezüglich web.de 

Wie merke ich dass mein account gesperrt ist ? also ich hab mich letztens wieder eingeloggt nur um zu testen ob web.de auf meinen brief reagiert hat und heute kam die meldung technischer Fehler Fehlercode: FE-A ... ist das nur ein technischer fehler oder ist mein account somit gesperrt ?


----------



## rolf76 (22 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> § 312e Pflichten im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr
> 
> Bedient sich ein Unternehmer zum Zwecke des Abschlusses eines Vertrags über die Lieferung von Waren oder über die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen eines Tele- oder Mediendienstes (Vertrag im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr), hat er dem Kunden
> 
> ...



*Ein Verstoß gegen § 312e BGB berührt die Wirksamkeit eines möglicherweise geschlossenen Vertrages nicht. * Der Verstoß kann aber Schadensersatzansprüche begründen, sofern gerade der Verstoß gegen diese Informationspflichten des § 312e BGB zum Abschluss eines ungünstigen Vertrags geführt hat.

Außerdem enthält § 312e Abs. 3 Satz 2 BGB eine weitere Voraussetzung für den Beginn der 14-tägigen Widerrufsfrist: 





> Steht dem Kunden ein Widerrufsrecht gemäß § 355 zu, beginnt die Widerrufsfrist abweichend von § 355 Abs. 2 Satz 1 nicht vor Erfüllung der in Absatz 1 Satz 1 geregelten Pflichten.


*Allerdings erlischt das Widerrufsrecht durch die Inanspruchnahme der Leistung, § 312d Abs. 3 BGB:*


> (3) *Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt *bei einer Dienstleistung auch in folgenden Fällen:
> 2.  bei einer sonstigen Dienstleistung, wenn der Unternehmer mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Verbrauchers vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen hat oder *der Verbraucher diese selbst veranlasst hat*.


 Die einschlägigen Gesetze zum Widerrufsrecht habe ich hier (in anderem Zusammenhang) zusammengestellt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=133383#133383


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

*web.de club*

ich bin einer der vielen die plötzlich eine rechnung erhalten haben. nutze eigentlich ausschliesslich outlook für meine emails, sodas ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, daß ich etwas bestätigt habe. war nur einmal letztes jahr auf der web.de seite und nun sowas.
was genau von web.de geschrieben wurde kennt mittlerweile ja jeder, das übliche blabla.
schade daß viele nur ihre meinung äussern und sich wenige wirklich damit auskennnen.
wie auch immer - ich werde NICHT zahlen
hab ja oben meine icq nummer eingetragen für alle fälle, sind sicher noch viele betroffene. alleine die anzahl der betroffenen sagt ja schon einiges .......
wünsch alles bei der sache viel glück


----------



## friedpfeiffer (2 Februar 2006)

*webclub*

kann man sich pauschal bei allen ähnlichen unternehmen (robinsonliste) vor solchen praktiken schützen? nur schriftliche bestätigungen sind verbindlich!


----------



## Reducal (2 Februar 2006)

Nein!


----------



## friedpfeiffer (2 Februar 2006)

*webclub*

ich vertrete die interessen meiner tochter und meines sohnes. clubmitgliedschaft meines sohnes wurde storniert. bei meiner tochter verzichtet web auf die mahngebühren vo 7,50€. nach dem was ich hier gelesen habe, wird der rest auch nicht bezahlt. 2-fache aufforderungen zur einsicht in den abeschlossenen vertrag blieb bis jetzt unbeantwortet (bzw-übliche standard nachrichten). nach meinen ermittlungen wurde der sog. club meist im sept. 2005 (24.09.) geschaltet, überwiegen "jugedliche 16-25 jahre schüler auszubildende),  :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2006)

Korrekt...auch meine Tochter hat es im Sep. 2005 erwischt. Keinerlei Antworten seitens Web.de auf unsere Schreiben, nur die Standard-Emails. Wir ziehen das durch1


----------



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2006)

Ich bin auch ein [edit] von diesem tollen Verein...

Hatte im Juli/August letzten Jahres eine Rechnung im Briefkasten die bestimmt jeder kennt sprich 30 + 7,50 Mahngebühren, wie viele andere wollt ich niemals in diesen besagten Club von web.de eintreten.
Kurz und knapp ich bezahlte die Rechnung und Kündigte mein Account telefonisch, was mein Fehler gewesen ist.
Jedenfalls überprüfte ich etliche mal ob es gelöscht ist. Ich kamm ni auf mein Post-fach. ok, dachte ich, das is gelöscht...Falsch gedacht heute bekamm ich Post von der Mahnstelle und soll nun 67,50€ Überweisen...
Auf dem Brief steht weder Zeitraum noch Konto Name nur das die Ihr geld wollen.

Kann Ich jetzt was dagegen unternehmen? Das können die doch nicht machen oder???

Hatte schon die erste Rechnung umsonst bezahlt weil ich die super Leistungen ja ni benutz habe

_aus rechtlichen Gründen ein Wort editiert 
modaction _


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2006)

Anscheinend ist da bei Dir was schief gelaufen - sowas soll vorkommen. Was hältst Du davon, wenn Du auf das Schreiben von heute angemessen reagierst. Teile der Firma mit, warum Du nicht bezahlen möchstest, dass Du dort telefonisch gekündigt hattest und schon ein Zahlungseingang zu verzeichnen gewesen sein muss. Schicke eine Kopie des Kontoauszuges mit der Buchung aus dem Sommer mit.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2006)

hi Reducal

Danke für dein Tip.

Hoffe das Web.de einsieht das sie einen Fehler gemacht haben. Ich versteh nicht wieso dort so viel schiff geht.
Das ist doch nicht Image fördernd.
Hatte heut früh schon versucht dort anzurufen aber auf ALLEN Tel Nummern kommt man ins Nichts oder auf die Ansage...

Werd am Montag dort anrufen und das klären.
Infos über den ausgang post ich hier.


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2006)

Aphex schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch nicht Image fördernd.


Das interessiert bei Web.de keine "alte S..."



			
				Aphex schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte heut früh schon versucht dort anzurufen....


Heute ist Samstag, die Entscheidungsträger sind im Wochenende und das Callcenter ist zum Vertrösten beauftragt!



			
				Aphex schrieb:
			
		

> Werd am Montag dort anrufen und das klären.


Mach´ das nicht! Schreibe einen ordinären Brief und lass´ ab davon, dich von einem Callcentermitarbeiter abspeisen zu lassen - das bringt nichts!


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2006)

Moin,

also wenn ich jetzt nicht dort anrufe und ein formellen Brief schreibe dann kommt doch ein Brief von denen zurück und das spiel geht in die 2 te Runde...3te ... usw...
Die Zeit läuft ja gegen mich.

Ich werd trotzdem erst mal dort anrufen und ihnen meine Lage erklären, wenn das nichts bringt dann auf jeden Fall schriftlich.


----------



## christian in wien (5 Februar 2006)

Anrufen dürfte nichts bringen, das callcenter hat keine entscheidungsbefugniss, und egal was sie dir erzählen, du hast nichts in der hand das belegen würde das es auch so ist wie die sagen bzw das sie das auch tun was sie versprechen.

schreib nen brief, da müßen sie irgendwie schriftlich reagieren, und was du schwarz auf weiß hast, das hast du und kannst du im falle des falles auch vorlegen. warum zeit verschenken mit einem telefonanruf?


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2006)

Ich habe auch einen Brief gestern bekommen über 67,50 € ...

Jedoch nutze ich web.de seit über 3 Jahren nicht mehr ...
Ich habe, ist dass dann über rechtsgültig von WEB.DE !?

Ich habe keine Email von WEB.DE bestätige oder geschweige denn gelesen, da ich mein Passwort nicht mehr weiß und seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr drauf zu gegriffen habe ....

Wäre Dankebar für eine Antwort....


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2006)

Hallo, geht mir genauso wir die Florian, habe auch eine Rechnung von 86€ bekommen obwohl ich diese Mailadressen schon seit 4 jahren nicht mehr nutze. Habe auch keine Mahnung oder ähnliches bekommen!!! Bin nicht bereit zu bezahlen!!!

Wär bereit für eine Samelklage, wenns drauf an kommt!!!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Februar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wär bereit für eine Samelklage, wenns drauf an kommt!!!!


Diese Bereitschaft hilft mangels Möglichkeit zur Sammelklage wenig 

[off topic]eine nette Geschichte zum Anbieter mit den drei Buchtsaben möchte ich hier mit dem Titel Bei uns stehen die Werbeeinnahmen verlinken 
in schönstem Viagrablau


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2006)

*Geduld Leute!*

Hallo Leute, nur Geduld, irgendwann wird euer account wieder freigeschaltet.   Meiner war von Juni bis Mitte Dezember gesperrt, und auf einmal lief er wieder. Komisch, oder ?
Ich habe weder die 40 Euro bezahlt, noch einen Anwalt eingeschaltet, ihr müßt die Sache einfach nur aussitzen.
Viele Grüße
Die Geduldige


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und auch Betroffene . Angeblich hätte ich mich am 21.5.05 für den web.de-Club angemeldet - zu diesem Zeitpunkt war ich jedoch in Urlaub. Ich werde, wie die meisten hier, einfach immer wieder an den Anwalt schreiben, dass ich die Forderung nicht anerkenne.
Ich habe mein web.de-Postfach seit mehreren Jahren, jedoch die letze Zeit gar nicht mehr genutzt (Passwort vergessen). Daher habe ich auch erst über das Mahnschreiben von der Forderung erfahren.
Das Problem ist nur: Ich habe die Mitgliedschaft bei web.de gekündigt - schriftlich, per Einschreiben. Jedoch habe ich noch keine Kündigungsbestätigung bekommen. Hat jemand Erfahrung, ob web.de damit auch Probleme macht? 
Ich bin jedenfalls auf 180 und fühle mich von vorne bis hinten verarscht. Werde jetzt noch einen bösen Brief an diesen RA [] schreiben, mal sehen ob das was hilft. Aber ein blödes Gefühl bleibt doch. 

Wer hat es schon geschafft, dass die Forderung zurückgezogen wurde? Was mache ich jetzt am besten?

Danke für Antwort!

Katrin

*[Virenscanner: Namen entfernt]*


----------



## Reducal (26 Februar 2006)

Katrin25 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mache ich jetzt am besten?


Das, was Du schon hier gepostet hast, was anderes kann man nicht tun. Eine weitere Möglichkeit gäbe es allerdings schon - aussitzen und die Angelegenheit ignorieren. Web.de ist nämlich, nach einigen Versuchen denn doch noch an den Beitrag zu kommen, letztlich gar nicht daran interessiert, seine Forderung auch gerichtlich prüfen und durchsetzen zu lassen. Du hattes bereits widersprochen - was soll ein weiterer Brief nun eigentlich bringen?


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2006)

Stimmt eigentlich *grübel*, im Grunde bringt es nichts, weil ich das Gefühl habe, immer nur Standardschreiben als Antwort zu bekommen. Werde also jetzt einfach abwarten - Anzeige bei der Polizeit wird ja auch nicht viel nutzen. Und soweit ich hier nachgelesen habe (ja, es gibt auch Leute, die sich die Mühe machen, alle Seiten aufmerksam durchzulesen! War wirklich sehr hilfreich für diese Sache!), habe ich nichts schlimmeres zu befürchten. Trotzdem wäre es gut, möglichst viele Leute zur Vorsicht zu ermahnen mit web.de.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2006)

*WEB.DE Club-Mitgliedschaft als Geburtstagsgeschenk getarnt!*

Guten Tag! 
Wie ich sehe, bin ich,d.h., ist meine Tochter in diesem Fall bei weitem nicht die einzige Betroffene.........

Ist nach dem Fernabsatzgesetz der/die mündige Bürger/in Freiwild?
Im Zusammenhang mit Ärger, den meine Tochter z.Zt. mit der Web.de AG hat, stellt sich mir diese Frage.

Zu den Fakten:
Meine Tochter nutzt die kostenfreien Leistungen der Web.de AG innerhalb deren Freemail-Portal und verfügt natürlich über einen Mitgliedsnamen und ein Passwort.
Am 19.10.2005, dem 18. Geburtstag meiner Tochter, wollte sie, wie üblich, ihr Freemail-Postfach öffnen und wurde von Web.de mit einem Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag begrüßt; nette Geste, wie sie meinte und, nichts Böses ahnend, öffnete sie dann, unter Benutzung ihres Mitgliedsnamens und ihres Passwortes ihr Postfach. Sie hat sich zwar gewundert, daß eine andere, als die bisher übliche, farbliche Gestaltung des Postfachs zu sehen war, aber es ist ja nicht unüblich, daß Dienstleister ihr Design hin und wieder ändern, zumal sonst keine weiteren Veränderungen deutlich geworden sind. Die Sache war also bald in Vergessenheit geraten bis ihr am 20.01.2006 eine Rechnung der Web.de AG in Höhe von 30,00€ für eine angebliche Web.de Club-Mitgliedschaft per E-mail zugesandt wurde. Mehrfach hat meine Tochter dann, ebenfalls per E-mail, versucht, hier mit der Web.de AG in Verbindung zu treten und den vermeintlichen Irrtum aufzuklären, jedoch gänzlich ohne Erfolg, denn, bis auf automatisch generierte Mahnungen erfolgte keine Resonanz seitens der Web.de AG. 
Auf einen letzten Versuch, per E-Mail mit der Web.de AG in Verbindung zu treten, unterstützt von einem Brief, per Einschreiben mit Rückschein, hat sich die Web.de AG dann doch herabgelassen, sich zu äußern, Siehe nachfolgenden Text:

WEB.DE Kundencenter" <[email protected]> schrieb am 22.02.06 09:41:48:
> Sehr geehrte Frau [], 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. 
> Der Vertrag wurde online am 19.10.2005 über Ihr FreeMail Postfach 
> [...] @web.de abgeschlossen.
> Da nur Sie über Ihr Passwort zu Ihrem Postfach zugriffsberechtigt und 
> zugriffsbefähigt sind, kann die Bestellung nur von Ihnen getätigt worden sein.
> Ein schriftlicher Vertragsschluss ist bei online geschlossenen Verträgen nicht
> erforderlich, weshalb Ihnen auch kein entsprechender Vertrag zugesendet werden kann.
> Der Vertrag ist gemäß des Fernabsatzgesetzes gültig.
> Zur Inanspruchnahme des kostenlosen WEB.DE Club-Geburtstagsgeschenkes kommt es 
> nur durch die Nennung des Benutzernamens und des Passwortes sowie durch die 
> Bestätigung der Nutzungsbedingungen.
> Hierdurch ist sichergestellt, dass nur Sie als Postfachinhaber die Leistung 
> beantragen können und dass die Bestellung nur bewusst erfolgt.
> Weitere Vertragsinformationen zu Ihrem Dienst finden Sie unter der folgenden Seite:
> ht*p://agb.web.de/Club/AGB 
> Die erste Vertragslaufzeit für den WEB.DE Club beträgt drei Monate. Danach 
> verlängert sich der Vertrag um weitere sechs Monate, wenn der Vertrag nicht 
> innerhalb der ersten zwei Monate schriftlich oder telefonisch gekündigt wird. 
> Der Clubbeitrag für den 6-Monatsvertrag beträgt 30,00 Euro inklusive MwSt. 
> Die erhobene Gebühr richtet sich nicht nach der Häufigkeit der Nutzung. 
> Der Betrag ist eine Grundgebühr für die Leistung, die WEB.DE bis zum Ende 
> der Vertragslaufzeit zur Verfügung stellt.
> Daher bitten wir Sie, Ihrer Zahlungsverpflichtung in jedem Fall nachzukommen.
> Damit wir Ihre Kündigung akzeptieren können ist Voraussetzung, dass diese 
> von Ihnen unterschrieben ist und uns per Post oder Fax erreicht.
> Bitte richten Sie das unterschriebene schriftliche Kündigungsschreiben mit 
> folgenden Angaben an unten angegebene Faxnummer bzw. Postanschrift:
> - Ihre FreeMail-Adresse (Bsp. Nutzername @web.de)
> - Ihren Vor- und Nachnamen
> - den zu kündigenden Vertrag 
> Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> [...]
> Ihr WEB.DE Kundencenter 
> ht*p://kundencenter.web.de/ 


[...] Wie im Schreiben der Web.de AG ausgedrückt, verfügt man dort über keinerlei Unterlagen, die den Beitritt dokumentieren, so daß, meines Erachtens, hier ganz einfach Aussage gegen Aussage steht und, im Zweifel, für den Angeklagten, also meine Tochter, zu entscheiden wäre, käme der Fall vor Gericht.

[...], so dass sich auch Richter in gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzungen nicht mehr von der reinen Erfüllung des Fernabsatzgesetzes, welches ja wohl in der von WEB.DE zitierten Ausführung gar nicht mehr gibt, leiten lassen und [...] deutlich werden. [...]
MfG
berni

_[Einige Passagen entfernt. Bitte dringend die NUBs lesen und beachten. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (28 Februar 2006)

*Re: WEB.DE Club-Mitgliedschaft als Geburtstagsgeschenk getar*



			
				52berni schrieb:
			
		

> Meines Erachtens ist dies schlicht und ergreifend [...]!



Ist es eben nicht, allenfalls eine Sauerrei und die ist in dieser Form nicht strafbewährt. Schau Dir mal die Startseite des Glückwunsches > HIER < an. Dort hat (aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach) Deine Tochter den Haken gesetzt und bekam dazu auch noch die Bestätigungsmail. Diese Mail hat sie wohl nicht hinreichend beachtet, sonst hätte sie daraufhin noch kurzfristig kündigen können - nach den Fernabsatzregeln, die Bestand des BGB sind.

Das Fenster irretiert einen unbedarften Nutzer meinem Erachten nach schon (da schließe ich mich Deiner Auffassung bedingt an). Doch wenn man ganz an das untere Ende gescrollt hätte (hier nicht sichtbar, wie im richtigen Leben), so kommt man auch dort auf einen Button zu Freemail - im Anschluss bekommt der Nutzer diese Werbung nicht wieder zu sehen - zumindest für ein Jahr.


----------



## advisor (28 Februar 2006)

*Re: WEB.DE Club-Mitgliedschaft als Geburtstagsgeschenk getar*



			
				52berni schrieb:
			
		

> nette Geste, wie sie meinte und, nichts Böses ahnend, öffnete sie dann, unter Benutzung ihres Mitgliedsnamens und ihres Passwortes ihr Postfach. Sie hat sich zwar gewundert, daß eine andere, als die bisher übliche, farbliche Gestaltung des Postfachs zu sehen war, aber es ist ja nicht unüblich,


Das glaube ich so nicht. Ich hatte diese Probemitgliedschaft selbst. Fakt ist, daß ich damals nicht einfach so gegen meinen Willen Mitglied wurde. Ich mußte durchaus die AGB bestätigen. Meine Kritik am Verfahren von Web.de ist allerdings, daß die User durchaus überrascht werden. Ich hatte auch den Eindruck, wer nicht aufmerksam liest, der hat sich aufgrund der geschickten optischen Gestaltung leicht verklickt. Aber wenn man sich verklickt hat, dann sollte man halt sofort kündigen und nicht erst die Rechnung abwarten ...


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2006)

*Enttäuschung und Frustration mit Web.de*

Ich bin auch betroffen von dieser WEB.DE geschichte. Ich bekam die Web.de Mitgliedschaft angeblich zum 18. Geburtstag, obwohl ich sie nie gewollt habe. Ich habe auch keinen der Vorteile jeh genutzt. Ich kann zwar nicht beschwören, dass ich nicht irgentwann einmal unabsichtlich auf irgenteinen 'akzeptieren' butten geklickt habe, aber ich fühle mich dennoch ziemlich übers Ohr gehauen von WEB.DE.

Daraufhin habe ich mich schriftlich beschwert, aber WEB.DE hat sich lediglich dazu herabgelassen meine Club-Mitgliefschagt für das kommende Quartal zu zu quitieren.

Warscheinlich bin ich nicht der erste, der so etwas schriebt, aber ich muss meine Enttäuschung über web.de und meinen Frust wegen Web.de irgentwo kundtun.

WEB.DE hat diese Masche offensichtlich bei ziemlich vielen gutgläubigen Nutzern abgezogen

Ich es absolut nicht ein, den Betrag von 32,50 zu bezahlen, bitte hilf mir, falls du eine Idee hast, wie man dieses unnötige und enttäuschende Problem mit WEB.DE aus der Welt schaffen kann


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2006)

*Re: WEB.DE Club-Mitgliedschaft als Geburtstagsgeschenk getar*



> > Der Vertrag ist gemäß des Fernabsatzgesetzes gültig.



Und entsprechen die AGB auch dem AGB-Gesetz?


----------



## KatzenHai (1 März 2006)

Fernabsatzgesetz?

AGB-Gesetz?



Wenn ihr hier schon so altklug tut ...


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2006)

hallo ihr!

auch ich habe heute erfahren, daß ich dem club angeblich beigetreten bin. das seltsame an der sache ist:

-ich habe mich vor ca. 6 jahren bei web.de angemeldet, nutze das konto aber seit 4 jahren nicht und habe mich vor ca. 2 jahren das letzte mal eingeloggt.

-der brief von web.de ging an meine alte adresse, wo ich seit 3 jahren schon nicht mehr wohne. heute erhielt ich den anruf, daß in dem brief stand, daß ich schon unzählige mahnungen erhalten hätte bis zum 14.03. zeit habe den betrag zu begleichen, sonst geht der fall vor gericht. wie soll ich die mahnungen denn bekommen haben, wenn ich seit 2 jahren nicht mehr eingeloggt war???

ich kapier das nicht und werde definitiv NICHT zahlen. werde morgen gleich bei meiner rechtsschutz anrufen und das dann mit web.de. klären. ich bin stinksauer *grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*

Bea


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2006)

*Bea*

Hallo Bea.
Als du dich vor 2 Jahren das letzte mal einloggtest muß dann doch schon deine offene Rechnung von WEB präsentiert worden sein, oder? 
Würde auch gerne wissen was deine Rechtsabteilung dazu sagt, denn ich fühle mich auch von WEB unter Zeitdruck gesetzt, offene Rechnung zu zahlen obwohl ich einem Vertrag mit WEB.Club wiedersprochen habe und auch seit fast einem Jahr nicht mehr drinnen war.
Gruss F.G.


			
				Bea schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr!
> 
> auch ich habe heute erfahren, daß ich dem club angeblich beigetreten bin. das seltsame an der sache ist:
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

ich glaub damals gabs den club noch gar nicht. hab leider keine ahnung. ich klann auch nich aus versehen irgendwo geklickt haben, da ich kein web.de-kunde bin sondern nur gmx nutze  bin nie bei web.de unterwegs. das muß erst kürzlich passiert sein denke ich. hab auch keine ahnung wann ich mich angemeldet haben soll, da ich mich nicht einloggen will. so kann ich evtl beweisen daß ich wirklich seeeeeehr lange nicht eingeloggt war und somit hätte ich mich auch nich anmelden können. oder hab ich einen denkfehler bei der sache? sobald ich was der rechtsschutz und vom anwalt weiß geb ich hier bescheid.

liebe grüße
Bea


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

aaaaaaaaaaaalso. laut web.de soll ich die mitgliedschafft im oktober 2005 abgeschlosen haben. laut denen ihrer aussage wurden webcents gekauft (hat mein mann gemacht) und da muß er das abgeschlossen habe. als er irgendwas bestätigt war das aber der kauf der webcents und nicht die mitgliedschaft. wir fühlen uns total übers ohr gehauen.

kenn mich rechtlich nicht aus aber ist so ein vertrag nicht eine beidseitige willenserklärung? ich hab aber was anderes bekommen als ich wollte...

naja, hab meinen anwalt informiert, der kümmert sich nun drum und meine rechtsschutz übernimmt die kosten auch. nun heißts abwarten...

liebe grüße
Bea


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2006)

Meine Frist (die vom Anwalt bereits um eine Woche verlängert wurde, das würde er auch nicht machen, wenn die Forderung berechtigt wäre, denke ich) läuft morgen ab und obwohl ein blödes Gefühl da ist, sehe ich gar nicht ein, widerstandslos zu zahlen. 

Was meine Frage ist, könnte web.de sich darauf berufen, dass man sein Passwort lange nicht geändert hat und jemand anderes sich angemeldet haben könnte (Hacker)?


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2006)

Das bringt Web.de nicht weiter - Vermutungen stellen die nicht an, da die nichts bringen würden.


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

*Web.de*

Hallo
Ich habe mir auch die "Mühe" gemacht und mir den ganzen Thread durchgelesen. Leider bin ich auch zu einem Opfer von Web.de geworden.
Habe den Brief von der Mahnung heute im Briefkasten gehabt und ich soll nun 37.50€ bezahlen. Werde ich natürlich nicht!!!

Ich habe natürlich sofort bei Web.de angerufen und nach dem ich gute 3 Minuten warten durfte, hat mir ein Mitarbeiter gesagt, dass ich den "Vertrag" am 20.10.05 getätigt haben sollte. Naja 

Dann habe ich im Internet nach der Sache gesucht und die Seite gefunden, ich habe mich ein bisschen gefreut, da ich gesehen habe, dass ich nicht der einzigste bin, sry!

Jetzt habe ich mir auch die 2 Dokumente geladen und angepasst. Solll ich die nun per FAX versenden oder soll ich das ganze einfach Abwarten und schauen was passiert?

Mein Brief kam übrigens von einer Frau V.  H.  im Auftrag des Gerichtlichen Mahnwesens... ist das Web.de oder ne beauftragte Firma ?!

Ich habe auf eine Email an den Admin hier geschrieben, seine Adresse steht ja irgendwo hier im Thread, glaub Seite 17 war es... was erwartet mich von Ihm? Ein Tip, Ratschlag oder ne Lösung? 

Danke und den anderen viel Glück und habt Geduld... ich werde ebenfalls warten!


----------



## Reducal (9 März 2006)

*Re: Web.de*



			
				Gastopfer schrieb:
			
		

> Solll ich die nun per FAX versenden oder soll ich ...


Faxen machen ist gut, und zwar dorthin, von wo der letzte Brief kam. Allerdings darf dazu bemerkt werden, dass derjenige, der sich angemeldet hat, auch die Zugangsdaten zum Web.de-Account hat - in den meisten Fällen trifft die Rechnung tatsächlich den richtigen. Nur kann der sich nicht an den Vertragsschluss erinnnen und dass ist das gemeine an der Sache.


----------



## Katrin (10 März 2006)

Der Anwalt ist echt lustig: Gestern bekomme ich einen Brief ohne Kuvert... sprich nur das Schreiben mit einem Stempel drauf. Außerdem habe ich die Ahnung, dass der nichtmal meine Post liest... "Sie teilen uns mit, dass sie über keine e-mail Adresse bei web.de verfügen", dabei habe ich das nie bestritten. Ich glaub der kennt sich selber nicht mehr aus... 
jetzt soll ich bestätigen, dass ich den account nicht kenne, dann macht web.de angeblich eine Anzeige gegen unbekannt - wers glaubt!
Ich werde jetzt kein unnötiges Geld mehr ausgeben und alles was kommt einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2006)

@Reducal

Deine Antwort hört sich ein bisschen Ironisch an 
Soll ich das ein FAX versenden oder soll ich stillschweigend nichts tun?
Bisher hab ich nichts gemacht und ich warte nun auch ab, die geben mir ja eine "Frist" von 2 Wochen, in der ich das Geld überweisen soll... was passiert nach den 2 Wochen? Hat da schon einer Erfahrung???

Bitte helft mir wie ich mich in dieser Sache korrekt verhalten soll!

Bzw. wenn ich das Geld überweise und sofort Kündige, dann hab ich doch auch alles hinter mir gelassen oder? Aber möcht eigentlich nicht zahlen, seh das nicht ein da ich nicht Schuldig bin, ein Vertrag abgeschlossen zu haben!
Nichts unterschrieben, keine Zustimmung, kein Vertrag!!!


----------



## Reducal (14 März 2006)

Gastopfer schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte helft mir wie ich mich in dieser Sache korrekt verhalten soll!


Genau das ist hier nicht möglich, da das eine individuelle Rechtsberatung wäre. Du hast Deine Entscheidung doch schon gefällt und wenn es dazu noch Fragen gibt, dann gehe zu einer Verbraucherschutzniederlassung oder einen Anwalt. Für uns hier wäre es schön, wieder von Dir zu hören, was aus der Sache geworden ist.


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2006)

hallo ihr!

ich habe web.de auf den gerichtlichen mahnbescheid ein schreiben mit einem widerruf geschickt. gestern kam eine standard-antwort per post, daß ich den vertrag getätigt hätte, dieser gültig ist und ich gefälligst bezahlen soll.

ich seh das trotzdem nachwievor nicht ein, da ich diesem besch* club nicht beigetreten bin.

dennoch überlege ich einfach zu bezahlen um meine ruhe zu haben und weiterem ärger aus dem weg zu gehen. wenn ich richtig gelesen habe beträgt die kündigungsfrist 2 monate, welche sicher bald vorbei ist und ich dann weitere 30 euro zahlen muß.

meine rechtsschutz übernimmt den fall, aber ich habe eine selbstbeteiligung von 150 euro. ich habe einfach angst, daß wenn ich ganz viel pech habe, auf ungeheuren kosten sitzenbleibe: 150 euro beteiligung + vllt anwalt web.de + 1 jahr clubgebühr...

bin hin- und hergerissen ob ichs riskiere oder klein beigebe 

frustrierte grüße
Bea


----------



## Anonymous (19 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> bin hin- und hergerissen ob ichs riskiere oder klein beigebe
> 
> frustrierte grüße
> Bea




nochmal an ALLE:

Wer zahlt, ist selber schuld.

Es kommen evtl 2-3 Briefe von einem RA der Web AG, danach wird die Forderung aus dem web.de acc gelöscht, und der Acc wieder freigeschaltet.


----------



## Reducal (19 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es kommen evtl 2-3 Briefe von einem RA der Web AG, danach wird die Forderung aus dem web.de acc gelöscht, und der Acc wieder freigeschaltet.


So ist es, zumindest in den allermeisten Fällen. Nur bei besonders groben und zielgerichteten Täuschungsmanövern eines Nutzers zieht Web.de (angeblich) härtere Seiten auf. Das dies auf die hier ratsuchenden eher nicht zutrifft, dürfte wohl klar sein.


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2006)

Habe auch son Brief bekommen und ich werde ganz sicher nichts bezahlen. web.de stellt  eine für 6-12 monate kostenlose e mail adresse zur verfügung. Und dann müsste mann bezahlen (37.50€) um dies weiterhin nutzen zu dürfen. Aber es gibt ja mehrer Anbeiter was e mail adressen angeht und von daher, keinen Cent!


----------



## Snake X (23 März 2006)

*Nicht bezahlen, die Macht ist mit euch!*

Rechtlich gesehen kommt ein Vertrag durch Antrag und Annahme zustande. Wenn web.de euch Rechnungen schickt ist das im rechtlichen Sinne ein Antrag. Ein Vertrag kommt nur durch die Zahlung, im rechtlichen Sinne eine Annahme, zustande.

Mir hat web.de vor einem dreiviertel Jahr bereits die erste Rechnung per Mail geschickt, obwohl ich keinen Mehrwertdienst geordert und nur einen Freemail-Account bei web.de habe. Inzwischen sind etwa 30! Rechnungen per Mail und eine Androhung einer "zwangsweisen Betreibung" postalisch bei mir eingetroffen.

Mein Anruf bei web.de, mit dem ich einfach mal herausfinden wollte, wie sich ein Mitarbeiter von web.de dazu äußert, brachte Erstaunliches ans Licht: Web.de rät, den "Vertrag" zu kündigen! Das heißt allerdings, dass ich die sogenannte Club-Mitgliedschaft, die mir web.de unterstellt, dann  anerkennen würde und somit auch für die Dauer der 9 Monate x 5 Euro zahlungspflichtig wäre!

Mein Rat an alle Betroffenen: Bezahlt diese Rechnungen auf gar keinen Fall, weil ihr damit die Mitgliedschaft in diesem *[...]* Club erst bestätigt und weiterer Ärger vorprogrammiert ist. 

Gebt diesen Leuten*[...]* kein Geld, sonst seid ihr im Club. 

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptungen) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## rolf76 (23 März 2006)

*Re: Nicht bezahlen, die Macht ist mit euch!*



			
				Snake X schrieb:
			
		

> Rechtlich gesehen kommt ein Vertrag durch Antrag und Annahme zustande. Wenn web.de euch Rechnungen schickt ist das im rechtlichen Sinne ein Antrag.


Nicht in jedem Fall richtig. Ein Vertrag könnte ja auch schon zuvor durch das Anklicken eines Angebots zustande gekommen sein. Nur wenn das ausgeschlossen werden kann, könnte man Deiner Auffassung folgen. Dann wäre die Rechnung nach §§ 133, 157 BGB auszulegen, ob sie ein Angebot auf Abschluss eines Vertrags enthält. Das ist dann nicht der Fall, wenn die Rechnung ausdrücklich erwähnt oder deutlich ergibt, dass ein Vertrag bereits bestehen soll. Eine andere Frage ist dann, ob man durch eine _vorbehaltlose _Zahlung den behaupteten Vertrag anerkennt.



> brachte Erstaunliches ans Licht: Web.de rät, den "Vertrag" zu kündigen! Das heißt allerdings, dass ich die sogenannte Club-Mitgliedschaft, die mir web.de unterstellt, dann anerkennen würde und somit auch für die Dauer der 9 Monate x 5 Euro zahlungspflichtig wäre!


Auch nicht richtig. Man kann durchaus bestreiten, dass ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist und _trotzdem _kündigen: nämlich _hilfsweise _für den Fall, dass entgegen eigener Auffassung ein Vertrag bestehen sollte.

Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos findest Du unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos (blaue Schrift anklicken).


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2006)

also:

seit anfang Januar weiss ich auch das ich in einer ungewollten Clubmitgliedschaft drin bin. tja hab mir gleich Hilfe beim Anwalt geholt nur der meint, ja blaaaaa...wir haben keine Munition das können war nicht kontern.

damals im Januar bekam ich die email...war natürlich gleich durcheinander usw. nur, ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern diesen Vertrag eingegangen zu sein. Brauch man um einen Vertrag abzuschliessen nicht zwei Willenserklärungen??? Jedenfalls hab ich nie bewusst einem Vertrag zugestimmt.

ich bin nun hin und hergerissen..vorallem hab ich auch bei vielen Foren das sekbe Problem entdeckt.

da mein Anwalt meint ich solle zahlen, da sonst noch Mahnbescheide etc. ins Haus fliegen weiss ich nun nicht was ich machen soll.

letztendlcih hab ich natürlich echt überhaupt keine Lust da noch mehr Gebühren raus geknallt zu bekommen und was wenn mir event. noch ein Verfahren droht?

liebe grüße! Steffi


----------



## Reducal (30 März 2006)

Steffi schrieb:
			
		

> ....weiss ich nun nicht was ich machen soll.


Einen anderen Anwalt suchen!  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2006)

ach ja...Kündigung per einschreiben ging auch schon im Januar an web.de. diese verdammte Mitgliedschaft wird aber erst im Juli abgemeldet. ja toll.....

Hat jmd. eine Ahnung ob es in dieser Sache schon mal zu nem Verfahren gekommen ist?

Steffi


----------



## Reducal (30 März 2006)

Ein paar Seiten zuvor steht bereits, dass dies (außer in Einzelfällen) noch nicht da gewesen ist. Am besten Du liest mal ab der ersten Seiten hier durch und verschaffst Dir einen Überblick.


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2006)

*Re: Ungewollte WEB.DE Clubmitgliedschaft*

Hallo,

ich sehe bei diesem Thema z w e i Themen:
1. das Rechtliche:
Ist der Button wirklich "deutlich gewesen, dass die AGBS akzeptiert" wurden oder nicht? Meinen laienhaften Recherchen scheint das ein wichtiges Kriterium zu sein. Mit Eurem Bestätigen durch irreführendes Wiedereinloggen lassen etc. scheint das nicht so direkt zu befolgen.

2. der Stil - gerade - von web.de (!)
Das wurde weiter oben schon angesprochen. Wer sich mit dem Unternehmen beschäftigt, wie es auftritt, auftreten möchte usw., kann auch nur schwer verwundert sein, dass ein Unternehmen, dass gerade Seriosität darstellen und die breite Masse erreichen möchte, ja fast als eines der führenden Internetportale auftreten möchte, s o l c h e Methoden nötig hat. 
Im Grunde müsste man all so etwas einfach mehr öffentlich machen.
Ich hatte vor Jahren das auch denen so geschrieben. Aber reagieren würden sie vermutlich nur, wenn man wirklich flächendeckend bis hin zu Zeitungsartikeln in den großen Tageszeitungen (Süddeutsche, Tagesspiegel, FAZ usw. ...) auf diese Bauernfängerei hinweisen würde.


----------



## Unbekannt (3 April 2006)

*Danke, Forum!*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich bisher nur mitgelesen habe, möchte ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden. Wie ihr euch sicher denken könnt, bin auch ich in eine ungewollte Club-Mitgliedschaft gerutscht.

Bei Web.de habe (nein, hatte!) ich schon seit Jahren meine Haupt-E-Mail-Adresse und war bislang ganz zufrieden, bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich nur alle 15 min. meine Mails abholen konnte und nur 12 MB Speicher für Mails zur Verfügung standen. Die "Geburtstagsgeschenke" bekam ich auch immer angeboten, bin aber nie drauf eingegangen, weil ich dazu meine Kontodaten hätte angeben müssen.

Vor ungefähr einem halben Jahr bat man mir ein sogenanntes "Treuegeschenk" für meine langjährige Mitgliedschaft an - deb Club 5 Monate lang kostenlos zu testen. Dieses Mal musste ich nicht mal meine Kontodaten angeben. "Dann kann mir ja nichts passieren, so können sie mir nichts abbuchen" dachte ich  naiv und stimmte zu. 5 Monate lang genoss ich die Vorzüge des Clubs - naja, eigentlich ja nur den unbegrenzten Speicherplatz, und dass ich meine Mails abholen konnte so oft ich wollte. Die anderen Features blieben ungenutzt. Doch dann kam plötzlich eine Mail: "Ihre Clubmitgliedschaft wurde verlängert". Und gleichzeitig eine Rechnung über 5 EUR für den ersten Monat. Ich erschrak und kramte die "Willkommen im Club"-Mail von vor 5 Monaten raus. Dort stand doch tatsächlich in kleiner Schrift, dass sich die Mitgliedschaft um *12 Monate* verlängert, sollte ich nicht innerhalt von vier Monaten kündigen. Dass ich kündigen muss, war mir nie bewusst gewesen, diese Passage der Mail hatte ich dummerweise übersehen und hatte angenommen, dass das Postfach nach den 5 Monaten automatisch wieder in die kostenlose Variante zurückgestellt werden würde.

Falsch gedacht! Jetzt hatte ich den Salat. Beim Googeln stieß ich auf dieses Forum, und auf diesen Artikel auf 123recht.net. Basierend auf dem Artikel schrieb ich ein Fax, in dem ich erläuterte, dass ich keine Willenserklärung, einem kostenpflichtigen Club beizutreten, zugestimmt hätte, sondern lediglich einem kostenlosen Test. Darum hätte ich ja auch meine Kontodaten nicht angegeben. Zurück kam ein Standardschreiben per Mail, deren Inhalt ihr wahrscheinlich kennt, in dem stand, dass nur ich der Mitgliedschaft zugestimmt haben könne da man sich dafür einloggen müsse, und dass mein Schreiben als Kündigung zum Ablauf der 12 Monate verstanden wurde.

Daraufhin überlegte ich mir, ob ich nicht die 60 EUR zahlen und als Lehrgeld verbuchen sollte, da ich ja selber so nachlässig war und die Willkommens-Mail und die AGB nicht vollständig und gewissenhaft durchgelesen hatte (aber jetzt mal ehrlich: wer von euch liest jedes Mal den ganzen Text einer AGB/Lizenz etc. bevor er das Häkchen setzt?!? Da ist man ja nur noch am Lesen...).

Allerdings hatte ich mich nicht schnell genug entschieden, und Sonntag vor einer Woche kam dann per Mail die erste Mahnung - inklusive 2,50 EUR Mahngebühr!! Da war's für mich vorbei. Die erste Mahnung ist doch üblicherweise kostenlos, selbst wenn sie per Post kommt - im Fall von web.de, wo das höchstwahrscheinlich automatisch passiert, und was die so gut wie nichts kostet, fand ich das eine Frechheit hoch drei!

Da ich hier im Forum sowie auf 123recht.net gelesen hatte, dass so ein Fall noch nie vor Gericht gelandet war und dass Web.de wenn man hart blieb immer "aus Kulanz" auf den geforderten Betrag verzichtete, entschloss ich mich, ebenfalls zu kämpfen. Ich schrieb nochmal ein Fax, in dem ich im Großen und Ganzen den Wortlaut aus [post=119047]diesem Beitrag[/post] auf S. 18 übernahm (danke Anonymer Poster!) . Insbesondere forderte ich auch innerhalb von 14 Tagen den Beweis, dass ich einer kostenpflichtigen Mitgliedschaft zugestimmt hätte, wo ich doch keine Kontodaten angegeben hatte, und dass ich allen Kontakten eine neue Adresse mitgeteilt hätte und den Web.de-Account nicht mehr nutzen würde. Im Hinblick auf die drohende Sperrung hatte ich das tatsächlich gemacht, und alle Mails vom web.de-Server gelöscht.

Wieder kam nur eine Standardantwort per Mail, fast dieselbe wie nach dem ersten Fax ("Schreiben wurde als Kündigung auf Vertragsende in 12 Monaten aufgefasst")! Außerdem war in der Antwort die Rede von "Geburtstagsgeschenk", obwohl ich in meinen Faxen eindeutig "Treuegeschenk" geschrieben hatte.

Also schrieb ich zurück (diesmal per Mail, nicht mehr per Fax), dass sie mein Fax wohl gar nicht gelesen hätten, und dass ich weiterhin auf einen per Post zuzusendenden Beweis warte, dass tatsächlich ein Vertrag zustande gekommen wäre. Falls ich diesen nicht innerhalb von zwei Wochen erhalten sollte, würden sie von meinem Anwalt hören. Außerdem teilte ich ihnen mit, dass ich deren Arbeitsweise in gut frequentierten Foren und in Leserbriefen an Magazine wie die c't etc. kundtun würde.

Tja, und heute kam dann die Mail, dass man sich zwar nicht bewusst sei, dass ein Rückerstattungsanspruch bestehe, dass man aber trotzdem bereit sei, den geforderten Betrag auszubuchen, und dass der Vertrag storniert wurde.

Also hat sich für mich bestätigt was hier und auf anderen Webseiten steht - dass man bei web.de wohl das Risiko, vor ein Gericht zu ziehen, nicht eingehen möchte, weil ihnen das die Tour vermasseln könnte.

Jedenfalls nochmal vielen Dank für die Beiträge hier, die mit geholfen haben, aus der Sache wieder rauszukommen!

Für alle andern, die sich immer noch mit dem ungewollten Club rumschlagen müssen: hart bleiben, es lohnt sich!


Viele Grüße
Woody


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo Leute,
auch ich habe mich versehentlich für das web.de Club-Abo registriert.
Als nun die Rechnung über 30€ kam, hab ich aus Angst vor höheren Kosten dann die Kontodaten meiner Mom angegeben, da ich noch kein eigenes hab...
die 30€ wurden abgebucht, jedoch veranlasste meine Mom eine Rücklastschrift als wir auf dieses forum stießen. Nun habe ich aber vorhin gelesen das mit der bezahlung, dem vertrag zugestimmt wurde.

Zuvor habe ich eine mail verfasst, in der ich vom Widerrufsrecht gebrauch machen wollte, dann hat man mich darauf hingewiesen das diese außerhalb des dafür vorgesehen Zeitraums liegt.


----------



## DNA2 (5 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Als nun die Rechnung über 30€ kam, hab ich aus Angst vor höheren Kosten dann die Kontodaten meiner Mom angegeben, da ich noch kein eigenes hab...


Kopfschüttel ... warum machst du denn sowas?


----------



## magnetoman (5 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Also ich sag mal dazu eines, ich bin seit Anfang an bei web.de und ich kann einfach nur sagen, das es ja schließlich auch was kostet für den Service den man da bekommt. Mittlerweile unbegrenzten Speicherplatz und vieles mehr. Ich möchte hier allerdings keine Werbung machen , finde nur , das web.de äußerst seriös in meinen Augen ist und auf Mitgliedschaften und evtl Zusatzkosten schon genau hinweist. Also vielleicht einfach mal etwas genauer sein bei einer registrierung, denn wenn du immer so sorglos damit bist, kann dir so einiges im Netz passieren!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> magnetoman Rookie
> Registriert seit: 04.04.2006
> Beiträge: 1


Na toll, meldet sich extra an um eine  Jubelarie loszulassen und Userschelte zu betreiben...
Hab selber mehrfach die "geschickt" gemachten Einblendungen bei  der web.de Anmeldung gesehen 
und kann gut nachvollziehen, dass unerfahrene User sich  leicht in die Irre führen lassen konnten. 

cp


----------



## stieglitz (5 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Hab selber mehrfach die "geschickt" gemachten Einblendungen bei  der web.de Anmeldung gesehen
> und kann gut nachvollziehen, dass unerfahrene User sich  leicht in die Irre führen lassen konnten.
> 
> cp


Nach dem Anmelden hatte ich das gestern auch. Ich brauchte gut 2-3 Minuten, um herauszufinden wie ich auf meinen Posteingang komme. Ich wollte danach noch eine Hardcopy von der Seite mache, da kam die Einblendung nicht mehr. Heute auch nicht. Für ungeübte und Neulinge kann das wirklich sehr schnell gehen, dass man sich ungewollt anmeldet.
Wirklich seriös find ich das nicht.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Zur Klarstellung: Wer über pop3-Server/ Mailprogramm auf web.de zugreift , wird diese Einblendungen nie zu Gesicht bekommen.
Diese "verlockenden" Einladungen bekommt nur zu sehen, wer über das Webmail-Interface geht. Dies ist regelmäßig der Fall, wenn  
man nicht von seinem heimischen PC auf seine Email zugreifen möchte

cp


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem Anmelden hatte ich das gestern auch. Ich brauchte gut 2-3 Minuten,
> um herauszufinden wie ich auf meinen Posteingang komme.


Eine Variante der bisherigen Masche: nach der Anmeldung kommt dieses Bild (siehe Anhang) 
Man muß zwar nicht mehr nach dem winzigen Button "weiter zu freemail" suchen,  sondern "nur" einfach auf Posteingang klicken 
dann verschwindet die Werbung  im Nirwana, aber verwirrend bleibt es trotzdem. 

cp


----------



## stieglitz (5 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

@CP
Genau diese Seite hatte ich auch. Ich musste jetzt selbst bei deinem Screenshot mehrere Sekunden schaun, wos weitergeht.


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

... wobei das hier doch etwas einfacher ist, als bei der Kaltaquise, da Ihr schon eingeloggt gewesen seid. Derzeit, im Abstand von etwa drei Monaten, kommt nach dem Aufruf der Startseite von web.de die Offerte - mal sehen, ob sich da auch das Layout "etwas" angepasst hat.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ... wobei das hier doch etwas einfacher ist, als bei der Kaltaquise, da Ihr schon eingeloggt gewesen seid.


Nix da, auch  alle früheren "Kaltaquise"  kamen bei mir immer erst nach der Anmeldung.
Sonst würde es doch nicht so einfach sein, jemanden zu überrumpeln 

cp


----------



## magnetoman (5 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

war eine persönliche Meinung, ist doch wohl auch logisch, das man die Leute locken will, letzendlich leben die doch von Clubmitgliedern und nicht von dem was frei zur Verfügung steht. Ich persönlich finde den Service eben für das Geld nicht schlecht und von "Beschi***" kann ich da auch nicht's sehen.Mal 2 min nehmen wenn etwas anders ist als sonst kann doch nicht so schlimm sein oder? Da gibt es ganz andere Sachen die ich z.B für meine Kid's immer wieder bügeln muß, wo bewußt Kinder und Jugendliche abgezogen werden!


----------



## jupp11 (5 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				magnetoman schrieb:
			
		

> war eine persönliche Meinung,


Und was haben diejenigen davon, die sich hier mit Problemen melden? 
 Es ist jetzt hinreichend bekannt,  dass du zufrieden bist.  

j.


----------



## Heiko (5 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				magnetoman schrieb:
			
		

> war eine persönliche Meinung, ist doch wohl auch logisch, das man die Leute locken will, letzendlich leben die doch von Clubmitgliedern und nicht von dem was frei zur Verfügung steht. Ich persönlich finde den Service eben für das Geld nicht schlecht und von "Beschi***" kann ich da auch nicht's sehen.Mal 2 min nehmen wenn etwas anders ist als sonst kann doch nicht so schlimm sein oder? Da gibt es ganz andere Sachen die ich z.B für meine Kid's immer wieder bügeln muß, wo bewußt Kinder und Jugendliche abgezogen werden!


Die dürfen auch gerne ihr Geld mit Clubmitgliedern verdienen. Von mir aus auch Millionäre werden.
Dass aber die Preisangabe nicht über die Maßen transparent ist, ist auch Fakt. Das kann man verbessern und hat damit dann auch keine halb freiwilligen Kunden mehr.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich habe mal eine juristische Frage (darf auch gerne in einen passenderen Thread verschoben werden):

Im Screenshot von Captain Picard steht: "Sie können Ihre Mitgliedschaft während des Testmonats jederzeit telefonisch beenden."

Diese Nummer wird ja nicht mal angegeben, ich vermute mal, dass es eine Nummer ist, die 12 Cent pro Minute (0180-5-Nummer) oder sogar noch mehr (0900-Nummer) kostet.

Das aber nur nebenbei, meine Hauptfrage lautet:

Darf ein Anbieter (hier web.de) für eine Kündigung eine bestimmte Form vorschreiben bzw. darf eine Kündigung in Textform (E-Mail etc.) oder gar Schriftform (Brief) abgelehnt werden?

Wäre das nicht als eine allgemeine Geschäftsbedingung aufzufassen, die der Inhaltskontrolle unterliegt und in diesem Fall den Kunden unangemessen benachteiligt?


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Nummer wird ja nicht mal angegeben, ich vermute mal, dass es eine Nummer ist, die 12 Cent pro Minute (0180-5-Nummer) oder sogar noch mehr (0900-Nummer) kostet.


Die Nebenbeiantwort 


			
				Impressum schrieb:
			
		

> Info-Tel:
> 01212-6-2222 2222
> nur Festnetz Dt. Telekom
> (0,12 EUR/Min)


cp


----------



## Unregistriert (6 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo zusammen. Ich bin leider auch Opfer dieses Clubs geworden. Im Februar 06 erhielt ich ein Schreiben vom Anwalt [.....]. Dort wurde ich aufgefordert eine Gesamtforderung von 85,93€ zu bezahlen. Daraufhin schrieb ich dem Anwalt das ich nicht wüßte wofür ich bezahlen soll. Am 15.03.06 bekam ich dann von web.de einen Brief. "Mit der Teilnahme an unserem web.de Club Aktionsangebot haben Sie im Rahmen des Bestellvorganges die dazugehörige AGB gelesen und akzeptiert." Weiter heißt es das ich am 30.05.2005 an einem dreimonatigen Geburtstagsgeschenk teilgenommen habe. Das hätte ich bis spätestens zum 30.08.05 kündigen ´müßen. Das war nicht der Fall, da ich nicht wußte diesem Club überhaupt beigetreten zu sein. Ich habe seit ca. 6 Jahren mein Email Konto dort. Ich nutze es aber seit 1 1/2 Jahren überhaupt nicht mehr, da ich eine Emailadresse über meine Arbeit habe. Ich habe nie im Leben irgendein Button angeklickt das ich den Club nutzen möchte, da ich da eh nichts von habe. Zum zweiten habe ich auch nie eine Rechnung oder Mahnung bekommen. Das habe ich dann auch web.de geschrieben. Daraufhin hieß es das Sie mir diese auf mein Email Konto gesandt haben. Ja toll, darauf kann ich aber jetzt auch nicht mehr zugreifen, da dieses gesperrt ist solange ich nicht zahle. Wie gesagt ging es in der ersten Forderung um einen Betrag von 85,93 €. Im Schreiben von web.de am 15.03.06 wurden es dann schon 153,61 €. Dort hieß es da ich nach dem kostenlosen drei Monaten einen 6-monatigen Vertrag hatte und der nicht gekündigt wurde, hat sich dieser am 28.02.2006 für 12 Monate verlängert. Daraus ergibt sich dann ein Betrag von 153,61 €. Auf dieses Schreiben antwortete ich das Sie mir bitte die Vertragsunterlagen zuschicken sollen, damit mein Rechtsanwalt diese prüfen kann. Am 04.04.06 erhielt ich dann wieder einen Brief von web.de. Dort wurde mir dann gesagt das nur ich diesen Vertrag geschlossen haben kann da ich meinen Benutzernamen und mein Passwort angeben musste. Das kann  ja auch alles sein, aber ich habe NIE diesen Club beantragt. Was soll ich jetzt machen ? Ich habe auch gelesen das man bei der Anmeldung zum Club Konto oder Kreditkartenangaben machen muss. Dieses habe ich auch nie gemacht, denn web.de hat auch nie bei mir was abgebucht. Also haben die auch keine Daten von mir. Was sagt ihr dazu. Wie gehe ich jetzt vor ? Ich zahle doch für nichts was ich nicht zu verantworten habe. Ich hoffe ich kriege schnell Antwort von euch. Danke !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Grüße Ela

_Name editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## BenTigger (6 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Ela (Unregistriert) schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt ihr dazu. Wie gehe ich jetzt vor ?



Wir sagen dazu: nimm dir etwas Zeit und lese diesen Thread von Seite 1 an. Mehr wollen und dürfen wir dir zu deinem Fall nicht sagen, da es sonst eine Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall wäre. Hier ist zu lesen, wie andere vorgegangen sind und versuche daraus deine eigene Vorgehensweise zu planen. Wenn dir das nicht möglich ist, wende dich an einen Anwalt deines Vertrauens.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. 

Gestern war ich beim Anwalt, aber der sagte mir ich könnte nichts machen. Ich solle lieber bezahlen bevor noch mehr Kosten entstehen. Aber wie gesagt ich sehe nicht ein für etwas zu zahlen was ich nie benutzt habe.

Naja ich schaue mir mal die Einträge hier an und dann schauen wir mal.

Wenn sich was neues ergibt werde ich mich melden.

Grüße Ela


----------



## BenTigger (7 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Wenn du dann immer noch nicht bescheid weisst und wieder deinen Anwalt aufsuchst, übergebe ihm auch die Infos von hier. Nicht jeder Anwalt kennt sich mit den Internetgebaren aus


----------



## drboe (7 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Klarstellung: Wer über pop3-Server/ Mailprogramm auf web.de zugreift , wird diese Einblendungen nie zu Gesicht bekommen.
> Diese "verlockenden" Einladungen bekommt nur zu sehen, wer über das Webmail-Interface geht. Dies ist regelmäßig der Fall, wenn
> man nicht von seinem heimischen PC auf seine Email zugreifen möchte


Ja. Allerdings werden damit nicht alle Ordner geleert. Angesichts der spam-Flut ist es aber durchaus sinnvoll, die spam-Filterfunktionen zu benutzen. Dann landet ein Teil der ankommenden Mails z. B. im Papierkorb. Und weil es beim Filtern Fehler gibt, muss man ab und an via Browser nachsehen, ob eventuell versehentlich eine Mail falsch eingestuft wurde. Dabei wird mir gelegentlich ein Geburtstags- oder Treuegeschenk angedient, obwohl ich dann gar nicht Geburtstag habe - wer gibt schon echte Nutzerdaten an? - und ich durchaus auch andere Mail-Adressen bzw. ISP benutze. 

Die entsprechende Clubwerbung finde ich ziemlich intransparent. Und es ist wohl kein Zufall, dass man sich per Mausklick anmelden aber nur telefonisch wieder abmelden kann. Personal kostet Monat für Monat, während ein Abmelde-Link nur bei der Entwicklung zu Buche schlägt. Ein Schelm, wer Schlechtes dabei denkt.

Ich hätte übrigens nichts gegen einen kostenpflichtigen Account, auch wenn ich mir davon kaum Vorteile verspreche. Aber 5 Euro sind einfach nicht marktgerecht. Dafür bekomme ich bei der gleichen Gruppe (WEB.DE gehört zu United Internet) 5 Domains mit zusammen mindestens 125 Mail-Accounts inklusive ausreichend Traffic.

M. Boettcher


----------



## DNA2 (7 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Ja. Allerdings werden damit nicht alle Ordner geleert. Angesichts der spam-Flut ist es aber durchaus sinnvoll, die spam-Filterfunktionen zu benutzen. Dann landet ein Teil der ankommenden Mails z. B. im Papierkorb. Und weil es beim Filtern Fehler gibt, muss man ab und an via Browser nachsehen, ob eventuell versehentlich eine Mail falsch eingestuft wurde.


Das stimmt so nicht.
Man kann bei den POP3-Einstellungen beides vorgeben:
a) kein Löschen der Posteingangsordner mit Mails - sowohl mit kritischen ("unerwünscht") als auch mit unkritischen ("Posteingang")
b) Abholen beider Ordner.

Im Übrigen lässt sich der Spamschutz abschalten ...


----------



## Unregistriert (7 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo ich habe das gleiche prob. ich habe heute eine rechnung per e-mail bekommen das ich den club beitrag zahlen soll. ich habe weder auf der seite noch sonstwo eine clubmitgliedschaft beantragt, oder erworben, geht ja garnicht ich nutze schon seit 2 jahren outlook .. nach langem diskutieren mit web.de via e-mail sagte mir so eine nicole das man schon nur beim einloggen auf der seite einen vertrag mit web.de abschliest, und somit web.de club mitglied wird ..

ziehmliche frechheit da das nichtmal sein kann, wegen outlook ..

irgendwo am anfang hab ich was von ausreichender informierung gelesen .. das war sicher nicht der fall wenn man erst 7 monate später erfährt das man bei web.de club ist.. und dann sofort zahlen soll

das ist ganz klar eine [...] in einem anderem forum hab ich gelesen, das die beiträge nicht gezahlt wurden. und web.de dagegen nichts machen kann.. bzw. macht, nur drohen 


hier mal paar ausschnitte von den e-mails 

"Der Vertrag wurde online am 21.09.2005 über Ihr Postfach [email protected] 
abgeschlossen. Ein schriftlicher Vertragsschluss ist bei online geschlossenen Verträgen 
nicht erforderlich, weshalb Ihnen auch kein entsprechender Vertrag zugesendet werden kann"


und das ist der wohl erste beitrag den ich zahlen soll.. wo ich allerdings nie eine mahnung dazu bekommen hab, bzw. ist das heute die erste 

"Rechnung: R-6920824
Rechnungstext: WEB.DE Club
zu zahlen: 12.50
Zeitraum von: 2005-12-21
Zeitraum bis: 2006-01-20
"

die schicken mir nach 4 monaten eine rechnung per mail + mahngebür .. da kann was nicht stimmen, zumal sie oben gesagt hat das ich mich am 21.09.05 als clubmitgleid eingetragen hab .. das stimmt hinten und vorne nicht von den daten 

ich werde nichts bezahlen, die tante da hat mir auch per mail gesagt ich sollte per fax, oder brief eine kündigung schreiben, werd ich sicher nicht tun, weil ich schon bewust  damals bei der erstellung des freemail accs keine richtigen daten angebenen hab, sprich erfundene daten,, die wollen doch jetzt nur das ich das per post oder fax mache, damit sie eine anschirft bekommen

ich zahle nix, die können mir gerne noch 10 jahre clubmitgliedschaft anrechnen, geld werden sie nie sehen, und ich werd den acc jetzt auch ncihtmehr benutzten

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (7 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

.. ich habe soeben diese e-mail bekommen, find ich sehr lustig

Sehr geehrter User, 

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Unsere Prüfung hat ergeben, dass Sie den Premium-Schutz aktiviert haben und somit 
bereits die Vorteile der Clubmitgliedschaft nutzen. 

Bitte haben Sie Verständnis, dass wir die Kündigung nicht rückwirkend 
akzeptieren können. 

Aus Kulanz und ohne Anerkennen einer Rechtspflicht sind wir bereit, Ihnen 
50% der Forderung zu erlassen und den Vertrag nach Ablauf von 6 Monaten zu beenden.

Der Clubbeitrag für den 6-Monatsvertrag wird monatlich in Höhe von 5,- EUR von dem von 
Ihnen angegebenen Zahlungsweg abgebucht bzw. in Rechnung gestellt.

Geben Sie uns bitte schriftlich Bescheid, gerne auch per E-Mail, ob Sie mit unserem Vergleichs-
angebot einverstanden sind, damit wir die die Kündigung nach Ablauf von 6 Monaten veranlassen können.

Sofern wir keine Rückmeldung von Ihnen erhalten, gehen wir davon aus, dass 
Sie mit der Vertragsverlängerung um 12 Monate einverstanden sind. 

Bei der Überprüfung Ihrer Adressdaten wurde festgestellt, dass die zu 
Ihrer Bestellung angegebene Adresse unrichtig ist. Daher bitten wir Sie, 
die Adressdaten richtig abzuändern

Vorsorglich weisen wir Sie darauf hin, dass wir uns vorbehalten bei der 
bewussten Angabe falscher Daten rechtliche Schritte gegen Sie einzuleiten. 
Dazu haben wir die für Ihre Bestellung verwendete IP-Adresse zur weiteren 
Rückverfolgung gespeichert.

Haben Sie noch weitere Fragen zu diesem Thema? Unser Team steht Ihnen unter 
der unten aufgeführten Rufnummer gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

....

_persönliche Daten gelöscht , siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Unregistriert (7 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

HAHAHA und nochmal ich, nachdem ich auf diese oben e-mail geantworte habe, mit so dingen wie, ich habe noch alle e-mail auf meinem e-mail programm, und kann nachprüfen was angekommen ist, und was nicht, und das ich keine bestätigungsmail von einer clubmitgliedschaft habe ..

und das die internetanbieter nach neuem gesetzt die addressen der zugehörigen ip nichtmehr rausgeben dürfen,

und das man mit dem erstellen einer freemail man automatisch in einen kostenpflichtigenclub beitritt, und das das nicht rechtens sei. 
hab ich diese e-mail bekommen : 

Sehr geehrter User, 

auch bei nochmaligem Prüfen der Vertragsunterlagen konnten wir keinen 
Anspruch auf einen Verzicht unserer Forderung feststellen. Wir sind dennoch 
ohne Anerkennen einer Rechtspflicht bereit, auf das Geltendmachen unserer 
Forderung zu verzichten und werden die offenen Beträge ausbuchen.

Betrachten Sie die Zahlungserinnerungen als hinfällig.
Die Verlängerung des Club Vertrages haben wir storniert.

Wir wünschen Ihnen weiterhin viel Spaß und gute Kommunikation mit WEB.DE.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

....


also doch nur alles [ edit] , wenn ihr ähnlichen e-mail stressen mit denen habt, macht es so wie ich, einfach mal etwas kundig machen, in gewissen rechtslagen. und die tatsachen auf den tisch legen

_ein Wort editiert modaction _


----------



## SEP (7 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> macht es so wie ich, einfach mal etwas kundig machen, in gewissen rechtslagen. und die tatsachen auf den tisch legen


:gruebel: Wozu wohl dieses Forum eingerichtet wurde :gruebel:


----------



## Unregistriert (7 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

damit meinte ich im gesetztbuch nachschauen .. z.b.


----------



## drboe (7 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				DNA2 schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich schrieb doch (s. o.): Angesichts der spam-Flut ist es aber durchaus sinnvoll, die spam-Filterfunktionen zu benutzen. Abschalten ist also keine Lösung. Und die Ordner per POP3 abzuholen, in denen der Müll landet, bewirkt letztlich das Gleiche. Und daher sehe ich relativ regelmäßig per Browser nach, was sich da so ansammelt und korrigiere, falls nötig. Nur deshalb werde ich überhaupt mit der eingeblendeten WEB.DE Club-Werbung konfrontiert. Die Werbemails von WEB.DE vernichtet mein Client.  

Die Funktion "nie löschen" ist bei mehr als 100 spams pro Tag m. E. weniger sinnvoll. Sie gibt es zudem nicht beim "Papierkorb". Der kennt nur 1 bzw. 30 Tage Aufbewahrungszeit, schluckt aber ca. 10% des vom Server sortierten Mülls. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## DNA2 (7 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

_Zu dieser Gegendarstellung folgende Anmerkung der Redaktion:_
Herr Dr. B. hat Recht.​


----------



## Unregistriert (10 April 2006)

*Nachtrag*

Nachtrag zu meinem Beitrag [post=140358]140358 (Danke, Forum!)[/post]:

Obwohl mir per Mail bestätigt wurde, dass der Vertrag storniert und der geforderte Betrag ausgebucht worden sei, habe ich jetzt eine "letzte Mahnung" erhalten. Sollte ich nicht bis zum 17.04.2006 gezahlt haben, würde mein Account gesperrt werden. Berücksichtigt worden seien Zahlungen bis zum 03.04.2006. Die Aufforderung zur Angabe von Konto-/Kreditkartendaten kommt bei der Anmeldung allerdings nicht mehr, seit ich die Mail bzgl. Stornierung erhalten habe.

Die Stornierungs-Mail habe ich am 03.04.2006 erhalten. Vielleicht liegt ja nur eine Überschneidung vor...

Jetzt werde ich mal abwarten. Sollte der Account tatsächlich gesperrt werden, werde ich in einer Mail nochmal auf die Stornierung hinweisen.

Laut Mahnung würde ich Web.de jetzt 12,50 EUR schulden: 5,00 EUR für die Mitgliedschaft im Monat März, plus 2,50 EUR Mahngebühr für die erste Mahnung, plus 5,00 EUR (!!) Mahngebühr für die zweite/letzte Mahnung. Also insgesamt höhere Mahngebühren als der tatsächliche Rechnungsbetrag!! Nicht gerade die feine Art, wie ich finde...


Gruß
Woody


----------



## Suchender (10 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> und das die internetanbieter nach neuem gesetzt die addressen der zugehörigen ip nichtmehr rausgeben dürfen,



Im Ergebnis (web.de erhält keine Nutzerdaten) könntest du Recht haben, aber die Rechtslage ist trotzdem falsch dargestellt.

Es gab in dieser Rechtsfrage kein neues Gesetz. Es gab Anfang 2006 ein Urteil (welches strenggenommen nur für den entschiedenen Einzelfall gilt), welches die *Speicherung* von Verbindungsdaten, soweit diese nicht für Rechnungszwecke benötigt werden, als unzulässig erklärte.
Nicht (mehr) gespeicherte Daten können naturgemäß auch nicht herausgegeben werden. 
(Sobald der deutsche Gesetzgeber aber die EU-Vorgaben zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung in nationales Recht umgesetzt hat, könnte die Gerichtsentscheidung ohnehin obsolet werden.)

Das alles hat aber nicht viel damit zu tun, dass web.de Schwierigkeiten haben dürfte, noch rechtzeitig an eventuell (unter Umständen rechtswidrig) gespeicherte Verbindungsdaten und damit an die Nutzerdaten heranzukommen.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich habe mich heute auf dieser Seite wiedergefunden weil ich ebenfalls seit 14 Tagen erhebliche Probleme mit WEB.de habe.
Nur mit dem Unterschied, ich habe mich nie dort angemeldet. Am 21.3.2006  erhielt ich eine Rechnung über 67,50 € incl. Mahngebühr für einen Jahresbeitrag als Clubmitglied da ich trotz mehrmaliger Mahnung reagiert habe. 
Verwundert habe ich mich mit WEB.de in Verbindung gesetzt und ebenfalls diese "08/15-Mails erhalten. Und mehr noch man wollte nun plötzlich sogar 118,00 € von mir haben.
Auch nachdem ich angefragt habe ob ich mich mit z.B. meiner Personalausweisnr o.ä. identifizieren mußte erhielt ich wieder die Antwort, dass nur ich mich angemeldet haben könnte. Nachdem ich den Beweis angetreten habe dass sich jeder unter einem x.beliebigen Namen aus dem Telefonbuch bei WEB.de Club anmelden kann legte man mir nahe bei der Polizei Anzeige gegen Unbekannt zu erstellen.

Am nächsten Tag erhielt ich auch schon Post von dem Rechtsanwalt von WEB.de. Dieser forderte von mir den Betrag für das erste halbe Jahr und somit incl. Kosten 86,32€. Bald wird wahrscheinlich auch der Jahresbeitrag von ihm angefordert werden. 
Da hier die Beweispflicht nicht bei mir sondern bei WEB.DE liegt werde mal abwarten was die Herrschaften sich jetzt noch einfallen lasse. 
Für mich ist das ganze ein großer Witz und eine Anmaßung sondergleichen.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.
> 
> Gestern war ich beim Anwalt, aber der sagte mir ich könnte nichts machen. Ich solle lieber bezahlen bevor noch mehr Kosten entstehen. Aber wie gesagt ich sehe nicht ein für etwas zu zahlen was ich nie benutzt habe.
> 
> ...




Ich weiß nicht ob dein Anwalt unbedingt Recht hat. Ich war gestern bei der Verbraucherzentrale und habe das genaue Gegenteil gehört.


----------



## UlliZ (11 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ... Gestern war ich beim Anwalt, aber der sagte mir ich könnte nichts machen. Ich solle lieber bezahlen bevor noch mehr Kosten entstehen. ...



Sach mal welcher Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenanwalt hat denn so eine hervorragende und geradezu meisterhafte Beratung durchgeführt?

Vielleicht mal bei der zuständigen Anwaltskammer über ein solches Verhalten informieren, wenn dieser Anwalt Dir für diese "Erstberatung" auch noch (wie ich annehmen darf?) ein properes Honorar in Rechnung stellte?

Den Spruch dass man "besser bezahlt bevor noch mehr Kosten entstehen" kenne ich persönlich eigentlich nur aus den Mahnbriefen wenig seriöser Anbieter :devil2:


----------



## A John (11 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				UlliZ schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht aus diesem Grund (letzter Absatz):
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=141794&postcount=694

Gruß A. John


----------



## Unregistriert (11 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo Leute,
keine Panik, die komischen Firmen die euch so in Verträge ziehen, 
wollen, und mittels Rechnungsstellung; und Drohungen mit Anwalt und so
kann vergessen. 
Wenn nicht bewusst bzw. gewollt einen Vertrag geschlossen wurde, denn die Firmen
Müssen das wenn darauf ankommt, beim Gericht nach weisen.

Aber Achtung sollte durch ein Gericht ein Mahnbescheid (Gelber Brief) zugestellt werden,
diesem unbedingt in der angegebenen Frist, Widerspruch einlegen.
Und legt eine Liste mit ähnlichen gestellten Ansprüchen aus Foren mit bei, um die Firma
Unglaubwürdig zu machen!   

Sollte die Frist überschritten werden, gibt das der Firma Recht auf Anspruch der Zahlung +Gebühren
und als nächstens kommt der Gerichtsvollzieher und Pfändet euch!       

Allerdings machen die das recht selten, kostet die jedes mal um die 20 € die, die vor bezahlen müssen!

Also last die doch Klagen, das kostet den Geld 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
[....]

_Mailadresse entfernt. Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. MOD/BR_


----------



## KatzenHai (12 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Achtung sollte durch ein Gericht ein Mahnbescheid (Gelber Brief) zugestellt werden,
> diesem unbedingt in der angegebenen Frist, Widerspruch einlegen.
> Und legt eine Liste mit ähnlichen gestellten Ansprüchen aus Foren mit bei, um die Firma
> Unglaubwürdig zu machen!


1. Gegenrede:   
Dem Widerspruch (Formblatt) muss und sollte man eigentlich gar nix beifügen - erst allerdings Recht nicht, um "die Firma unglaubwürdig zu machen"; das gelingt mit Widerspruchs-Beigaben sicherlich nicht, da es das Mahngericht nicht die Bohne interessiert (auch gar nicht darf).



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte die Frist überschritten werden, gibt das der Firma Recht auf Anspruch der Zahlung +Gebühren
> und als nächstens kommt der Gerichtsvollzieher und Pfändet euch!


2. Gegenrede:
Gerichtsvollzieher und Pfändung drohen erst nach dem Vollstreckungsbescheid (2. Runde).       



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings machen die das recht selten, kostet die jedes mal um die 20 € die, die vor bezahlen müssen!


3. Gegenrede:
Wenn "die" einen vollstreckbaren Titel haben, vollstrecken die. Den Gerichtsvollzieher muss man nämlich nicht vorfinanzieren - erst wenn der Vollstreckungsversuch die Kosten nicht einbringt, kommt die Rechnung vom Vollstreckungsorgan.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

ja mein Anwalt hat mir unterdessen einen Brief geschickt, das er die Angelegenheit zu den Akten legt und ich zahlen soll, dann hab ich meine Ruhe. Das seh ich aber auch überhaupt nicht ein. Mal sehen ob web.de mich nun anschreibt...

Bin am überlegen zur Verbraucherzentrale zu gehen. 

Mittlerweile schulde ich web.de 37,50€. Mein Account is gesperrt und ich hab ihn seit der ersten Rechnung auch net mehr benutzt.

mal sehen wie das Spektakel weiter geht....


----------



## Unregistriert (12 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

ach ja der obere Thread is von mir-Steffi. hab vor ein paar seiten schon mal meine Spuren hinterlassen


----------



## Unregistriert (13 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

es geht doch: nach vielem hin- und hergemaile hat mir web.de folgende nachricht zukommen lassen :

Sehr geehrter Herr B., 

auch bei nochmaligem Prüfen der Vertragsunterlagen konnten wir keinen 
Anspruch auf einen Verzicht unserer Forderung feststellen. Wir sind dennoch 
ohne Anerkennen einer Rechtspflicht bereit, auf das Geltendmachen unserer 
Forderung zu verzichten und werden den offenen Betrag ausbuchen.

Betrachten Sie die Zahlungserinnerung zur Rechnungsnummer ... als 
hinfällig.
Die Verlängerung des Club Vertrages haben wir storniert.

Wir wünschen Ihnen weiterhin viel Spaß und gute Kommunikation mit WEB.DE.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Tobo (14 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Auch ich bin in diese Falle gedtappt, möglicherweise hat meine Tochter (10) sogar das Häkchen gesetzt. 

Meine Frage ist nun.

Da ich vorsichtigerweise nie eine ordentliche Adresse angab; ist es nun möglich, dass web.de mich über die "IP-Suche" rausbekommen will? 

Ich würde mich ja abmelden, doch annonym geht das ja nicht. 
-Schlimmsten falls würde ich ja die 5 € Lehrgeld bezahlen. (Aber wenn ich darüber nachdenke, was sich da der einst vernünftige "web.de" hat einfallen lassen, gebe ich das Geld lieber in den nächsten Klingelbeutel)

wer kann mir einen Rat geben?

Tobo


----------



## Genesis (15 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> möglicherweise hat meine Tochter (10) sogar das Häkchen gesetzt.


Ich denke mal, dass muss ich nicht verstehen...


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich weiß nicht ob ich Danke sagen soll, ich tue es aber.

Alos vielen dank und ein schönes Ostern

Tobo


----------



## Unregistriert (17 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Tobo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mich ja abmelden, doch annonym geht das ja nicht.



Vielleicht doch - z.B. ein Fax schicken, bei unterdrückter Rufnummerübermittlung, und als Absender keine Adresse, sondern nur den web.de-Account angeben. Die Antwort kommt ohnehin per Mail, sogar wenn eine Postadresse vorliegt. (Ob der Account gesperrt ist oder nicht, juckt die anscheinend nicht, was ich auch für eine fragwürdige Praxis halte.)

Oder statt dem Fax einen Brief ohne Absender schicken. Wenn daraufhin eine Mail mit einer Kündigungsbestätigung kommt, hat man den Beweis, dass der Brief angekommen ist.



			
				Tobo schrieb:
			
		

> -Schlimmsten falls würde ich ja die 5 € Lehrgeld bezahlen.



Es handelt sich sicherlich nicht nur um 5 €, da sich die Mitgliedschaft ja immer um ein halbes, oder wie in meinem Fall sogar um ein ganzes Jahr verlängert. Bei 5 € pro Monat macht das insgesamt 30 € bzw. 60 €.[/QUOTE]

Im Übrigen halte ich es für fraglich, ob Web.de den Aufwand auf sich nehmen würde, die Adresse über IP-Adresse vom ISP zu ermitteln, bzw. damit Erfolg hätte (siehe auch [POST=141630]hier[/POST]


Gruß
Woody


----------



## drboe (17 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Tobo schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich vorsichtigerweise nie eine ordentliche Adresse angab; ist es nun möglich, dass web.de mich über die "IP-Suche" rausbekommen will?


Der ISP darf die Adresse nicht herausgeben, es sei denn an den StA. Nun liegt hier aber keine Straftat vor, womit sich das für WEB.DE an der Stelle erledigt. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Tobo (17 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Danke Kollegen,

es ist schon eine Sch...e, wie man sich täglich gegen alle solche "freiheitlichen Auswüchse" wehern muß.  
Also Euch vielen Dank. 

Mein Fazit.

1. Ich kümmere mich nicht mehr um das Thama web.deund hoffe damit das richtige zu tun.

2. Ich werde selber mehr aufpassen und auch meine Kinder ins "Gebet" nehmen.

3. Ich wünsche, dass sich die Werbebranche mit den [edit] von web.de in Verbindung setzen und ihnen mitteilen dass durch soche Aktionen Interessenten verloren gehen. Vielleicht funktioniert in dieser teils kranken Gesellschaft ein gewisser Selbstheilungszweck.

Gruß Tobo

_ein Wort editiert modaction _


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo liebe Forum-Leser,

auch ich bin ungewollt in den tollen Club gerutscht. Vor einer Woche bekam ich eine Rechnung inkl. Anwaltskosten über 85.- Euro. Bin aus allen Wolken gefallen, da ich die Emailadresse bei Web.de seit ca. 2 Jahren überhaupt nicht mehr nutze. Nie zuvor habe ich eine Rechnung oder Mahnung bekommen. Vielleicht ja per Email, aber dieses Konto rufe ich ja seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr ab. Ein übliches Mahnverfahren sieht wohl anders aus oder?
Jedenfalls habe ich mir den Beitrag komplett durchgelesen und gleich einen Widerspruch per Fax geschickt (wie meine Vorredner auch).
Fazit: Mittlerweile die dritte Standartemail erhalten, in der auf meine Argumentation überhapt nicht eingegangen wird. Zahlen werde ich natürlich nicht. Warte jetzt einfach mal ab, was weiter passiert. In meiner letzten Email habe ich dem Club eine Frist von 2 Wochen gesetzt, mir die Mitgliedschaft schriftlich zu beweisen. Gleichzeitig habe ich mit dem Einschalten des Rechtsanwalts "gedroht". So, jetzt heißt es abwarten was weiter passiert. Hoffe, ich habe das Richtige getan. Wünsche den Mitleidenden alles Gute und viel Erfolg!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Bremsklotz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade eben WEB aufgerufen.
> Jetzt ist die Probe-Mitgliedschaft  kostenlos.
> 
> 
> ...


WEB macht nichts anderes als alle anderen, sie wollen nur dein bestes, dein Geld. Auch ich bin davon betroffen und überlege noch ob ich zahle.


----------



## KatzenHai (19 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> auch ich bin ungewollt in den tollen Club gerutscht. Vor einer Woche bekam ich eine Rechnung inkl. Anwaltskosten über 85.- Euro. Bin aus allen Wolken gefallen, da ich die Emailadresse bei Web.de seit ca. 2 Jahren überhaupt nicht mehr nutze. Nie zuvor habe ich eine Rechnung oder Mahnung bekommen. Vielleicht ja per Email, aber dieses Konto rufe ich ja seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr ab.


Wenn das wörtlich so gemeint ist, wie's da steht, schreibst du:
_"Ich war seit zwei Jahren weder via Browser noch via POP3 bei web.de - und doch behaupten die, ich habe ein Abo abgeschlossen."​_Falls du das wirklich so meinen solltest, wäre das eine neue Spielart, so weit ich sehe - Clubmitgliedschaft ohne jegliche Handlung.

Indes: Mir fehlt etwas der Glaube darin, dass das tatsächlich so wörtlich gemeint ist / sein kann... Ich bitte um Aufklärung.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo Katzenhai,

laut meines Wissen war ich das letze Mal bei Web.de im Januar letzten Jahres. Also sind es nicht ganz 2 Jahre, sondern eher 1 1/2 Jahre.*sorry*. Aber seit dem weder per POP3 noch per Browser.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo,

bin jetzt auch unfreiwilliges Mitglied im web.de-Club. Ich kann mir "vorstellen", wie ich Mitglied geworden bin:
Als ich mich eingeloggt habe, kam eine Art Anzeige von web.de, dass man sein Postfach in verschieden Farben gestalten kann. Ich habe das natürlich in meiner grenzenlosen Naivität und Dummheit angeklickt...! Trotzdem kann ich mich NICHT daran erinnern, über eine Club-Mitgliedschaft informiert zu werden, geschweige denn, dass ich den AGB's zugestimmt habe. Ich bin mir dessen 100%ig sicher. Allerdings kann dies im Nachhinein nicht mehr überprüft werden, da dieses Angebot natürlich nicht mehr exisitiert. 

Leider hab ich mich durch diese Mahnung 37,50 € zu bezahlen, da meine Glubmitgliedschaft verlängert worden sei, so einschüchtern lassen, dass ich nun meine Kontodaten angegeben habe!
Erst DANACH (ich weiß, blöd von mir) bin ich u.a. auf diese Site hier gestoßen und musste erfahren, dass es vielen so geht und die Schuld höchstwahrscheinlich nicht bei mir liegt. 

Ich würde gerne wissen, wie es den anderen, die ja ebenfalls für ihre "Mitgliedschaft" blechen mussten, ergangen ist. Einige hier hatten vor sich zu weigern, das Geld zu bezahlen...Hatten sie damit Erfolg?

(Ich hoffe, ich kann diese Mitgliedschaft noch irgendwie kündigen, obwohl ich das dumpfe Gefühl habe, die Kündigungsfrist verpasst zu haben...!!!)

:-((


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Kündigen kannst Du immer, zum Ende der Laufzeit - wende dich an den Support. Das Geld zurück holen dürfte kaum möglich sein.

....und andere behalten mit ihrer Zahlungsverweigerung am laufenden Band Recht.


----------



## Liane (20 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Kündigen kannst Du immer, zum Ende der Laufzeit - wende dich an den Support. Das Geld zurück holen dürfte kaum möglich sein.



Da muß ich mal kurz widersprechen. Wenn WEB.DE den Betrag mittels Lastschrifteinzug abgebucht hat kann dieser Einzug ohne Einhaltung einer Frist jederzeit bei der Bank widerrufen werden. Dies verursacht zwar auch Kosten, die aber bei weitem nicht den Betrag von 37.50 € ausmachen.


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Liane schrieb:
			
		

> Da muß ich mal kurz widersprechen.


@ Liane, der erwähnte Widerspruch hat mit dem vermeintlichen Vertrag zu tun und erstmal nichts mit der Lastschrift.


----------



## Daywalker (20 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Moin Jungs,

Also. Auch ich bin im Januar in die Falle getappt. Durch dummen Zufall bin ich dort auch reingeraten und hab eine Mail bekommen das ich einen Betrag von 32,50€ zahlen soll. Jedoch habe ich das nicht vor.

Hab dort auch hingeschrieben usw. und meinte wie das ist wenn ich Kündige. Da meinten die Das meine Kündigung erst im Oktober Akzeptiert werden würde. Und ich die Kosten von 30€ trozdem Überweisen muss.

Was meint ihr, was soll man da machen ??? Anwalt Einschalten ?? Oder an die Öffentlichkeit Gehn ?? (also dachte da an BIZZ , Fass ohne Boden).


----------



## Unregistriert (20 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo,
bin ebenfalls eine der glücklichen Clubmitglieder 
Hab heute morgen meine Kündigung per FAX hingeschickt. 
Jetzt hab ich grad die Bestätigungsmail erhalten: mit meiner Kündigung ende also "der zugrundeliegende Vertrag automatisch zum vereinbarten (!) Endtermin 03.09.06". 
Hatte Glück im Unglück: Hatte schon Kontodaten usw. angegeben, aber gott sei dank (aus Versehen) FALSCH, so dass die mir noch nichts abheben konnten. 
Von einer weiteren Zahlungsaufforderung stand in der o.g. Email nichts mehr, was mich skeptisch macht.
Wenn ich jetzt noch bis Anfang September Mitglied bin, was muss ich denn dann noch zahlen???Bekomm ich jetzt jeden Monat wieder die freundliche Aufforderung, 30 € zu bezahlen?Weiß da jemand Bescheid?
Bitte um Antwort, Danke


----------



## Unregistriert (20 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

HIHI,

Bei mir in der Mail stand drin das ich erst zum 2.10.06 Kündigen kann, voher nicht. Und ich müsste Trozdem die 30€ Zahlen.

Das find ich blöd, wieso kann ich nicht Kündigen wann ich will und zahl die Kosten bis zur Kündigung.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich müsste Trozdem die 30€ Zahlen.



ja aber nur einmalig oder jeden Monat oder alle zwei Monate )??


----------



## Unregistriert (20 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

nein ernsthaft. Ich mach mir echt Sorgen, dass ich jetzt jeden Monat diese blöde Zahlungsaufforderung bekomme...!

Weiß da jemand Bescheid?

P.S.: Bin jetzt EIN KLEIN WENIG verärgert, würde deswegen meine Emailaddi ganz auflösen. How does this thing work?


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Gast1 schrieb:
			
		

> Endtermin 03.09.06


Sechs Monate á fünf €, gekündigt zum Ende der Vertragslaufzeit.


			
				Gast2 schrieb:
			
		

> ....das ich erst zum 2.10.06 Kündigen kann


Anfang April Mitglied geworden? Nicht aufgepasst, klicki-klicki gemacht?

Leute, Ihr müsst schon die Fenster beachten, die angezeigt werden! Ist nicht immer einfach und deshalb kann man sich auch gegen den angeblichen Vertrag wehren, da man schlichtweg einen Preis oder das Upgrade wegen der Aufmachung nicht zur Kenntnis genommen hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

klicki klicki gemacht...!!! 

Vielen Dank. Also, Frage bleibt offen: Waren diese geforderten 30 € jetzt einmalig oder kommt da noch mehr auf mich zu?? Weiß das hier jemand?

Lg


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Wenn Du den bestehenden Vertrag zum Ende der Laufzeit nicht kündigst, dann verlängert der sich - ich nehme an monatlich, dann kündbar zu jedem Monatsende (nicht kalendarisch). Aber das kannst Du alles bei den Web.de FAQ und den AGB genau rauslesen.


----------



## Daywalker (20 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> Gast2 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Genau das, aber was kann  ich jetzt machen ??? Rein Theoretisch nichts oder ??? Was passiert den wen ich die 30€ nicht zahle ???


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

zur Information ein interessanter link: 
http://www.123recht.net/article.asp?a=10715


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du den bestehenden Vertrag zum Ende der Laufzeit nicht kündigst, dann verlängert der sich - ich nehme an monatlich, dann kündbar zu jedem Monatsende (nicht kalendarisch). Aber das kannst Du alles bei den Web.de FAQ und den AGB genau rauslesen.



Ähem, ja klar. aber: der vertrag ist ja bereits gekündigt. er läuft nur anfang september aus...!


----------



## Woody (Unregistriert) (21 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Also, Frage bleibt offen: Waren diese geforderten 30 € jetzt einmalig oder kommt da noch mehr auf mich zu?? Weiß das hier jemand?


Die 30 € sind für ein halbes Jahr Mitgliedschaft. Wenn du zum Ende dieses halben Jahres kündigst, wird dein Konto nach Ablauf in die kostenlose Variante zurückgewandelt und es kommen keine weiteren Kosten auf dich zu (es sei denn du machst wieder "klicki klicki"  - die tollen Angebote, den Club "kostenlos" zu testen kommen dann nämlich wieder!!)

Falls du nicht rechtzeitig zahlst, kommen Mahngebühren dazu, wie ich [POST=141623]in einem früheren Beitrag[/POST] schon beschrieben habe: bei der ersten Mahnung 2,50 €, und bei der zweiten Mahnung weitere 5,00 €!!

Die Androhung aus der zweite Mahnung, die ich nach Stornierung des Vertrags erhalten hatte, hat übrigens keine Auswirkung gehabt. Mein Konto wurde nicht gesperrt, und wie erwartet wieder in die kostenlose Variante umgestellt.

Wenn ich sicher bin, dass alle (wichtigen) Kontakte meine neue Adresse haben, werd ich den web.de-Account löschen. Bin jetzt bei Googlemail und bin sehr zufrieden! Die Vorteile gegenüber web.de:

- Mails abholen per POP3 sooft ich will
- 2,7 Gigabyte Speicher kostenlos, ich muss keine Mails mehr vom Server löschen
- Tolle Suchfunktion für die Mails auf dem Server
- Anzeige zusammengehöriger Mails als Konversationen
- Keine Werbung für Googlemail am Ende der versendeten Mails (was bei den anderen Free-Mail-Providern üblich ist)
- Sehr guter Spamfilter; Mails von Bekannten landen nicht in einem "Unbekannt"-Ordner und werden erst (zu) spät entdeckt

Es war zwar ein Aufwand, meine Haupt-E-Mail-Adresse zu ändern, aber es hat sich gelohnt!


Gruß
Woody


----------



## Woody (Unregistriert) (21 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Bin jetzt EIN KLEIN WENIG verärgert, würde deswegen meine Emailaddi ganz auflösen. How does this thing work?



Das geht nicht, solange die Clubmitgliedschaft besteht. Hab's auch versucht, obwohl ich mir keine Hoffnungen gemacht hatte, und siehe da, mein Verdacht hat sich bestätigt. So blöd sind die nicht, sonst würde ja jeder, der die Clubmitgliedschaft nicht (mehr) will, einfach seinen Account löschen...


Gruß
Woody


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> Wenn du zum Ende dieses halben Jahres kündigst, wird dein Konto nach Ablauf in die kostenlose Variante zurückgewandelt und es kommen keine weiteren Kosten auf dich zu
> 
> Wenn ich sicher bin, dass alle (wichtigen) Kontakte meine neue Adresse haben, werd ich den web.de-Account löschen.




1. nochmal: ich habe die Mitgliedschaft bereits gekündigt. Das bedeutet ja laut deiner Aussage, dass ich nun die 30 € für die monate april-september 06 im voraus zahlen musste. Da ich aber den Vertrag NICHT MEHR KÜNDIGEN MUSS, werden keine weiteren Kosten auf mich zukommen, da der "Vetrag automatisch zum vereinbarten Endtermin 03.09.06" endet. Richtig?

2. wie löscht man den Account? 

Merci


----------



## Woody (Unregistriert) (21 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 1. nochmal: ich habe die Mitgliedschaft bereits gekündigt.


Ja, das hab ich nach Absenden meines Beitrags dann auch gelesen - unsere beiden Beiträge wurden beinahe zeitgleich gepostet.



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Das bedeutet ja laut deiner Aussage, dass ich nun die 30 € für die monate april-september 06 im voraus zahlen musste. Da ich aber den Vertrag NICHT MEHR KÜNDIGEN MUSS, werden keine weiteren Kosten auf mich zukommen, da der "Vetrag automatisch zum vereinbarten Endtermin 03.09.06" endet. Richtig?


Richtig.



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 2. wie löscht man den Account?


Solange die Mitgliedschaft besteht gar nicht. Das geht erst im September nach Ablauf, wenn das Konto in die freie Variante zurückgestellt wurde.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Danke, das sind (zumindest zu 1.) gute nachrichten!! Danke für deine Hilfe.
P.S. Wie lösche ich denn den Account, wenn ich dann keine Mitgliedschaft mehr habe? Dann weiß ich schonmal Bescheid...!
Danke


----------



## Woody (Unregistriert) (22 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lösche ich denn den Account, wenn ich dann keine Mitgliedschaft mehr habe?


Beim web.de-Postfach anmelden und im Menü auf "Meine Daten" klicken (unterhalb von "Logout"). Es erscheint ein Popup-Fenster, in dem du nochmal dein Passowort eingeben musst. Dann auf "Abmelden" klicken und die Sicherheitsfrage beantworten. Das müsste es dann gewesen sein.


Gruß
Woody


----------



## andy1111111111 (23 April 2006)

*bin nicht 18 und im club*

ich habe eine rechnung von web gekriegt. web denkt, dass ich 18 bin, aber bin viel jünger! und dass muss ich alles bezahlen!!!
help


----------



## drboe (26 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> senem schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann lies doch bitte einmal: http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteVersicherungen/BGH12.Oktober2005Leitartikel.htm

Da steht unter der Überschrift (Seite http://www.vzhh.de/) "Sammelklage gegen Hamburg-Mannheimer " eine Meldung von heute, in der es u. a. heisst: 



			
				vzhh schrieb:
			
		

> Wir helfen mit Sammelklagen nach!
> Zwei Pilotklagen gegen Axa und BHW erfolgreich –
> Sammelklage gegen Hamburg-Mannheimer eingereicht
> ...
> Wer keine, eine ausweichende oder eine hinhaltende Antwort von seinem Versicherer bekommen hat, kann sich hier über die geplanten Sammelklagen informieren.


Schon am 6. April hiess es übrigens: 



			
				vzhh schrieb:
			
		

> Sammelklage gegen Hamburg-Mannheimer eingereicht
> 
> Am 3. April 2006 hat eine Gruppe von Betroffenen die erste Sammelklage eingreicht. Beklagte ist die Hamburg-Mannheimer. 11 Kläger mit 14 Verträgen, die bislang hingehalten bzw. mit einem Nachschlag von ein paar Euro abgespeist wurden, klagen auf Auskunft bzw. Zahlung hinsichtlich des ihnen zustehenden Nachschlags. Wir schätzen ihn auf rund 6.000 Euro.



Und auf anderen Seiten der vzhh steht: 





			
				vzhh schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden auch in diesen Fällen die Ex-Kunden durch Sammelklagen unterstützen.... Man sollte sich an den Sammelklagen beteiligen. ... Wir planen, Sammelklagen zu organisieren und werden in den nächsten Wochen die folgenden Schritte dazu erläutern.


Farbliche Hervorhebung von mir.

Edda Castelló von der Hamburger Verbraucherzentrale hat nicht nur einen guten Ruf, sie dürfte wohl auch  wissen, wovon sie schreibt. Sie nutzt "Sammelklage" als Synonym für Klägermehrheit. Und die Klage einer Gruppe hilft wohl dabei, das Kostenrisiko zu begrenzen. Begriffe sind m. E. solange relativ beliebig, als man damit vermitteln kann, um was es geht. Hier offenbar um die Klage einer Gruppe gleichartig Betroffener. Da ist es m. E. völlig egal, ob sich der Begriff so tatsächlich im Gesetz findet oder nicht. Das Prinzip ist es, das zählt. Schließlich sind Gesetzbücher kaum der geeignete Massstab für Sprache. Denen zufolge gab es nämlich lange auch eine "Unzurechnungsfähigkeit", was aber eindeutig "Zurechnungsunfähigkeit" heissen muss und "Schuldunfähigkeit" bewirkt. Google findet das Gruselwort "Unzurechnungsfähigkeit" 51.000 Mal. Brrr!

M. Boettcher


----------



## Unregistriert (26 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Meinen gerade18 gewordenen Sohn hat es auch an seinem Geburtstag erwischt. Er hatte einen Account, und hat wahrscheinlich versehentlich falsch geklickt.
Er hat insgesamt 3 e-mails über Web.de verschickt,und 2 empfangen, war seit 4 Monaten überhaupt nicht mehr online, usw.
Nach dem lesen dieser Beiträge schreiben wir einen Brief, in dem wir um Vertragsangaben bitten und vorsorglich kündigen, falls aus Sicht von Web.de ein Vertrag bestehen sollte. Wohl am Besten per Einschreiben.)
Ansonsten scheint ja wirklich die beste Lösung Ignoranz der Mahnung zu sein.
grüße


----------



## Captain Picard (26 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

wenn VZetten von Sammelklagen (wieder besseres Wissen) sprechen, dürften sie 
meist Verbandsklagen meinen, denn das ist genau das, was sie dürfen und auch durchführen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882 

cp


----------



## Reducal (27 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Gerade eben, beim Auslogen, wurde mir folgendes Angebot von Web.de angezeigt. Die Seite war vollständig zu sehen, ohne scrollbarem Bereich.



> Ihre WEB.DE Club-Testphase:
> Die Laufzeit beträgt zunächst 2 Monate für nur 1 Euro Servicegebühr. Möchten Sie danach den WEB.DE Club weiterhin nutzen, brauchen Sie nichts zu tun. Ihre Mitgliedschaft wird um 12 Monate (bei vierteljährlicher Zahlungsweise von jeweils 15 Euro) verlängert.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass durch diesen "Werbeüberfall"  irritierte User statt
 die Seite radikal zu schließen, 
auf den "testen" Button drücken. Diese Form der Werbung ist penetrant, um es dezent  auszudrücken.  

cp


----------



## Reducal (27 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

...richtig, auch meine Meinung! Das Angebot richtet sich bestimmt nicht an erfahrene Nutzer. Manch einer konnte sich nicht erklären, wie so ein Angebot ausgesehen haben könnte, deshalb hier die Sicherung einer Version.


----------



## drboe (27 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> wenn VZetten von Sammelklagen (wieder besseres Wissen) sprechen, dürften sie
> meist Verbandsklagen meinen, denn das ist genau das, was sie dürfen und auch durchführen.
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


Das ist hier aber offenbar nicht gemeint. Denn die VZHH schreibt:


> *11 Kunden* haben jetzt die erste Sammelklage gegen einen Lebensversicherer eingereicht.


Das Verfahren läuft so, dass die VZHH Unterlagen der Kunden an einen RA weiterleitet, selbst aber wohl nicht klagt. Auf http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteVersicherungen/BGH12.Oktober2005Antwortbogen.htm heißt es: 
_Hiermit ermächtige ich die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg, meinen Fall rechtlich zu prüfen und die Unterlagen an einen Rechtsanwalt/eine Rechtsanwältin zur Vertretung im Rahmen der beabsichtigten Sammelklagen weiter zu leiten._ 

Für die Kosten soll man eine Deckungszusage der Rechtschutzversicherung einholen. Was aber kaum Sinn macht, wenn die VZHH klagen würde, weil die Versicherung nur für Rechtshändel des Versicherungsnehmers gilt.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (27 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Da ich kein Jurist bin, kann ich mich  nur an die für Laien halbwegs verständlichen Ausführungen 
in Wikipedia halten
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sammelklage


> Situation in Deutschland
> 
> In Deutschland sind Sammelklagen in der Form der Class action nicht zulässig. Verfassungsrechtler gehen davon aus, dass die Sammelklage auch verfassungswidrig wäre. Die Zivilprozessordnung (ZPO) regelt die zulässigen Klagen bei einen Zivilprozess. Eine Sammelklage würde gegen Vorschriften der ZPO verstoßen. Zum einen gibt es in Deutschland nur in sehr begrenztem Maße präjudizielle Entscheidungen. Selbst wenn ein Gericht ein Urteil spricht und eine Rechts- oder Tatsachenfrage in einer bestimmten Weise beantwortet, sind andere Gerichte hieran nicht gebunden. Zum anderen ist dem deutschen Recht eine Gruppenbetroffenheit fremd. Jeder Kläger muss seine individuelle Betroffenheit, seinen individuellen Schaden und die Kausalität zwischen beidem darlegen und nachweisen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jens Peters (27 April 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Moin Zusammen,

an welche Mail adresse habt ihr das geschickt?

Es gibt auf der HP nur [email protected] und da bekommt man als antwort, dass man sich telefonisch melden soll...


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Moin
eigentlich wollte ich bei web.de den kostenlosen teil, also freemail, nutzen. nach einem monat kriege ich plötzlich eine mail von web.de, in der steht, dass ich ein club-mitglied bin und meine mitgliedschaft sich automatisch verlängert hat. ich habe wohl aus versehen auf "club-mitgliedschaft testen" oder so geklickt und da dies ein versehen war, habe ich nicht rechtzeitig gekündigt.
da ich den kostenlosen teil nutzen wollte, habe ich bei der anmeldung phantasiedaten angegeben, da es in dem fall sowieso egal ist, was man eingibt. jetzt bin ich aber unfreiwillig mitglied geworden und möchte eigentlich nicht für diese mitgliedschaft blechen, da ich den ganzen extra-kram überhaupt nicht brauche.
die frage ist nun, kann web.de mich eigentlich finden, wenn sie meine richtigen daten nicht kennt? oder wäre es besser die daten zu ändern (die option gibt es ja im postfach) und meine richtige daten einzugeben? danke für euren rat!


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ja mein Anwalt hat mir unterdessen einen Brief geschickt, das er die Angelegenheit zu den Akten legt und ich zahlen soll, dann hab ich meine Ruhe. Das seh ich aber auch überhaupt nicht ein. Mal sehen ob web.de mich nun anschreibt...
> 
> Bin am überlegen zur Verbraucherzentrale zu gehen.
> 
> ...



Hallo ! Ich habe auch das Problem mit WEB.de!Könnte mir jemand mal ein Tip Geben was man in dieser Sache am Besten tun Kann ?


----------



## BenTigger (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> Hallo ! Ich habe auch das Problem mit WEB.de!Könnte mir jemand mal ein Tip Geben was man in dieser Sache am Besten tun Kann ?



Ja, der beste Tip ist: hier von der ersten Seite an lesen.


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> .... Hallo ! Ich habe auch das Problem mit WEB.de!Könnte mir jemand mal ein Tip Geben was man in dieser Sache am Besten tun Kann ?


Erstmal lesen, ganz viel lesen, denn eigentlich steht hier im Thread schon alles drin.
Im übrigen kann hier keine Beratung im Einzelfall gemacht werden, da hat das Rechtsberatungsgesetz etwas dagegen.

 Einen schnellen Überblick in allgemeiner Form gibt dieser Thread. Einfach blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## Chefkoch (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Katzenhai,
> 
> laut meines Wissen war ich das letze Mal bei Web.de im Januar letzten Jahres. Also sind es nicht ganz 2 Jahre, sondern eher 1 1/2 Jahre.*sorry*. Aber seit dem weder per POP3 noch per Browser.



So, heute wieder mal Post von Web.de und diesmal nicht vom Anwalt bekommen. Darin erklären Sie mir mal wieder wie ich mich angemeldet habe...:wall:  Den Rest kennt ihr ja. Aber es steht nichts mehr von noch offenen Forderungen??? Denke mal, die kommen recht bald wieder vom Anwalt. Die letzte Frist die mir der Anwalt gesetzt hat, war der 2.05.06. Bin ja jetzt echt mal gespannt, was weiter passiert. Habe jetzt jedenfalls keine Lust mehr mich zu rechtfertigen und Beweise zu verlange. Ich warte jetzt auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid :sun:


----------



## Sanssouci (5 Mai 2006)

*Unerwünschte Clubmitgliedschaft bei web.de*

Hallo,
bin heute beim Stöbern auf dieses Forum gestoßen - wie gesagt, es geht um diese leidige Club-Mitgliedschaft bei web.de

Ich kann mir denken, daß dieses Thema bereits ausgiebig hier behandelt wurde, aber vielleicht mag mir ja doch jemand antworten.

Also, ich habe vor Ewigkeiten einen account bei denen angemeldet, den ich aber nie so wirklich genutzt habe.

Vor wenigen Tagen gucke ich eher zufällig mal wieder da rein und finde - Überraschung - eine Rechnung über 30 Euro.:roll: 

Mir geht es wohl wie den meisten, ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich zu meinem "Glück" komme.:unzufrieden: 

Möglich, daß ich aus Versehen ein "OK" zu viel geklickt habe, ich kann es nicht mehr nachvollziehen.

Es geht mir nicht um die 30 Euro, die würden mich auch nicht an den Bettelstab bringen, aber ich finde die Vorgehensweise eine Frechheit und habe inzwischen beim Surfen in diversen Foren usw. erfahren, daß ich offenbar in guter Gesellschaft bin, und daß das offenbar Methode bei web.de hat.

Ich bin nicht bereit zu zahlen und mich würde interessieren, wie es anderen hier ergangen ist, ob es sich lohnt stur zu bleiben oder ob es besser ist, halt zähneknirschend die 30 Kröten abzudrücken und gut ist. 
Aber ich sehe es nicht ein!!!:dagegen:  Darauf hoffen die wahrscheinlich - daß sich 80% der Kunden einschüchtern lassen und eben doch zahlen!!

Also, her mit Euren Erfahrungen und Tipps!!!
Bin auch bereit, mich einer Interessengruppe o.ä. anzuschließen, um mit der Geschichte an die Öffentlichkeit (TV, Presse) zu gehen.

Ach ja, noch was: Habe bei der Anmeldung natürlich fiktive Angaben zu Adresse usw. gemacht.:emb:  Werden die sich die Mühe machen, meine wahre Identität herauszufinden?? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen...

LG
Sanssouci


----------



## BenTigger (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Unerwünschte Clubmitgliedschaft bei web.de*



			
				Sanssouci schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir denken, daß dieses Thema bereits ausgiebig hier behandelt wurde, aber vielleicht mag mir ja doch jemand antworten....
> Also, her mit Euren Erfahrungen und Tipps!!!
> LG
> Sanssouci



Ja, wurde bereits ausgiebig behandelt und du findest bereits sehr viel dazu hier. Lese einfach mal von vorne. Damit ersparst du uns doppelte Arbeit.


----------



## Sanssouci (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo,
ich bin's noch mal.
Zur Ermutigung: Vor 3 Tagen oder so habe ich noch einmal eine mail hingeschickt mit der Bitte, mir doch die Kopie des Vertrages zuzusenden. 

Worauf ich gestern abend die Antwort fand: Sie würden "aus Kulanz":scherzkeks:  auf Ihre Forderung verzichten.

Also, Leute, laßt Euch nicht einschüchtern!!!:abgelehnt: 

LG
Sanssouci


----------



## login (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

hallo... mir ist das selbe widerfahren...
im letzten Jahr (ca.Aug.2005) wollte ich über web.de nur für 5 €uro Webcents kaufen, um bei domainfundus.de für einen Tag nach Domains zu suchen. Um den Auftrag, die 5 €uro von meinem Konto abzubuchen mußte ich bei web.de auf einen Button klicken, auf dem "Einverstanden" stand, dafür lese ich mir dann auch nicht irgendwelche AGB`s durch, denn ich bin ja einverstanden, das die 5 € von meinem Konto abgebucht wird....
Naja, einige Wochen später wollte ich nur bei web.de mal wieder die Werbe- und Spammails von meinem Account löschen und schon stand da eine Rechnung offen von 30 €...
Nach mehren Mahnungen von web.de habe ich dann die 30 € überwiesen...
doch erhild ein halbes Jahr keinen Zugang auf meinen Account, obwohl angezeigt wurde, das alles bezahlt wurde.
Naja, jetzt wollen die 60 €uro.... doch wofür.... damit ich jetzt ein Jahr keine Leistungen bekomme...!!!
Also ich war meinem ungewollten Vertrag, durch die verspätete erste Zahlung von 30 € nachgekommen, - doch web.de hat einen Vertragsbruch begangen und ist dem Vertrag nicht nachgekommen und hat meinen Zugang trotz Zahlung gesperrt....
In dem Rechnungsschreiben von web.de steht: nach Zahlung wird Ihr Zugang automatisch freigeschaltet, dafür brauche ich nach der Zahlung auch denen nicht hinterher zu rufen...
naja.... "Einer allein kann gegen solche eh kaum was machen"
bye


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Neben der Zahlung hättest du womöglich fristgerecht kündigen sollen, dann wäre der Vertrag nicht verlängert worden. Dass, trotz Zahlung, der Account nicht freigeschaltet wurde, kann von hier aus nicht nachvollzogen werden. Ist die Überweisung deinem Account zuordenbar gewesen?


----------



## login (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

hi... :-D 
ja, ich hätte kündigen können, nur nach dem ich einige male gesehen habe, das mein Account gesperrt war, brauchte ich auch nicht mehr so oft nach web.de um die lästigen Werbe- Spammails zu löschen, daher vergaß ich auch schon diesen :wall: Verein....
Jedenfalls habe ich die komplette Webseite abgespeichert, so das man bei offline aufrufen der Seite alles wieder sieht.
So steht da:
 "*Ihr WEB.DE-Zugang wurde gesperrt*"  
Rechnung R-........ vom ..... 2005  - 30,00 EUR
Bereits bezahlt                           - 30,00 EUR
*Zu bezahlen                           -  0,00 EUR*
Wir bitten Sie, die Gesamtforderung an uns zu überweisen. :-D 
da lache ich mich doch weg.....
naja, jetzt hab ich denen ein paar mal geschrieben, wieso ich keine weitere
Zahlung mehr leisten möchte, weil web.de dem Vertrag nicht nachgekommen ist. 
Doch deren Antworten befassen nie dieses Thema, das Sie *nichts*, für die 30 EUR geleistet haben, die senden mir nur irgendwelche Geschichten von deren AGB und nichts über Ihren Fehler, den web.de auch nicht zugeben will...)
...und für den Fall der Fälle habe ich die Seite gespeichert!
so... wünsch euch was....


----------



## Daywalker2001 (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

HIhi,

Hab auch das Problem mit Web.de

Nach mehrmaligen Mails usw.  haben sie dann meine Kündigung akzeptiert aber mir wieder eine Mahnung geschickt das ich jetzt 37,50€ zahlen muss.

Dies habe ich aber nicht getant und hab das ganze mal beruhen lassen.

Heute ereiche ich ein Brief wo nochmal auf den Betrag hingewiesen wird und ich eine Frst bis zum 28.5.06 gesetzt bekomme.

Und falls ich nicht überweise das sie *zwangsweise* eine *Betreibung * vollziehen würden und noch mehr Kosten auf mich zu kähmen.

Ich weis nicht was ich machen soll, denn irgend wie geht mir da schon die Muffe.

Und auch falls ich Überweisen will/muss ginge es momentan nicht, denn ich habe zur Zeit kein Geld, erst am Monats Anfang wieder.

Was sagt ihr dazu ???
Denn ich weis nicht was ich machen soll.

By Udo


----------



## Reducal (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Daywalker2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Und falls ich nicht überweise das sie *zwangsweise* eine *Betreibung * vollziehen würden und noch mehr Kosten auf mich zu kähmen.


...das bedeutet nur, dass man die Forderung vielleicht einem Inkassoanwalt übergibt - mehr nicht. Interessant wird es erst, wenn der nach seinen 1-2 Schreiben auch einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid beantragt (dem man widersprechen kann) und erst dann geht es eigentlich los mit der Kostenfrage.


----------



## Daywalker2001 (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ja und was heist das jetzt genau ???

Also sollte ich doch lieber mal noch Abwarten ??? Denn ich glaube nicht das die das bei zisch 100 Leuten machen würden oder ?


----------



## Reducal (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Daywalker2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und was heist das jetzt genau ???


Lies dich doch mal in den Thread rein, so ab > HIER < etwa. Da steht eigentlich schon alles drin, brauchst die Informationen nur zusammen puzzeln.


----------



## Daywalker2001 (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Erlich gesaggt hab ich aber jetzt nich wirklich lust 43 Seiten zu lesen, denn ich muss noch en bissel was schaffen


----------



## technofreak (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Daywalker2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Erlich gesaggt hab ich aber jetzt nich wirklich lust 43 Seiten zu lesen


Das ist dann dein Problem.  Einzelfallberatung ist  in Deutschland nach dem Rechtsberatungsgesetz 
verboten.

tf


----------



## KatzenHai (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Daywalker2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Erlich gesaggt hab ich aber jetzt nich wirklich lust 43 Seiten zu lesen


Dann lass es.

Ist dein gutes Recht. Allerdings trägst du auch die Folgen, das ist dir klar, nicht?!


----------



## Benoni21 (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe für euch zwei Nachrichten, eine gute und noch eine gute. Die erste gute ist - ich bin genau so wie ihr ein Mitglied vom "Fight Club". :-p . Die zweite ist - ich habe es geschafft, mich zu befreien.:sun: 

Hier sind ein paar Detaile - ich war ziemlich frech und stur, und die 11-tagige Schreiberei endete heute mit 3:3 nach 90 Minuten und 6:5 nach Penalti. 
Ich kann nur bestätigen - Sanssouci hat vollkommen recht, man muss lediglich hard bleiben. Und möge die Macht mit euch sein!

Wenn jemand mehr Einzelheiten braucht, z.B. einige Zitaten aus den Briefen, dann bitte unter  [......] melden.

Gruß an alle!

_Persönliche Daten editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Sherry (3 Juni 2006)

*AW: RE: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Also bei mir ist es so verlaufen (ich denke ich muss nicht mehr erzählen, wie meine Club-Mitgliedschaft zustande kam.. ):
Als ich beim login die Zahlungsaufforderung sah, hab ich erstmal im Net ein bißchen rumgeforscht und bin unter anderem auf dieses Forum hier gestoßen. 
Deshalb war mir rel. schnell klar, dass ich wirklich nicht bewusst, gewollt oder wie auch immer dieser Mitgliedschaft zugestimmt habe. 
Ich habe einen Brief an web.de geschickt: 

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

hiermit kündige ich die Mitgliedschaft in dem web.de-Club. Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, einer solchen Mitgliedschaft zugestimmt zu haben. Daher werde ich den von Ihnen geforderten Betrag in Höhe von 37,50€ nicht an Sie überweisen. 
Eine Kopie dieses Schreibens übergebe ich der Verbraucherberatung xxx, Zweigstelle xxx.

Mit freundlich Grüßen

xxx


Nach etwa einer Woche erhielt ich folgendes Schreiben:

(...)

Hiermit bestätigen wir den Erhalt Ihres Kündigungsschreibens vom xxx.

Ihre Mitgliedschaft im WEB.de Club endet fristgerecht zum nächstmöglichen Zietpunkt, am xxx.

Der Vetrag wurde online am xxx über Ihr FreeMail Postfach xxx abgeschlossen.

Da nur Sie über Ihr Passwort zu ihrem Postfach zugriffsberechtigt und zugriffsbefähigt sind, kann die Bestellung nur von Ihnen getätigt worden sein.

Ein schriftlicher Vetragsabschluss ist bei online geschlossenen Veträgen nicht erforderlich, weshalb Ihnen auch kein entsprechender Vetrag zugesendet werden kann.

Der Vetrag ist gemäß des Fernabsatzgesetzes gültig.

Zur Inanspruchnahme des kostenlosen WEB.DE Club-Aktionsangebotes kommt es nur durch die Nennung des Benutzernames und des Passwortes sowie durch die Bestätigung der Nutzungsbedingungen.

Hierdurch ist sichergestellt, dass nur Sie als Postfachinhaber die Leistung beantragen können und dass die Bestellung nur bewusst erfolgt.

Weitere Vertragsinformationen zu Ihrem Dienst finden Sie unter der folgenden Seite: ...

Die erste Vetragslaufzeit für den WEB.DE Club beträgt einen Monat. Danach verlängert sich der Vertrag um weitere sechs Monate, wenn der Vetrag nich innerhalb der ersten fünfundzwanzig Tage schriftlich oder telefonisch gekündigt wird.
Der Clubbeitrag für den 6-Monatsvertrag beträgt 30,00€ inlusive MwSt.

Die erhobene Gebühr richtet sich nicht nach der Häufigkeit der Nutzung. Der Betrag ist eine Grundgebühr für die Leistung, die WEB.DE bis zum Ende der Vetragslaufzeit zur Verfügung stellt. 

Daher bitten wir Sie, Ihrer Zahlungsverpflichtung in jedem Fall nachzukommen.

Bitte überweisen Sie den noch offenen Rechnungsbetrag in Höhe von 37,50€ unter Angabe der Rechnungsnummer xxx als Verwendungszweck auf folgendes Konto: xxx

Vielen Dank.

Sollten Sie noch weitere Fragen zu diesem Thema haben, steht Ihnen unser Team unter der aufgeführten Rufnummer gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr WEB.DE Kundencenter



Ich dachte mir drei Sachen: 
1. Beweist mir erstmal, dass ich irgendwelchen Nutzungsbed. zugestimmt habe!! 
2. Ich weiß, dass ich keinem Vertag bewusst zugestimmt habe und deswegen werde ich an dieses Unternehmen keine müde Mark bezahlen.
3. Glücklicherweise habe ich einen Aushilfsjob in einem renommierten Anwaltsbüro :-D ! 

Also habe ich einfach nichts gezahlt und seitdem nichts mehr von diesem xxx-Unternehmen gehört. Die wissen selbst, dass sie die Leute kleinkriegen müssen, bevor sie vor Gericht gehen, denn da hat web.de keine Chance mehr.

Also Leute: Nicht kleinkriegen lassen! Wenn ihr wisst, dass ihr einem solchen Vertrag nicht zugestimmt habt, nicht aus Angst vor weiteren Konsequenzen einfach den geforderten Betrag bezahlen! Hart bleiben!


----------



## KatzenHai (3 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Wirklich sehr pfiffig - einen nie geschlossenen Vertrag für die Zukunft zu kündigen. Sorry, Sherry, das war ein Eigentor. Hat dir dazu einer deiner Nebenjob-Arbeitgeber geraten??

Da sieht man wal wieder, wie schwierig es doch ist, sich richtig auszudrücken. Sherry hat's hier falsch gemacht - und web.de (folgerichtig und dann auch zu Recht) reagiert.

Kurzum:
So geht's nicht! Sherrys Ratschlag ist nicht wirklich sinnvoll und nachahmenswert.

Was sich im Übrigen aus den Postings in diesem Forum ergibt, wenn man sie liest ...


----------



## drboe (3 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Da sieht man wal wieder, wie schwierig es doch ist, sich richtig auszudrücken. Sherry hat's hier falsch gemacht - und web.de (folgerichtig und dann auch zu Recht) reagiert.


Kommt es wirklich darauf an, was ein juristischer Laie zur Bekräftigung seiner Position - hier: ich habe nie willentlich einen Vertrag über Leistung X geschlossen - sagt bzw. schreibt? Das würde m. E. den durchschnittlich informierten Verbraucher in erheblichen Nachteil setzen. M. E. ist die Mehrzahl der Verbraucherschutzgesetze gerade der Kenntnisdefizite der Bürger geschuldet. Und angesichts recht unterschiedlicher Ausbildung, Vorkenntnisse und Fähigkeiten finde ich diesen Schutzgedanken sehr in Ordnung. M. E. kann die Rechtsposition eines Bürgers mit Sonderschulabschluß nicht schlechter als die eines Uniabsolventen sein, nur weil der Letzere sich besser, bzw. als Jurist sogar korrekt ausdrücken kann. 

Ich empfinde die gelegentliche Umgestaltung der WEB.DE-Mail Startseite als heimtückischen und unerträglichen Versuch aus der kalkulierten Unaufmerksamkeit eines Nutzers einen nicht unerheblichen finanziellen Vorteil zu ziehen. Dass man sich gegen diesen Versuch nun nur mit den Kenntnissen und sprachlichen Mitteln wehren können soll, die einem ggf. nicht gegeben sind, finde ich nicht richtig. M. E. ist es auch nicht so, dass ein durchschnittlich informierter Verbraucher erkennen muss, das er ggf. juristischen Rat benötigt, um den nicht gewünschten und (aus seiner Sicht) auch nicht abgeschlossenen Vertrag anzufechten. Wenn politisch und von der Wirtschaft gewollt Verträge auch per Mausklick geschlossen werden können, dann muss m. E. das Risiko denjenigen auferlegt werden, die wirtschaftlich stärker sind. Mindesstens aber dann, wenn wie hier durch überfallartige Umgestaltung der Webseite praktisch eine Falle aufgebaut wird. Genau diesen Vorwurf kann man WEB.DE nicht ersparen, denn der normale Klick zur Mailbox wird an dern Rand gedrängt, während der folgenschwere Klick in den Mitelpunkt der Aufmerksamkeit gerückt wird. Und das ohne über die Kostenfolgen deutlich aufzuklären. Selbst mir fällt es gelegentlich schwer, den Button zu finden, bei der ich dieser Falle ausweichen kann.

M. Boettcher


----------



## A John (4 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt es wirklich darauf an, was ein juristischer Laie zur Bekräftigung seiner Position - hier: ich habe nie willentlich einen Vertrag über Leistung X geschlossen - sagt bzw. schreibt? [ ... ] M. E. kann die Rechtsposition eines Bürgers mit Sonderschulabschluß nicht schlechter als die eines Uniabsolventen sein, nur weil der Letzere sich besser, bzw. als Jurist sogar korrekt ausdrücken kann.


Vor Gericht kommt es bei der Wertung meist weniger auf den tatsächlichen Sachverhalt an, sondern hauptsächlich auf eine formaljuristisch korrekte Darstellung.
Manche Richter neigen dazu selbst den größten Blödsinn zu glauben, wenn er mit viel §0815 und den vertrauten Textbausteinen verquarst wird.
Fakten, die normaldenkenden essentiell erscheinen, sind vor Gericht oft absolut belanglos. 
Allein durch das fehlen einer Standardfloskel hingegen kann man u.U. in einen Prozess trotz klarer Beweislage baden gehen.
Ich rate jedem dem ein Rechtsstreit droht, sich so früh wie möglich von einem *versierten* Anwalt beraten zu lassen.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ist jemanden bekannt, ob  web.de bereits vor Gericht gezogen ist oder auch nur 
einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid losgelassen hat?

cp


----------



## drboe (4 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rate jedem dem ein Rechtsstreit droht, sich so früh wie möglich von einem *versierten* Anwalt beraten zu lassen.


Wer kein ausgewachsener Prozesshansel ist, der wird in solchen Fällen an einen leicht aufzuklärenden Irrtum der Gegenseite denken und gewiß nicht an eine juristische Auseinandersetztung, die nur mit extrem vorsichtigen Formulierungen, der Einschaltung eines Anwaltes und der Bereitschaft zu klagen zu klären ist. Die Zahl der Fälle, wo ich im Streit mit Behörden, Firmen oder Mitmenschen einen Anwalt oder Gerichte eingeschaltet habe, bewegt sich im unteren einstelligen Bereich. Ich selbst -  ich bin bestimmt noch relativ streitlustig  - gehe meist von Irrtümern aus und bemühe mich diese aufzuklären und die daraus u. U. folgenden Auseinandersetzungen mit geringen Einsatz zu führen. Ich vermute, dass es andere mehrheitlich ebenso halten. So schlecht kann das nicht sein, denn Gründe zu klagen gibt es doch kleinlich betrachtet täglich gewiß drei, vier Mal. Da wären die Gerichte aber - zack! - völlig platt!

M. Boettcher


----------



## Benoni21 (4 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo alle!

Da der böse  Admin meine persönlichen Daten versteckt hat und ich sehe, dass es noch Interesse besteht, werde ich auch meine Korrespondenz anzeigen. Natürlich ohne Namen 

Man muss ganz-ganz unten anfangen, mit dem 1. Brief. Da alles ziemlich lang ist (>15000 Zeichen), musste ich Ende von Briefen wegrationalisieren.

Viel Spaß zum Lesen! Und ich werde mich freuen, wenn ihr eure Meinungen dazu hinterlässt. 

Gruß,

Benoni21

Sehr geehrter Herr, 

auch bei nochmaligem Prüfen der Vertragsunterlagen konnten wir keinen 
Anspruch auf einen Verzicht unserer Forderung feststellen. Wir sind dennoch 
ohne Anerkennen einer Rechtspflicht bereit, auf das Geltendmachen unserer 
Forderung zu verzichten und werden den offenen Betrag ausbuchen.

Betrachten Sie die Zahlungserinnerung zur Rechnungsnummer R- als 
hinfällig.
Die Verlängerung des Club Vertrages haben wir storniert.

Wir wünschen Ihnen weiterhin viel Spaß und gute Kommunikation mit WEB.DE.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Ihr WEB.DE Kundencenter 
kundencenter.web.de


-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Gesendet: 23.05.2006 22:39:59
Von: 
An: WEB.DE Kundencenter <[email protected]>
Betreff: Re: Zahlungserinnerung zu Ihrer Rechnung
Vorgang: 



Sehr geehrter Herr,

danke, dass Sie so ein Thema ansprechen wie 
"..Bei einem Vertragsabschluss wird vor, während und nochmals vor dem endgültigen 
Ordern auf die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB) sowie die Nutzungsbedingungen 
hingewiesen"...
Ich hab KEINE "vor, während und nach" gehabt. Ich weiß nicht mal, auf welche Seite ich diesen Vertrag angeblich abgeschlossen habe. Würden Sie mir bitte ein Link zur Seite, wo ich den Vertrag angeblich abgeschlossen habe, mit ihrer "vor, während und nach" zusenden?
Dazu BGB:
§ 312c Unterrichtung des Verbrauchers bei Fernabsatzverträgen

(1) Der Unternehmer hat den Verbraucher rechtzeitig vor Abschluss eines Fernabsatzvertrags in einer dem eingesetzten Fernkommunikationsmittel entsprechenden Weise klar und verständlich zu informieren über die Einzelheiten des Vertrags, für die dies in der Rechtsverordnung nach Artikel 240 des Einführungsgesetzes zum Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuche bestimmt ist, und den geschäftlichen Zweck des Vertrags.
Noch mal danke für 

"..Wir empfehlen Ihnen dann, Anzeige bei der Polizei  zu erstatten. Bei den anschließenden Ermittlungen wird der Besteller festgestellt."..

Ich möchte Ihnen auch BGB § 355 empfehlen. Hier ist ein Abschnitt:
"Ist der Fristbeginn streitig, so trifft die Beweislast den Unternehmer". 

Also, Herr - ich muss NICHTS beweisen. Ich erwarte von Ihnen Ihre Kommentare dazu.

Jetzt alle meine Fragen zusammengefasst.
1. Wie kann ein Vertrag ohne Konto-Daten abgeschlossen werden?
2. Ich hatte keine Bestätigungsemail über den angeblich abgeschlossenen Vertrag bekommen. Ich habe somit überhaupt keine Informationen über den angeblich abgeschlossenen Vertrag. Ich möchte, dass Sie mir eine Kopie des Vertrags zuschicken. 
3. Zeigen Sie mir bitte, wie ich "klar und verständlich  über die Einzelheiten des Vertrags" informiert wurde.
4. Ihre Kommentare zu der Aufforferung, dass ich zu Polizei gehen muss und eine Anzeige erstatten, obwohl im BGB das Gegenteil steht.

Ich möchte noch mal ausdrücklich betonen, dass ich mir keine kostenpflichtige Verträge mit WEB.DE wünsche und gewünscht habe. Ich möchte, dass alle mir gestellten Forderungen abgebrochen werden. 

Hochachtungsvoll,

________________________________________
Von: "WEB.DE Kundencenter" 
Gesendet: 22.05.06 15:35:43
An: @web.de
Betreff: AW: Zahlungserinnerung zu Ihrer Rechnung R-[Vo rgang:] [Vorgang: #]


Sehr geehrter Herr , 

vielen Dank füe Ihre Nachricht.

Bei einem Vertragsabschluss wird vor, während und nochmals vor dem endgültigen 
Ordern auf die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB) sowie die Nutzungsbedingungen 
hingewiesen. Sie erhalten anschließend eine Bestätigung über den Eintrag als 
Clubmitglied in Ihr FreeMail Postfach.

Sind Sie jedoch der Auffassung, dass Sie keine Bestellung vorgenommen haben, kann 
eventuell ein Missbrauch vorliegen. Wir empfehlen Ihnen dann, Anzeige bei der Polizei 
zu erstatten. Bei den anschließenden Ermittlungen wird der Besteller festgestellt.

Bis zum endgültigen Klären besteht jedoch das Vertragsverhältnis mit Ihnen weiter.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Ihr WEB.DE Kundencenter 
kundencenter.web.de





-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Gesendet: 21.05.2006 13:31:39
Von:   <@web.de>
An: WEB.DE Kundencenter <kundencenter[at]web.de>
Betreff: Re: Zahlungserinnerung zu Ihrer Rechnung R-[Vo rgang: #]
Vorgang: 


Sehr geehrte Frau,
vielen Dank für Ihre Hinweise auf unsere Korrespondenz. Ich möchte meinerseits auch Sie auf unsere Korrespondenz hinweisen. Ich habe immer noch von Ihnen keine Antwort erhalten, wie ein Vertrag ohne Konto-Daten abgeschlossen werden kann und wieso ich keine Bestätigung über den abgeschlossenen Vertrag bekommen habe. Ich hatte somit überhaupt keine Information über den angeblich abgeschlossenen Vertrag.
Ich werde natürlich sehr gern die Kündigung an WEB.DE zuschicken. Allerdings möchte ich zuerst sicher sein, dass alle Rechnung, die an mich gerichtet sind, abgebrochen werden. Ich möchte nämlich keine Situation haben, dass die Zusendung des Kundigungsschreibens als Zustimmung der Rechnungen angesehen werden kann. Von daher wiederhole ich noch mal ausdrücklich:
Ich sehe mich nicht verpflichtet, für Verträge zu bezahlen, die einseitig abgeschlossen wurden und nicht von mir gewollt sind.

Sobald ich von Ihnen eine Bestätigung bekomme, dass die Verträge wirklich abgebrochen werden und KEINE Zahlungsaufforderungen anstehen, werde ich Ihnen die Kündigung zuschicken.
Hochachtungsvoll,
 .


Von:"WEB.DE Kundencenter"<KUNDENCENTER[at]WEB.DE>
Gesendet:17.05.06 11:51:11
Anweb.de
Betreff:AW: Zahlungserinnerung zu Ihrer Rechnung R-[Vo rgang: #] [Vorgang: #]

Sehr geehrter Herr ,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Wir möchten hiermit auf unsere bisherige Korrespondenz verweisen.

Nach unseren AGB ist Voraussetzung, dass die Kündigung schriftlich (postalisch
oder per Fax) erfolgt und von Ihnen unterschrieben ist.

Bitte schicken Sie uns das unterschriebene, schriftliche Kündigungsschreiben an
unten angegebene Adresse oder Faxnummer.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Ihr WEB.DE Kundencenter
kundencenter.web.de

Festnetz: 01805 - 24 55 464 (0,12 Euro/Min.)
Mo - Fr von 8:00 - 18:00 Uhr
Fax: 01805 - 05 25 41 (0,12 Euro/Min.)

WEB.DE GmbH
Brauerstr. 48
76135 Karlsruhe

-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Gesendet: 16.05.2006 22:24:05
Von:   <@web.de>
An: WEB.DE Kundencenter <kundencenter[at]web.de>
Betreff: Re: Zahlungserinnerung zu Ihrer Rechnung R-[Vo rgang: #]
Vorgang: 

Sehr geehrte Frau,
ich habe von Ihnen keine Antwort erhalten, wie ein Vertrag ohne Konto-Daten abgeschlossen werden kann. Ich habe WEB.DE nämlich keine zugeteilt. Ich möchte noch mal drauf hinweisen, dass ich keine Bestätigungemail erhalten habe und somit überhaupt keine Information über diesen Vertrag hatte.
Ich wünsche mir jetzt genau so wenig wie früher die Mitgliedschaft im WEB.DE-Club, deshalb möchte ich alle Verträge mit WEB.DE, die mit oder ohne meines Wissens abgeschlossen wurde, abbrechen. Ich sehe mich nicht verpflichtet, für Verträge zu bezahlen, die einseitig abgeschlossen wurden und nicht von mir gewollt sind.   

Hochachtungsvoll,


Von:"WEB.DE Kundencenter"<KUNDENCENTER[at]WEB.DE>
Gesendet:16.05.06 11:15:18
Anweb.de
Betreff:AW: Zahlungserinnerung zu Ihrer Rechnung R-[Vo rgang: #] [Vorgang: #]

Sehr geehrter Herr ,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Hierzu möchten wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass Sie bei der Bestellung der Testclubmitglied-
schaft im Rahmen des Bestellvorgangs bestätigt haben, die dazugehörigen Nutzungs-
bedingungen gelesen und akzeptiert zu haben.

Der Vertrag wurde online am 28.01.2006 über Ihr Postfach @web.de
abgeschlossen. Ein schriftlicher Vertragsschluss ist bei online geschlossenen Verträgen
nicht erforderlich, weshalb Ihnen auch kein entsprechender Vertrag zugesendet werden kann.

Ebenso muss, da nur Sie über Ihren Nutzernamen und Ihr Passwort zu Ihrem Postfach
zugriffsberechtigt sind, davon ausgegangen werden, dass diese Bestellung von Ihnen
getätigt wurde.

Weiter möchten wir noch darauf hinweisen, dass die Vertragsverlängerung sowohl bereits
in dem Angebot selbst in den Detailinformationen als auch in den Vertragsdaten angekündigt
wurde und Ihnen in der Bestellbestätigung per E-Mail zugegangen ist.

Wir möchten Sie daher abschließend nochmals bitten, den offen stehenden Betrag zu
überweisen und uns eine Kündigung per Post oder Fax zukommen zu lassen, wenn Sie
keine weitere Verlängerung Ihrer Clubmitgliedschaft wünschen.

Vielen Dank.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Ihr WEB.DE Kundencenter
kundencenter.web.de



-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Gesendet: 15.05.2006 22:06:13
Von:   <@web.de>
An: WEB.DE Kundencenter <[email protected]>
Betreff: Re: Zahlungserinnerung zu Ihrer Rechnung R-[Vo rgang: #]
Vorgang: 

Sehr geehrte Frau [......],
ich kann mich nur schwer, nämlich gar nicht errinern, dass ich bewußt irgendeinen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe, wobei ich nicht mal über meine Konto-Daten gefragt wurde. Ich habe keine Bestätigung, weder in elektronischer noch in anderer Form erhalten. Bitte zeigen Sie mir, wie ein Vertrag ohne Konto-Daten abgeschlossen werden kann.
Da ich keine Bestätigung über diesen Vertrag erhalten habe, welche Unterlage besitze ich denn, als der jenige, der angeblich den Vertrag abgeschlossen habe?
Man könnte vermuten, es handelte hier um eine Täuschung, um eine Erklärung herauszulocken.
Ich möchte noch mal drauf ausdrücklich bestehen, dass ich diese Rechnungen als grundlos halte und möchte alle je existierenden Verträge mit WEB.DE abbrechen.

Hochachtungsvoll,




Von:"WEB.DE Kundencenter"<KUNDENCENTER[at]WEB.DE>
Gesendet:15.05.06 11:57:35
Anweb.de
Betreff:AW: Zahlungserinnerung zu Ihrer Rechnung R-[Vorgang: #]

Sehr geehrter Herr ,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Der Vertrag wurde online am 28.01.2006 über Ihr FreeMail Postfach
@web.de abgeschlossen.

Da nur Sie über Ihr Passwort zu Ihrem Postfach zugriffsberechtigt und
zugriffsbefähigt sind, kann die Bestellung nur von Ihnen getätigt worden sein.

Ein schriftlicher Vertragsschluss ist bei online geschlossenen Verträgen nicht
erforderlich, weshalb Ihnen auch kein entsprechender Vertrag zugesendet werden kann.

Der Vertrag ist gemäß des Fernabsatzgesetzes gültig.

Zur Inanspruchnahme des kostenlosen WEB.DE Club-Geburtstagsgeschenkes kommt es
nur durch die Nennung des Benutzernamens und des Passwortes sowie durch die
Bestätigung der Nutzungsbedingungen.

Hierdurch ist sichergestellt, dass nur Sie als Postfachinhaber die Leistung
beantragen können und dass die Bestellung nur bewusst erfolgt.

Weitere Vertragsinformationen zu Ihrem Dienst finden Sie unter der folgenden Seite:
agb.web.de/Club/AGB

Die erste Vertragslaufzeit für den WEB.DE Club beträgt drei Monate. Danach
verlängert sich der Vertrag um weitere sechs Monate, wenn der Vertrag nicht
innerhalb der ersten zwei Monate schriftlich oder telefonisch gekündigt wird.
Der Clubbeitrag für den 6-Monatsvertrag beträgt 30,00 Euro inklusive MwSt.

Die erhobene Gebühr richtet sich nicht nach der Häufigkeit der Nutzung.
Der Betrag ist eine Grundgebühr für die Leistung, die WEB.DE bis zum Ende
der Vertragslaufzeit zur Verfügung stellt.

Daher bitten wir Sie, Ihrer Zahlungsverpflichtung in jedem Fall nachzukommen.

Zu Rechnungsnummer R-konnten wir bisher keinen Zahlungseingang
vermerken.

Bitte überweisen Sie den noch offenen Rechnungsbetrag in Höhe von 32,50 Euro
unter Angabe der Rechnungsnummer R-als Verwendungszweck auf
folgendes Konto:

WestLB
Konto 1 239 417
BLZ 300 500 00

Vielen Dank.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Ihr WEB.DE Kundencenter
kundencenter.web.de



-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Gesendet: 13.05.2006 21:03:21
Von:   <@web.de>
An: WEB.DE Kundencenter <Kundencenter[at]web.de>
Betreff: Re: Zahlungserinnerung zu Ihrer Rechnung R
Vorgang: 

Sehr geehrte Frau,
ich war sehr überrascht, als ich diese Rechnung für die nicht gewollten und nicht bestellten Leistungen fand. Ich bestehe darauf, dass Sie mir den von mir angeblich geschlossenen Vertrag zeigen. Ich habe niemals den Beitritt in das nicht kostenlose "WEB.DE-Club" bestätigt, ich habe niemals ausdrücklick gesehen, dass ich für die Nutzung des "FREE"-mail was bezahlen muss.
Also, ich hätte ich gerne eine Kopie des Vertrages, den ich zu dem "WEB.DE-Club" angeblich unterschrieben habe oder Beweise, dass es sich wirklich um einen mit mir abgeschossenen Vertrag handelt. Denn alle Internetbenutzungen, die kostenpflichtig sind, werden bei mir per Bankeinzug bezahlt. Somit müssten bei Ihnen auch bzgl. der Bezahlung Daten hinterlegt sein, wenn ich Ihren Club nutzen hätte wollen!  Ich habe auch keine Bestätigungs-Email von Ihnen gekriegt, dass ich den kostenpflichtigen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe.
Bis die Beweise Ihrerseits erbracht wurden, verweigere ich jegliche Zahlung der von Ihnen geforderten Gebühren.
Falls ich bis zum 29.05.2006 keine Nachricht von Ihnen erhalte, gehe ich davon aus, dass sich die Angelegenheit erledigt hat und alle Rechnungen ungültig sind.
Hochachtungsvoll,







Von:"WEB.DE Kundencenter"<KUNDENCENTER[at]WEB.DE>
Gesendet:13.05.06 01:19:40
Anweb.de
Betreff:Zahlungserinnerung zu Ihrer Rechnung R-

 Mahnung

Mahnung

Datum:  13.05.06
Benutzername:  

Sehr geehrter Herr ,

zu der unten aufgeführten Forderung konnten wir noch keinen Zahlungseingang verbuchen.

Produkt Rechnungsnummer Rechnungsdatum Rechnungsbetrag
WEB.DE Club R-29.04.06 30,00 ? 
Mahngebühren     2,50 ? 
zu zahlender Betrag 32,50 ? 
Um weitere Kosten zu vermeiden, bitten wir um Ausgleich des Gesamtbetrages von32,50 ?bis zum23.05.06auf unser Konto:

Bank: WestLB
Kontoinhaber: WEB.DE GmbH
Kontonummer: 1 239 417
Bankleitzahl: 300 500 00

IBAN: DE50 3005 0000 0001 2394 17
SWIFT: WELADEDD

Verwendungszweck: R-
Sollte die Zahlung inzwischen erfolgt sein, betrachten Sie dieses Schreiben als gegenstandslos. Zahlungseingänge wurden berücksichtigt bis 09.05.06.

Wünschen Sie für künftige Zahlungen einen automatischen Einzug, so geben Sie bitte unter kundencenter.web.de einen neuen Zahlungsweg ein und setzen sich danach unter der folgendenRufnummer mit unserem Kundencenter in Verbindung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

i.A. 
kundencenter.web.de

_Links deaktiviert und Name entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Sherry (4 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

:wall:  Wie kann man nur so blöd sein? Gut, dann bin ich jetzt wenigstens - anders als geplant  - anderen vielleicht ein warnendes Beispiel...

Ich hoffe, dass web.de es dabei belässt, wovon ich nicht ausgehe, da ich überzeugt bin, dass sie auf solche "Fehler" ihrer erbosten Kunden nur warten...

Ich war mir nach Abschicken des Schreibens sicher, dass ich meine Position klar und eindeutig dargelegt hätte; vielleicht wäre Hilfe vom Anwalt gar nicht so schlecht gewesen :-? 

Drückt mir die Daumen...


----------



## Chefkoch (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Juhuu!
Nach etlichen Schreiben die zwischen web.de, dem netten Herrn Rechtsanwalt W. und mir hin und her gegangen sind hab ich grad die "Erlösung" gesehen. Die Schreiben und Mails kennt ihr ja alle. Mir ist der ganze Mist dann zu bunt geworden und ich hab einfach mal alles ignoriert. Jetzt hat ca. 4 Wochen absolute Funkstille geherrscht. Neugierig wie ich nun mal bin, hab ich wieder versucht in meinen Account auf web.de zu schaun. Und siehe da, alles wieder freigeschaltet ohne Zahlungsaufforderung. Eigentlich sollte ich ja ca. 86.- Euro bezahlen. Jetzt stand unter "Meine Rechnungen" ein Betrag von 30.- Euro :abgelehnt: . Ist mir aber total egal. Hab sofort den Mailaccount gelöscht, was sogar funktioniert hat. :thumb:
Also gebt nicht auf [.......], es hilft. Natürlich nur, wenn ihr euch nicht bewußt für den Club entschieden habt!!!

_Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Stefan680 (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

_[Der Beitrag verletzt massiv die NUBs und die persönlichen Rechte der genannten Personen. Er wurde deshalb vollständig entfernt. Das Studium der NUBs wird empfohlen. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## batanie (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo an alle!!!

Ich hatte hier eigentlich vor ein paar Tagen schon mal was geschrieben, aber als ich heute nachgesehen habe, war irgendwie rein gar nichts mehr von meinem Beitrag übrig... Naja, dann schreibe ich eben noch mal kurz etwas zu diesem allseits beliebten Thema WEB.DE!

[edit]

Ich habe am 09.06.2006, also erst vor ca. einer Woche von der Anwaltskanzlei W. einen netten Brief erhalten und mich ziemlich gewundert. Und zwar haben die von mir inklusive Anwaltskosten 50,63 € gefordert und mich auch noch mit einem falschen Vornamen angeschrieben. Habe dann mal dort angerufen und gefragt, worum es da eigentlich geht, weil ich nicht mal wusste, was diese außergerichtliche Mahnung eigentlich soll. Die haben mir dann gesagt, um welche Email Adresse es sich dabei dreht... Das witzige an der ganzen Sache war nur, dass ich diese Email Adresse vor mehr als 5 Jahren mal angelegt habe und seither nie mehr wieder benutzt habe! Wie also hätte ich da ne Clubmitgliedschaft abschließen können??

Nachdem ich mich dann ein ganzes Wochenende durch diverse Foren gequält habe, habe ich denen dann eine Email geschrieben, da man in diesen Foren ja wirklich super Tipps bekommen hat!

Ich kopiere meinen Schriftverkehr jetzt nicht mehr hier rein... wer genaueres dazu wissen möchte, sollte sich einfach per Email oder private Nachricht an mich wenden. Im Wesentlichen geht es bei der ganzen Sache wirklich zuerst mal darum, dass ihr vorerst mal ein paar Standardschreiben an die schickt, weil ihr sowieso nur Standardschreiben als Antwort zurück bekommt! Zum Schluss kann man dann mit Öffentlichkeit drohen und wenn auch das nicht zieht (so wie bei mir), dann schreibt denen einfach, sie sollen euch den Mahnbescheid für das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren zukommen lassen. _[edit]_ Ich habe auch in allen Foren, die ich bisher gefunden habe noch nie etwas gelesen, dass es wirklich mal zu einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren gekommen ist! Falls es in eurem Fall doch dazu kommen sollte, dann sagt mir Bescheid! Ich komme gerne und sage für euch mit aus 

Ich kann jetzt zwar nur von meinem Fall sprechen, aber ich glaube allen anderen wird es genauso gehen. Einfach hartnäckig bleiben! Hat mir geholfen und der Sieg war mein 
Ich denke mal, man kann das auch gleich in einer einzigen Email schreiben, dass sie den Mahnbescheid schicken sollen und das dann so lange und oft schreiben, bis sie nachgeben!
Ich habe mit denen dann noch zwei, drei weitere Emails geschrieben, weil ich das Postfach noch löschen wollte. Die brauchen für die Deaktivierung übrigens eine Kopie des Personalausweises oder Reisepasses... gescannt geht aber auch und heute hab ich die Bestätigung für die Deaktivierung des Postfachs per Email bekommen! Hab also insgesamt nur eine Woche damit zu tun gehabt und hab jetzt hoffentlich für immer Ruhe vor denen!

Habe mir übrigens überlegt, mich mit der Sache trotz meines Siegs noch ans Fernsehen zu wenden... z.B. Akte 06, BIZZ, Taff oder so... Falls es Leute gibt, die da mitziehen möchten, meldet euch doch bitte bei mir! Ich finde, es sollte wirklich jeder mal von diesen Machenschaften erfahren und über das Fernsehen geht das doch wirklich am einfachsten!

Falls hier noch irgendwer Fragen hat, könnt ihr mir gerne schreiben... am besten erst mal ne private Nachricht hier über's Forum!

Viele Liebe Grüße an alle und vor allem Durchhaltevermögen und Kraft während des langen Kampfes!!!

Steffi

_pauschaler Boykottaufruf, nicht belegte Behauptungen und persönliche Daten gelöscht modaction _


----------



## geordie (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Moin!
Auch bei mir ist es schon etliche Jahr her, dass ich mal ein Konto bei Web.de hatte. Ich weiß es auch nicht mehr genau was ich dort angeklickt habe, aber nach einigen Monaten nachdem ich mich dort registriert hatte, konnte ich mein e-mail-account bei web.de nicht mehr öffnen, da die von mir um die 30,- EURO haben wollten- was ich nicht bezahlt wollte. 
 Jetzt hat mein Vater einen Brief erhalten der an seine Adresse ging aber für mich bestimmt war von der Anwaltskanzlei W*[...]*. Die wollen jetzt von mir 127,75.
Mein Vater und ich sehen uns selten und daher habe ich den Brief nicht sofort erhalten. Dieser Betrag ist am 23.06. fällig. Was ich nicht verstehe:
1.	was diese ganze Sache soll- ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich irgendetwas angenommen hab.
2.	vorher haben die die Adresse von meinem Vater
3.	soll ich mich bei dieser Anwaltskanzlei melden oder bei web.de oder soll ich es so laufen lassen?

Ich wäre um jeden Tipp sehr Dankbar!
geordie

*[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## SEP (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				geordie schrieb:
			
		

> 3.	soll ich mich bei dieser Anwaltskanzlei melden oder bei web.de oder soll ich es so laufen lassen?
> 
> Ich wäre um jeden Tipp sehr Dankbar!


Hierzu verweise ich *auf meine Standardantwort zu dieser Frage mit der Bitte um Beachtung.*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Manu67 (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Auch ich hatte ein tolles Erlebnis mit Web.de.

Ich habe letzte Woche eine Mahnung von Web.de bekommen und ich wuste garnicht worum es ging. Angeblich habe ich eine Clubmitgliedschaft abgeschlossen, nur kann ich mich daran nicht erinnern.

Im April habe ich mich bei Web.de für eine kostenlose Emailadresse angemeldet.
Als alles erfolgreich abgeschlossen ist, habe ich noch meine Begrüßungsmail gelesen und habe mich dann ausgeloggt. Am nächsten Tag wollte ich mich dann wieder einloggen, mit der Emailadresse und dem Passwort nur ich bekam immer eine Fehlermeldung. Habe es mehrere Male versucht, bis ich dann zum Schluß zu mir gesagt habe, ok dann eben nicht gibt ja noch andere Anbieter. Und dann habe ich mich da auch nicht wieder drum gekümmert. Bis ich dann vor einigen Tagen eine Mahunung von Web.de bekomme habe und ich 37,50 Euro bezahlen soll. Dadraufhin habe ich gleich bei dem gesagten Unternehmen angerufen und man sagte mir, das hätte ich so abgeschlossen. Und man hätte mir auch Mail zugeschickt und da hätte ich die Möglichkeit gehabt, es innerhalb von 25 Tagen zu kündigen.
Nun frage ich mich, wie soll ich etwas kündigen, wenn ich garnicht mehr zu meinem Emailkonto reinkomme?
Dann habe ich jetzt auch schon mehrere Mail zu Web.de geschickt und meiner Meinung sind das alles Standartsätze.
Bei meiner ersten Mail hat man mir auch dann die 7,50 Euro an Mahngebühren erlassen. Und je mehr ich mit Web.de Mails tausche ist jetzt garnicht mehr die Rede davon.
Auf jeden Fall weiß ich 100%ig das ich so eine Clubmitgleidschaft nie eingegangen bin, habe garnicht gewust, das es sowas gibt.
Ich weiß nur, dass ich mir das nicht gefallen lasse.


Sehr geehrte Damen, sehr geehrte Herren,

Rechnungsnummer: R-
ich habe gerade ein Schreiben von Ihnen bekommen, in dem steht, dass 
ich schon mehrere Mahnungen von Ihnen bekommen habe und es geht um  
dieWEB.DE CLUBMitgleidschaft.

Also, als ich dieses Konto vor einiger Zeit eröffnet habe, dann habe 
ich das kostenfreie gewählt und nicht das mit Gebühren.

Dann kommt hinzu, wenn ich in dieses Konto rein will, wird mir immer 
ein Fehler angemeldet.
Und genau dieses Problem habe ich eben gerade mit Ihrem Kollegen 
besprochen und der meint auch noch, das liegt an meinem Computer.

(Der Fehler ist: ich versuche mich einzuloggen mit meinem Nick und dem 
Passwort und dann kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung)

Wie gesagt, ich weiß von der ganzen Geschichte nichts. Wenn ich was 
bezahle ist das nur der Betrag von 30 Euro und nicht noch zusätzlich 7,50 
? Mahngebühren.

Wie gesagt ich bin nie so eine Verbindung eingegangen und wenn, war das 
ein Fehler. Aber ich denke mal ich komme da eh nicht weit mit und Sie 
sowieso auf dem Punkt stehen, dass das ein Versäumen meiner Seite ist.

Das heißt aber auch gleich das ich hiermit alle meine Konten bei Ihnen 
sofort kündige.

Mit freundlichem Gruß


WEB.DE Kundencenter"<[email protected]>schrieb:Sehr 
geehrte Frau .......

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Der Vertrag wurde online am 03.04.2006 über Ihr FreeMail Postfach 
............abgeschlossen.

Da nur Sie über Ihr Passwort zu Ihrem Postfach zugriffsberechtigt und 
zugriffsbefähigt sind, kann die Bestellung nur von Ihnen getätigt worden 
sein.

Zur Inanspruchnahme des kostenlosen Testangebotes kommt es nur durch 
die Nennung des Benutzernamens und des Passwortes sowie die Bestätigung 
der Nutzungsbedingungen.

Hierdurch ist sichergestellt, dass nur Sie als Postfachinhaber die 
Leistung beantragen können und dass die Bestellung nur bewusst erfolgt.

Die erste Vertragslaufzeit für den WEB.DE Club beträgt einen Monat. 
Danach verlängert sich der Vertrag um weitere sechs Monate, wenn bis zum 
fünfundzwanzigsten Tag keine Kündigung eingeht. Der Clubbeitrag für den 
6-Monatsvertrag beträgt 30,00 Euro inklusive MwSt.

Die erhobene Gebühr richtet sich nicht nach der Häufigkeit der Nutzung. 
Der Betrag ist eine Grundgebühr für die Leistung, die WEB.DE bis zum 
Ende der Vertragslaufzeit zur Verfügung stellt.

Um Ihre Kündigung akzeptieren zu können ist Voraussetzung, dass diese 
von Ihnen unterschrieben ist und uns per Post oder Fax erreicht.

Bitte richten Sie das unterschriebene schriftliche Kündigungsschreiben 
mit folgenden Angaben an unten angegebene Faxnummer bzw. Postanschrift:

- Ihre FreeMail Adresse (Bsp. [email protected])
- Ihren Vor- und Nachnamen
- den zu kündigenden Vertrag

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Anschrift: WEB.DE GmbH, Brauerstr. 48, 76135 Karlsruhe
Faxnummer: 01805 - 05 25 41

Zu Rechnungsnummer R-8121853 konnten wir bisher keinen Zahlungseingang 
vermerken.

Bitte überweisen Sie den noch offenen Rechnungsbetrag in Höhe von 30,00 
Euro unter Angabe der Rechnungsnummer R-8121853 als Verwendungszweck 
auf folgendes Konto:

WestLB
Konto 1 239 417
BLZ 300 500 00

Vielen Dank.

Aus Kulanz werden wir die Mahngebühren nach Zahlungseingang auf unserem 
Konto ausbuchen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen




Dann möchte ich einen Beweis dafür haben, das ich das abgeschlossen 
habe.

Und im übrigen, möchte ich das alle Konten bei Ihnen gelöscht werden

Mfg



WEB.DE Kundencenter"<[email protected]>schrieb:Sehr geehrte Frau 
.......
vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Mit der Testmitgliedschaft haben Sie die AGB für den WEB.DE Club 
akzeptiert.

Wir haben im Vorfeld für unsere neuen WEB.DE Clubmitglieder eine 
verlängerte
Kündigungsfrist bis zum fünfundzwanzigsten Tag der Testmitgliedschaft 
ermöglicht.
Wenn bis zum fünfundzwanzigsten Tag keine Kündigung eingeht, verlängert 
sich der
WEB.DE Club, nach unseren AGB, automatisch in die normale 
Clubmitgliedschaft.

Hier beträgt die Mindestvertragslaufzeit dann sechs Monate.

Die Kündigung Ihres WEB.DE Club Testmonats liegt außerhalb der 
Kündigungsfrist.

Für die Vertragsbeendigung ist nach unseren AGB Voraussetzung, dass die 
Kündigung
schriftlich (postalisch oder per Fax) erfolgt und von Ihnen 
unterschrieben ist.

Bitte schicken Sie uns das unterschriebene, schriftliche 
Kündigungsschreiben an unten
angegebene Adresse oder Faxnummer.

Zu Rechnungsnummer R-8121853 konnten wir bisher keinen Zahlungseingang
vermerken.

Bitte überweisen Sie den noch offenen Rechnungsbetrag in Höhe von 37,50 
Euro
unter Angabe der Rechnungsnummer R-8121853 als Verwendungszweck auf
folgendes Konto:

WestLB
Konto 1 239 417
BLZ 300 500 00

Vielen Dank.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Hiermit wende ich mich noch mal an Sie.
Also es war wie folgt:

Als ich mich im April bei Ihnen registiert habe, habe ich eine 
Mailadresse bekommen.
Soweit hat das ja auch noch geklappt. Dann konnte ich die 
Begrüßungsmail lesen.
Als ich mich dann ausgeloggt habe und als ich mich das zweite mal 
wieder einloggen wollte, ging nichts mehr. Ich kam einfach nicht mehr rein.
Da ich dieses Problem ja schon mal bei Web.de hätte, habe ich mir dann 
einfach gesagt, dann nicht es gibt noch mehr Anbieter.

Auch das ich eine Clubmitgliedschaft eingegangen bin ist mir bis heute 
nicht bewust und wenn ist das sehr geschickt gemacht worden.
Das einzige was ich wollte, war eine kostenlose Emailadresse und mehr 
nicht.

So wie mir Ihr Kollege letztens am Telefon sagte, ich hätte eine Mail 
bekommen, dass ich in diese Clubmitgliedschaft eingetreten bin und ich 
hätte das innerhalb von 25 Tagen kündigen müssen.
Nun frag ich mich aber, wie soll ich das machen, wenn ich mich garnicht 
mehr einloggen kann?

Außerdem wenn ich das hätte wirklich gemacht hätte, hätte ich Ihnen ja 
auch meine Bankdaten geben damit das in Zukunft abgebucht wird.
(So steht es ja schließlich auch in der Infoseite von den Club 
Vorteilen.

Dann kommt noch hinzu, vor einpaar Tagen hieß es noch, die 7,50 ? würde 
man mir auch Kolanz erlassen und nun ist da auch keine Rede mehr von.

Ich möchte auch einen Beweis das ich das abgeschlossen habe, also eine 
Kopie von diesem Vertrag.

Und wenn man dann mal so einbisschen im Internet forscht, ging es ja 
vielen so.
Was ich schon sehr merkwürdig finde.

Mit freundlichen Gruß

WEB.DE Kundencenter" <[email protected]>schrieb:Sehr geehrte Frau 
......
vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Hierzu möchten wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass Sie bei der Bestellung der 
Testclubmitglied-
schaft im Rahmen des Bestellvorgangs bestätigt haben, die dazugehörigen 
Nutzungs-
bedingungen gelesen und akzeptiert zu haben.

Der Vertrag wurde online am 03.04.2006 über Ihr Postfach 
..............
abgeschlossen. Ein schriftlicher Vertragsschluss ist bei online 
geschlossenen Verträgen
nicht erforderlich, weshalb Ihnen auch kein entsprechender Vertrag 
zugesendet werden kann.

Ebenso muss, da nur Sie über Ihren Nutzernamen und Ihr Passwort zu 
Ihrem Postfach
zugriffsberechtigt sind, davon ausgegangen werden, dass diese 
Bestellung von Ihnen
getätigt wurde.

Weiter möchten wir noch darauf hinweisen, dass die Vertragsverlängerung 
sowohl bereits
in dem Angebot selbst in den Detailinformationen als auch in den 
Vertragsdaten angekündigt
wurde und Ihnen in der Bestellbestätigung per E-Mail zugegangen ist.

Wir möchten Sie daher abschließend nochmals bitten, den offen stehenden 
Betrag zu
überweisen und uns eine Kündigung per Post oder Fax zukommen zu lassen, 
wenn Sie
keine weitere Verlängerung Ihrer Clubmitgliedschaft wünschen.

Vielen Dank.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


An: WEB.DE Kundencenter <[email protected]>
Betreff: RE: AW: Mahnung
Vorgang: 6AGR1HHM7Q


Sehr geehrte Frau .....
Ich möchte noch mal drauf hinweisen, dass ich keine Bestätigungemail 
erhalten habe und somit überhaupt keine Information über diesen Vertrag 
hatte.

(Und jetzt bitte nicht, wir haben die Bestätigungsmail geschickt. Ich 
habe bis heute so eine Mail nicht bekommen und wenn sie in meinen 
Emailkonto ist, weiß ich davon nichts, da ich mich ja nie wieder einloggen 
konnte. Ich habe nur die Begrüßungsmail öffnen können und dann kam 
ichniewieder rein.)

Ich wünsche mir jetzt genau so wenig wie früher die Mitgliedschaft im 
WEB.DE-Club, deshalb möchte ich alle Verträge mitWEB.DE, die mit oder 
ohne meines Wissens abgeschlossen wurde, abbrechen. Ich sehe mich nicht 
verpflichtet, für Verträge zu bezahlen, die einseitig abgeschlossen 
wurden und nicht von mir gewollt sind.
Und zum anderen, warum erläßt man mir einmal 7,50 ? an Mahnkosten und 
dann wieder nicht?

Hochachtungsvoll


Sehr geehrte Frau ......

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Wir möchten auf unsere vorgegangenen Nachrichten verweisen.
Eine andere Mitteilung können wir Ihnen bezüglich Ihrer Mitgliedschaft 
nicht machen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Benoni21 (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo Manu67,

wie ich sehe, hat meine Korrspondenz doch sein Nutzen gefunden  Toll, dass du sie verwenden konntest . Hoffentlich hast du nicht dagegen, dass ich dich duze? Wie sind ja in einem Lager.

Mein Kommentar zu deinen Brief - [......]

Meiner Meinung nach, ist das erste Zeichen für deinen Erfolg - das ständige Wechsel von Mitarbeitern, die dir antworten. Bei mir war es insgsamt 5 

_Passage wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (Rechtsberatungsgesetz) gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## Benoni21 (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				geordie schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Auch bei mir ist es schon etliche Jahr her, dass ich mal ein Konto bei Web.de hatte. Ich weiß es auch nicht mehr genau was ich dort angeklickt habe, aber nach einigen Monaten nachdem ich mich dort registriert hatte, konnte ich mein e-mail-account bei web.de nicht mehr öffnen, da die von mir um die 30,- EURO haben wollten- was ich nicht bezahlt wollte.
> Jetzt hat mein Vater einen Brief erhalten der an seine Adresse ging aber für mich bestimmt war von der Anwaltskanzlei W*[...]*. Die wollen jetzt von mir 127,75.
> Mein Vater und ich sehen uns selten und daher habe ich den Brief nicht sofort erhalten. Dieser Betrag ist am 23.06. fällig. Was ich nicht verstehe:
> ...


Hallo geordie,

schau mal um, was hier steht. Man kann hier alles finden! Mir hat dieses Forum vollkommen gereicht, um mich verlustfrei zu kündigen. Seit dem gibt es hier noch mehr Information (auch von mir ) 

Gruß,

Benoni21


----------



## Manu67 (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Juhu.... ich hab es endlich geschaft.
Als ich heute morgen meine 6. Email nach Web.de geschrieben habe und ich dann auch wieder eine Mail zurückbekommen habe, ich hätte das abgeschlossen und ich möchte doch den Betrag überweisen. Ich hätte mich schließlich mit meiner Emailadresse und Passwort eingeloggt.
Als ich das dann gelesen habe, ist mir echt der Kragen geplatzt und habe Web.de wieder geschrieben und denen dann gesagt, dass ich jetzt einen Anwalt einschalte dann bekam ich diese Mail:

Sehr geehrte Frau ....., 

auch bei nochmaligem Prüfen der Vertragsunterlagen konnten wir keinen 
Anspruch auf einen Verzicht unserer Forderung feststellen. Wir sind 
dennoch 
ohne Anerkennen einer Rechtspflicht bereit, auf das Geltendmachen 
unserer 
Forderung zu verzichten und werden den offenen Betrag ausbuchen.

Betrachten Sie die Zahlungserinnerung zur Rechnungsnummer R-***** als 
hinfällig.

Die Verlängerung des WEB.DE Club Vertrages haben wir storniert.

Wir wünschen Ihnen weiterhin viel Spaß und gute Kommunikation mit 
WEB.DE.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

.................

Ihr WEB.DE Forderungsmanagement
http://kundencenter.web.de/

Festnetz: 01805 - 24 55 464 (0,12 Euro/Min)
Mo - Fr von 8:00 - 18:00 Uhr
Fax: 01805 - 05 25 44 (0,12 Euro/Min.)

WEB.DE GmbH
Brauerstr. 48 		
76135 Karlsruhe

(Da sieht man Mal, man muß nur durchhalten)


----------



## Stalker2002 (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Manu67 schrieb:
			
		

> auch bei nochmaligem Prüfen der Vertragsunterlagen konnten wir keinen
> Anspruch auf einen Verzicht unserer Forderung feststellen. Wir sind
> dennoch
> ohne Anerkennen einer Rechtspflicht bereit, auf das Geltendmachen
> ...



Wenn auch du die Sache jetzt als erledigt betrachtest, dann bist du aus der Nummer raus.
Glückwunsch!:thumb: 

MfG
L.

P.S. Schreib mal 'ne freundliche Dankesmail an die betreffenden Leute bei web.de, vielleicht prägt sich dann bei denen ein, wie man Kundenmails bekommt, die man gerne liest...


----------



## tommi999 (12 Juli 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo Forum,
nachdem ich mich hier ganz bewusst registriert habe, erst mal ein Dank an alle für die Hinweise zum Thema, die mir geholfen haben aus der angequatschten Club-Mitgliedschaft wieder rauszukommen.
Zum Werdegang:
Auch ich habe am 22.06. per Mail die Mitteilung von WEB.DE bekommen, dass sie mich für weitere 12 Monate im Club begrüßen. Club, Mitgliedschaft, bezahlen ... was wollen die von mir?

Nachdem ich dann meine gelöschten Mails von WEB.DE mal durchgesehen habe –das waren ganz schön viele Werbemails- habe ich tatsächlich eine Mitteilung über eine Club-Mitgliedschaft gefunden. Die ist aber wie gesagt im Papierkorb mit allen anderen Werbemails von Web.de gelandet, weil man von dort damit überschüttet wird.

In der Mail vom 22.6. wird noch der Hinweis zum Widerrufsrecht gegeben, der übrigens auf der Mail vom 22.3. nicht drauf stand. „Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung ... widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt frühestens mit dem Erhalt dieser Belehrung.“

Also ab per Mail mit der Widerrufserklärung an Web.de und dem Hinweis ich weiß von nichts und habe auch nichts unterschrieben.
_Antwort Web.de:
Ihr Widerruf liegt bedauerlicherweise außerhalb der vorgesehenen Frist (zwei Wochen nach Widerrufsbelehrung).

Wir bedauern Ihre Entscheidung und teilen Ihnen mit, dass wir die Beendigung Ihrer Club-Mitgliedschaft per E-Mail nicht akzeptieren können und das hier schon oft beschriebene BlaBla._

Also Fax an Web.de mit gleichem Inhalt. 
_Darauf kam ein Schreiben von Web.de mit folgendem Inhalt:
Wir können Ihnen keine anderslautende Mitteilung machen Ihr Widerruf liegt bedauerlicherweise außerhalb der vorgesehenen Frist. Ihr Schreiben wurde als fristgerechte Kündigung der verlängerten Mitgliedschaft im Web.de Club angenommen. Ihre Mitgliedschaft endet am 21.6.07._

12 Monate Mitgliedschaft für 60 Euro für etwas was ich nie unterschrieben, geschweige denn gewollt habe. Das kanns nicht sein. Dann habe ich mir die Beiträge in diesem Forum auf allen 45 Seiten genau angesehen und am 5.7. erneut ein Fax an Web.de mit Hinweis auf fehlende Widerrufsbelehrung pp. und dass ich auf die Annahme der Widerrufserklärung bestehe.

Wieder die Standardantwort Wir bedauern ... außerhalb der Frist.

Dann folgendes Fax an Web.de:  _Siehe Anhang Web1.pdf_ 
_Antwort per Mail 
Bitte haben Sie Verständnis, dass wir die Kündigung nicht rückwirkend akzeptieren können.
Aus Kulanz und ohne Anerkennen einer Rechtspflicht sind wir bereit, Ihnen 50% der Forderung zu erlassen und den Vertrag nach Ablauf von 6 Monaten zu beenden.
Der Clubbeitrag für den 6-Monatsvertrag wird monatlich in Höhe von 5,- EUR von dem von Ihnen angegebenen Zahlungsweg abgebucht bzw. in Rechnung gestellt.
Geben Sie uns bitte schriftlich Bescheid, gerne auch per E-Mail, ob Sie mit unserem Vergleichs- angebot einverstanden sind, damit wir die die Kündigung nach Ablauf von 6 Monaten veranlassen können.
Sofern wir keine Rückmeldung von Ihnen erhalten, gehen wir davon aus, dass Sie mit der Vertragsverlängerung um 12 Monate einverstanden sind._
Und von mir folgendes Fax hinterher     _Siehe Anhang Web2.pdf_

_Antwort Web.de vom 11.07.2006:
auch bei nochmaligem Prüfen der Vertragsunterlagen konnten wir keinen Anspruch auf einen Verzicht unserer Forderung feststellen. Wir sind dennoch ohne Anerkennen einer Rechtspflicht bereit, auf das Geltendmachen unserer Forderung zu verzichten und werden den offenen Betrag ausbuchen.
Betrachten Sie die Zahlungserinnerung zur Rechnungsnummer R-8565502 als hinfällig. Die Verlängerung des Club Vertrages haben wir storniert.
Wir wünschen Ihnen weiterhin viel Spaß und gute Kommunikation mit WEB.DE_

Der Tip mit dem Rechtsanwaltsbüro [ edit]  & Partner habe ich aus diesem Forum und dem Forum bei Teltarif.de.

Auch ich möchte hier noch einmal ausdrücklich betonen, dass ich eine Club-Mitgliedschaft nie gewollt habe und mir auch nicht bewusst bin irgendeine Willenserklärung hierzu bei Web.de abgegeben zu haben. Vielleicht können meine Schreiben jemanden helfen auch aus einer solchen Sache rauszukommen.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Account bei Web.de löschen, da ich lieber nur noch mein Hauptmailfach bei freenet benutze, funktionierte gestern noch nicht wegen Zahlungsrückständen. Haben wohl den Betrag noch nicht ausgebucht.

Also hart bleiben und zur Wehr setzen und auf alle Fälle nicht bezahlen.

Gruss
Tommi :-D

_ Name editiert , RA Name  nicht aus diesem Forum  und auch nicht von DS modaction _


----------



## exo85 (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich habe nun ebenfalls diese Mahnung von web.de bekommen. Selber Betrag, 37,50€.
Aber...

war, obwohl es in der Mahnung stand, mein Email-Postfach bis heute morgen nicht gesperrt.
Ich habe dort unter "Meine Daten" und "Rechnungen" keine Rechnung gefunden, die angeblich noch offen waren.
Genausowenig habe ich, seit ich das Postfach habe, nie eine Web.de Club Mitgliedschaft gehabt, dh. ich bekam trotzdem beim Einloggen diese Angebote mit Gratistesten usw, welche ich aber nie genutzt habe. Im Account ließ sich auch kein Anzeichen darauf feststellen. Da der Account nicht gesperrt war und ich auch keine Kündigung schrieb (ich wusst ja nix davon) hätte theoretisch noch die Club-Mitgliedschaft vorhanden sein bzw verlängert worden sein müssen.

Folglich wurde die Leistung bei mir nie erbracht, obwohl für 6 Monate ein Betrag von 30€ (+ Mahngebühr) verlangt wurde.
Rechnungen per Mail erhielt ich ebenfalls nicht, bzw falls doch, wurden diese wie einige hunderte andere Mails vom Postfach gelöscht. Vermutlich wurden sie gelöscht bzw werden immernoch Mails gelöscht weil nicht genug Speicherplatz vorhanden war/ist.

Als ich heute morgen eine Mail an web.de richtete, war ca. 1h später das Postfach gesperrt. Ich erhielt eine Standartmail in der man mich darauf hingewiesen hat, die Rechnung zu bezahlen.

Da ich aber weder ein Premium-Account hatte (Web.de Club) noch eine Rechnung erhielt sehe ich es nicht ein da irgendwas zu bezahlen.

Mal sehen was auf meine weiteren Mail noch folgt (für die ich ein Fake-Postfach anlegen musst :-? )


----------



## masanja (27 Juli 2006)

*Variante des Themas: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Migliedschaft nach Kündigungsrücknahme*

Hallo allerseits:

hier eine Variante  zum Thema ungewollte WEB.DE Club-Mitgliedschaft. Ich *war *zwei Jahre lang (bewußt) *Club-Mitglied* und habe dann *fristgerecht meine Club-Migliedschaft gekündigt*. WEB.DE hat mir die Kündigung bestätigt. Kurze Zeit später erhielt ich nach Einloggen in mein Postfach einen Begrüßungsbildschirm mit einem *unwiderstehlichen Angebot*: Sollte ich mich zu einer Kündigungsrücknahme bereiterklären, würde man meine Club-Migliedschaft um *6 Monate kostenfrei *verlängern  sowie *1000 WEB.Cent* (=10 EUR) gutschreiben. Ich habe zugegriffen. So weit so gut. Kürzlich wurde mir dann eine Rechnung über eine erneute zwölfmonatige Clubmitgliedschaft übermittelt, deren letzte 6 Monate, na klar, kostenpflichtig sind.

Wohl nicht ganz zufällig das ursprüngliche Angebot, die Mitgliedschaft kostenlos für 6 Monate zu verlängern auch nur als Begrüßungsbildschirm vor, liegt mir nun also nicht mehr in schriftlicher Form vor. Meinem Eindruck nach hat WEB.DE mit der Gestaltung und Formulierung des Angebots jedoch ganz bewußt die Täuschung des Kunden in Kauf genommen, indem so getan wird, als seien keinerlei Kosten mit der Kündigungsrücknahme verbunden.

Auch in der mir von WEB.DE per Email zugesandten Bestätigung der Kündigungsrücknahme kein Wort von der neuen 12-monatigen Vertragslaufzeit oder eventuellen Kosten. Erst nach Erhalt der Rechnung ging mir die Spitzfindigkeit der Formulierungen "...der *ursprüngliche *Vertrag lebt wieder auf" oder "...Club Mitgliedschaft läuft...*zunächst *sechs Monate betragsfrei." auf.

Bezeichnenderweise hat sich WEB.DE nach telefonischer Rücksprache und der Darstellung des Sachverhalts per Email ohne Weiteres bereit erklärt, die Vertragsverlängerung "aus Kulanz und ohne Anerkennen einer Rechtspflicht" zu stornieren.

Scheint also noch mal gut gegangen zu sein...

Macht euch jedenfalls klar, dass das Angebot zur kostenlosen Weiterführung der Club-Mitgliedschaft tatsächlich eine vergünstigte Mitgliedschaft für den vollen Vertragszeitraum ist.

Ich habe mich über das Gebaren von WEB.DE jedenfalls so geärgert, dass sie mir jetzt mit ihrem Club gestohlen bleiben können, wollte ja eh kündigen.

Masanja


----------



## klartext85 (28 Juli 2006)

*Fernsehbeitrag?*

Hallo an Alle,

wir sind eine freie Fernsehproduktionsfirma mit Sitz in München.
Für unseren Fernsehbeitrag zum Thema "Ungewollte web.de Club-Mitgliedschaft" suchen wir noch Leute, die zu diesem Thema etwas beitragen wollen. Wir suchen Leute aus dem Raum Stuttgart/München/Karlsruhe. Bitte meldet euch so schnell wie möglich bei uns. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus und hoffentlich bis bald.

Und so könnt ihr uns erreichen:
Tel: 089/995 29 86 - 20
mailto:[email protected]

Viele Grüße aus München
Jana Sommerfeld


----------



## Anya (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallöchen miteinander!

Ja, auch ich ärgere und amüsiere mich gerade ziemlich über Web.de... Ich bin im März auch durch "zu schnelles durchklicken über mein Geburstagsgeschenk" an diese tolle Clubmitgliedschaft geraten. Soweit muss ich mich ja eigentlich noch an meine eigene Nase packen - denn mit der Bestätigungsmail habe ich gemerkt, was ich da angeklickt habe und hätte auch gleich kündigen sollen. Nur war ich ziemlich in Eile und da in der Mail stand, man könne, wenn man keine Verlängerung wünscht, JEDERZEIT kündigen, ließ ich mir damit Zeit - und vergaß es irgendwann natürlich...

Drei Monate später wurde ich aber wieder von Web.de daran erinnert:"Verängerung Ihrer Clubmitgliedschaft!" Und dass ich ab nun monatlich 5 Euro zahlen solle. Aber die gleiche Mail enthielt den Hinweis, dass ich innerhalb von 2 Wochen widerrufen könne und in Textform, also entweder per Brief, Fax, oder E-Mail. Diesmal reagierte ich sofort und entschied mich für den Weg der E-Mail. 

Antwort von Web.de: Der Widerruf würde außerhalb der vergesehenen Frist liegen und außerdem akzeptiere man die Kündigung nicht per E-Mail. Dies ginge nur per Brief, oder Fax... 

Nun gut, also haben sie das Ganze noch einmal per Einschreiben bekommen. Worauf die Antwort kam, ein Widerruf könne nur bei einem Neuvertrag in den ersten 2 Wochen gekündigt werden, bei einem Folgevertrag sei dies nicht mehr möglich.

"What the heck???" Das in etwa war mein erster Gedanke. Da war doch was mit einem Widerrufsrecht innerhalb von zwei Wochen... :gruebel: 

Also Web.de darauf hingewiesen - danach die Antwort schlechthin:""Die Widerrufsbelehrung wurde versehentlich zusammen mit der Verlängerungsmail verschickt!" Eine Kündigung sei nicht mehr möglich. Man bot mir aus Kulanz an, den Vertrag statt nach 12 Monaten, schon nach 6 Monaten zu beenden. Frei nach dem Motto, wenn Sie versehentlich was anklicken, können wir das auch, oder was? :scherzkeks:  

Es folgte ein reger Mailverkehr, in denen ich so ziemlich sämtliche Standardmails/Textbausteine von Web.de bekam, die ich hier auch schon gesehen habe und wo auch sehr selten auf meine Mails eingegangen wurde.

Ich habe mir die Bestätigungsmail auch noch einmal genauer angeschaut (wie oft, weiß ich schon nicht mehr - ich dürfte sie mehr oder weniger auswendig kennen) und habe dort nix finden können, was eine Kündigung des Folgevertrags angeht. In der Mail selber steht nur was von JEDERZEIT und in den AGB (die man ja auch erst anklicken musss...), finde ich dazu erst recht nichts. Da wird nur der Vertrag im Allgemeinen angesprochen. 

Dann habe ich auch noch §§ 355 BGB Absatz 3 gefunden und diesen zitiert. Der besagt nämlich, dass das Widerrufsrecht nicht erlischt, wenn der Verbraucher nicht ordnungemäß über das Widerrufsrecht belehrt wurde. Was ja hier wohl der Fall ist. 

Aber auf all das geht Web.de natürlich nicht ein - d.h. zumindest in so weit, dass sie den Vertrag nun am 15. August enden lassen wollen, aber das befreit mich nicht von den 17,50 Euro. :roll: 

Heute kam dann auch "endlich" die außergerichtliche Mahnung. Dort ist plötzlich "nur" noch von 12,50 Euro die Rede und Gründe der Nichtzahlung habe man auch noch nicht erhalten. Ebenso habe man mein Postfach gesperrt. Aber das funktioniert noch einwandfrei. Darauf werde ich sie aber in meiner nächsten Mail besser nicht hinweisen... Ich habe vorsichtshalber aber schon mal jedem meine Zweit-E-Mail-Adresse gegeben.

Ich weiß nicht, in wie weit die Erwähnung eines Anwaltes helfen wird, aber mehr als wieder nicht drauf ein gehen, können sie wohl auch nicht. Das Dumme ist nur, dass ich (noch) keine Rechtschutzversicherung habe und ich somit nicht wirklich einen Anwalt hinzu ziehen kann. Da wär das einfach Bezahlen der 12,50 Euro oder 17,50 Euro sicher billiger. Aber das sehe ich irgendwie noch nicht ein, da ich mich, wie gesagt, falsch informiert fühle und sie mir erst einmal nachweisen sollen, dass sie das Widerrufsrecht a) versehentlich verschickt haben und b) sollen sie mir die Stelle in den AGB erstmal zeigen, wo explizit erwähnt wird, dass man bei einem Folgevertrag kein zweiwöchiges Widerrufsrecht hat...

Mal eine Frage an alle, die solch eine Verlängerungsmail gekriegt haben: Was stand denn da bei euch unter den Hinweisen zur Mitgliedschaft und Widerrufsrecht?

Irgendwie komme ich mir leicht veräppelt von dem Verein vor...


----------



## wespetrev (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo,
ich hatte auch mal so einen Testzugang. Ich habe ihn rechtzeitig gekündigt und seither meine kostenlose Normalmitgliedschaft. Bei mir war alles transparent und o.k. 
....

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Anya (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hm, naja, ich seh das etwas anders. Die Beweise, die ich habe, sind die Bestätigungsmail und die Verlängerungsmail. Erstere Mail sagt aus, dass man, wenn man keine Verlängerung wünscht, jederzeit kündigen kann. Selbst wenn das nur auf die 3 Testmonate bezogen war, hätte das meiner Meinung nach schon klarer formuliert sein müssen bzw. es hätte noch einmal erwähnt werden müssen, dass man bei einem Folgevertrag NICHT mehr innherhalb dieser 2 Wochen kündigen kann. Abgesehen davon, könnte man den Folgevertrag auch durchaus als Neuvertrag ansehen. Und nein, ich bin kein Erbsenzähler.  Mir geht's vor allem darum, dass mir dieses Widerrufsrecht mit der Verlängerung eingeräumt wurde, ich darauf fristgerecht gekündigt habe und ich persönlich keine Beweise dafür habe, dass dies ein Versehen war. Dazu und auch zu besagten §§ 355 hat Web.de bislang noch keine Stellung genommen...


----------



## Marisa (2 August 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo zusammen,

bin via google auf dieses Forum gestoßen.
Hab jetzt schon unendlich viele Berichte von Geschädigten lesen müssen, die Ratschläge, die erteilt werden , sind jedoch immer verschieden.
Dacht mir, ich trag meinen Fall und den einer Freundin vor :

Bei mir besteht folgendes Problem :
Meine Nichte ( minderjährig, damals gard mal 11) hat sich bei web.de angemeldet, dummerweise aber meinen Namen und Adresse verwendet.:wall:  Als der Mahnbescheid im Postfach war, kam sie zu mir und hat mir das ganze gebeichtet. Ich hab mit web.de Kontakt aufgenommen , nach langem hin und her haben sie mir versichert , dass das postfach nun gesperrt werde und Punkt.
es war Ruhe im Karton, bis vor wenigen Monaten. Da wurde ich aufgefordert , plötzlich ca 60 Euro zu zahlen. Ich habs ignoriert. Heute kam ein Inkassoschreiben.
Ich weiß nicht was ich tun soll ....


Bei meiner Freundin war die Sache noch ein wenig abenteuerlicher :
Sie hat sich nie für web.de angemeldet, wohl aber irgendso ein Knallkopf, der ihren Namen und Adresse missbraucht hat. Der hatte wohl regen Mailverkehr mit dem besagten Unternehmen, das ist aus den Briefen, die sie jetzt erhält, ersichtlich. 

Was soll man in diesen Fällen tun ? 

Lg

Mari


----------



## jupp11 (2 August 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Marisa schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll man in diesen Fällen tun ?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

j.


----------



## mischa (3 August 2006)

*Spreeung meines web Accountes*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe nun schon einiges über die web.de [.......] gelesen und ich weiß nicht ob mir das eventl. auch blüht. Folgendes ist passiert heute morgen konnte ich mich noch ganz normal in meienm E-mail account einloggen, heute abend habe ich das selbe noch einmal versucht da kam dann folgender Hinweis:
"leider konnten wir trotz mehrfacher Aufforderung keinen Zahlungseingang zur Rechnung XXXXXXX verzeichnen.
Wir sahen uns daher bereits in der Vergangenheit veranlasst, Ihren WEB.DE Zugang zu sperren und darüber hinaus die Forderung an den Bayerischen Inkasso Dienst zu übergeben.
Sollten Sie Einwände gegen die Forderung oder Rückfragen haben, wenden Sie sich bitte an:

BID Bayerischer Inkasso Dienst AG
Postfach 1342
96403 Coburg

Nun ja das ich eventl. die Rechnungen als Web.de werbung abgelegt habe und sie deshalb ungelesen gelöscht habe kann sein, aber das mein Zugang schon öfters geesperrt worden ist kann nicht sein.
Kann mir da jemand Helfen , was soll ich tuhen?
Ich bin über jegliche ratschläge dankbar.
Mischa

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## nougat (4 August 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				batanie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle!!!
> 
> Ich hatte hier eigentlich vor ein paar Tagen schon mal was geschrieben, aber als ich heute nachgesehen habe, war irgendwie rein gar nichts mehr von meinem Beitrag übrig... Naja, dann schreibe ich eben noch mal kurz etwas zu diesem allseits beliebten Thema WEB.DE!
> 
> ...




Hallo Steffi,
so langsam nervt mich diese ganze Sache wirklich, die Angst verdränge ich 
schon. Habe heute nach meinem Widerruf per einschreiben mit Rückanwort wieder ne Mahnung vom BID 85,99 erhalten, soll bis zum 10.8. zahlen, habe mein Postfach schon ca. 1 Jahr nicht mehr gebraucht.
Wusste nicht mal mehr meine e-mail adresse.
Natürlich würde ich gerne mitmachen, will aber auch Strafanzeige gegen web.de stellen. Ich komme aus dem Raum Unna-Dortmund.

Nugat


----------



## BurningSky (5 August 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo Leute, hab das selbe Problem. Mei mir ist es nur gravierender :unzufrieden:  hab 4 Emailaccounts, wo ich "Test-Club-Mitglied" bin. Ich weiss nicht weiter. Hab auch gedacht dass man nach den 3 Monaten automatisch aus dem Club draußen ist. Hab nun 2 mal 5 Euro bezahlt, also der Monatsbeitrag für 2 Emailaccounts. Aber ich kann doch nicht für 4 accounts jeden Monat 5 Euro zu zahlen. ich weiss nicht mehr was ich tun soll. Bin kurz vorm heulen. Was soll ich tun?  Kündigen geht anscheinend ned oder wie? :/


----------



## Captain Picard (5 August 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				BurningSky schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich tun?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## BurningSky (5 August 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> BurningSky schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TUt mir leid, ich kann mir nun mal nicht 45 Seiten durchlesen :cry:


----------



## webwatcher (5 August 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				BurningSky schrieb:
			
		

> TUt mir leid, ich kann mir nun mal nicht 45 Seiten durchlesen :cry:


das ist dein Problem 


> Allerdings dabei beachten: Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz). *Wenn die Lektüre der hier allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen  nicht ausreicht, wird anheim gestellt, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
> Auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.*


ww


----------



## KatzenHai (5 August 2006)

*AW: Spreeung meines web Accountes*



			
				mischa schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir da jemand Helfen , was soll ich tuhen?
> Ich bin über jegliche ratschläge dankbar.


*Zu solchen Fragen hat ein Moderator eine Standardantwort gegeben - bitte beachten.*


----------



## BurningSky (5 August 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				webwatcher schrieb:
			
		

> BurningSky schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab mir hier vieles durchgelesen weiss aber immer noch nicht was ich tun soll


----------



## webwatcher (5 August 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				BurningSky schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir hier vieles durchgelesen weiss aber immer noch nicht was ich tun soll


Du scheinst ziemlich beratungsresistent zu sein. Du bekommst keine Einzelberatung, 
weil dies nach deutschem  Recht verboten ist. 


> Wenn die Lektüre der hier allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen nicht ausreicht, wird anheim gestellt, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.


geh zur deiner  nächstgelegenen  Verbraucherzentrale  oder konsultiere einen Anwalt.

EOT


----------



## Mrdeepman (8 August 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich komme mal direkt auf den Punkt, weil alles weitere wohl klar sein dürfte...

Ich soll 5€ + 7,50€ zahlen. Und um mir weiteren Ärger zu sparen, habe ich auch vor, das zu tun. Wenn ich aber jetzt zahle, kommen dann jeden weiteren Monat 5€ auf mich zu oder kann ich die Sache dann als erledigt betrachten?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

Deepman


----------



## Reducal (8 August 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Woher sollen wir das wissen, dein Fall ist nebulös!


----------



## batanie (8 August 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Normalerweise kommen jeden Monat 5 € dazu, da der Vertrag, den du abgeschlossen hast für einen längeren Zeitraum läuft als nur einen Monat! Ich persönlich würd nicht zahlen, aber das kommt eben darauf an... wenn du die Mitgliedschaft wirklich abgeschlossen hast, dann musst du wohl oder übel wirklich zahlen!


----------



## Don Pablo (12 August 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				batanie schrieb:
			
		

> Normalerweise kommen jeden Monat 5 € dazu, da der Vertrag, den du abgeschlossen hast für einen längeren Zeitraum läuft als nur einen Monat! Ich persönlich würd nicht zahlen, aber das kommt eben darauf an... wenn du die Mitgliedschaft wirklich abgeschlossen hast, dann musst du wohl oder übel wirklich zahlen!


 Die Frage ist doch, ob überhaupt ein Vertrag zustandegekommen ist, und zwar *mit beiderseitigem Einverständnis*. Wahrscheinlich mangelt es genau daran. 
Zumindest hat sich die Verbraucherzentrale in Berlin entsprechend geäussert:

Geburtstagsgeschenk von web.de – Erst lesen, dann auspacken!


----------



## batanie (13 August 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Nun ja, das ist wohl das allseits beliebte Thema! Man weiß ja nie so wirklich, wer auch bewusst auf dieses Feld geklickt hat oder eben auch nicht!

Ich denke nur, dass wenn jemand ohne irgendwelche Widersprüche einzulegen bereitwillig einfach zahlen will, dann wird er/sie sich bestimmt im Klaren darüber sein, das er/sie das auch mal angeklickt hat!

Naja, was soll's! Ich hab den ewigen Schriftverkehr mit web.de zum Glück überstanden und zu meinen Gunsten entscheiden können!


----------



## Don Pablo (13 August 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				batanie schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ja, das ist wohl das allseits beliebte Thema! Man weiß ja nie so wirklich, wer auch bewusst auf dieses Feld geklickt hat oder eben auch nicht!
> 
> Ich denke nur, dass wenn jemand ohne irgendwelche Widersprüche einzulegen bereitwillig einfach zahlen will, dann wird er/sie sich bestimmt im Klaren darüber sein, das er/sie das auch mal angeklickt hat!
> 
> Naja, was soll's! Ich hab den ewigen Schriftverkehr mit web.de zum Glück überstanden und zu meinen Gunsten entscheiden können!


In den geschilderten Fällen geht es doch nicht darum, dass man mal irgendwo draufgeklickert hat. Hier wird einem ein kostenloser Testzeitraum gewährt der sich automatisch in ein Abo wandelt. Allein das ist aus Sicht des Verbracherschutzes schon mehr als fragwürdig. Ausserdem musst Du bedenken, dass ein wirksamer Vertrag schon wegen der fehlenden bzw. mangelhaften Widerrufsbelehrung überhaupt nicht zustandekommen kann.


----------



## silence (16 August 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich habe mich auf eine Testmitgliedschaft eingelassen, ohne jedoch in der Bestätigungsmail irgendwelche Infos über Laufzeit, Kündigung oder dem automatischen Übergang in eine reguläre 12-monatige Mitgleidschaft bei nicht rechtzeitiger Kündigung der Testmitgliedschaft zu finden. Fatal: Ich hatte gleich zwei dieser Angebote (1 bzw. 3 Monate Testlfz.), ohne heute noch sagen zu können, welches ich angenommen habe. :wall:  Denn: Sowohl die Angebots- als auch die Bestätigungsmail hatte ich im web.de.-Postfach gespeichert und das ist seit knapp 4 Wochen gesperrt. Allerdings wollte ich,  wie sehr viele hier, von vornherein kein Abo, sondern eben nur mal "schuppern", ob sich eine Web.de-Club-Mitgliedschaft überhaupt lohnt.

Es gibt sicherlich andere Möglichkeiten, zu seinem Geld zu kommen. Web.de stört sich allerdings nicht daran, dass ich nun keine Möglichkeit mehr habe, diese Mails einzusehen und evtl. als Beweis zu verwenden. Mit Hilfe der VZ Bayern habe ich nun zumindest herausgefunden, dass der Hinweis auf die automatische Verlängerung wahrschinlich nur in den AGB's versteckt war, was jedoch aus Sicht der VZ rechtlich äußerst bedenklich ist. Auch der hier schon genannte Hinweis mit dem Fernabsatzgesetz und ob ein Vertrag ohne eine richtige Bestätigung mit allem drum und dran rechtlich bindend ist, wird von der VZ ähnlich kritisch gesehen. :-p 

Von der hier ebenfalls oft genannten Anwaltskanzlei W. aus Stgt. habe ich schon Post bekommen. Nach dem Gespräch mit der VZ sehe ich das nun weit entspannter - die Beiträge hier unterstüzten das zusätzlich. :-D  Mein nächster Versuch: Anfechtung. Mal sehen, wie's weiterläuft.

Alles in allem: Ich denke, wer sich abgezockt fühlt, sollte sich weder von Web.de oder der Kanzlei W. mit ihren Standardbriefen :cry:  ins Bockshorn jagen lassen, sondern notfalls um sein Recht kämpfen. Wer's nicht tut, ermuntert solch unseriöse Unternehmer zum Weitermachen.

_Namen aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## nougat (16 August 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Von der hier ebenfalls oft genannten Anwaltskanzlei W. aus Stgt. habe ich schon Post bekommen. Nach dem Gespräch mit der VZ sehe ich das nun weit entspannter - die Beiträge hier unterstüzten das zusätzlich. :-D  Mein nächster Versuch: Anfechtung. Mal sehen, wie's weiterläuft.

Alles in allem: Ich denke, wer sich abgezockt fühlt, sollte sich weder von Web.de oder der Kanzlei W. mit ihren Standardbriefen :cry:  ins Bockshorn jagen lassen, sondern notfalls um sein Recht kämpfen. Wer's nicht tut, ermuntert solch [edit]  Unternehmer zum Weitermachen.



Das sehe ich genauso, habe schon 2 mal von der BID eine Mahnung bekommen, kennt sich da jemand mit aus?

Hab natürlich schon angefochten, per Einschreiben mit Rückschein.

Werde ich mich ewig dagegen wehren, da ich nie in den Club wollte und ihn nicht brauche.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen ein Wort editiert modaction _


----------



## Anya (16 August 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich finde es ja äußerst faszinierend wie unterschiedlich Web.de doch immer wieder vorzugehen scheint. Die einen brauchten nur 3 oder 4 Mails zu schreiben und waren draußen, andere brauchten länger. Dann half bei einigen die bloße Drohung mit dem Anwalt, bei anderen brauchte es dann doch einen genauen Namen bzw. wirklich die Kontaktaufnahme eines Anwaltes, u.s.w.. 

Ich stehe momentan kurz vor Mail Nr. 13, Drohung mit dem Anwalt hat sie kalt gelassen und auf den Hinweis auf das Fernabsatzgesetz bzw. den Absatz aus dem BGB gehen sie natürlich auch nach dem 6. oder 7. Mal zitieren nicht ein. Man kann mir leider keine anderslautende Mitteilung machen... WARUM, kann man aber auch nicht erklären... :roll: 

Vor einem Monat kam eine "Letzte Mahnung", mit Drohung von Sperrung der Leistungen. Dann kam die außergerichtl. Mahnung, dass man mir das Postfach gesperrt habe. Naja, zumindest denken sie, dass sie es gesperrt haben... Und heute kam wieder eine "Letzte Mahnung", mit einer Frist, nach der man die Leistung sperren wolle. Ähm, ja... :gruebel:  

Dazu erklärten sie mir in der letzten Mail vor zwei Wochen, ich solle bitte 17,50 Euro bezahlen. Heute in der Mahnung waren es wieder 12,50 Euro. Also selbst wenn ich zahlen wollte, wüsste ich gar nicht, WAS ich zahlen soll...

Immerhin scheint es dort aber nicht mehr als ca. 8 Mitarbeiter im Kundencenter zu geben. Anfangs wurden meine Mails immer von jemand anders beantwortet, jetzt treffe ich nur noch auf "alte Bekannte". :scherzkeks:

Irgendwie ist der Laden ja schon lustig (mal von dreist abgesehen). Da scheint die eine Hand nicht zu wissen, was die andere macht. Man könnte fast meinen, die setzen genau darauf, die Leute so lange mit ihren Standardmails zu nerven und zu verwirren, bis sie entnervt aufgeben...


----------



## nougat (17 August 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> Irgendwie ist der Laden ja schon lustig (mal von dreist abgesehen). Da scheint die eine Hand nicht zu wissen, was die andere macht. Man könnte fast meinen, die setzen genau darauf, die Leute so lange mit ihren Standardmails zu nerven und zu verwirren, bis sie entnervt aufgeben...





Dein Beitrag finde ich auch ganz interessant, aber ich erhalte nie eine Antwort auf eine Mail, welche hattest du denn verwendet?


----------



## Anya (17 August 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Du meinst, welche Mail-Adresse? [email protected] 
Wo hast Du denn hingeschrieben?


----------



## silence (17 August 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Das sehe ich genauso, habe schon 2 mal von der BID eine Mahnung bekommen, kennt sich da jemand mit aus?


Standhaft bleiben >nougat< und die Sache aussitzen. Das sind meine Erfahrungen in solchen Situationen. Fällt allerdings manchmal nicht leicht... Das ist es ja gerade, worauf diese Leute spekulieren :steinigung: . Ich denke, Du hast richtig reagiert. :-D


----------



## spitz (19 August 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

moin alle
habe auch schon von BID 3 mahnungen bekommen,aber noch keinerlei reaktion von denen im bezug auf meinen wiederspruch und beiweisforderung.
mein nächster "akt" ist ne strafanzeige gegen die firma BID.ma guggen wie es nun weitergeht.

lasst euch nicht unterbutter von den inkasso-leutchen!

gruß der spitz


----------



## KarlJoachimHemeyer (26 August 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Vertragsschluss durch blosses Anklicken nicht erfolgen kann, wenn der Vorgang so gestaltet ist, dass dem Benutzer die rechtliche Bedeutung nicht bewußt ist. Andernfalls gäbe es nicht Hunderte von Geschädigten, die den jedenfalls objektiv missverständlichen Vorgang im einzelnen beschreiben. Selbst, wenn tatsächlich ein Vertrag geschlossen wurde, kommt eine Haftung von web.de unter dem Gesichtspunkt des Vertrauensschutzes bei Vertragsschluss in Betracht, die die Geltendmachung von Clubgebühren ausschließt. 

Web.de fordere ich auf, das entsprechende Geschäftsgebahren umgehend zu ändern. Mir sind entsprechende Konsequenzen für Nutzern anderer kostenloser e-mail-accounts nicht bekannt. 


Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass web.de eher Prozesse mit gegebenenfalls massenhaft Zeugen vermeiden will. Denn im Rechtsstreit muss web.de den Vertragsschluss nachweisen. web.de kann in jedem Fall deutlich darauf hingewiesen werden, dass jedenfalls ein Wille, eine Clubmitgliedschaft zu begründen, nicht vorhanden war. Außerdem kann eine solche "vorsorglich" gekündigt werden. 


KarlJoachimHemeyer


----------



## Reducal (26 August 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				KarlJoachimHemeyer schrieb:
			
		

> Web.de fordere ich auf, das entsprechende Geschäftsgebahren umgehend zu ändern.


Meinst du, die lesen hier mit und machen sich nun ins Hemd?



			
				KarlJoachimHemeyer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass web.de eher Prozesse mit gegebenenfalls massenhaft Zeugen vermeiden will. Denn im Rechtsstreit muss web.de den Vertragsschluss nachweisen.


Web.de geht nie vor Gericht (außer in besonderen Fällen) - das wurde mir mehrfach aus Karlsruhe (oder auch Montabaur) bestätigt, es ist auch noch kein Fall dahingehend hier bekannt geworden.


----------



## das_dritte_auge (17 November 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

hallo  

ich bin ganz neu hier und hab gerde nen biref vom anwalt bekommen ich soll doch ingesamt 180 euro zahlen für  ein jahr mitgliedschaft udn mahngebühren etc. obwohl ich ne ne rechnung bekommen hab und mein web de mailbox seit jahren nicht mehr nutze oder so gut wie nie.
ich habe gelesen es gibt nen urteil vom olg naumburg und olg köln da hat einer was angeblich bei ebay ersteigert   aber das gericht sagt der verkäufer muss nachweissen das wirklich er sich eingeloggt hat   alos verstehe ich das richtig das in dem fall bei mir auch web de den beweiss erst mal erbringen mus das ich es war der diesen link angeblich geklickt hat?
ich will jetzt nen brief schreiben zwecks wiederruf etc    habt ihr da mal ne rat wegen der formulierung  etc?

danke im vorraus


----------



## Captain Picard (17 November 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



das_dritte_auge schrieb:


> ich will jetzt nen brief schreiben zwecks wiederruf etc
> habt ihr da mal ne rat wegen der formulierung  etc?


sorry, aber das wäre unerlaubte (einzel) Rechtsberatung.  Empfehle diesen  Thread mal 
gründlich von vorne zu lesen
Dort stehen viele (allgemeine) Hinweise

PS: Nachtrag < allgemeine  Informationen zu on-line Abos 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## Benoni21 (18 November 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



das_dritte_auge schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich bin ganz neu hier und hab gerde nen biref vom anwalt bekommen ich soll doch ingesamt 180 euro zahlen für  ein jahr mitgliedschaft udn mahngebühren etc. obwohl ich ne ne rechnung bekommen hab und mein web de mailbox seit jahren nicht mehr nutze oder so gut wie nie.
> ich habe gelesen es gibt nen urteil vom olg naumburg und olg köln da hat einer was angeblich bei ebay ersteigert   aber das gericht sagt der verkäufer muss nachweissen das wirklich er sich eingeloggt hat   alos verstehe ich das richtig das in dem fall bei mir auch web de den beweiss erst mal erbringen mus das ich es war der diesen link angeblich geklickt hat?
> ...



Hallo,

hier kannst du alles finden, auch die Schreiberei. Also, nicht faul sein und Augen anstrengen - lesen macht Spaß, besonders wenn du deinen A.... retten musst.


----------



## Serbs (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

So nun auch ein kleines Feedback von meiner Seite.

Ich hatte bewusst das kostenlose Abo angenommen und mich einfach durchgeklickert, aus faulheit oder auch einfach weil ich web.de ein Stück weit vertraut hatte. Naja aber wenn man denn mal eine Nacht drüber geschlafen hat, kommt man ganz von alleine darauf, dass das Angebot irgendeinen Harken haben muss den ich dann auch am nächsten Tag in den AGB's gefunden hab. Da steht etwas in der Form, 4 monate gratis und danach wird der Vertrag automatisch für die nächsten 12 Monate verlängert. 
Nachdem ich mich ins Kundencenter von web.de vorgekämpft habe und das Kontaktformular, das meiner Meinung ziemlich versteckt ist, gefunden hatte, kündigte ich meinen Vertrag nach den 4 Monaten Testzeit. 
Ich fand später raus, dass das Formal völlig falsch war, denn 
1. können Kündigungen nicht per Email abgeben werden und
2. hätte ich wohl nur Widerrufen können (oder so)

naja auf jeden Fall, war ich dann 4 Monate ab und zu mal bei web.de. Nichts großes machen, weil es auch nur ein zweit Account ist, bis ich eine Email bekam, dass ich in den kostenpflichtigen Zeitraum übernommen wurde.
Ich war natürlich ziemlich verärgert, weil ich doch danach keine Mitgliedschaft mehr wollte, naja und das Geld war mir auch zu schade.
Ein Paar mal hab ich mit dem Kundencenter emails geschrieben, da angerufen, bis ich schon fast aufgegeben hatte. 
Nachdem ich dann aber mal gegooglt habe, fand ich diese Seite und das war ziemliches Glück, denn es hilft wenn man:

1. hart bleibt
2. sachlich bleibt und auch sehr sachlich schreibt. Es folgen zwar immer nur standardantworten, aber man wird ein Stück weit ernster genommen.
kleiner Tipp: Die Formulierungen von Tommi999 (S.46) haben sehr geholfen
ich bekam die ganze zeit nur inhaltslose Antworten zurück, die nie meine Fragen beantworteten, aber nachdem ich mit einem Anwalt und dem Verbraucherschutz "gedroht" hatte, haben sie den Vertrag zurückgezogen.
3.ganz oft schreiben und das immer sofort!
4.darauf bestehen alle Informationen/ Daten über den Vertrag zu erhalten. Das können sie nämlich nicht und sie haben rein garnichts handfestes in der Hand. Ich hab natrürlich mit meinem "schlechten Kündigunsschreiben" (die ich vorhin erwähnte) eingeräumt, dass ich dem Vertrag zustimme und das der kleine Klick am Anfang einen Vertrag in Gang gebracht hatte, aber meine Zustimmung zum übergang in den kostenpflichtigen Vertrag hatten sie nicht und darauf hab ich die GANZE Zeit gesetzt. Das mag juristisch vielleicht wieder nicht korrekt sein, aber es hat geholfen.
5. falls sie ein Vergleichsangebot über 50% Rabatt anbieten, würde ich euch raten ihn nicht einzugehen. Dies ist meist der letzte Schritt zum "Sieg"

Naja vielleicht konnt ich euch helfen und wenn ihr euch ungerecht behandelt fühlt, würd ich dran bleiben. Ich habs geschafft und ihr könnts auch 

Viel Glück!


----------



## Der Jurist (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Serbs schrieb:


> ...  und das der kleine Klick am Anfang einen Vertrag in Gang gebracht hatte, aber meine Zustimmung zum Übergang in den kostenpflichtigen Vertrag hatten sie nicht und darauf hab ich die GANZE Zeit gesetzt. Das mag juristisch vielleicht wieder nicht korrekt sein, aber es hat geholfen.


Nein, das war genau der Knackpunkt.


----------



## Serbs (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Einfach nur geil!
Web.de hat vergessen die Rechnungen auszubuchen, obwohl sie in ihrer letzten Mail auf alle Forderungen verzichten und jetzt bekomm ich sone dreiste "Letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung".
Das ist nur noch frech! 
Aber stören tuts mich trotzdem nicht!


----------



## kohlesurfer (23 Dezember 2006)

*Icxh verstehe nur Bahnhof...*

Auch von mir will web.de auf einmal Geld für meine Clubmitgliedschaft, obwohl ich

1. meinen Mailaccount bereits seit Jahren (!) nicht mehr nutze
2. die Nutzung meines Mailaccounts bei web.de jahrelang kostenfrei war - wie seinerzeit zwischen web.de und mir vereinbart

Ich frage mich nun, in welchen AGBs steht, dass die Nutzung des Mailaccounts bei web.de auf einmal kostenpflichtig sein soll (habe diese nirgends gefunden). 

Und an welcher Stelle habt Ihr hier versehentlich "angeklickt"?


----------



## Serbs (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Das kommt gleich zu Beginn. Wenn man sein Passwort eingegeben hat, wird dann diese Seite aufgerufen, auf der son Abo angeboten wird. Will man dies nicht, hat man mit nem kleinen link in der untersten Ecke die möglichkeit endlich in seinen eigentlichen Account zu gelangen.

Web, hat bestimmt dieselben Aussagen parat, wie bei uns allen. Les dir die Beiträge mal durch... viel Glück und frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## kohlesurfer (19 Januar 2007)

*Ohne IP-Adresse können die einem gar nichts!*

Also, ich habe mich heute telfonisch darüber bei web.de beschwert, dass ich ohne mein Zutun Club-Mitglied geworden sei. Ich beteuerte, eine angebliche "Geburtstagstestmitgliedschaft" (mit sich anschließender kostenpflichtiger Mitgliedschaft) niemals bestellt zu haben. Der web.de-Mitarbeiter meinte daraufhin, ich müsste einen Antrag auf "Missbrauchnachforschung meines Mailacoounts" durch Dritte stellen. Dies sei aber nun zu spät, da web.de alle IP-Adressen nur drei Monate lang aufbewahren darf.

Leute, heißt das nicht für alle jene hier, die web.de "auf den Leim gegangen sind", dass Euch web.de gar nichts kann, da sie keinerlei Beweise für einen Vertragsabschluss in den Händen halten?

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen diesbezüglich? Hat schon einmal jemand von Euch von web.de verlangt, als Beweis für seinen Vertragsabschluss eine IP-Adresse vorgelgt zu bekommen? Wie hat web.de regaiert?


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ohne IP-Adresse können die einem gar nichts!*



kohlesurfer schrieb:


> Leute, heißt das nicht für alle jene hier, die web.de "auf den Leim gegangen sind", dass Euch web.de gar nichts kann, da sie keinerlei Beweise für einen Vertragsabschluss in den Händen halten?


In den meisten Fällen dürfte das wohl treffend sein! Mitarbeiter von Web.de haben auch schon des öfteren erklärt, dass Web.de allenfalls versucht an die offene, vermeintliche Forderung heran zu kommen, jedoch auf weitergehende Rechtsmittel verzichtet (Abtretung an Inkasso ausgenommen).


----------



## kohlesurfer (21 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ohne IP-Adresse können die einem gar nichts!*



Reducal schrieb:


> In den meisten Fällen dürfte das wohl treffend sein! Mitarbeiter von Web.de haben auch schon des öfteren erklärt, dass Web.de allenfalls versucht an die offene, vermeintliche Forderung heran zu kommen, jedoch auf weitergehende Rechtsmittel verzichtet (Abtretung an Inkasso ausgenommen).



Ist dem tatsächlich so? Oder anders gefragt: Gibt es hier auch nur einen Einzigen, bei dem Web.de (bzw. seine Ikassofritzen) mehr als lediglich gedroht haben?

Wenn das mit diesen Mahnschreiben von Vorne bis Hinten durch die Bank weg nur heiße Luft ist, braucht man doch gar nichts zu befürchten und kann sich die ganze Arbeit mit Antwortschreiben per Einschreiben, etc. schenken! Oder?

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit "weitergehenden Rechtsmitteln"?


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

....es wird verzichtet (in der Regel). Habe ich im Posting zuvor was anderes geschrieben? :gruebel:


----------



## kohlesurfer (21 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Reducal schrieb:


> ....es wird verzichtet (in der Regel). Habe ich im Posting zuvor was anderes geschrieben? :gruebel:



Sorry, ich will halt wissen, ob es nicht doch Einzelfälle gibt, in denen die einen vor den Richter zerren. Auf so etwas möchte ich nämlich innerlich vorbereitet sein! :roll:


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



kohlesurfer schrieb:


> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ....es wird verzichtet (in der Regel). Habe ich im Posting zuvor was anderes geschrieben? :gruebel:
> ...


Ja, es gibt Einzelfälle. Doch die jenigen, die das betrifft, werden sich sicher nicht hierher verirren. Das sind nämlich solche Typen, denen man kriminelle Energie unterstellen kann und die mit einer *Vielzahl an Accounts* Web.de tatsächlich schaden. Otto Normal, der mal eben 1, 2 oder drei Accounts angelegt hat und irgendwo mal einen Haken setzte, den er eigentlich gar nicht setzen wollte, betrifft das nicht. "In der Regel" bedeutet, dass es vom Üblichen auch Abweichungen gibt - gelegentlich versteht sich!


----------



## kohlesurfer (21 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Okay, dann bin ich erst mal beruhigt, könnte mir also jeden weiteren Aufwand sparen.

Wenn ich da nicht mal gehört hätte, dass man auf jedes neuerliche Mahnschreiben vom Gesetz her in irgend einer Form reagieren *muss*. Oder reicht es aus, wenn man (so wie ich *einmal* ganz deutlich einen schriftlichen Widerspruch bei WEB.DE und/oder BID eingereicht hat?


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Das sollte reichen, da du damit deinen widersprüchlichen Standpunkt hinreichend zur Kenntnis gegeben hast. Weitere Stellungnahmen zu einer bereits angefochtenen Forderung bedarf es mMn nicht, bis evtl. ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt. Doch ob der kommt, steht in den Sternen.


----------



## ysorabie (21 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo zusammen,
viele von uns haben schon zahlreiche Beweise über die Widersprüche und Vorgehehnsweise von WEB.DE . Ich schlage vor, dass wir dies zur Verfügung bereit stellen können, wenn jemand von uns vor Gericht muss bzw. will. Dies habe ich mir vor, wenn ich bald keine Lösung mit WEB.DE finde.
Die Betroffene können auch als Zeuge helfen.
Ich freue mich auf euer Feedback und euere Vorschläge


----------



## Hedo260 (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo Ihr Forum-Tümmler,

habe wegen einer ähnlichen Geschichte dieses Forum über die Robinson-Liste gefunden und bin gerade über diesen Beitrag gestolpert:

Ich erhielt anfang Februar 2007 eine Mahnung von WEB.de über austehenden Club-Mitgliedsbeitrag der letzten 6 Monate. Auch ich kann mich nicht erinnern, bewusst eine solche Mitgliedschafft eingegangen zu sein. Ich wehre mich seit Jahren gegen diese.
Nach einiger Korrespondenz mit den Verantwortlichen (bis zum Geschäftsführer, der nie erreichbar war) verwiesen diese dann auf eine eingerichtete Web-Site, die ich in 2003 tatsächlich einmal für 6 Monate eingerichtet hatte. Leider fehlen mir heute die entsprechenden Unterlagen, da ich nach 4 Jahren dachte ich benötige diese nicht mehr. Damals, so glaube ich mich erinnern zu können, war diese Web-Site KOSTENLOS auf 6 Monate beschränkt und auch kein Automatismus installiert, der diese velängert. Zudem habe ich diese vier Jahre nicht eine Rechnung erhalten oder nur einen Cent an WEB.DE gezahlt. 
Leider habe ich die 15 EURO gezahlt.
Heute währe ich nicht mehr so dumm, vor allem nach dem ich in der anderen Geschichte, die ähnlich abgelaufen ist [ edit ] , mittlerweile von mir aus an die Presse (Focus, Spiegel-TV, WISO RTL, u.a.) gegangen und bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Erlangen vorstellig geworden bin.

Über verschiedene Hinweise aus dem Internet (Google-Suche) weiß ich nun, dass solche Firmen, kaum eine Chance haben Gerichtlich mit Ihren Vorderungen durch zu kommen und diese sogar scheuen (Negativwerbung).
[edit]

Ein aktuelles Urteil ist sogar bei WEB.DE gestern veröffenticht worden:

http://magazine.web.de/de/themen/co...l-Websites,cc=000005487500036426081xSfBf.html


Einen Anwalt hinzuzuziehen bedeutet i.d.R. erst einmal, dass ein Kostenvorschuß fällig wird, der oft weit über der entsprechnden Vorderung liegt.
Erst wenn der Gerichtsvollzieher vor der Haustüre steht MUSS gehandelt werden. Dem Gerichtsvollzieher den Zutritt verwähren und ggf. Ausdrucke und Kopien über die geführte Korrespondenz mit den Gläubiger (der dubi Firma) vorlegen die Eindeutig die ungerchtfertigte Forderung deutlich machen und den Gerichtsvollzieher mitgeben. Daraufhin eine sofortiges Schreiben an die Inkassostelle oder/und Gläubiger per Einschreiben (Rückschein) dass die Forderungen ungerechtfertigt seien und nicht gezahlt wird. 
Der Gerichtsvollzieher wird dann dem Gericht die Zutrittsverwährung mitteilen und dieses kann dann ggf. eine polizeiliche Durchsuchung anordnen. Das dauert etwa 14 Tage! Bis dahin sollte dann ein Anwalt hinzugezogen werden!!!

Schöne Grüße von einem der es durchzieht!


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Hedo260 schrieb:


> Erst wenn der Gerichtsvollzieher vor der Haustüre steht MUSS gehandelt werden.


Sehr dramatisch, aber eher als Vorlage für eine Privatfernsehproduktion geeignet. 
Kein Gerichtsvollzieher steht vor der Tür, bevor ein Gericht einen Titel zugesprochen hat
und wenn einer  vor der Tür steht ist alles längst gelaufen. Dann hilft auch kein Anwalt mehr 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerichtsvollzieher


> Der Gerichtsvollzieher  ist ein Beamter mit der Aufgabe, *Urteile und andere Vollstreckungstitel zwangsweise zu vollstrecken* und Schriftstücke zuzustellen.


Dieses  Schauermärchen wird wohl nie auszurotten sein.


----------



## peter1304 (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

@ hedo260
ich bin voriges jahr auch auf diesen verein reingefallen (feb.06). am 24.06.06 bekam ich eine außergrichtliche-mahnung von webde. "trotz
mehmaliger mahnungen bla bla bla" eine zahlungsaufforderung über 37,50 € wenn nicht werden zwangsweise ?beitreibung? durchgeführt. anruf bei web.de am 28.06.06 mit einer frau[ edit] gesprochen, die sah in meinen account und stellte fest, daß dieser noch NIE benutzt wurde ich aber trotzdem bezahlen sollte da sonst eine gerichtsverhandlung anstehen würde und mir vorher ein gerichtsvollzieher ins haus geschickt würde.als ich daraufhin lauthals ins telefon lache und ihr sagte, daß ich diese mit freuden entgegensehe sage
sie "einen augenblck" nach ca.3MIN sagte mir fr. [ edit]  das ich gestrichen werde und das außergerich.-mahnungsschreiben gegenstandlos sei.falls jemand die tel.nr. braucht, bitte
tel. 0180-5-676665 (mo-fr 8-18 uhr)
fax 0180-5-052541
und nun der hammer die e-mail adresse man achte auf die anrede
[email protected]
gruß aus berlin
peter


----------



## Leolow (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hi Leute !

Ich hab genau das gleiche Problem und bin total ratlos...ich kopiere einfach mal einen meiner Einträge aus einem anderen Forum:



> Ich denke der eine oder andere von euch hat schonmal davon gehört. Man ist bei web.de Freemailkunde und bekommt an seinem 18. Geburtstag ein Angebot den "kostenlosen" Web.de-Premium-Club zu nutzen. (6 Monate oder so, danach kostet es 5 Euro pro Monat)....
> 
> Auch ich bekam dieses Angebot, wollte eigentlich nur auf "weiter zum Postfach" klicken, doch da war es schon geschehen...
> 
> ...




Heute habe ich mit dem Anwalt gesprochen, den mir meine Rechtschutz zu Beratungszwecken kostenlos zur Verfügung stellt.

Dieser rät mir zu zahlen, weil die Beweislast bei mir liegt um auzuzeigen, dass ich den Vertrag gekündigt habe. Er sagt es besteht ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag. Natürlich ist das ganze unfair, doch er rät mir zu zahlen, da er mich im Unrecht sieht und keine Möglichkeit kennt anders herauszukommen....

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Gruss

Leo


----------



## jupp11 (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Leolow schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir helfen?


Anwalt wechseln?


----------



## Leolow (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

das war eh nicht mein pers. anwalt sondern nur der von der rechtschutz...werde im notfall den anderen kontaktieren.

zahle aber auf keinen fall....


----------



## Leolow (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Leolow schrieb:


> das war eh nicht mein pers. anwalt sondern nur der von der rechtschutz...werde im notfall den anderen kontaktieren.
> 
> zahle aber auf keinen fall....


habe gerade mit der inkassogesellschaft telefoniert....die haben keinen schriftlichen vertrag den sie mir zusenden können. hab gesag dass ich den anwalt einschalten werde...da meinten sie der soll sich dann bei Ihnen melden...brauche ich zwingend diesen anwalt? was habe ich noch fuer möglichkeiten..habe ja so langsam alles ausgeschöpft


----------



## coluche (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

1. würde es nicht reichen, wenn Leolow zu einer Verbraucherzentrale geht?
Das sind m.E. top Anwälte und meine Beratung hat mich damals 15 € gekostet (obwohl es bei miotipp nicht nötig war).

2. Handelt es sich hier nicht um eine ähnliche Masche wie in den Nachbarthreads? Wo man sagen kann "ihr könnt mich mal" und abwarten, ob ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt, was sowieso nie passieren wird?
Nach dem was ich gelesen habe, denke ich kaum daß es sich um einen gültigen Vertrag handeln kann. Aber ich habe mich jetzt nicht gründlich informiert, also bitte nicht steinigen :-D


----------



## Leolow (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



coluche schrieb:


> 1. würde es nicht reichen, wenn Leolow zu einer Verbraucherzentrale geht?
> Das sind m.E. top Anwälte und meine Beratung hat mich damals 15 € gekostet (obwohl es bei miotipp nicht nötig war).
> 
> 2. Handelt es sich hier nicht um eine ähnliche Masche wie in den Nachbarthreads? Wo man sagen kann "ihr könnt mich mal" und abwarten, ob ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt, was sowieso nie passieren wird?
> Nach dem was ich gelesen habe, denke ich kaum daß es sich um einen gültigen Vertrag handeln kann. Aber ich habe mich jetzt nicht gründlich informiert, also bitte nicht steinigen :-D


das frage ich mich auch...bin wirklich ratlos...wie sind denn nun die juristischen Schritte und Fristen?


----------



## Antidialer (23 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das in diesem Fall alles gilt, was auch für alle anderen Fälle von Vertragsabschluss über das Internet gilt. 

Wenn man sich bei Web.de anmeldet, schließt man einen Vertrag über ein kostenloses Freemail Konto ab, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Meldet man sich für den Web.de Club an, schließt man einen neuen Vertrag ab. Es wird dabei groß mit Kostenlos geworben, die automatische Verlängerung und Kostenpflichtigkeit steht dabei nur im Kleingedruckten. Damit lässt sich meiner Ansicht nach das Urteil des AG München 1 zu 1 auch auf Web.de übertragen. 

Die beschriebenen substanzlosen Drohungen von Web.de (Gerichtsvollzieher VOR Gerichtsverhandlung) zeigen dabei meiner Ansicht nach sehr deutlich, das sich Web.de sehr wohl bewusst ist, auf welchem juristisch dünnem Eis sie sich bewegen.


----------



## Leolow (23 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich habe nun mit verschiedenen Leuten Rücksprache gehalten und werde meiner Linie treu bleiben.

Den angesetzten Termin zum 26.02 (2. Mahnung) werde ich wieder verstreichen lassen und warte dann auf den Gerichtsvollzugsantrag den ich natürlich zurücksenden werde, da ich mir keiner Schuld bewusst bin.

Was mir nun noch als "Beweis" eingefallen ist. Kann ich nicht mit einem Einzelverbindungsnachweises zeigen, dass ich bei web.de angerufen habe und dann einen Freund als Zeugen benennen der neber mir gesessen hat als ich telefoniert habe? (War ja sogar der Fall)


----------



## Wavestar0759 (24 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo zusammen. Jetzt wird es ganz komisch:

Meine Tochter hat - wie viele hier -  so ein Abo am Hals. Wir haben mittlerweile etliche Mails hin und her geschickt und seit Ende September was dann Ruhe. 

Diese Woche bekam sie dann ein Schreiben vom BID mit einer Inkassoforderung über 129,69 € (Hauptforderung 65,- €) für zwei völlig von unseren abweichende Rechnungsnummern vom 17.08.06 (von diesem Datum haben wir eine andere Rg.Nr. über 60,- €) und vom 04.01.07 (haben wir nicht).

Das mysteriöse daran ist, dass WEB.DE jetzt plötzlich in Montabaur sitzt !?!

Hat hier schon jemand ähnliche "Fehler" festgestellt?

Also wir werden jetzt diesem Inkassodienst antworten und der Forderung widersprechen, da wir diese Rechnungen nie erhalten haben und erst mal  Belege für die Rechtmäßigkeit dieser Forderung anfordern.

Oder hat jemand eine bessere Idee? (Gerne auch per PN )


----------



## Reducal (24 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Wavestar0759 schrieb:


> Das mysteriöse daran ist, dass WEB.DE jetzt plötzlich in Montabaur sitzt !


Das ist kein Fehler, denn die Web.de GmbH gehört zur United Internet, mit Sitz in Montabaur.


----------



## Wavestar0759 (24 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Aahh ja, Danke für die Info. 

Wir haben gerade mal versucht, uns in den Account einzuloggen, mit dem es diesen Trouble gab. Er war im vergangenen Jahr mal kurzzeitig gesperrt und wurde dann wieder geöffnet. 

Jetzt haben wir uns eingeloggt und siehe da: Der Bilschirm ist nicht mehr gelb, wie bei der CLUB-variante, sondern wieder schön blau, wie bei der freemail-variante. Außerdem sind alle damals angelegten Ordner gelöscht. Der Account ist sozusagen "auf Null" gesetzt. 

Sachen gibts.....


----------



## ysorabie (27 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe letztes Mal vorgeschlagen, Beweise über die Widersprüche von WEB.DE zu sammeln. Ich kenne mehrere Personen, die betroffen sind und Schreiben voller rechtswidrige Widersprüche erhalten haben. Dies kann helfen, wenn Jemand so weit gehen muss (Rechtsstreit).
Seid Ihr bereit? Habt ihr was datzu?


----------



## Reducal (27 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



ysorabie schrieb:


> Beweise über die Widersprüche. Habt ihr was datzu?


Dieser Thread hier ist voll davon. Doch was soll das bringen? Bei mehreren hundertausend Accounts bei Web.de dürfte die Sammlung von einigen Beschwerden kaum ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## Leolow (27 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

hab gestern eine email vom Verbraucherschutz bekommen:



> "Sehr geehrter Herr xxx
> 
> das Unternehmen web.de GmbH, Karlsruhe wurde vom Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband (www.vzbv.de) abgemahnt wegen irreführender Werbung (§ 5 Abs. 1 UWG).
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (27 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> das Unternehmen web.de GmbH wurde vom Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband abgemahnt ...



...deshalb ist nun ja auch die Werbung im letzten halben Jahr etwas transparenter geworden.


----------



## Altermann 100 (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



xkabunga vom 28.09.2004  schrieb:


> Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken des "Einverstanden"-Feldes bei WEB.DE :evil:
> 
> Am 20.09.2004 habe ich von dem WEB.DE Club für die Halbjahres-Mitgliedschaft eine Rechnung über 30 Euro erhalten, die ich nie angefordert habe.
> 
> ...


Eine sehr vernünftige Entscheidung!!!


----------



## Altermann 100 (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Altermann 100 schrieb:


> Eine sehr vernünftige Entscheidung!!!


Kann ich jedem raten--vorsicht im Internet,die Abzocker lauern überall.


----------



## Altermann 100 (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Wavestar0759 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Jetzt wird es ganz komisch:
> 
> Meine Tochter hat - wie viele hier -  so ein Abo am Hals. Wir haben mittlerweile etliche Mails hin und her geschickt und seit Ende September was dann Ruhe.
> 
> ...



_unerlaubte Rechtsberatung und rechtlich bedenkliche Bewertung gelöscht modaction  _


----------



## Arefriendselectric (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

[...]
Reine Privatmeinung - 

gruß
numan

_[Beratung im Einzelfall entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Arefriendselectric (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Sorry

Könnte es evtl sinnvoll sein sich erst Mal die Gläubiger Vollmacht von einer Inkassofirma zuschicken zu lassen ?
Man möchte sicher sein das legitimiert wurde
Wenn eine Inkassofirma Fehler in der Rechnung macht und der Empfänger merkt das !
Ist der Empfänger dann verpflichtet die Inkassofirma darauf hinzuweisen ?
Oder sollte der Empfänger lieber keine Hilfestellung leisten ?

gruß


----------



## Reducal (1 März 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Wieso Vollmacht, wenn die Forderung womöglich abgetreten worden ist?


----------



## Arefriendselectric (1 März 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Müsste dann aus dem BID Schreiben hervorgehen !
Wenn abgetreten Dann eben die Abtretungsurkunde (BGB 410)

da gabs mal vor langer Zeit einen vorbildlichen Beitrag dazu hier im Forum :
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=36708#post36708



> Nur die Übersendung der Originalurkunden genügt den Anforderungen des § 410 BGB – vgl. insoweit OLG Köln, Urt. v. 20.9.1999 , Az: 16 U 25/99.
> Die Vorschrift des § 410 BGB verlangt die Aushändigung einer Urkunde, d. h. einer verkörperten Gedankenerklärung, die geeignet und bestimmt ist, im Rechtsverkehr Beweis zu erbringen, und den Aussteller (§ 126 BGB) erkennen läßt. Das ist bei einer Fotokopie nicht der Fall, auch wenn das Original vorgelegen hat. Außerdem hat § 410 BGB den Zweck, dem Schuldner ein Beweismittel an die Hand zu geben, um die Rechtsposition, die er nach § 409 BGB erlangt hat, auch leicht beweisen zu können. Diesem Zweck genügt aber ebenfalls nur die Aushändigung des Originals (vgl. § 420 ZPO; Staudinger/Kaduk, 12. Aufl. 1994, § 410 Rn. 8 f) Bis zur Vorlage der Originalabtretungsurkunde durch Sie steht mir das Leistungsverweigerungsrecht des § 410 I BGB zu.



Ich schätze aber das hier nicht abgetreten wurde

gruß


----------



## Arefriendselectric (1 März 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Danke für den Link 
Ein starker Brief von "saurer Jurist"  - vom Feinsten - einfach klasse !
Mir tut nur der arme Call Agent leid !
" Welchen Textbaustein soll ich da blos verwenden ?"

lg


----------



## Wavestar0759 (1 März 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ironie an:

am besten den "Chef, ich kündige fristlos und werde ein anständiger Mensch" Button

Ironie aus:


----------



## namtra (4 März 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Habe mich aus aktuellen anlass hier angemeldet und habe nun auch schon seit einiger Zeit Erfahrung mit web.de und BID. Was im einzelnen das vorgehen betrifft ist es ähnlich aller anderen betroffenen hier. Habe auch schon meine erste BID aufforderung erhalten (80,40) und darauf geantwortet, dass ich seinerzeit, nach den ersten mahnungen bei der web.de servicenummer anrief und den fall schilderte, das ich nicht wissentlich den club beigetreten bin, diesen service niemals nutzte und nie nutzen werde und deshalb auch nicht bezahlen wolle. der hotline mitarbeiter hat mir gesagt der account werde wieder in einen normalen gewandelt. Weiterhin teilte ich BID mit ich, dass ich notfalls zur Klärung auf eine gerichtliche Feststellung drängen werde. 

Antwort: Es wurde Rücksprache mit Web.de gehalten und keine Vereinbarung getroffen wurde, es wurde ledeglich eine Kündigung zum 2.10.07 vermerkt. Die Forderung sei berechtigt. 
Forderung jetzt: 85,61 €.

Und nun? Gericht? Wie soll ich noch reagieren? Die scheinen nicht gerade beeindruckt gewesen zu sein. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrung?

Währe um Antwort sehr dankbar.


----------



## Leolow (4 März 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

bei mir isses doch genauso..ich warte nun einfach


----------



## namtra (5 März 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

...aber mal den spiess umgedreht...

kann ich als privatperson web.de, bzw. BID (und dieverser anderer die einen den letzten Nerv rauben) haftbar machen. und zwar wegen beraubter Lebenszeit. Schliesslich habe ich einen zeitlichen Aufwand mich darum zu kümmern falsche Anschuldigungen von mir zu weisen. Jede Firma stellt uns doch jeden furz in Rechnung: Porto, Arbeitsstunden, Aufwand...etc. Kann man da nicht  mal zurückschlagen? Immerhin sind wir als arbeitende Bürger auf unsere Freizeit angewiesen in der wir ohnehin schon soviel unentspannte Dinge machen müssen. Kann ich mich nicht mal wehren und denen alle eine Rechnung bzw. Mahnung schicken? Gibt es hier vielleicht ein paar Forenbesucher die juristisch versiert sind und einen da ein paar Tipps geben können? Wird Zeit das wir uns mal wehren und zurückschlagen. Kann ich nicht öffentlich (im Internet) meine persönlichen AGB´s veröffentlichen (z. Bsp. im Anhang meiner mail Adresse oder wie auch immer) das die Versendung von Webemails an mich mit einer Pauschale von 30,00 €uro berechnet wird? Kosten für Lebenszeit die durch Löschung selbiger, bzw. Lesen derer mir genommen wird. 

Ist das möglich? Wenn nicht, Warum eigentlich nicht? Gibt es ein Gesetz das es nur Firmen erlaubt Rechnungen und Mahngebühren zu erheben? Ich denke nicht. Und wenn es so sein sollte wird es Zeit das sich was ändert.

(Wahrscheinlich total unpassend in diesem Forum, aber ich würde Web.de und dem BID gerne ein paar Rechnungen für entgangene Lebenszeit schicken)

In diesem Sinne

Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## Reducal (5 März 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



namtra schrieb:


> kann ich als privatperson web.de, bzw. BID haftbar machen. und zwar wegen beraubter Lebenszeit.
> 
> Ist das möglich?


Natürlich kannst du jemanden eine Rechnung stellen. Ob der das aber bezahlt, ist die andere Sache - ganauso, wenn man den Spieß wiederum um dreht. "Beraubte Lebenszeit" - so ein Unsinn!


----------



## Der Jurist (5 März 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



namtra schrieb:


> ... kann ich als privatperson web.de, bzw. BID (und dieverser anderer die einen den letzten Nerv rauben) haftbar machen. und zwar wegen beraubter Lebenszeit.  ...


Nein, und zwar weil ... - Klicke hier, um Näheres zu erfahren.


----------



## Wavestar0759 (7 März 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo zusammen .
Nachdem wir am 20.02. ein Schreibne vom BID mit einer Forderung über 129,69 € erhielten, haben wir der Forderung wiel folgt widersprochen:

*Inkasso-Nr.: 50XXXxxxA, Ihr Schreiben vom 14.02.2007, Posteingang 20.02.2007

Hiermit widerspreche ich der von Ihnen geltend gemachten Forderung in vollem Umfang.
Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass ich in irgend einer Geschäftsbeziehung zu Ihrem Kunden 
WEB.DE GmbH, 56410 Montabaur, Elgendorfer Str. 57 
stehe oder stand.
Weiterhin sind mir die von Ihnen aufgeführten Rechnungsnummern vom 17.08.06 und 04.01.06 unbekannt. 
Bitte senden Sie mir entsprechende Unterlagen zu, aus denen zweifelsfrei hervorgeht, wann und wie ich diese Dienstleistungsverträge abgeschlossen haben soll.
Sollten Sie mir nicht wie angefordert innerhalb von 14 Tagen die entsprechenden Beweise
für das Zustandekommen eines rechtsgültigen Vertrages zukommen lassen, betrachte ich diese Angelegenheit als erledigt.*

Darauf kam am 06.03. eine Antwort vom BID:
Übliche Phrasen, wie "Sie bestellten die kostenpflichtige WB.DE-Clubmitgliedschaft über Ihr Postfach."  eine Auflistung der Daten, die bei der Anmeldung abgegeben werden mussten, und dass ohne Akzeptanz der AGB der Bestellvorgang nicht möglich war. Von konkreten Daten natürlich keine Spur! 
Ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht bestehe jedoch Einverständnis mit einer "Vergleichszahlung von 97,48 €". Natürlich nur bis zum xx.xx. danach sei der volle Betrag sofort fällig.

Nun dann wollen wir doch mal sehen, wie es weitergeht. Ich werde weiter berichten....


----------



## miggeno (8 März 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Nicht aufgeben!!!!!
nach wochenlangem hin und her kam heute die erlösende Antwort:




> Sehr geehrte Frau *****,
> 
> auch bei nochmaligem Prüfen der Vertragsunterlagen konnten wir keinen
> Anspruch auf einen Verzicht unserer Forderung feststellen. Wir sind
> ...



_persönliche Daten editiert modaction _


----------



## Deadleaf (8 März 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo
Nach fast 2 Jahren hab ich nun das Inkassobüro (BID) an der Backe kleben.
Zwischendurch hatte ich lange Ruhe, da ich umgezogen bin und die nicht meine neue Adresse wussten.

Habe dem BID einen Widerspruch per E-Mail zugeschickt.
Jetzt wollen die eine Bekanntgabe der Widersruchsgründe bis zum 15.3 haben.
Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung gesammelt? Muss ich denen jetzt auch noch begründen, warum ich nicht zahlen werde? 
Es reicht doch schon, wenn ich mich mit WEB.de rumschlagen musste und wohl wieder werde. :roll:

Achja, das ganze ist auch durch ein Geburtstagsgeschenk von WEB.de entstanden. Nette Geschenk.


----------



## Deadleaf (8 März 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Und noch eine Frage hab ich (hier gibt es leider kein Editbutton)

In der Rechnung vom BID stehen 45€ für Gebühren und Auslagen.
Habe von jemanden erfahren der sich damit auskennt, dass man diesen Betrag nicht zahlen braucht.
Stimmt das?


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Wenn die Grundforderung nicht berechtigt ist, dann gibt es auch keine Inkassokosten. 
Ansonsten lies mal hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38724


----------



## miggeno (8 März 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Deadleaf schrieb:


> Hallo
> Nach fast 2 Jahren hab ich nun das Inkassobüro (BID) an der Backe kleben.
> Zwischendurch hatte ich lange Ruhe, da ich umgezogen bin und die nicht meine neue Adresse wussten.
> 
> ...


[...]

Grß miggeno

_[Beratung im Einzelfall entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Wavestar0759 (9 März 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Deadleaf schrieb:


> Habe dem BID einen Widerspruch per E-Mail zugeschickt.
> Jetzt wollen die eine Bekanntgabe der Widersruchsgründe bis zum 15.3 haben.
> Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung gesammelt? Muss ich denen jetzt auch noch begründen, warum ich nicht zahlen werde?



Ich hoffe, es ist keine Rechtsberatung, wenn ich jetzt sage:
"Ich habe denen die gleiche Begründung wie vorher schon WEB.DE geschickt."
Sonst findest Du hier in diesem Thread genug Beispiele zur Bgründung eines Widerspruchs.


----------



## Arefriendselectric (10 März 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hier ein informativer Link zu Inkassogebühren 

http://www.stiftung-warentest.de/online/steuern_recht/meldung/1356230/1356230.html

Wäre es nicht sinnvoll gegenüber BID ein Kontaktverbot auszusprechen ?

http://www.abyte.de/recht/lg8o52104bi.pdf

gruß


----------



## Deadleaf (10 März 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Wavestar0759 schrieb:


> "Ich habe denen die gleiche Begründung wie vorher schon WEB.DE geschickt."



Wenn ich das machen würde, dann kämen wieder sehr böse Wörter zustande. :smile: War damals auf Web.de ziemlich sauer. Bin es heute auch noch irgendwie. Eine echt miese Masche was die da abgezogen haben und evtl. immer noch betreiben. Keine Ahnung. Ich hoffe aber nicht!
Beim BID werde ich ganz sachlich, in kurzen Sätzen meinen Widerspruch begründen. Muss reichen.


----------



## Penelope Poe (21 März 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Also,ich muss gestehn, ich habe hier als langjährige web.de-freemail-Nutzerin nur mal so mitgelesen und mir so gar nicht vorstellen können, wie das aus Versehen passieren kann, dass man im kostenpflichtigen web-club landet. Na ja, ich hab auf einer anderen Seite Mist gebaut und dachte, kann ja mal passieren. Nun mache ich aber soeben die web.de Seite auf und traue meinen Augen kaum. Bisher waren oben 2 Reiter: 1. suche und 2. freemail. Nun taucht da so mir nix dir nix ein dritter neben freemail auf mit der Bezeichnung Web.de Club. Klickt man darauf geht ein optisch identisches Fenster auf wie bei freemail. Dank der Beiträge hier ist mir das überhaupt erst aufgefallen. Jetzt ist mir auch klar, wie man da landet... Ich probiers natürlich nicht aus aber hätte ich das hier nicht gelesen, wer weiß in welchem Fettnapf ich da schon wieder stehen würde....


----------



## Captain Picard (21 März 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Nun mache ich aber soeben die web.de Seite
> auf und traue meinen Augen kaum. Bisher waren oben 2 Reiter: 1. suche und 2.
> freemail. Nun taucht da so mir nix dir nix ein dritter neben freemail auf mit der
> Bezeichnung Web.de Club. Klickt man darauf geht ein optisch identisches
> Fenster auf wie bei freemail.


Das "lustige" Verwirrspiel kenne ich. Taucht immer wieder aus heiterem Himmel in
 immer neuem Gewand auf.  Kann nur den Rat geben, statt des Webinterfaces 
ein echtes Mailprogramm einzusetzen. Da bleibt  man von solchen 
Täuschungsmanövern verschont.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 März 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Bisher waren oben 2 Reiter: 1. suche und 2. freemail. Nun taucht da so mir nix dir nix ein dritter neben freemail auf mit der Bezeichnung Web.de Club.


ist wirklich  gekonnt gemacht...


----------



## Reducal (23 März 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Auch sehr schön, eine Einladung per nicht abschaltbarem Spam. Nutzer des Freemaildienstes können alles nutzen, das meiste sogar kurzzeitig vergünstigt - Voraussetzung ist aber immer die Clubmitgliedschaft. Das hier im Anhang präsentierte Faxen machen hätte mich schon sehr interessiert nur nicht zu dem Preis.


----------



## labernicht (25 März 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich habe die Clubmitgliedschaft zum Geburtstag bekommen...mein Problem ist das ich nie irgendwas angenommen hab weil ich mein Passwort in diesem Zeitraum vergessen hatte.
3 Monate habe ich also gratisbekommen und da ich davon nix wusste und somit nichts kündigen konnte, wurde es nun für weiter 3 monate (15€) verlängert.
Hab das alles erst heute mitbekommen in meiner freemail startseite stand das ich eine eine Mahnung bekommen hätte( der angegeben zeitraum um zu zahlen ist aber bereits überschritten  )


was soll ich jetzt machen?


mfg


----------



## Der Jurist (26 März 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



labernicht schrieb:


> was soll ich jetzt machen?


Viel lesen, im Ernst: Ratschläge im Einzelfall verbietet das Rechtsberatungsgesetz. Du kannst aber aus den Erfahrungsberichten anderer Betroffener Rückschlüsse darauf ziehen, was in Deinem Fall angemessen ist.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## Deadleaf (26 März 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Sooo....Nach Widerspruch kam heute das 2. Schreiben vom BID
Jetzt wollen sie nur noch 74€, statt 108€
Wenn ich nicht innerhalb einer Woche zahle, ist wieder die alte Forderung fällig.

Na dann werd ich mal den 2. Widerspruch denen senden. :roll: 


Sollte ein seriöser Betrieb nicht vor beendigung einer Testphase dem Nutzer eine Info schicken, dass diese Phase bald endet und er sich nun entscheiden kann?!
In meinem Fall ist dies nicht geschehen und ich bin, wie bestimmt viele andere auch, automatisch in diesen WEBmist reingerutscht. 
Den so ein Geschenkabo vergisst man doch nach 3 Monaten abzumelden. Auch wenn es bewusst angenommen wurde. 
Ziemlich miese Masche, die die da abziehen!


----------



## Arefriendselectric (27 März 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> Sooo....Nach Widerspruch kam heute das 2. Schreiben vom BID
> Jetzt wollen sie nur noch 74€, statt 108€
> Wenn ich nicht innerhalb einer Woche zahle, ist wieder die alte Forderung fällig.



Wie auf dem jahrmarkt 
Könnte man aber - zwischen den Zeilen gelesen -  durchaus als erstes Schächeln werten !
Vermutlich wird sich dann nach der Woche auch bald der Call Agent melden (" Guten Tag hier ist die Prozeßabteilung")
bid-coburg.de/inland.php

_Link deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Wavestar0759 (27 März 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Also ich habe auf das "SONDERANGEBOT" mit dem reduzierten Preis gar nicht mehr reagiert. 
Nach meiner Aufforderung: "Bitte senden Sie mir entsprechende Unterlagen zu, aus denen zweifelsfrei hervorgeht, wann und wie ich diese Dienstleistungsverträge abgeschlossen haben soll. Sollten Sie mir nicht wie angefordert innerhalb von 14 Tagen die entsprechenden Beweise für das Zustandekommen eines rechtsgültigen Vertrages zukommen lassen, betrachte ich diese Angelegenheit als erledigt."
kam nur das übliche "Sie haben über Ihr Postfach mit Ihren Zugangsdaten und Passort die Mitgliedschaft bestellt. Keinerlei Details, also für mich: Thema erledigt. Alles weitere ist imho unnötige Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## -zero.cool- (11 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo erstmal.

ALso ich bin auch kürzlich auf die Masche von Web.de reingefallen und habe kürzlich eine Mahnung bekommen. (die Rechnung beläuft sich noch auf 15 Euro wird aber mit Sicherheit mehr) Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich dazu gekommen bin. Es gibt da nur 2 Möglichkeiten:

1. Kann man die Mails bei Web.de denn einfach so - ohne dass man Mitglied ist per Outlook abfragen? Ich habe jedenfalls im ?Januar? diese Einstellung gemacht und habe seitdem meine Mails so abgefragt. Ich glaube irgendwo auf Web.de gelesen zu haben, dass man als Web.de Club-Mitglied besondere Vorteile nutzen kann. u.a. auch das Abfragen der Emails mit einem Mailprogramm. Auf der Seite bei Web, wo steht, wie man die Einstellungen vornehmen muss, steht nix davon, dass man dann einen kostenpflichigen Dienst nutzt.
 2. Habe ich am 6.2. Geburtstag und habe diese wohl schon bekannte "Alles-Gute-zum-Geburtstag-und-testen-sie-unsere-Mitgliedschaft"-Mail auf Outlook bekommen. Uninteressiert habe ich diese aber gelöscht ohne die auch nur richtig durchzulesen.

Als ich Web.de per Mail anschrieb, ob es sich um Betrug durch Hacker o.ä. handelt, bekam ich nur die Antwort, der Vertrag wurde angeblich am 08.02.2007 abgeschlossen und sei lt Fernmeldegesetz gültig. Und da nur ich über mein PW verfüge, bla bla bla... den genauen Wortlaut hat schon jmd anderer gepostet.
Daraufhin habe ich heute umgehend ein Einwurfeinschreiben fertig gemacht, dass ich widerspreche und den Verbraucherschutz informiert habe. (Was ich auch getan habe)

Nun warte ich erstmal auf Antwort.

Der Post über meinem gefällt mir. Mit den eindeutigen Beweisen innerhalb von 14 Tagen. Sollte ich eine unangenehme Antwort bekommen, werd ich das mal genauso in Angriff nehmen. Eindeutig beweisen kann man es nicht, da elektronische Beweismittel vor Gericht nicht zulässig sind, weil man diese fälschen kann. Damit wäre die Sache doch dann erledigt, oder?

Wenn jemand anderer Meinung ist, ich würd mich über eine andere Meinung freuen.

Gruß
-zc-


----------



## Der Jurist (11 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Abrufe etwa mit Thunderbird geht auch bei Nicht-Mitgliedern. Eigene Erfahrung.


----------



## -zero.cool- (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Dann dürfte ich ja demzufolge nichts zu befürchten haben, wenn ich absolut dagegen angehe. 
Denn welche Firma lässt sich wegen bisher 15,00 EUR auf einen gerichtlichen Prozess ein.


----------



## conair2004 (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



-zero.cool- schrieb:


> Denn welche Firma lässt sich wegen bisher 15,00 EUR auf einen gerichtlichen Prozess ein.



Der Betrag ist nebensächlich, es geht ums Prinzip. Und für eine Firma wie United Internet ist es völlig egal, ob sie ihr Geld für einen Gerichtsprozess ausgeben. Die haben davon eh genug.


----------



## Immo (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

So ein Quark, die fürchten nichts mehr als einen verlorengegangenen  Prozess.
Damit hätten sie weit mehr zu verlieren als die lächerlichen Beträge oder Prozesskosten


----------



## Der Jurist (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



conair2004 schrieb:


> Der Betrag ist nebensächlich, es geht ums Prinzip.  ....


Vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht. Ein verlorener Prozess könnte ein Signal sein für viele andere.  Präzedenzfall nennt man das.


----------



## Bosmir (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Also folgende Situation:

1. 2. Januar mein Geb. Ich bekomme ein geschenk: WEB-Club 3 Monate gratis
2. Ich nehme das Geschenk an.
3. Ich kündige 4 tage vor Ablauf. In den AGB stand NICHTS von einer  Kündigungsfrist.
4. ich denke nichts weiter, wunder mich nur dass eine Woche süäter immer noch mein club-account aktiv ist.
5. Es kommt die erste Rechnung und mein Account wird gesperrt.
6. Ich mach nichts weil die ja meine Kündigung per Mail erhalten haben.
7. Die "letzte aussergerichtliche Mahnung kommt.
8. Ich überlege was ich machen kann und 2!!! Tage später kommt die Anwaltskanzlei von denen.

von ehemals 15€ auf 70€.
jetzt habe ich hier den beitrag gefunden und ich wollte fragen ob der folgende brief in ordnung ist. Evtl kann der jurist ja helfen ^^


Web-Account: Nr. xxxxxxxx

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

bezüglich der „letzten außergerichtlichen Mahnung“, hätte ich gerne eine Kopie des Vertrages, den ich zu dem Web-Club angeblich unterschrieben habe oder Beweise, dass es sich wirklich um einen mit mir abgeschossenen Vertrag handelt. Denn alle Internetbenutzungen, die kostenpflichtig sind, werden bei mir per Bankeinzug bezahlt. Somit müssten bei Ihnen auch bezgl. der Bezahlung Daten hinterlegt sein, wenn ich Ihren Club nutzen hätte wollen! Auch bin ich schon jahrelanger zufriedener GMX-kunde.
Zudem habe ich diesen Testlauf des Geschenkes fristgerecht gekündigt, wie Sie meinem Postfach entnehmen können.

Ich bin immer noch nicht überzeugt, dass ich eine derartige Mitgliedschaft unterschrieben oder ihr zugestimmt habe. Auch gibt es immer mehr Möglichkeiten, sich Anschriften und persönliche Daten via Internet zu erschleichen.

Bis die Beweise Ihrerseits erbracht wurden, verweigere ich jegliche Zahlung der von Ihnen geforderten Gebühren.
Bitte senden Sie mir bis zum 30.06.2007 die Unterlagen zu, aus denen die erforderlichen Daten ersichtlich sind.
Falls ich bis zum 31.06.2007 keine Nachricht von Ihnen erhalte, gehe ich davon aus, dass sich die Angelegenheit erledigt hat und die außergerichtliche Mahnung ihre Wirkung verloren hat.
Andernfalls sehe ich mich gezwungen meinen Anwalt einzuschalten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
ein enttäuschter internetnutzer


----------



## Wavestar0759 (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Bosmir schrieb:


> Bitte senden Sie mir bis zum 30.06.2007 die Unterlagen zu, aus denen die erforderlichen Daten ersichtlich sind.
> Falls ich bis zum 31.06.2007 keine Nachricht von Ihnen erhalte, gehe ich davon aus, dass sich die Angelegenheit erledigt hat und die außergerichtliche Mahnung ihre Wirkung verloren hat.



Na Du bist mir vielleicht ein Schelm!
Wo hast Du denn den Kalender mit dem 31 Juni her???


----------



## Bosmir (14 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

:wall: 
ja gut ich gebs zu war ned durchdacht das mit dem 31. juni
iss ja auch eheer symbolisch gemeint :roll: 

nein ich schreib dann den ersten juli hin^^
aber sonst geht der brief oder?


----------



## ninchen (14 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

hallo!
bin froh hier etwas zu finden übers thema..
bin nämlich noch etwas verstört und weiss nicht wie ichs anfangen soll, ob verbraucherzentrale, öffentliche rechtsberatung, oder selbst einen brief schreiben so wie viele hier. vielleicht kann mir wer helfen? oder einen musterbrief zur verfügung stellen? muss ich den dann ans inkasso-internehmen oder noch an web.de schicken?  

gestern hatte ich einen brief vom bayerischen inkasso-dienst in der post mit einer forderung von *133,16 € !!!*
auch wegen einer web.de-club-mitgliedschaft, von der ich bisher weder überhaupt was wusste, noch habe ich irgendwann mal eine rechnung erhalten, NICHTS! 
betreff dienstleistungsvertrag gem. rechnungen v. 2.10.06 bis 31.5.07.

diese rechnungen sollen angeblich auch nur per mail gekommen sein (hab gestern gleich mit dem inkasso-dienst telefoniert), was ich durch abschliessen des vertrages auch bestätigt haben soll. auch das war ursprünglich so ein "geburtstagsgeschenk" - vielen dank auch - 

ich habe nie rechnungen erhalten, nutze mein web.de-account seit jahren nicht mehr aktiv, hab nur hin und wieder sporadisch mal reingeschaut und den ganzen spam und die web.de-werbe-mails gelöscht. hmmm..wer weiss  vielleicht waren die rechnungsmails dabei, denke aber dass mir das doch aufgefallen wäre. ausserdem, muss so etwas nicht erstmal per post eingefordert werden, bevor gleich ein inkasso-unternehmen beauftragt wird wodurch sich die hauptforderung von 50 € fast verdreifacht???

lieben dank schon mal,
noch bin ich kampfesmutig (wobei der aufwand mich doch sehr schreckt!)
nina


----------



## Reducal (14 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

@ ninchen, hat dir das Inkasso mitgeteilt, um welchen Account es geht? Wenn nicht, dann frage nochmal freundlich nach und melde dich dann wieder hier.


----------



## ninchen (14 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

ja, sie hatten mich nach der mail-adresse gefragt und haben meine angabe dann  bestätigt.


----------



## ninchen (14 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

mein widerspruch-brief lautet jetzt so:
(hatte ich hier gefunden - DANKE!)

BID AG
Postfach 1341

96403 Coburg

									Hamburg, 14. Jun. 2007



Inkasso-Nr.: 500xxxxxA, Ihr Schreiben vom 11.06.2007, Posteingang 13.06.2007


Hiermit widerspreche ich der von Ihnen geltend gemachten Forderung in vollem Umfang.
Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass ich in irgend einer Geschäftsbeziehung zu Ihrem Kunden 
WEB.DE GmbH, 56410 Montabaur, Elgendorfer Str. 57 
stehe oder stand.
Weiterhin ist mir der von Ihnen aufgeführte Dienstleistungsvertrag gem. Rechnungen vom 02.10.2006 bis 04.01.06 unbekannt. Entsprechende Rechnungen habe ich niemals erhalten.

Bitte senden Sie mir entsprechende Unterlagen zu, aus denen zweifelsfrei hervorgeht, wann und wie ich diesen Dienstleistungsvertrag abgeschlossen haben soll.

Sollten Sie mir nicht wie angefordert innerhalb von 14 Tagen die entsprechenden Beweise für das Zustandekommen eines rechtsgültigen Vertrages zukommen lassen, betrachte ich diese Angelegenheit als erledigt.

*sollte ich den jetzt per einschreiben abschicken?*


----------



## Fingervonda (14 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo Zusammen :roll: 
Also bei mir liegt die Sache wohl wie bei fast allen Usern die im web.de club sind - Habe bei web.de seit Jahren eine freemail-adresse und zum Geburtstag eine e-mail vom Club bekommen. Da habe ich mich wohl irreleiten lassen und wohl irgndwo was geklickt und ausgefühlt :wall: 
Da ich aber web.de so selten nutze, habe ich natürlich auch die e-mail mit der Clubaufnahme sowie diverse Rechnungen nicht gelesen. Als ich dann Post von einem Inkassobüre bekam, wollte ich mal bei web.de nachschauen um was es geht... und siehe da, GESPERRT :scherzkeks: 
Nach Zahlung der Rechnung vom Inkassobüro kam ich heute wieder auf meine e-mails und konnte mir erst mal alle e-mails vom Web.club durchlesen. :roll: 
Tja, nun weiß ich dass ich nach Ablauf meiner "5 monatigen Testphase" durch *nichtlesen* automatisch Mitglied bin für *12 Monate*
Und das Beste - das Inkasso Büro hat heute schon wieder geschrieben mit der nächsten Vorderung obwohl ich noch garkeine Online-Rechnung erhalten habe :wall: 
So wie es auschaut werde ich wohl schonmal jetzt für in Februar 2008 kündigen.


----------



## Fingervonda (14 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Wobei mir da doch glatt die juristische Frage einfällt:
Sind Rechnungen die per e-mail ankommen überhaupt rechtens??
Müsste man da nicht eine Empfangsbestätigung für haben??


----------



## Fingervonda (14 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

@ ninchen
Wenn Du in Deinem Brief rausnimmst:
"Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass ich in irgend einer Geschäftsbeziehung zu Ihrem Kunden WEB.DE GmbH, 56410 Montabaur, Elgendorfer Str. 57 stehe oder stand." (weil Du ja eine web.de e-mail Addy hast!)
denke ich kannst Du es versuchen.
LG,Fingervonda


----------



## Immo (14 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Fingervonda schrieb:


> . Da habe ich mich wohl irreleiten lassen und wohl irgndwo was geklickt und ausgefühlt



Aus diesem Grund  landen web.de "Hausmitteilungen" vom ersten Tag nach  der Anmeldung (vor ca 5 Jahren)   grundsätzlich automatisch im Spamfilter....


----------



## Fingervonda (14 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

@immo
Wer mit web.de viel arbeitet wird es wohl so eingestellt haben. Da ich bei web.de zwar auch schon 5 Jahre bin aber so gut wie nie benutze, habe ich mich darum noch nicht gekümmert :wall:


----------



## Fingervonda (14 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Um mal zum Fazit zu kommen:
Alle Vorwarnungen bezüglich kostenloser Mitgliedschaften (in diesem Fall web.de club) kommen erst dann zu tragen wenn es schon zu spät ist !!
Das Einzige was hilft ist Mundpropaganda :-p 
Damit nicht noch mehr Leute darauf reinfallen !!


----------



## ninchen (14 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

moment, lest euch mal die vorigen seiten durch und bezahlt erstmal nichts!!!

und stehe ich denn in einer geschäftsbeziehung zu web.de, solange ich nur ein *kostenloses freemail-postfach * habe???
so hatte es jedenfalls ein anderer geschädigter formuliert in seinem widerspruchsschreiben, deshalb hab ich das ma so übernommen.

es scheint ja ne ganze menge von uns zu geben - vielleicht sollte man eine sammelklage gegen web.de wegen arglistiger täuschung oder betrug oder so stellen.. aber ich bin juristisch ziemlich unbedarft und wer soll sich darum noch kümmern.. *uff* hab jetzt schon den ganzen vormittag mit diesem müll vedaddelt und ärger mich sehr darüber!


----------



## ninchen (14 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Wavestar0759 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen .
> Nachdem wir am 20.02. ein Schreibne vom BID mit einer Forderung über 129,69 € erhielten, haben wir der Forderung wiel folgt widersprochen:
> 
> *Inkasso-Nr.: 50XXXxxxA, Ihr Schreiben vom 14.02.2007, Posteingang 20.02.2007
> ...



da hab ich es her. mache das jetzt wohl auch so.


----------



## Fingervonda (14 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

@ninchen
Also ich habe (weils zeitlich nicht anders ging) auf meinem Überweisungsträger "Zahlung unter Vorbehalt" geschrieben, ohne dass ich ein Eingeständnis getätigt habe. So kann ich jetzt, ohne weitere Mahnungen, die Sache klären und gegebenenfalls mein Geld zurück verlangen.

Bin auch schon ganz kirre :wall:


----------



## Fingervonda (14 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

@alle
Also, ich habe mir gerade nochmal die e-mails von web.de angesehen - 
und die erste e-mail ist eine "Willkommen im web.de Club" e-mail.
*Wo bitte ist denn die "Anmelde e-mail" ????*
Da haben wir doch schon was, was sie uns wohl garnicht geben können.
Ergo könnten die Chancen nicht schlecht stehen da wieder raus zu kommen!!


----------



## Reducal (14 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

@ ninchen, deiner Kopie des Inkassoschreiben ist nicht zu entnehmen, für welchen Nic, für welchen Account abgerechnet werden soll. Frage nach! Und außerdem, auch eine kostenlose Mitgliedschaft ist eine Geschäftsbeziehung nach den AGB des Anbieters, nur eben ohne Kosten.


----------



## Bosmir (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

hmm kann mir jemand nochmal sagen ob mein post auf seite 56 als brief so geht?
wäre echt dankbar weil ich das gerne klären würde jetzt . . .


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich lese diesen Thread mit, da ich im Bekanntenkreis auch schon einiger Fälle mit Web.de "Wundermitgliedschaft" gab, die auch dank der Hinweise in diesem Thread mühelos beerdigt werden konnten. Normalerweise meide ich Diskussionen, in denen 1000-fach die gleiche Frage gestellt wird, aber bei dem Beitrag kribbelte es mich doch zu sehr:



Fingervonda schrieb:


> @ninchen
> Also ich habe (weils zeitlich nicht anders ging) auf meinem Überweisungsträger "Zahlung unter Vorbehalt" geschrieben, ohne dass ich ein Eingeständnis getätigt habe. So kann ich jetzt, ohne weitere Mahnungen, die Sache klären und gegebenenfalls mein Geld zurück verlangen.



Das war in meinen Augen die dümmste aller möglichen Lösungen. Wenn Du das Geld wieder bekommen möchtest, muß Du jetzt vor Gericht ziehen und die Gerichtskosten auf den Tisch legen. Mit Deiner Zahlung hast Du Dich trotz "Vorbehalt" grundlos in eine blöde Situation gebracht. Wenn jemand zu Unrecht Geld fordert, dann läßt man sich nicht einschüchtern, wartet auf den Mahnbescheid des Amtsgerichts, widerspricht und wartet ob sich die Leute vor Gericht trauen.

Nebelwolf


----------



## technofreak (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Wenn jemand zu unrecht Geld fordert, dann läßt man sich nicht einschüchtern, wartet auf den Mahnbescheid des Antsgerichts, widerspricht und wartet ob sich die
> Leute vor Gericht trauen.


jep, die Grundregel im Zivilrecht heißt:  Den Gegner in den Zugzwang bringen. Heißt, er muß dem Geld 
hinterherlaufen und die Rechtmäßigkeit seiner  Forderung beweisen. Umkehrt selber dem Geld 
hinterherlaufen ist immer sehr ungünstig.

PS: hab mal eben geschaut:  der Thread läuft jetzt schon fast drei Jahre...


----------



## Bosmir (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

hmm . . kann bitte mal einer sagen: bosmir dein brief geht schick los . . . 

  ungeduldig bin ich halt nun mal ^^


----------



## webwatcher (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Bosmir schrieb:


> hmm . . kann bitte mal einer sagen: bosmir dein brief geht schick los .


auch wenn  du das nicht glauben magst, das wäre bereits  unerlaubte persönliche Rechtsberatung. 
(Deutschland ist das einzige Land  der Welt, in dem es diesen bescheuerten Paragraphen gibt...) 
Wenn du Gewißheit haben willst, geh zur Verbraucherberatung oder einem  Anwalt.
Sorry aber das ist nun mal so. Du wirst im Forum an keiner Stelle persönliche Ratschläge finden. 
Wenn andere Foren das machen, ist das deren Risiko 

( Die Betreiber  dieses Forums würden sich  sich nur ungern deswegen abmahnen lassen)


----------



## Bosmir (16 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

ach sooo . . . . :wall: 
srry das wusste ich nicht. gibts sowas wirklich??? scheiss paragraphendschungel. jut  . . . . . ich werd ich dann mal so losschicken. wenn jemadn was dagegen hat kann er ja was sagen ^^
so nach dem motto: nein deine oma wird deinen brief ned toll finden ^^


----------



## -zero.cool- (16 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

So, nun ist es auch bei mir bald soweit. Habe heut meine "letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung" bekommen. In dem Schreiben stand nicht mal was von meinem Widerspruch, den ich am Montag per Einschreiben an diesen Laden geschickt habe. Kapieren die das nicht? Ich bin wütend, meine Zeit mit sowas vergeuden zu müssen!
Aber mir egal! Ich hab diesen Breif ja nie erhalten (is ja kein Einschreiben)
Ich werde auf dieses Schreiben nicht reagieren und das nächste Schreiben vom Inkassobüro oder deren Anwälten abwarten. Ich bin jetzt richtig in Kampflaune!

@Fingervonda
Ich stimme dem post von Nebelwolf zu. Mit deiner Bezahlung hast du bestätigt, dass es ein Fehler deinerseits war und die Mitglied im Club von WEB.DE bist. Ich denke dein Vermerk auf dem Zahlungsträger ("...unter Vorbehalt") wird nicht viel bringen. Dein Geld bist du los und die haben was für das Gericht.

@ninchen
den Einfall mit der Sammelklage hatte ich auch schon. Es gibt viele von uns und man könnte - um die Ausbeutung von noch mehr Usern zu verhindern - eine Art Verein gründen, die gegen Web.de vorgeht. Dies könnte man Web.de mitteilen. Ob die wohl so dumm sind einen verlorenen Prozess zu riskieren? Man könnte ja auch mal an sämtliche Zeitungen schreiben oder WEB.DE damit drohen?

Was meint ihr dazu? Das würde Web.de mächtig schaden, oder?


----------



## webwatcher (16 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



-zero.cool- schrieb:


> @ninchen
> den Einfall mit der Sammelklage hatte ich auch schon.


Zum x-ten Mal:  es gibt keine  Sammelklage (für Privatpersonen) in Deutschland. 
Auch nicht per Gesangsverein: Bitte lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882
seit vier Jahren steht der Thread dort...


----------



## Penelope Poe (16 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



-zero.cool- schrieb:


> den Einfall mit der Sammelklage hatte ich auch schon.



Es gibt in Deutschland  (im Gegensatz zur USA  - ich glaube ihr guckt zu viele amerikanische TV-Serien) keine Sammelklagen .. ich bekomme langsam schon allergischen Hautausschlag, wenn ich das immer wieder lese....:wall:


----------



## -zero.cool- (16 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Oh mann, darum geht dieser Thread doch gar nicht! 

Es geht hier darum, dass man sich endlich wehren und dafür sorgen muss, dass WEB.DE mit dem Scheiß aufhört!
Ich denke es gibt genug Leute, die den Scheiß bezahlen, weil Sie Angst vor Rechtsfolgen haben!

Ob nun Sammelklage oder Gesangsverein is doch Banane! Es geht ums Prinzip! :wall:


----------



## Reducal (16 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



-zero.cool- schrieb:


> Ob nun Sammelklage oder Gesangsverein is doch Banane! Es geht ums Prinzip! :wall:


Dann nimm dein Prinzip und schnappe dir dafür einen Anwalt, der das Problem analysiert und dagegen (hoffentlich erfolgreich) vorgeht. Alles andere sind unsinnige Stammtischparolen, durch die das Rad auch nicht neu erfunden wird.


----------



## Wavestar0759 (17 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

@ Bosmir, Fingervonda und ninchen:

Wir haben bis heute auf unser Schreiben vom Ende Februar keinerlei Reaktion von web.de oder dem BID bekommen. Auch der Mailaccount ist wieder als kostenlose Variante (erkenntlich an der blauen statt gelben Seitenleiste) voll funktionsfähig. 

Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen (ohne hier eine Rechtsberatung geben zu wollen) solchen zweifelhaften Forderungen zu widersprechen und stichhaltige Beweise über einen Vertragsschluss einzufordern. Es gibt bei der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin Musterbriefe zum Download.

Sobald die erste Reaktion der Gegenseite eingegangen ist -und dies wird eine Standartmail a´la "Sie haben sich mit Ihrer Mailadresse angemeldet, Ihre IP Nummer wurde gespeichert" sein- weiss man, dass die "Gegenseite" von dem Widerspruch und Deinen Forderungen Kenntnis hat.

Weitere Reaktionen sind eigentlich erst dann erforderlich, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt, oder die "Gegenseite" tatsächliche Beweise für den Abschluss hat.


----------



## Arefriendselectric (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Zum x-ten Mal:  es gibt keine  Sammelklage (für Privatpersonen) in Deutschland.
> Auch nicht per Gesangsverein: Bitte lesen:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882
> seit vier Jahren steht der Thread dort...




http://verbraucherrecht.blogg.de/eintrag.php?id=581

Sammelklage gegen Premiere erfolgreich - Smartcard

..Die an der Sammelklage der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg beteiligten 86 Verbraucher können sich freuen...

lg


----------



## Immo (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Wenn  du den Thread bis zu Ende gelesen  hättest, hätte  sich das Posting erübrigt: 



technofreak am 5.11.2006 schrieb:


> Die neueste Rechtsprechung des BGH bestätigt den Verbraucherzentralen den Weg einer
> sogenannten Sammelklage, *aber nur diesen, nicht beliebigen Einzelverbrauchern.*
> http://juris.bundesgerichtshof.de/c...&Datum=2006&Sort=3&nr=37946&linked=pm&Blank=1
> 
> ...


----------



## ninchen (22 Juni 2007)

*reaktion des BID auf meinen ersten widerspruch:*

hallo, liebe mitgeschädigte..
heute hab ich vom inkasso-dienst ein schreiben bekommen,

in dem sie auflisten, welche schritte ich bewusst tätigen musste, um die club-mitgliedschaft zu bestellen, benutzername nennen, passw. angeben, agb akzeptieren blabla.
dass sie die forderung nach wie vor als berechtigt ansehen aber :
*"unser kunde ist bereit, die angelegenheit in beiderseitigem einvernehmen zum abschluss zu bringen
*  
und dann bieten sie eine vergleichszahlung von eur 95,47 an.. :magic: 
und denken wohl, dann knick ich ein?! ha! :abgelehnt: 
erstmal gucken, wie s jetzt weitergeht..
ich werde berichten! :schreiben: 

getreu dem motto: wer kämpft, kann verlieren. wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren. :bash:


----------



## ninchen (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

danke wavestar,:thumb: 
 ich denke ich werde dann auch mal schön nicht mehr reagieren:unbekannt: 
an die sammelklagen-besserwisser: gut dass immer einer bescheid weiss
:laber: 

wünsche euch allen viel erfolg und mut und gute nerven, tschakka!
feinbild: web.de! macht kaputt, was euch kaputt macht :bang: 

:vlol: 

(hach, zu schnuckelig, diese smileys.. kann gar nicht genug davon kriegen)


----------



## webwatcher (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



ninchen schrieb:


> an die sammelklagen-besserwisser: gut dass immer einer bescheid weiss
> :laber:
> ...
> (hach, zu schnuckelig, diese smileys.. kann gar nicht genug davon kriegen)


Wenn  Smilies wichtiger sind als korrekte Information....


----------



## Arefriendselectric (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Immo schrieb:


> Wenn  du den Thread bis zu Ende gelesen  hättest, hätte  sich das Posting erübrigt:



Schon klar - war nicht bös gemeint :smile: 

lg


----------



## margarete (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Moin moin,
ich habe am Samstag auch so ein Ding erhalten, gleich ein Fax geschickt: 
Frist gestellt bis 6. Juni 2007. Sollte ich bis dahin keine schriftliche Information haben, wird der Brief und der link auf diese Forumsseite der "web.de-Geschädigten" an ein TV-Verbrauchermagazin geschickt. Die freuen sich immer über solche Themen. Ich denke, ich sende es trotzdem an die TV-Sender, mal sehen, wo es eine Resonanz gibt.
Heute habe ich noch mal angerufen, mir bestätigen lassen, dass das Fax eingegangen ist und denen gesagt, dass das unter Nötigung fällt.
Man bezog sich auf ein Geburtstagsgeschenk per Post.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass das ungeöffnet in die Papiertonne gewandert ist, weil ich den account schon lange nicht mehr für mail-Kommunikation nutze.
Ich weiß nur nicht, an welche Redaktionen ich die Infomation sende..Habt Ihr Ideen? Markt-WDR, was noch?
Ich wünsche Euch eine gute Woche.


----------



## Reducal (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



margarete schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur nicht, an welche Redaktionen ich die Infomation sende. Habt Ihr Ideen?


Empfehle den Sender Jerewan.


----------



## margarete (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Was ist  eigentlich ein Fraud-Analyst?


----------



## Reducal (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

...steht in meiner Visitenkarte auf Wiki > HIER <.


----------



## margarete (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich habe gerade eine Antwort der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen erhalten. Also kann man getrost sich bei künftigen Schreiben an web.de darauf beziehen. Ich für meinen Teil werde mit denen gar nicht kommunizieren, ich denke, 1 Brief reicht. Gestern habe ich wieder Post bekommen und dieser Brief geht jetzt unfrei zurück, auf den Briefumschlag habe ich geschrieben: Adressat unbekannt verzogen. Auf dem nächsten wird stehen: Adressat verstorben. Und bitte. [.......]
Die Antwort der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen:
Uns haben in den letzten Wochen mehrere Beschwerden von Verbrauchern zum Gebaren von Web.de erreicht. Wir wollen deshalb nun auch in den Medien darauf aufmerksam machen. Interessant ist insbesondere, dass die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin bereits vor einem Jahr Web.de abgemahnt und der Anbieter eine Unterlassungserklärung abgegeben hat, gegen die er nun verstößt. Könnten Sie uns bitte noch kurz informieren, wie es konkret Ihnen ergangen ist, d.h. ob, ggf. wie und wann Sie sich für die Test-Mitgliedschaft im Web.de-Club registrieren ließen, wann die Mahnungen erfolgten etc.

_Diverse Aufforderungen wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## margarete (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert? Das seh ich aber nicht so. Und ich finde das auch nicht OK:Wenn man sich das Forum hier durchliest, trifft man auf lauter verunsicherte Menschen, die sich am Ende einbilden, sie hätten wirklich aus Versehen die Clubmitgliedschaft angeklickt. Dass das technisch gar nicht möglich ist, weil ein erneutes Login gefordert wird an der Stelle, sei mal dahingestellt. Ihr solltet das Forum anbieten, damit ein Austausch stattfinden kann, der Klarheit in die Köpfe bringt.


----------



## Reducal (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



margarete schrieb:


> Die Antwort der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen...



Da ist die Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen aber nicht auf dem neuesten Stand. Das Gebaren von Web.de hat sich geändert und zwar anscheinend zur Zufriedenheit der Berliner Wettbewerbszentrale. Offensichtlich ist auch aus diesem Grund das Beschwerdevolumen deutlich zurück gegangen.

_@ Margarete, deine persönlichen Befindlichkeiten tun nichts zur Sache. Wenn du dich ungerecht behandelt fühlst, dann mache doch dein eigenes Forum auf, so eines wie hier: freiwillig, kostenlos und getragen von eigenverantwortlichen Aktivisten._


----------



## margarete (19 Juli 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Das werde ich auch tun, danke für euern Rat.
Zur Zufriedenheit der Kunden? Aha. Und warum bekommen dann nach 2 Jahren immer noch die Kunden solche Nötigungsbriefe von web.de? Es hat sich nichts geändert. Lasst es gut sein.


----------



## Reducal (19 Juli 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

@ Margarete, du schreibst es ja selbst: "...nach 2 Jahren". Die Abmahnungen waren vor einem Jahr. Warum die Web.de GmbH weiterhin an den alten, strittigen Forderungen festhält könnte daran liegen, dass es genügend Leute gibt, die letztlich doch zahlen. Versuchen kann mans ja mal.


----------



## margarete (19 Juli 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Lieber Reducal, es geht hier nicht um alte Forderungen sondern um neue. Ich kenne mindestens 7 Leute, die in diesem Jahr von web.de identisch die selben Schreiben bekommen haben wie die "alten" 2005. Also hat web.de gegen die Auflage verstoßen und somit besteht für die Verbraucherzentrale Handlungsbedarf. Ich bin selbst betroffen, ich sag dir, ich war geschockt, denn web.de ist das letzte Unternehmen, von dem ich solche Aktionen erwartet hatte. Und man kann diese Mitgliedschaft auf keinen Fall aus Versehen abschließen. Das ist technisch nicht möglich. Man gibt seine Logindaten ein. klickt man DANN auf Club, muss man sich völlig neu anmelden.
Aber ich will hier auf keinen Fall irgendjemanden ärgern, am allerwenigsten den Moderator. Ich weiß, dieser ist König und wenn ihm das Wort blau nicht gefällt, kann er es editieren. Das ist auch in Ordnung so. Dafür ist er Admin.
Und ich wollte auch nichts Böses ins Forum schreiben, ich wollte eigentlich nur helfen. *abwink* Aber egal. Ich wünsche den "Betroffenen" viel Geduld. Ich werde nichts zahen und auf das Schreiben der Kanzlei warten und dann die Gesamtschuld ablehnen. Dann ist auch meist Ruhe im Karton. Ich kenne mich da auch ein wenig aus. Ich wünsche Euch eine gute Woche .
Reducal, wenn du mit mir weiter darüber reden willst, würde ich das per mail bevorzugen, ****@gmx.de. Ich würde mich jedenfalls freuen. Bis danning. Pia

_emailadresse gelöscht, siehe Nutzungsbestimmungen modedit _


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juli 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das Gebaren von Web.de hat sich geändert und zwar anscheinend zur Zufriedenheit der Berliner Wettbewerbszentrale. Offensichtlich ist auch aus diesem Grund das Beschwerdevolumen deutlich zurück gegangen.


Es dürfte  voreilig sein auf Grund regionaler und letztendlich punktueller Erkenntnisse bundesweite 
Persilscheine auszustellen. *Auch *Verbraucherzentralen sollten sich mit Pauschalaussagen zurückhalten...


----------



## margarete (19 Juli 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Moin moin  Captain,
naja, es ist grundsätzlich schwer, einen Ansatzpunkt zu finden. Aber ich denke schon, dass man Verbraucherzentralen in die Pflicht nehmen sollte. Weil ich höre es schon förmlich: Ja, hättens doch mal was gesagt.
Andererseits wird es jeden Tag wird es mindestens 1 Unternehmen neu geben, die mit seltsamen Methoden versuchen, Geld zu verdienen. Und die Redaktionen der TV-Verbrauchersendungen haben eh Stoff für die nächsten 124 Jahre.
Sorry für Mailadressenangabe. Kommt net wieder vor. Gibt ja PM.


----------



## margarete (23 Juli 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Am Freitag hatte ich einen Inkassobrief über 75 Euronen im Kasten. An dem Tag hatte ich per Fax web.de auch die Antwort der Verbraucherzentrale mit der Unterlassungserklärung von 2006 geschickt. Am Samstag war ein Brief von web.de da, in dem Sie aus Kulanzgründen ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht auf die Geltendmachung der Forderungen verzichten, da ihnen doch sehr daran gelegen ist, dass ich als Kunde zufrieden bin. Man freut sich, dass sie mein Anliegen zu meiner Zufriedenheit bearbeitet haben und wünschen mir noch weiterhin viel Spaß und gute Kommunikation mit web.de. Was sagt man dazu?

Zumindest weiß ich jetzt, wie man diese Geschichte stoppen konnte.
P.S. Captain, wenn es eine Unterlassungerklärung von web.de gab in 2006, ist das doch kein Pauschalurteil. Oder was meinst Du?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Magaretes Antwort der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen schrieb:
			
		

> Uns haben in den letzten Wochen mehrere Beschwerden von Verbrauchern zum Gebaren von Web.de erreicht. Wir wollen deshalb nun auch in den Medien darauf aufmerksam machen....


Hier ist die zugehörige Pressemitteilung:
http://www.vzs.de/UNIQ118582272925437/link336032A.html


> Anbieter fordert Beträge für Club-Mitgliedschaften ein
> 
> Der E-Mail-Provider Web.de lädt bereits seit längerer Zeit seine Nutzer an deren Geburtstag mit der Werbung „3 Monate Premium E-Mail, im Web-Club, jetzt gratis“ zum Club-Test ein. Doch die als Geschenk gepriesene Testzeit entpuppt sich schnell als ungewollter Vertrag. ...


----------



## Reducal (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Schon wieder die Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen. Gibt es in Baden-Württemberg keine?


----------



## rentnerin 51 (3 August 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

für den Juristen !

mich wundert es das der hr. Jurist, bezüglich des themas "web.de"
nichts einleitet ?
nach dem ,was ich hier heute alles gelesen habe!
könnte man sagen ,das hier eine [ edit ]  Handlung vorliegt!
u. öffentlich gemacht wurde!
das wäre es doch wert,diese Sache juristisch auf den Grund zugehen !
u. ein verfahren einzuleiten ,zur Klärung ?


es liegt kein einzelfall vor ,sondern sehr viele [ edit] 
  ( im interesse der Öffentlichkeit ??? )
es würde mich u. bestimmt viele interessieren wir es rechtlich aussieht ?? 

die rentnerin 51


----------



## Reducal (3 August 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Wieso sollte er? Jurist zu sein bedeutet nicht, dass er auch Staatsanwalt ist. Mein Hausverwalter ist z. B. auch Jurist aber wegen sowas kann ich ihm kein Mandat anvertrauen.

Außerdem, jedes einzelne Problem zwischen web.de und einem Widerspruchsführer (oder/und Kunden) ist separat zu klären. Da muss sich derjenige, der die Klärung erzeugen will, schon selbst bemühen. Mal eben pauschal eine Instanz auf den Plan zu rufen ist unsinnig.


----------



## erinaco (10 August 2007)

*WEB.DE seit 2 Jahren nicht benutzt -- jetzt Rechnung!*

Hallo,

ich war vor 3 Jahren Mitglied von web.de-Club. Da ich bei Web.De viele Probleme mit Unicode-Emails damals hatte, habe ich irgendwann in 2005 das Service verlassen. 2006 wurde aber der jährliche Mitgleidschaftsbetrag von meiner Kreditkarte abgebucht. Ich habe es versucht, den Vertag zu kündigen, die Kündigung wurde aber per Email nicht akzeptiert, und sollte nur schriftlich erfolgen. Da ich damals auf dem Umzug war, habe ich die Geschichte wohl vergessen. Ich habe aber keine Leistungen von web.de seit 2005 in Anspruch genommen, d.h. mich seit 2005 nicht mehr eingeloggt und kenne weder den Benutzernamen noch das Passwort mehr.

Heute erhielt ich die Rechnung vom Rechtsanwalt, da ich angeblich auf Mahnungen nicht reagiert habe und jetzt etwa 200 Euro bezahlen muss. 
Es könnte ja durchaus möglich sein, dass die Rechnung und Mahnungen an meine bisherige WEB.DE-Addresse verschickt worden waren -- die habe ich aber NIE erhalten. Da ich seitdem 3 Mail umgezogen bin, war auch die Addresse bei Web.DE nicht mehr aktuell. Die (andere, woran das Passwort verschickt werden sollte etc) EMail und Handynummer, die ich da aber beim Registrieren angegeben habe, sind nach wor vor gültig -- und es kam nichts von Web.De inzwischen.

Ich bin mir dessen bewusst, ich bin selber daran schuld, dass ich die Mitgliedschaft nicht rechtzeitig gekündigt habe. Das war aber, im Gegensatz zu dem Anmelden, sehr kompliziert. Dafür kann ich den Mitgliedschaft auch bezahlen -- aber nicht die anderen Gebühren, da Web.De immer die Möglichkeit hatte, mich auf diese Email anzuschreiben. Und mein Handy-Nummer hatten Sie ja auch -- die ist auch aktuell und immer bei mir. Das haben Sie auch nicht gemacht.

Habe ich irgendeine Change gegen sie?

Alexander.


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



erinaco schrieb:


> Habe ich irgendeine Change gegen sie?
> 
> Alexander.



...na klar, schreibe den Anwälten doch den Sachverhalt aus deiner Sicht und mache sie auf die Schadensminderungspflicht des Forderungsstellers aufmerksam und auch darauf, dass du ihren Dienst nicht bestell hast und deshalb sie ihre Kostennote dem Auftraggeber in Rechnung stellen sollen.
Ich würde mich für genutzte Leistungen zahlungswillig zeigen und ansonsten nicht einschüchtern lassen.


----------



## erinaco (11 August 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Reducal schrieb:


> mache sie auf die Schadensminderungspflicht des Forderungsstellers aufmerksam und auch darauf, dass du ihren Dienst nicht bestell hast und deshalb sie ihre Kostennote dem Auftraggeber in Rechnung stellen sollen.


Vielen Dank für schnelle und ermutigende Antwort. Gibt es bestimmte gesetzgeberische Norm (ich meine ein bestimmtes Gesetz, Paragraph,  gerichtlicher Vorfall etc, worauf ich beim Hinweisen auf Schadensminderungspflich verweisen könnte)? Gibt es vielleicht so eine Musteranwort? Was wäre dann das Schlüsselwort für so ein Schreiben (damit ich selber weiter mit Google nachforschen könnte).

Gruß,
Alexander.


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Lies hier mal nach: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inkasso, ansonsten kann ich dir nur raten, dich frei von der Leber weg zu verhalten und nicht zu versuchen Hobbyjurist zu spielen und dabei Floskeln anzubringen, die du womöglich selbst nicht verstehst.


----------



## margarete (13 August 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Schon wieder die Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen. Gibt es in Baden-Württemberg keine?



Dooooch, die gibt es sicher auch. Aber die Sachsen sind eben flinker
Nee, die reagieren sicher auch nur erst nach einer bestimmten Anzahl von Hinweisen.


----------



## margarete (13 August 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Lies hier mal nach: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inkasso, ansonsten kann ich dir nur raten, dich frei von der Leber weg zu verhalten und nicht zu versuchen Hobbyjurist zu spielen und dabei Floskeln anzubringen, die du womöglich selbst nicht verstehst.



schön, Dich zu sehen.
Seh ich auch so, wie Du. Einfach das Grundprinzip befolgen: 

Kein Vertrag abgeschlossen bzw. keine Leistungen angefordert - kein Geld.
Und nicht einschüchtern lassen. Was ich gerne mal wüsste: Die Kanzleien, die als Inkasso tätig werden, gucken die sich auch die Auftraggeber an oder führen die nur den Auftrag aus? Ich weiß, sicher ne dumme Frage.
Ich habe nämlich so etwas ähnliches noch im Bekanntenkreis. Probenexpress.de.
Die locken mit 3 Monaten Schnupperpreis von ca. 15 Euro, dann automatische Vertragsverlängerung. Die Leistung besteht daraus, dass sie dich angeblich für Probensendungen für Cremes wie Louis Widmer und Hauschka oder Katzenfutter in Firmen anmelden. Dazu hast du vorher ein Profil ausgefüllt. So wie meine Mitarbeiterin mir das schilderte, sicherten sie wohl mindestens 100 Proben je Monat zu. Als sie einen Leistungsnachweis anforderte bzw. den Nachweis für die Einträge in den Firmen, mailte man ihr, dass das nicht möglich sein, weil man dann mehrere Kisten Papierausdruck versenden müsse. Proben hat sie wohl keine einzige bekommen. Jetzt kam ein Anwaltsbrief und nachdem sie da angerufen hatte, sagte man ihr, es hätte bereits mehrere Anrufe ähnlichen Inhalts gegeben. Also dass es keine Leistungen gab.


----------



## Marcel (14 August 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo,

bin noch minderjährig und hab an 10ten eine e-mail darüber um 15€ bekommen wie lange kann ich noch warten das zu zahlen weil mein vater ist weg!! was soll ich machen der kommt in 5 tagen wieder was sind eure ratschläge??bitte genau und das ich es verstehen kann!!!:-D :-D :-D 



P.S: wer kann mir eine gute Kündigung vorlage geben damit ich es mein vater gleich unterschreiben kann!!


----------



## margarete (15 August 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hi Marcel,

also es gibt keine Mustervorlagen. Wie alt bist Du denn? Ich habe mal gehört, dass Minderjährige nicht geschäftsfähig sind, das könnte vielleicht bedeuten, dass Dein Vater schreibt, dass Du minderjährig bist und somit nichts zahlen musst. Aber darum geht es bei den web.de-Club-Mitgliedschaften nicht. Die Frage ist auch erst mal, ob Du die Mitgliedschaft abgeschlossen hast? Am Besten ist es, wenn Du Deinem Vater die Seite hier zeigst und er sich die Beiträge mal durchliest und Du mit ihm das Ganze besprichst. Die Leute, die hier wegen web.de-Club-Mitgliedschaften Mahnungen bekommen haben, haben die meist bekommen, obwohl die keine!! Mitgliedschaften abgeschlossen haben.
Wenn man nichts abgeschlossen hat, muss man auch nichts kündigen.
Du solltest nichts zahlen, bis Du mit Deinem Vater gesprochen hast.


----------



## Marcel (15 August 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich habe einfach mein Geschenk anngenommen und nichts weiteres...
bin 14 !!


----------



## Marcel (15 August 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Wenn mich einer gut beratenkann soll sichmelden 204963984 Icqnummer


----------



## Unregistriert (21 August 2007)

*Probemitgliedschaft kündigen*

Ich hatte 2 Monate Probemitgliedschaft des WEB.DE Clubs genutzt (Vertrag vom 15.06.-15.08.07). Am 14.08. wollte ich per Fax kündigen, hatte es vormittags und abends von zwei verschiedenen Faxgeräten versucht-es kam keine Verbindung zustande. Nun war ich gezwungen per Brief meine Kündigung am 15.08. zu schicken. Am 16.08. bekam ich eine Bestätigungsmail über die Kündigung. Aber betädigt wurde mir als Kündigungsdatum der 15.08.08! Gild der Poststempel bzw. das Absendedatum als fristgerechte Kündigung?


----------



## Reducal (21 August 2007)

*AW: Probemitgliedschaft kündigen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Gild der Poststempel bzw. das Absendedatum als fristgerechte Kündigung?


Eher nicht, denn du hast den Poststempel ja nicht als Beweis. Allerdings dürfte allein der Postweg schon ausreichend für die Tatsache sein, das du vor dem Stichtag die Absicht hattest zu kündigen. Außerdem, steht dir kein Fehlerprotokoll der Faxgeräte zur Verfügung? Und außerdem - es ist allemal wert mit den webdeern zu streiten, die meinen es eh nie ernst und wenn man das ins Kalkül zieht, dann kann man eigentlich den ganzen Kram aus Karlsruhe, einschließlicher der später auftretenden Anwaltskanzlei, in die Tonne treten.


----------



## Mito (21 August 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hi, 
das erste Faxgerät ist schon 15 Jahre alt, da bekam ich keinen Fehlerbericht.
Lag wahrscheinlich daran das ich den Verbindungsversuch nach längeren Tuten selbst abbrach. Vom zweiten Gerät habe ich Web.de heute früh einen
Einzel-Sendebericht gefaxt und wollte ne halbe Stunde später den Sammelbericht faxen (weil Ihnen natürlich der erste Beleg nicht reichte), versuchte es 6 mal -ging nicht. Ich schrieb Web.de per E Mail  ---Man bekommt den Eindruck, das die Verbindung mit Absicht gestört ist.---
Auf den logischen Gedankengang (den sicher auch ein Richter haben würde), das ich den Brief vor Ihrer Bestätigung abgeschickt hatte verwieß ich Web.de in einer meiner Mails auch schon.
Da bei der 2-monatigen Probemitgliedschaft die Rede von -jederzeit- kündigen möglich ist, muß doch der letzte Tag auch in Ordnung sein? Es ist nichts weiter festgelegt (Kündigung am letzten Tag bei Ihnen eingegangen, oder auf den Weg gebracht - was ist wirksam von diesen zwei Varianten?)


----------



## Altermann 100 (26 August 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hatte mit diesem Laden auch Probleme,hier ist äusserste Vorsicht geboten.Anmelden mit E-Mail,aber mit E-Mail--Nicht--abmelden sagt über diesen Verein eigentlich schon alles.Das ganze hat bei denen System.Mein Rat an dich,laß es darauf ankommen und ein Gericht entscheiden.Nachdem ich auf Anwalts und Inkassoschreiben nicht geantwortet habe,war plötzlich Ruhe.:sun:


----------



## Mito (26 August 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hi Altermann, 
danke für Deinen Tipp. Ich habe jetzt erst einmal wieder ein Schreiben verfasst, welches ich per Fax schicken wollte. Und was soll ich dazu sagen: Natürlich ging die Faxübermittlung nicht. Ist doch sehr komisch! Als ich am 14.08. per Fax kündigen wollte, gings nicht. Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich Ihnen dann einen Faxnachweis vom 1. Fax gefaxt, da ging es, dann wollte ich noch einen Fax hinterherschicken, probierte es 6mal - ging nicht! 
Sonst habe ich noch nie Probleme beim faxen gehabt-da stimmt doch etwas nicht! Ich habe Ihnen jedenfals nun brieflich geschrieben-mal sehn ob ich da eine Eingangsbestätigung erhalte? Ich habe Ihnen auch geschrieben, wenn Sie Kommunikation per Fax anbieten, dánn muß das auch möglich sein.


----------



## Altermann 100 (27 August 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Mach dich nicht verrückt!


----------



## Mito (27 August 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hi Leute,
freud Euch mit mir!:-p 
Eben gerade erhielt ich von WEB.DE eine E-Mail:
"Ihre Kündigung wurde vom Kundenservice entgegengenommen. Damit endet Ihre Mitgliedschaft im WEB.DE Club zum vereinbarten Endtermin 27.08.2007..."
Also ich bin jetzt erstmal glücklich - einen Ärger weniger!
Denn ich hab da noch ein Problem - mit 1&1. Darüber hatte ich in einem anderen Forum geschrieben, wem`s interessiert oder wenn mir da jemand helfen kann: DSL-Forum    -1&1 aufgedrückter DSL-Vertrag (Mimo).

Jedenfals kann ich ja nun nicht mehr schlecht über WEB.DE reden-sie haben Ihre gute Seite gezeigt! ? Obwohl ich eigentlich auch gar nicht schlecht über sie geredet habe, sondern nur mein Problem mit Ihnen dargestellt hatte.


----------



## Altermann 100 (28 August 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

:scherzkeks: Manchmal hilfts,bei diesen Firmen sitzen Leute die gezielt das Web nach bestimmten Berichten durchkämmen,auch diese Seite.


----------



## Reducal (28 August 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

...aber nur, wenn dort jmd. Langeweile hat oder sporadisch über einen Beitrag stolpert.


----------



## Mito (28 August 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hi,
ich hatte am Samstag nochmal ein Schreiben an WEB.DE geschickt-mit der Post, da es per Fax wieder nicht ging. Habe Sie darauf hingewiesen, dass eine Faxübermittlung auch möglich sein muß!!!, wenn Sie dies als Kommunikation anbieten. Vieleicht hat das gewirkt?
Generell empfinde ich aber diese AGB-Regelung -...wenn Sie nicht zu ...Datum...kündigen, verlängert sich der Vertrag um ... (kostenpflichtig)!
als sehr unseriös und müßte vom Gesetzgeber verboten werden. Es gibt  -zig Firmen, die o.g. in Ihren Vertragsbedingungen einbinden um so Ihre Einnahmen zu sichern. Ich frage mich, wer diesen Passus wann eingeführt hat. Wenn ich mit jemanden einen Vertrag abschließe -auf eine bestimmte Zeit- dann ist der Vertrag auch zum Enddatum zu Ende!-Schluß!
Wieviele haben da schon stillschweigend zahlen müssen? Die Dunkelziffer ist sicherlich hoch.


----------



## neoon (9 September 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Guten Morgen,

Am Freitag wollte ich auf meine Email zugreifen wo ich vielleicht 1 mal im Monat schaue ob dort was ist.

Aber Sie war gesperrt ich hätte dann bei Web.de Angerufen warum wieso... Sie sagten halt ich hätte im April den web Club bestellt.

Was aber echt nicht sein kann, es könnte vielleicht passiert sein. Aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern dran.

Was soll ich nun machen?

ich muss nun 90 € Zahlen sagten Sie und ich bin über 18 Jahre.

Ich habe mir das Thema selbstverständlich schon etwas durchgelesen aber 64 Seiten ui.

Vielleicht könnte man noch mal Tipps geben? bitte

Die haben ja meine Privaten Daten nicht somit haben Sie auch keine Adresse oder?
Wenn man sagt das mein Kleiner Bruder der ist 12Jahre auch im Internet surft und das war?

Bitte helft mir 

Mfg 

Alex


Ps: Und bitte keine Post tja pech gehabt.


----------



## Altermann 100 (9 September 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ach was,laß dich von denen nicht einschüchtern.Mir haben die im Juli ne Rechnung zugeschickt-Dienstleistungsvertrag gemäß Rechnung vom Juli(16.58€)Hatte mit diesem Laden-mit Sicherheit-keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen.Natürlich zahlte ich diese Rechnung nicht.HA ha ha,jetzt kommt von dem--Berühmten---Bayrischen Inkasso Dienst ein Schreiben,ich soll 71,83€ bezahlen.Irgendwie scheint mir so,daß dies bei dieser Firma System ist.Auch diverse Foren über Web.de berichten haufenweise von ungewollter Mitgliedschaft.Was solls,die ....sollen versuchen mich über den Tisch zu ziehen.


----------



## margarete (28 September 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Moinmoin, Leute, wie ich sehe, ist die Odyssee immer noch nicht vorbei.
Dass die Mailkonten gesperrt sind, auf die sich die angeblich abgeschlossene Mitgliedschaft bezieht,ist doch klar, denn Ihr sollt keine Möglichkeit haben, nachzuverfolgen, ob es mails dazu gab. Mein Konto war wieder auf, nachdem web.de die Forderungen zurückgenommen hat, und es gab absolut nix im Konto, was auf den Abschluss der Mitgliedschaft hinwies.
Also nochmal: NICHT bezahlen, sondern auf folgende Tatsache hinweisen.
Information der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen. (Und das gilt bundesweit)
Uns haben in den letzten Wochen mehrere Beschwerden von Verbrauchern zum Gebaren von Web.de erreicht. Wir wollen deshalb nun auch in den Medien darauf aufmerksam machen. [...]

Dazu benötigt man keinen Anwalt oder Sonstiges. Der Hinweis auf die [...]
Aber auf keinen Fall die Forderungen einfach ignorieren.
Dass die ihr Fax abschalten, ist doch klar! Was meint Ihr, wieviele Leute mit denen im Clinch sind. Guckt doch mal, seit wann web.de den Leuten einredet, sie hätten was abgeschlossen. Für mich hat sich web.de erledigt. Es gibt genügend andere Anbieter.Das ist ein [...].

_[Ausdruck und unbelegte Tatsachenbehauptung entfernt.
Bekannt ist eine Presseinformation der Verbraucherzentrale. Für weitere Behauptungen werden Quellen benötigt. (bh)]_


----------



## Seth051983 (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo

hatte heute auch ne Rechnung in meinem Postfach.

Dachte es wäre Abzocke. Bis ich auf dieses Forum stieß.

Habe dort aber keinerlei Adressen bei web.de eingegeben. Habe also keine persönlichen Daten von mir gegeben. Also können die mir nichts schicken. 

Oder sehe ich das jetzt falsch?

Ich meine ich habe nichts angeklickt und das Postfach nur selten bis gar nicht benutzt. 

Wenn was kommen sollte werde ich es einfach ignorieren. Wie die meisten schon sagen hier scheint es eine [] zu sein:cry:

*[Virenscanner: 2 Wörter entfernt]*


----------



## margarete (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



margarete schrieb:


> _[Ausdruck und unbelegte Tatsachenbehauptung entfernt.
> Bekannt ist eine Presseinformation der Verbraucherzentrale. Für weitere Behauptungen werden Quellen benötigt. (bh)]_



Moin,

hier handelte es sich nicht NUR um die Pressemitteilung, es war eine direkte persönliche Antwort der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen an MICH.


----------



## margarete (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Moin,
hi seth. Hast du vielleicht bei einem anderen Anbieter deine Daten angegeben? Web.de arbeitet mit anderen mailprovidern zusammen.


----------



## Altermann 100 (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



margarete schrieb:


> Moin,
> hi seth. Hast du vielleicht bei einem anderen Anbieter deine Daten angegeben? Web.de arbeitet mit anderen mailprovidern zusammen.



:roll:Er soll mal auf seinen Kontoauszügen nachschauen ob da nicht-klammheimlich-0,99 cent abgebucht wurden.


----------



## margarete (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Altermann 100 schrieb:


> :roll:Er soll mal auf seinen Kontoauszügen nachschauen ob da nicht-klammheimlich-0,99 cent abgebucht wurden.



99 Cent? Wofür bucht das wer ab?
Ich hatte mal im Net einen schönen Artikel gelesen, wenn nicht sogar hier,dass web.de, 1&1 und gmx eine Fusion sind, also findet auch ein Datenabgleich statt. Ignorieren der Post ist zwar bequehm, aber nicht vorteilhaft. Und ich verwette meine Tastatur, dass der ganze Payback-Kartenschrott auch am Datenverkauf beteiligt ist.


----------



## Seth051983 (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				margarete schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> hi seth. Hast du vielleicht bei einem anderen Anbieter deine Daten angegeben? Web.de arbeitet mit anderen mailprovidern zusammen.




Nein habe ich nicht. Ich verwende keinerlei Namen oder Ansätze davon um mich irgendwo anzumelden. Sind alles reine fiktive Namen.

Ach ja ich hatte keine Rechnung im Postfach bei mir zuhause, sondern bei mir im e-mail Fach bei web.de. Falls das nicht so klar ersichtlich gewesen sein sollte.

Also bei gmx war ich mal angemeldet. Hatte da aber auch reine fiktive Namen genommen. Und diese addy hat mir gmx einfach gesperrt. keine ahnung wieso und weshalb .


----------



## Deadleaf (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo

Nachdem die Incasso München mich 2x angeschrieben hatte und ich ihnen mitgeteilt habe das ich nicht zahle, ist Ruhe. Ich hoffe für immer und es kommt nicht noch was nach. Aber ich bin guter Hoffnung. 

Einfach nur hartnäckig bleiben!
Und wie an hier sieht, führen verschiedene Wege zum Ziel.


----------



## Altermann 100 (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Deadleaf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Nachdem die Incasso München mich 2x angeschrieben hatte und ich ihnen mitgeteilt habe das ich nicht zahle, ist Ruhe. Ich hoffe für immer und es kommt nicht noch was nach. Aber ich bin guter Hoffnung.
> 
> ...


Das ist die Masche.


----------



## margarete (4 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Seth051983 schrieb:


> Nein habe ich nicht. Ich verwende keinerlei Namen oder Ansätze davon um mich irgendwo anzumelden. Sind alles reine fiktive Namen.
> 
> Ach ja ich hatte keine Rechnung im Postfach bei mir zuhause, sondern bei mir im e-mail Fach bei web.de. Falls das nicht so klar ersichtlich gewesen sein sollte.
> 
> Also bei gmx war ich mal angemeldet. Hatte da aber auch reine fiktive Namen genommen. Und diese addy hat mir gmx einfach gesperrt. keine ahnung wieso und weshalb .



Moin seth,

eine Rechnung  im E-mailfach? Das ist ungewöhnlich. Aber dann kannst du wirklich davon ausgehen, dass die deine Adressdaten auf keinen Fall haben Braaavvv) Bei denen, die hier bisher so geschrieben haben, war es so, dass die Rechnungen und Mahnungen per Post kamen und das mailfach bei der ersten Post schon gesperrt war. Und der Witz dabei ist: In dem mailfach, dass, nachdem web.de "kulant" alle Forderungen zurücknahm, und ich dann wieder reinsehen konnte, war wirklich nix, keine Bestätigung, keine Mahnung o.ä. Ich erinnere mich daran, das ich mal gleich am Müllcontainer beim Postaussortieren einen Brief von web.de mit wegwarf, in dem stand: Wir schenken Ihnen anlässlich Ihres Geburtstages 3 Monate Mitgliedschaft.
Da das wie  Werbung ausssah, warf ich es weg. Der Text ging wohl weiter, dass man nach den 3 Monaten Clubmitglied ist und damit kostenpflichtig. Das bestätigte mir in einem Telefonat auch so eine Mitarbeiterin von web.de- Später redete man mir ein, ich hätte den Vertrag online abgeschlossen und nur ich würde ja meine login-Daten kennen. Da fängt man schon an, an sich zu zweifeln. Aber es ist technisch nicht möglich, aus versehen durch einen Buttonclick die Mitgliedschaft auszulösen...web.de war sicher gnatzig, als die Mahnungen an deine fiktive Adresse zu Ihnen zurück kam. Böser böser Junge/Mädchen, du:-) Wirst du das web.de-fach wegschmeißen?


----------



## Seth051983 (4 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Werde es nicht mehr benutzen. Bei so einem [ edit] Verein will ich nichtmals mehr was umsonst.

Zum Glück bin ich so clever gewesen nie meine Adressen irgendwo preiszugeben :-D


----------



## Altermann 100 (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Seth051983 schrieb:


> Werde es nicht mehr benutzen. Bei so einem [ edit] Verein will ich nichtmals mehr was umsonst.
> 
> Zum Glück bin ich so clever gewesen nie meine Adressen irgendwo preiszugeben :-D


Ähm,du bist doch bei einem Provider angemeldet,hast also auch eine feste IP Nummer,die sagt viel über dich aus.


----------



## blowfish (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Altermann 100 schrieb:


> ...hast also auch eine feste IP Nummer,die sagt viel über dich aus.



Die sagt erstmal garnichts aus und dann dürfte es eine dynamische sein. Auskunft dazu erhalten nur Strafverfolger bei vorliegen einer Straftat.


----------



## jupp11 (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Altermann 100 schrieb:


> ,hast also auch eine feste IP Nummer,die sagt viel über dich aus.


und hat  extrem geringe Beweiskraft 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49028


----------



## Seth051983 (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Altermann 100 schrieb:


> Ähm,du bist doch bei einem Provider angemeldet,hast also auch eine feste IP Nummer,die sagt viel über dich aus.




So nen Quatsch. Es gibt einen Datenschutz wo der Provider sich dran halten muss. Nur wie gesagt wenn strafrechtlichen Vorgängen dürfen Sie die rausgegeben. Dazu ist aber erst eine gerichtliche Erlaubnis erforderlich. ansonsten macht sich der Provider strafbar.


----------



## Fulli (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

hallo zusammen,

ich habe auf mehrere schreiben des bayrischen inkasso dienst nicht reagiert. nun wurde eine kanzlei aus coburg beauftragt gegen mich gerichtliche maßnahmen einzuleiten. 

die verlangen jetzt von mir 90 € bis zum 13.10.2007. nach fristablauf soll unverzüglich ein gerichtliches mahnverfahren eingeleitet werden. 

ich hab das gleiche probleme wie unzählige menschen in diesem thread. habe das geburtstagsgeschenk von web.de angenommen und so unwissend einen vertrag abgeschlossen. 


ich wäre sehr dankbar für ratschläge wie ich mich jetzt zu verhalten habe.

langsam verzweifel ich wirklich, soll ich nicht doch besser auf diese forderung eingehen? 

mit freundlichen gruß

richard


----------



## Altermann 100 (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo,habe heute auch von einer Rechtsanwältin /M.F. aus Coburg ein Schreiben -----nach diesem Bayrischen Inkassodienst bekommen---.92,45 €--wollen sie.
Habe denen in einer E-Mail mitgeteilt,daß,sollte ein Mahnbescheid kommen,ich sofort gegen diesen Einspruch erheben werde.Man muß sich das vorstellen,aus 2 Monaten sogenanntem Mitgliedsbeitrag,oder was immer Web.de von mir will(pro Monat 0,99 cent),sind 3 Monate später 92,45 € geworden.:-D


----------



## margarete (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Fulli schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe auf mehrere schreiben des bayrischen inkasso dienst nicht reagiert. nun wurde eine kanzlei aus coburg beauftragt gegen mich gerichtliche maßnahmen einzuleiten.
> 
> ...



Lieber Richard, 
wenn du die Clubmitgliedschaft nicht genutzt hast, auf KEINEN Fall bezahlen. Bitte lies dir hier die letzten Seiten mal durch, da stehen genug Ratschläge drin. Es könnte sein, dass sie dir anbieten, nur die Hälfte zu bezahlen, auch das bitte NICHT tun. Wenn du das Geld loswerden willst, ich nehm es gerne Auf keinen Fall ignorieren, sondern schreiben, dass man keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat und somit keine Leistungen in Anspruch genommen hat. Keine Leistung, keine Forderungen. Bleib hart. Guck mal in deine PM, es kann sein, dass der Admin mein posting wieder beschneidet.


----------



## margarete (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Altermann 100 schrieb:


> Hallo,habe heute auch von einer Rechtsanwältin /M.F. aus Coburg ein Schreiben -----nach diesem Bayrischen Inkassodienst bekommen---.92,45 €--wollen sie.
> Habe denen in einer E-Mail mitgeteilt,daß,sollte ein Mahnbescheid kommen,ich sofort gegen diesen Einspruch erheben werde.Man muß sich das vorstellen,aus 2 Monaten sogenanntem Mitgliedsbeitrag,oder was immer Web.de von mir will(pro Monat 0,99 cent),sind 3 Monate später 92,45 € geworden.:-D



Old man, wie sind denn die 99 Pfenniche zustande gekommen? Per mail würd ich es nicht machen. Geht denn den ihr Fax wieder bei web.de oder haben die das aus dem Fenster geschmissen? 
Pia


----------



## Fulli (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



margarete schrieb:


> Lieber Richard,
> wenn du die Clubmitgliedschaft nicht genutzt hast, auf KEINEN Fall bezahlen. Bitte lies dir hier die letzten Seiten mal durch, da stehen genug Ratschläge drin. Es könnte sein, dass sie dir anbieten, nur die Hälfte zu bezahlen, auch das bitte NICHT tun. Wenn du das Geld loswerden willst, ich nehm es gerne Auf keinen Fall ignorieren, sondern schreiben, dass man keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat und somit keine Leistungen in Anspruch genommen hat. Keine Leistung, keine Forderungen. Bleib hart. Guck mal in deine PM, es kann sein, dass der Admin mein posting wieder beschneidet.



dazu muss ich erwähnen das ich bereits irgendwann mal gezahlt habe, aber diese eine zahlung ist nur erfolgt da ich damals keine ahnung hatte wie das zu zustande kam. (war die erste mahnung) habe praktisch blind bezahlt. war eventuell nicht ganz so schlau. den dienst habe ich allerdings nicht genutzt, nur zwischendurch sporadisch nachgeschaut. aber denkt ihr web.de wird es überhaupt bis zu einen prozess kommen lassen?


----------



## margarete (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Also bis jetzt ist keiner bekannt geworden und web.de hantiert ja bereits seit 2005! mit diesen Clubmitgliedschaften. Und stelle dir vor, wenn nur 50% der Leute einen Herzkasper bekommen, wenn ein Anwalt Geld eintreibt, verdient man doch genug. Auch die Versuchung, auf das Angebot, einzugehen, NUR die Hälfte zu bezahlen, ist groß. Aber stell dir vor: Ich schreibe dir einen Brief:
Ich habe vorige Woche einen Besen vor deine Türe gestellt, den hast du dort akzeptiert. und diese Woche für dich den Weg gekehrt, jetzt will ich 40 Euro von dir. Und das mache ich bei 30 Familein so. die Hälfte zahlt gleich, weiter 10 bombardiere ich mit Mahnverfahren und Inkasso und Anwalt.
Da sagts du zu mir: Du hast wohl einen Riss in der Schüssel, ich habe dich nicht beauftragt. Es gab eine Pressemeldung, dass web.de von der Verbraucherzentrale aufgefordert wurde, eine Unterlassungserklärung zu unterzeichnen, und gegen diese verstoßen sie seit 2005. ICH  persönlich habe von der Verbaucherzentrale Sachsen auf einen Hinweis eine private Antwort bekommen, dass man nun endlich auch medienwirksam warnen will. Leider gibt es so viel Zeugs, dass die Redaktionen Stoff bis zur Jahrtausendwende haben.
Guck dir mal die vorhergehenden Seiten hier an, da steht alles Wichtige.


----------



## Fulli (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

ich hab mir so ziemlich alles durchgelesen. allerdings ist es bisher nur bei wenigen dazu gekommen das mit einem gerichtlichen mahnverfahren gedroht wurde. und diejenigen die dieses berichtet haben... von denen gibt es leider keine rückmeldung mehr wie die ganze sache ausgegangen ist. soll ich der anwaltskanzlei nun zurückschreiben oder einfach weiterhin nicht reagieren?


----------



## margarete (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Was du am Ende tust, ist deine eigene Entscheidung.
Ich würde reagieren mit einem kurzen Schreiben.
Habe keinen Vertrag mit Ihnen abgeschlossen, keine Leistungen in Anspruch genommen und werde somit nicht zahlen. Ich erwarte, dass Sie Ihre Forderungen unverzüglich zurücknehmen.
Wenn Du nicht reagierst, ziehen die das möglicherweise durch bis zur Pfändung.
Du hast ja nicht reagiert.
Wie gesagt, es ist DEINE Entscheidung- ich habe dir gesagt, was ICH tun würde bzw. getan habe. Ich habe denen auch geschrieben, dass ich die Verbrauchermagazine informiere. Das habe ich auch getan. Flucht nach vorn, nennt man das.


----------



## jables (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bräuchte bei meinem Fall etwas Hilfe...

Damals vor ca. 1 1/2 Jahren besaß ich einen Web.de Account. Auf einmal bekam ich die Club Mitgliedschaft, die ich in meiner damaligen Unwissenheit einfach zahlte, obwohl ich gar nichts abgeschlossen hatte.
Kurze Zeit später wollte ich mich dann einloggen...ging nicht. Passwort ändern lassen und 2. Email eingegeben.
Wollte Kündigung schreiben, ging aber nicht, weil das nicht fristgerecht war.
Seitdem hab ich WEb.de aufgefordert mir immer Rechnungen auf meine 2. Emailaddresse und per Post zu schicken. Ging am Anfang, aber später nicht mehr.
Wieder in der Unwissenheit hab ich das hingenommen, bzw. gar nicht vernommen.

Heute kann ich mich nicht mehr einloggen. Beim Kennwort anfordern, meint Web.de ich hab keine 2.Emailadresse angegeben. Nun find ich auch keine Kundenemailadresse mehr, geschweige denn bin ich gewillt dort bei der teuren Hotline anzurufen.
Ich möchte aus dem Vertrag, den ich eigentlich nie abgeschlossen habe, austreten und weiß nicht, wie ich das anstellen kann.
Dazu bräuchte ich Tips und Ratschläge.
Falls der Fall schon einmal vorkam auf den Seiten hier, tut es mir leid, aber ich kann nicht alle Seiten durcharbeiten, weil meine Zeit leider begrenzt ist.

Kann mir jemand helfen, wie ich jetzt vorgehen kann?
Danke schon einmal fürs Lesen =)


----------



## margarete (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Lieber jables,

du verstehst aber auch sicher, dass wird nicht jeden Tag neu auf ein und die selbe Frage antworten möchten. Es reicht, wenn du dir die letzten 5-6 Seiten durchliest Die Zeit wirst du dir bitte nehmen müssen. Dann weißt du aber exakt, was zu tun ist. (Schon auf Seite 64 und 65 steht das Wichtigste.) Und im Übrigen befassen sich ALLE 66 Seiten mit dem Problem, das du hast, denn du bist nur einer von vielen.
Aber du MUSST nicht lesen, du kannst ja auch bezahlen, dann ist auch Ruhe *g*


----------



## margarete (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Schau mal in dein privates Postfach bitte.


----------



## katja27 (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Liebe Mitleidende,

seit Neuestem bin ich auch Opfer von web.de. Auch ich habe nach Jahren mal gedacht "einmal kannst Du das Geburtstagsgeschenk ja mal auspacken"... und jetzt werde ich es nicht mehr los und muss auch noch zahlen. Ich habe allerdings fristgerecht einen Brief mit schriftlicher Kündigung abgeschickt, den web.de aus was für Gründen auch immer nicht akzeptiert. Als ich Ihnen dann eine Kopie per Mail als Antwort auf eine Mahnung schickte, bekam ich prompt eine Kündigungsbestätigung - allerdings erst für nächstes Jahr. Desweiteren hab ich wohl auch noch den PC-Sicherheitsdienst aktiviert. Den muss ich jetzt wohl auch noch kündigen. Ich habe web.de auch schon auf Ihre Unterlassungserklärung gegenüber der Verbraucherzentrale hingewiesen und dass ich den Vertrag wegen Irrtums anfechte (allerdings per E-Mail), aber so etwas wird stumpf ignoriert. :wall:
Ich bin eigentlich schon seit Jahren Freemail-Kunde und war immer zufrieden, aber was die da jetzt abziehen, ist echt merkwürdig. Es hilft mir aber sehr, dass ich nicht alleine bin... hat jemand vielleicht noch einen Tipp, was ich noch machen könnte? noch ein erfahrungswert, wie jemand wieder aus der Sache rausgekommen ist?

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße!
Katja


----------



## margarete (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Liebe Katja,

sieh mal in dein privates PF.

Grundsätzlich gilt: [ edit] , kein Vertrag, keine Leistung, kein Geld. Und Niemals per mail korrespondieren. Entweder als Fax (Dann hast du ein Faxprotokoll) oder per Post mit Rückschein!
Frage: Wie kannst du einen Vertrag kündigen, wenn du keinen abgeschlossen hast?
Wenn du kündigst, gestehst du doch nach der Logik einen Vertragsabschluss ein...


----------



## problem (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

hallo liebe user,

ich habe mir den ganzen morgen hier in diesem thread die antworten durchgelesen,dies hat mir aber leider nur teilweise weitergeholfen...
deswegen werde ich, so leid es mir tut, mal kurz meinen fall hier schildern:

also ich habe insgesamt glaube ich 4 email adressen bei web.de (1 mit richtigem Namen und auch webcent anmeldung mit kontodaten usw. und 3 mit fiktivem namen)

problem ist nun das ich mit einem meiner 3 "pseudo" email adressen nun anscheind seit ein paar tagen web.de club mietglied bin! ich denke ich habe auch dieses geburtstaggeschenk testangebot angenommen( kann mich nicht mehr genau erinnern).

da ich bei dieser email adresse allerdings keine daten von mir angegeben habe, kann web.de auch schlecht eine mahnung/rechnung an meine post anschrift schicken. die erste rechnung habe ich gestern allerdings schon in meinem postfach gefunden.

meine frage ist nun, da ich ja auch eine email mit richtigen daten habe, ob web.de anhand der IP o.ä. herausbekommen kann das die "pseudo-email-adresse" bei der ich ja nun club-mitglied bin auch mir gehört und somit meine daten hat ?
ich habe mich des öfteren zuhause bei beiden email adressen eingelogt.

desweiteren habe ich hier gelesen das man aus dieser sache auch wieder heraus kommt, wenn man stur bleibt und nichts zahlt und denen immer wieder zurück schreibt und beweise von ihnen verlangt usw. 
die frage ist nun da ich ja nicht kündigen kann(weil das ja ne art einverständnis erklärung wäre) was soll ich denen schreiben? oder soll ich warten bis sie anfangen zu mahnen?

aber wie gesagt meine hauptangst besteht darin das sie meine Daten herausbekommen, wenn dies nicht geht dann können sie mir (soweit ich das einschätzen kann) nichts anhaben und im schlimmsten fall den account sperren, aber das macht ja nichts, hab ja noch welche 

bitte um eure meinungen und vielmals um entschuldigung wenn ich einen beitrag überlesen haben sollte indem dies schonmal angesprochen wurde

mfg


----------



## katja27 (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo,

ich habe heute mittag drei Emails von web.de bekommen: meine web.de-Clubmitgliedschaft ist zum 16.10. (HEUTE :-p) gekündigt, der PC-Sicherheitsdienst ebenfalls und die dritte: aus kulanz  streichen sie die Forderungen, die sie gegen mich haben.
Ich kann dir nur sagen, wie ich es gemacht habe: permanent auf alle emails geantwortet: zum schluss mit verbraucherschutz etc. gedroht. web.de hat ja mal dem verbraucherschutz in berlin eine unterlassungserklärung unterschrieben, gegen die web.de nun aber permanent verstößt. scheint denen auch recht egal zu sein.. naja, desweiteren habe ich noch den §191 BGB zitiert und dass der Vertrag demnach nichtig ist.. keine ahnung, was von alledem den verein dazu bewegt hat, sich doch noch "gütlich" mit mir zu einigen... kurz bevor die email kam, bin ich auch noch zur post gewesen und habe ein einschreiben mit rückschein aufgegeben... schade ums geld, aber schön, dass die diesen brief trotzdem kriegen.
also ich kann dir nur eins raten: lies dich schlau, schreib diverse mails zurück, bei bedarf kann ich dir auch meinen schriftwechsel mit denen mal zur verfügung stellen.... und hart bleiben, es lohnt sich. auch wenn sie versuchen, dich einzuschüchtern! einfach zurückschüchtern!

Viel Erfolg!
Katja


----------



## Altermann 100 (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Wenn ein kleiner Hacker in deinen Computer kommt,soll so ein Unternehmen das nicht können?Selbstverständlich wissen DIE,wer DU bist ausser du hast das über einen Internetshop gemacht.:unzufrieden:

Katja27,die lesen auch diese Webseite-sehr-genau-und jeder negative Bericht bringt denen ein paar Kunden weniger.


----------



## webwatcher (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Verbreite hier keine Bundestrojanerphantasien. Da bist du hier im ganz falschen Forum.


----------



## margarete (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Katja.

@problem. Warte die Mahnungen ab. anhand der IP-Adresse ordnen sie deine pseudoadressen der Hauptadresse zu.
Ansonsten:
[ edit ] 
-Mahnungen NICHT einfach ignorieren
-nicht auf Kulanzangebote eingehen, dass du nur die Hälfte zahlen sollst
-keine Kündigung schicken, weil du damit bestätigst, dass du einen vertrag abgeschlossen hast.
-Briefe an web.de möglichst NICHT per mail, sondern Fax (FAxprotokoll) oder mit Rückschein.
-wenn eine MAhnung kommt, kannst du mich gern privat kontaktieren, dann helfe ich dir mit dem Schreiben weiter.
Bis dahin, bleibe ruhig und gelassen, du hast nichts aus Versehen abgeschlossen.
Wenn die pseudoadressen angeblich jetzt Club sind, sind sie vom layout gelb, nicht wie normal blau, sind die vor Erhalt der ersten Mahnung für dich gesperrt.


----------



## jupp11 (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



margarete schrieb:


> anhand der IP-Adresse ordnen sie deine pseudoadressen der Hauptadresse zu.



http://www.augsblog.de/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


----------



## margarete (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



jupp11 schrieb:


> http://www.augsblog.de/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


Habe ich was Falsches geschrieben, Jupp?

In deinem link steht: Das heißt, Ihre IP-Adresse wechselt jedes Mal, wenn Sie ins Internet gehen.

Das stimmt doch aber gar nicht, ich habe doch an meinem Standort eine feste IP-Adresse über die der Server identifiziert wird, die ändert sich nicht, wenn ich ins Net gehe. Es sei denn, ich tu das von verschiedenen Pcs. Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## jupp11 (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



margarete schrieb:


> Das heißt, Ihre IP-Adresse wechselt jedes Mal, wenn Sie ins Internet gehen.


Gilt für den ganz überwiegenden Teil der User.  Kabelbetreiber sind z.T dazu übergegangen feste IPs zuzuordnen., die aber jederzeit geändert werden könnten. 


margarete schrieb:


> Es sei denn, ich tu das von verschiedenen Pcs. Oder irre ich mich?


Hat mit dem PC nichts zu tun, sondern über welchen Zugang man geht. Alle PCs,  die über 
denselben  Router ins Netz gehen, haben  z*um Zeitpunkt der Session* dieselbe IP,
dei sich aber bei jeder Neuanwahl und  spätestens alle 24 Stunden ändert. 
AOL User sind für Außenstehende überhaupt nicht zu identifizieren, da AOL immer Proxies einsetzt,
 bei denen ähnlich  wie beim lokalen Router tausende User dieselbe IP haben können.


----------



## problem (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

erstmal danke für die antworten und tipps.

also ich hab mir das mal nochmal überlegt bzgl. der IP sache da.
rein theoretisch kann ich mich ja überall in meinen mail account einlogen, zb: von der arbeit, internetcafé, von einem freund aus, usw.

deswegen wäre es ja eigentlich reine mutmaßung von we.de, anhand deren login protokoll (o.ä.)  zu behaupten, das wenn ich mich zb: zuerst in meinen real-name account einlogge und danach in den pseudoaccount einlogge,das der pseudoaccount(der ja nun club mitglied ist) mir gehöre. also sprich die so meine Adressdaten usw. herausbekommen.

Die andere Sache ist dann, wenn ich die erste Mahnung bekomme (sollte ja dann eigentlich nur per mail auf den pseudoaccount gehen)
ein fax zurück schreibe, mit dem ich mich ja dann eigentlich sozusagen outen würde( wegen Namen und Unterschrift usw) und dass muss ja eigentlich nicht unbedingt sein.

oder habe ich da irgendwo einen denkfehler drin?

gruß

problem


----------



## Sv3nson (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

guten tag ,
das forum is schon voll mit den sachen dir mir auch passiert sind
ich habe mich halt nach den forum gerichtet bzw nach personen die es geschafft haben durch langen email kontakt web.de abzuwimmeln

aber iwie hat das bei mir nicht wirklich geklappt, habe das gefühl das sie alle lücken die vor einem jahr da waren rausgenommen haben 

folgendes würde mir als antwort geschrieben ... hoffe jmd kann mir weiterhelfen



> Sehr geehrter
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfragen.
> 
> ...


kann mir jmd helfen bzw war jmd auch soweit?

mfg


----------



## Seth051983 (20 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo

hatte heute eine Mahnung im web.de Postfach. Ich soll halt zahlen und so. Der nächste schritt wird sein das die nen Inkasso Büro oder nen Anwalt einschalten.

Aber die haben ja keinerlei persönlichen Angaben von mir:-D

Die werden aber  ganz schön dreist, dafür das die nicht mal wissen wo sie ihr Inkasso Büro oder Anwalt schicken sollen um das Geld einzutreiben was ihnen ja nicht zusteht, diesen [ edit ].


----------



## drboe (20 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Sv3nson schrieb:


> kann mir jmd helfen bzw war jmd auch soweit?


Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten. Die meisten stehen hier im Thread. Auf einen Punkt möchte ich angesichts des Schreibens aber gern hinweisen: WEB.DE verzichtet seit langem darauf die Benutzer zu identifizieren. Jeder, der sich eine WEB.DE-Adresse einrichtet, kann also einen Phantasienamen und eine ebensolche Adresse angeben. Oder aber auch die eines unbeteiligten Dritten. Selbst wenn der "Vertragsabschluss" also nur über das beschriebene Prozedere möglich ist, ist damit folglich nicht gesagt, dass damit der "Vertragspartner" feststeht. 

Zum anderen ist ein Vertrag eine Willenserklärung. Ich bezweifle einmal, dass der Wille eines Nutzers, dem man in Bildschirmgröße ein "Geburtstags*geschenk*" offeriert darin besteht, einen Vertrag über mindestens 60 EUR abzuschliessen. Zu meiner Zeit waren das 120 DM, und die hat man nicht 'mal so eben für eine Leistung aus dem Fenster geworfen, die es anderswo für einen Bruchteil gibt. Webspace samt 10, 20 oder mehr Mail-Adressen gibt es an jeder Internetecke für lau. Und reines Mail ist sogar kostenlos zu haben, wenn man darauf verzichtet, eine eigene Domain dafür zu benutzen. Die Fenster, mit denen WEB.DE einem das angebliche Geschenk geradezu aufdrängt, lassen nur bei sehr genauer Betrachtung erkennen, wo der Ausstieg zur gewohnten, kostenfreien Mail-Funktion ist. Wer die Webseite aufruft, der will m. E. seine Mails abrufen, sonst nichts.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Sv3nson (21 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

stimmt schon das man gerade dazu gezwungen wurde wenn man sein freemail konto einsehen wollte das man sinnlos weiterklickt
aber jetzt is die frage ob ich die wohl bald eintreffene mahnung ignorieren soll oder einfach ein eine email verschicken soll wo drin steht das ich einen anwalt eingeschaltet habe

desweiteren musste man bei web.de früher seine richtige adresse eingeben um per post eine bestätigungs code zu bekommen wobei das jetzt auch schon 4 jahre oder länger her ist als ich das konto eingerichtet habe

mfg


----------



## sascha (21 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> aber jetzt is die frage ob ich die wohl bald eintreffene mahnung ignorieren soll oder einfach ein eine email verschicken soll wo drin steht das ich einen anwalt eingeschaltet habe



Wenn du einen Anwalt eingeschaltet hast, klärst du das bitte direkt mit ihm. Hier gibt es keine Rechtsberatung!


----------



## Sv3nson (21 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

nein das mein ich nicht nur das man damit droht/blufft das man einen anwalt einschalten würde oder die verbraucherzentrale o.ö

würde gerne wissen ob das was bringt :/


----------



## margarete (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



xkabunga schrieb:


> _[Fullquote entfernt. (bh)]_


Hi Xkabunga,

web.de [...]. Lass dich nicht beeindrucken. Die Mitgliedschaft kann man NICHT aus Versehen anklicken. Bitte nehmt euch doch mal die Zeit und lest die vorangegangenen Seiten. Warum tut Ihr das nicht??? Warum lest Ihr denn nicht einfach mal bitte. [...].

[...]

[...]

Pia

_[Fullquote, Ausdrücke und unsinnige Ratschläge entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## margarete (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Sv3nson schrieb:


> nein das mein ich nicht nur das man damit droht/blufft das man einen anwalt einschalten würde oder die verbraucherzentrale o.ö
> 
> würde gerne wissen ob das was bringt :/


_[Ungesetzliches Angebot entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Vidar (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Guten tag
Ich habe soeben eine Rechnung von 15 € bekommen habe aber nie etwas bestätigt allerdings hänge ich nicht unbedingt an dem e-mail Konto was ist wenn ich diesen einfach nie wieder benutze?

Oder komme ich da i-wie anderes frei icvh kann auch die rechnung zahlen aber keine lust dafür geld aus zu geben ???? Bitte um hilfe


----------



## sascha (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> Oder komme ich da i-wie anderes frei icvh kann auch die rechnung zahlen aber keine lust dafür geld aus zu geben ????



Wie bitte?


----------



## Vidar (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ja die Möglichkeit besteht das ich zahlen kann aber da ich Schüler bin könnte ich das Geld auch für was anderes als für sone abzocke benutzen also gibt es da ne Möglichkeit ?
danke?


----------



## Vidar (1 November 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

außerdem habe ich keinen Brief nach hause bekommen sondern nur im Mailpostfach aber geöffnet habe ich das mit Thunderbird naja ich hoffe ihr könnt mich immer noch behilflich sein am liebsten würde ich alles ignorieren und die Mailadresse vergessen aber meine Daten sind da auch angegeben


----------



## margarete (1 November 2007)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Vidar schrieb:


> außerdem habe ich keinen Brief nach hause bekommen sondern nur im Mailpostfach aber geöffnet habe ich das mit Thunderbird naja ich hoffe ihr könnt mich immer noch behilflich sein am liebsten würde ich alles ignorieren und die Mailadresse vergessen aber meine Daten sind da auch angegeben


Schau mal in dein privates mailfach.


----------



## xelaa (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo, 

ich habe nun auch schon seit mehreren Monaten das Problem mit Web.de.
Nach kurzem Emailverkehr wurde mir angeboten das nur die Hälfte zahlen soll.
Da ich danach nicht mehr reagiert habe auf Schreiben von Inkasso-Büro und
Anwalt habe ich jetzt hier einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid liegen. Dagegen werde ich jetzt natürlich Widerspruch einlegen. Gab es denn schon Fälle wo
Web.de das eingeklagt hat und wie soll mich jetzt am besten weiter verhalten nach dem Widerspruch? Ich weiß das irgendwo in dem Thread bestimmt eine Antwort auf meine Fragen finde, aber vielleicht kann mir ja jemand die Zeit des Suchens ersparen. Gerne auch per Pm. Danke!


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall darf hier nicht erteilt werden.
Ich muss aber schon sagen, dass ich Dein Verhalten nicht verstehe.

Zunächst mal: man wird nicht einfach Clubmitglied bei web.de durch "einfaches Anklicken". Da sind mehrere Schritte zur Anmeldung erforderlich. Durch ein Versehen ist das für mein Dafürhalten nicht möglich.
Wenn man dann auf Forderungen "erst mal nicht reagiert", wirft das natürlich ein schiefes Licht.

Ohne den Schriftverkehr zwischen Dir und web.de gesehen zu haben, kann Dir sowieso niemand etwas raten. Du solltest also alles ausdrucken, was Du hast, und dann entweder zur Verbraucherberatung oder zum Anwalt, wenn Du der Meinung bist, dass die Forderung nicht zurecht besteht.
Dem Mahnbescheid "einfach zu widersprechen", ist keine Lösung, wenn ein wirksamer Vertrag mit web.de besteht. Bevor Du sowas machst und die Sache unnötig verteuerst, solltest Du erst Rechtsberatung einholen.


----------



## jupp11 (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Zunächst mal: man wird nicht einfach Clubmitglied bei web.de durch "einfaches Anklicken". Da sind mehrere Schritte zur Anmeldung erforderlich. Durch ein Versehen ist das für mein Dafürhalten nicht möglich.


jein. Der Thread besteht nicht erst seit gestern ( Start am   28.09.2004)  Hab selber  oft genug 
die durchaus auf Verwirrung ausgelegte "Anwerbemethode" des Webmailinterfaces mit Einblendung 
der verschleierten  Anmeldemaske  erlebt. 
(Nur dort geschieht das, nicht mit Mailprogrammen)


----------



## peterfuss (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

hi leut´s
nun mal keine aufregung ich hatte mit dieser fa. auch so mein prob. es am sogar zum gerichts-termin. aber was soll ich euch sagen!!!!!! 3 std. vor dem termin hat dieses [.......] die klage zurückgezogen. mein anwalt hat sich gefreut aber der staatsanwalt war so stinke sauer, daß er meinte dies hätte noch ein strammes nachspiel. was er damit meinte weiß ich nicht, war ja nicht da, mein anwalt hat mir dies nur so berichtet.
also freunde füße hoch, einen coolen drink in reich weite und abwarten. glaubt mir es passiert nichts. oder mein freund du hast soeinen bock geschossen, daß diese fa sich etwas ausrechnet
gruß aus berlin
peter


----------



## jupp11 (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



peterfuss schrieb:


> mein anwalt hat sich gefreut aber der staatsanwalt war so stinke sauer,


was hat ein Staatsanwalt in einem Zivilprozess zu suchen?


----------



## margarete (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo xelaa,

da der administrator aus verschiedenen Gründen hier reichlich editiert, antworte ich dir per PM. 
Pia


----------



## margarete (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Jupp, einen Anwalt hättest du nicht benötigt. web.de geht leider immer weiter auf Dummenfang, trotz Unterlassungserklärung. Es ist technisch NICHT möglich, aus Versehen die Clubmitgliedschaft einzugehen. Und wenn die Mahnung von web.de kommt, ist der account bereits gesperrt, damit du nicht nachweisen kannst, dass du sie NICHT per mail beantragt hast, was web.de z.B. behauptet.
Web.de hat mit dieser Geschichte den anfänglichen guten Ruf seit einigen Jahren verspielt.


----------



## jupp11 (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



margarete schrieb:


> Jupp, einen Anwalt hättest du nicht benötigt.


hab noch nie einen benötigt.


----------



## margarete (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Sorry, lieber Jupp, hatte dich in der Eile verwechselt. Es ist unglaublich, dass die  club-mitgliedschaftsstory immer noch läuft. Scheint leider immer noch erfolgreich zu laufen....


----------



## xelaa (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

So dann melde ich mich auch mal wieder. Danke für die Antworten und die "Pm" von margarete! Wie schon erwähnt habe ich gegen den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid nun Einspruch eingelegt und mich auf keine Kulanzangebote eingelassen! Bei meinen Recherchen im Inet habe ich herausgefunden das die Web.de für die sogenanten "Geburtstagsgeschenke" abgemahnt wurde und hierfür auch eine Ue unterzeichnet hat. Scheinbar versuchen sie es aber seitdem mit einer neuen Masche und zwar mit "Treuegeschenken". Hierfür wurde die Web.de ebenfalls
vom Bundesverbands der Verbraucherzentralen “wegen irreführender Werbung und wettbewerbswidriger Preisangaben” abgemahnt. Diesmal hat die Web.de aber die Ue nicht unterzeichnet. Zu einer ersten mündlichen Anhörung zu dieser Abmahnung kommt es am 14.08.2008. Ich melde mich wieder wenn die nächste Post bekomme.


----------



## margarete (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich antworte dir morgen, muss weg. Du kannst den Anwalt ruhig anrufen, habe ich auch gemacht. Und da meine Verwunderung ausgedrückt, dass die Kanzlei solche Dinge unterstützt. Ich suche morgen mal den Namen der Kanzlei raus. Ich vermute mal, es wird die selbe sein wie deine.
Ich schreib dir mal meine mailadresse: Schreib mich mal direkt an.
****
Bis dann Pia/Margarete


----------



## margarete (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung, und danke fürs schnelle Löschen der Mailadresse. Ich Dussel habe mich mit den Bildschirmfenstern "verfitzt" und wähnte mich im PM. Sorry.

Liebe xelaa,
ich kopiere dir hier noch mal kurz den Ablauf bzw. das Ende meiner "web.de-club-story" von Juli 2007.:
Zitatanfang......Am Freitag hatte ich einen Inkassobrief über 75 Euronen im Kasten. An dem Tag hatte ich per Fax web.de auch die Antwort der Verbraucherzentrale mit der Unterlassungserklärung von 2006 geschickt. Am Samstag war ein Brief von web.de da, in dem Sie aus Kulanzgründen ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht auf die Geltendmachung der Forderungen verzichten, da ihnen doch sehr daran gelegen ist, dass ich als Kunde zufrieden bin. Man freut sich, dass sie mein Anliegen zu meiner Zufriedenheit bearbeitet haben und wünschen mir noch weiterhin viel Spaß und gute Kommunikation mit web.de. Zitatende
-------
Auffällig war für mich auch, dass unter jedem Schreiben von web.de ein anderer Name stand, und nach den Vornamen zu urteilen, schien es sich überwiegend um sehr junge Mitarbeiter zu handeln.
Schau mal hier, hier steht auch das Wichtigste dazu:
Web.de-Clubgeschenk - BLOGSPAN.NET
Web.de-Clubgeschenk - BLOGSPAN.NET


----------



## Xenon (6 August 2008)

*Web.de will Geld - aber anders als sonst*

Grüß euch!

Von mir will Web.de Geld, anders als die Meisten hier habe ich aber keine Ahnung wofür. Ich hatte mal eine Freemail-Adresse, die ich aber ewig nicht abgefragt hatte und die auch irgendwann mal gesperrt war. Also der übliche Club scheint bei mir nicht mit reinzuspielen, es sei denn, ich erkenne es nur nicht.

Was bisher geschah:


Vor gut zwei Wochen erhielt ich per Post eine so genannte *Letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung* von *Web.de*. Die war so formuliert, als ob ich vorangegangene Mahnungen bislang ignoriert hätte. Dieser Brief war aber die erste, die ich überhaupt bekommen habe. Auch Rechnungen gab es bislang nicht.
In diesem Schreiben wurden verschiedene Posten aufgeführt zu je 3,99 Euro, die ich angeblich bezahlen muss. Für den Zeitraum vom 7.6.08 bis zum 7.7.08 finde ich in dem Schreiben insgesamt 19 solcher Posten, wo aber nicht genau dabei steht, was es für eine Leistung ist, die ich angeblich in Anspruch genommen habe und für die ich bezahlen soll. Es steht immer nur _Ihr monatlicher Beitrag_ da.
Heute erhalte ich ein Schreiben von *Bayerischer Inkasso Dienst* (*BID AG*), denen ich nun im Auftrag von *Web.de* in Montabaur (nanu, sind die von Karlsruhe weggezogen?) 143,95 Euro bezahlen soll. Aufgeschlüsselt in 81 Euro Forderung, 10 Euro Mahnspesen, 45 Euro Gebühren und Auslagen und 8 Euro Auskunftskosten.
Was mache ich denn jetzt sinnvollerweise? Nach kurzer Internetrecherche sieht das ja fast so aus, als ob solche Forderungen zu versenden ein zweites Standbein für *Web.de* geworden wäre. Soll ich versuchen höflich zu kommunizieren und um Aufklärung bitten, oder lässt man besser gleich auf die schroffe Art durchblicken, dass man die Ressourcen für einen Prozess hat und gespannt ist auf das, was kommen mag?

Danke für alle Tipps!


----------



## KatzenHai (6 August 2008)

*AW: Web.de will Geld - aber anders als sonst*

Auf diese konkrete Einzelfallfrage zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden.
Wenn die Lektüre der hier allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen nicht ausreicht, wird anheim gestellt, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsbdienstleistungsgesetz zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
Auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:


----------



## Xenon (6 August 2008)

*AW: Web.de will Geld - aber anders als sonst*

Dass hier keine Rechtsberatung statt findet, ist mir klar. Versteht sich erstens von selbst und zweitens steht das ja auch in den Nutzungsbedingungen unter *Ratschläge/Hinweise/Tips*. Von daher weiss ich jetzt nicht so wirklich, was du mit deinem Posting sagen willst… :roll:


----------



## KatzenHai (6 August 2008)

*AW: Web.de will Geld - aber anders als sonst*



Xenon schrieb:


> Was mache ich denn jetzt sinnvollerweise? Soll ich versuchen höflich zu kommunizieren und um Aufklärung bitten, oder lässt man besser gleich auf die schroffe Art durchblicken, dass man die Ressourcen für einen Prozess hat und gespannt ist auf das, was kommen mag?


... ich wollte nur hierauf antworten.


----------



## davidb (26 August 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Guten abend zusammen,

Ich habe jetzt auch ein kleines Problem mit dem web.de Club..
vlt könnt Ihr mir ja weiter helfen,

ich zitiere mal die AGB's



> 2.1 Für die Club-Mitgliedschaft und Nutzung des WEB.DE Clubs ist ein gültiges FreeMail-Postfach der WEB.DE GmbH, Brauerstr. 48, D-76135 Karlsruhe erforderlich. Außerdem müssen Sie volljährig und voll geschäftsfähig sein.



Nun,ich bin keine 18 jedoch auch nciht mehr minderjährig es sollte jedoch eigentlich möglich sein mich über diese Passage der AGB den kosten zu entziehen?

Ich wäre über eine schnellstmögliche einschätzung sehr erfreut.

MfG

David b


----------



## Wembley (26 August 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



davidb schrieb:


> Nun,ich bin keine 18 jedoch auch nciht mehr minderjährig


Du bist keine 18, jedoch auch nicht minderjährig?

Wie geht denn das?


----------



## davidb (26 August 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

meines erachtens nach ist man minderjährig wenn man unter 14 ist,oder?^^
bin 16, um die beantwortung einfacher zu machen^^


----------



## bernhard (26 August 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Konkrete Rechtsfragen werden in diesem Forum gemäß Gesetz nicht beantwortet:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...rsetzt-durch-rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz.html

Die örtlich zuständige Verbraucherzentrale kann helfen.


----------



## Wembley (26 August 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Zur Frage der Minderjährigkeit allgemein gesehen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430


> Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?
> 
> Minderjährige von 0 bis 6 sind geschäftsunfähig. Wenn sie sich eigenmächtig mit ihrem Namen für einen Dienst anmelden, entsteht dadurch keine vertragliche Bindung.
> 
> Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab. Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.


Sonst gilt das, was bernhard geschrieben hat.


----------



## margarete (27 August 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

David,schick mir mal eine private mail also PM, ich helfe dir. Bin schon am Schreiben, noch ein paar min. Geduld bitte. Schildere mir mal bitte kurz in einer PM, wie der Stand der Dinge ist. Wieviel Mahnungen du bisher bekommen hast, auf welchem Weg man dich gemahnt hat. Bis gleich.


----------



## margarete (27 August 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

So, ich setze Euch mal einen link rein. selbes Thema, anderes Forum, da geht es etwas "freier und uneditierter" zu.

Ich finde es unglaublich, dass das IMMER noch funktioniert...*kopfschüttel*

teltarif.de Forum:


----------



## webwatcher (27 August 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



margarete schrieb:


> anderes Forum, da geht es etwas "freier und uneditierter" zu.


teltarif hat  eine  ungleich  größere Kriegskasse.


----------



## margarete (27 August 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Kein Problem, webwatcher, ich akzeptiere deine Beweggründe und Argumente vollständig. Es macht es da nur etwas einfacher, hier kann man nur per PM helfen. Aber es ist doch unglaublich, dass das immer noch läuft....ich geh heute mal zu meinem Nachbarn und werde ihm sagen: Du schuldest mir 1000 Euronen, wenn er ablehnt, mir das Geld zu geben, sag ich: OK, nehm ich 50%.


----------



## margarete (27 August 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Und der Hit ist, webwatcher, bei teltarif tauchte dann Jemand auf, der sich anbot, eine SAMMELKLAGE zu führen, Anwälte hätte man schon kontaktiert. Das heißt, man würde dann von denen auch noch abgezockt, da es ja Sammelklagen in Deutschland für Privatpersonen gar nicht gibt, oder hat sich da etwas geändert. Weißt du da was?


----------



## webwatcher (27 August 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



margarete schrieb:


> , da es ja Sammelklagen in Deutschland für Privatpersonen gar nicht gibt, oder hat sich da etwas geändert.


 außer, dass VZ berechtigt wurden Sammelklagen zu führen,  nichts 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## Examinar (30 August 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo,
auch ich soll bei Web.de eine Clubmitgliedschaft angenommen haben. Was aber gar nicht geht...
Ich habe am 05.08.08  von einem Inkasso Büro eine Zahlungsaufforderung von 92,46 Euro erhalten. Auf Anfrage im Inkasso Büro warum ,sagte man mir ich solle mich mit WEB.de in Verbindung setzen. Also rief ich dort an. Dort sagte man mir, ich hätte am 13.12.07 ein ProbeAbo angenommen welches sich automatisch verlängert weil ich ja nicht gekündigt habe. Auf meine Frage wo denn denn eine Mahnung hingegangen sei erfuhr ich, dass diese Mahnung angeblich an meine alte Adresse, ich wohne aber schon über zwei Jahre da nicht mehr, hingegangen sei. Ich habe WEB.de seit über zwei Jahren nicht mehr benutzt. Ich habe noch nicht mal mehr die Zugangsdaten... komisch.... Nach meinem Anruf dort wurde mir eine erneute Rechnung geschickt mit einer Forderung von nur noch 58,74 Euro...???? Auch komisch.... auf nochmaliges Anschreiben von mir wurde meine Kündigung zum 29.04.09 angenommen und ich werde weitere Post vom Inkassobüro erhalten.
Was kann ich noch tun...???
:wall:


----------



## margarete (1 September 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Bitte lies einfach mal die 5 Seiten davor, es steht mittlerweile ALLES dazu hier im Forum:
[...]

_[Beratung im Einzelfall entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## margarete (1 September 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hellkeeper, ich habe dir geantwortet.


----------



## dracul_snake (27 September 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Moin

Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit web.de habe bis getz alle mahnungen von anwälten inkassobüros und und und ignoriert heute bekomm ich vom gericht mayen ein mahnbeschid und jetzt hab ich shciss den zu widersprechen nicht das dann alles noch viel teurer wird bitte helft mir

auch gerne per e-mail [...]

mfg 
Dracul

_[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11


----------



## bernhard (28 September 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Diskussionbeiträge zur Beratung im konkreten Einzelfall gelöscht.

Siehe hierzu http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...rsetzt-durch-rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz.html

Beratungen im konkreten Einzelfall gibt es bei den örtlich zuständigen Verbraucherzentralen.


----------



## margarete (29 September 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo snake,

also ich würde sagen, es war sehr dumm, die Aufforderungen einfach zu ignorieren. Aber es steht alles mittlerweile hier, was zu tun ist, lies dich mal durch. Vor allem in dem link von teltarif findest du alles Nötige.
Übrigens, eine Kündigung schreibt man nur für einen Vertrag, den man abgeschlossen hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 November 2008)

*web club*

Hallo, ich weiß das es dieses Thema schon gibt aber nicht zu meinem Vertrag, kann mir jemand raten was ich tun soll pls.

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem und weiß nicht wie ich entscheiden soll:

Ich habe mich am 22.10.08 bei Web.de Club über meinen Freemailaccount angemeldet.
Ich war in der Annahme das die kostenlose Anmeldung nach einem Monat wieder verfällt und man wieder im normalen Freemail ist, sofern man den kostenpflichtigen Vertrag nicht bestätigt.

AberDer Vertrag gilt einen Monat kostenlos als Test und wird ab dann kostenpflichtig. Man verpflichtet sich bei Nichtkündigung zu einem Vertrag von 12 Monaten a 5euro.

(Im Nachhinein war ich natürlich bescheuert das kleingedruckte ganz unten nicht zu lesen)

Man musste anklicken das man die AGB's gelesen hat und alles bestätigen.
Kurz darauf kommt eine herzlich Willkommen mail von web club.

Gestern kam dann die erste Rechnung über 5 Euro.

Hier das Kleingedruckte bei der Anmeldung und die AGB's zu meinem Vertrag:

Anzukreuzen: Ja, ich möchte den WEB.DE Club einen Monat kostenlos testen*. Ich akzeptiere die Nutzungsbedingungen und wurde über mein Widerrufsrecht sowie die Kosten bei erwünschter Weiternutzung informiert.

*Der erste Monat im WEB.DE Club ist für Sie kostenlos. Sofern Sie Ihre Club-Mitgliedschaft nicht bis zum 25. Tag der einmonatigen Testphase beenden, verlängert sich Ihr Vertrag um weitere 12 Monate zum Preis von nur 5,- Euro/Monat (inkl. MwSt.). Sie gehen kein Risiko ein: Wenn Sie der WEB.DE Club nicht 100% überzeugt, können Sie Ihren Gratis-Test jederzeit schnell und einfach beenden!


AGB's:

17. Q. Club-Angebot für "Club-Gratis-Testmonat für FreeMail-Nutzer"

Dieser Club-Gratis-Testmonat kann von allen WEB.DE Nutzern abgeschlossen werden, die zu dem Nutzerkreis gemäß Ziffer 2 der Allgemeinen Nutzungsbedingungen für den WEB.DE Club gehören.

Leistungsumfang

1. Der WEB.DE Club bietet Club-Mitgliedern als Leistungsbestandteile Internet-Dienstleistungen und Rabatte auf WEB.DE Dienste an. Die genauen Leistungsbestandteile werden in der Leistungsbeschreibung spezifiziert.

2. Die Laufzeit für den Vertrag über einen Club-Gratis-Testmonat zwischen der WEB.DE GmbH und dem Club-Mitglied beträgt einen Monat. Die Testmitgliedschaft kann jederzeit innerhalb der ersten 25 Tage nach Beginn des Testzeitraums per Telefon unter der Telefonnummer 01805/676699 (0,14 Euro/Min.) gekündigt werden. Erfolgt keine Kündigung, so verlängert sich der Vertrag um 12 Monate. Nach Ablauf der Vertragslaufzeit von 12 Monaten verlängert sich der Vertrag um jeweils weitere 12 Monate, wenn das Club-Mitglied oder die WEB.DE GmbH nicht mit einer Frist von einem Monat zum Ende der Vertragslaufzeit kündigt. Die Kündigung muss in Schriftform erfolgen. Darüber hinaus ist die Kündigung auch per handschriftlich unterschriebenem Fax zulässig.

3. Die Gebühr für den Club-Gratis-Testmonat beträgt 0 Euro. Der Club-Beitrag für den 12-Monatsvertrag beträgt 60 Euro inklusive MwSt. (bei einer monatlichen Zahlungsweise von nur 5 Euro/Monat).

4. Für den Club-Gratis-Testmonat muss WEB.DE Nutzer seine gültige postalische Adresse ordnungsgemäß angeben.

5. Für dieses Club-Angebot gelten die Allgemeinen Nutzungsbedingungen für den WEB.DE Club.

Hier nochmal die Links zu den AGB's: 
https://agb.web.de/Club/AGB/20080908...D0.4B8ttD.2C**
https://agb.web.de/Club/Angebote/200...BW.wKELb.3n***

Meine Frage ist nun: Macht es einen Sinn sich quer zu stellen und nicht zu bezahlen? Mein Account bei Web wäre mir egal. Kann es zu einer gerichtlichen Verhandlung kommen und was könnten für Folgen entstehen? Ist es überhaupt rechtens eine kostenlose Anmeldung ohne bestätigung mit einem kostenpflichtigen Jahresvertrag zu koppeln?
Hat jemand schonmal ähnliches erlebt bzw. wie habt ihr euch entschieden?
Es gibt zwar schon viele Einträge zu diesem Thema auf diversen Seiten aber erstens nicht zu meinem Vertrag und zweitens sind diese zu alt.


Wäre toll wenn mir jemand helfen kann.


----------



## Reducal (25 November 2008)

*AW: Web Club*

Das Thema wird > HIER < schon eine ganze Weile diskutiert. Schau mal ob da was brauchbares für dich drin steht. Eine Empfehlung im Einzelfall gibt es wegen dem Verbot der Rechtsberatung hier ohnehin nicht.


----------



## KatzenHai (25 November 2008)

*AW: web club*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... Ich habe mich am 22.10.08 bei Web.de Club über meinen Freemailaccount angemeldet.
> Ich war in der Annahme das die kostenlose Anmeldung nach einem Monat wieder verfällt und man wieder im normalen Freemail ist, sofern man den kostenpflichtigen Vertrag nicht bestätigt.
> 
> AberDer Vertrag gilt einen Monat kostenlos als Test und wird ab dann kostenpflichtig. Man verpflichtet sich bei Nichtkündigung zu einem Vertrag von 12 Monaten a 5euro.
> ...


Hat das wie beigefügt ausgesehen?


----------



## Captain Picard (25 November 2008)

*AW: web club*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Hat das wie beigefügt ausgesehen?


Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit. Diese Falle ( und ich nenne es bewußt Falle ) wird immer wieder mal im Webmail  eingeblendet. Unerfahrene User finden dabei den kostenlosen "Ausgang" in Form  eines 
unscheinbaren Knöppchen ( das auch jedesmal woanders platziert wird) nicht, um es wegzuklicken
 und  rasseln in das Abo. Diese Masche wird seit Jahren exerziert. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...tgliedschaft-durch-anklicken-3.html#post77220


----------



## KatzenHai (25 November 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Danke dir,

genau den Link hatte ich in Erinnerung, hätte ihn suchen müssen.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 November 2008)

*AW: web club*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Diese Falle ( und ich nenne es bewußt Falle ) wird immer wieder mal im Webmail  eingeblendet.


War gerade mal wieder soweit. Ein ganz unscheinbares Knöpfchen  "weiter zu freemail *?*" oben 
in der äußersten Ecke   ( und   im untersten Scrollbereich)


----------



## georgeee123 (1 Dezember 2008)

*Hallo,*
ich habe ein ähnliches Problem, aber diesesmal mit gmx.de.
Ich habe dabei eine Testschnuppermitgliedschaft angeklickt, habe das erweiterte Programm mir angesehen, und danach *sofort am selben Tag per e-mail wieder gekündigt.*
Kurz nach dem Ende der Testschnupperzeit kam dennoch die *Rechnung*. Ich habe mich bei denen gemeldet und dargelegt, dass ich per email kündigte, was gmx aber nicht akzeptierte, denn die wollten eine Unterschrift von mir.  
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das Rechtens ist? *Was soll ich machen*, dass ich das nicht zahlen muss? Vielleicht wars ein Fehler dass ich mich bei denen gemeldet habe, aber ich glaube die wollen das Geld bald von einer Inkassofirma eintreiben lassen. Ich habe leider nicht so viel Kohle, *deshalb wäre da eine Hilfe für mich sehr wichtig.*

Vielen Dank 
georgeee123

Anhang: Schriftverkehr


> Sehr geehrter Herr,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> 
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE  Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

abgetrennt von  "Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?"


----------



## JennyMcLane (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> Selbstverständlich können Sie uns Ihre Kündigung auch per Mail mit PDF
> Dateianhang senden.




So wie ich das verstehen würde:

text schreiben: ausdrucken, unterschreiben, scannen und als PDF FILE als Anhang mitschicken. Kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## Olol (6 Dezember 2008)

*[ edit] .de club*

Nach dem durchlesen einiger Threads in diesem Forum, blieb noch eine frage offen und die waere:"Falls man falsche Daten angiebt zbs.eine Stadt namens  "Headercode" ergo ein stadt die nich existert oder ggf. namen  , ist es ueberhaupt dann moeglich die Rechnung zu bekommen?" 

mg Olol


----------



## webwatcher (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: [ edit] .de club*

da nicht erkennbar ist, was die Frage mit der ursprünglichen Überschrift zu tun hat: editiert


----------



## Olol (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: [ edit] .de club*

Neulich habe ich das web.de-club Geburstagspacket erchalten, nachdem auspacken hab ich gelesen dass das kostenplichtig nach den 3 monat wird, falls man es nicht wiederruft.Darauf bezieht sich meine oben genannte Frage.


----------



## webwatcher (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

an vorhandenen   Thread verschoben. Das Thema gibt es schon etwas länger
Start des Thread vor über vier Jahren  ( 28.09.2004)


----------



## kypez (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hey.
Ich habe jetzt eine ähnliche situation am laufen: nicht gekündigt nach einem werbgeschenk, da ich web.de mittlererweile nciht mehr nutze (der account besteht aber noch) und daher sind auch alle mahnungen an mir wohl vorbeigegangen. heute erhielt ich einen brief von dem inkassodienst über 80 euro.

soll ich den brief veruschen azufechten bei web.de oder direkt beim inaksso unternehmen? sollte ich die rechnungen und mahnungen evtl. verlangen? kann ich vor der bezahlung meine clubmitgleidschaft sowie den freemailaccount fristlos kündigen? reicht dazu das gespräch mit dem telefonischen kundendienst?

vielen dank für die hilfe.


----------



## Keith Moon 2001 (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Liebe computerbetrug.de Usergemeinde. Ich bin über die google-Suchmaschine auf diese Seite gestossen und bitte um Hilfe zu folgendem Problem: die Firma web.de behauptet nach der üblichen Masche, das ich eine kostenpflichtige web.de-Clubmitgliedschaft abgeschlossen hätte. Tatsächlich habe ich mein web.de Postfach fast ein ganzes Jahr lang nicht geleert und insoweit auch keine Clubmitgliedschaften abschliessen können. Ist es denn möglich, durch blosses Unterlassen (hier: Nichtöffnen von Werbemails) eine kostenpflichtige Clubmitgliedschaft abzuschliessen? Kann ich irgendwie nachweisen, das ich die vermeintlichen Mails erst Monate später geöffnet habe? Letzteres ist beispielsweise bei aol durch die sog. Statusfeststellung möglich. Gibt es eine ähnliche Funktion auch bei web.de? Vielen dank für eure Mithilfe.


----------



## kypez (1 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hey. also ich habe lieber alles bezahlt und mir den stress erspart.
jedoch würde ihc an deiner stelle genau wie ich es getan habe, bei der web.de hotline anrufen. das kostet aber 14 cent pro minute.
dann würde ich darauf verweisen, dass du dich nciht eingeloggt hast über nem zeitraum von merheren monaten und sagen dass sie da doch sicherlich verfolgen können, dass du gar nix gemacht hast mit deiner email adresse.
dann kannst du sagen dass du den vertrag nicht akzeptierst.

wenn du zufällig an ner uni bist oder so und nen bekannten recht prof hast, kannst ihn ja notfalls fragen was er tun würde 

jedenfalls kannst du dann immer noch wenn du siehst dass es auf konflikte oder ähnlcihes hinausläuft noch bezahlen aber ich ürde erstma verushcen es bei der hotline zu klären und dann evtl. per briefverkehr alles anfechten.


----------



## Club (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo ich habe ein ähnliches Problem wie viele andere hier im Thread:

Nämlich habe ich eines Tages dieses "Treuegeschenk" von Web.de bekommen, den Web.de-Club 1 oder 3 Monate zu testen. Ich habe mir nichts dabei gedacht und einfach weitergeklickt weil ich schnell in meine E-Mails schauen wollte und Geschenke sind i.d.R. etwas tolles, leider nicht im Internet wie ich feststellen durfte. Denn eines Tages habe ich dann zufällig im Kundencenter eine Rechnung über 5€ entdeckt, dann bin ich erstmal erschrocken, nicht zuletzt weil ich erst 13 bin und noch gar keine Verträge abschließen darf. Daraufhin habe ich mich eingelesen und musste feststellen dass es sich wirklich um einen Vertrag über 12 Monate mit insgesamt 60€ Kosten handele!

Jetzt weiß ich nicht was ich tun soll, ich habe schon öfters gelesen dass ich das einfach ignorieren kann wenn ich einen anonymen E-Mail-Account habe, was bei mir der Fall ist. Angeblich soll Web.de nur in ganz verdächtigen und speziellen Fällen ein strafrechtliches Verfahren einleiten Meine Frage an euch: Stimmt das und einfach ignorieren oder soll ich darauf reagieren?


----------



## Club (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ok, nach längerem Lesen, muss ich zugeben, ich habe nicht genau gelesen. Ich kann jetzt nämlich meine Frage selbst beantworten. Ein Reagieren gilt als Schuldanerkenntnis, d.h. einfach abwarten und Tee trinken, die können mir nichts. Das mit der IP ist auch fauler Zauber, ich bin jetzt richtig erleichtert! Vielen Dank an diese Seite, Computerbetrug.de FTW!! 

PS:
Da ich ein gewissenhafter Mensch bin stellt sich mir trotzdem die Frage:
So ein Vertrag mit web.de z.B. wächst ja von Jahr zu Jahr, d.h. nach 30 Jahren wäre die Rechnung vll bei 10.000€, was mich ja eigentlich nicht juckt.
ABER: Vielleicht hat man in 30 Jahren viel bessere Möglichkeiten an die Daten (z.B. per IP) heranzukommen und die Abzocker können tausende von Opfern das Fürchten beibringen... wobei mir fällt gerade auf, dass ich schon wieder nicht richtig gelesen habe... selbst wenn es zum Gericht kommt, die haben keine Chance. Ich bin einfach zu ängstlich...


----------



## physicus (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

I) Web.de wurde mehrfach von den Verbraucherzentralen wegen untergeschobener Abos abgemahnt (Thread durchlesen)

II) Die Verjährungsfrist ist nicht 30 Jahre, sondern 3 Jahre ab Jahresende (könnte dann maximal 4 Jahre weniger 1 Tag sein)

III) Vorratsdatenspeicherung gibt es nur für Schwerkriminalität. Die Speicherfrist ist auf 6 Monate begrenzt. Also, wie sollen da die Daten nach 30 Jahren richtig zugeordnet werden? 

LG
P


----------



## Hammer|on (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo,
  nun will ich auch mal was dazu schreiben…
  Habe letzte Woche einen Brief vom BID bekommen Bayrischer Inkasso Dienst. Die fordern von mir 80,35€ ihr Kunde ist Web.de!
  Da erinnerte ich mich das ich anfang Januar einen Brief von web de bekommen habe den ich bis jetzt noch nicht geöffnet hatte dachte da wäre nur Werbung drin gewesen! In dem Brief steht Letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung die fordern von mir drei Monate a 5€ plus 5€ Mahngebühr!! Nur das kuriose ist ich war schon lange nicht mehr bei web de drin, hatte mich da vor Jahren mal angemeldet… Mail Adresse ist mir nicht mehr bekannt.

  Habe mich an Telefon gesetzt und mit dem Kundencenter telefoniert…
  Beim Daten ab gleich stellte sich heraus das zwar alles stimmt nur nicht mein Geburtsdatum!

  Der freundliche Herr hat mir trotzdem etwas geholfen, ich hätte angeblich im September 2008 diese Vertrag bei web de abgeschlossen und mein letzter Login war so um den 6 Dezember 2008!!
  Das konnte überhaupt nicht sein da ich schon lange nicht mehr bei web de drauf war, also surft da jemand mit meinem Name durchs web…
  Er riet mir ich sollte ne Kopie von meinem Personalausweis machen und zu web de schicken, damit ich an alle Daten kommen.
  Dies habe ich auch gemacht, nur jetzt nach dem ich mich hier etwas schlauer gemacht habe bezweifle ich ob das nicht ein Fehler von mir war!!!


----------



## spacereiner (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> Dies habe ich auch gemacht, nur jetzt nach dem ich mich hier etwas schlauer gemacht habe bezweifle ich ob das nicht ein Fehler von mir war!!!


Ob man solchen Leuten noch mehr Daten geben sollte als sie ohnehin schon haben?Also ich hätte es nicht gemacht


----------



## Hammer|on (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

ja jetzt bin ich auch schlauer:wall:, nur leider wußte ich nicht das es sich hier um tausende handelt


----------



## aromaeule (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo,

mich hat es jetzt auch erwischt, ich bin angeblich in diesem ehrenwerten Verein drin ohne davon gewußt zu haben. Ich habe in den letzten zwei Jahren den web.de Mailaccount nicht genutzt, nur dreimal im Jahr ausgemüllt. Letzte Woche wurde ich stutzig, als da was mit Rechnung im Betreff stand...

Auf meine Email, weiß nix, habe nix gemacht, kein Vertrag zustandegekommen etc. 
hat das Kundendienstcenter eine Standardmail (mit dem Inhalt beim Club eingeloggt
und Passwort genannt reicht zum Vertagsabschluß, wenn nach der Probephase nicht gekündigt wird erfolgt automatisch Verlängerung um ein Jahr, Kündigungsfrist ist abgelaufen, bezahlen Sie auf jeden Fall...sonst....) abgesetzt. Ich habe nochmals
widersprochen, da ich keinen Willen zu einem Vertragsabschluß hatte, den Dienst nie genutzt habe...
Es kann sein, dass ich schnell zum vierteljährlichen Hausputz bei freemail reinwollte und auf den ersten Reiter - was der dolle club ist - klickte und da dann meine Logindaten eingab...und erst dann gemerkt  habe, das ich im falschen Separe ausmiste...
So -  versteckt und verbrämt unter all dem Kram auf der Startseite. und dann ein falscher Klick, kann doch kein Vertrag zustande kommen...Das ist nach meinem Empfinden unseriös und gegen die guten Sitten...Ich fühle mich verarscht. Und nun stelle ich fest, dass es soviele Leute gibt, die mit dieser Masche eingefangen werden sollen....
Man fühlt sich so hilflos und fängt an, an sich zu zweifeln (War ich sooo doof?)
Ich habe web bisher für einen seriösen Anbieter gehalten. Zwei Freunde, die bewußt und zufrieden Mitglied sind, werden kündigen wegen dieser Geschäftspraktiken.
Man sollte den Unclub.de (Vereinigung der gepressten Zwangsmitglieder) gründen. Vielleicht wäre der Unclub gar größer als der club himself?

Viele Grüße an alle Betroffenen
(Immer noch geplättet angesichtst dieser Dreistheit und Unverschämtheit...)


----------



## dt2158 (4 März 2009)

*AW: Web.de will Geld - aber anders als sonst*

Exakt selbes Problem. Samstag kam *Letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung*
1 x 1€ Posten und 17 € Mahn- sowie Bearbeitungsgebühr.

Bei der Vertragshotline (nur 14cent - Schnäppchen  ) angerufen, womir mitgeteilt wurde, dass ich anfang des Jahres eine EMAILAdresse für einen Euro angelegt hätte. Meine persönlichen Daten stimmen überein - bis auf Bankverbindung. Ich habe nie Bankverbindung dort hinterlegt. Frau meint Datenklau und Strafanzeige?!
Hab ich gestern denn auch gemacht und werde nun wohl Widerspruch einlegen, da ich nichts bestellt habe. 
Is das ne Masche von Web.de? oder hat da wirklich jemand was mit meinen Daten, gemacht? Die Frau am Telefon klang auch sehr betroffen...

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Reducal (4 März 2009)

*AW: Web.de will Geld - aber anders als sonst*



dt2158 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?


Wegen dem hier:





dt2158 schrieb:


> Frau meint Datenklau und Strafanzeige?!
> Hab ich gestern denn auch gemacht...


...bist wohl auch so einer, der vom Fernsehturm hüpft, nur weil ihm das irgendwer gesteckt hat.

:dagegen:


----------



## dt2158 (4 März 2009)

*AW: Web.de will Geld - aber anders als sonst*

Wogegen?


----------



## dt2158 (4 März 2009)

*AW: Web.de will Geld - aber anders als sonst*

Was schadet es mich? Ausser Zeit? Hat wirklich jemand meine Daten verwandt, wer weiß was er noch alles anstellt? So war die Überlegung.


----------



## Devilfrank (4 März 2009)

*AW: Web.de will Geld - aber anders als sonst*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wegen dem hier:...bist wohl auch so einer, der vom Fernsehturm hüpft, nur weil ihm das irgendwer gesteckt hat.
> 
> :dagegen:



@Reducal
Derartige Platitüden bringen uns hier nicht weiter und ich halte die für unangebracht. Ich hoffe das war deutlich genug. 

Wenn wie hier beschrieben der Verdacht auf Datenklau begründet ist, würde hier auch ein Straftatbestand in Frage kommen. Wer soll dem nachgehen wenn nicht die Polizei?


----------



## dt2158 (4 März 2009)

*AW: Web.de will Geld - aber anders als sonst*

Ich habe gerade noch mal angerufen um zu fragen, welcher Art der Posten genau sei. Es handelt sich um einen Club Account der eine zeitlang nur einen Euro kosten solle. Auf die Frage um welche Emailadressen es ginge kam nur ausweichendes, das würde web.de dann mit der Polizei abklären :roll:.


----------



## icon (15 März 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo! Ich habe auch eine Web.de Mitgliedschaft der ich >niemals< zugestimmt habe! Ich nutzte die Clubsmitgliedschaft ja nicht einmal. Garnichts davon. Nun soll ich 15 Euro zahlen. Auf die Rechnungsmail hab ich entsprechend geantwortet. Das ist die eMail die ich nun von Web.de bekommen habe.

*Wie soll ich mich nun verhalten?* Ist der Vertrag wirklich den ihrer Meinung gültig?

hier die eMail:



> _Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> 
> ...


----------



## taaloq (30 März 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



physicus schrieb:


> I) Web.de wurde mehrfach von den Verbraucherzentralen wegen untergeschobener Abos abgemahnt (Thread durchlesen)
> 
> II) Die Verjährungsfrist ist nicht 30 Jahre, sondern 3 Jahre ab Jahresende (könnte dann maximal 4 Jahre weniger 1 Tag sein)
> 
> ...


Hallo!
Habe deinen Beitrag unter "Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de > Gefahren und Straftaten im Internet > Allgemeines  >  Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?!" vom 15.01.2009 gelesen. Dort schreibst du, dass bereits mehrere Verbeuacherzentrralen gegen web.de geklagt hätten.

Entweder bin ich blind oder was auch immer, kann in dem Thread aber nichts dazu finden.
Kannst du mir evtl. weiterhelfen? Mich würtden diese Klagen brennend interessieren. Habe auch Probleme mit web.de und BID.
Vielen DANK, ciao Stefan


----------



## physicus (4 April 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hi

Hier ZB
Web.de-Clubgeschenk - Webde, Verbraucherzentrale, Werbung, Web-Club, E-Mail, Testzeit, Henschler, Geschenk, Sachsen, Unterlassungserklärung, Zahlung, Nutzer - BLOGSPAN.NET



> Bereits im Sommer vergangenen Jahres hatte die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin die Firma Web.de wegen irreführender Werbung abgemahnt, weil die Werbung mit einem Geburtstagsgeschenk keinen Abo-Vertrag vermuten lässt und die Kostenpflichtigkeit des Angebots verschleiert. Web.de hatte sich gebeugt und sich mit einer Unterlassungserklärung vom 14.07.2006 unterworfen.



Seite 70, Beitrag #693 ist das Original zu finden. Dort musst Du auch nur den Links folgen.

LG
P


----------



## taaloq (11 April 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Jau, Danke!

Nur würde mir eine Kopie der Unterlassungserklärung der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin aus 2006 gegen web.de sehr weiter helfen.

Könnte ich denen dann als Anlage mitschicken :-D

hat jemand das Teil zufällig? Wäre GENIAL!

frohe Ostern, trotz web.de :-p


----------



## webwatcher (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

heise online - 06.05.09 - Werbung für Web.de-Club irreführend


> Werbung für Web.de-Club irreführend
> 
> 
> Das Oberlandesgericht Koblenz hat es dem E-Mail-Anbieter Web.de untersagt, eine zunächst kostenlose Mitgliedschaft im Web.de-Club, die sich nach drei Monaten jedoch in ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement umwandelt, als Dankeschön-Geschenk zu bewerben. Dagegen geklagt hatte der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband (vzbv). Das Urteil (Az. 4 U 1173/08 ) ist inzwischen rechtskräftig.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Von der wahnsinnigen Verbesserung der Verbraucherfreundlichkeit mag sich jeder anhand des Screenshots ein Bild machen:

:kotz:


----------



## webwatcher (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Diese Einladetrickseiten werden  werden in unregelmäßigen Abständen seit Jahren immer wieder "vorgeschaltet".
Der "weiter zu Freemail" Button wird jedesmal woanders versteckt.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich finde es insbesondere erhellend, wie die Juristen dieses höchst seriösen deutschen Unternehmens scheinbar auf das Urteil gegen ihre Werbepraktiken reagiert haben. Dieses Urteil findet sich inklusive Screenshots der beanstandeten Darstellung unter Urteil des Oberlandesgericht Koblenz, Az. 4 U 1173/08 - openJur . Die Aufgabe, die Unterschiede zwischen alter und neuer Werbung zu finden, gleicht einem Bildrätsel aus einer Illustrierten.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> Die Aufgabe, die Unterschiede zwischen alter und neuer Werbung zu finden, gleicht einem Bildrätsel aus einer Illustrierten.


Auch in diesem Fall  gilt der Satz "Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt" 

Wer will sich schon Tag hinsetzen und Screenshots ziehen, die letztendlich keine Beweiskraft haben.

Ähnlichkeiten mit der Vorgehensweise der Nutzlosbranche sind rein zufällig...


----------



## Moonlight (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo,
ich habe auch Clubmitgliedschaft akzeptiert und habe vor 2 wochen Rechnung von 5€ bekommen an meiner Postfach. Meine Name, adresse usw. sind nicht richtig, die habe ich einfach so eingegeben damals. Würde was passieren wenn ich meine postfach ignoriere und nicht mehr einlogge.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Moonlight, Tanja.


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe auch Clubmitgliedschaft akzeptiert und habe vor 2 wochen Rechnung von 5€ bekommen an meiner Postfach. Meine Name, adresse usw. sind nicht richtig, die habe ich einfach so eingegeben damals. Würde was passieren wenn ich meine postfach ignoriere und nicht mehr einlogge.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Moonlight, Tanja.



Wenn ich den Thread bisher richtig verstanden habe, gibt es dann böse Mahnbriefe.


----------



## Moonlight (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Thread bisher richtig verstanden habe, gibt es dann böse Mahnbriefe.



Ja, aber finden sie mich trotzdem? Ich meine, meine name ist falsch, adresse falsch :/ Bei manche foren stehen das nur E-Mail sperre kommt =( Ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll.


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Nicht unbedingt wahrscheinlich, dass man Dich findet. Aber auch nicht völlig auszuschließen.

Die Aussage, dass außer einer e-Mail-Sperre nichts mehr kommt, klingt plausibel. Aber eine Kristallkugel haben wir hier halt auch nicht.


----------



## Türmle (9 Juni 2009)

*[...] durch GMXProMail*

*Hallo zusammen....*

  Habe z.Z ein kräftiges Problem mit GMX . Die behaupten nämlich ,
  dass ich *GMX Pro Mail* abgeschlossen haben soll und ich nun *17,94 Euro* zahlen 
    muß.Dies kam natürlich nicht mit einer Rechnung, sondern gleich mit Mahnung da angeblich
 der Lastschrifteinzug fehlgeschlagen sei.
  War zu dem Zeitpunkt wo ich es abgeschlossen haben soll
  in Amerika auf Montage und da hatte ich definitiv andere Probleme 

als GMX Pro Mail abzuschliessen.
    Auf diverse Anfragen nach der Zusendung des Vertrags , sowie 
meinen Kontoverbindungen (bei denen angeblich der Lastschrifteinzug fehlgeschlagen sei)
      kam die Antwort, daß es ein Onlinevertrag wäre und da ich als einziger Zugriff auf den 
E-Mail Account habe über den es abgeschlossen wurde reicht das als Nachweis des 
Vertragsabschlusses.Aktuell hätten sie keine Kontoverbindungen 
von mir vorliegen, und ich soll der Zahlung nachkommen,
  sonst würde sich ein Inkassobüro darum kümmern, was es wohl seit dem
  gestrigen Tage auch macht.Nun bin ich schon bei* 75 Euro* mit der Aufforderung 
  ich soll bis Ende dieser Woche bezahlen.

  Hab dazu schon alle Videos vom KatzenJens auf
  You Tube angeschaut, nur weiss ich nun nicht ob dies auch für 
  GMX Gültigkeit hat .
YouTube - Opendownload, Beispiel einer Online-Abzocke der Firma "Online Content Ltd."


  War jahrelang Kunde bei GMX und eigentlich immer zufrieden , aber das 
  riecht für mich nach totaler [...]......???:wall:

  Benötige schnell eure Hilfe was ich tun bzw. wie ich mich verhalten soll.:cry::cry:

  Gruß Türmle

_[Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## wahlhesse (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abzocke durch GMXProMail*

Hallo,

da GMX und web.de dem gleichen Anbieter gehören wäre es sinnvoll, in den passenden Thread zum Thema dort zu schauen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...b-de-club-mitgliedschaft-durch-anklicken.html

Die "Nutzlosanbieter"-Hinweise gelten dort nur teilweise. Zudem muss man überlegen, dass man vielleicht seine gmx-Adresse verlieren könnte, wenn es dumm läuft.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Moonlight (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Was soll ich machen, was meint ihr?  Soll ich lassen einfach so?


----------



## The Blackout (14 Juni 2009)

*Wichtig: ungewolltes GMX Pro Mail Abo*

Hallo 
Ich habe schon sehr lange eine E-Mail Adresse bei GMX im GMX free Tarif.  Doch vor längerer Zeit kam eine Mail dass ich für 30 Tage *KOSTENLOS* GMX ProMail nutzen darf. Natürlich habe ich mir dabei nichts gedacht und damit gerechnet dass ich nach den 30 Tagen wieder automatisch in den Free Mail Tarif wechsele.  
Aber von wegen !!:  Nach Ablauf der 30 Tage verlangt GMX von mir dass ich ein Abo von 12 Euro/Monat bezhale. 
Jetzt wollte ich frage welche Rechte GMX hat. Ich bin zwar noch Minderjährig (falsche Geburtsangabe) und müsste das Abo deswegen nicht bezhalen,  habe aber Angst wegen soetwas in noch größere Probleme zu geraten. 
Brauche dringend Hilfe !! 
MFG Carsten


----------



## The Blackout (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: [...] durch GMXProMail*

Hab in dem Thhread bis jetzt noch nichts wirklich brauchbares gefunden  und habe nicht wirklich lust alle 75 Seiten durchzulesen  darum bitte ich euch mir direkt in diesem Thred zu Helfen.


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: [...] durch GMXProMail*

Es würde schon vollkommen reichen, wenn Du nur die letzten paar Seiten lesen würdest.
Das ganze ist allerdings auch ein umstrittenes Thema. Es geht darum, ob ein Gratis-Test-Abo automatisch in ein Bezahl-Abo übergehen darf.
Das ist grundsätzlich so zulässig.

Aber: es muss dann schon bei der Anmeldung zu diesem Test-Abo deutlich und unübersehbar darauf hingewiesen werden, dass nach der Testphase die Kostenpflicht beginnt. Ansonsten ist das rechtlich unwirksam.

Ob darauf hinreichend eindeutig hingewiesen wurde, das ist Einschätzungssache. Evtl. hilft die Verbraucherberatung oder ein Anwalt.


----------



## The Blackout (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: [...] durch GMXProMail*

Also ich hab noch ein paar Fragen: 
Da ich bald volljährig werde wollte ich fragen ob das Alter bei Vertragsabschluss gilt  oder mein Recht auf Zahlungsverweigerung (da Minderjährig) bald verfällt. 
Kurz nachdem ich eine Rechnung per Mail bekommen habe änderte ich meine Adresse ab. Bislang kam noch keine Rechnung per Post deswegen wollte ich fragen wie hoch die Chancen sind , dass meine Adresse rausgefunden wird.


----------



## The Blackout (20 Juni 2009)

*AW: [...] durch GMXProMail*

keine Antworten ??


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: [...] durch GMXProMail*

Ein "Vertrag", der mit einer minderjährigen Person zustandegekommen ist, kann nachträglich bei Kenntnisnahme durch die Erziehungsberechtigten für nichtig erklärt werden.
Dieses Recht erlischt auch nicht mit Volljährigwerden der betreffenden Person, maßgeblich ist nur, dass die Person zur Zeit des Vertragsschlusses nicht volljährig war.

Wieviele "Anstrengungen" von dem Anbieter unternommen wurden, um die Adresse herauszufinden, wissen wir nicht.


----------



## halve (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Dieses Schreiben geschrieben an WEB.de per Einschreiben nach der 1. schriftlichen Mahnung half direkt:



> Sehr gehrtes WEB.de-Team,
> 
> bezüglich Ihrere Mahnung vom xxxx weise ich Sie hiermit darauf hin, dass ich mir keinen "Vertragsabschluss" zu einer Club-Mitgliedschaft mit Ihnen bewusst bin, welcher somit nach $119 des BGB grundsätzlich nichtig ist.
> 
> ...






Hoffe es hilft euch auch so


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Mich hat´s auch:

Im Dezember letzten Jahres habe ich (als Zwilling) ein Geburtstagsgeschenk über 7 Monate Clubmitgliedschaft erhalten. Gekündigt habe ich zwei Tage vor Ende des Testzeitraums am 3.07.2009 per unterschriebenem Fax. Am 5.07. wurde ich im Club willkommen geheißen. Am 6.07. wurde dann die Kündigung zum 4.07.2010 bestätigt. Und eben ist die Rechnung für´s erste Quartal ins Postfach geflattert.

Mal schauen, ob jemand von dort mit mir korrespondieren mag. Eben habe ich nochmal widerrufen - eine ordentliche Widerrufsbelehrung fehlt bis heute.


----------



## Sabbel (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo NG

Ich bin ganz Neu hier und brauch mal Eure Hilfe.
Gestern habe ich einen Brief von dem *BID INKASSO DIENST* mit der Post erhalten. Ich weiß überhaupt nicht was die von mir wollen!

Ich habe insgesamt 3 Accounts bei Web.de
Aus dem Schreiben geht nicht hervor, um welchen es sich handelt.
Sie beziehen sich auf deine Rechnung vom 21.02.09-20.04.09 
Forderung: "Dienstleistungsvertrag"

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern irgendeine Mitgliedschaft eingegangen zu sein? Ich weiß das die immer mal Quartalsweise auf der Startseite nach dem einloggen den Mist anbieten, klick aber dann immer auf "weiter zur Freemail" Ich habe auch keine Rechnung, Mahnung oder sonstiges erhalten. Nun les ich aber auch die Web.de Mails nicht durch, sondern lösche diese gleich. Im Papierkorp habe ich jedenfalls auch nichts gefunden.

Kan mir jemand sagten ob man bei WEB.de irgendwo etwas hinterlegt sieht? Alle 3 Accounts funktionieren.
Ich war bei "Meine Daten" drin, dort seh ich Rechnung und Veträge. Bei allen 3 Accounts steht unter Rechnung: "_Es liegen momentan keine Rechnungen für Sie vor_" und bei Verträge: "_Es liegen keine Verträge für Sie vor_"

Das Inkasso will jetzt 100,78€ von mir die sich au 33€ Hauptforderung  10,70€ Mahnspesen 45€ Gebühren und Auslagen und 12€ Ermittlungskosten zusammen stellten. 

Sorry für den langen Tex und danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe

Lg
Sabrina


----------



## webwatcher (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Sabbel schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich einen Brief von dem *BID INKASSO DIENST* mit der Post erhalten. Ich weiß überhaupt nicht was die von mir wollen!
> 
> Ich habe insgesamt 3 Accounts bei Web.de
> Aus dem Schreiben geht nicht hervor, um welchen es sich handelt.
> ...


Geht aus der Forderung hervor, dass es sich um  den/die web.de Account/s  handelt und wenn mit welcher Formulierung?


----------



## Sabbel (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ein Account ist nicht benannt.
Es steht nur:

Kunde: Web.de, 56410 Montabauer, Elgendorfer STr. 57
Kundennummer beim Gläubiger: K200175** (es können mehrere Kundennummern vorhanden sein!!!)
Forderung: Dienstleistungsvertrag gem. Rechnung vom 21.02.09-20.04.09 in Höhe von 33,00€


----------



## haudraufundschluss (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Sabbel schrieb:


> Kan mir jemand sagten ob man bei WEB.de irgendwo etwas hinterlegt sieht?


Du kannst Dich auf deren Seite für FreeMail und auch als Club-Mitglied einloggen - wenn Du keins bist, kriegst Du eine Clubmitgliedschaft angeboten. 
Alternativ sieht man es auch im Login-Bereich: Bei Clubmitgliedern ist das gelb unterlegt und oben links steht dann "Web.de Club", bei FreeMail dürfte es blau sein.


----------



## Sabbel (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Du kannst Dich auf deren Seite für FreeMail und auch als Club-Mitglied einloggen - wenn Du keins bist, kriegst Du eine Clubmitgliedschaft angeboten.
> Alternativ sieht man es auch im Login-Bereich: Bei Clubmitgliedern ist das gelb unterlegt und oben links steht dann "Web.de Club", bei FreeMail dürfte es blau sein.


 
Das hab ich jetzt gleich mal probiert. Bei allen 3en bekomm ich eine Mitgliedschaft angeboten und bei allen ist der login blau.

@all
Ich versteh das nicht was das soll? Schein nichts mit den Accounts zu tun zu haben oder jemand hat auf meinen Namen einen angelegt. Ich will beim Inkassobüro aber auch nicht so blöd nachfragen. Soll ich garnich antworten oder den Musterbrief schicken?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Sabbel schrieb:


> Soll ich garnich antworten oder den Musterbrief schicken?


Die Frage ist leider so konkret, dass sie Dir niemand beantworten kann. Wahrscheinlich hilft ein Blick in unsere Grundsatzartikel bei der Entscheidung:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Sabbel (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hm, ja da hast du wohl recht. Ich hatte so einen ähnlich Fall schon mal. Da war ich mir aber meiner Schuld bewusst. Ich hab das Musterschreiben geschickt dann kam noch 1/2 Drohbriefe und danach war Ruhe. 

Ich denk ich werde noch einen Brief abwarten und dann erst zurück schießen. Wobei es mir ja wirklich brennend interessiert für was die von mir Geld wollen :roll:


----------



## Sabbel (17 Juli 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Falls es jemanden interessiert....

Da mir das ganze nun doch nicht wirklich Ruhe gelassen hat und ich mir wirklich keiner Schuld bewusst bin, habe ich bei diesem Inkasso Büro angerufen. 

Die Dame am anderen Ende wollte mein Geburtsdatum wissen. Ich sagte ihr, das gebe ich ihnen ganz bestimmt nicht! Sie meinte das brauch sie aber um in den Vorgang rein zu kommen. Ich hab ihr gesagt das sie "mein" Geb.-Datum sowieso nicht kennt und was das ganze hier soll. Nach langem hin und her habe ich es ihr gegeben und sie meinte es würde nicht überrein stimmen. Ich sagte nur, dass war mir schon klar...

Wen auch immer die suchen, haben die an der angegebenen Adresse die bei Web.de angebeben wurde, nicht gefunden und einfach mal den gleichen Namen im gleichen Ort gesucht und schwubs bin ich der Übeltäter.

Ich soll nun meinen Ausweis kopieren und versichern das ich niemals dort gewohnt habe. Dann wäre die Angelegenheit für mich erledigt.

Ich hoffe das ist es dann auch


----------



## Wolfeus (2 September 2009)

*AW: Web.de will Geld - aber anders als sonst*

Hi, habe auch das gleiche Problem.
War einen Monat in den Staaten, wollte meine E-Mails kontrollieren und auf der Homepage stand dass mein Konto wegen einem Mahnverfahren bis auf weiteres gesperrt wäre.
Es ist die "Letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung" ich habe keine Rechnung erhalten oder was anderes.
Sprich ich konnte nicht einmal einer Mahnung entgegenwirken.
Soll ich darauf reagieren oder es einfach darauf beruhen lassen?
Für mich ist das eine Abofalle bzw [......] und ich bin mir keiner Schuld bewust.
Danke schonmal.


----------



## Hanschen (2 September 2009)

*AW: Web.de will Geld - aber anders als sonst*



Wolfeus schrieb:


> Soll ich darauf reagieren oder es einfach darauf beruhen lassen?



Lies mal hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## HansMoleman (3 September 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo liebe Community,
Bin auch in die WEB.de Betrugsfalle getappt und habe Post bekommen. Zunächst die 35€ Mahnung von WEB.de und, obwohl ich einen Widerruf usw. verfasst habe, lag heute ein Schreiben eines Inkassounternehmens im Briefkasten. Jetzt meine Frage: *Ist bekannt, dass irgendjemand, der bisher nicht zahlte oder einfach nicht reagierte, wirklich vors Gericht zitiert wurde und abdrücken musste??*

grüße
Hans


----------



## webwatcher (3 September 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



HansMoleman schrieb:


> Jetzt meine Frage: *Ist bekannt, dass irgendjemand, der bisher nicht zahlte oder einfach nicht reagierte, wirklich vors Gericht zitiert wurde und abdrücken musste??*


Uns nicht


----------



## Teleton (4 September 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Relativ häufig sind bei diesem Anbieter allerdings gerichtliche Mahnbescheide.


Apropos Gericht:
Laut Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband:"web.de erneut wegen irreführender Treueaktion verurteilt"
vzbv | Handel & Wettbewerb | Wettbewerbsrecht (UWG)


----------



## webwatcher (4 September 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Teleton schrieb:


> Relativ häufig sind bei diesem Anbieter allerdings gerichtliche Mahnbescheide.


Da ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, dass alle Gemahnten zahlen,  aber nichts von 
Prozessen bekannt ist, fällt das eben in die Kategorie *amtlicher* Mahndrohmüll,
 bei dem halt die Frist für den Widerspruch eingehalten werden  muß. 



Teleton schrieb:


> Apropos Gericht:
> Laut Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband:"web.de *erneut* wegen irreführender Treueaktion verurteilt"
> vzbv | Handel & Wettbewerb | Wettbewerbsrecht (UWG)


Schon erstaunlich wie dreist und merkbefreit der Laden vorgeht.


----------



## HansMoleman (4 September 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich bedanke mich für die schnellen Antworten. Werde jetzt nochmal am Wochenende einen der Musterbriefe aufsetzen und denen das rüberschicken. Dann warte ich mal ab. Wenn denn wirklich ein *gerichtlicher* Mahnbescheid eintrifft, muss ich lediglich innerhalb von 14 Tagen den Widerspruch zurückschicken und gut is?

Gruß
Hans


----------



## webwatcher (4 September 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



HansMoleman schrieb:


> Wenn denn wirklich ein *gerichtlicher* Mahnbescheid eintrifft, muss ich lediglich innerhalb von 14 Tagen den Widerspruch zurückschicken


>> Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Fairy (4 September 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

ich habe mal eine frage.also ich bin leider auch in die web.de clubfalle getreten :-( jetzt hab ich aber ein problem! ich hatte diese kostenlose phase und nach einem monat kam die rechnung, was ich nicht wusste. dann habe ich bei denen angerufen und gefragt ob ich das denn kündigen kann. dann meinte sie ja und ich hab gesagt: " ja dann überweise ich noch die 2 fälligen rechnungen und dann ist der vertrag gekündigt" sie bejahte auch dies. gesagt getan. ich war 3 wochen im urlaub und als ich zurück kam hatte ich eine erneute rechnung voraufhin ich wieder anrief und sie mir sagten, ja mein vertrag ist gekündigt aber der läuft noch ein jahr und da muss ich die rechnungen noch zahlen. jetzt habe ich ein riesen problem, weil ich ja schon gezahlt habe,was natürlich als einwilligung gilt, aber ich wusste ja nicht dass das noch ein jahr läuft. ich möchte jetzt nicht weiterzahlen. was soll ich machen??? widerruf einlegen?


----------



## HansMoleman (4 September 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> >> Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de



Dankeschön, dann werd ich mal abwarten und schauen was sich tut. Wenn wirklich ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt, halte ich euch hier auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Aragon70 (17 September 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich habe jetzt auch eins dieser ominösen Web.de Abmahnungsschreiben bekommen. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich dort nichts abgeschlossen habe. Könnte vielleicht sein ich bin tatsächlich aus Versehen auf diesen Club Abschnitt Einloggen Abschnitt gekommen bin und habe es nicht gemerkt. Obwohl ich  das nicht glaube, denn normalerweise lese ich mir alles  schon soweit durch.

Bezahlen werde ich natürlich nicht. Ich werde  abwarten und nichts weiter tun. Ich glaube das ist eh das beste. Könnte vielleicht sogar schon ein Fehler bei denem ihren Kundendienst deswegen anzurufen und zu sagen man hat  einen E-Mail Account mit  diesen Daten. Rein theoretisch kanns ja jede beliebige Person  dort einen Fakeaccount angelegt haben und meine Adresse verwendet. Wenn also jemand anruft und beschwert könnte bereits der erste Hinweis sein von wegen "Aha, das ist also schonmal die gleiche Person, und sie hat kalte Füße bekommen."

Im Normalfall laufen  Bezahlangebote  so ab das man seine Kontodaten und Kreditnummer angibt, anders kenne ich das eigentlich nicht.  Es darf auch nicht anders funktionieren. Da könnte dann ja jeder einfach so behaupten, der hat bei mir ein Premiumangebot abgeschlossen. Wenn die weder Vertrag noch Unterschrift noch Kontodaten von mir haben können sie das aber gar nicht.

Damit ist schon klar wie das funktioniert. Die setzen halt auf die Angst der Leute die hier und da lieber die 20€ etc., ist ja auch nicht viel, einfach bezahlen. Bin fast sicher das die, wenn es hart auf hart kommt vorher einen Rückzieher machen werden. Vor Gericht werden sie damit keinerlei Chance haben, ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen.

Der Richter wird sich durchlesen wie der "angebliche" Vertrag zustande gekommen sein soll, kurz lachen und das Ding zu den Akten legen.

Bilde ich mir das nur ein oder ist es wirklich so daß hauptsächlich deutsche Anbieter mit solchen komischen Angeboten negativ auffallen ?


----------



## HansMoleman (20 September 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Bei mir kam jetzt auch mal wieder eine erneute Forderung des legendären BID ins Haus geflattert. Nachdem ich erneut bei web.de widersprochen habe, werde ich jetzt einfach nicht mehr reagieren und warten. Mal sehen, ob die echt die Eier haben und noch einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid in Auftrag geben.


----------



## Wolfeus (20 September 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Also bei mir ist gerade der Stand der dinge so, dass ich ja vor ungf einem Monat die "Letzte ausergerichtliche Mahnung" bekam. Ich habe nicht darauf reagiert und seit dem habe ich nichts mehr von Web.de gehört.


----------



## aromaeule (24 September 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo,
also ich bin im November 2008 auf ominöse Weise Mitglied in diesem Club geworden...Ich hatte bei web.de einen kostenlosen Account, in den ich alle 4 Monate mal zum ausmisten reingeguckt habe...bewußt ist mir nix, aber vielleicht habe ich mich übermüdet mal falsch eingelogt - ich weiß es nicht, gerade mit dem Netbook, wo nicht die ganze Seite sichtbar war, könnte das passiert sein. Aber so kann doch kein Vertrag zustande kommen, dachte ich mir und denk es immer noch..

Ich habe habe daraufhin widersprochen -kein Vertrag, ich wollte und will diese Clubmitgliedschaft nicht, auch nicht geschenkt, und habe dafür keine Verwendung-, darauf kam eine Standardantwort die bei teletarif.de auch so zu lesen war. web.de teilte mir zudem mit, zum kündigen sei es zu spät (selber schuld, wenn ich den Account nicht nutze), 4 Monate war kostenlos und und vier Monate war auch die Kündigungsfrist...jedenfalls sollte ich 35,- zahlen...
Dann kam eine Mahnung per Post. Auch darauf habe ich nicht reagiert. Einen Monat später kam ein Brief vom BID Inkassobüro, den ich wieder ignorierte. Heute flatterte Schreiben einer Anwältin in den Briefkasten, Fristsetzung eine Woche und mittlerweile 145,- Euro und die Androhung einer Klage. Langsam wird mir doch mulmig. Wie ist Eure Erfahrung? Gehen die den nächsten Schritt des Gerichtlichen Vollstreckungsbescheids und bei Widerspruch Klage? Gibt es Urteile, wo Leute wegen zwei falschen Klicks die so plaziert sein mußten, daß nur bei ganz genauem Hinsehen das spätere teuere "Geschenk" bestellt wurde, zur Zahlung verurteilt wurden?


----------



## Wolfeus (24 September 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hi aromaeule.

Hab das selbe Problem, nur ohne Inkassobüro oder Anwältin, sprich ich bekam nach dem Mahnbescheid nichtsmehr.

Hier ist ein Link zu einer Internetrechtsseite.
Ich denke die wird dir helfen.
>> Hier <<

MfG

Wolfeus


----------



## aromaeule (24 September 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Mensch Wolfeus,
das ging ja fix. Herzlichen Dank.
Ich schreibe, wie es weitergeht...


----------



## aromaeule (24 September 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Nachtrag: Da habe ich noch dieses gefunden:

http://www.aufrecht.de/urteile/wett...oblenz-urteil-vom-18032009-az-4-u-117308.html

Vertragsfallen: Etappensieg im Gewinnabschöpfungsverfahren für vzbv sowie Urteil gegen web.de? - Internetrecht - Infos

E-Mail-Dienste - Testbericht - Stiftung Warentest - test.de


----------



## Reducal (24 September 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



aromaeule schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Da habe ich noch dieses gefunden:
> 
> http://www.aufrecht.de/urteile/wett...oblenz-urteil-vom-18032009-az-4-u-117308.html
> 
> ...


Übrigens, mein besterntes Auto ist seit gestern Schrott und ich habe mit meinem kleinen Vermögen auch gleich ein neus gekauft - will damit sagen.... 

...was hat zumindest der eine Link mit web.de zu tun, wo es doch um eine ganz ander Klitsche geht?





> Der Internetanbieter Online Service Ltd. muss


----------



## aromaeule (24 September 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Oh ja, mein Fehler. Ich hätte zufügen müssen, dass bei dem einen Link etwas nach unten zu scrollen ist...
Könnte jener als relavant angesehen werden?
Club-Mitglied bei Web.de?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:56:52 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:48:50 ----------




Reducal schrieb:


> Übrigens, mein besterntes Auto ist seit gestern Schrott und ich habe mit meinem kleinen Vermögen auch gleich ein neus gekauft - will damit sagen....
> 
> ...was hat zumindest der eine Link mit web.de zu tun, wo es doch um eine ganz ander Klitsche geht?​


Ja gut, mein Fehler, bei diesem Link ist nach unten zu scrollen, da 
gehts dann um web.de. 
Aber danke für den bildhaften Vergleich mit dem Auto. Selbst ich habe verstanden. 
Ein letztes Mal auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass auch dieser Link irrelevant ist:
Club-Mitglied bei Web.de?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 23:01:30 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:56:52 ----------




Reducal schrieb:


> Übrigens, mein besterntes Auto ist seit gestern Schrott und ich habe mit meinem kleinen Vermögen auch gleich ein neus gekauft - will damit sagen....
> 
> ...was hat zumindest der eine Link mit web.de zu tun, wo es doch um eine ganz ander Klitsche geht?​


Sorry mein Fehler, ich hätte erwähnen müssen, dass bei diesem Link nach unten zu scrollen ist...Danke für das Bild mit dem Schrottauto, selbst ich habe  verstanden....
Dennoch ein weiterer Link, der eventuell auch nichts mit der Sache zu tun hat:
Club-Mitglied bei Web.de?

Denn mal Tschüss


----------



## Wolfeus (25 September 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Du hast jetzt 3 mal den gleichen Link geposted


----------



## Reducal (25 September 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Wolfeus schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt 3 mal den gleichen Link geposted


...womöglch hat er/sie sich auch mehrmals bei web.de angemeldet oder mehrfach den Spam bestätigt  -  sowas pasiert halt im Klickibuntiweb!


----------



## Sabbel (28 September 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo, wollt mich auch mal wieder melden und den Stand der Dinge mitteilen.

Ich hatte ja am 13.07.09 die Kostenstzusammenstellung von dem Inkassobüro BID bekommen wo ich, für was auch immer, 100,78€ bezahlen sollte.

BID hat von mir per E-Mail das bekannte "Musterschreiben" bekommen und seit dem hab ich nichts mehr von denen gehört. Meine Accounts sind im übrigen bis heute nicht gesperrt.

Also.. schön ruhig bleiben ich glaub wirklich nicht, das die Euch vor Gericht zerren. 1. sind die Summen zu gering und 2. kommen die damit sowieso nicht durch (arglistische Täuschung).

lg
Sabrina


----------



## aromaeule (29 September 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Dreimal identische Links zu posten war doof von mir. 
Die Zurechtweisung wg. dem Link auf RRT fand ich nicht angemessen.

 Meine Fehler rühren eher aus der mangelnden Erfahrung mit Blogs, Vertragsabschlüssen im Internet etc. als aus naiv plattem Herumklicken (alles so schön bunt hier)...
Ich habe bisher noch nie eine Mahnung bekommen geschweige denn Post von einem Inkassobüro -  und war entsprechend wuschig...


----------



## HansMoleman (6 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

So, weiter geht's. Hab heute auch von einer Rechtsanwältin Post bekommen in denen wieder das übliche Drohgerede enthalten ist. Natürlich auch so haarsträubende Dinge wie Zwangspfändung, die jederzeit durchgeführt werden könne. :roll:


----------



## aromaeule (18 Oktober 2009)

*Superspartarif*

und so geht's weiter (von RA MF)



> Sehr geehrte Frau [......],
> auf diverse Schreiben haben Sie nicht reagiert (pfui, stimmt auch nicht, detaiiert der Forderung widersprochen).
> Da es sich um eine relativ geringe Forderung handelt, bieten wir namens unserer Mandantschaft und ohne Anerkenntnis einer Rechtspflicht an, die Sache endgültig zu erledigen. Ihre Verbindlichkeit beläuft sich derzeit auf:


(dann kommt eine Aufstellung wie sich die ursprünglichen 30 Euro-hier steht 50,- wieso das- auf wundersame Weise auf über 152 vermehren, sodann wird das Sparangebot explizit unterbreitet mit 33% Rabatt, Zahlungsfrist 2 Wochen, dann der erhobene Zeigefinger


> Nach fruchtlosem Fristablauf ist der Vergleichsvorschlag hinfällig und die ursprüngliche Forderung lebt wieder auf


(Huih das böse Gespenst geht wieder um).





> Wir sind beauftragt, die Forderung sodann gerichtlich geltend zu machen, wodurch weitere Kosten für Sie entstehen werden.


(Zuletzt das Bonbon, das ich mittlerweile als Giftpille empfände) P.S.





> Bitte beachten Sie, das nach Zahlung des Vergleichbetrages die Freischaltung Ihres Accounts unserem Mandanten obliegt.


(Wann schicken die mal endlich den Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid!):wall:


----------



## Wolfeus (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

So, dass wohl uns allen bekannte Inkasso Unternehmen, hatt mir nun auch einen Mahnbescheid geschickt. Ich soll nun von ursprünglich 20€, 102,83€ zahlen, wo wiederum im Schreiben vom BID von 35€ die rede ist.

Ich werde nicht darauf eingehen und nichts zahlen bzw denen schreiben.


----------



## eleijas (23 Oktober 2009)

*GMX ProMail - Inkasso - Zahlen oder Nicht?*

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe vor ca. 1 1/2 Jahren mal ein 3 monatiges Probeabo von Gmx ProMail mit gemacht. Das hatte ich über die Emailfunktion auf der Seite gekündigt. Ich dachte, das wäre für mich erledigt dann. Seit dem habe ich nie wieder diese Email noch irgendeine Funktion genutzt.

Jetzt wurde wohl schon das 3. Mal 17 Euro abgebucht von meinem Konto. Die ersten beiden Male habe ich es nicht gemerkt und beim 3. Mal habe ich es zurück gezogen. Ich wusste nicht, warum mir das Geld abgezogen wurde noch wofür es sein sollte.

Ich sah bei der Abbuchung, dass es von Gmx war und schrieb sie über die Kontaktfunktion der Seite an. Ich gab die Informationen von der Abbuchung an und bat sie, mich aufzuklären, warum da Geld abgebucht wurde und wofür.

Ich bekam eine Email zurück mit einer kostenpflichtigen Telefonnummer 1,86 Euro/Min. Ich schrieb zurück, dass ich solche Nummern nicht anrufen könne und dass sie mir per Email die Informationen schicken sollen. Ich bekam keine Antwort. 2 Wochen später einen Inkassobrief ins Haus mit einer Zahlungsaufforderung von 80 Euro.

Was mach ich jetzt? Ich sehe nicht ein so viel Geld für etwas zu bezahlen, was ich NIE genutzt habe!!!

Gibt es noch irgendeine Möglichkeit für mich?


----------



## HansMoleman (2 November 2009)

*AW: Superspartarif*



aromaeule schrieb:


> und so geht's weiter (von RA MF)
> 
> 
> (dann kommt eine Aufstellung wie sich die ursprünglichen 30 Euro-hier steht 50,- wieso das- auf wundersame Weise auf über 152 vermehren, sodann wird das Sparangebot explizit unterbreitet mit 33% Rabatt, Zahlungsfrist 2 Wochen, dann der erhobene Zeigefinger
> ...



Exakt den gleichen Brief fand ich am Samstag dann auch im Briefkasten. Ganz klar ein Offenbarungseid. Mal sehen ob sie den letzten Schritt gehen (*gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid*) - ich glaube nicht.


----------



## webwatcher (2 November 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



HansMoleman schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob sie den letzten Schritt gehen (*gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid*) - ich glaube nicht.


Gelegentlich schon. Wäre  aber kein Beinbruch:
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Kostet die 23€ per Vorkasse. Danach wird gejammert, man solle den Widerspruch zurückziehen.
( weil nämlich sonst die  23€ futsch sind, wenn nicht geklagt *und*  der Prozess gewonnen würde) 
Geklagt habe sie  m.W. noch nie. 

PS: falls jemand glaubt von Prozessen Kenntnis zu haben, dann mit AZ wann und   wo und  mit welchem Ergebnis


----------



## discotobi (3 November 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo zusammen !
Auch ich habe heute ein Schreiben von der BID bekommen und war sehr erstaunt wo diese Beträge her kommen.
Nach nun einem ganzen Tag Recherche bin ich mir immernoch unschlüssig was ich letzten endes tun soll. Es gibt ja wirklich zahlreiche Beiträge über das Thema.

Ich habe auch (ob es jetzt gut oder schlecht war) diese Hotline angerufen und die Dame am Telefon nannte mir irgendwelche Extrawürste die ich abgeschlossen haben soll und nach ablauf der kostenlosen Testphase nicht gekündigt habe. Das Telefonat habe ich dann erstmal ohne große Worte beendet. Ich bin mir sehr sicher das ich niemals AGBs oder sowas bestätigt habe. Da ich aber nie WEB.DE mails lese, habe ich von Bestätigungen oder Rechnungen über 5€ oder 15€ nichts mitbekommen. Also die BID verlangt nun entsprechend der Hauptforderung von 35€ nun ganze 110,19€.
Da ich den erste Dienstleistungsvertrag am 03.07.09 abgeschlossen haben soll und ich am 24.06. Geburtstag habe, bin ich vieleicht auch auf dieses Geburtstaggeschenk reingefallen. Ich hab keine Ahnung ....

achso ja ... also meine Daten habe ich damals (2003) einfach in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn komplett falsch angegeben. Deshalb wohl auch die "Ermittlungskosten". Aber meine richtige Anschrift haben sie nun ja.

Also meine Frage: soll ich mich jetzt per Mail / per Post an Web.de oder an B I D wenden. Reicht es wirklich aus wenn ich diese paar Zeilen mit den Unterlassungserklärungen von der Berliner Verbraucherzentrale und dem Oberlandesgericht Koblenz an die schicke ?!

Oder sollte man doch einen Anwalt einschalten. Ich bin zum Glück Rechtschutzversichert ! .... aber auch ratlos :-?

bitte um schnellst mögliche Antworten ..

LG 
tobi


----------



## Wolfeus (3 November 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich denke mal, es wäre besser wenn du die Sachen nur sammelst und nicht darauf reagierst.
Bzw ich hab noch keinen hier im Forum gesehen der durchs nichtantworten Zahlen musste.

Zudem würde ich erst recht nicht zahlen, wenn du nichteinmal Rechnungen geschickt bekamst von Web.de ohne Mahnung oder sonst welch trara.
So ist es bei mir z.B.


----------



## Loids (6 November 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Web.de zockt mich ab!!

Wenn vermeintlich seriöse Unternehmen zur Kasse bitten wird’s teuer. Es war eigentlich nur ein PoP-up den ich wegklicken wollte. Doch stattdessen trat ich dem Web.de Club bei. Dass das nicht völlig kostenfrei war, merkte ich dann schließlich nach der ersten Mahnung. Ich habe meine Mitgliedschaft dann auch sofort gekündigt und sogar für die ersten zwei Monate bezahlt (mit dem Vermerk dass das einmalig sei). Doch Kulanz ist für Web.de ein Fremdwort. Eine Woche drauf kam die nächste Rechnung. Eigentlich sollte man hier Gegenklagen einreichen oder diesen Zustand bei Günter Jauch SternTV anprangern.. 

Eines ist jedoch sicher, Web.de wird keinen Cent mehr bekommen.


----------



## aromaeule (9 November 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

auweh - web.de

Bei mir hat gerade der Brieftäger geklingelt - Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid des Amtsgerichts Mayen! Da ist einmal ein Widerspruchsformular für AMG Mayen auf dem Bescheid selbst und ein gesondertes für AMG Berlin Kreuzberg. Muss sich erst mal setzen- ich bin buff, ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass web.de soweit geht. Und schauen, ob ich bei beiden Amttsgerichten widersprechen muß und ob einfach per Brief oder Einschreiben mit Rückschein....
:wall:


----------



## webwatcher (9 November 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



aromaeule schrieb:


> ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass web.de soweit geht.


Ab und zu schon. Prozesse ( in Sachen ungewollter Mitgliedschaft) sind mir aber nicht bekannt


----------



## aromaeule (9 November 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo,
soviel Glück, wie ich zu Zeit habe, halte ich einen Prozeß für nicht ausgeschlossen...rax:
Muß wohl nur in Montabaur widersprechen und werde das per  Einschreiben mit Rückschein tun - und schonmal die "Beweislage" sondieren. Mein Email-Account bei denen habe ich nicht mehr angerührt (weiß Login nicht mehr, da sehr selten benutzt).


----------



## Wolfeus (9 November 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Reinkommen tust du in deinen Acc eh nichtmehr, da der gesperrt wurde.
Zu einem verfahren wird es eh nie kommen, oder denkst du sonst würden hier 770 Beiträge in den Forum stehen wo der großteil nie gezahlt hat?
Haben die dir zudem eine Rechnung mal ohne Mahnung davor geschickt? Ich denken nein. Also, wie solltest du dann dies Zahlen können wenn keine Rechnung via Internet oder Post kommt?


----------



## aromaeule (9 November 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hi, 
doch, einmal habe ich von denen per Post ein Rechnung bekommen (werde ich auch finden) und zwar nach meinem dritten Widerspruch per email (nebst mindestens je drei Schreiben von RA MF und BID per Post). 
Ich hatte web.de auch meine reguläre email-Adresse mitgeteilt, da kam nur einmal ein Pauschal-Schreiben an. 
Aber so habe ich immerhin meinen Emai-Schriftverkehr mit denen.
Nun geh ich mal mein Einschreiben wegschicken...


----------



## Wolfeus (9 November 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hmm, ich habe nie eine Rechnung von denen geschickt bekommen nur ein letzer Außergerichtlicher Mahnbescheid und von BID. Aber hab bis jetzt keinen einzigen Schriftverkehr getätigt, da ich mir keiner Schuld bewusst bin und ich wetten könnte, dass wenn ich Antworte, nur noch mehr Probleme auftauchen.


----------



## HansMoleman (9 November 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Mh, da bin ich ja mal gespannt. aromaeules und mein "Hergang" gingen ja mit kurzer Verzögerung konform. Aber schon komisch, dass ausgerechnet wir jetzt bis auf die Spitze getrieben werden.


----------



## Wolfeus (9 November 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hmm ja intressiert mich auch wies ausgeht.

Ich denke mal dass wenn ich später auf das schreiben der Anwältin, eh nichtsmehr bekommen werde. Mal schauen.


----------



## unbekannt (11 November 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo seit letzter Zeit habe ich irgendwie panische Gedanken über mein Web Account.

Also vor ca 1 Jahr (Da war ich noch 17) bin ich auf diese freche Mitlgiedsfalle von WEB.de reingefallen.

Nun habe mir nichts gedacht. Und habe im laufe der Zeit diese email Adresse vergessen, da ich bei einen besseren Anbieter bin.

Nach 1 Jahr ist mir wieder diese Adresse eingefallen und habe mich dort eingeloggt. Nun dann fand ich die Web.de Rechnung von (glaube ich) 15 Euro.
Das sah ich nicht ein zu zahlen. Aus sehr sehr eigener Blödheit und Panik habe ich unüberlegt beim Profil meine echte Adresse mit eine italjenische (Fake) ausgetauscht. 
Ich denke schon das die meine orginale immer noch haben. Aber ist das eigentlich Strafbar?

Inzwischen ist die Email Adresse gesperrt, mit der Nachricht, dass ich eine Rechnung per Post bekommen soll.

Nun das war vor 4 Wochen und nichts ist angekommen. 
Ich gucke schon jeden Tag in den Breifkasten, doch kein Web Brief erscheint (Mein Glück). Aber ich denke so blöd ist Web.de nicht und werde wahrscheinlich doch die Rechnung eines Tages in den Briefkasten bekommen.

Erstmal danke das ihr jetzt schon mein Problem gelesen habt.
 Ich hätte da ein paar Fragen zu.

Ist der Vertrag eigentlich gültig? Da ich als minderjähriger in diese Falle getretten bin?
Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass diese Geschenkefalle inzwischen für web.de verboten wurde. Sind dann die Verträge von allen die da drauf reingefallen sind auser Kraft?
Glaubt ihr das ich eines Tages die Rechnung bekomme? Oder hat mich Web.de in Ruhe gelassen?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, damit ich endlich diese furchtbaren Sorgen vom Leib habe :unzufrieden:

Danke nochmal


----------



## Wolfeus (11 November 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Also Verboten ist es wohl, aber web.de lässt sich davon nicht abhalten einen weiter einzuschüchtern.
Ich zahle nichts an den Forderungen von web.de und werde auch weiter nichts an die Zahlen, da sowas einfach nur Firlefanz ist.
Du wirst als erstes eine "letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung" bekommen, danach vom "Bayrischen Inkasso Büro" und später von einer sogenannten "Anwältin".
Aber danach hab ich von keinem jemals mitbekommen dass es dann vor Gericht ging oder sowas in der art.


----------



## webwatcher (11 November 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Wolfeus schrieb:


> Aber danach hab ich von keinem jemals mitbekommen dass es dann vor Gericht ging oder sowas in der art.


Seit dem Beginn dieses Thread im September *2004* ist hier kein Fall bekannt geworden, dass web.de in Sachen ungewollter Premiummitgliedschaft vor Gericht gezogen wäre.


----------



## Wolfeus (11 November 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Klingt also vielversprechend ^^

Ich hab aber vor kurzem im Schreiben vom BID gelesen, dass das nicht zahlen einen negativen Eintrag bei der Schufa gibt?


----------



## webwatcher (11 November 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Wolfeus schrieb:


> Ich hab aber vor kurzem im Schreiben vom BID gelesen, dass das nicht zahlen einen negativen Eintrag bei der Schufa gibt?


In BILD steht viel Müll wenn der Tag lang ist. *Bestrittene* Forderungen dürfen nicht der Schufa gemeldet werden.


----------



## Wolfeus (11 November 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> In BILD steht viel Müll wenn der Tag lang ist. *Bestrittene* Forderungen dürfen nicht der Schufa gemeldet werden.



Nicht BILD, sondern BID 

Das steht in dem schreiben wörtlich drin "Wir möchten Sie darauf hinweisen, dass wir uns eine Datenspeicherung bei Bürgel Wirtschaftsinformationen und bei der Schutzgemeinschaft für allgemeine Kreditsicherung (SCHUFA) vorbehalten".

Aber dass kann man dann eher als leeres Druckmittel sehen?


----------



## webwatcher (11 November 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Wolfeus schrieb:


> Aber dass kann man dann eher als leeres Druckmittel sehen?


u.U sogar als Nötigung.


----------



## Teleton (11 November 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Beim BID hat man meist "echte" Telekommunikationsunternehmen am Hals. Da wird in der Regel auch eine "Schufaklausel" einbezogen worden sein. Müsste man bei WEB.de Club mal prüfen.


> Das steht in dem schreiben wörtlich drin "Wir möchten Sie darauf hinweisen, dass wir uns eine Datenspeicherung bei Bürgel Wirtschaftsinformationen und bei der Schutzgemeinschaft für allgemeine Kreditsicherung (SCHUFA) vorbehalten".


Wie lautet der vollständige Text? Die Drohungen beruhen meist auf Textvorgaben der SCHUFA. Normalerweise wird die Drohung auf Fälle der unbestrittenen Forderung eingeschränkt.


----------



## Wolfeus (11 November 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Da kommt halt der ganze bla bla text mit den Maßnahmen und was sie wollen und wo ichs zahlen soll.
Und ganz unten steht eingerahmt und fett gedruckt der im Post zuvor 

Das steht in dem schreiben wörtlich drin "Wir möchten Sie darauf hinweisen, dass wir uns eine Datenspeicherung bei Bürgel Wirtschaftsinformationen und bei der Schutzgemeinschaft für allgemeine Kreditsicherung (SCHUFA) vorbehalten".


Ich weiß nicht ob dies einfach nur überall bei solch Schreiben beigefügt wird, oder direkt an einem gerichtet.


----------



## Trunx (11 November 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich poste das einmal hier rein, auch wenn ich nie irgendetwas angeklickt habe:


Ich wohne seit einiger Zeit in Holland, genauer gesagt seit März. Heute erhielt ich von meinem Vater eine Email mit einem Scan einer Mahnung von Web.de, der letzten außergerichtlichen. Lustigerweise an meinen Nickname gerichtet, dazu aber später mehr.

Ich soll 20 Euro bezahlen, blabla, für Nutzung web.de Club.

Da ich seit Jahren Web.de garnicht mehr benutze, sondern nurnoch Gmail, habe ich angerufen. Zuerst war eine unglaublich unverschämte Dame am Telefon, die, sobald ich erwähnte, dass ich nix angeklickt habe, pampig wurde.

Dann begann ich zu recherchieren, weil mich das mit meinem Nickname als Adressat stutzig machte. Siehe da: Ich habe noch ein weiteres Web.de-Konto, uralt und damals nur für Spam benutzt. 

Ein weiterer Anruf bei Web.de brachte folgendes auf den Tisch:

- Der "Vertrag", also die Clubmitgliedschaft, wurde im Juli abgeschlossen, an einem Tag, an dem ich in Holland war und keinen Internetzugang hatte
- Ich hätte mich am 4.11. nochmal in das Konto eingeloggt - was ich aber 100% nicht gemacht habe

Es scheint also, als wäre mein Web.de Konto gehackt worden. Ich habe bereits eine Mail an [email protected] geschickt.

Meine Frage jetzt: Was kann man noch tun? Speichert Web.de die IP-Adressen? Denn wenn eine deutsche IP bspw. im Juli den Club abonniert hat, bin ich aus dem Schneider: Es müsste eine holländische sein.

Könnt ihr noch folgen?


----------



## webwatcher (11 November 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Trunx schrieb:


> Speichert Web.de die IP-Adressen?


Ob sei das tun oder nicht, können sie sich das über die Lokustür nageln:

Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: Dichtung und Wahrheit


----------



## Wolfeus (11 November 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hi Trunx,

viele bekommen von Web.de früher oder später eine Mahnung wegen einer dubiosen Mitgliedschaft. Es wird am ende dann eh so sein dass du auf *jeden fall* zahlen musst in den Augen von Web.de.
Ich an deiner Stelle würde nicht deren Forderungen beigeben und dann zahlen.
Und da du ja in Holland wohnst, wird es für Web.de es fast unmöglich sich ranzukriegen (was se eh nur androhen aber nicht machen), so war es bei meinem Cousant auch der in den USA lebt und von einem Handynetzbetreiber eine dubiose Rechnung zahlen sollte.


----------



## Trunx (11 November 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Ob sei das tun oder nicht, können sie sich das über die Lokustür nageln:
> 
> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: Dichtung und Wahrheit



gerade in meinem Fall wäre es aber grade interessant zu wissen, wo der Vertrag abgeschlossen wurde. Steht da irgendwas von Dtag oder Arcor, ist es nachweislich in Deutschland abgeschlossen worden und nicht in Holland, was Web.de gern jede Behörde bestätigt. 

Aber da ich eh nix zu befürchten hab hier (die angegebene Adresse führt zwar zu meinen Eltern, aber nicht zu mir) kann ich's eh ignorieren.


----------



## aromaeule (15 November 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Da schließt sich der Kreis. Leider zwei Tage zu spät - das wäre doch was für Freitag den 13. gewesen...., oder 11.11. 11 Uhr 11 am anderen Ende der Skala (Lach-Heul).
:vlol:Diese Rechte haben Verbraucher - Geld bei WEB.DE


----------



## Wolfeus (15 November 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich krieg mich nichtmehr xD
Ist ja mal wirklich ein gelungenes Eigentor von Web.de


----------



## aromaeule (18 November 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

*Schreiben von BID nach Widerspruch gegen den Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid vor einigen Tagen*



> Forderung gem. Rechnung Nr.....vom 4.11.09 in Höhe von 5,- (_eine solche Rechnung habe ich nicht erhalten!_)
> Wir sind bevollmächtigt, die nachstehend bezifferte, fällige, in Verzug gesetzte Forderung einzuziehen.
> (_Es folgt eine Aufstellung_)
> Hauptforderung 5,-, Basiszins 0,-, Mahnspesen des Gläubigers 15,-, Gebühren und Auslagen 30,-, Ermittlung und Auskunftskosten 0,-)
> ...



 (_Nach den Grüßen noch: Achtung: Gilt gleichzeitig als Benachrichtigun gem. Parapgraph 33 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BDSG  (Bundesdatenschutzgesetz, Benachrichtigung des Betroffenenen bei Datenspeicherung - Paragraphen machen sich doch immer gut als Druckmittel, auch wenn sie auf eigene Rechte hinweisen.._:scherzkeks:_..gebe ich als Suchbegriff irgendeine Phrase aus den Schreiben ein, tauchen zuerst immer neue Blogs web.de Club, BID, RA MF auf....) _

Ich nehme das als Versuch, nach Kenntnis des Widerspruchs gegen den Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid irgendwie an Geld bzw. eine Schuldanerkennnis zu gelangen.....
Muß ich hierauf jetzt reagieren?:roll:


----------



## Antiscammer (18 November 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Wenn man bei einer Forderung, die man als unberechtigt erachtet, bereits einmal mit einem Widerspruch seinen Standpunkt deutlich gemacht hat, dann gibt es keinen Grund für weitere Stellungnahmen.

Nach dem widersprochenen Mahnbescheid kann Web.de nur weiter außergerichtlich mahnen - oder Klage einreichen.
Bisher haben wir noch von keinem einzigen Prozess gehört. Würde sicher spannend.


----------



## aromaeule (18 November 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Für eine größere Rechtsklarheit wäre ein "grundsätzliches" Urteil m.E. von Vorteil. :argue:
Die Verbraucher wüßten Bescheid und die Firma hätte zufriedene Kunden, die eine Club-Mitgliedschaft wirklich wollen.:handreib:


Zudem wäre es resourcenschonend. Papier, Arbeitskraft - u.a. bei Inkassounternehmen, juristischer Sachverstand könnten für Sinnvolleres eingesetzt werden.:szaf:


----------



## HansMoleman (25 November 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

So, nun hat mich "endlich" auch ein *gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid* des Amtsgericht Mayen erreicht. Habe schon Widerspruch erhoben und werde morgen den Widerspruch morgen - wie aromaeule - per Einschreiben+Rückschein zurückschicken. 

@aromaeule Hast du nochmals etwas von web.de oder dem BID gehört? Langsam nervt mich dieser Mist nämlich ganz gewaltig.:roll:


----------



## aromaeule (26 November 2009)

*Nächster Aufzug des Theraterstücks -Nach dem Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*

Nach dem Widerspruch geht's so weiter:

1. Kommt ein Schreiben von BID, in welchem 50,- verlangt werden fußend auf einer Rechnung über 5,-, die ich (man?) nie bekommen hat.:roll:

2. Ca. 2 Tage später ereilte mich zumindest ein Schreiben von RA MF::scherzkeks:

"Ihren Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid ohne Begründung haben wir zur Kenntnis genommen. Nachdem Einwendungen nicht erkennbar sind, suchen wir den Weg einer außergerichtlichen Regelung. Nicht zuletzt aus Kostengründen sollten Sie prüfen, ob es nicht besser ist, eine gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung zu vermeiden. Ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht, zwecks Vermeidung eines aufwendigen Klageverfahrens mit erheblichen Kosten und Zeitaufwand, besteht Vergleichsbereitschaft zur Forderungsabgeltung mit der Zahlung eines Betrages über 120,-. Zahlung ist mit schuldbefreiender Wirkung ausschließlich an uns auf das vorgegebene Konto vorzunehmen, wertgestellt bis _(20 Tage später)_. Alternativ bieten wir Ihnen angemessene Ratenzahlungen an. Wir bitten mit uns in Verbindung zu treten und erlauben uns nachstehenden Erledigungsvermerk vorzusehen...(_Termin für den Ablaßbrief zur Erreichung des Club-Himmels wie Wertstellung, und zum Schluß nochmal die Höllenalternative_  :devil2:  :fdevilt 
Nach fruchlosem Fristablauf lebt die ursprüngliche Forderung wieder auf, die Gesamtforderung wird zur sofortigen Zahlung fällig und die gerichtliche Geltendmachung muss Ihren Fortgang finden 
_(welch hochgeschraubte Formulierung...das rechtliche Labyrinth haben die doch selbst aufgebaut nicht ich)_. Wir sind sicher, eine für alle Beteiligten zufrieden stellende Lösung zu finden. _(MfG, Unterschrift)_

-Na denn, sie sind sicher....Ihr auch?:motz:


----------



## Captain Picard (26 November 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Bis heute ist kein Fall  bekannt in  dem  web.de zum Thema ungewollte 
Mitgliedschaft prozessiert, geschweige denn einen Prozess gewonnen hätte.


----------



## aromaeule (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Nächster Akt: BID schreibt:



> Sehr geehrt...
> nachdem Sie auf unser letztes Schreiben (das habe ich gepostet mit der Rechnung über 5,- nie gekriegt und dann mit Aufwendungen 50,-) nicht reagiert haben, gehen wir davon aus, dass Sie die Forderung nicht bestreiten (was soll das eigentlich?). Wir geben Ihnen nochmals Gelegenheit, weiterführende Maßnahmen zu umgehen und die Kosten zu vermeiden. Die Gesamtforderung beläuft sich auf 50,- (dann kommen weitere 8,- für weitere Tätigkeiten drauf, was ist eigentlich mit meinen Nerven, meiner Tätigkeit?). Begleichen Sie die überfällige Forderung wertgestellt bis zum (eine Woche Frist). Sollten Sie zum Ausgleich der Gesamtforderung...erwarten wir als Beweis Ihrer Zahlungswilligkeit eine sofortige Teilzahlung und Ihren Teilzahlungsvorschlag auf dem Ihnen bereits vorliegenden Formular. Nach Ablauf der Frist stehen weiter Maßnahmen im Raum. Sollten Sie zwischenzeitlich blah blah



Als besonders Bonbon mit gleicher Post dass mein bisheriger DSL Anbieter jetzt auch zu dem Verein gehört, hatte mich schon gewundert, das ein komischer Anruf wegen Treuegeschenk Simkarte kam...Hat man da eigentlich ein außerordentlichs Kündigungrecht? 
Kennt jemand einen seriösen DSL-Anbieter, der halbwegs menschlich mit Kunden und Mitarbeitern umgeht?


----------



## Defuese (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hi!
also ich habe jetzt schon die letzten Seiten mir durchgelesen....

Also es ist so. Mein Bruder (17) hat zu seinem Geburtstag sowas mit Geschenkgekriegt und ka dachte er kriegt da irgendwie was. Nun mittlerweile ist auch eine Mahnung gekommen 15€ + 5 Mahngebühren. Er sagt aber dass da niemals was von Stand das es kostenpflichtig ist und auch nicht mit Kontodaten oder ähnliches.
Meine Frage könnt ihr mir vll kurz erklären wie ich jetzt vorgehen soll?
Soll ich den Schreiben was hier einer geschrieben hat:



> Sehr gehrtes WEB.de-Team,
> 
> bezüglich Ihrere Mahnung vom xxxx weise ich Sie hiermit darauf hin, dass ich mir keinen "Vertragsabschluss" zu einer Club-Mitgliedschaft mit Ihnen bewusst bin, welcher somit nach $119 des BGB grundsätzlich nichtig ist.
> 
> ...


 
oder hier ist ja inzwischen auch rechtskräftig...
heise online - Werbung für Web.de-Club irreführend

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe! (Zahlen wollten wir eigentlich nicht. Ich glaube wohl die Spinnen. Und das als solches Unternehmen Leute abzuzocken tzzz.)

Defueser


----------



## Defuese (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Was ich noch sagen wollte.... Als Überschrift steht Letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung. (ist auch die Erste!!)


----------



## webwatcher (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Defuese schrieb:


> Was ich noch sagen wollte.... Als Überschrift steht Letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung. (ist auch die Erste!!)


Das ist normal. Hier die Liste weiterer Mahnungsformulierungen
Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## Defuese (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

ersteinmal Danke für deine schnelle Antwort!
Aber was soll ich denn nun machen. Mit 17 darf man ja nun nicht ohne Einverständnis der Eltern irgendwelche Abos abschliessen. Und die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin hat ja auch was erzielt. Muss ich denn Nun widerspruch schriftlich oder per Email einlegen und was soll da drinne stehen? Oder lieber doch bezahlen?? (hatte ich ja nun nicht vor). Diese scheiss Abzocke immer....


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Bei Minderjährigen empfehlen wir, die Eltern zu informieren.

Verträge mit Minderjährigen, wenn sie sogenannte "Dauerschuldverhältnisse" (Abos) betreffen, sind "schwebend unwirksam" und können von den Erziehungsberechtigten bei Kenntnisnahme jederzeit für nichtig erklärt werden.


----------



## Defuese (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Gut kann ich sowas hier schreiben? (email oder schriftlich?)



> Sehr gehrtes WEB.de-Team,
> bezüglich Ihrere Mahnung vom 04.12.2009 weise ich Sie hiermit darauf hin, dass sich mein Sohn keinen "Vertragsabschluss" zu einer Club-Mitgliedschaft mit Ihnen bewusst ist, welcher somit nach $119 des BGB grundsätzlich nichtig ist.
> Außerdem ist mein Sohn mit seinem Alter von 17 Jahren, nicht vollends geschäftsfähig und wir waren bei allem was er tat ausdrücklich nicht einverstanden! Somit erklären wir den Vertragsabschluss für nichtig.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank! Wie gut dass es immernoch Leute gibt die nett sind und anderen helfen... Grüße Def


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Wenn man etwas rechtssicher zustellen will, dann am besten immer schriftlich per Einschreiben mit Rückschein.


----------



## Nicole1985 (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Maximalkosten können entstehen, wenn man Gerichtsverhandlung riskiert?*

Hallo zusammen,

bin am Ende! Hat irgend jemand von euch schon einmal das Vergnügen mit der "GMX Geburtstags-Mail" gehabt? Nach langer Info suche und Austausch mit anderen Geschädigten im Netz bin ich sturr geblieben und habe bis heute nicht gezahlt... Gestern nun hatte
ich einen Brief vom Amtsgericht Mayen in der Post! Jetzt bekomm ich echt Angst, was soll
ich tun? 
Ich habe fristgerecht während der drei Monate Testphase den Zusatz Dienst 
gekündigt, und hierzu auch eine Bestättigungs E-Mail von GMX erhalten. Diese
liegt nur leider in meinem E-Mail Postfach an welches ich durch Sperrung nicht 
mehr heran komme. 

Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar!!!

Eure Nicole


----------



## webwatcher (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Maximalkosten können entstehen, wenn man Gerichtsverhandlung riskiert?*



Nicole1985 schrieb:


> ... Gestern nun hatte
> ich einen Brief vom Amtsgericht Mayen in der Post!



Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## HansMoleman (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Das sind solche Kasper. Jetzt kriege ich gestern vom BID und der Anwältin jeweils Post. Der BID fordert nur noch 50€, aber die Anwältin will 160€ sehen, da weiß wohl wirklich keine Hand, was die andere tut. Was ein erbärmlicher Laden, werde glaub ich mal mit meinem Anwalt reden, ob man da nicht mal eine Unterlassungserklärung oder dergleichen erwirken kann. Möchte keine drei Ordner für den Papiermüll anlegen.:scherzkeks:


----------



## Arro (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Auch ich habe nun Erfahrungen mit Web.de bzw GMX gesammelt. Meine Verlobte kommt nicht mehr in ihren Web.de-Account rein, weil sie etwas nicht bezahlt hat... Sollen nun Post von nem Anwalt bekommen.
Bin mal gespannt was da kommt, besonders weil der Account 5 Jahre alt ist und da ganz falsche Daten bezügl. der Adresse usw drinne stehen.
Meinen GMX Account habe ich sogleich gelöscht. Da wird das Selbe immer wieder versucht und die gehören ja auch zusammen.




HansMoleman schrieb:


> Das sind solche Kasper. Jetzt kriege ich gestern vom BID und der Anwältin jeweils Post. Der BID fordert nur noch 50€, aber die Anwältin will 160€ sehen, da weiß wohl wirklich keine Hand, was die andere tut. Was ein erbärmlicher Laden, werde glaub ich mal mit meinem Anwalt reden, ob man da nicht mal eine Unterlassungserklärung oder dergleichen erwirken kann. Möchte keine drei Ordner für den Papiermüll anlegen.:scherzkeks:



Schreib doch nächstes Mal das du eine Bearbeitungsgebühr von 5 Euro erheben wirst, solltest du nochmal mit wiedersprüchlichen Forderungen belästigt werden. :scherzkeks:


----------



## A John (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn man etwas rechtssicher zustellen will, dann am besten immer schriftlich per Einschreiben mit Rückschein.


Das ist so nicht richtig.
Wenn der Empfänger die Annahme verweigert, oder nicht anzutreffen ist, gilt das Schreiben als nicht zugestellt.
Etwas sicherer ist das "Einwurfeinschreiben". Das gilt als zugestellt, sobald es in den Herrschaftsbereich des Empfängers gelangt. Dazu gehört auch der Briefkasten.
Rechtlich wasserdicht ist eine Zustellung aber erst, wenn sie durch einen Gerichtsvollzieher erfolgt.


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

So weit ich weiß, ist das mit dem Einwurfeinschreiben umstritten.

http://www.anwalt-mietrecht.de/aktuelles/anscheinsbeweis-im-mietrecht.html
Einwurfeinschreiben - unsicheres Beweismittel Vertragsrecht Ratgeber 123recht.net
Urteil des AG Kempten (11 C 432/05) | Zugangsbeweis: Einwurf-Einschreiben reicht nicht aus - gefunden bei kostenlose-urteile.de

Wenn der Empfänger bei einem Einschreiben+Rückschein nicht anzutreffen ist und auf die Benachrichtigungskarte hin die Sendung nicht abholt, empfiehlt sich ein zweiter Zustellversuch.

Wird die Annahme verweigert, dann hat m.A.n. zumindest ein gewerblicher Empfänger sich dies als Eigenverschulden anrechnen zu lassen. Er hätte vom Inhalt der Sendung Kenntnis haben können und auch sollen. Ein gewerbetreibender muss sicherstellen, dass er postalisch erreichbar ist, auch für Übergabeeinschreiben, mindestens nach Abholung über die Benachrichtigungskarte.


----------



## A John (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß, ist das mit dem Einwurfeinschreiben umstritten.


Eben deshalb schrieb ich auch etwas sicherer.
Wenn es aus irgendwelchen Gründen unbedingt sein muss, hilft IMO nur der Weg über den Anwalt oder Gerichtsvollzieher.
In sämtlichen, die Nutzlosbranche betreffenden Fälle halte ich das aber für Geldverschwendung.
Es genügt zu reagieren, wenn Post vom Gericht kommt. Dessen Adresse ist idR. zustellfähig und dort wird auch kaum die Annahme verweigert. 
Es sei denn, es handelt sich um ein Paket, in dem es tickt... :sun:


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Bei Anwälten ist es auch verbreitet, per Einwurfeinschreiben sowie vorab per Fax zuzustellen (Ausdruck Sendeprotokoll). Obwohl auch letzteres umstritten ist, wird wohl bei Anwendung beider Verfahren der Empfänger kaum glaubhaft machen können, weder den Brief noch das Fax erhalten zu haben.


----------



## aromaeule (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich habe vor drei Tagen nochmals Post von der Anwältin erhalten, sie will knapp 60,- bis Heiligabend - sonst wird dem Klienten die Klageerhebung angeraten....Wie sich die Beträge zusammmensetzen, ist für mich weder bei BID noch bei RA MF schon seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr nachvollziehbar - und es macht mich kirre. Muss man diesen ganzen Miest eigentlich alles aufheben oder reicht" exemplarsich"? Habe mittlerweile um die 20 Schreiben.
Nach denn,  Frohe Weihnachten allen anderen Clublosen!


----------



## HansMoleman (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Bei mir absolut identisch, jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt. Sollen Sie doch mal endlich den Rechtsweg gehen!:roll:


----------



## Wolfeus (1 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich hab jetzt das 2. Schreiben von der "Anwältin" bekommen und in ihrem schreiben ist ihr "Mandant" von 122€ auf 80€ runtergegangen wenn ich bis zum 28.12. zahle.
Was ich nat. nicht zahle.
Naja ich frage mich wann die dann bald mal aufgeben ^^


----------



## piper-81 (1 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo! Auch mein Mann wurde Opfer!  Allerdings kann er sich nicht erinnern ob es diese besagte Geburtsgtagsmail war oder eine andere. Fakt ist:
-Brief 1 erhalten: letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung!
-Einschreiben geschickt mit Vorlage vom Verbraucheramt + Hinweis auf den Gerichtsbeschluss den es ja schon gegeben hat. 
-Brief von web.de erhalten mit folgender Antwort (Kurzfassung):

Die Bestellung kann nur von Ihnen getätigt worden sein, wegen Passwort etc...Ein schriftlicher Vertragsabschluss sei nicht erforderlich...Vertrag ist gemäß des Fernabsatzgesetztes gültig...Er solle der Zahlungversplichtung in jedem Fall nachkommen...Die in der Presse erwähnten Urteile sind rechtskräftig, jedoch beziehen sich diese auf star veraltete Angebote die nicht mehr vertrieben werden und somit nicht mehr bestellbar sind.  Rechtsansprüche können auch nach Rechtskraft der Urteile nicht geltend gemacht werden, da sich die Urteile auf die WErbung selbst bezogen und damit nicht auf die seinerseits abgeschlossenen Verträge haben...Schade, dass wir Sie diesmal nicht von unseren Leistungen überzeugen können...Ihr web.de Club endet damit zum 10.08.2010...Geld soll bezahlt werden!!!

Liebe Leute, was soll ich tun? Müssen wir in diesem Fall tatsächlich zahlen? Bitte um Hilfe! Vielen Dank. :-?


----------



## HansMoleman (1 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



piper-81 schrieb:


> Liebe Leute, was soll ich tun? Müssen wir in diesem Fall tatsächlich zahlen? Bitte um Hilfe! Vielen Dank. :-?



Hallo,
Lese dir doch mal die letzten 5-7 Seiten ganz in Ruhe durch, vorallem meine und aromaeules Beiträge, da bei uns der Prozess schon sehr weit vorangeschritten ist. Also erstmal entspannt bleiben, ihr solltet auf gar keinen Fall bezahlen! Bisher ist noch nichts vor Gericht gegangen und (wie auf den letzten Seiten in diesem Thread zu sehen) trotz *gerichtlicher *Mahnbescheide macht sich dieser Verein lächerlich und widerspricht sich z. T selbst. Also, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich wiederhole: *AUF KEINEN FALL ZAHLEN!*

Aromaeule und meine Wenigkeit sind die "Testkanninchen" und haben schon halbe Ordner voll mit Mahnungen, in denen uns sogar mal ein "besonders günstiges" Angebot gemacht wird. Dieser D*ecksverein baut darauf, dass irgendjemand von uns vor Angst umfällt und bezahlt, denn eine rechtliche Handhabe liegt bei diesen Bauernfängern nicht vor.


----------



## Andrijano (2 Januar 2010)

*GMX Kosten?*

Hallo, wiedermal

habe vor 30Min. einen Thread erstellt welcher verschoben wurde, 
anscheinend hat sich der Moderator den nicht mal durchgelesen...

Denn da stand noch ein weiteres Problem!
Was solls, nun zu meinem 2. Problem, da dass 1. sich geklärt hat.

Ich habe mich mal bei GMX registriert und ausversehen den Tarif auf TopMail gewechselt, ohne Erlaubnis der Eltern ( bin 14 ).

Habe denen geschrieben das ich kündigen will, die sagten "schick uns ein Fax".
Kündigungsfrist von 2 Wochen verfiel, nun habe ich Angst das irgendwelche Kosten entstehen, mal Angenommen ich müsste einen Betrag zahlen, würde mein Anbieter (Freenet) den dann abbuchen? Oder so? Habe über solche Themen nicht soviel Ahnung.

Soll ich mich genauso Verhalten wie bei diesen "spiel-mich-nackig-Seiten"?
Oder muss ich in irgendeiner Hinsicht Handeln?

Wäre dankbar für jede Antwort.

MfG

Andrijano


----------



## tex-ass (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

@Adrijano Ich glaube nicht,dass da Probleme aufkommen können.
1. Du bist noch minderjährig,also sprich mit deinen Eltern.2.Logisch
will gmx Geld (aber haben sie schon eine Kontonummer? 3. Freenet hat damit nix zu tun.     Lest die Sache erst mal in Ruhe durch,es wird schon nicht tödlich enden.(grins)


----------



## piper-81 (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Habe eigentlich auch nicht vor zu zahlen, aber etwas mulmig wird einem ja schon. Sind das A****löcher! Das die nichts besseres zu tun haben, als dauern Drohbriefe zu schicken. Wo bleibt Günter Jauch???

Sollen wir also einfach abwarten, ja? Ich habe mir schon alle Seiten durchgelesen  Dachte aber, dass es bei uns vielleicht noch ein anderer "Fall" ist!?!

Sollte man nicht Anzeige erstatten? 

LG


----------



## HansMoleman (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Eine Anzeige/Unterlassungsklage o.Ä ist vielleicht gar keine schlechte Idee (sofern das möglich ist, kenne mich da leider nicht aus), nur muss man dann den Aufwand betrachten und den Nutzen sehen. Wenn es bei mir mit neuen Briefen weitergeht, werde ich wohl dennoch mit meinem Anwalt ein Schreiben aufsetzen was mit solchen Dingen droht, möglicherweise ist diesen Drecks*cken damit beizukommen.

Ich kann dich beruhigen, dein Fall ist identisch zu unserem und du wirst jetzt ca. alle drei Wochen irgendwelche Inkasso-Mahnungen und dergleichen erhalten. Ein Widerspruch scheint Web.de nicht mehr abzuschrecken (zu Beginn ihrer Aktivitäten wohl schon), aber als rechtliches Mittel, auch wenn es soweit eh nie kommen wird, ist ein getätigter Widerspruch sicher nichts Falsches.

Für euch ist wichtig, dass ihr - sollte denn einer kommen - dem  *gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid einfach innerhalb von zwei Wochen widersprecht*. Also auch bei diesem "Mahnbescheid", bei dem das Gericht gar nicht den Fall prüft, sondern der in Auftrag gegeben werden kann, nicht unruhig werden. Einfach Widersprechen und siehe da, nach zwei weiteren Wochen möchte euch die Anwältin ein "Sparangebot" machen und das Inkasso will auf einmal mehr, da weiß dann keine Hand mehr, was die andere tut. Unseriöse Geschäftsgebaren 

Immer daran denken, wenn deren Forderungen wirklich eine rechtliche Grundlage hätten, dann müssten wir schon dicke Archive mit Prozessen haben. DIE wollen eben nicht vor das Gericht, sondern hoffen einfach nur darauf, dass sich der gemeine Bürger einschüchtern lässt und zahlt. Sehr gut lässt sich dies am Prozedere rund um den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid erkennen. Trotz eines Widerspruchs versuchen die "netten" Anwälte und das Inkasso-Unternehmen noch eine "außergerichtliche Lösung" zu finden...


----------



## Reducal (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



piper-81 schrieb:


> Sollte man nicht Anzeige erstatten?





> _Aber ja doch, auf jeden Fall! Innovative Geschäftspraktiken gehören hinter Schloss und Riegel._


Im Ernst - die Klärung, ob die Forderung zu Recht besteht oder nicht, ist nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehören. Anzeigen dieser Art werden täglich und am laufenden Band eingestellt, da keine Straftat erkannt werden kann.


----------



## stueber (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

hatte einen kostenlosen gmx acc  also  freemail-acc  dann kam auch das mit den 30 tagen .  hab dann per mail gekündigt aber hatt nix genutzt.  ich strebe jetzt eine sammelklage an mit allen geschädigten .  das ist vorsätzlicher betrug sprich drückermanier . und die tatsache das man gar nicht kündigen kann und die mail kündigung weg-gezaubert wird seitens gmx spricht dafür. ich kann nur raten   -----widerspruch----        bitte um zusammenlegung unserer  interessen      MFG


----------



## wahlhesse (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*


In Deutschland gibt es keine Sammelklage!
In diesem Forum wird vernünftiges Deutsch geschrieben. 
Dazu gehören auch Groß- und Kleinschrift, Absätze und Satzzeichen.
Wir sind hier nicht bei Twitter.
 Bitte den Thread von der ersten Seite an durchlesen, es wurde bereits alles zum Thema gesagt.
 
LG
wahlhesse


----------



## stueber (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

ab auch huddel mit web.de   hab nämlich freemail-gmx  und hab den link nicht gemacht mit dem testabo.   daraufhin wurde mein kostenloser in einen promail umgewandelt wo man nichtmal die möglichkeit hatt zu kündigen. wie gesagt zweifelhafte methoden vom weltmarktführer.  gmx wird von --mir--  gebannt bin eh freenet .  und bevor ich bezahl wart ich erstmal paar klagen ab da sind ja jetzt  jede menge geprellter  im netz (internet)   und viele trauen sich auch gar nicht zu posten weil sie meinen sie wären es noch selber schuld--!!!!!   ich kann nur raten schleunigst den provider zu wechseln   GMX=Abzocker


----------



## anti-Web.de (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich habe auch dieses Fall betroffen, es ist wirklich eine Überraschung für mich! Glück,habe ich 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht noch. Ich habe ein Email von Web.de bekommen, ich muss eine beideseitigen Personalausweiskopie geben, weil einige Daten von mir falsch sind. 

Meine Frage ist, ist das ein neues Trick, Perso-kopie zu geben?? Oder ist normal?:scherzkeks: Vielen Dank!


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

in einem ordentlichen Verfahren, also wenn es um eine ernst zu nehmende Auseinandersetzung ginge, hat der vermeintliche Vertragspartner keinen Rechtsanspruch auf Vorlage einer Ausweiskopie. Hier käme es darauf aun, was du denen geschrieben hattest.
Entweder du bist minderjährig oder dein Name bzw. die Adressdaten weichen von den eingegebenen Daten ab. Bei Minderjährigkeit kann es nützen, die Hosen runter zu lassen, da es den Verfahrensweg abkürzt. Sind aber Name und/oder Adresse falsch, dann ists doch gut - so kann nur per eMail kommuniziert werden und das lästige Inkasso läuft sich nen Wolf! Ist doch die Sache des Anbieters bei der Anmeldung, sich über die Richtigkeit der Daten zu versichern!


----------



## anti-Web.de (3 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Sind aber Name und/oder Adresse falsch, dann ists doch gut - so kann nur per eMail kommuniziert werden und das lästige Inkasso läuft sich nen Wolf! Ist doch die Sache des Anbieters bei der Anmeldung, sich über die Richtigkeit der Daten zu versichern!


 
aber ich bin ganz neuer Clubmitglieder seit 01.Jan.2010, d.h. ich habe 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht, wieso kann es Inkasso kommen?!:roll:

die originale Email lautet so :



> _Aufgrund falscher Angaben Ihrer persönlichen Daten möchten wir Sie um
> die Zusendung einer beidseitigen Personalausweiskopie bitten.
> 
> Sobald uns diese vorliegt und Ihre Daten wahrheitsgemäß hinterlegt
> ...


Der Serviceman hat falsch verstanden? Wieso eine Kündigung bestehender Verträge, aber bei mir moment nur Widerruf? Wieso eine beidseitigen Perso-kopie, sie möchte meine echte Information (Name, Adresse etc.)haben, zwar in Widerruf, dann weiter zu in Kasso?? Das ist illegal, wenn Web.de so machen würde!?:unzufrieden: Vielen Dank für euer Antwort!


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Illegal ist da erst mal gar nichts. Wozu hattest du dich bei Web.de angemeldet? Wenn du einen kostenlosen Freemailaccount eröffnet hattest, dann geht das auch mit falschen Daten und einen Widerruf braucht es nicht, da man den Account einfach auch nicht mehr nutzen muss. Damit sperrt der sich dann irgendwann von selbst.
Wenn du aber ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot eingerichtet hattest, dann hättest du auch eigentlich deine echten Daten dabei angeben müssen. Wenn so ein "Premium"-Account widerrufen werden soll, dann solltest du dabei eben auch den falschen Datensatz zur Verifizierung verwenden, den du bei der Anmeldung angegeben hattest. Ansonsten könnte ja jeder den Account eines anderen widerrufen, kündigen oder verändern. Insofern will sich Web.de nur absichern, dass auch der richtige den Account beeinflusst.

Was das Inkasso betrifft, so gilt das natürlich nur für so einen kostenpflichtigen Account, nicht für Freemail. Sorry, wenn ich da etwas unverständlich vorgegriffen habe.
Wenn aber ein kostenpflichtiger Account eröffnet wurde, jedoch dem Vertrag nicht fristgerecht widersprochen wurde, dann will Web.de ihre Leistung bezahlt haben. Hierzu setzt sie völlig legitim ein Forderungsmanagement ein, dass nach Rechnungsstellung, Mahnungen und Inanspruchnahme eines Inkassodienstes darauf baut, dass bezahlt wird. Hat Web.de aber nur einen falschen Datensatz, dann läuft das alles letztlich ins Leere, es sei denn, der Nutzer hat sich irgendwann mal mit seinen echten Daten geoutet.


----------



## anti-Web.de (3 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

danke sehr! Reducal :-D

ich habe jetzt keine Sorge mehr, Kopie zu geben. Ich sende morgen per Einschreiben Brief, dann lasse ich Web.de mir per Email antworten, eine Bestätigung zu geben, so kann es schnell erledigt werden!

Habe anderes gedacht, wenn jemand in Ausland(außen EU), und kostenpflichtige Service Angeboten benutzt, ist es doch egal, Inkasso oder was?! habe so was gehört, hat Firma immer 99,99% keine Lösung!?:scherzkeks:


----------



## HansMoleman (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

So, für mich geht es auch mal wieder weiter. Heute flatterte frisches Klopapier ins Haus (= BID-Forderung). Sehr gütig, dass die Forderung auf humane 58€ gesunken sind, leider immer noch 58€ zuviel - so ein Pech aber auch.

Werde mich jetzt mal um rechtliche Schritte bemühen und euch auf dem laufenden handeln, zumal diese Spinner mit einem SCHUFA-Eintrag drohen, selten so gelacht.


----------



## anti-Web.de (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich babe am Montag schriftlichen Widerruf (mit Perso-Koipe) per Einschreiben geschickt, und es liegt noch innerhalb 14 Tagen. Meine Seite ist alles fertig, muss ich jetzt abwarten:sun: Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrung wie ich?


----------



## aromaeule (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo HansMolemann,
dann weiß ich ja, welch freudige Botschaft ich gleich aus meinem Briefkasten entnehmen werde...

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:44:40 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:43:02 ----------

Dank HansMolemann weiß ich, welch frohe Botschaft ich gleich aus meinem Briefkasten entnehmen werde...:wall:


----------



## packy (11 Januar 2010)

*GMX-  [ edit] Bitte helfen!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier :-p

Ich brauche eure Meinung und euren Rat.


Nun ich bin bei gmx angemeldet und habe dort einen normalen account,
jedoch soll ich iwo ein Abo abgeschlossen haben.
Ich habe sofort eine Mahnung erhalten (30€).
Angeblich habe ich das Abo Topmail bestellt ^^
Nun da ich kein Vertragsabschluss bzw ein Zertifikat bekommen habe, sehe ich auch nicht ein zu bezahlen.
Ich habe nicht mal  die Funktionen, die Topmail bietet, benutzt.
Ich wusste von diesem Vertrag bzw Abo nichts.
Sie drohen mir mit Anwalt usw. usw.

Ich sehe nicht ein warum ich für so ein ....... bezahlen soll.
Ich finde, das ist eine Frechheit.

Ein Freund von mir hatte das selbe Problem mit Web und er hat es einfach ignoriert und es kam zu keiner Anzeige oder ähnlichem.

Nun meine Frage: Wie soll ich mich verhalten? Was soll ich tun?

Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen:sun:

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Euer Packy


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Also eine "Anzeige" gibt es schonmal garantiert nicht, denn das ist reines Zivilrecht und kein Strafrecht, das interessiert keinen Staatsanwalt.

Allenfalls gibt es einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid.
Mahnbescheid: so sieht er aus
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Ob GMX nach widersprochenem Mahnbescheid die Forderung gerichtlich geltend macht, wissen wir nicht.


----------



## packy (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Erstmal danke für deine schnelle Antwort.

Ich werde dies erstmal ignorieren und schauen was passiert.

Wenn jemand Infos zu Gmx hat, dann bitte schreiben :-p

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:53:26 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:51:37 ----------

Achja wollte nur noch sagen, dass die Mahnung von GMX kam und nicht vom Gericht


----------



## webwatcher (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



packy schrieb:


> Achja wollte nur noch sagen, dass die Mahnung von GMX kam und nicht vom Gericht


Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide sind mir weder von web.de noch von gmx.de bekannt


----------



## packy (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Die Mahnung kommt von der Rechnungsstelle von Gmx (Gmx Internet Services GmbH)

"Wir bedauern ihnen heute mitteilen zu müssen, dass wir den Vorgang ohne weitere Benachrichtigung zur Forderungsbetreibung an unser Inkassobüro oder unserem Rechtsanwalt weiterleiten und unsere Leistung einstellen, sofern wir bis zum 19.01.2010 keinen Zahlungseingang feststellen"


----------



## webwatcher (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> Wir bedauern ihnen heute mitteilen zu müssen, dass wir den Vorgang ohne weitere Benachrichtigung zur Forderungsbetreibung an unser Inkassobüro oder unserem Rechtsanwalt weiterleiten


Inkassobutzen und  Anwälte sind nichts  weiter bezahlte Schreibknechte  ohne jede Sonderrechte.
Typisch solche Androhungen um Normalverbraucher  einzuschüchtern.


----------



## packy (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Super danke für die Antwort.

Bestimmt geben die nach einer Weile auf:-D

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:05:24 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:04:53 ----------

Also soll ich erstmal abwarten und sehen wie sich die Sache entwickelt ?


----------



## webwatcher (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Was sonst?


----------



## packy (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ok danke für die Antworten und Infos


----------



## passer (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Wer von euch hat eine  United Internet Kontosperre ?

Ich hatte auch diesbezüglich mit web.de Probleme ,Rücklastschrift,Inkasso und dann Ruhe,nur das ich nun Dienstleistungen von 1und1 etc nicht in Anspruch nehmen kann. 

Da ich als Freenetkunde nun bei 1und1 Kunde durch die Übernahme bin,ist ja nix schlimmes,1und1 zieht auch die Beiträge von meinem Konto ein.

Nur wenn ich versuche Tarife etc zu wechseln funktioniert dies nicht,da 1und1 diese Kontonummer nicht akzeptiert .


----------



## aromaeule (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Meine Vermutung - mal wieder doppelt - vom 6. Januar hatte sich nicht bewahrheitet - nix von BID bisher. 
Aber heute ein neues Schreiben von RA MF. Hauptforderung wird berechnet (wo kommen diese bloß Zahlen her?) knapp 80 Euro, Sonderangebot etwas mehr als die Hälfte zu zahlen. Drohung: Bei Fruchtlosigkeit (nicht zahlen) Auferstehung und - bloß nicht  - bei Bezahlung eventuelle Freischaltung des Accounts...(durch die Mahndantschaft)
Ich habe es so satt...:quaengel:


----------



## DarkItachi (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hi,  meine Freundin ist dummerweise auf den "Geburtstagsgeschenk" Trick hereingefallen und hat jetzt eine Rechnung von web.de erhalten. Soll sie eher abwarten (auf mahnung warten) oder gleich gegen den Vertrag / die Rechnung widersprechen? Und sollte man sich mit der Verbraucherzentrale in Verbindung setzen oder sich eher auf eigene Faust durchschlagen?


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Da Web.de die Forderung an den BID in Coburg weiter geben wird, ist es sinnvoll, sich doch gleich mit denen rum zu ärgern. Womöglich kürzt das das Verfahren ab und schont die Nerven. Ob es was bringt... :wall:


----------



## DarkItachi (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Meinst du jetzt web.de oder BID?  Die Forderung geben die doch erst weiter, wenn die Rechnung nicht zum Fälligkeitsdatum gezahlt worden ist oder?  Die Rechnung ging erst gestern ein.  Hab in diesem Topic auch schon reichlich rumgelesen, aber bisher nur was zu Widersprüchen gegen die Mahnbescheide entdeckt. Deswegen wollte ich nachfragen, ob man generell überhaupt gegen Rechnungen Widerspruch einlegen soll.


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Die Rechnung kam von Web.de, also kann man nit denen zanken. BID erfährt erst später von seinem Glück.

Für einen Kunden musste ich mich in den letzten Tagen etwas näher mit den Web.de-Gegenheiten beschäftigen. Zugegeben, so recht transparent ist das für den ungeübten Klickibunti-Nutzer nicht. Und das mit dem "Geburtstagsgeschenk" ist eine Sauerei! Wer nicht rechtzeitig kündigt, stimmt stillschweigend dem Upgrade zum Web.deClub zu. Man kann durchaus bezweifeln, dass hier eine übereinstimmende Willenserklärung für den Vertrag vorliegt.


----------



## aromaeule (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Eine Freundin, ziemlich unbedarft mit dem Internet - so wie ich vor einem Jahr - ist mit gmx und einem Gewinnspiel unter Angabe der Handynummer auf die Nase gefallen, heute wurde gleich ihr Prepaid-Guthaben geplündert.
Sie ist total empört (gmx ist doch eine seriöse Firma, die dürfen-können doch nicht...) und hat ein Kündigungsschreiben abgeschickt.:scherzkeks:
Zunächst schien sie gar nicht zu verstehen, was ich ihr zum 2-wöchigen Widerrufsrecht erzählt habe...
Ich verstehe jetzt gut, dass ich vor nem Jahr jemanden, der mit den Folgen dieser Geschäftspraktiken einerseits und  dem unumstößlichen Glauben an "das Gute im Internet" und die folgende Ernüchterung öfter zutun hat, ziemlich abgenervt habe...


----------



## Kuchen (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo ich versuche auch schon seit Tagen aus dem GMX Top mail Tarif zu kommen aber bis jetzt ohne Erfolg könnte mir einer Helfen und sagen was ich alls nextes den schreiben sollte um aus dem Tarif zu kommen.Es ist mir egal ob mein  gmx acco gelöscht wird
Danke schon mal für die Hilfe,
Hier der Verlauf:



> 1. Ich
> ich habe ein Formular geschrieben wo ich gefragt habe warum ich eine
> Rechnung für einen Kostenlosen Acco bekommen habe, nun habe ich gesehen
> das ich ein TopMail-Account besitze das ich aber nie angemeldet habe,
> ...


----------



## Kuchen (17 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

warum schreibt mir keiner?:cry:

und was meinen die damit?



> Wie Sie dem bisherigen Schriftwechsel entnehmen können, ist laut
> Fernabsatzgesetz ein gültiger Vertragsabschluss mit der GMX Internet
> Services GmbH zustande gekommen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Kuchen schrieb:


> warum schreibt mir keiner?:cry:


Wahrscheinlich aufgrund der Länge Deines Beitrages. 

Wenn Du die Korrespondenz mit GMX nicht lückenlos verstehst, mag das daran liegen, dass Du mit Textbausteinen zugeballert wirst. Die haben weder die Zeit, noch die Lust sich ernsthaft auf Deine Anliegen einzulassen und greifen deshalb auf Bewährtes zurück, weil deren Zielsetzung einfach ist: Dein Geld auf Ihrem Konto.

Liest Du die Korrespondenz aufmerksam, findest Du eine Passage in der man Dir bestätigt, dass eben kein Nachweis über einen behaupteten Vertrag mit Dir erbracht werden kann. 

Zwar sind die Formulierungen wirklich überzeugend, aber GMX urteilt nicht und spricht auch kein Recht. Die haben zunächst nur eine Meinung und meinen, dass Geld wichtiger ist als zufriedene Kundschaft.

Du kannst die Lektüre hier weiter vertiefen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...b-de-club-mitgliedschaft-durch-anklicken.html
Es gibt durchaus reichlich Analogien.

Darüber hinaus solltest Du Dir überlegen, ob eine Brieffreundschaft in der ausführlichen Form noch Sinn macht, weil Du den wichtigsten Punkt abgehakt hast: Du hast die Forderung bestritten. Mir ist klar, dass Du die Forderung gerne aus- und wegdiskutieren würdest - aber aus pekuniären Gründen wird das nicht funktionieren.

In meinem GMX-Postfach ist gerade eine Werbe-Mail von GMX aufgeschlagen: Macht Geld glücklich?


----------



## slava (17 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo alle zusammen, erstmal freue ich mich hier ein plätzchen gefunden zu haben, aber nicht wegen des Briefes.. )

Nun hat meine Freundin auch den Brief bekommen von dem Inkasso Unternehmen für Web.de Dienstleistungen, die Sie nie in Anspruch genommen hat, Ich bewundere die [ edit] , ehrlich..

Nun muss sie 140€ Zahlen an dass Inkasso Unternehmen.
Angeblich soll sie auch diesen Premium Account gehabt haben....

Wie sollte man vorgehen? 

gruss
slava


----------



## Wolfeus (17 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Soo, ich hab jetzt ein Schreiben vom Gericht bekommen wo ich über 160€ zahlen soll.
Ich habe Widerspruch eingelegt.
Was sind die nächsten Schritte die danach kommen werden?
Hat damit jemand schon erfahrungen?


----------



## passer (17 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo,


letztendlich hätte web.de keine Chance,solltest du verklagt werden.
Wobei Klagen von web.de auch nicht bekannt sind.

Weitergehende Erklärung hierzu geht komaptibel mit den Angeboten von sogenannten Nutzlosenseiten
wobei das Angebot Web.de Club sicherlich einen Mehrwert bietet,aber die Art der Offerte ist dubios.

Somit bliebe zu sagen,das ein Vertragsabschluss durch 2 Clicks möglich ist,die Kündigung ist aber nur per Telefon oder Brief/Fax möglich.
Das dies nicht per Email geht,ist bei einem Internet Unternehmen schon eine Riesenschweinerei,aber ich denke mal das ist die Machart.

Ansonsten kann man sich auch an einen gewissen M.Davis wenden oder an den 1und1 Blog,denn web.de gehört nun mal zu 1und1.

@Wolfeus: Mahnbescheid erhalten-diesem nicht wiedersprochen oder was ist das Schreiben ?


----------



## Wolfeus (17 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hmm ja, muss ich mich später eig. rechtfertigen warum?

Ich habe nämlich keinen Kontakt seit dem 1. Mahnbescheid mit web.de oder dergleichen mehr gehabt.
Da ich für etwas zahlen sollte wofür ich nie eine Rechnung bekommen habe.

An sich ist es ja einfach nur zu widersprechen, aber andererseits komme ich mir auch etwas verloren vor gegen solche Machenschaften.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:00:20 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 17:58:14 ----------

@ passer:

Ich war zu derzeit in Amerika, habe also Web.de eine E-Mail geschickt und ihnen den Sachverhalt erklärt dass ich nichts zahlen werde usw.
Aber ich denke mal dass sowas gleich wieder gelöscht wurde...


----------



## webwatcher (17 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Wolfeus schrieb:


> Ich habe nämlich keinen Kontakt seit dem 1. Mahnbescheid mit web.de oder dergleichen mehr gehabt.


Mahnung oder Mahnbescheid? Das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge: 

Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## slava (17 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Jungs, wo ist eig. der Musterbrief für das Inkasso Unternehmen, hat es jemand zum Download?


----------



## Kuchen (17 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

ok danke haudraufundschluss, ich warte jetzt bis 00:00 uhr dann haben wir den 18.1.10 ab dann sehe ich den von GMX behaupteten Vertrag alls gekündigt an, die e-mail habe ich den gestern noch geschrieben (ja ich schreiben den gerne xD) da kamm aber noch nix zurück.

10. Ich

Hallo GMX Team
nach Fernabsatzgesetz ist kein gültiger Vertragsabschluss mit der GMX Internet Services GmbH zustande gekommen. 

Ich Erinnere sie daran das ab Montag dem 18.01.10 ich den von innen behaupteten Vertrag und die Rechnung (02.07.2009)alls Storniert ansehe, 

Sollten sie mir weiter hin Rechnungen oder Mahnungen schicken, so werde ich ihrer Bank eine e-Mail oder einen Brief schicken mit dem Hinweiß das unter dem Konto Internet abzocken begangen werden, sollte ich einen Brief oder eine e-Mail oder ein Fax oder Anruf von einem ihrer Anwälte bekommen so werde ich den Anwalt zur Beihilfe beim Betrugsversuch Anzeigen,


Es ist schön für sie das sie meine ip zu dem Zeitpunkt wo ich angeblich den von innen behaupteten Vertrag abgeschlossen habe gespeichert haben, doch wird sie ihnen nicht viel bringen da:
erstens,der Internetanbieter (Provider)speichert die IP-Adresse in der Regel 180 Tage lang, denn dazu sind die Provider im Rahmen der Vorratsdatenspeicherung (noch) verpflichtet.

zweitens, der Provider darf Privatpersonen oder Unternehmen nicht einfach so mitteilen, wer wann mit welcher IP-Adresse gesurft ist. Diese Daten gibt er nur dann heraus, wenn es einen Gerichtsbeschluss gibt, bzw. wenn die Polizei von einer schweren Straftat (wie Terrorismus oder Mord) ausgeht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
***** ******

für so was haben die wohl keine Textbausteine.

aber eine gute Sache hatte der betrugsversuch von gmx, so habe ich einen besseren e-mail Anbieter gefunden und bin in Sachen Gesetze klügste geworden.


----------



## piper-81 (18 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

So, da bin ich mal wieder.
Haben jetzt am WE das erste Schreiben von BID bekommen und sollen jetzt um die 90 € zahlen!:cry:
Mich nervt es so, dass die nichts besseres zu tun haben, als normale Leute zu ärgern! :motz:
Vor allem wird mein Mann RICHTIG nervös, er hat Angst dass der Gerichtsvollzieher irgendwann vor der Tür steht!! Aber wie soll ich Ihn beruhigen!!? Mir ist ja selbst mulmig bei der Sache! 

Die (web.de + CO) wissen ja teilweise nicht mal wen die da anschreiben, es gibt ja auch Leute denen geht es so schon schlecht genug, die brauchen solche Drohbriefer erst Recht nicht!
Naja...habe mal an Stern TV geschrieben die sollen den Fall öffentlich machen. Aber leider wurde der Vorschlag aufgrund vieler anderer wichtiger Themen abgelehnt! Leute, am besten mal alle den Vorschlag schreiben (direkt auf der Homepage gibts nen Link - Themenvorschlag).  Je mehr schreiben, desto eher wird es vielleicht publik gemacht!

LG, ein weiteres Opfer :unzufrieden:


----------



## webwatcher (18 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



piper-81 schrieb:


> Vor allem wird mein Mann RICHTIG nervös, er hat Angst dass der Gerichtsvollzieher irgendwann vor der Tür steht!! Aber wie soll ich Ihn beruhigen!!?


Nicht so viel Pseudo-Dokus im Privat-TV sehen. Im Ernst:  ein GV steht nicht 
einfach vor der Tür um Hallo zu sagen. Um ihn in Marsch  zu setzen braucht er  
einen vollstreckbaren Titel und  den gibt es erst wenn ein Vollstreckungsbescheid oder Urteil
vorliegt. 

Zu beidem hat es web.de noch nie gebracht


----------



## slava (18 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

hab heute mit dem Inkasso telefoniert, Sie hat mir sogar ganz genau das Datum gesagt, wann sich meine Freundin angemeldet hat für den Premium Account, Sie sagte auch dass sie auf so ein Angebot eingegangen ist )

echt Frech die Frau, aber ich hab den auch gedroht die zu verklagen, sollte ich mehr als 5 Briefe von den [ edit]  bekommen, verklage ich die wegen Belästigung....

es nervt mich jetzt schon die Tatsache dass ich demnächst solche Drohbriefe nach hause bekomme..

jetzt kommt erstmal der nachweis über den entstandenen vertrag, bin gespannt in welcher form es sein wird und wie es aussieht....


bin froh das ich den forum gefunden habe, wollte erstmal tatsächlich zahlen

mfg
slava


----------



## Kuchen (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Kuchen schrieb:


> bin in Sachen Gesetze klügste geworden.


 

Die haben mir zurück geschrieben, soll ich den mein Widerruf übers Fax schicken, ich habe das schon mal versucht aber da war immer nur Besetzt :-?

Ich habe an die Westdeutsche Landesbank eine e-mail geschrieben wo ich den gesagt habe das sie das Konto 7 900 111 und den Kunden überbrüfen sollten da das Konto abo bedrüger nutzen tun.

E-mail von GMX an mich:


> -------- Original-Nachricht --------
> Datum: Mon, 18 Jan 2010 10:34:30 +0100 (CET)
> Von: [email protected]
> An: ******@gmx.de
> ...


----------



## packy (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hi ich bins nochmal :-p

Da ich das Geld nicht überwiesen habe, wurde mein Konto bei Gmx gelöscht!
Ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob die das immer so machen, wenn jemand nicht bezahlt ?


Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
[ edit]


----------



## Kuchen (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

packy ja das machen die immer so, das ist das einzige was sie machen können


----------



## packy (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ahh ok danke.

Kann ich mir denn nochmal ein account mit der gleichen emailadresse machen ?


----------



## Wolfeus (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



piper-81 schrieb:


> Naja...habe mal an Stern TV geschrieben die sollen den Fall öffentlich machen. Aber leider wurde der Vorschlag aufgrund vieler anderer wichtiger Themen abgelehnt! Leute, am besten mal alle den Vorschlag schreiben (direkt auf der Homepage gibts nen Link - Themenvorschlag).  Je mehr schreiben, desto eher wird es vielleicht publik gemacht!




Hmm schonmal bei Akte versucht?


----------



## anti-Web.de (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich habe den ungewollten Vertrag innerhalb des 14-Tagen-Widerrufstermins erledigt! Web.de gibt mir sogar inzwischen viele Werbungen, die für seine Vorteile verkauft werden, so habe ich überhaupt keine Lust! Nach genau 14 Tagen habe ein ein Email erhalten, alles fertig! Aber kann ich nicht dieses Emailkonto löschen, aha:roll: Die wichtigsten glaube ich das Persokopie mit eigener Unterschrift und Widerrufsbrief, ohne das kann es sicher nicht erledigt werden.:sun: 

Brief an TV Sendung macht vielleicht weinigen Sinn, da web.de sowieso kein guter Ruf geworden ist. Besser einfach per die Mund-zu-Mund-Propaganda und möglicherweise schlechte Nachrichtung an seinen Konkurrenten:-?, automatisch oder zwingend aus Markt austritt !:wall:


----------



## piper-81 (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Muss bzw. sollte ich eigentlich auch einen Widerspruch gegen BID erheben? Also nochmal einen Brief schicken? Oder erst später?
LG:roll:


----------



## anti-Web.de (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Widerspruch gegen BID Inkasso spielt überhaupt keine Rolle, da Inkasso Büro mit Web.de direkt kontaktiert. Sie möchte nur Geld.  Gesetzlücke ist probematisch. Schon mal gehört, jemand gegen Richterinkasso widerspricht.


----------



## HansMoleman (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Heute mal wieder Post vom BID, so langsam ist der Ordner voll. Nun mal wieder 76€, also mir reichts. Habe schon mit meinem Anwalt des geringsten Misstrauens gesprochen, allerdings riet der mir von möglichen Unterlassungsschritten ab, da Aufwand und Ertrag in keinem Verhältnis stünden. 

Tja, ich werde wohl einfach mal an alle Beteiligten einen rotzfrechen Brief schreiben, in dem ich um eine Gerichtsverhandlung bitte, damit die Sache endgültig vom Tisch ist. :-p


----------



## bododag (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Wolfeus schrieb:


> Soo, ich hab jetzt ein Schreiben vom Gericht bekommen wo ich über 160€ zahlen soll.
> Ich habe Widerspruch eingelegt.
> Was sind die nächsten Schritte die danach kommen werden?
> Hat damit jemand schon erfahrungen?


 
Hallo
Ich habe ein schreiben vom Amtsgericht Mayen am11.12.2009
bekommen und auch Wiederspruch eingelegt !
Auch ich habe keine Erfahrungen mit solchen Dingen.
Deshalb bitte ich Sie mir bitte zu senden wie es bei Ihnen 
weitergegangen ist!!!!
Ich würde mich auch bei Ihnen melden, wenn es etwas neues gibt!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
bododag


----------



## passer (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

web.de hat noch nie geklagt.
Ansonsten unbedingt dem Mahnbescheid wiedersprechen.


----------



## aromaeule (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo an alle im Nicht-Club,
Ganz banale Rechnung: Ich sollte urspünglich 35 Euro zahlen. Der Gerichtliche Mahnbescheid kosten 28 Euro, und dann habe ich 18 Schreiben, 55 Cent Porto, macht 9,90, Summe 37,90. Das ist doch Verlust, wenn die nie klagen. Verstehe ich nicht - neben den Summen und den meisten Drohungen ???


----------



## Teleton (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Der MB kostet nur 23,- Euro. Sind die Briefe als normaler Brief für 0,55 oder als verbilligter Massenbrief gekommen?18 Stück ist ungewöhnlich viel mehr als 8 ist schon selten.  Ausser der Hauptforderung werden zudem doch sicherlich noch massig Nebenforderungen geltend gemacht? Mahngebühren, Auskünfte, Inkassoentgelte, Kontoführung und was sich Inkassobuden sonst noch einfallen lassen. Wenn dann nur ein bestimmter Anteil zahlt lohnt es sich. Und so ein Mahnbescheid macht vielen Leuten Bange.


----------



## aromaeule (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

A ja...die Couverts habe ich nicht mehr - aber nach der vermutlichen Anzahl der Betroffenen - wohl Massenbrief - undzwar bei all meinen Brieffreunden (von web.de, BID und RA MF, hatte alle Schreiben zusammengezählt). :sun:

Und 23,- Gerichtsgbühr :grin: , dann wird's ja schon deutlich preisgünstiger:razz:!


----------



## Yankee (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ging mir so ähnlich: Mein selten genutzter Freemailaccount war deaktiviert und liess sich nicht öffnen. 
Also eröffnete ich eben einen neuen. Dies ging aber nur durch die Bestellung des WEB.DE CLUBS, den ich gar nicht wollte. 
Als ich nach Fertigstellung feststellte, dass dies kostenpflichtig ist, hab ich das sofort wieder storniert. Das war im August letzten Jahres. 
Jetzt kommt ohne Rechnung oder Mahnung ein Schreiben von einem Inkassobüro. 
Angeblich war die Stornierung nie angekommen, obwohl ich es per web.de Email Einschreiben dort hin schickte.
Web.de ist nach aktueller Rücksprache uneinsichtig und besteht auf der Forderung, ich übergeb die Sache jetzt dem Anwalt. 
Das sind doch allesamt [..........] in meinen Augen. Leute, ich sag Euch: FINGER WEG VON WEB.DE !!!


----------



## casy (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche Problem mit web.de. Erst kam ohne Rechnung direkt eine Mahnung, daraufhin habe ich eine Brief geschrieben, in dem ich gefragt habe, was das denn für ein Vertrag sein soll. Auf dem Weg habe ich auch gleich alles bei web.de gekündigt. Danach kamen noch einige Mahnungen, die ich ignoriert habe. Nach ca. 5 Monaten kam dann ein Angebot, statt den Jahresbeitrag von 60€ nur ca. 40 € zu bezahlen. Dann kamen einige Briefe vom Inkassobüro und jetzt habe ich einen Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht Mayen bekommen. Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht??


----------



## webwatcher (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



casy schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich einen Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht Mayen bekommen. Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht??


Das machen die  schon mal. Aber  dass sie nach Widerspruch weitergegangen wären, ist noch nie bekannt geworden.
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## margarete (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



DarkItachi schrieb:


> Hi,  meine Freundin ist dummerweise auf den "Geburtstagsgeschenk" Trick hereingefallen und hat jetzt eine Rechnung von web.de erhalten. Soll sie eher abwarten (auf mahnung warten) oder gleich gegen den Vertrag / die Rechnung widersprechen? Und sollte man sich mit der Verbraucherzentrale in Verbindung setzen oder sich eher auf eigene Faust durchschlagen?



Moin Jungs und Mädelz,

wie ich sehe, es geht lustig weiter mit der Clubmitgliedschaft..ich glaub es nicht....
Deshalb noch mal MEINE Meinung dazu. Ich hatte auch das Geburtstagsgeschenk.
Bin gut wieder rausgekommen, so, wie andere hier auch, deshalb lest doch bitte die Seiten hier von ca. 60 bis 64. Und auch die davor und danach, dann findet Ihr Eure immer wieder neuen Fragen ausführlich beantwortet.
Wieso schreibt Ihr einen Widerruf? Den kann ich doch nur schreiben, wenn ich einen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe. Ansonsten gestehe ich mit dem Widerruf doch ein, dass ich den Vertrag bewusst abgeschlossen habe. Reagieren müsst Ihr aber. Ignorieren geht in die Hose.
Die Reihenfolge ist seit 2007 immer noch gleich? Unglaublich: Erst Mahnschreiben, dann das Geschreibsel, dann man das online abgeschlossen hätte und nur der Kunde selbst seine logindaten kenne, dann Inkasso, dann "Kulanzangebot" für die Hälfte, wenn man stur bleibt, kommt dann ein Schreiben, dass die Forderungen aus Kulanzgründen zurückgenommen werden und man sich freue, weiterhin zusammenzuarbeiten. Ich hatte damals in der Kanzlei angerufen, die die Inkassos verschickte, die sagte: bei uns klingelt heut schon den ganzen Tag das Telefon...die hinterfragen ihre Klienten und Auftraggeber nämlich nicht...müssen sie auch nicht.
Und web.de verdient sich immer noch dumm und dämlich...Bleibt hartnäckig. Ach und noch ein Tipp: (Ich hoffe, es bleibt nach der Editierung durch den Administrator ein wenig von meinem Text übrig..)
Ich bin denen damals genauso auf den Sack gegangen wie die mir und habe meinen Brief per Fax geschickt. Auf den Seiten hier im Forum ca. bei 60 und folgende beschreiben User dies auch, und web.de hat dann genervt das Fax abgestellt.:comphit: Und, wer sich unsicher ist, soll mal seine Verbraucherzentrale anrufen oder besuchen, die haben schon fette Ordner seit 2004.

An die TV-Verbrauchermagazine zu schreiben, hatte ich damals auch gemacht, die haben mir geantwortet, dass sie SOO viele "krumme Themen haben", dass sie nicht mehr nachkommen...achso, und web.de hab ich damals im 2. Brief geschrieben, dass ich künftige Post von denen ungeöffnet zurücksende.
Man könnt ja dann auch draufschreiben, Empfänger unbekannt verzogen oder..verstorben
Man könnte....
Bleibt cool.


----------



## margarete (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



HansMoleman schrieb:


> Eine Anzeige/Unterlassungsklage o.Ä ist vielleicht gar keine schlechte Idee (



Die Unterlassungserklärung hat web.de doch schon 2005 unterschrieben!


----------



## Yankee (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Mir haben die mittlerweile auch angeboten, nur einen Teil zu bezahlen. Ausserdem ist die Sache inzwischen beim Anwalt und trotzdem erhalte ich noch vom BBB (bayrisches Bettelbüro, BID) weiterhin Bettel- und Drohbriefe mit weiteren Schritten. Die ignorieren sogar den Anwalt. Da sollte man sich doch einfach zusammen schliessen und eine Sammelklage gegen diese [edit]  machen !!!!

In einem anderen Forum habe ich gelesen, dass web.de eine Unterlassung dieser Nachrichten erwirkt hat. Das kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein !!!


----------



## webwatcher (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Yankee schrieb:


> Da sollte man sich doch einfach zusammen schliessen und eine Sammelklage gegen diese [edit]  machen !!!!


Zum 1796. Mal: Es gibt keine  Sammelklage in Deutschland >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## Yankee (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Zum 1796. Mal: Es gibt keine Sammelklage in Deutschland >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


 
Ok, danke für den Tip. Für mich aber nicht zum 1796. Mal, sondern zum 1. Mal...


----------



## margarete (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Yankee schrieb:


> Mir haben die mittlerweile auch angeboten, nur einen Teil zu bezahlen.
> 
> In einem anderen Forum habe ich gelesen, dass web.de eine Unterlassung dieser Nachrichten erwirkt hat. Das kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein !!!



Mensch, wenn du schon das "Kulanzangebot" hast, bist du bald durch, wenn du jetzt WIEDER stur bleibst und schreibst, dass du keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen hats und keine Leistungen in Anspruch genommen hast und dass du die folgende Post ungeöffnet zurück schickst, sollte JETZT, wenn nicht sogar gleichzeitig mit dem nächsten web.de-Meckerbrief das Liebesbriefchen kommen, indem steht, dass man dir aus Kulanzgründen die Forderungen alle erlässt und sich freut, dich weiterhin als Kunden begrüßen zu dürfen...fax mal bissel, damit sind die so richtig genervt....

Die Unterlassungserklärung, die ICH meine, ist eine von 2005, erteilt von der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin. Welche meinst du?

Im Prinzip steht alles, was Ihr tun müss, schon im Forum und sehr konkret und sehr ausführlich, Ihr müsstet Euch nur mal bitte die Zeit nehmen, und die Seiten lesen...


----------



## Yankee (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

*Hmmm, da bin ich mal gespannt, ob Du recht behälst. Den Rabbatt haben die mir aber schon von Anfang an angeboten. *
*Mittlerweile habe ich ja nen Rechtsanwalt, der das für mich macht (wofür hat man schliesslich so ne Versicherung?), aber trotzdem schickt mir noch das :steinigung: "bayrische Bettelbüro" :bang: ständig Post, obwohl mein Anwalt denen geschrieben hat, dass sie keine Forderungen mehr an mich schicken dürfen, da er ansonsten gegen die klagen wird.*
*Machen wir doch aber mal ne einfache Rechnung: Web.de will eigentlich 30 € für nichts. jetzt fordert BID 90 €. Nach dem Kulanzangebot, daß ich nur noch die 60 € fürs Inkassobüro zahlen soll, bleiben für web.de und BID jeweils 30 €. Schon hat jeder was verdient und keine Leistung erbracht. Die Briefe müssten ja vergoldet sein, wenn einer schon 60 € kosten sollte. Und das, obwohl zZ alle schreien, sie wären unterbezahlt. Wenn auch nur jeder 3. bezahlt, ist immer noch genug hängen geblieben...*

*ABER MIT MIR NICHT !!!*​​* 
:rulez: ICH WERDE KÄMPFEN, WOMIT? MIT RECHT, NATÜRLICH :machkaputt:​​​*​


----------



## margarete (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Moin Yankie,

ich hab das Prozedere verglichen mit: Ich laufe vor deinem haus rum, klingele dann, sage, ich habe bei Ihnen die Fliegen umd Mückeriche vertrieben vor dem Eingang, kostet 300 Euronen. DU sagst: Das hab ich aber net bestellt. Darauf ich: OK, dann geben Sie mir aus Kulanzgründen die Hälfte.
Die schicken die Briefe stur, und die sind inhaltlich völlig identisch, das ergibt sich aus den Berichten hier. Auf das, was man selbst schreibt, reagieren die gar nicht und dann ist es ja glaub ich auch so, dass da verschiedene Büros mitmischen. Ich hatte damals das 2. Inkassoschreiben und das Glückwunschschreiben, dass man weiterhin gut mit mir zusammenarbeiten will, an einem tag erhalten.

WAS ich damals feststellte: Fax mögen sie Net. Ich hatte das Fax etwas mehr als 3mal abgeschickt. Später berichteten User hier, das Fax wäre ausgestellt...ich bin der Ansicht, man sollte denen richtig auf den Sack gehen, bis die sagen: orr nee, schon wieder ein Fax von Herrn Yankie, der kommt jetzt in Ablagekasten 7: Aufgeben, sonst macht der uns dat Fax kaputt. Die Geschichte läuft hier laut Forum seit 2004, da kannst du dir vorstellen, was die für Knete eingenommen haben. Die Inkassobüros und Anwaltskanzleien führen nur die Titel aus, erklärte mir eine Kanzleimitarbeiterin, die ich anriefund die Sache erklärte. Das obliegt nicht in deren Aufgabe, zu prüfen, ob das Ok ist. Aber es scheint, es sind immer auch die gleichen Kanzleinamen und Büros.

Ich habe übrigen gestern von gmx auch ein 3-Monate-Club-Geburstagsmailchen bekommen. Habs mir aber net angesehen...Einer von Euch? Ist das ähnliches Zeuchs?


----------



## packy (9 Februar 2010)

*Gmx Inkasso*

Hi Leute hatte mal vor paar wochen bezüglich gmx geschrieben

Habe erst einmal eine Mahnung bekommen, die ich ignoriert habe.
Heute lag ein Brief von der Inkasso vor.
Ich soll 69€ überweisen und falls ich das nicht tue wird ein Rechtsanwalt eingeschaltet.

Nun meine Frage machen sie das, damit ich angst bekomme und schnell das Geld überweise.

Ich sehe nicht ein warum ich für gmx topmail zahlen soll, obwohl ich kein vertrag abgeschlossen habe.


Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Euer packy


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gmx Inkasso*

Bei gmx.de und bei web.de rutscht man schnell einmal in die kostenpflichtigen Premium-Modelle, wenn man nicht genau aufpasst, was man klickt. Das ganze steht in einer rechtlichen Grauzone. Ob im Streitfall das Modell rechtsgültig wäre, das steht einmal dahin. Bisher hat offensichtlich weder gmx noch web wirklich vor Gericht ausprobieren wollen, das zu klären. Gelegentlich werden Mahnbescheide beantragt, wenn man denen dann korrekt binnen 14 Tagen widerspricht, war es das wohl im allgemeinen.


----------



## Yankee (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hi ´Grete,

ja, so ungefähr könnte man das vergleichen. Allerdings ist es kein Wunder wenn zwei Briefe an einem Tag kommen, Web.de und Inkassobüro sind verschiedene Firmen. Auch wenn sie eng miteineander zusammen arbeiten. Das hab ich gleich zu Beginn schon festgestellt, als ich mit meiner Beschwerde bei Web.de eingelaufen bin. Die Tante an der Pforte wollte meine Kundennummer wissen, die stünde auf dem Inkassoschreibven drauf. Sie hat sie auch ohne 1 Sekunde zu suchen sofort gefunden, was darauf schliessen lässt, dass sie die Schreiben in und auswendig kennt. Nach ca. 10 Minuten warten in der Empfangshalle, kamen dann zwei Hühner vom Büro runter,  die dann schon alles über mich wussten, da sie sich die Daten schon mal raus gesucht haben. Es war mit denen keine Einigung zu bekommen und ich hab sofort von denen den Kulanzpreis angeboten bekommen, was ich jedoch ablehnte mit dem Hinweis, dass ich mit einem Anwalt gerichtlich gegen sie vorgehen würde. Das hat sie äusserlich jedoch nicht sehr imprägniert (wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten...  ). Tja, jetzt ist es jedenfalls mal soweit, ich werde notfalls bis zum BGH kämpfen. So einen Betrug muss ich mir nicht bieten lassen !!!
Mir machen die keine Angst, bin schon mit anderen Gegnern wie den Telekomikern fertig geworden (und das sogar ohne Anwalt, obwohl mich der Anwalt der Telekom monatelang nervte), dann werde ich es mit so einem lächerlichen Gegner auch noch hin bekommen...


----------



## margarete (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Moin Yankie,

das ist die richtige Einstellung
Hier hat doch mal jemand auch von 1&1 geschrieben. Und noch früher meine ich sogar gelesen zu haben, dass die und web.de "vertöchtert" oder so was sind. Man könnte also mutmaßen, dass da ein Adressdatenaustausch stattfindet.

Übrigens hab ich mir die Geburstagsclubmail auf geäähm ixx angesehen, da steht sofort auf den ERSTEN Blick eindeutig zu lesen, dass nach 3 Monaten dann automatisch das Ding kostenpflichtig wird.

Ich finde es nur schade, dass web.de die Tatsache nutzt, dass sie als eine der ersten Anbieter zu den "Guten" gezählt wurde/wird. Und deshalb vermutet man als Kunde dann erst Mal, die machen sowas Böses net. Alöso bin ICH wohl doch schuld. Und der gute Deutsche ist gewohnt, pflichtbewusst seine Rechnungen zu zaheln
Aber Spaß machen kann der Job den leuten da eigentlich nicht so recht machen...


----------



## Reducal (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



margarete schrieb:


> ...meine ich sogar gelesen zu haben, dass die und web.de "vertöchtert" oder so was sind.


Die sind eine "Firma" und zwar die United Internet AG. Dort schreibt man z. B. 





> Unsere Portale GMX, WEB.DE, 1&1 und SmartShopping.de erreichen rund 50% der deutschen Onliner.           Damit ist unser Vermarkter United Internet Media Marktführer in Deutschland.


----------



## margarete (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Schön dich zu lesen... freu.
genau und die gmxen gehören noch dazu. Das erklärt auch die kleine Ähnlichkeit in dem Clubangebot vom Format her.

Danke für den Hinweis, du bist ja wohl schneller als das Licht.


----------



## piper-81 (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

So, der nächste Brief von BID ist gekommen. Werden diesen also wieder ignorieren. Habe schon mit unserem Postboten gepsrochen, den nächsten Brief werde ich ungeöffnet wieder abgeben, dass er dann als "unbekannt verzogen" wieder zurückgeht! Das wird bei allen nächsten Briefen passieren!

Aber nochmal eine Frage, ihr habt ja geschrieben wenn der erste Mahnbescheid kommt, sollte man diesem widersprechen!
Was ist denn wenn ich das nicht mache? Letzendlich können die mir doch nichts, habe ja auch nichts abgeschlossen!!!
Wie handhabt ihr das?

...habe schon ALLE Seiten durchgelesen, aber der eine sagt das, der andere das...:roll:


----------



## webwatcher (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



piper-81 schrieb:


> Aber nochmal eine Frage, ihr habt ja geschrieben wenn der erste
> Mahnbescheid kommt, sollte man diesem widersprechen!
> Was ist denn wenn ich das nicht mache?


Wenn  es ein echter gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ist* und du dem nicht innerhalb 14 Tagen widersprichst*, 
ist die Forderung anerkannt, ob  berechtigt oder nicht,   spielt dabei keine  Rolle:  
Lies  dir  diese Beiträge sorgfältig durch:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## margarete (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

[ edit] 
meine Meinung dazu ist, dass ich nur etwas widerrufen kann, was ich abgeschlossen habe. Also ich kann nur kündigen, wo es einen vertrag gibt. 
Ich tät unbedingt reagieren. Brauchst doch nur einen Brief, und den schickst du immer wieder und immer wieder: Nix abgeschlossen, keine Leistungen in Anspruch genommen, nix Knete. Wenn du das einmal geschrieben hast, kannste ja auch gleich ankündigen, dass alle weitere Post verweigert wird.

Ja, zurückschicken:scherzkeks: oder draufschreiben: ausgewandert in unbekannte Gebiete..:scherzkeks::scherzkeks:Alaaf!


----------



## piper-81 (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich habe ja bereits einmal widersprochen, aber web.de! Danach kamen erst einmal 2 Briefe von BID, da habe ich noch gar nichts gemacht...

Ok, wenn also der Mahnbescheid kommt (vom Amtsgeriech Mayen, ne?) dann Widerspruch einlegen! :quaengel:


----------



## Wolfeus (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Habe vor kurzem einen Richterlichen Mahnbescheid erhalten und den nat. widersprochen.
2 Wochen Später habe ich wieder von unserer lieben Rechtsanwältin von web.de ein schreiben erhalten und nun auch vom BID.
Beide Unterscheiden sich von der verlangten Summe.

Jetzt meine Frage:
Wurde der widerspruch stattgegeben?


----------



## webwatcher (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Wolfeus schrieb:


> Jetzt meine Frage:
> Wurde der widerspruch stattgegeben?



Du müßtest dies bekommen haben: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html#post15715


----------



## Wolfeus (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Okay habe ich noch nicht.

Wie lange brauch das ungf bis das geprüft wurde?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Yankee (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Klar, gehören diese Firmen alle zusammen, ist ja auch schon an der Ähnlichkeit im Web schon zu sehen. Ausserdem haben die in Ihrem Gebäude eine Epfangsdame an der Pforte, die für alle Firmen gemeinsam zuständig ist.

@ 
*piper-81*  : Verrat nicht soviel, was Du mit Deinen Briefen machst (unbekannt zurück schicken etc. Hier lesen auch von denen bestimmt Leute das Forum.) Wenn Du es als vor hast, mach es einfach, ohne hier zu erzählen, aber jetzt isses ja eh schon raus...


----------



## GaSchli (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo,

mir ging es mit GMX auch so. Ich habe mich angeblich auch bei Promail angemeldet obwohl ich diese "Geschenke" immer sofort lösche. Anfang Dezember konnte ich mich dann nicht mehr einloggen, da kam der Hinweis dass das Konto wegen fehlgeschlagener Lastschrift gesperrt sei. Meine Bankdaten sind bei GMX aber gar nicht hinterlegt - also wo bitte wollten die abbuchen, unabhängig davon, dass ich nie eine Rechnung bekommen hatte.
Jedenfalls hab ich dann einmal bei der Hotline angerufen, die waren sehr unfreundlich und meinten nur ich solle gefälligst bezahlen - nur was wenn keine Rechnung da war? 
Ja und nun kam heute ein Schreiben vom BID "Bayerischer Inkasso Dienst" mit der Forderung von über 100,- Euro. Die berufen sich da auf eine Rechnung vom 29.10.2009. Da müssten doch vor dem Inkassoschreiben auch noch Mahnungen gekommen sein, oder? Soll man dann das Inkassobüro ignorieren und den Widerruf per Fax an GMX schicken? 

Dankeschön


----------



## Reducal (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Du kannst nicht widerrufen oder kündigen, was du nicht auch abgeschlossen hast. Allenfalls ein Widerspruch gegen die Forderung wäre möglich. Bei dir stellt sich der Verdacht, dass womöglich jemand einen weiteren GMX-Account aber eben mit deinen Adressdaten eröffnet hatte. Da kannst du ja nun wirklich nichts zu, oder?


----------



## piper-81 (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

So, nach zwei Briefen von BID, kam gestern der erste Brief von der Anwältin...:wall:
Warten wir mal ab wie es weitergeht! :roll:


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



piper-81 schrieb:


> kam gestern der erste Brief von der Anwältin...:wall:


Anwälte sind in diesem Fall nichts weiter als bezahlte Schreibnechte ohne  jede Sonderrechte, 
die einzig dazu  dienen, das Drohkasperletheater "aufzupeppen".


----------



## Yankee (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

genau so seh ich das auch. Die wollen gar nicht vors ´Gericht, dazu sind die viel zu feige. Die wollen nur Geld abschnorren, dazu ist denen jedes Drohmittel recht. Hab ich auch schon längst durchschaut. 

Aber wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt: Ich lass mich durch diese Drohbriefe NICHT einschüchtern. Ich schiesse knallhart zurück, ANGRIFF IST DIE BESTE VERTEIDIGUNG!!! Wer Recht hat, muss es notfalls auch mit aller Gewalt durchsetzen. Die sollen blos nicht glauben, sie hätten einen Hampelmann vor sich, der sich wegen ein paar lächerlichen Briefen dazu überreden lässt zu bezahlen. Ich mache ernst, schliesslich bin ich ja ganz klar im Recht !!!

Wenn Die mir drohen, nehm ich die gleichen Mittel, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich ernst mache und nicht nur damit drohe !!!

Es macht richtig Spass, solche leute, bzw. Firmen zu vernichten. Man muss sich ja schliesslich nit alle Frechheiten gefallen lassen. 

Und bevor jetzt doch wieder alles gestrichen und zensiert werde, halte ich mich jetzt mal wieder zurück. Aber eigentlich hätte ich Lust noch viel mehr Gas zu geben.


----------



## piper-81 (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Wie "greifst" du denn zurück an ?
Würde mich interessieren :smile:


----------



## Yankee (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Naja, also in diesem Fall bin ich einfach ein bischen faul geworden, bin ja schliesslich auch nicht mehr der jüngste und wozu hab ich eigentlich eine Rechtsschutzversicherung?

Also, wie bereits erwähnt, habe ich diesen Fall an einen Anwalt agbegeben. Den lass ich jetzt erst mal "wurschteln" und gehe davon aus, dass ich mich darum nicht mehr weiter drum kümmern muss. Falls doch, freue ich mich schon auf die Gerichtsverhandlung(en). Wird bestimmt wieder mal ein grosser Spass.

Ansonsten hab ich (bei anderen Sachen) eben solange geschrieben, wie es wirklich war und dass ich somit auch unschuldig und nicht zur Zahlung verpflichtet werden kann. Auch dass ich es gerne auf jede Verhandlung ankommen lassen werde, da ich mir ja schliesslich sicher bin, dass´ich im Recht bin (was ja auch wirklich so war !)

Im Falle der Telekom zB. habe ich sogar deren Rechtsanwalt Seiler aus Heidelberg mehrfach schrifltlich ua. des Betruges bezichtigt. Wenn diesr nicht ganz genau gewusst hätte, dass ich Recht habe und jeden prozess gewinnen werde, hätte der auf jeden Fall etwas gegen mich unternommen. War aber jedoch nicht der Fall. Kann aber auch sein, dass es ein verdammt schlechter Anwalt war...  
Dieser Typ ist jedenfalls auch schon mindestens genauso oft (negativ) in den Schlagzeilen wie web.de und viele andere...

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:49:55 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:40:42 ----------

Hier ist übrigens noch ein Link zu einem Schreiben von jemandem in einem anderen Forum, den ich grade mal so zufällig gefunden habe. Offensichtlich bin ich nicht der einzige, der Problem mit diesem Herrn Seiler hat. Wer mal ein bischen googelt findet unzählige solcher Fälle...

Re: Seiler & Kollegen (Telekom)

Und genauso (oder zumindest sehr ähnlich) wie im Fall Telekomiker verhält es sich auch immer wieder hier bei web.de


----------



## margarete (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Wolfeus schrieb:


> Habe vor kurzem einen Richterlichen Mahnbescheid erhalten und den nat. widersprochen.
> 2 Wochen Später habe ich wieder von unserer lieben Rechtsanwältin von web.de ein schreiben erhalten und nun auch vom BID.
> Beide Unterscheiden sich von der verlangten Summe.
> 
> ...


Wenn web.de einlenkt und alle Forderungen zurücknimmt, bekommst du von denen auch ein dem entsprechendes Schreiben dazu.
Natürlich unterscheiden sich die Summen des Anwaltes und des BID. Es kommen doch immer wieder neue Kosten und Bearbeitungsgebühren und Verwaltungsgebühren zur Grundforderung dazu oder nicht?

Das steht doch aber sicher auch in den Schreiben, die du bekommen hast, aufgelistet.




> Im Falle der Telekom zB. habe ich sogar deren Rechtsanwalt Seiler aus Heidelberg mehrfach schrifltlich ua. des Betruges bezichtigt.



DA wäre ICH aber etwas vorsichtiger mit der "großen Fresse", net, dass dann mal das Ding dir auffe Füße fällt und du ne Verleumdungs- und Beleidigungsklage am Hals hast, wenn DEM mal langweilig ist. Vielleicht sammelt er nur grad...


----------



## Yankee (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

@ Margarete:

Dann hätte er das längst tun müssen, das liegt nämlich schon einige Jahre zurück. Und nachdem was ich von dem so alles bekommen habe und auch nach meinen Recherchen über den, war ich mir 1000 % sicher, dass da nichts passieren kann. Der hat soviel Dreck am Stecken und das weiss er auch. Er weiss auch ganz genau, dass ich Recht habe mit meinen Behauptungen, sonst wäre da längst was gekommen. Lies doch einfach mal über den nach, der hat selbst genug solcher Klagen am Hals, dass er sich erst mal um sich selbst kümmern muss. Da hat er dann für mich eh keine Zeit, falls doch, weiss er dass da noch mehr auf ihn zukommt!!! Mittlerweile ist das aber ja längst verjährt...


----------



## margarete (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Moin Yanki,
vielleicht hatte er koa Lust..:scherzkeks:


----------



## Yankee (9 März 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hi Margarete,

das glaub ich eher weniger.
Hab übrigens seitdem mein Anwalt mit denen rumhändelt nichts mehr von der Schnorrerbande gehört...


----------



## margarete (10 März 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Moin Yank, na das ist doch super. Dann hat dein Anwalt denen mit Sicherheit ein hübsches Brieflein verfasst. Web.de wird mit solchen Geschichten niemals vor Gericht ziehen, sagt man. Ich muss nur manchmal  schon wütend an die vielen Leute denken, die keinen PC haben und damit so ein Supertolles und vorzüglich betreutes Forum einsehen können:))*Schleim-Modus aus*, die einfach aus Angst vor dem Stempel des Absenders zahlen...
Und das sind mutmaßlich immer noch nicht grad Wenige...seit 2004! unglaublich.
Aber, yank. Aus Schaden wird man klug, wir haben wieder was gelernt dabei.

Die Fragestellung ist: WAS kann man dagegen unternehmen, damit das endet? Ich denke: leider nix. Die Verbrauchersendungen schrieben mir damals, dass die Sendungen mit "Gungster-Themen" pickepacke voll sind...


----------



## Yankee (11 März 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

ich denke auch, dass es solche Sachen immer wieder geben wird mit immer neuen Maschen. Und wenns nicht web.de ist, dann sinds eben andere...


----------



## Chuck DeNomolos (12 März 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo,

ich habe seit dem 8.11.2009 (Button-klick-Datum) dieses Problem
8.2.2010 Rechnung
10.3.2010 Mahnung
11.3.2010 Widerspruch per Mail mit dem VZ-Vordruck
12.3.2010 Übliche WEB.DE Antwort unter anderem noch mit folgendem Text

Die in der Presse erwähnten Urteile sind rechtskräftig. Diese beziehen
sich auf stark veraltete Angebote, die nicht mehr vertrieben und somit
nicht mehr bestellbar sind. Rechtsansprüche können auch nach Rechtskraft
der Urteile nicht geltend gemacht werden, da sich die Urteile lediglich
auf die Werbung selbst bezogen und damit keinen Einfluss auf die
seinerzeit abgeschlossenen Verträge haben.

Was ist nun zu tun?

Gruß


----------



## margarete (12 März 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Sorry, bitte einfach mal die Seiten hier davor lesen, da steht ALLES drin...

ansonsten: NICHT zahlen! da steh u.a. auf keine Kulanzangebote eingehen, nicht einschüchtern lassen durch Inkasso und Mahnung.


----------



## priaus (16 März 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

also...
Mein Problem ist wie gesagt web.de 

Unzwar soll ich am 27.1.10 einen Club Vertrag abgeschlossen haben , jedoch habe ich keine Ahnung ob das stimmt es kann alledings sein das ich am Anfang beim Einloggen mal auf Einverstanden oder etwas ähnliches geklickt habe ... 
Ich habe nun am 28.2.10 die erste Rechnung bekommen und soll 5 Euro bezahlen und dann erst ist mir aufgefallen das ich einen Tag zuvor eine E-mail bekommen habe in der steht das mein Club vertrag um 12 Monate verlängert wurde.... was mich sehr wütend machte .

Ich bin 14 also noch nicht volljährig ...das Problem ist aber das ich bei der E-mail Adresse ein falsches Datum angegeben habe... und ich dort volljährig bin.
Meine Frage nun : Was soll ich tun , Bezahlen? oder einfach nichts tun??

Habe auch schon ein paar Stunden im I-net gesurft und bin zu einigen Ergebnissen gekommen... wie zum Beispiel diesen hier:

heise online - Werbung für Web.de-Club irreführend

oder auf dieser Seite:

teltarif.de Forum: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft

Dort schrieb eine Person dieses hier :

Ich habe mit Interesse verschiedene Beiträge in diesem Forum gelesen und mehrere Informationen zusammengefasst.

Um die Club-Mitgliedschaft bei Web.de zu kündigen und aus den Zahlungsvorderungen herauszukommen, geht folgendermaßen vor:

1.) Email an [email protected] und
[email protected]

Schreibt erst einmal eine allgemeine Kündigung und dass Ihr die Zahlungsaufforderung nicht akzeptiert.
Bitte nicht gleich das Pulver verschießen, es folgt sowieso ein Standard-Schreiben, dass die AGB akzeptiert wurden bla...bla...bla...

2.) Direkt auf das Schreiben von web.de antworten:
Wieder ein allgemeines Schreiben, dass man nie einer Mitgliedschaft zugestimmt hat. Bei weiteren Forderungen werde man die Angelegenheit seinem Anwalt übergeben.
Bittet freundlich um:
- sofortige, fristlose Kündigung aus dem WEB.DE Club
- Ausbuchung der als offen deklarierten Rechnungen.

Es folgt wieder ein Standard-Schreiben von Web.de:
Du bist Schuld, Du hast akzeptiert, bla bla bla...

3.) Jetzt kommt der Web.de-Todesstoß:

Schreibt an [email protected] und Cc an
[email protected]:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

offenbar reagieren Sie mit Standard-Schreiben oder begreifen Ihre rechtliche Position tatsächlich nicht.

Zu Ihrer Information:

1.) Sie sind in der Nachweispflicht, dass ich persönlich die AGB akzeptiert habe. Datum, Uhrzeit, IP Adresse etc.

2.) Das Bürgerliche Gesetzbuch sieht fuer Fernabsatzverträge ein Widerrufsrecht vor, dessen Bedingungen in §355 geregelt sind:
§312d, 2: Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt abweichend von § 355 Abs. 2 Satz 1 nicht vor Erfüllung der Informationspflichten gemäß § 312c Abs. 2
§355, 3: Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt spätestens sechs Monate nach Vertragsschluss. Bei der Lieferung von Waren beginnt die Frist nicht vor dem Tag ihres Eingangs beim Empfänger. Abweichend von Satz 1 erlischt das Widerrufsrecht nicht, wenn der Verbraucher nicht ordnungsgemäß über sein Widerrufsrecht belehrt worden ist.

3.) Folgende Adresse liegt uns bereits vor, wo Ihr Geschäftsgebaren bereits bekannt ist:
Rechtsanwaltskammer Karlsruhe
- Beschwerdeausschuss -
Postfach 111 153
76061 KARLSRUHE

4.) Wir weisen nochmals auf folgende Gerichtsurteile hin:
LG Bielefeld
20.2.1990
18 S 295/89
Der Hinweis allein auf das Vorhandensein von AGB im Btx-Programm reicht nicht zur Einbeziehung in den Vertrag. NJW-RR 91, 1145
AG Ansbach
29.4.1994
3 C 295/93
Die Möglichkeit, Geschäftsbedingungen über Btx abzurufen, genügt den Anforderungen des § 2 I Nr. 2 AGBG nicht.

Hiermit erfolgt letztmalig folgende Forderung:
- sofortige, fristlose Kündigung aus dem WEB.DE Club
- umgehende Löschung des Accounts [email protected]
- umgehende Löschung der Anschrift von xxxxxxxxxxx
- Ausbuchung der von Ihnen als offen deklarierten Rechnungen.

Sollten Sie diese Angelegenheit nicht umgehend abschließen, sehen wir uns gezwungen, rechtliche Schritte gegen Sie einzuleiten.

mfg ...............

Damit kam dann die Antwort:

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXXX,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

In Anbetracht der Höhe unserer Forderung und dem mit einem Ermittlungsverfahren
verbundenen Aufwand, sind wir ohne Anerkennen einer Rechtspflicht bereit, auf das
Geltendmachen unserer Forderung zu verzichten und werden die offenen Beträge ausbuchen.

Betrachten Sie die Zahlungserinnerungen als hinfällig.
Die Verlängerung des Club Vertrages haben wir storniert.

Die Funktion, weitere kostenpflichtige Bestellungen tätigen zu können, wurde vorsorglich
von uns gesperrt und wird auch gesperrt bleiben.

Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass wir Ihnen aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen
keine weiteren Angaben machen können.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

xxxx.xxxxxxx

Abuse WEB.DE GmbH
[email protected]
Fax: 01805 - 05 25 41

WEB.DE GmbH
Brauerstr. 48
76135 Karlsruhe


Ich danke hiermit allen Teilnehmern für die sehr hilfreichen Beiträge und hoffe mit meiner Zusammenfassung allen Mitbetroffenen helfen zu können. Viel Glück !
Und vergesst nicht: nicht zahlen, nicht aufgeben, nicht verzagen

Stimmt es was die Person sagt? Komm ich also ohne Bezahlen aus diese ****** Sache wieder herraus??


Benötige dringend rechtliche Hilfe...

Mfg Priaus


----------



## margarete (17 März 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hi Priaus,

sei mir nicht böse, aber DU willst uns hier zeigen, wie man da wieder raus kommt? Das haben wir hier schon seit langem eindeutig und sehr ausführlich geklärt. Wenn du dir die Mühe machst und die Seiten davor liest, siehst du das.

Eine Kündigung ist in dem Fall Blödsinn, wenn du keine Mitgliedschaft abgeschlossen hast, denn du kannst doch nur was kündigen, was du vorher abgeshclossen hast, und mit der Kündigung bestätigst du es auch noch.

Einen Vertrag mit diesen Konditionen bei web.de kann man mutmaßlich nur in der 14-tägigen Zeit des Widerrufsrechts schreiben.

Was allerdings DEIN Problem angeht.
Du bist wütend? Du hast unter Vortäuschung falscher Angaben mutmaßlich einen Vertrag abgeschlossen. Da du nicht volljährig bist, bist du NICHT geschäftsfähig und dein Problem müssen deine Eltern für dich klären. Ich bin der Meinung, DU kannst garnichts tun. ICH wäre als dein Vater oder deine Mutter wütend auf dich, du machst Bullshit und schiebst es dann auf anderen. Deine Eltern werden jetzt nämlich mit web.de noch ne Weile nervige Korrespondenz haben, die sich über Monate hinziehen kann bis hin zu Inkassoschreiben und aussergerichtliche Schreiben.

*Du musst unbedingt mit deinen Eltern reden, und die können dann web.de mitteilen, dass du noch nicht volljährig bist und der Vertrag, falls abgeschlossen, somit ungültig.*

DAS ist meine persönliche Meinung, die kann falsch sein, keine Rechtsberatung. Ich weiß nicht, wie die anderen hier das sehen.

Allerding, wenn du MEIN Kind wärest, ich wäre stinksauer, weil du dich im Umgang mit dem Internet oder Vertragsabschlüssen wie ein Kind benimmst, verantwortungslos. Ich würde dir das Internet sofort abklemmen.

Und es ist und bleibt Betrug, wenn du vortäuschst, dass du volljährig und somit geschäftsfähig bist. Wenn du das an anderer Stelle auch so tust, kann das mal richtig gegen den Baum gehen, denn du bist ab 14 strafmündig.

Bitte sei mir nicht böse, dass ich so direkt bin, aber du musst unbedingt mit deinen Eltern reden, sie werden dir sicher den Kopf waschen, aber nicht abreißen. Vielleicht haben deine Eltern einen Rechtsbeistand/Rechtsschutzversicherung, dann geht bitte dahin.

Alles Gute für dich. Und pass beim nächsten Mal bitte etwas besser auf.


----------



## margarete (17 März 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich hab dir aus dem Computerbetrug-Forum einen Text rausgesucht, DAMIT gehst du zu deinen Eltern .



> Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?
> 
> Minderjährige von 0 bis 6 sind geschäftsunfähig. Wenn sie sich eigenmächtig mit ihrem Namen für einen Dienst anmelden, entsteht dadurch keine vertragliche Bindung.
> 
> ...



Der komplette link dazu ist hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/38935-grundlagen-zur-bindung-an-online-abos-vertragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post130928


----------



## Yankee (18 März 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Gut gemacht, Margarete. ISt so ziemlich im grossen und ganzen auch meine Meinung. Dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. 
Der Kleine :-p *MUSS* das *UNBEDINGT* mit den Eltern klären. 
Das ist erst mal das allerwichtigste !!!

In meinem Fall habe ich bisher aber auch noch keine Neuigkeiten. Ich hör nichts mehr, weder von web.de noch vom Bayrischen Schnorrerdienst.
Allerdings auch nichts von meinem Anwalt. Ich frag mich nur, ob schon alles vorbei ist, oder ob das nur die Ruhe vor dem Sturm ist....
Ich denke, ich sollte einfach mal beim Anwalt nachfragen, aber auf die Nerven fallen, will ich dem schliesslich auch nicht gerade. Normalerweise melden die sich doch sonst von alleine, wenn sich was ergeben hat...


----------



## Yankee (18 März 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

*Hab da übrigens grade ne Begrüssungsemail erhalten, als ich mir das Emailprogramm "Thunderbird" installiert habe. In dieser Mail steht:*



> *    Startseite *    Impressum *    RSS-Feed
> OLG Celle: Fehlgeschlagener Nachbesserungsversuch lässt keine neue Verjährungsfrist entstehen » « OLG München: Prepaid-Guthaben darf nicht verfallen Vorsicht bei Geburtstagsgeschenken von web.de
> Freitag, 23. Juni 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## HansMoleman (27 März 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Oh man, der Spuk scheint jetzt nach unzähligen Monaten ein Ende gefunden zu haben. Seit mittlerweile zwei Monaten gab es keine neue Post, daraufhin habe ich mich vorhin mal spaßeshalber versucht mit dem "gesperrten" Account einzuloggen, und siehe da: Es klappt.:scherzkeks:

Total verrückt, aber ich werde diesem widerlichen Hornochsenverein trotzdem endgültig den Rücken zukehren.


----------



## aromaeule (27 März 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Bei mir dito - nämlich nichts mehr, seit Mitte Januar. Was bleibt ist das Gefühl der Ungerechtigkeit und (fast) Ohnmacht.:wall:


----------



## Wolfeus (27 März 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich habe heute wieder ein Schreiben von unserer allseits bekannten Anwältin bekommen.
Bei mir scheint es langsam darauf zu laufen dass ich nurnoch Vergleichszahlungen von ~50€ zahlen soll.

Ich denke WEB ist aufgefallen dass die nichts von mir bekommen werden.
Ich hoffe das der Spuk bald mal ein Ende findet...


----------



## Yankee (27 März 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Also ich kenne zwar Deinen Hintergrund jetzt nicht genau, würde aber jedoch prinzipiell von einer Vergleichszahlung abraten falls Du eine ungewollte Mitgliedschaft hattest.

Erstens ist das ja eine [ edit]  Masche, wie du zu dieser Mitgliedschaft kamst und

zweitens wäre das ja ein Schuldeingeständnis.

Ich würde eher darauf hin arbeiten überhaupt nichts zu bezahlen.


----------



## Wolfeus (27 März 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Yankee schrieb:


> Also ich kenne zwar Deinen Hintergrund jetzt nicht genau, würde aber jedoch prinzipiell von einer Vergleichszahlung abraten falls Du eine ungewollte Mitgliedschaft hattest.




Nuja wie ich ja im Post davor schon geschrieben hatte "Ich denke WEB ist aufgefallen dass die nichts von mir bekommen werden." hab ich ja schon damit angedeutet nichts zu Zahlen.


----------



## margarete (29 März 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hi Wolf,

das Kulanzangebot ist genau im web.de-Konzept, wie es hier von anderen schon beschrieben wurde. Erst Mahnung, dann Angebot , man solle nur noch die Hälfte, und, wenn man dann auch ruhig bleibt, nehmen sie aus Kulanz (?) alle Forderungen zurück...so war es bei mir und anderen auch. 

Natürlich NUR vorausgesetzt, dass du auch wirklich das Club-Angebot NICHT abgeschlossen hast.. aber davon geh ich mal bei dir auch aus. Ich finde es nur sehr schade, dass web.de sich damit das Image beschädigt.

Eulentier: die haben fett zu tun, das dauert.. nee, mach dir keine Gedanken, mutmaßlich liegt dein "Fall" jetzt in der Ablage Nr. 13. unter: Schreiben :Rücknahme der Forderungen, Freude über weitere Zusammenarbeit äußern..
Bleib ganz ruhig, du hast doch uns.. und sollte doch noch was kommen, dann sagste Bescheid...

Ich kann mich gut erinnern an meine Anfangszeit. Da stand die Frage: bei welchem Anbieter hole ich mir die erste mailadresse? GMX war noch in den Kinderschuhen, Commundo war am Start. Meine erste I-Net-Verbindung hab ich mir mit der Commundo-CD mit dem großen schwarzen schönen Hund eingerichtet, für Freizeit hatte ich ne freenet-mail-adresse und füf die "seriöse" Kommunikation hatte ich extra web.de gewählt...:wall::scherzkeks:

Was waren Eure ersten Anbieter? Aber nur, wenn Ihr darüber erzählen möchtet...


----------



## piper-81 (9 April 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallöchen!
Ich dachte ja, es sei vielleicht doch endlich Ruhe, aber falsch :wall: wir haben nun den Mahnbescheid des Amtsgerichts MAyen bekommen. Wie empfohlen habe ich diesem nun fristgerecht widersprochen. Warten wir mal ab was als nächstes kommt. Ich habe ja soooo die Hoffnung dass die bald mal Ruhe geben, aber ich glaube nicht mehr dran :roll:...
LG, :cry:


----------



## Captain Picard (9 April 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



piper-81 schrieb:


> Warten wir mal ab was als nächstes kommt.


In der Regel ist das Pulver dann verschossen, denn auf Prozesse haben sie sich 
nach meinem Kenntnisstand  noch nicht eingelassen.

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html#post275915


----------



## margarete (12 April 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



aromaeule schrieb:


> Nächster Akt: BID schreibt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WAS möchtest du kündigen? Ich denke, man kann nur etwas kündigen, was man auch abgeschlossen hat....wenn du eine Kündigung schickst, gestehst du doch mutmaßlich ein, dass du auch einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hast?

Es wird vermutlich genug Leute geben, die aus Angst zahlen, und solange das so gut läuft..ich binmir auch sicher, dass Inkassounternehmen nicht prüfen, ob die Forderungen gerechtfertigt sind. Das ist auch vermutlich nicht deren Aufgabe.


----------



## scholli (13 April 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo.

Wollte gestern seit langem mal wieder ne Mail über web.de verschicken und siehe da "Zugang gesperrt" weil ich angeblich Rechnungen nicht bezahlt habe und die Angelegenheit sei an ein Inkassobüro BID übergeben worden. Ich ab ans Telefon und bei web.de angerufen und da wurde mir gesagt ich hätte am 21.06.2009 eine kostenlose 6-Monatige Testphase für den WEB.DE Club abgeschlossen (kann sein weiß ich nicht mehr). Da ich innerhalb der Testphase nicht gekündigt habe wurde der Vertrag zum 21.12.2009 zu einem 1-Jährigem kostenpflichtigen Vertrag. Ich hab dann bei dem Inkassobüro BID angerufen und da wurde mir der Fall näher wie folgt geschildert:am 21.12.2009 wären sofort 15 € fällig gewesen und seit 21.01.2010 wäre ich in Verzug. Am 21.03.2010 waren die nächsten 15 € fällig und jetzt ist es insgesamt eine Forderung von 114,93 EUR :quaengel:.
Die nette Dame bot mir einen Vergleich an über 70 EUR wo ich jetzt mal telefonisch zugestimmt habe.
Ich muß zu meiner Schande gestehen dass ich den Posteingang bei WEB alle paar Monate mal abrufe (zuletzt am 16.01.2010) und die Mails von WEB erst gar nicht anschaue (Werbun...).
Web behauptet auch dass Sie mir eine Rechnung per Post geschickt haben aber an meine alte Adresse wo ich vor 6 Jahren mal gewohnt habe was ja auch stimmt aber bei WEB.DE habe ich mein Anschrift halt nicht geändert.
Das Inkassobüro versucht angeblich auch schon seit zwei Monaten meine aktuelle Adresse zu finden.
Ich finde es halt ein Frechheit aus einer Forderung von 30 EUR mal ganz schnell 114,93 EUR zu machen, das ist mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen.

WAS SOLL ICH JETZT TUN???
Den Vergleich bezahlen???

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Scholli


----------



## margarete (14 April 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Wenn du wirklich richtig gelesen hast, dann weißt du, was zu tun ist, denn auf den 1.2 Seiten vorher steh ja der Fall eines Minderjährigen, der zwar angab 18 zu sein, aber minderjährig ist.

Zu den Eltern gehen, unbedingt. Wenn man zu feige dazu ist, dann bezahle. Mit 17 ist man nicht geschäftsfähig, das heißt, du kannst weder was abschließen noch was kündigen, OHNE, dass die Eltern ihr Einverständnis gegeben haben. Und die Korrespondenz müssen also auch deine Eltern fürhen, nicht der Minderjährige. Steht alles auf den Seiten vor dieser.,

Ich bin mir aber ganz sicher, dass mittlerweile deutlich bei web.de steht, dass es nach 3 Monaten kostenpflichtig wird.

Ich ärgere mich eigentlich nur darüber, dass immer mehr Jugendlich zu faul sind zum lesen der AGBs und dann sind aber IMMER die Anderen schuld. 17? Sorry, aber dann werdet bitte endlich erwachsen.

Deine Eltern werden nun ausbaden dürfen, was du ihnen eingebrockt hast.
Nämlich monatelange sinnlose nervige Korrespondenz.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 10:26:17 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 10:18:42 ----------




scholli schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Wollte gestern seit langem mal wieder ne Mail über web.de verschicken und siehe da "Zugang gesperrt" weil ich angeblich Rechnungen nicht bezahlt habe und die Angelegenheit sei an ein Inkassobüro BID übergeben worden. Ich ab ans Telefon und bei web.de angerufen und da wurde mir gesagt ich hätte am 21.06.2009 eine kostenlose 6-Monatige Testphase für den WEB.DE Club abgeschlossen (kann sein weiß ich nicht mehr). Da ich innerhalb der Testphase nicht gekündigt habe wurde der Vertrag zum 21.12.2009 zu einem 1-Jährigem kostenpflichtigen Vertrag. Ich hab dann bei dem Inkassobüro BID angerufen und da wurde mir der Fall näher wie folgt geschildert:am 21.12.2009 wären sofort 15 € fällig gewesen und seit 21.01.2010 wäre ich in Verzug. Am 21.03.2010 waren die nächsten 15 € fällig und jetzt ist es insgesamt eine Forderung von 114,93 EUR :quaengel:.
> Die nette Dame bot mir einen Vergleich an über 70 EUR wo ich jetzt mal telefonisch zugestimmt habe.
> ...



Kann sein? Weiß nicht mehr?  Bitte nimm dir die Zeit und lies die postings auf den Seiten davor. Man kann das NICHT aus Versehen abschließen, es handelt sich mutmaßlich um die selbe Sch..., die hier seit 2005 alle Anderen erlebt haben. Also: NICHT zahlen, widersprechen, NICHT kündigen, denn damit bestätigst du mutmaßlich, dass du einen Vertrag eingegengen bist. Es steht ALLES Wichtige, was zu tun ist, groß und breit auf den Seiten davor, also bitte: LESEN.

Falls du es abgeschlossen hat, dann Rede bitte nicht von Abzocke, denn dann wäre es deine eigene Dummheit gewesen, ich glaube aber nciht, dass du was abgeschlossen hast. bei dieser Clubmitgliedschaftsgeschichte werden NIEMALS Rechnungen verschickt, sondern sofort letzte Mahnungen.

dann kommte Inkasso und letzte außergerichtl Mahnung usw. der Trick: die Leute haben Angst und zahlen....wegen alter Anschrift, dann frag sie doch mal, an welche Anschrift sie die Rechnung geschickt haben wollen? Muss ja im PC stehen. Wenn du die bei web.de nicht geändert hast, wirds nämlich bei denen mau. Die werden behaupoten, du hast den vertrag online abgeschlossen und nur DU kennst die Logindaten, später bieten sie dir an, nur die Hälfte zu zahlen, bleibt man stur, werden die Gebühren erlassen.

SO war es bei den meisten hier von uns.

Wenn d u eine Rechtsschutzversicherung hast, mach deinem Anwalt ne Freude und gib ihm das Zeug, da hat er auch bissel Spaß..


----------



## Worry (27 April 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo
habe am 16.04.2010 eine Email von web.de bekommen und solle jetzt 15euro bezahlen für die web.de club mitgliedschaft.

Ausgelöst durch das geburtstagsgeschenk zum 18ten im Januar. Habe aber nur unwissentlich diesen vertrag abgeschlossen!! Und wurde jetzt von dieser Rechnung überrascht.
Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, habe ich jetzt einen Vertrag über ein ganzes Jahr??

Habe jetzt schon 20 Seiten des Threads durchgelesen aber mir fehlt eine konkrete Anleitung wie ich da wieder herauskommen könnte ohne zu zahlen.
Und an welche Emailadresse ich web schreiben soll das ich nicht zahle usw..

Danke schonmal


----------



## margarete (28 April 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Bei Minderjährigen empfehlen wir, die Eltern zu informieren.
> 
> Verträge mit Minderjährigen, wenn sie sogenannte "Dauerschuldverhältnisse" (Abos) betreffen, sind "schwebend unwirksam" und können von den Erziehungsberechtigten bei Kenntnisnahme jederzeit für nichtig erklärt werden.



Da hast du völlig Recht. Das "Problem" dabei wird sein, dass die Minderjährigen nun Schiss haben, sich ihren Eltern anzuvertrauen, weil sie Bockmist gemacht haben. Ich erinnere an den Jungen, der sich bei web.de mit einem falschen Geburtsdatum als volljährig ausgab...
-----

Worry, es steht wirklich ALLES auf den Seiten, was zu tun ist, also bitte, lesen...
Was heißt: Unwissentlich abgeschlossen? Hast du oder hast du nicht?

Man kann die Mitgliedschaft NICHT abschließen, ohne, dass man noch mal aufgefordert wird, die Logindaten einzugeben.
Die Geburtstagsnummer ist vor einiogen Jahren bereist von der Verbraucherschutzzentrale abgemahnt worden, web.de hat damals eine Unterlassungserklärung unterschrieben, gegen die sie in deinem FAll eindeutig verstößt, wenn es das  Gebuststagsgeschenk ist. 

Wenn es dir zu aufwendig ist, die Seiten hier zu lesen, dann geh bitte zur Verbraucherzentrale und zahle dort die kleine Gebühr. Ich glaube 10 Euro oder so. Die wissen sicher auch seit Jahren Bescheid, denn das geht seit 2004!

WAs mich etwas verwundert ist, dass du eine RECHNUG bekommen hast.. sonst schicken die nie eine Rechnung, sondern sofort die letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung oder eine der Mahnungen.. Bist du dir sicher, dass es eine Rechnung ist? Guck noch mal bitte.

Wenn du die Clubmitgliedschaft NICHT abgeschlossen hast, sondern die sich- wie in den anderen Fällen - nach 3 Monaten automatisch verlängert hat, keine Panik. Da kommst du du wieder raus.

WENN du die abgeschlossen hast, bist du wissentlich im Vertrag. (DAs glaub ich aber eher nicht..) DAS steht aber alles in den AGBs von Web.de. Auch die Vertragsdauer. Bitte sei nicht böse, ich bin sehr direkt. Ich bin ab und zu wirklich entsetzt, wie fast leichtsinnig manche mit dem Internet umgehen...hast du die AGBs gelesen?

Man darf hier öffentlich keine Rechtsberatung geben, wenn du willst, schreibe mich per PN an, dann helfe ich dir gern. Und. Nicht zahlen und bitte keine Panik.

Ich müsste den gesamten Text der mail sehen. Und ich bräuchte noch einige Informationen von dir.


----------



## piper-81 (28 April 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

So, nachdem ich dem Mahnbescheid widersprochen  habe, kam ein weiterer Brief vom Amtsgericht...blablabla...außergerichtliche Einigung...blablabla...
Gestern war aber wieder ein Brief von BID in der Post, wieder Forderungen, diesmal "nur" 50 €... HÄH?? :roll:


----------



## Worry (28 April 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Habe dir per PN geantwortet


----------



## Teleton (28 April 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> kam ein weiterer Brief vom Amtsgericht...blablabla...außergerichtliche Einigung.


Wirklich vom Gericht oder von der Gegenseite?


----------



## margarete (29 April 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



piper-81 schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich dem Mahnbescheid widersprochen  habe, kam ein weiterer Brief vom Amtsgericht...blablabla...außergerichtliche Einigung...blablabla...
> Gestern war aber wieder ein Brief von BID in der Post, wieder Forderungen, diesmal "nur" 50 €... HÄH?? :roll:



Du hast aber auch nicht alle Seiten hier gelesen, oder, pööööses piper)? Sonst wüsstest du, wieso jetzt weniger kommt... 1. hantieren hier ja mehrere Stellen an dir rum und die 50 Euronen könnten jetzt das "Kulanzangebot" sein..50 Euro für nothing ist doch besser als nix for nothing.

Aber, wenn das Kulanzgedöns kommt, isset bald vorbei..

Ich habe IMMER und IMMER wieder den selben Widerspruch losgejagt, gern auch mal über Fax, mehrmals am Tag. Irgendwann schrieb einer hier: Fax is abgestellt.... tja, so ist dat, wenn man genervt wird...:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## margarete (29 April 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Moin Leute, ich kann den vorhergehenden Beitrag nicht mehr editieren, sorry. 

Also, es scheint wieder "Geburtstagsgeschenke" zu geben, wie Worry bestätigen kann..deshalb tackere ich mal nochmal den Hinweis auf die Unterlassungserklärung der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin gegen das feine Geschenk rein.

Sollte also Jemand beschenkt werden, kann er sich drauf berufen. Oder/und sich an die Verbraucherzentrale seines Bundeslandes wenden..

(Modi, leg den Rotstift vonner Edit(h) weg.. ich seh dich schon wieder:-p)

Ich muss aber mal sehr laienhaft den Modi fragen.. So eine Unterlassunsgerklärung, gilt die befristet oder wird die aufgehoben, wenn z.B. die Kosten deutlicher angezeigt werden und somit ein "Verschleierungsverdacht" aus der Welt ist oder so??

Es ist aber hier wieder so, dass die Kosten NICHT sofort erkennbar sind, erst wieder gaaanz unten irgendwo unter einem Sternchen..

Hier ist der link.
Web.de-Clubgeschenk - Webde, Verbraucherzentrale, Werbung, E-Mail, Sachsen, Web-Club, Verbraucher, Testzeit, Geschenk, Henschler, Unterlassungserklärung, Zahlung - BLOGSPAN.NET


----------



## Teleton (29 April 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



margarete schrieb:


> Also, es scheint wieder "Geburtstagsgeschenke" zu geben, wie Worry bestätigen kann..deshalb tackere ich mal nochmal den Hinweis auf die Unterlassungserklärung der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin gegen das feine Geschenk rein.


Von einer Unterlassungserklärung erfasst ist jeweils nur das konkrete Verhalten welches Gegenstand der Erklärung ist. Ich bezweifle dass WEB versprochen hat nie mehr "Geburtstagsgeschenke" zu verteilen. Welchen genauen Inhalt die abgegebene Unterlassungserklärung hat wissen nur die Beteiligten des Rechtstreit.




margarete schrieb:


> Das "Problem" dabei wird sein, dass die Minderjährigen nun Schiss haben, sich ihren Eltern anzuvertrauen, weil sie Bockmist gemacht haben. Ich erinnere an den Jungen, der sich bei web.de mit einem falschen Geburtsdatum als volljährig ausgab...


Das Problem ist den Zöglingen (und den Eltern) klarzumachen, dass sie gar keinen "Bockmist" gebaut haben solange sie bei Eingabe des falschen Geburtsdatums die Kostenpflichtigkeit nicht erkannten.


----------



## piper-81 (29 April 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich habe nicht nur die letzten Seiten sondern alle gelesen.:-p
Mich wundert aber nur, dass  "BID" sich wieder gemeldet hat und auch was einfordert, aber diesmal nur 50 €! Etwas merkwürdig das ganze! Der Brief wirkt so, als wäre es ein ganz neuer Brief...

(habe keine PN bekommen...)

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 10:09:11 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 10:07:48 ----------

Der erste Brief nach dem Widerspruch war vom Amtsgericht Mayen, der zweite nun von BID...


----------



## technofreak (29 April 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



piper-81 schrieb:


> Der erste Brief nach dem Widerspruch war vom Amtsgericht Mayen, der zweite nun von BID...


>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html



haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Auf den Widerspruch antwortet das Mahngericht dann noch mit einer sogenannten Abgabenachricht. Die bestätigt zum einen den Zugang des Widerspruchs und zum anderen wird darin angegeben, welches Gericht sich zunächst der Sache annehmen muss.



Das war vermutlich der Brief vom AG Mayen. Der  andere ist Müll, ein MB kommt ausschließlich 
 vom Mahngericht.


----------



## margarete (29 April 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Teleton schrieb:


> Von einer Unterlassungserklärung erfasst ist jeweils nur das konkrete Verhalten welches Gegenstand der Erklärung ist. Ich bezweifle dass WEB versprochen hat nie mehr "Geburtstagsgeschenke" zu verteilen. Welchen genauen Inhalt die abgegebene Unterlassungserklärung hat wissen nur die Beteiligten des Rechtstreit.
> 
> Das Problem ist den Zöglingen (und den Eltern) klarzumachen, dass sie gar keinen "Bockmist" gebaut haben solange sie bei Eingabe des falschen Geburtsdatums die Kostenpflichtigkeit nicht erkannten.



Moin Tele, erst mal, WER hat dich denn da so fein auf Papier gebracht? Großartig
Also, soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe, bezog sich die Unterlassungserklärung direkt und konkret und wirkluch NUR auf das Geburstagsgeschenk. Ich muss mal tiefer suchen. Ich habe damals die Verbraucherzentrale meines Bundeslandes informiert und die haben mir privat per mail den kompletten Text geschickt..aber da muss ich wirklich tiefer buddeln.

Zum Umgang mit dem Internet von Minderjährigen:

Ich meine, dass viele einfach zu sorglos mit dem Internet umgehen. Da werden Daten frei gegeben, Sobald da steht: Schnäppchen, setzt der Kopp aus.

Und wer liest schon AGBs.
Aber hier sehe ich 1. Eltern in der Pflicht, zu gucken, was das "liebe Kind" so macht mit dem PC.

Und aber Jugendliche sollten sich auch langsam die Mühe machen und begreifen,d ass ein PC nicht nur zum daddeln da ist..
Also ICH persönlich finde, das ist ne Grundhaltung mit dem falschen Geburtsdatum..DU siehst das NICHT als Bockmist an? Juristisch ist es und bleibt es: BETRUG.

ICH schon, wenn mein Kind falsche Daten angibt. Da sind wir wohl verschiedener Ansicht.:-?

Piper, worry meinte vermutlich mit der PN mich, denke ich..


----------



## piper-81 (29 April 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

_Piper, worry meinte vermutlich mit der PN mich, denke ich.. _

Oh, ok, das wird wohl so sein :-D


----------



## Teleton (29 April 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



margarete schrieb:


> Moin Tele, erst mal, WER hat dich denn da so fein auf Papier gebracht? Großartig


Mein Avatar ist von meinem Sohn gezeichnet worden, aber von fotographischer Qualität 


> Also, soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe, bezog sich die Unterlassungserklärung direkt und konkret und wirkluch NUR auf das Geburstagsgeschenk.


Sicherlich nur in der damaligen konkreten Gestalt. Ansonsten muss halt die abmahnende VZ prüfen ob ein Verstoss vorliegt und dann ggf versuchen die Kohle aus dem Vertragsstrafeversprechen zu holen.


> Ich meine, dass viele einfach zu sorglos mit dem Internet umgehen. Da werden Daten frei gegeben, Sobald da steht: Schnäppchen, setzt der Kopp aus.


Jau





> Aber hier sehe ich 1. Eltern in der Pflicht, zu gucken, was das "liebe Kind" so macht mit dem PC.


Ja aber um das Kind zu schützen und nicht irgendwelche Fallensteller. Und je nach Alter müssen und sollen Kinder nicht ununterbrochen beaufsichtigt werden.





> Also ICH persönlich finde, das ist ne Grundhaltung mit dem falschen Geburtsdatum..DU siehst das NICHT als Bockmist an? Juristisch ist es und bleibt es: BETRUG.


Das ist kein Betrug weil es am Vorsatz fehlt. Das falsche Geburtsdatum muss angegeben worden sein um den Betreiber um seine Kohle zu bescheissen. Daran fehlt es wenn keine Kostenpflicht erkannt wurde. Wer nicht erkannt hat, dass es kostet ist kein Zechpreller wenn er unzutreffende Daten eingibt.


> ICH schon, wenn mein Kind falsche Daten angibt. Da sind wir wohl verschiedener Ansicht.:-?


Meine Kinder bekommen keinen Ärger wenn sie in eine Falle getappt sind. Ärger gibt es aber wenn die entgegen meiner Predigten irgendwo echte Daten angeben.


----------



## FunnyRaptor (30 April 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo an alle

ich bin leider in diese [...] web.de club abzocke reingeraten, wie muss ich mich richtig verhalten. Also ich erzähl jetzt mal ein bischen darüber 

An meinem 18 Geburtstag habe ich mich in web.de Eingeloggt, dann kam ein Fenster mit einem Geschenk wegen meiner treue in web.de, dort stand "Geschenk auspacken" das habe ich jetzt auch gemacht, dann musste ich meine Email Adresse und PW eingeben und dummerweise die Agb Akzeptieren, so soweit so gut dann nach 3 Monaten bekahm ich eine Zahlungsaufforderung von 30 oder 60 Euro, ich hab alles verpennt ich war im Urlaub ich dachte das das die 3 Monate kostenlos sei weil ja dich und Fett Draufstand 3 Monate Kostnlos Testen <.< So dann hab ich auch nach 1 Monat die 1 Mahnung bekommen das ich irgendwie 15 Euro Locker machen soll wenn nicht werden sie gleich ihre Anwälte und das Inkasso einschalten wenn ich nicht die summe bis zum 6.5 überweise. Ich habe auch vor 3 Wochen Eine Schriftliche kündigung per Post gesendet und mein vertrag Läuft am 11.3.11 ab. Ich habe aber keine lust zu zahlen ich bin versehentlich draufgekommen was muss ich tun werrden die mich verklagen ?
ich glaube nicht viele sagen die machen nur leere drohungen stimmt das ??

was sagt ihr?

vielen dank das ihr das gelesen habt und ich brauche eure Hilfe ich kann einfach nicht mehr in ruhe Schlafen wegen den [...] !!

_[Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## margarete (4 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



FunnyRaptor schrieb:


> Hallo an alle
> 
> ich bin leider in diese [...] web.de club abzocke reingeraten, wie muss ich mich richtig verhalten. Also ich erzähl jetzt mal ein bischen darüber
> _full quote gekürzt modaction _



Moin Funny,

bitte sei nicht böse, aber lies die Forenseiten, da steht ALLES drin, was man tun muss und was einen erwartet.

Deine Schilderung widerspricht sich leider. Auf der einen Seite schreibst du, du hast -weil du neugierig warst und vielleicht etwas UMSONST bekommen würdest, den AGBs ZUGESTIMMT, dann kannst du nicht davon sprechen, dass du das aus Versehen abgeschlossen hast.

Denn man sollte die AGBs auch lesen, ehe man ihnen zustimmt. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass du das das nächste Mal tust....

Die Leute, die hier in die Verträge geraten sind, sind das, OHNE, dass sie die Clubmitgliedschaft angenommen haben und irgenwo zugestimmt haben. Die haben z.B. das Clubgeschenk per Post als Werbung erhalten, da stand gornix drin von automatischer Verlängerung. Oder per mail angeboten u.a...

Vielleicht hat Jemand für dich einen Rat, ICH habe an der Stelle im Moment keinen. Sorry. Außer, dass du damit zur Verbraucherzentrale deines Bundeslandes gehst und dich da beraten lässt. Aber warte mal noch ein paar Tage, vielleicht haben die anderen noc eine Idee.

Aber auf jeden Fall beweist DU mit deiner Schilderung, dass man die Clubmitgliedschaft NICHT durch aus Versehen Klicken abschließen kann, sondern, dass man noch mal seine login-Daten angeben muss.

Ach, was ICH dir  noch raten würde. Sprich doch mal mit deinen Eltern. Vertrau dich Ihnen an. Vielleicht haben die eine Rechtschutzversicherung und/oder einen Anwalt, der Euch dazu beraten kann, auch, wenn du schon volljährig bist...
--------------

@Tele: Schutz des Kindes und der persönlichen realen Daten: völlig dacour.
Mir fiel bei der Geschichte, in der der junge Mann absichtlich sich auf 18 getrimmt hat, der Sohn meiner Nachbarin ein. GRAD 18 geworden und aber nur Nonsens im Kopp bzw. obwohl 18. kümmert er sich NICHT um das, was er verbockt, sondern "gibt es ab" bei mum. Die steht dann bei mir vor der Tür: Kannst du mir mal was schreiben. "Missjööö" ist dabei aber nie anwesend. letztes Beispiel: der war in der City und hat einem Zeitschriftenanwerber seine Kontodaten gegeben für eine Einzugsermächtigung, ist angesprochen worden. Der Anwerber hätte ihn genötigt und am Arm festgehalten, er war mit noch einigen Freunden unterwegs. (Als "Blag", hatte der öfter schon Kontakt mit der Polizei, Scheiben einwerfen mit 11, Mopped klauen mit 13 usw.) Und er meint wohl, die Mutter regelt alle Delikte weiter, auich, wenn er jetzt volljährig ist..

Ich helfe gern, aber  hier sagte ich dann meiner Nachbarin: Also, man kann sicher mal angesprochen werden, aber, bis man seine EC-Karte rausholt  und alle Daten diktiert, muss schon viel passieren. Er hatte natürlich auch seinen Namen UND Adresse angegeben. UND den Abovertrag unterschrieben. Und seiner Mutter dann was vom Pferd erzählt. Man kann seine Kinder nicht genug zur Vorsicht raten.

UND ich will auch mal an der Stelle sagen, dass man selbst nie auslernt. bei mir stand letztens ein Telekom-Mitarbeiter direkt vor der Wohnungstür, die Ommi im EG hatte ihn reingelassen, die lässte auch die Zeugen Jehovas rein...*g*

Ich war SO geplättet, dass ich ihn zwar abgewimmelt habe, aber in dem Moment nicht auf den Gedanken kam, dass der nicht echt sein könnte...Tellekom bestätigte das in einem Telefonat später, dass sie KEINE T-Com- MItarbeiter von Tür zu Tür schicken...
Ich wünsch Euch eine angenehme Restwoche.


----------



## technofreak (4 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



margarete schrieb:


> ..Tellekom bestätigte das in einem Telefonat später, dass sie KEINE T-Com- MItarbeiter von Tür zu Tür schicken...


Dann hat der an der Strippe  gelogen.  Habe selbst echte T-Com Klinkenputzer erlebt.

Ob der bei dir echt war oder nicht, weiß ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## margarete (4 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

@Techno, der T-Com- Mitarbeiter fragte mich als erstes, wie hoch meine Telefonrechnung sei.

Wenn der wirklich direkt von T-Com gewesen wäre, hätte er das gewusst, oder? 

Aber ich hab mal gehört, dass Außendienstmitarbeiter von Outsourcingfirmen rumgehen, um für Anbieterwechsel zu werben..

Das Thema bei mir im Haus ist, dat die wirklich liebe Ommi immer sehr nett ist und meine Pakete annimmt, aber leider jeden Teppichhändler rein lässt ins Haus und die enge Verwandtschaft wird schon mal ausgesperrt...

Vor allem weiß ich: Wenn der erst bei MIR oben ist, haben die 3 Omis im EG mutmaßlich wieder Verträge abgeschlossen, über extra Fahrten in Kliniken mit angeblichen Caritas-Mitarbeitern usw.

Wenigstens erzählen sie es mittlerweile, so dass man noch reagieren kann..
Aber ich hab sie lieb)


----------



## technofreak (4 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Korn schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Web.de-Geschädigte,
> 
> 
> wäre jemand von Euch bereit, sich in der Angelegenheit Web.de gegenüber der Presse zu äußern? Es ginge um einen Beitrag in einem großen deutschen Nachrichtenmagazin.
> ...



Der Aufruf erfolgt mit Zustimmung der Forenbetreiber


----------



## Teleton (4 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



margarete schrieb:


> Deine Schilderung widerspricht sich leider. Auf der einen Seite schreibst du, du hast -weil du neugierig warst und vielleicht etwas UMSONST bekommen würdest, den AGBs ZUGESTIMMT, dann kannst du nicht davon sprechen, dass du das aus Versehen abgeschlossen hast.


Nur weil ein Haken bei den AGB gemacht wurde ist doch ein Versehen bzw Übersehen der Kostenpflicht nicht ausgeschlossen. 
Was hätte eine Kostenpflicht da überhaupt zu suchen? Wir sind doch nicht in Entenhausen, wo Dagobert gemeine Klausel in einem winzigen Fliegendreck verstecken darf.


> Denn man sollte die AGBs auch lesen, ehe man ihnen zustimmt. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass du das das nächste Mal tust....


Stimmt zwar grundsätzlich, aber auch der Gesetzgeber hat erkannt dass nur wenige die AGB lesen, deshalb gibt es ja die Schutzvorschriften der §§ 307 ff BGB mit reichlich Klauselverboten.


> Die Leute, die hier in die Verträge geraten sind, sind das, OHNE, dass sie die Clubmitgliedschaft angenommen haben und irgenwo zugestimmt haben. Die haben z.B. das Clubgeschenk per Post als Werbung erhalten, da stand gornix drin von automatischer Verlängerung. Oder per mail angeboten u.a...


Wie kommst Du auf diese Idee? Seit Jahren wimmelt es hier von Leuten die bei den verschiedenen Bewerbungen (insbesondere Geburtstagsgeschenken) den Preis übersehen haben. Auch wenn die AGB abgenickt wurden.


> Vielleicht hat Jemand für dich einen Rat, ICH habe an der Stelle im Moment keinen. Sorry. Außer, dass du damit zur Verbraucherzentrale deines Bundeslandes gehst und dich da beraten lässt.


Verbraucherzentrale ist schon mal eine gute Idee. 
Ansonsten hast Du überhaupt eine ordnungsgemäße Widerrufsbelehrung erhalten? 


> Aber auf jeden Fall beweist DU mit deiner Schilderung, dass man die Clubmitgliedschaft NICHT durch aus Versehen Klicken abschließen kann, sondern, dass man noch mal seine login-Daten angeben muss.


Das beweist aber noch lange keinen wirksamen Vertragsschluss oder eine ordnungsgem. Widerrufsbelehrung



> Ach, was ICH dir  noch raten würde. Sprich doch mal mit deinen Eltern. Vertrau dich Ihnen an.


 Sehe ich auch so, die können dann auch hier lesen
--------------



> @Tele: Schutz des Kindes und der persönlichen realen Daten: völlig dacour.
> Mir fiel bei der Geschichte, in der der junge Mann absichtlich sich auf 18 getrimmt hat, der Sohn meiner Nachbarin ein. GRAD 18 geworden und aber nur Nonsens im Kopp bzw. obwohl 18. kümmert er sich NICHT um das, was er verbockt, sondern "gibt es ab" bei mum. Die steht dann bei mir vor der Tür: Kannst du mir mal was schreiben. "Missjööö" ist dabei aber nie anwesend.


 Gut das ist dann etwas was über Erziehung geregelt werden muss. Es ist aber das Vorrecht der Jugend Mist  bauen zu können und trotzdem auf die Hilfe der Eltern vertrauen zu können. Nur ist bei einer Abofalle falsche Daten eingeben kein "Mist bauen".


> letztes Beispiel: der war in der City und hat einem Zeitschriftenanwerber seine Kontodaten gegeben für eine Einzugsermächtigung, ist angesprochen worden. Der Anwerber hätte ihn genötigt und am Arm festgehalten, .....Und er meint wohl, die Mutter regelt alle Delikte weiter, auich, wenn er jetzt volljährig ist..Ich helfe gern, aber  hier sagte ich dann meiner Nachbarin: Also, man kann sicher mal angesprochen werden, aber, bis man seine EC-Karte rausholt  und alle Daten diktiert, muss schon viel passieren. Er hatte natürlich auch seinen Namen UND Adresse angegeben. UND den Abovertrag unterschrieben. Und seiner Mutter dann was vom Pferd erzählt. Man kann seine Kinder nicht genug zur Vorsicht raten.


Er ist anscheinend auf einen aufdringlichen Zeitschriftendrücker reingefallen, passiert vielen jungen Erwachsenen. War ihm möglicherweise peinlich zuzugeben, dass er die Märchen geglaubt hat. Kann man doch trotzdem versuchen zu helfen und wenn man ihn nur zum Anwalt oder der Verbraucherzentrale schickt um die Widerrufsbelehrung zu prüfen.


----------



## margarete (4 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> Ansonsten hast Du überhaupt eine ordnungsgemäße Widerrufsbelehrung erhalten?



*GradaufmSchlauchsteh..* Wofür? Für das Geburtstagsgeschenk?
Ich miste die Post immer gleich unten am Conrainer aus, ich denke, das mit dem Geschenk stand direkt als Hinweis schonauf dem Umschlag..und, als ich las kostenlse Clubmitgliedschaft als Geschenk, war dat Containerchen schon auf..*ggg*




> Kann man doch trotzdem versuchen zu helfen und wenn man ihn nur zum Anwalt oder der Verbraucherzentrale schickt um die Widerrufsbelehrung zu prüfen.


Du, kein Thema, aber ihre beiden Söhne waren es so gewohnt, dass mit dem ganzen Zeug sich dann NUR die Mutter befasst, sicher auch eine Diskussion über grundsätzliche Erziehung.

Der ältere der Beiden hat es "geschafft" bis zu "Frau Christal" plus Fahren ohne Fleppen, als Beifahrer Frau Christal mit dem Auto der Mutter und Verfolgungsjagd durch die Polizei plus direktes Ausbremsen. 

Ich habe viele Abende am PC gesessen mit ihr und Briefe geschrieben, den Sohn hab ich nur gesehen, wenn er die Wäsche zu Mama brachte, aus der WG.Nicht nur SEINE Wäsche.. Aber lassen wir das..

Aber, was du sagst, die wenigsten lesen die AGBs und dann gleicht man eben die Gesetze an? Das ist aber dann wirklich, als wenn man die Omma die Treppe runterschubst und dann sagst; Warum rennst Du so..

Wobei ich den berechtigten Hinweis von dir auf den Fliegendreck-Kostenhinweis und das Lesen von AGBs noch als zwei verschiedene Wiesen sehe

Eigentlich reicht es fast aus, wenn man seinem Kinde sagt, egal, wann und wo: Außer zum Geburstag und zu Weihnachten von Mama und Papa.. laaaangsam und erst gucken, wenn irgendwo steht: Umsonst oder geschenkt..:scherzkeks:

Achso, bei dem Drücker hatte der Junge nix in der Hand, weder ne Kopie noch irgendwas, keine Adresse, nix. Aber, er muss ja seine EC-Karte aus dem Portmanee geholt haben.. also SO fix geht das ja nun auch nicht. Der wäre weder zum Anwalt, noch zur VZ gegangen..


----------



## Sofasöldner (11 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo,

auch ich bin ein Opfer besagter Abzocke.

Ich habe mittlerweile den 2. Brief des Inkasso-Unternehmens BID bekommen.
Komischerweise wird der Brief immer doppelt geschickt, das is schonmal das erste Verwunderliche.

Folgende Fragen:

-Soll ich BID weiter ignorieren?
-Falls nein, an wen soll ich mich jetzt wenden? An web.de oder an BID?


Ich habe diesen Thread schon gelesen (natürlich nicht alles) , allerdings stellen sich mir noch ebendiese Fragen.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Teleton (11 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Sofasöldner schrieb:


> Komischerweise wird der Brief immer doppelt geschickt, das is schonmal das erste Verwunderliche.


Haben denn beide das gleiche Aktenzeichen?


----------



## Sofasöldner (11 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

falls du die inkasso-nr. meinst: die is unterschiedlich.
auf den doppelten web.de-briefen standen anfangs auch unterschiedliche daten , paar tage verschoben.


----------



## Teleton (11 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Dann glauben die auch, dass Du zwei Mitgliedschaften hast. Zwei Aktenzeichen= zwei Forderungen


----------



## Sofasöldner (11 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

wird ja immer unseriöser... wie kommt man auf so nen mist?

und was viel wichtiger ist: an wen soll ich denn jetzt schreiben? soll ich überhaupt etwas schreiben?


----------



## Sofasöldner (11 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

hab jez folgendes gemacht: unter einer inkassonummer ne email geschrieben mit folgendem inhalt: 


Hiermit widerspreche ich der von Ihnen geltend gemachten Forderung in vollem Umfang.
Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass ich in irgend einer Geschäftsbeziehung zu Ihrem Kunden
WEB.DE GmbH, 56410 Montabaur, Elgendorfer Str. 57
stehe oder stand.
Weiterhin sind mir die von Ihnen aufgeführten Inkassonummern vom unbekannt.
Bitte senden Sie mir entsprechende Unterlagen zu, aus denen zweifelsfrei hervorgeht, wann und wie ich diese Dienstleistungsverträge abgeschlossen haben soll.
Sollten Sie mir nicht wie angefordert innerhalb von 14 Tagen die entsprechenden Beweise
für das Zustandekommen eines rechtsgültigen Vertrages zukommen lassen, betrachte ich diese Angelegenheit als erledigt.



sollte noch ne mail kommen , werde ich denen klar machen, dass ich mir den vertrag unbewusst eingefangen habe und sie einen gerichtlichen mahnbescheid anfordern sollen . so stand es als tipp in nem anderen forum und das klingt auch plausibel, da sowas noch nie der fall war.

habt ihr noch tipps/anregungen etc?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:28:29 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:26:56 ----------

im text ist ein fehler, der in der mail aber nicht is: da stehen die inkassonummern noch dabei, kein datum und auch sonst nix. (kleiner fehler bei kopieren-einfügen)


----------



## piper-81 (11 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

So, mal wieder Post von BID. Ich dachte nach den Briefen vom Amtsgericht Mayen sei damit Schluss?? Falsch verstanden? :roll: 
Ich habe ja dem Mahnbescheid widersprochen, dass wurde auch so anerkannt, es kam ein Brief von wegen "außergerichtliche Einigung". Dann kam ja wieder ein Brief von BID mit Forderung ca. 50 €.
Heute wieder: Wir geben Ihnen nochmals Gelegenheit weiterführende Maßnahmen und Kosten zu vermeiden, Gesamtforderung nun 58,01 €.
Nach Ablauf der Frist stehen weitere Maßnahmen an...
blabla...
Fängt das ganze jetzt wieder von vorne an??? :wall: HILFE! Scheiße! :quaengel:


----------



## technofreak (11 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



piper-81 schrieb:


> Fängt das ganze jetzt wieder von vorne an???



du könntest den Spiess rumdrehen 
Mahnbescheid - Antispam Wiki


> Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren
> 
> Der angebliche Schuldner, der aufgrund einer unberechtigten Forderung mit einem Mahnbescheid konfrontiert wird, hat seinerseits die Möglichkeit, die gerichtliche Klärung des Falls zu erzwingen. Das ist dann angebracht, wenn zu befürchten ist, dass nach dem widersprochenen Mahnbescheid trotzdem weiter außergerichtlich gemahnt wird, und bei eindeutig liegenden Fällen (z.B. Widerruf wurde fristgemäß ausgesprochen und nachweislich zugestellt, bzw. es ist niemals etwas bestellt worden).
> 
> Dies ist ein Trick, mit dem ein Abzocker, der den Mahnbescheid als Druckmittel benutzt, oft nicht rechnet. Der angebliche Schuldner kann den Abzocker auf diese Weise dazu zwingen, "Farbe zu bekennen" bzw. "die Hose runterzulassen" und ihn in ein streitiges Verfahren zwingen, welches der Abzocker eigentlich unbedingt vermeiden wollte.


----------



## piper-81 (11 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Darauf habe ich ehrlich gesagt kein Bock! Also meinst du es fängt wieder von vorne an, wieder Briefe, wieder Mahnbescheid, wieder Widerspruch...


----------



## technofreak (11 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Für Mahnmüll gibt es umweltfreundliche grüne/blaue  Tonnen 

Mahnbescheide kosten den Antragsteller  immerhin 23€ . Allzu oft werden die
 das m.E daher  nicht wiederholen


----------



## piper-81 (11 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

hoffen wir es!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## margarete (12 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hi Sofa,

ich vermute auch, die haben die gleich 2 Clubmitgliedschaften angedreht, also auf zwei web.de-Adressen.

Yep, klingt gut, was Du geschrieben hast, hast Du ein Fa? Dann legs da noch mal drauf oder haste ne Lesebestätigung bei der mail eingerichtet?
Auf jeden Fall kommt noch der "Kulanzvorschlag", nur die Hälfte zu bezahlen...wehe, du machst dat, dann komm ich mal bei dir vorbei und lass mir auch  "ne Hälfte" geben, weil ich deinen Zaun gekrabbelt hab:-p

VOR der Kulanzstory könnt noch bissel Inkasso kommen, nach dem Kulnazbrief kommt meist die Rücknahme der Forderungen und der Glückwunsch für weitere gute Zusammenarbeit :wall::scherzkeks:


----------



## Sofasöldner (12 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

hi margarete,

danke für deine antwort.
was ist ein FA? 
ich werde nicht einen cent rausrücken, keine sorge


----------



## margarete (12 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Sorry, natürlich ein Fax:scherzkeks::scherzkeks:
(Ich habe meinen Widerspruch öfter gefaxt, weil die mich auch öfter genervt haben und auf meinen Widerspruch reagiert hatten als könnten sie net lesen...
Wenn die mich nerven, nerv ich  die auch. Ich weeiß gar net, ob die ds Fax schon wieder in Betrieb haben, es schrieb mal einer, es wäre aus.:sun:


----------



## Sofasöldner (12 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

achsooo 

sowas haben wir glaub ich nicht hier.. naja mal schauen was als nächstes passiert, ich halte dich/euch auf dem laufenden


----------



## klausimaus (13 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Das mit der WEB.de Clubmitgliedschaft ist mir auch passiert. Nach einigem suchen habe ich dann eine Telefonnummer gefunden, bei der man die Mitgliedschaft vor Ablauf der Probezeit kündigen kann. Fand ich sehr unverschämt, habe aber dann dort angerufen, gekündigt und die Sache hatte sich erledigt. Für mich trotzdem Abzocke und Web.de ist für mich seitdem gestorben. SDchade dass einige von euch damit so viel Ärger haben. Aber wie gesagt, dieser eine Anruf (natürlich kostenpflichtig) hat gereicht und ich war raus aus der Nummer.


----------



## margarete (14 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Sofasöldner schrieb:


> achsooo
> 
> sowas haben wir glaub ich nicht hier.. naja mal schauen was als nächstes passiert, ich halte dich/euch auf dem laufenden




Moin Sofa, mir fällt grad noch ein...OB du zwei Clubmitgliedschaften iam Start hast, bekommst du so raus:

Erfahrungsgemäß sperren die von web, bevor sie mir dem Mahnkram beginnen die accounts, die es betrifft. Denn in der Korrespondenz steh dann irgendwann auch, du hättest den Vertrag mutmaßlich online abgeschlossen oder per mail. 

Und da wäre es ja dumm, wenn du nachsehen könntest..:scherzkeks:

Ich hatte bei web.de eine ordentliche Adresse und eine datingadresse, falls Frau mal im Internet einen Kerl suchst, solls ja geben.

Die datingadresse hab ich dann 2 oder 3 Jahre nicht genutzt und DA haben die mir die Clubmitgliedschaft draufgebügelt. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du vielleicht auch 2 Adressen hast, aber normalerweise schreiben die die mailadresse, auf die sich die Migliedschaft bezieht, immer mit dazu...

Haben Sie das? Wenn nicht, ist es nur EIN Verfahren und da hier auch verschiedene Stellen am Fummeln sind, überschneidet sich die Post auch gern mal..


----------



## Sofasöldner (14 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

uff, ich hab wirklich viele adressen dort.. grad bei 2 anderen geschaut: nix
ich denk da is denen wohl einfach ein fehler unterlaufen .... keine ahnung​


----------



## margarete (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Früher war der Clubmitgliedschaftsaccount blau hinterlegt, der "normale" gelb.

Gibt es farbliche Unterschiede in deinen web-accounts? Ich vermute, dass mindestens ein account farblich anders aussieht.

Wenn die JETZT alle noch offen sind, kannst du damit rechnen, dass die Beiden (Oder der eine), für die die Clubmitgliedschaft gelten soll, gesperrt wird, also, falls Du da noch Daten drin hast, besser sichern...

Bei mir und anderen war es so, dass sofort die Mahnung kam und die accounts dicht waren, so dass man auch nicht mehr nachsehen konnte, ob man vielleicht doch aus Versehen oder so..

Eigentlich müsste web.de aber den account benannt haben, auf den sich die Mitgliedschaft bezieht..(?) Stand das dabei?


----------



## Sofasöldner (19 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

eigentlich isses umgekehrt  die mit abo sind im gelben design.
aber is mir echt egal, finde keinen zweiten account der das hat, also was solls.

post is immernoch nich da


----------



## margarete (20 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Oder SO rum, dann hab ICh das wohl verwechselt...
Haben die im ersten brief nicht mitgeteilt, auf welche mailadresse sich der Club bezieht? Bei mri stand dat drin.
Aber auch egal.
Was machst du nun? Bleibst du bei web.de? Ich hab alles dort gecancelt.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hab eben mal wieder eine von den heimtückischen Abounterjubelungversuchen beobachtet.  

Der normale pop3 Zugang wurde verweigert und  auf dem Webzugang  die zum Überdruss 
bekannten Tricks ein Abo unterzujubeln.

Nach "Umschiffen" dieser Falle und  löschen der "Werbebotschaft" ging der pop3 Zugang wieder, 
als ob nie was gewesen wäre


----------



## Sofasöldner (20 Mai 2010)

So, grad eben wieder 2 Briefe vom BID inkasso bekommen mit jeweils folgendem Inhalt (da ich noch für die schule lernen muss verzichte ich mal auf groß-/kleinschreibung):



> Sehr geehrter XY,
> 
> sie bestellten bei iunserer kundin ihr freemailpostfach.
> direkt über ihr freemailpostfach wurde die web.de-clubmitgliedschaft bestellt, die eine gewisse zeit kostenfrei getestet werden konnte. nach ablauf der testphase wurde der vertrag kostenpflichtig und verlängert sich um ein weiteres jahr.
> ...



so das wars , puh. was nun? also zahlen werde ich sowieso nicht, was soll ich denen jez schreiben? drohung mit gerichtl. schritten? 



achja: meine vorherige mail kennst du , margarete /kennt ihr ja noch, also dass ich einen bweis innerhalb von 14 tagen wollte etc.

mir is nochwas eingefallen, bitte posts zusammenfügen @ mods !

margarete, du hattest bis jez komplett recht, is ja auch genau die hälfte des betrags jeweils. musst mir nur noch sagen , was ich genau als nächstes machen muss, bevor ich mich jez doch noch in irgendwas reinreite.
hab schon ne andere "mustermail" parat, aber würd erst gern wissen, was du da jez gemacht hättest, da du ja anscheinend erfahrung damit hast


----------



## Sofasöldner (23 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Habe jetzt folgende Mail an [email protected] , cc an [email protected] geschrieben:



> ehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> hiermit weise ich darauf hin, dass ich mit einer Vergleichszahlung von 37,08€ NICHT einverstanden bin.
> Kann ich auch gar nicht sein, weil Sie weiterhin behaupten, dass ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zwischen Ihnen und mir vorliegt und Sie könnten meine Kündigung rückwirkend nicht akzeptieren, ich Ihnen aber mehrmals deutlich erklärt habe, dass ich niemals die Willenserklärung abgegeben habe, eine Clubmitgliedschaft zu begründen.
> ...



Hab jetzt halt nicht mehr ans BID, sondern direkt an die beiden Adressen geschrieben, wie auf Seite 92 geraten. Hoffe, das passt so. Ist mit Teilen aus diversen anderen Mails, die ich hier im Thread gefunden habe.


----------



## Gartenschlauch (23 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> -sofortige , fristlose Kündigung aus dem web.de Club


Es ist nicht sinnvoll hier von Kündigung zu sprechen. Eigentlich schreibt man auch keine Mails an dubiose Firmen


----------



## Sofasöldner (24 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

wurde aber so geraten auf s. 64 oder so (?), hatte scheinbar auch erfolg.
is das nich im endeffekt egal, ob an web.de oder an deren inkasso?
die werden schon antworten , und wenn nich ham se pech gehabt Oo


----------



## dvill (24 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich empfehle noch, bei Vollmond nachts eine tote schwarze Katze auf dem Friedhof zu vergraben. Das hat in allen bekannten Fällen hier im Forum geholfen.

Ok, alles hätte geholfen. Selbst der, der den schwachsinnigen Mahndrohmüll einfach weggeschmissen hat, hatte niemals Probleme.

Bei dubiosen Vertragsangeboten im Netz bleibt der Anbieter beweispflichtig. Die Anbieter wissen das sehr genau und kassieren einfach nur bei denen, die den Mahndrohzauber als hinreichend "echt" empfinden und "freiwillig" zahlen.


----------



## margarete (25 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Moin Dvill,

im Nachhinein ist man immer klüger. ich gebe dir aber in sofern Recht, dass der, der so ein Angebot erhält, einen PC hat und damit auch die Informationsmöglichkeit. ABER:

Wenn ich hier um mich herumschaue in meinem Mitarbeiterkreis oder Bekanntenkreis, dann ist es so, dass viele sich einen Laptop kaufen. Sie fragen mich. Welchen soll ich mir kaufen? Wenn ich dann zurückfrage: WAS willst Du denn hauptsächlich damit machen? kommt die Antwort: DAs weißt ich eigentlich nicht.
Ich habe einen Mitarbeiter, der hat sich unlängst einen laptop gelauft. Ich vermute, damit er im Garten in Ruhe WM gucken kann.
Der hantiert damit nach dem Motto: Keine Ahnung von PC, aber ich bin experimentierfreudig. Der ist 50 J.!

Die letzte Mitteilung von ihm war (Und dem ist sicher nichts hinzuzufügen.)
Sag mal, wenn ich auf die google-Seite gehe....
Ich habe da mal was eingegeben...und dann erschienen viele Tetxtausschnitte...warum steht da nicht der volle Text. (Ich erklärte ihm kurz die Suchergebnisse.) Er: Das mach ich lieber nicht..da draufklicken, sonst muss ich am Ende was bezahlen...
Und: Da sind doch immer rundrum so kleine bunte Bildchen, kann ich die nicht wegmachen, die stören mich? (Gemeint waren damit die Werbebutton auf den websites..)

ABER er wurschtelt freudig in der Systemsteuerung und Systemwiederherstellung herum. So hat er nichts anderes zu tun, als Software, die im im Laden installiert wurde, zu Hause zu LÖSCHEN...

Er hat bereist einen PC zu Hause, da hat er XP drauf, auf dem Laptop win 7 und letztens sagte er: Könnte man auf den Laptop auch das machen, was auf meinem großen PC ist? An DER Stelle sagte ich: Du, DA kenn ich mich nicht aus..(Denn er spielt auch mit dem Gedanken, den laptop zu reklamieren, weil seine XP-Anwendungen teilweise auf win 7 nicht laufen..wie auch...)
--------

Und dazu kommt, wie du schon richtig sagtest- die Angst vor der "Staatsmacht"...:wall::wall::scherzkeks:

Ich kann es auch nicht nachvollziehen, dass die Geschichte nun schon seit 2004 so gut läuft. Man kommt ins Grübeln, ob man seine Kohle nicht leichter verdienen kann.


Aber EIN Veto gibt es von meiner Seite.. das Eingraben des Miekratz bei Vollmond. Ich bin ja schon froh, dass du so betonst, dass die Katzerl tot ist, bevor du sie verbuddelst..:scherzkeks:


----------



## margarete (25 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Sofasöldner schrieb:


> Habe jetzt folgende Mail an [email protected] , cc an [email protected] geschrieben:
> 
> 
> 
> Hab jetzt halt nicht mehr ans BID, sondern direkt an die beiden Adressen geschrieben, wie auf Seite 92 geraten. Hoffe, das passt so. Ist mit Teilen aus diversen anderen Mails, die ich hier im Thread gefunden habe.



Der Modi schläft? Oder ist das nicht deine echte mailadresse und dein echter Name, den du hier zitierst?

Ich meld mich bei dir später privat, Sofa.
Nochmal: KEINE Kündigung. Es läuft doch genau, wie angekündigt. Nach dem Kulanzbrief ist es fast ausgestanden.

Du schickst einfach das letze Schreiben (Widerspruch) wieder hin. Änderst nur die Anschrift, und, wenn du eine günstige Fax-Option hast, per Fax,..so 10-20 mal. ....NICHT per mail!!!!  Nerv die richtig. Umso schneller gehts.

Oder schreibst einfach 1 Satz:

Ich habe keinen Vertrag, also zahle ich nichts.

In Schriftgröße 60!!:scherzkeks::scherzkeks:


----------



## technofreak (25 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



margarete schrieb:


> Ich kann es auch nicht nachvollziehen, dass die Geschichte nun schon seit 2004 so gut läuft.



Sehr einfach: Weil Inkassostalking zu den in Deutschland verbrieften Rechten gehört, das auch von Staatsanwälten offiziell mit Persilscheinen ausgestattet wird 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nachrichten/61348-persilschein-fuer-katja-guenther.html



margarete schrieb:


> Oder schreibst einfach 1 Satz:
> Ich habe keinen Vertrag, also zahle ich nichts.
> In Schriftgröße 60!!



Mailrobots ist das ziemlich egal, was man ihnen vorlegt Bei sehr vielen Betroffenen 
herrscht die naive Vorstellung, dass die Mahndrohmüllkorrespondenz 
manuell=von Menschen abgewickelt wird.


----------



## margarete (25 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Deshalb sagte ich ja: NICHT per mail.


----------



## technofreak (25 Mai 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Auch das wird in aller Regel nur "industriell" abgefertigt.

PS: Thread vorübergehend geschlossen, da z.Z nicht das geringste an neuen
Erkenntnissen gepostet wird.

Auch andere Threads schliessen in solchen Fällen zeitweise,
da die me-too Posterei nervt und für die Leserschaft
Threads völlig unübersichtlich werden läßt.
Es sind schließlich keine Privatblogs/Privatschwätzchen.
Auf jeden Poster kommen im Durchschnitt mehrere tausend Nurleser


----------



## frankcatkatze (18 Juni 2010)

*WEB.DE Forderung angebliche Mitgliedschaft*

:-pHallo. Bin neu hier.:-p
Habe folgendes Problem. Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich mal bei WEB.de ein kostenpflichtiges mail-konto.Das habe ich aber dann gekündigt.In den letzten 4 Jahren war es nur das FreeMail Konto. Jetzt habe ich vor 5Wochen auf meinem Kontoauszug gesehen das sie die Summe von 72€ abgebucht haben.Ich habe es gleich zurück buchen lassen. Heute kommt ein Schreiben vom Inkasso 
BFS risk&collection GmbH über insgesammt 128,57€, Meine frage ist nun, genügt es schriftlich über Einschreiben zu widerrufen? Und hat schon einer Erfahrungen mit dem Inkassobüro gemacht.:wall:


----------



## Miri (27 Juni 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe im Dezember letzten Jahres auch dieses Geburtstagsgeschenk zum 18. Geburtstag erhalten und bin darauf reingefallen.
Nun habe ich folgende Fragen und wäre für Antworten sehr dankbar:

1. Ist die Masche mit dem Geburtstagsgeschenk im Jahr 2009/2010 immernoch genauso unzulässig wie in den ganzen Forenbeiträgen aus vergangenen Jahren oder hat Web.de mittlerweile eine wasserdichte Absicherung?

2. Wenn ich aus Angst nach der ersten Rechnung den Betrag von 15€ bezahlt habe, kann ich dann trotzdem noch aus der Nummer rauskommen (denn sie bleibt ja unzulässig) oder hab ich mein Schicksal mit dieser einmaligen Zahlung besiegelt? 

Möchte keine weiteren Forderungen dieses dubiosen Vereins begleichen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich mit meiner ersten Zahlung (ich weiß, das war dumm) jetzt den Club-Vertrag stillschweigend bestätigt und akzeptiert habe.

Trotz sorgfältiger Recherche in diesem Forum konnte ich keine Antworten auf meine obigen Fragen finden.

Viele Grüße
eine geplagte Miriam


----------



## Reducal (27 Juni 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

@ Miri, von unzulässig würde ich in dem Zusammenhang nicht schreiben. Es war nur womöglich nicht zwingend ein gültiger Vertrag zu Stande gekommen. Um weitere Folgeforderungen zu umgehen, solltest du den Vertrag (ob gültig oder nicht) auch mal kündigen.

Wie du nun mit den bestehenden Forderungen umgehen sollst/kannst, dürfen wir dir wegen der verbotenen Rechtsberatung nicht erklären. Wegen der ersten Zahlung gibt es hier aber auch was zum lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Miri (27 Juni 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo Reducal,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Dein Hinweis schöpft in jedem Fall ein wenig Mut in mir.
Ich dachte immer, dass sich die "verbotene Rechtsberatung" auf Leute bezieht, die Rechtsberatung gewerblich anbieten, ohne eine anwaltliche Lizenz zu haben.
Wenn mir jemand im Forum sagt, was ich tun könnte oder was er tun würde, so soltle das doch kein Problem sein.

Aber naja, ich bin bestimmt keine Fachfrau, vielleicht ein wenig verzweifelt aber ich werde der Forderung nun widersprechen.
Es kann ja nicht angehen, dass mir Kosten untergejubelt werden, welche groß als "Geschenk" beworben werden?


----------



## dvill (27 Juni 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Miri schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemand im Forum sagt, was ich tun könnte oder was er tun würde, so soltle das doch kein Problem sein.


Für Bernd der Wecker eventuell doch: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...dialer-anwalt-mahnt-verbraucher-forum-ab.html


----------



## Reducal (27 Juni 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Miri schrieb:


> dass mir Kosten untergejubelt werden


Genau das ist das wohl!





Miri schrieb:


> Kosten .... welche  groß als "Geschenk" beworben werden


Geschenkt waren wohl nur die ersten Wochen. Während du dem Präsent zugestimmt hattest,  hatte Web.de erwartet, dass du dich vor Ablauf der Geschenkphase wieder erfolgreich abmeldest. Da das aber nicht passiert war, qualifizierte sich das Gratis-chen zum Premis-chen - so in der Regel die Annahme des Anbieters.


----------



## Miri (28 Juni 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Genau das ist das wohl!Geschenkt waren wohl nur die ersten Wochen. Während du dem Präsent zugestimmt hattest,  hatte Web.de erwartet, dass du dich vor Ablauf der Geschenkphase wieder erfolgreich abmeldest. Da das aber nicht passiert war, qualifizierte sich das Gratis-chen zum Premis-chen - so in der Regel die Annahme des Anbieters.



Ja genau so hab ich das jetzt auch verstanden. Aber genau dieses Vorgehen kann einfach nicht rechtens sein. In Deutschland bzw. in der EU gibt es doch einen ausgeprägten Verbraucherschutz. Wenn mir dieser Preis- bzw. Abohinweis bewusst gewesen wäre, hätte ich das doch niemals angeklickt.

Dürften nicht die Zeiten, in denen mit versteckten Preisangaben und Sternchenhinweisen gespielt wird, nicht vorbei sein?

Oder liegt der Fehler tatsächlich bei mir, wenn ich diese versteckten Hinweise nicht erkenne, unachtsam ein Häkchen zur AGB-Bestätigung setze (bin mir nicht mehr sicher, ob es da ein Häkchen gab - vielleicht weiß hier jemand mehr) und aus Angst die erste Rechnung bzw. Mahnung bezahle?


----------



## timmon (30 Juni 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Guten Tag liebe Community,


Es handelt sich auch um jenes "Geburtstagsgeschenk" von WEB.de.
Ich wurde im Februar 18, habe dann wohl beim einloggen die Nachricht von den Geschenk gekriegt und einfach ohne nachzudenken auf "Weiter" gedrückt. Natürlich hab ich es mir nicht durchgelesen hab gedacht "Ist bestimmt wieder so ein Web.de Spam". Toll und schön Gelber hintergrund in Web.de
Und nach Monaten hab ich mir auch nichts mehr dabei gedacht... Ich wollt ja nur 1x Tag  die Emails Checken. Gestern hab ich mich eingeloggt und vorher kam ein Fenster vonwegen "Offene Mahnungen", ich hab dann in mein Papierkorb geguckt... und siehe da eine Mahnung vom 26.06.2010. Wo drin enthalten steht das ich 15€ Zahlen müsste bis zum 14.07.2010.:wall:

Wie gesagt ich bin gerade erstmal 18... ich weiß gar nicht wie ich darauf reagieren soll. Wie kann man nun GENAU vorgehen ? :cry:
Hab dann natürlich auch gemerkt "Ahh Gelb ahhh ich bin im Web.de Club beigetreten".:wall:

Ich habe mir diesen Thread schon etwas durchgelesen und auch schon realisiert das ich das geld NICHT überweisen sollte. Aber wie vorgehen... 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Timmon


----------



## Reducal (30 Juni 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



timmon schrieb:


> Aber wie vorgehen...


...das dürfen wir dir hier nicht sagen, da das verbotene Rechtsberatung wäre. Aber zumindest solltest du (wenn du es nimmer brauchst) die Clubmitgliedschaft wkündigen, damit keine weiteren Kosten anfallen. Wegen der bestehenden Kosten ist es fraglich, wie du angemeldet bist. Sind dort echte Adressdaten hinterlegt, dann sollte man was tun. Sind dort aber Fakedaten bei der ursprünglichen Anmeldung hinterlegt worden, dann sind die Schriftsätze des Inkasso nicht zustellbar und wer nicht reagiert, der dürfte letztlich raus sein. Nutzen würde ich in dem Fall den Account aber nicht weiter.


----------



## timmon (30 Juni 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Danke schonmal fuer eine Antwort.

Das ist mein Echter account das ist ja das Problem. Ich brauch die email auch weiter...
Aber ich habe gelesen das wenn man kündigt, man eingesteht das man einen Vertrag akzeptiert hat.
Worüber kündigen ? Fax ? email ? Telefon (Ist schwer der Kundneservice ist da wenn ich nicht da bin) ? 

mfg
timmon


----------



## Miri (30 Juni 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

hey timmon,

genau das gleiche ist auch mir passiert zu meinem 18. geburtstag letztes jahr.
aber leider war ich so dumm und hab mich von dieser mahnung so abschrecken lassen, dass ich bezahlt habe und somit sich meine chancen da wieder rauszukommen stark verschlechtert haben.

das mit der verbotenen rechtsberatung ist übrigens hier im forum quatsch. wir sind ganz "normale" leute, die sich gegenseitig nen tipp geben, ohne dass wir das in irgendeiner weise gewerblich anbieten (denn nur dann wäre es verbotene rechtsberatung).

timmon, du solltest einfach nur deine club-mitgliedschaft anfechten. wenn du deine erklärung anfechtest (z.b. weil du dir über den vertragsinhalt (club-mitgliedschaft) nicht im klaren warst, oder weil web.de dich getäuscht hat (immerhin hast du versehentlich irgendwo draufgeklickt und ZACK hattest du nen vertrag an der backe) dann brauchst du auch nix mehr kündigen (denn kündigen kann man nur, wenn man einen gültigen vertrag hat)

du sagst einfach die wahrheit. für dich ist kein vertrag über eine club-mitgliedschaft zustandegekommen.

ich hoffe, du konntest aus meinen wirren formulieren etwas verstehen


----------



## timmon (30 Juni 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Soll ich das Telefonisch machen ? Weil so Kundenservices sind immer naja... Nicht gut... Man wartet stunden und die Leute wissen nie was die machen sollen (wenn es ueberhaupt leute sind) 
FAX versenden am besten ?


----------



## Miri (30 Juni 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

sämtliche erklärungen kann man im allgemeinen auf beliebige art und weise übermitteln.
aber wenn man eine übermittlungsart verwendet, bei der man einigermaßen sichergehen kann, dass die erklärung auch ankommt, wäre das doch schön

hotlines oder telefonkundeservices sind doch bekannterweise nur ärgerlich


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Juni 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Solche Streitigkeiten sollte man grundsätzlich niemals per Telefon austragen. Man kann nämlich oft beobachten, dass die Gegenpartei bei solchen Streitereien sich entweder an das Gespräch gar nicht erinnern will, oder den Gesprächsverlauf ganz anders darstellt. Und dann hat man nicht die geringste Chance, das Gegenteil zu beweisen. Alle Absprachen mit irgendwelchen Hotlines muss man (solange diese nicht schriftlich bestätigt wurden) so werten, wie niemals gesagt.

Den Juristen interessiert nur das, was er schwarz auf weiß hat. 
Daher: immer schriftlich, mit beweisbarer Zustellung (Einschreiben).


----------



## bigdaddy (2 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Erfahrungsbericht Geburtstagsgeschenk von Web de
  Ich mach es so kurz wie möglich. 

  - Tochter Anfang 2009 in die Falle getappt
  - Mail Adresse gesperrt/ neue bei einem anderen Anbieter eingerichtet
  - 08/2009 letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung
  - dann weiter mit Inkasso Schreiben und Rechtanwalt MF aus Coburg monatlich
  - 12/2009 Mahnbescheid vom Amtgericht Mayen 167,27
  - diesem wurde per Einschreiben widersprochen da Forderung unberechtigt vorher überhaupt nicht reagiert
  - noch mehrere schreiben vom BID und Rechtsanwältin mit Teilzahlungsangebot/Freundschaftsangebot Summe halbiert usw.
  - Brief an Rechtsanwältin geschrieben daß Sie endlich vor Gericht gehen soll oder mit dem Unsinn aufhören ( kann man sich sparen weil eh bloß die vorgefertigten Kettenbriefe zurückkommen)
  - 04.03.2010 letzter Brief von Rechtsanwältin

  Der Spuk hat ein Ende.
  Man muss es sportlich nehmen es nervt manchmal aber sie haben keine Chance.
Viel Erfolg und nicht aufregen.:wall:


----------



## timmon (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> *Ihr WEB.DE-Zugang wurde gesperrt*
> *Sehr geehrter Kunde, *
> 
> leider konnten wir trotz mehrfacher Aufforderung keinen  Zahlungseingang zu den angemahnten Forderungen verzeichnen. 											Wir sehen uns daher gezwungen, Ihren WEB.DE Zugang zu sperren  und die Forderung an eines unserer Inkassobüros zu übergeben.
> Ein separates Schreiben geht Ihnen per Post zu. Bitte wenden  Sie sich bei Rückfragen an das zuständige Inkassobüro.






Mist. ... Nun ist der Account gesperrt und ich brauch den für alles!... 

Was soll ich tuen ? wohin muss ich nun nen Fax schicken und wie soll ich es Formulieren...
BIn noch sehr jung und unerfahren im Höflichen "Formulieren"... 


mfg
timmon


----------



## Reducal (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Du hast nur Ärger damit nun am Hals, was ist an einem Web.de-Account so besonderes? Warum machst du nicht einfach einen neuen auf?


----------



## webwatcher (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Reducal schrieb:


> was ist an einem Web.de-Account so besonderes?


nichts


Reducal schrieb:


> Warum machst du nicht einfach einen neuen auf?


Das ist sicherlich einfach, aber wenn die Adresse bereits für eine Reihe  von Adressaten
 eingesetzt wird, ist das eine   Heidenarbeit das umzuswitchen.


----------



## timmon (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ja Schulen die man Betreut... Gruppen Leiter etc... überall ist sie halt in gebraucht..
Aber ich switch um...
Nur wie krieg ich das nun weg das dir mir Briefe schicken etc? Das alles vorbei ist, =


----------



## webwatcher (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Würde dir für die Zukunft  empfehlen, bei deinem Provider eine  Emailadresse 
einzurichten. Das ist allemal sicherer und zuverlässiger als web.de


----------



## timmon (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Das ist doch jetzt gar nicth zum Thema... 
Hab auch ne Email bei meiner eigenen Site nun ... aber wie komm ich aus dem Schlamassel genau raus was soll ich im Fax schreiben (es kam noch kein brief)

mfg
timmon


----------



## Reducal (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



timmon schrieb:


> was soll ich im Fax schreiben


Besser noch, du sollst nicht faxen! Du glaubst scheinbar wirklich, dass sich Web.de anbetteln lässt, oder? Dann gäbe es nämlich diesen Thread hier nicht.



timmon schrieb:


> wie komm ich aus  dem Schlamassel genau raus


Wegen der verbotenen Rechtsberatung darf man dir das hier nicht erläutern. Entweder du liest mal ein paar Seiten zurück und verstehst die durchaus nachvollziehbaren Empfehlungen oder du holst dir andernorts Rat, z. B. bei einem Anwalt.


----------



## timmon (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Verbotene Rechtslage is doch quatsch in ein Forum ... 
Werd nirgendswo drauf klar. ..


----------



## Xerxes12 (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> Werd nirgendswo drauf klar. ..


 
Dann musste dir wohl ein anderes Forum suchen. Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist in Deutschland verboten. Sowas dürfen nur Rechtsanwälte. Das kann für die Betreiber dieses Forums richtig Ärger geben


----------



## webwatcher (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



timmon schrieb:


> Verbotene Rechtslage is doch quatsch in ein Forum ...





Xerxes12 schrieb:


> Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist in Deutschland verboten. Sowas dürfen nur Rechtsanwälte. Das kann für die Betreiber dieses Forums richtig Ärger geben



So ist es.


----------



## bigdaddy (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



timmon schrieb:


> Mist. ... Nun ist der Account gesperrt und ich brauch den für alles!...
> 
> Was soll ich tuen ? wohin muss ich nun nen Fax schicken und wie soll ich es Formulieren...
> BIn noch sehr jung und unerfahren im Höflichen "Formulieren"...
> ...


Du mußt garnichts machen, die Maschinerie läuft jetzt sowieso immer nach demselben Muster.
Hab ich doch beschrieben.
   Erfahrungsbericht Geburtstagsgeschenk von Web de
  Ich mach es so kurz wie möglich. 

  - Tochter Anfang 2009 in die Falle getappt
  - Mail Adresse gesperrt/ neue bei einem anderen Anbieter eingerichtet
  - 08/2009 letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung
  - dann weiter mit Inkasso Schreiben und Rechtanwalt MF aus Coburg monatlich
  - 12/2009 Mahnbescheid vom Amtgericht Mayen 167,27
  - diesem wurde per Einschreiben widersprochen da Forderung unberechtigt vorher überhaupt nicht reagiert
  - noch mehrere schreiben vom BID und Rechtsanwältin mit Teilzahlungsangebot/Freundschaftsangebot Summe halbiert usw.
  - Brief an Rechtsanwältin geschrieben daß Sie endlich vor Gericht gehen soll oder mit dem Unsinn aufhören ( kann man sich sparen weil eh bloß die vorgefertigten Kettenbriefe zurückkommen)
  - 04.03.2010 letzter Brief von Rechtsanwältin

  Der Spuk hat ein Ende.
  Man muss es sportlich nehmen es nervt manchmal aber sie haben keine Chance.:wall:


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



bigdaddy schrieb:


> Man muss es sportlich nehmen es nervt manchmal aber sie haben keine Chance.


Sportlich gesehen, kürzen die den Marathon bei Kilometer 35 ab und disqualifizieren sich selbst. Keine Chance ist nicht die richtige Wortwahl, denn die nehmen ihre Chancen erfahrungsgemäß wohl nur nicht wahr. Man entgeht somit aber auch Präzedenzfällen, in denen auch ungünstige Urteile erzeugt werden können.


----------



## bigdaddy (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Sportlich gesehen, kürzen die den Marathon bei Kilometer 35 ab und disqualifizieren sich selbst. Keine Chance ist nicht die richtige Wortwahl, denn die nehmen ihre Chancen erfahrungsgemäß wohl nur nicht wahr. Man entgeht somit aber auch Präzedenzfällen, in denen auch ungünstige Urteile erzeugt werden können.



Warum wollen Sie denn keinen Präzedenzfall, sicherlich nicht aus Nächstenliebe.
Ein Urteil auf Unterlassung gibt es ja bereits.
Es kommt immer auf die Herrschende Meinung des Hohen Gerichts an, das kann mal unterschiedlich sein.
Nach meinem Verständnis ist es Abzocke mehr nicht. Ich hätte das auch gern vom Gericht bestätigt gehabt.


----------



## Heiko (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Die Aussage "Abzocke" ist eine sehr persönliche, die sicher nicht jeder teilt. Letztendlich ist es für Unternehmen immer einge Gratwanderung, sich Kunden zu angeln und das gleichzeitig möglichst legal zu gestalten. Auch liegt der Wert jeder Dienstleistung im Auge des Betrachters. Mir persönlich wäre web.de in dem Zusammenhang zu teuer, ein anderer ist vielleicht glücklich damit.
Was ich damit sagen will: es gibt keine allein selig machende Lösung, jeder muß für sich entscheiden, wie er damit umgeht.


----------



## loni65 (9 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

was kann ich tun --habe natürlich nicht gezahlt --und nun habe ich vom Gericht den schönen Brief bekommen--nun wirds noch teurer--bin arbeitslos und hab kaum geld --was mach ich jetzt--zahlen ????


----------



## Xerxes12 (9 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Das lesen
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Thomas L. (21 Juli 2010)

*GMX - Abzocke*

Guten Tag,

ich hab da ein kleines Problem mit meinen GMX account. Bin schon lange bei GMX Kunde und war eigentlich auch immer zufrieden. Als ich letztenn Geburstag hatte, konnte ich ein "Geschenk auspacken" - Schwups drauf gedrückt und schon war ich in einem "TopMail" Account. 3 Monate lief alles gut, bis gestern eine Rechnung von 30 Euro kam. Ich änderte sofort meine Adresse. Die Rechnung war ein PDF Anhang.
Ich naiver dachte natürlich das sich der Account nach 3 Monaten automatisch wieder auf Freemail umstellt...
Dazu muss ich sagen das ich erst 15 Jahre alt bin. (und hab eine falsches geburtsdatum angegeben)

Wie kann ich nun weiter vorgehen?


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Bei Minderjährigen empfehlen wir, die Eltern zu informieren.

Es ist keine Schande, dort die Kostenpflicht übersehen zu haben, denn das ist vielen Erwachsenen genau so passiert.

Verträge mit Minderjährigen sind schwebend unwirksam und können von den Erziehungsberechtigten bei Kenntnisnahme jederzeit für unwirksam erklärt werden.

Es ändert sich nichts, wenn der Minderjährige in der Zwischenzeit volljährig geworden sein sollte. Dann kann er selbst als inzwischen Volljähriger den Vertrag nachträglich für unwirksam erklären. Maßgeblich ist das Alter zum Zeitpunkt des Vertragsschlusses.


----------



## Kirila (5 August 2010)

*GMX ProMail abo falle HILFE!!!*

Hallo erstmal 
also heute habe ich eine mail bekommen und zwar eine Mahnung mit anhang als pdf vor 4 monaten habe ich zu mein geburtstag 3 monate promail umsonst bekommen 
und ich wollte mir das mal anschauen wie das ist waren ja 3 monate umsonst und jetzt habe ich den salat jetzt grige ich eine rechnung das ich pro mail bezahlen soll sonst schalten die das inkassobüro und ein rechtsanwalt ein aber darbei wollte ich doch gar nix bezahlen und auch nix unterschrieben ich dachte nach den ersten 3 monaten ist das dann gleich abgestellt was soll ich jetzt machen weil ich habe ein richtigen namen und wohnort angegeben aber nicht mein konto gott sei dank 
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir schnell helfen 

Danke 
Kiri^^


----------



## Antiscammer (5 August 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Das eine oder andere Komma bzw. der eine oder andere Punkt in Deinen Sätzen hätten das ganze etwas besser lesbar gemacht.

Lies bitte mal die ersten 5 und die letzten 5 Seiten hier in diesem Thread.

Wenn das nicht ausreichen sollte: bitte zur Verbraucherberatung.


----------



## slava (10 August 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

"Nach einem Jahr "Ruhe" erhalte ich heute folgenden Brief

"Benachrichtigung über Datenspeicherung gem. Bundesdatenschutzgesetz

Sprich Schufa eintrag oder sämtliches.. natürlich über Web.de...

ganz schön dicke Steine werfen die mir in den Weg..?!

hat jemand soetwas schon mal erhalten??


----------



## passer (10 August 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Schufa Eintrag nur bei berechtigter Forderung-z.b. in Kraft getretenen Mahnbescheid.


----------



## Klon64 (12 August 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hi ich hab ein problem und zwar hab ich auch nette zettelchen von den netten leuten vom bid bekommen aber die haben meinen namen falsch geschrieben und da wollt ich mal fragen ob ich darauf überhaupt reagieren muss


----------



## SlapJack (1 September 2010)

*Web.de Club*

Huhu zusammen.

Ich weis das es hierzu schon einen 60 seitigen Thread gibt mit den Problemen. Allerdings unterscheidet sich meiner von den anderen.


Nun mal zum Ablauf.

Mein kleiner Bruder (15) dachte sich er sei ganz klever und erstellt sich eine Emailadresse bei web.de mit falschem namen und Falscher adresse.

Nun hat er diesen Kostenlosen Web.de Club monat benutzt und hat natürlich den "vertrag" nicht gekündigt.

Heute abend kam er an und teilte uns mit das bis morgen das geld überwiesen sein müsse da sich sonst das inkasso büro einschaltet. Wie meint ihr sollen wir vorgehen? Die adresse die er eingegeben hat ist irgendwo im Elbental. Etwas was es vermutlich nicht geben wird. 

Hoffe auf schnelle Hilfe. MFG


----------



## Antiscammer (1 September 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

In solchen Fällen empfehlen wir, die Eltern zu informieren.

Verträge mit Minderjährigen zu Dauerschuldverhältnissen sind schwebend unwirksam und können bei Kenntnisnahme durch die Erziehungsberechtigten jederzeit für nichtig erklärt werden.


----------



## Buddy222 (11 September 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Guten Tag,

wie lange dauert es denn im Schnitt bis web.de auf E-Mails und Briefe antwortet?

Ich habe am Donnerstag Abend (09.09.2010) eine E-Mail Adresse bei web.de eingerichtet. Leider habe ich aus Dummheit auch einem kostenlosen Probemonat mit anschließender Verlängerung (falls nicht gekündigt wird) zugestimmt. Ich habe daraufhin sofort eine E-Mail an [email protected] geschickt mit der Forderung einer Kündigung. Nach Recherchen dachte ich mir, dass das nicht ausreichen wird. Also habe ich gestern bei der Kundenhotline angerufen und nachgefragt. Dort sagte man mir ich könne den Widerruf auch per E-Mail tätigen. Dabei sollte ich beachten auf keinen Fall die Worte Kündigung und kündigen zu verwenden, da die E-Mails vom Computer ausgewertet werden und es beim Stichwort Kündigen wohl Probleme gibt bzw. nicht weiter verarbeitet wird. Stattdessen sollte ich in die Betreffzeile nur "Widerruf" und nicht mehr schreiben. Und als Text sollte ich "Hiermit widerrufe ich die Testphase." schreiben, nicht mehr. Wichtig: die E-Mail muss vom betroffenen Konto aus verschickt werden, damit es richtig zugeordnet werden kann. So könne die E-Mail vom Computer richtig ausgewertet werden. Bis zur Bestätigung würden 4-5 Tage vergehen. Nun bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das vielleicht nur eine Hinhaltetaktik ist, damit ich womöglich noch die Fristen verpasse. Deswegen wollt ich bald möglichst auch noch einen schriftlichen Widerruf per Einschreiben (auch wenn Einschreiben wohl vor Gericht auch nicht sicher ist) an web.de schicken.
Deswegen die Frage, wie lange dauert es bis web.de auf E-Mails und Briefe antwortet. Gibt es Leute die sich an die Widerrufsfrist gehalten haben und ohne Probleme aus dem web.de Club ausgestiegen sind?
Wie ich das in den AGB verstanden habe ist ein Widerruf per E-Mail möglich, aber eine Kündigung nicht. Das würde sich mit der Angabe vom Kundenservice decken.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Buddy222


----------



## Antiscammer (11 September 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Buddy222 schrieb:


> ... schriftlichen Widerruf per Einschreiben (auch wenn Einschreiben wohl vor Gericht auch nicht sicher ist)...



Doch. Das Einschreiben mit Rückschein gilt als weitestgehend rechtssicher.

Bei einem Einschreiben mit Rückschein kann der Empfänger auf keinen Fall mehr bestreiten, die Sendung nicht erhalten zu haben (beim einfachen Einwurfeinschreiben ist das dagegen möglich).

Allerdings könnte ein unseriöser Empfänger behaupten, dass der Briefumschlag leer gewesen sei. (Wenn er behauptet, es sei ein Schreiben mit anderem Inhalt im Umschlag gewesen, so müsste er dieses präsentieren können.)

So eine Schutzbehauptung mag vielleicht in einigen Fällen durchgehen, aber bei Verbraucherrechtsfällen gegen Firmen werden m.A.n. die Gerichte diese Schutzbehauptung als vollkommen lebensfremd ablehnen, und sie werden dem Unternehmen vorhalten, dass es trotzdem hätte reagieren müssen ("Sie haben uns einen leeren Umschlag geschickt...."). De facto werden wohl auch nur die allerunseriösesten Unternehmen so eine Behauptung probieren.

Wenn man ganz sicher gehen will, nimmt man einen Zeugen mit zum Postamt, zeigt ihm das Schreiben, tütet es dort ein und gibt es ab.

Wenn man einen Widerruf per e-Mail gesendet hat, jedoch keine Bestätigung seitens des Unternehmens erhalten hat, empfiehlt sich sicherlich immer die Wiederholung des Widerrufs per Einschreiben und Rückschein.


----------



## Buddy222 (11 September 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Bei einem Einschreiben mit Rückschein kann der Empfänger auf keinen Fall mehr bestreiten, die Sendung nicht erhalten zu haben (beim einfachen Einwurfeinschreiben ist das dagegen möglich).



Bei Artikeln, die die Wirksamkeit von Einschreiben in Frage stellten, hieß es immer, dass der Empfänger das Einschreiben nicht annehmen muss. Oder auch wenn niemand da war um es entgegen zu nehmen, muss der Empfänger den Brief nicht bei der Postfiliale abholen. Wobei bei einer Firma hoffentlich jemand anwesend sein wird.



Antiscammer schrieb:


> De facto werden wohl auch nur die allerunseriösesten Unternehmen so eine Behauptung probieren.



Na dann, hoffe ich mal, dass web.de einen fristgerechten Widerruf ohne Wenn und Aber akzeptiert.


Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.


----------



## webwatcher (11 September 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Angeblich betreut ja diese Dame diesen Thread

>> http://forum.sat1.de/showthread.php?p=366177#post366177

schon mal was von der gehört oder gelesen?


----------



## Antiscammer (11 September 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Buddy222 schrieb:


> Bei Artikeln, die die Wirksamkeit von Einschreiben in Frage stellten, hieß es immer, dass der Empfänger das Einschreiben nicht annehmen muss.



Als Privatmann kommt man mit so einem Manöver vielleicht durch, nicht aber als Gewerbetreibender. Als solcher hat man nämlich zwingend postalisch erreichbar zu sein, und man kann nicht durch Annahmeverweigerung den Erhalt wichtiger, u.U. fristgebundener Postsendungen sabotieren, ohne sich dann hinterher die Rechtsfolgen als Eigenverschulden zurechnen lassen zu müssen.

Denn man hätte vom Inhalt des Schreibens Kenntnis erhalten können und auch sollen. Daher wäre so ein Fall m.A.n. rechtlich so zu werten, als ob das Schreiben erfolgreich zugestellt worden wäre. Es ist dem Verbraucher nicht zumutbar, wegen eines primitiven Widerrufs o.ä. gleich die Zustellung mit Gerichtsvollzieher in Auftrag geben zu müssen, bzw. mit einem Notar dort vorbeifahren zu müssen...

Nee, damit kommt man als Gewerbetreibender nicht durch.
Sollte einem als Verbraucher sowas passieren, hebt man einfach den verschlossenen Umschlag als Beweismittel auf, so, wie er zurückgekommen ist.


----------



## Buddy222 (13 September 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Einen schönen guten Tag,

heute kam nun die Kündigungsbestätigung von web.de. Meine Web.de Club Mitgliedschaft endet heute. Nach nur 4 Tagen Mitgliedschaft .

Ca. 68 Stunden (inkl. Wochenende) nachdem ich meinen Widerruf per E-Mail versandt habe kam die Bestätigung. Also doch recht schnell.

Für andere die noch in der Widerrufsfrist sind und ihre Mitgliedschaft kündigen wollen:

Schickt von der betroffenen Adresse eine E-Mail an [email protected] mit
--------------
Betreff: Widerruf

Text: Hiermit widerrufe ich die Testphase.
--------------
Nicht mehr, da die Mails wohl von einem Computer ausgewertet werden und es so am besten geht. Dauert dann angeblich bis zu ungefähr 5 Tagen. Am besten möglichst früh versenden, damit Ihr notfalls noch Zeit für einen schriftlichen Widerruf bzw. Kündigung habt.

Bei mir hat's funktioniert und vielleicht hilft dieser Post anderen, die noch von der Widerrufsfrist Gebrauch machen können.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Buddy222


----------



## Antiscammer (15 September 2010)

Immer wieder kommen Wortmeldungen zu Problemen mit ungewollten Abos für kostenpflichtige e-Mail-Pakete bei den Dienstleistern web.de und gmx.de.

Diese Abos kommen oft dadurch ungewollt zustande, dass der leicht unachtsame Verbraucher z.B. Werbung für ein "Geschenkpaket" auf seinen Zugang bei web.de oder gmx.de erhält. Dieses "Geschenkpaket" beinhaltet dann einen kostenlosen Testzugang für die Premium-Pakete ("TopMail" bzw. "Web.de-Club"). Nach Ablauf einer Testzeit wird dieses Angebot jedoch automatisch kostenpflichtig. Hierüber war der Verbraucher oft im Irrtum, weil der Hinweis auf die automatische Umwandlung des Testpakets in ein kostenpflichtiges Abo nur im Kleingedruckten steht und leicht übersehen werden kann.

Wenn man also eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhält: was macht man da am besten?

Man schreibt den folgenden Text per e-Mail und per Brief an den Service von 1&1 (denn sowohl gmx.de also auch web.de gehören diesem Internetprovider). Im Forum bei Sat1-Akte sichert ein Herr Forner vom 1&1-Service offiziell zu, dass an der dort angegebenen Adresse die Widersprüche qualifiziert und kulant bearbeitet werden.

Also:

1) Mail an: [email protected]

2) zusätzlich Brief (normale Zustellung)

Folgende Vorlage kann verwendet werden:


Inhalt zu 1) und 2) [Fehlende Angaben in eckigen Klammern ergänzen]:



> [Eigener Name und Anschrift]
> 
> 1&1 Mail & Media GmbH
> Kundenservice [zutreffendes einsetzen: web.de/gmx.de]
> ...



Sollte aus irgendwelchen Gründen die 1&1 darauf nicht reagieren, so sollte die Zustellung per Einschreiben und Rückschein wiederholt werden.

Es ist bekannt, dass web.de und gmx.de auf Widersprüche z.T. abwiegelnd reagieren, und dass sogar z.T. Mahnbescheide beantragt werden (gelber Brief vom Amtsgericht).

Einem solchen Mahnbescheid müsste man dann binnen 14 Tagen widersprechen, mit Rücksendung an das Gericht. "Widerspruch" ankreuzen auf dem Formular reicht hierzu, braucht nicht begründet zu werden.

Es ist nicht bekannt, dass web.de oder gmx.de jemals die Beitreibung der Forderung in einem Gerichtsprozess probiert hätten. Die 1&1 weiß selbst ganz genau, wie wackelig die Rechtsgrundlage dieser Forderungen ist. Siehe auch der Hinweis in der Schreibvorlage: web.de ist diesbezüglich bereits sogar auf Unterlassung verklagt worden. 

Daher ist nach unserer Kenntnis nicht zu erwarten, dass nach einem solchen Widerspruch noch mehr kommt als ein paar Mahnbriefe. Nach Zustellung an die genannte Serviceadresse sollte vielmehr davon ausgegangen werden, dass die Angelegenheit kulant behandelt und auf weitere Mahnschreiben verzichtet wird. Ansonsten bitten wir um entsprechende Rückmeldung, weil wir dann eine offizielle Stellungnahme des Unternehmens einfordern werden.

Bei penetranten Mahnschreiben trotz Widerspruch empfehlen wir, die Wettbewerbszentrale sowie den Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen zu informieren.
Wettbewerbszentrale
https://www.vzbv.de/start/index.php?page=kontakt&pagelink=


----------



## webwatcher (16 September 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Als Ratgeber und Hilfestellung für die, die ihr ungewolltes Abo loswerden wollen. 

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-bei-web-de-gmx-de-wie-werde-ich-das-los.html


----------



## webwatcher (16 September 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Als Ratgeber und Hilfestellung für die, die ihr ungewolltes Abo loswerden wollen. 

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-bei-web-de-gmx-de-wie-werde-ich-das-los.html


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (17 September 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Passend zum Thema ein Bericht vom c't magazin.

Web.de und Verträge mit Minderjährigen


----------



## webwatcher (18 September 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Das Video enthält leider  einige grob fehlerhafte Aussagen, was den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid betrifft.

Hier die korrekten Erläuterungen: 
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


----------



## 13aem (15 November 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

tach zusammen ,
selbe sache bei mir auch.
bei einem account bin ich mir sicher ,dass ich das angebot weggeklickt habe.
bei dem anderen weiß ich noch ,dass ich es angeklickt habe und evtl. auch die AGB´s akzeptiert ?!?
2 accounts und bei beiden forderungen.
Hatte mich durch alles durchgekämpft und wie geraten nichts gezahlt.
Jetzt kam der gerichtliche mahnbescheid.
Widerspruch über den Anwalt beim lokalen Gericht eingelegt.
Habe ich noch etwas zu erwarten von web.de `?


----------



## Niclas (15 November 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



13aem schrieb:


> Widerspruch über den Anwalt beim lokalen Gericht eingelegt.


Für ein Kreuz  auf dem Antwortformblatt  und den Gang zum Postamt braucht man nicht unbedingt einen Anwalt...
PS: Widerspruch muß beim dem Mahngericht eingericht werden , von dem der Mahnbescheid
  zugestellt wurde  und nicht bei irgendeinem Gericht. 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


13aem schrieb:


> Habe ich noch etwas zu erwarten von web.de `?


>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-bei-web-de-gmx-de-wie-werde-ich-das-los.html

Weiter sind sie wohl noch nie gegangen, jedenfalls  gibt es keine Berichte über geführte Prozesse.


----------



## 13aem (15 November 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Bin ja glaube ich nicht der einzige der das schnell angeklickt hat , evtl. agb´s und dann kamen die mahnungen !
Ich weiß ,dass man es nicht unbedingt braucht ,aber meine Eltern meinten ,es sei an der Zeit den anwalt einzuschalten.
Web.de ist nur einmal vor Gericht gegangen soweit ich weiß und hat auch verloren :
OLG Koblenz: Online-Werbung von WEB.DE für "Geschenk-Aktion" rechtswidrig - Kanzlei Dr. Bahr

MfG Jan


----------



## alex92 (21 November 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage dazu um welchen Zeitraum die Club Mitgliedschaft verlängert wird.
Ich habe zum Geburstag von web.de eine 3 monate kostenlose Probemitgliedschaft geschenkt bekommen. ( 23.05.2010-23.08.2010). 
Kurz vor ablauf dieser Probemitgliedschaft wollte ich diese per Email kündigen, mir wurde aber gesagt ich muss es per post/fax machen. Und dies würde mir erst gesagt nach dem ich x Email geschrieben hatte und in der zwischenzeit die kostenlose Probezeit abgelaufen war. 
Dann hiess es (so habe ich es zumindest im Kopf..)es verlängert sich die Mitgliedschaft erstmal um 3 Monate und danach dann um ein vollen Jahr. Also hatte ich bis um 23.11.2010 Zeit die Mitgliedschaft zu kündigen. Als ich dies nun vor ca. 2 Wochen machte und nach einiger Zeit auch eine bestätigung kam, hiess es dort aber ich könne erst zum 23.08.2011 kündigen, also müsste ich noch 3 mal 15€ Beitrag zahlen.
Ich habe jetzt versucht die AGB's zur Clubmitgliedschaft zu finden wo dies so steht ab er ich kann es nicht finden. Kann mir jemand bestätigen das es so ist und ich noch 3 mal zahlen muss?


----------



## Antiscammer (21 November 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Die AGB bzw. Widerrufsbelehrung müssten Dir per e-Mail zugestellt worden sein.


----------



## alex92 (21 November 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Die AGB bzw. Widerrufsbelehrung müssten Dir per e-Mail zugestellt worden sein.



das wird wohl so gewesen sein, aber leiderh ab ich die Email nicht mehr...


----------



## Goblin (21 November 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

https://registrierung.web.de/

Ganz unten den blauen Link " Besondere Nutzungsbedingungen " anklicken


----------



## alex92 (21 November 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Goblin schrieb:


> https://registrierung.web.de/
> 
> Ganz unten den blauen Link " Besondere Nutzungsbedingungen " anklicken




da habe ich schon geguckt, aber nichts spezifisch zum web.de club, bzw den konditionen gefunden.
oder bin ich blind?


----------



## Niclas (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Die Schnupper-Abo-Falle


> Klage gegen GMX erfolgreich – automatische Vertragsverlängerung eingestellt
> Die Schnupper-Abo-Falle
> 
> "Pro Mail" für drei Monate kostenlos ausprobieren - garantiert gratis, so wurden viele GMX-Konsumenten in die Falle gelockt. Nach Ablauf der Probefrist flatterte rasch die erste Rechnung ins Haus. Die GMX-Internet-Plattform musste nun im Rechtsstreit mit dem Verein für Konsumenten-information (VKI) klein beigeben, teilte der VKI am Mittwoch mit


----------



## delo (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



alex92 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe eine Frage dazu um welchen Zeitraum die Club Mitgliedschaft verlängert wird.
> Ich habe zum Geburstag von web.de eine 3 monate kostenlose Probemitgliedschaft geschenkt bekommen. ( 23.05.2010-23.08.2010).
> Kurz vor ablauf dieser Probemitgliedschaft wollte ich diese per Email kündigen, mir wurde aber gesagt ich muss es per post/fax machen. Und dies würde mir erst gesagt nach dem ich x Email geschrieben hatte und in der zwischenzeit die kostenlose Probezeit abgelaufen war.
> ...



Hi 
ich streite mich auch einige Zeit über die Laufzeit eines web.de Abos. web.de behauptet, ich hätte eine 6 monatige Probemitgliedschaft als Geburtstagsgeschenk angetreten, die sich dann automatisch um 1 Jahr verlängert, falls nicht rechtzeitig gekündigt wird. Tatsache ist, daß ich eine dreimonatige Probemitgliedschaft akzeptiert habe mit einer möglichen sechsmonatigen Verlängerung. Diese habe ich dann auch in der 6 monatigen zusätzlichen und kostenpflichtigen Vertragsdauer fristgerecht  gekündigt. 
Dazu hatte ich mir aus dem Internet die Nutzungsbedingungen kopiert. web.de hat meine Argumente nicht geprüft und immer wieder auf die angeblich von mir akzeptierten Nutzungsbedingen verwiesen, die eine Mitgliedschaft von einem ganzen Jahr beinhalten . Nach ca 6 Wochen wurde mein account gesperrt, ich erhielt Mahnungen von web.de., mehrere Forderungen vom bayr. Inkassodienst und zuletzt Mahnungen vom Anwalt, die ich unbeantwortet ließ. Nächster Schritt sei eine gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung. Ich blicke dieser zuversichtlich entgegen, falls sie es probieren sollten. Hier die von mir kopierten Nutzungsbedingungen: 

6. F. Club-Angebot für "Club-Treue-Dankeschön-Mitgliedschaften"

Diese Club-Treue-Dankeschön-Mitgliedschaft wird WEB.DE Nutzern ausschließlich bei bestimmten Jubiläen ihrer WEB.DE FreeMail-Registrierung angeboten.

Leistungsumfang 

1. Der WEB.DE Club bietet Club-Mitgliedern als Leistungsbestandteile Internet-Dienstleistungen und Rabatte auf WEB.DE Dienste an. Die genauen Leistungsbestandteile werden in der Leistungsbeschreibung <https://hilfe.freemail.web.de/uebersicht/lb/club/> spezifiziert.

2. Die Laufzeit für den Vertrag einer Club-Treue-Dankeschön-Mitgliedschaft zwischen der WEB.DE GmbH und dem Club-Mitglied beträgt 3 Monate. Danach verlängert sich der Vertrag um 6 Monate, wenn das Club-Mitglied oder die WEB.DE GmbH den Vertrag nicht mit einer Frist von einem Monat zum Ende der Vertragslaufzeit kündigt. Die Kündigung kann schriftlich per Brief oder handschriftlich unterschriebenem Fax sowie per Telefon erfolgen. Die Kündigung per Telefon erfolgt unter der Rufnummer 01805 676699 (0,14 Euro/Min.), Mo-Fr von 08-21 Uhr und Sa von 09-21 Uhr. Anschließend verlängert sich der Vertrag um jeweils weitere 12 Monate, wenn das Club-Mitglied oder die WEB.DE GmbH nicht mit einer Frist von einem Monat zum Ende der Vertragslaufzeit oder des laufenden 12-Monatszeitraums kündigt. Die Kündigung muss in Schriftform erfolgen. Darüber hinaus ist die Kündigung auch per handschriftlich unterschriebenem Fax zulässig.

3. Die Schutzgebühr für die Club-Treue-Dankeschön-Mitgliedschaft beträgt 1 Euro. Der Club-Beitrag für den 6-Monatsvertrag beträgt 30 Euro inklusive MwSt. (5 Euro/Monat). Der Club-Beitrag für einen 12-Monatsvertrag beträgt 60 Euro inklusive MwSt. (5 Euro/Monat).


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Wenn Dein Schreiben immerhin rückbestätigt wurde, kann web.de jetzt nicht mehr behaupten, die Kündigung nicht erhalten zu haben. In dem Fall sollten, wenn man auf die Registrierungsbedingungen verweist, Problem im Streitfall nicht zu befürchten sein.


----------



## Antonia77 (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

@delo
Aktuell haben Geburtstagsangebote von der WEB.DE eine Testlaufzeit von 3 Monaten. Anschließend verlängert sich der Vertrag automatisch um weitere 12 Monate. Das von Dir angesprochene Angebot 


> 6. F. Club-Angebot für "Club-Treue-Dankeschön-Mitgliedschaften"


bezieht sich auf ein Treuedankeschön und nicht auf ein Geburtstagsangebot.
Falls ich mich nicht täusche, dann ist das Angebot 6 F auch ein Angebot für seiner Zeit abgeschlossene Verträge, dh. auf aktuell abgeschlossene Verträge nicht anwendbar. 
Weiter gibst Du weder auf die Mahnung noch auf das Inkassoschreiben geantwortet zu haben. Schlecht wäre es nicht gewesen dieser Forderung zu widersprechen. Man sollte immer gleich reagieren..  gibt auch andere Anbieter außer web.de 

@alex 92
ich beziehe mich auf deine Angaben -
Dein Vertrag wurde Online am 23.05.2010 abgeschlossen. Die erste kostenfreie Vertragslaufzeit waren drei Monate und hat sich somit am 23.08.2010 um weitere 12 Monate verlängert. Eine unterschriebene Kündigung hätte zum 22.08.2010 bei der WEB.DE eingehen müssen.
Eine zweite Vertragslaufzeit von drei Monaten ist mir nicht bekannt. Somit ist die Kündigung regulär zum 23.08.2011 eingetragen. 
Falls Du Deinen Kündigungswunsch an [email protected] geschickt hast, dann kann ich Dir dazu sagen, dass Anfragen, die an [email protected] gerichtet sind nicht bearbeitet werden. Steht auch in der automatisierten Antwortmail.
Die Jahresgebühr beträgt 60,00 Euro. Da Du 15,00 Euro angibst ist die Zahlungsweise somit vierteljährlich. Bis Vertragsende somit noch die restlichen Beträge zu bezahlen.
AGBs findest Du unter WEB.DE - Club AGB

@13aem
das von Dir angesprochene ist rechtskräftig Urteil ist rechtkräftig und bezieht sich auf die Werbung veralteter Produkte. Diese sind aktuell somit nicht mehr bestellbar. Rechtsansprüche können nicht mehr geltend gemacht werden. 


Für weitere Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung


----------



## DH199 (1 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Grüß Gott,

Habe hier schon viel gelesen und bedanke mich jetzt schon für diese Seite, die Betroffenen bzw. Geschädigten hilft!

Dennoch möchte ich gerne auch meinen Fall schildern und auch Antworten hoffen.

Folgendes:
Ich 17Jahre habe für meine Mutter einen eMail-Account angelegt, denn diese nutzt keinen PC geschweige das Internet, dennoch sollte sie sich einen Account anlegen, denn sie ist in einem Verein der auf eMail-Schreiben besteht. Nun gut.. sie gab es mir in die Hand dies für sie zu tätigen. Alles ok!

Gestern sollte ich wieder Mails für sie Checken, dann sehe ich, dass das Konto gesperrt ist. (CLUB blabla; wurde hier schon alles besprochen)
Wohl auf diese blöde Abo-Falle unwissentlich herein gefallen!

Da wir auf Anonymität werd legen wurde als Straße nur X 1 eingegeben.
(Habe gelesen, dass dies nicht strafbar sein, da ich ja einen Freemail Account KOSTENLOS angelegt habe)

Nun meine Frage ist überhaupt mit Briefen zu rechnen, da die Straße ja unbekannt ist?

Wenn ja wie verhalten? Bin Minderjährig und habe nur im Auftrag meiner Mutter gehandelt?

Gruß,
DH199


----------



## Goblin (1 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> Nun meine Frage ist überhaupt mit Briefen zu rechnen


Na ja,wenn Web.de hellseherische Fähigkeiten besitzt,was ich nicht anneheme,könntet ihr mit Briefen rechnen


> Wenn ja wie verhalten


Für Mahnmüll in Papierform gibt es diese lustigen,fahrbaren Kisten mit Deckel


----------



## DH199 (1 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Goblin schrieb:


> Na ja,wenn Web.de hellseherische Fähigkeiten besitzt,was ich nicht anneheme,könntet ihr mit Briefen rechnen
> 
> Für Mahnmüll in Papierform gibt es diese lustigen,fahrbaren Kisten mit Deckel



Dachte eventuell, dass das BID Straße ermitteln kann (erinnere mich, dass mal gelesen zu haben?)

---

Aber im Grunde kann ich dich so verstehen:
1. Briefe kommen nicht (geklärt?)
2. Briefe kommen (ignorieren bis zum Mahnbescheid?)


----------



## Goblin (1 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> Dachte eventuell, dass das BID Straße ermitteln kann


Selbst wenn,was wär so schlimm daran ?


> 2. Briefe kommen (ignorieren bis zum Mahnbescheid?)


Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## DH199 (1 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Naja eigentlich nichts, nur würd ich lieber von denen keine Post bekommen als Post. Und da sie ja meine Straße nicht kennen wollte ich fragen, ob es deswegen eventuell zu nichts ohne Mahnbescheid kommt oder ob die Adresse herausgefinden wird, zugemüllt wird und letztendlich nur durch den Mahnbescheid geklärt werden kann.


----------



## Goblin (1 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Wenn Du eine falsche Adresse angegeben hast kann Dir logischerweise auch kein MB zugestellt werden. Der Brief geht dann als unzustellbar zurück zum Amtsgericht und das wars dann


----------



## DH199 (1 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Goblin schrieb:


> Wenn Du eine falsche Adresse angegeben hast kann Dir logischerweise auch kein MB zugestellt werden. Der Brief geht dann als unzustellbar zurück zum Amtsgericht und das wars dann



Puh das wärs, will mit näml. unnötigen Ärger ersparen.
Habe aber Name meiner Mutter sowohl PLZ und Wohnort richtig angegeben, nur die Straße aus anonymitäts-Gründen mit Nein 1 angegeben.

Kommt deshalb auch nichts? PLZ Name etc wäre ja vorhanden :S


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

[ir]Es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass wegen ein paar Euro Spezialermittler  für einige 
hundert Euronen beauftragt werden, um die korrekte  Adresse zu recherchieren [/ir]


----------



## DH199 (1 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> [ir]Es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass wegen ein paar Euro Spezialermittler  für einige
> hundert Euronen beauftragt werden, um die korrekte  Adresse zu recherchieren [/ir]



Habe aber schon öfters gelesen, dass Betroffene von der BID einen Aufschlag zahlen mussten, weil diese erst die richtige Adresse rausfinden mussten?

Was ratet ihr mir nun?
Mit einem Kündigungsschreiben würde ich ja die Straße preisgeben?
Also einfach Abo ablaufen lassen und hoffen bzw vermuten dass nichts kommt?


----------



## Goblin (1 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> Was ratet ihr mir nun?


Lies die andren Beiträge. Da steht schon alles. Wenn das nicht reicht,Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale. Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist hier verboten


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Goblin schrieb:


> Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist hier verboten


Gewinne  langsam den Eindruck, dass der Frager dies  provozieren will, damit  die Forenbetreiber
 abgemahnt  werden  könnten. 
Würde empfehlen, weitere Posting mit Fragen, die dazu geeignet sind,  zu ignorieren.


----------



## Antonia77 (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Goblin schrieb:


> Wenn Du eine falsche Adresse angegeben hast kann Dir logischerweise auch kein MB zugestellt werden. Der Brief geht dann als unzustellbar zurück zum Amtsgericht und das wars dann



Arbeite zwar nicht bei der BID und kenne mich mit deren Kostenaufstellung nicht aus - würde es jedoch auch nicht ausschließen, dass diese einen Inkassobrief an den hinterlegten Postfachinhaber verschicken.

Würde daher vorschlagen die WEB.DE direkt zu kontaktieren.


----------



## Goblin (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> dass diese einen Inkassobrief an den hinterlegten Postfachinhaber verschicken


Wie denn ?? Ohne richtige Postadresse. MB kommen immer per BRIEFPOST. Ich weiss nicht was daran so schwer zu verstehen is ??


----------



## Antonia77 (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Auch wenn die Mahnungen an die falsche Postanschrift geschickt werden kann es passieren, dass der Inkassobrief die korrekte Anschrift erreicht.
Daher ist nach einflattern des Inkassobriefes auch die Überraschung recht groß.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:41:57 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:39:30 ----------

Als kleiner Zusatz:
Vorhanden sind z.B. Name und Ort des Postfachinhabers
Somit ist es nicht schwer noch die Straße herauszufinden 
Habe ich bei meiner Ausbildung auch gemacht, als ich Straßennamen korrigieren musste um diese in der Datenbank einzupflegen.


----------



## Goblin (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Selbst wenn bei der Post,Web.de oder wo auch immer jemand hellsehen kann,oder sich die Mühe macht die Adresse zu finden,was ist so schlimm daran ?

Einem MB kann man innerhalb von 14 Tagen widersprechen. Dann wäre der Vorderungssteller wieder am Zuge
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Wenn das jetzt nicht reicht,geh zum Anwalt


----------



## Antonia77 (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

@Goblin
Ich glaube, dass wir aneinander vorbeireden 
Du sprichst von einem Mahnbescheid, der über das Gericht verschickt wird und noch auf die Belehrung des Widerspruchs hinweist.
Ich hingegen rede lediglich von einer Mahnung, also einer Zahlungsaufforderung.
Meines Wissens nach verschickt die WEB.DE eine letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung als letzte Zahlungsaufforderung, bevor sie ihre Forderungen an das Inkassobüro abtritt.

Problem hierbei ist, dass alles weitere über das entsprechende Inkassounternehmen abgewickelt wird, da das Kundenkonto bei der WEB.DE nach abtreten der Forderung wieder ausgeglichen ist.
Falls der entsprechende Fall beim Inkassounternehmen landet, fallen weiter Gebühren an.


----------



## Hippo (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich hab den überaus kleinen Thread hier nochmal quergelesen. Dabei ist mir nicht aufgefallen daß schon jemand einen echten MB bekommen hätte.
Intimere Kenner des Threads mögen mich bitte korrigieren wenn ich falsch liege.
Und wie gesagt, dem echten MB kann min innerhalb von 14 Tagen immer noch widersprechen.


----------



## Goblin (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> Falls der entsprechende Fall beim Inkassounternehmen landet, fallen weiter Gebühren an


Na und,lass sie doch anfallen. Ohne Postadresse können auch keine Mahnungen zugestellt werden


----------



## Huby1973 (8 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Bei mir ist es ähnlich, zu meinem Geburtstag habe ich die Testphase angeklickt und konnte nur meine Emails lesen, habe ich was anderes angeklickt wollte gmx meine Kontodaten die ich verweigert habe. Ich konnte lediglich nur meine Emails lesen und nichts anderes und nach 3 Monaten war das auch vorbei und sie haben mir den Account ganz verweigert. GMX hatt mir nie eine Zahlungsaufforderung zukommen lassen mit dem Betrag von 17 Euro bzw Rechnung das war im Mai-August die Testphase. Die hätte ich ja bezahlt so ist es nicht. Heute am 08.01.2011 kommt ein Inkassobrief dessen Forderung 90,24 Euro beträgt,die ich nicht einsehe zu bezahlen. Kann mir einer ein Rat dazu geben, ich habe halt Angst das die mir eine Kontopfändung reinhauen. Sorry ich bin neu und hoffe das Thema so ankommt wo es hingehört, da ich im ersten moment nicht weiß wie ich das verfassen muss. Ist allgemein mein erster Beitrag.
:wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Januar 2011)

Eine Kontopfändung gibt es erst, wenn  nacheinander folgende Dinge erfüllt sind:


ein Mahnbescheid zugestellt wurde und dem vom "Schuldner" nicht binnen 14 Tagen widersprochen wurde.
dann ein Vollstreckungsbescheid zugestellt wurde und dem vom Schuldner auch wieder nicht binnen 14 Tagen widersprochen wurde
dann der Gerichtsvollzieher sich angemeldet und einen Hausbesuch durchgeführt hat
dann der Gerichtsvollzieher beschlossen hat, auf den gerichtlichen Titel hin das Konto zu pfänden

Also: das Konto pfänden kann nur der Gerichtsvollzieher, und niemand sonst.
Damit der Gerichtsvollzieher überhaupt tätig wird, müssen aber erst die oben beschriebenen Vorstufen erfüllt sein. So mir nix dir nix pfändet auch der Gerichtsvollzieher nicht.

Bekannt ist in den Fällen dieser Knebelabos bei web.de und gmx.de, dass es vereinzeit (auch nicht immer) Mahnbescheide gibt. Bekannt ist, dass danach Ruhe ist, wenn der "Schuldner" dem Mahnbescheid binnen 14 Tagen widerspricht (Widerspruch ankreuzen auf dem Formular reicht, und dann per Einschreiben zurück ans Amtsgericht schicken).

Beim widersprochenen Mahnbescheid kann nicht gepfändet werden.

Wenn der "Gläubiger" danach auf der Forderung besteht und sie durchsetzen will, müsste er vor Gericht klagen.

Bekannt ist aber, dass web.de und gmx.de (verantwortlich ist 1&1) bisher noch nie einen "Schuldner" verklagt haben.
Nach dem widersprochenen Mahnbescheid ist regelmäßig Ruhe.

Auch mal das hier lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-bei-web-de-gmx-de-wie-werde-ich-das-los.html


----------



## Huby1973 (9 Januar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Vielen Dank für die aussagekräftige Information. Das ergebniss werde ich ins Netz stellen.


----------



## Leonardo (1 Februar 2011)

*web.de clubmitgliedschaft*

hey ich hoffe, dass mir hier jemand helfen kann...als ich diesen artikel hier ( http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-bei-web-de-gmx-de-wie-werde-ich-das-los.html ) im forum  gelesen habe dachte ich dass ich hier mal mein problem schildern kann...
also zum 18. geburtstag habe ich auch die "kostenlose mitgliedschaft" für den Web-Club für 3 Monate bekommen...ich habe allerdings überhaupt nicht mitbekomme dass es sich hierbei gar nicht ausschließlich um ein Geschenk handelt, da sich nun einjähriger Vertrag angeschlossen hat...und da ich die e-mail sozusagen nur als "zweit-email" account benutze habe ich vor ca. einer woche auch erst die erste Mahnung gelesen...heute kam die letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung per Brief....den Vertrag habe ich schon angefechtet und ich habe auch bereits auf die Unterlassungserklärung hingewiesen...doch als ich da heute angerufen habe wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass der "Vertrag" gekündigt wird aber dass ich halt zahlen muss...

aber sowas kann doch wohl nicht legal sein oder? ich habe nun keine Ahnung was ich tun soll??...momentan müsste ich laut Web.de 60€ (also für den ganzen Vertrag...) + 5€ Mahngebühr zahlen


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: web.de clubmitgliedschaft*

Bitte hier weiterlesen/posten. >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...b-de-club-mitgliedschaft-durch-anklicken.html

 Das Thema wird seit sieben Jahren  bis zur Breikonsistenz durchgekaut


----------



## Goblin (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> doch als ich da heute angerufen habe wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass der "Vertrag" gekündigt wird aber dass ich halt zahlen muss...und desweiteren wurde noch erwähnt, dass die Urteile von 2009 oder älter keine Gültigkeit mehr haben??mhmm


In sochen Fällen nimmt man niemals Kontakt mit der Gegenseite auf. Ob Du zahlen musst oder nicht entscheidet zum Glück ein Richer und nicht irgendein Hotleiner. Erfahrungsgemäß ist hier aber nach dem Widersprechen des MB Sense. Warum,dürfte klar sein........


----------



## Leonardo (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

naja ich habe da halt angerufen weil die mein fax einfach ignoriert haben^^...und was ist wenn der Widerspruch nichts bringt?...dann habe ich ja noch mehr kosten oder nicht?
irgendwie sitze ich da momentan in einer zwickmühle...wenn ich die 65 euro zahle habe ich ruhe...aber dann hat web.de auch gewonnen sozusagen und das möchte ich nicht :wall:....und auf der anderen seite habe ich nen problem wenn das ganze wirklich vors gericht kommt und so


----------



## Goblin (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> und was ist wenn der Widerspruch nichts bringt?...dann habe ich ja noch mehr kosten oder nicht?


Nöö,bei einer unberechtigten Forderung entstehen keine Kosten


> wenn ich die 65 euro zahle habe ich ruhe


und unterstütze die Abzockerei


> und auf der anderen seite habe ich nen problem wenn das ganze wirklich vors gericht kommt und so


Welches Problem soll das denn sein ?

Mal hier lesen
http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...bekommen-was-sie-jetzt-wissen-sollten-081219/
und hier
http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/mahnbescheid-dichtung-und-wahrheit/


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Leonardo schrieb:


> wenn das ganze wirklich vors gericht kommt und so


Du wärst der erste  von zigtausenden  in ca  sieben  Jahren und  du kannst sicher sein, 
dass wir alle ganz gespannt darauf wären,  web.de endlich vor Gericht  mit all 
den faulen Ausreden zu erleben

"Leider" wird das aber nicht passieren


----------



## jupp11 (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

web.de/gmx sind  sicher nicht  "klassische"  Abofallensteller. 
Immerhin bieten sie echte kostenlose Leistung. 

Einiges  erinnert aber fatal an die Techniken der späteren echten Abofallenabzocker:
Das Verstecken von Kostenpflichtigkeit für Sonderdienste   und  die  nervige Mahndroherei.


----------



## Goblin (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> Das Verstecken von Kostenpflichtigkeit für Sonderdienste und die nervige Mahndroherei.


Das können aber auch andere große Anbieter ganz gut


----------



## Leonardo (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

naja danke für die tipps^^
nur wenn man sich mal im internet umhöhrt dann findet man alle möglichen antworten von "sofort zahlen" bis "auf keinen fall zahlen und notfalls vor Gericht gehen"...
ich habe hier mal ein Bild zugefügt...so sah das bei mir glaube ich auch ungefähr aus?...was sagt ihr dazu?
http://www.oberlehrer.de/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/mogelpackung-web-de.jpg


----------



## Hippo (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Leonardo - Du bist hier im vermutlich bestinformiertesten Forum zum Thema Computerbetrug und ähnlichen Machenschaften.
Du hast jetzt zwei Möglichkeiten. 
Entweder Du glaubst der Erfahrung der Leute hier oder Du glaubst ihr nicht.  
Wenn nicht mußt Du zum Anwalt oder Du zahlst einfach und unterstützt diese Machenschaften dadurch.
Solange die Masche funktioniert und die Einschüchterung der "Kunden" klappt wird sie weiter durchgezogen. Erst wenn sich daraus kein Gewinn mehr generieren läßt wird es sowas nicht mehr geben.


----------



## Leonardo (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

ahja ok...aber hat jemand hier ne ahnung gegen welche gesetze die hier verstoßen und gegen welche Gesetze diese Werbeaktion (mit dem Bild, welches ich als Link angegeben habe) verstößt...
bin mir halt total unsicher...wenn es halt doch so weit kommt und so...


----------



## Antonia77 (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Bei dem angesprochenen Gerichtsurteil ging es überwiegend um die Gestaltung der Werbung, die natürlich nach den Urteil geändert wurde. Daher sind die Urteile heute zwar noch rechtskräftig, können jedoch nicht auf die heute angebotenen Produkte angewandt werden.
http://www.online-und-recht.de/urte...essig-Oberlandesgericht-Koblenz-20090318.html

Hierbei ist es nun schwer zu beurteilen, was man in Deinem Fall machen kann @Leonardo, da man bei allen Verträgen, die man z.B. auch bei Banken abschließt auf das kleingedruckte achten sollte. 
Entweder Du entscheidest Dich für den Weg, den Dir Hippo vorgeschlagen hat und wehrst Dich dagegen oder Du rufst nochmal bei der WEB.DE an und bietest Ihnen an die Kosten für die Hälfte der Vertragslaufzeit zu übernehmen...

Als kleiner Tipp.. der Kunde ist nicht verpflichtet die Mahnkosten zu bezahlen.


----------



## Reducal (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Antonia77 schrieb:


> Für weitere Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung


Auf jeden Fall ist der Life-Support zu begrüßen!  :dafuer:


----------



## Leonardo (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

naja also mein Geld will ich nicht eigentlich so rausrücken, da ich ja nicht einsehe, dass das so legal sein kann...aber auf der anderen seite möchte ich auch nicht, dass ich nachher irgendwie das 10fache oder so bezahlen muss...
- Automatische Abo-Verlängerung: Unzulässig ohne deutlichen Hinweis - Online - PC-WELT
hier habe ich einen interessanten artikel gefunden...stellt sich nur die Frage, ob man das Urteil auch auf meinen Fall beziehen kann...denn Web.de hat ja ganz klar nicht leicht erkennbar darauf hingewiesen, dass sich das Probe Abo automatisch verlängert....es war ja nur ein kleiner Schriftzug unten grau auf weiß, der darauf hingewiesen hat...


----------



## Goblin (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Der Preishinweis ist irgendwie schon so platziert dass er nicht unbedingt sofort gesehen werden soll. Man achtet halt nur auf die groß geschriebenen Wörter und nicht auf den Sternchentext

Es ist aber auch so das viele bei den Wörten " kostenlos,gratis usw " Augen und Hirn abschalten


----------



## Antonia77 (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

@Reducal 
Es ist nicht verboten allgemeine Informationen weiterzugeben, sofern diese nicht direkt mit Kundendaten zu tun haben 
Nur den Threat von Anfang an durchzuarbeiten und alte Fälle aufzuwirbeln bringt leider nicht mehr viel. Daher versuche ich bei den aktuellen Dingen weiterzuhelfen.

@Leonardo
Ich weiss aus eigener Erfahrung, dass das Kleingedruckte recht fies ist. 
Auch wenn Du die Urteile angibst, wirst Du vermutlich eher auf Ablehnung stoßen und aufgefordert die aktuelle Rechnung zu bezahlen.


----------



## Hippo (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Antonia77 schrieb:


> [email protected]
> ...Auch wenn Du die Urteile angibst, wirst Du vermutlich eher auf Ablehnung stoßen und aufgefordert die aktuelle Rechnung zu bezahlen.



Da fällt mir DAS hier ein >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

oder das hier >>> Bloß nicht diskutieren | law blog

Leo, die Entscheidung was Du tust wird Dir hier keiner abnehmen.
Wenn Du aber aufmerksam liest wirst Du erkennen was die alten Hasen tun würden. Und wie ich schon geschrieben habe - folge der Erfahrung oder laß es bleiben. Aber auch ein RA wird Dir nullkommagarnix garantieren ...


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Antonia77 schrieb:


> Auch wenn Du die Urteile angibst, wirst Du vermutlich eher auf Ablehnung stoßen und aufgefordert die aktuelle Rechnung zu bezahlen.


von wem?

Präzise Angaben bitte und keine nebulösen Andeutungen


----------



## Reducal (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Es wird immer wieder das Urteil > HIER < zitiert, obwohl nach gebessert wurde. 





> März 2009 gab das Oberlandesgericht Koblenz einer Klage des Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverbands (VZBV) gegen _Web_._de_ statt. Das _Urteil_ ( Az. 4 U 1173/08 )


 Es macht aber keinen Sinn, darauf rum zu pochen, da die Baustelle schon beendet ist. Insofern kann man dem gut folgen:





> wenn Du die Urteile angibst, wirst Du vermutlich eher auf Ablehnung stoßen


DAS nämlich kann jeder auslegen wie er will. Nur verstehen das die Beschwerdeführer oft nicht, zumal ein Urteil kein Gesetz ist.


----------



## Antonia77 (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

@Captain Picard:
da sich der threat auf web.de bezieht meinte ich in dem Fall auch die web.de
falls dir ein weiterer fall eines kunden bekannt ist, der sich auf das urteil berufen konnte und deswegen vorzeitig aus seinem vertrag rausgelassen wurde, dann bitte ich um handfeste beispielen. 
Dann weiss ich, dass ich im unrecht lag und bin froh um jedes neue wissen, damit ich zukünftig keine falschen tipps mehr gebe.

@Leo:
Hier noch ein interessanter thread aus dem forum
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-bei-web-de-gmx-de-wie-werde-ich-das-los.html
Versuch einfach da mal dein glück, ggf. hast du glück und kommst früher aus dem vertrag.

wie kulant die web.de verfährt unterscheidet sich je nach fall.
und leider auch je nach mitarbeiter, wie das in vielen großen oder auch kleinen dienstleistungsfirmen der fall ist :-?


----------



## Goblin (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> und kommst früher aus dem vertrag


Bevor man aus einem Vertrag rauskommt muss man ihn aber erstmal abgeschlossen haben. Ob das hier der Fall ist oder nicht entscheidet im Zweifel ein Gericht. Wenn sich Web.de so sicher ist,warum Klagt man dann nicht ?


----------



## Antonia77 (3 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Leonardo schrieb:


> also zum 18. geburtstag habe ich auch die  "kostenlose mitgliedschaft" für den Web-Club für 3 Monate bekommen...ich  habe allerdings überhaupt nicht mitbekomme dass es sich hierbei gar  nicht ausschließlich um ein Geschenk handelt, da sich nun einjähriger  Vertrag angeschlossen hat...



Da er es bereits angesprochen hat der dreimonatigen mitgliedschaft  zugestimmt zu haben versuche ich für beide parteien einen weg zu finden.
für leo möchte ich nicht, dass das ganze endgültig eskaliert und die kosten ggf. in die höhe steigen.
doch wie gesagt steht ihm frei, wie er weiter handeln möchte.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (3 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Was mir an dieser Stelle auffällt, ist die Parallele zu den hier  üblichen Aboabzockern. In Gesprächen mit einigen Exemplaren dieser  Gattung wurde mir immer wieder erklärt, dass derjenige klar im Vorteil  ist, der _[Anm. alles]_ lesen kann. Der Leo  konnte das an seinem 18. Geburtstag ja wohl nicht, sonst hätte er nicht  das Problem nun.

Aber wie verhält es sich eigentlich mit dem Vertragswille beider  Parteien, dem Empfängerhorizont des Kunden und der Variante des Irrtums  bei Vertragsschluss? Kann es sein, dass auch Web.de eine Gewinn  orientierte Haltung einnimmt, die nicht zwingend zu gültigen  Vertragsschlüssen führt?



Antonia77 schrieb:


> versuche ich für  beide parteien einen weg zu finden


Dann lass dich doch mal per  PN mit ihm ein.



Goblin schrieb:


> Wenn sich Web.de so sicher ist,warum Klagt man dann nicht ?


Gute Frage! :sun:


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Goblin schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn sich Web.de so sicher ist,warum Klagt man dann nicht ?
> ...


Und das seit mindestens seit dem Start dieses Threads am 28.09.*2004*
Es ist mir ( in dem gesamten Zeitraum )  kein  einziger  Fall  bekannt, bei dem  web.de
 den Klageweg beschritten hätte. 

Eindeutiger ist  es wohl kaum zu beschreiben, welche Chance  web.de sich selber vor Gericht einräumt.


----------



## Teleton (3 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> Was mir an dieser Stelle auffällt, ist die Parallele zu den hier üblichen Aboabzockern.


Genau das zeigen ja auch die beiden wettbewerbsrechtlichen Entscheidungen/Urteile. Natürlich sind die nicht unmittelbar auf andere "Geburtstagsgeschenke" übertragbar. Sie belegen aber, dass es schon in der Vergangenheit Probleme gab eine einwandfreie Preisangabe zu bewerkstelligen.



> dass das ganze endgültig eskaliert und die kosten ggf. in die höhe steigen.


Wo steigen  Kosten? Nur weil (z.T. nicht erstattungsfähge) Inkassokosten sowie Anwaltskosten berechnet werden? Bisher wurden die ja anscheinend noch nicht aktiv im Klageverfahren realisiert.


BTW: Wird eigentlich eine ordnungsgemäße Widerrufsbelehrung erteilt? Kann mir die jemand mal per PN schicken?


----------



## Antonia77 (3 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Die meisten Firmen besitzen eine Sturktur worin bestimmte Abteilungen für die unterschiedlichsten Aufgaben zuständig sind. Natürlich müssen sie hierfür auch das passende Fachwissen aufweisen.

Mitarbeiter die im direkten Kundenkontakt stehen, somit im Frontoffice arbeiten werden oft mit diesen Entscheidungen konfrontiert, auf die sie selber keinen Einfluss haben.
Dennoch müssen sie den Anweisungen folgen.

Weshalb web.de bisher nicht weiter vor Gericht gegangen ist kann ich nicht beantworten, da ich weder Anwalt bin noch das Rechtswissen besitze worauf die Entscheidungen aufgebaut sind und beruhen.
Daher würden meine Aussagen nur auf Vermutungen basieren. 

Kosten steigen durch Abgabe an Inkassofirmen und den Rechtsanwalt, den man hierfür engangieren muss. Firmen die Ihre Fälle an ein Inkassounternehmen abgeben müssen sich weiter nicht mehr um das 'eintreiben' der Kosten kümmern. Auch hier beruht mein Wissen nur auf Vermutungen, da es auch hierfür die entsprechenden Abteilungen gibt.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Antonia77 schrieb:


> Weshalb web.de bisher nicht weiter vor Gericht gegangen ist kann ich nicht beantworten,...
> 
> Daher würden meine Aussagen nur auf Vermutungen basieren.


Mehr als sieben Jahre leere Drohungen sind keine Vermutung sondern  Fakt.


----------



## passer (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Der Kostenhinweis (mit Selectionshaken)ist jetzt über dem Bestätigen Button.
Wenn auch kleingedruckt aber erkennbar.
Warum erst jetzt ???


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



passer schrieb:


> Warum erst jetzt ???


Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt. 
 Wer garantiert, dass die Seite immer so aussieht?

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



passer schrieb:


> Der Kostenhinweis ist jetzt über dem Bestätigen Button. Warum erst jetzt ???





Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wer garantiert, dass die Seite immer so aussieht?


Niemand kann das aber in einem Sachvortrag würde das als Anscheinsbeweis wahrscheinlich genügen. Es gibt keinen Grund zur Annahme, dass der Kostenhinweis nach Tagesform ein- oder ausgeblendet wird. Wer das behauptet, muss auch in der Lage dazu sein, die Vermutung gerichtsfest zu beweisen.


----------



## technofreak (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wer behauptet, muss auch in der Lage dazu sein, die Vermutung gerichtsfest zu beweisen.


Seit wann machst du dir  die Argumentation  der Abofallensteller zu eigen??


----------



## Hippo (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Advocatus Diaboli ? Wikipedia  ???


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



technofreak schrieb:


> Seit wann machst du dir  die Argumentation  der Abofallensteller zu eigen??


Zu eigen nicht! Aber in meiner Eigenschaft als gutachterlicher Zeuge muss ich nicht selten Erklärungen liefern, die genau diesen Tenor neutral bewertet beinhalten.


----------



## Teleton (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Niemand kann das aber in einem Sachvortrag würde das als Anscheinsbeweis wahrscheinlich genügen.



Da lege ich dann ein Foto meines ausgeschalteten Computers vor. "Liebes Gericht, das Foto zeigt den Zustand meines Rechners im strittigen Zeitraum". Damit müsste dann ein Anscheinsbeweis dafür gelten, dass mein Rechner ausgeschaltet war.
Den Unterschied zu "Liebes Gericht, siehe Screenshot so sah die Seite bei Buchung aus" sehe ich nicht.


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Solche "Anscheinsbeweise" lassen sich unter Hinweis auf die Erfahrungstatsache, dass sich Webseiten im Sekundentakt ändern können, und dass ein Zeitbezug eines Screenshots nie nachweisbar sein wird, erschüttern. 
Ein Gutachter, der einen Screenshot (nicht von einer unabhängigen Stelle, sondern auch noch von einer der Prozessparteien beigebracht) als "Anscheinsbeweis" werten möchte, ist in meinen Augen kein "Gut"-achter.


----------



## technofreak (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Aber in meiner Eigenschaft als gutachterlicher Zeuge muss ich nicht selten Erklärungen liefern, die genau diesen Tenor neutral bewertet beinhalten.


Garantiert nicht in Sachen web.de, da es noch  nie einen  Prozess in dieser Angelegenheit gegeben hat.   

Lege dringend ans Herz  in dieser  Angelegenheit überflüssige  und  verwirrende Kommentare zu unterlassen.


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

:stumm:


----------



## Devilfrank (5 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Reducal schrieb:


> :stumm:



Nüx da!
Hier darf jeder erstmal seine Meinung äußern und vertreten. Das ist der Sinn eines *Diskussionsforums*. Wir rücken das ggf. schon zurecht.

In dem Sinne - weitermachen!


----------



## technofreak (5 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Kann  er ja. Nur ist Kritik wohl auch erlaubt und  wenn Postings  mehr Verunsicherung
 als Beruhigung und  Aufklärung von unerfahrenen Betroffenen  verursachen sind sie IMHO
 contraproduktiv.


----------



## Leonardo (5 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

vielen dank für die Ratschläge...
bis zum Ablauf der 2.Mahnung habe ich noch 5 Tage zeit...aber was sehe ich da...mein Web.de Account ist jetzt schon gesperrt ^^
was ich auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann ist, dass die 1. Mahnung nicht per Post kam?!? ob die das so dürfen?


----------



## abacina (7 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo alle zusammen.
habe interessiert die Beiträge gelesen, nur schaffe ich es zeitlich nicht alle beiträge zu lesen.

mein sohn hat das gleiche Problem, Geburtstagsgeschenk.. schön verpackt und getarnt.
er hat niemals eine bestätigungsmail bekommen in der er drauf hingewiesen wurde das er nun Club-mitglied bei web.de ist.

mittlerweile hat er trotz widerruf vom BID (Bayrischen Inkasso Dienst) eine aufforderung zum zahlen bekommen.

Der Betrag von ursprünglich 20 auf 80 euro.
der BID hat einen vergleich angeboten: 55 euro sofort zahlen und alles ist gut.
was soll er machen?
den vergleich annehmen oder widerspruch?
(muss dazu sagen er bekommt im monat 217 euro lehrlingsgeld, davon gehen 120 euro fahrgeld ab)

vielen dank für eure hilfe


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



abacina schrieb:


> mittlerweile hat er trotz widerruf vom BID (Bayrischen Inkasso Dienst) eine aufforderung zum zahlen bekommen.


Inkasso"dienste" sind bezahlte Schreibknechte, die kläffen aber nicht beißen können. 
>> Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Ernstzunehmen   wäre es nur wenn web.de selber rechtlich aktiv würde. Dem  scheint man  neuerdings  völlig aus dem Weg zu gehen und  das Kläffen an solche "Dienstleister" zu übergeben.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



abacina schrieb:


> den vergleich annehmen oder widerspruch?
> (muss dazu sagen er bekommt im monat 217 euro lehrlingsgeld, davon gehen 120 euro fahrgeld ab)
> 
> vielen dank für eure hilfe


Wie alt war er denn beim behaupteten Vertragsschluss?


Einen konkreten Rat können wir Dir hier nicht geben - Aber wenn Du Dich ein wenig hier einliest, kommst Du sicherlich auch drauf, wie es um dubiose Vergleichsangebote und die Durchsetzbarkeit solch kreativer Forderungen von Inkassounternehmen vor Gericht bestellt ist. Wenn das überhaupt da landen würde, was stark zu bezweifeln ist.


----------



## Leonardo (7 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

genau...lese aufjedenfall meine beiträge...
also die sind auf den letzen paar seiten zufinden...
was du bis jetzt beschrieben hast deckt sich bis jetzt sehr mit meiner "Geschichte"...
nur das bei mir die 2.Mahnung erst Donnerstag ausläuft?


----------



## Antonia77 (9 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Inkasso"dienste" sind bezahlte Schreibknechte, die kläffen aber nicht beißen können.
> >> Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
> Ernstzunehmen   wäre es nur wenn web.de selber rechtlich aktiv würde. Dem  scheint man  neuerdings  völlig aus dem Weg zu gehen und  das Kläffen an solche "Dienstleister" zu übergeben.


Und genau das ist 'vermutlich' auch der Grund, weshalb die web.de nicht vor Gericht geht und man nicht mehr viel von ihnen in der Öffentlichkeit hört. Doch diese Vermutung ist nur sehr wage und ich kann sie nicht zu 100% bestätigen.

@abacina:
Wenn man volljährig ist und somit voll geschäftsfähig muss man auch mit den dazugehörigen Kosequenzen rechnen - so blöd es sich anhört.
Während meiner Jugendzeit habe ich einiges an Geld bei Inkassofirmen und gar zuletzt beim Gerichtsvollzieher lassen müssen.. weil ich mich nicht auskannte und damals das Medium Internet nicht derart verbreitet war. auch ich war noch in der Ausbildung, und habe weniger an Ausbildungsgeld verdient als ich für den Weg zur Ausbildung an Sprit verbraucht habe (tägliche Strecke = 80 km). Somit hatte ich am Ende des Monats eher ein dickes Minus.. zum Glück haben mich meine Eltern unterstützt.
Also sofern Dein Sohn während des Vertragsabschlusses minderjährig war, wie auch von haudraufundschluss bereits erwähnt, einfach bei der WEB.DE melden und die Sachlage erläutern.


----------



## Teleton (9 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> Wenn man volljährig ist und somit voll geschäftsfähig muss man auch mit den dazugehörigen Kosequenzen rechnen


Halt, das bedeutet aber noch lange nicht, dass jeder (behauptete) Vertrag hingenommen werden muss. Auch dafür gelten die allgemeinen Regeln dazu wie Verträge zustande kommen und wie ein Widerrufsrecht beschaffen sein muss.


----------



## Antonia77 (9 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Natürlich heisst volljährig nicht gleich voll geschäftsfähig, da kann bzw. muss man sogar unter Anbetracht des jeweiligen Sachverhaltes unterscheiden.
Doch solange nicht mehr Infos gegeben sind kann auch nicht weiter gesplittet werden.

Den Fall habe ich daher mit den mir vorhandenen Angaben neutral betrachtet.
Man kann also momentan nicht davon ausgehen, dass abacinas Sohn minderjährig oder gar behindert ist.
Weitere Ausschweifungen im Falle "was wäre wenn" würde nur zu Endlosdiskussionen führen mit weiteren Vermutungen, ohne wirklich auf den Sachverhalt einzugehen


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Antonia77 schrieb:


> Doch solange nicht mehr Infos gegeben sind...



Genau.

So lange nicht mehr Infos da sind, kann man sich auf die gegebenen stützen. Und wenn die Verfasserin von "Geburtstagsgeschenk.. schön verpackt und getarnt" schreibt, deckt sich das sehr gut mit den Erfahrungen der meisten hier im Topic.

Es gibt Firmen, die im Internet Geschäfte machen und sehr wohl in der Lage sind, ihre Kundschaft bei der Vertragsanbahnung nach allen Regeln der PAngV über die entstehenden Kosten zu informieren. Das erhöht die Kundenzufriedenheit ungemein, aber in Anbetracht der bereits eingefangenen Urteile liegt genau das nicht im Interesse von Web.de beziehungsweise der heutigen Betreiber des Portals.


----------



## The_Fragger (9 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

GMX ist verklagt worden. Wurde auch Zeit ! :sun:

Hier der Link:

:: Verbraucherrecht.at ::: News[tt_news]=2403&cHash=0cddc7f9df279b760950f376481c7977

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



The_Fragger schrieb:


> GMX ist verklagt worden. Wurde auch Zeit ! :sun:
> Hier der Link:


Der Link geht nicht. 

Meinst du diese Info: "GMX: Vergleich setzt Kundenrechte durch "

Direkte Links zu posten/übergeben  geht anscheinend nicht


----------



## The_Fragger (9 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Jo, Link scheint nicht zu gehen. Den Link meinte ich nicht.

ich versuchs mal so 

Google

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:22:40 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:21:56 ----------

Der 5. Link ....


----------



## The_Fragger (9 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte GMX.DE Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Der Link geht nicht.
> 
> Meinst du diese Info: "GMX: Vergleich setzt Kundenrechte durch "
> 
> Direkte Links zu posten/übergeben  geht anscheinend nicht



Ups - sorry 

In google folgendes eingeben (mit Anführungsstrichen): "Abo-Fallen: Gesetzwidrige Praktiken der ..."

der erst Link ist es ...

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Coffeegirl (24 Februar 2011)

*Grosse Probleme mit Web.de*

Ich habe mir vor ca. 2 Jahren ein Free-Mail Account bei Web.de angelget. Die Betonung liegt da ganz klar auf "Free-Mail". Ich bekam dann nach ca. einem Jahr als "Geburtstagsgeschenk" ein Pop Up für eine kostenlose Mitgliedschaft für den Web.de Club für einen bestimmten Zeitraum. Da ich keinen grossen Unterschied vom Web.de-Club zum Free-Mail Account feststellen konnte, wollte ich die ganze Sache rückgängig machen und schrieb 2 E-Mails an Web.de. Auf einmal bekam ich eine Rechnung von 15€, wo es doch hiess, die Mitgliedschaft wäre als Geburtstagsgeschenk gratis. Ich zahlte natürlich nicht und mein Account wurde sehr schnell komplett gesperrt. Nach ca. einem Jahr kam dann eine Inkassbude und Rechtsanwalt und wollte nochmals Forderungen für ein Jahr Mitgliedschaft eintreiben, obwohl ich die Leistung gerade mal einen Monat in Anspruch genommen habe und die ja angeblich gratis war. Ich schrieb einen Widerspruch aber es folgte keinerlei Reaktion. Nun flatterte gestern ein Mahnbescheid zu der Sache ins Haus mit einer Summe von 195€. Ich dachte das darf nicht wahr sein. Für mich ist das eindeutig Computerbetrug und Arglistige Täuschung. Wie gehe ich nun vor? Was passiert weiter wenn ich nun Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid einlege?


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Februar 2011)

*AW: Grosse Probleme mit Web.de*



Coffeegirl schrieb:


> Nun flatterte gestern ein _Mahnbescheid_ zu der Sache ins Haus mit einer Summe von 195€.


Ein echter *gerichtlicher* Mahnbescheid so wie hier beschrieben und  erklärt? >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Wenn ja, wer ist Antragsteller  und  von welchem Mahngericht ist er gekommen?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (24 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Am Rande erwähnt, die Mahnbescheide i. S. Web.de-Forderung kommen tatsächlich von einem der zuständigen Mahngerichte.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Am Rande erwähnt, die Mahnbescheide i. S. Web.de-Forderung kommen tatsächlich von einem der zuständigen Mahngerichte.


Ist bekannt, werden aber nach Widerspruch nicht weiter "ausgebaut"


----------



## Coffeegirl (24 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Ist bekannt, werden aber nach Widerspruch nicht weiter "ausgebaut"


 
Heist das jetzt für mich, wenn ich Widerspruch einlege, passiert nichts weiter?


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Es ist uns seit  Beginn des Threads  am 28.09.*2004*  kein einziger Fall 
bekannt, in dem man vor Gericht gezogen wäre.


----------



## Dolfi (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Meine Tochter wurde gerade auch auf die gleiche Weise angemahnt.
Nachdem ich Widerspruch eingelegt habe,kam nun ein Schreiben,indem
web.de schreibt,sie hätte im Oktober durch klicken auf AGBs akzeptieren,
einen Onlinevertrag abgeschlossen.Auch wir haben keine 1.Mahnung bekommen,
wie web.de behauptet,es wurde gleich der mailaccount gesperrt und im Schreiben stand,
wenn sie nicht bezahlt,würde alles an ein Inkassounternehmen weitergegeben werden.
 Bin stinksauer !!!.  :wall: ...ich übergebe alles meinem Rechtsanwalt.


----------



## Goblin (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> ich übergebe alles meinem Rechtsanwalt


Zum Briefe in den Müll werfen braucht man den nicht. Ließ mal ein paar Beiträge hier,dann dürfte alles klar sein


----------



## Dolfi (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

:roll: In dem Widerspruchschreiben verlangten wir,dass sie den freemailaccount mit sämtlichen Daten löschen sollen,nun verlangt web.de eine Unterschrift,damit die Kündigung gültig ist??? Ja für was denn??? Für den freemailacccount???...lächerlich....ansonsten hat meine Tochter keinen Vertrag,also braucht sie auch nicht zu kündigen.


----------



## Hippo (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Wie alt ist Deine Tochter?


----------



## Dolfi (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Sie ist volljährig,danke für die links.Nachdem ich nun alles gelesen hab,
ärgerts mich,dass ich 4,40 für das Einschreiben ausgegeben habe.:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Hippo (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Dann mußt Du/sie halt ein paar Nerven mehr haben. Bei Minderjährigkeit wärs ganz schnell erledigt gewesen. Ändert aber nichts an den Ratschlägen die hier im Thread schon gegeben wurden.
Und die Einschätzung zu den Kosten für das Einschreiben - man ist nie zu alt um dazuzulernen


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Dolfi schrieb:


> Meine Tochter wurde gerade auch auf die gleiche Weise angemahnt.
> Nachdem ich Widerspruch eingelegt habe,


Das liest wie normaler Mahnmüll.  Ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid  sieht so aus >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
kommt zwar auch ab und zu vor, ist aber  wie bereits  beschrieben  nach Kreuzchen setzen 
und  dem Gang zum Postamt erledigt.  
Dies wären die einzigen wirklich notwendigen Portokosten. Alles andere ist rausgeschmissenes  Geld 

Weitere Infos zum web/gmx  freemail Theater >  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-bei-web-de-gmx-de-wie-werde-ich-das-los.html


----------



## Antonia77 (6 März 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

@Coffeegirl
Wenn Du Deine 2 E-Mails an [email protected] gerichtet hast, dann erhältst Du idR einen Autoresponder, worin Du darauf hingewiesen wirst, dass Anfragen an [email protected] nicht beantwortet werden und keine Rechtsgültigkeit besitzen. In der Mail selber werden Dir dann die üblichen Kontaktmöglichkeiten aufgelistet.
Generell sollte man im Internet bei dem Wort 'Geschenk' aufpassen, da meist ein Haken hinter der ganzen Sache steckt, sofern man sich die dazugehörigen AGB nicht durchliest. Ggf. nochmals durchlesen, auch wenn viel Text dahinter ist. 
Bei der WEB.DE beträgt die Testphase für das Geburtagsangebot 3 Monate und verlängert sich um weitere 12 Monate. Hast Du den Widerspruch per E-Mail getätigt an die [email protected] oder schriftlich per Post/Fax? Denn normalerweise bekommst Du zeitnah eine Antwort, es sei denn Du hast eine neue Anschrift die Du nicht angegeben hast.

@Dolfi
Die erste Mahnung erfolgt zunächst in das jeweilige WEB.DE Postfach. 
Sobald das Postfach gesperrt wird, folgt die letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung. Ich weiss, dass sich dieses Schreiben aggressiv liest, sollte jedoch nur eine Zahlungsaufforderung sein die offene Forderung zu bezahlen.
Sobald eine WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft besteht kann eine Postfachlöschung erst nach Beendigung des Vertrages erfolgen. 
Da Du mitteilst, dass die WEB.DE eine Unterschrift Deiner Tochter zur Kündigung benötigt ist hier über das Postfach Deiner Tochter ein Vertrag abgeschlossen worden. In den AGB zur Kündigung eines WEB.DE Club-Vertrages die Unterschrift vorgegeben, sofern der Kunde seine Mitgliedschaft schriftlich kündigen möchte. Um das Postfach zu löschen, benötigt man noch einige Unterlagen, damit man sie auch als tatsächliche Postfachinhaberin verifizieren kann und die Postfachlöschung auch von ihr gewünscht ist. Somit möchte man das Zutun Dritter vermeiden. 
Außerdem ist es nicht schlecht, wenn man seine Kündigung per Einschreiben schickt, egal ob das nun die WEB.DE oder ein anderer Anbieter ist. Somit hat man wenigstens was handfesteres, damit später keiner sagen kann: Eine Kündigung liegt uns nicht vor, sorry, dann hast Du halt Pech gehabt.


----------



## Dolfi (27 März 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

:wall:
So nun haben wir auch noch ein Mahnschreiben von einem 
Rechtsanwalt bekommen.
[...] Gütersloh
scheint ein sehr bekannter Anwalt zu sein,der für viele Firmen 
Mahnschreiben schickt
[...]
nun droht er mit einem Mahnbescheid.:-?

und das tollste ist,die ersten Schreiben waren im Auftrag der
Firma Web.de und dieses ist im Auftrag der Firma 1&1,hier habe ich
zum ersten Mal,nachdem ich gegoogelt habe,erfahren, dass web von 1&1 
übernommen worden ist.Hätte man uns darüber informiert,wären wir
sowieso ausgestiegen,aber das geschah so klammheimlich 

_[Namen entfernt. Bitte die Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (27 März 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Dolfi schrieb:


> und das tollste ist,die ersten Schreiben waren im Auftrag der Firma Web.de und dieses ist im Auftrag der Firma 1&1


Die Web.de GmbH und die GMX GmbH gehörten schon lange mit der 1&1 AG, Schlund und Partner sowie anderer Unternehmen zum Firmenverbund der United Internet AG. Voriges Jahr wurde um strukturiert und nun sind Web.de und GMX.de nur noch Marken der 1&1 Mail & Media AG. Die Forderungen der Altfirmen gingen natürlich in die neue Firma über.


----------



## technofreak (27 März 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Interessante  Aspekte zur der  Möglichkeit die  gerichtlichen Mahner die Suppe, 
die sie andern einbrocken wollen,  selber auslöffeln  zu lassen:
>>  probenfever.de HILFE!!! -- netzwelt.de Forum


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 18196 (27 März 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hi bin neu hier und hab mich extra registriert, will mir aber jetzt keine 113 Seiten durchlesen.

Sachlage: dieses Schreiben (Foto)

http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/9493/pict0001d.jpg

Frist am 25.3. abgelaufen steht da. Ich vermute als nächstes kommt Inkasso? Kenn mich da nicht so aus.

Frage: jetzt bezahlen und morgen anrufen + kündigen oder soll ich einfach nichts tun und morgen die Verbraucherschutzzentrale anrufen und um Rat bitten? Ziel ist einfach möglichst günstig und sicher aus der Sache rauszukommen. Hab momentan genug Stress wegen Uni und so^^

Und ich hatte mich noch gewundert warum ich seit einiger Zeit keine web.de Emails mehr bekomme obwohl ich die Weiterleitung auf mein Googlemail Konto eingerichtet hatte, das ich nur noch verwende. Das erklärt einiges


----------



## dvill (27 März 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich bin schon länger hier und finde einigermaßend äzend, wenn hier Leute reinschneien und zum tausendsten Mal die gleiche Frage stellen, aber angeblich keine Zeit haben, im Forum zu lesen ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 18196 (27 März 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



dvill schrieb:


> Ich bin schon länger hier und finde einigermaßend äzend, wenn hier Leute reinschneien und zum tausendsten Mal die gleiche Frage stellen, aber angeblich keine Zeit haben, im Forum zu lesen ...



Tut mir Leid, bisschen assi von mir sry.

Ja ich hab jetzt den Thread gefunden mit dem Muster das man per EMail und Brief an 1&1 schicken soll. Problem ist ich hab nur die letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung und nicht die Original Rechnung. Auf meinem Schreiben stehen nur komische Zahlen und sonst nicht viel (siehe Foto). Was setze ich nun bei folgenden Dingen im Muster ein?

[Rechnungs-Nr. einsetzen]
[Datum einsetzen]
 [Zutreffendes einsetzen:Club-/TopMail]


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 18196 (27 März 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Zusätzlich weiss ich nicht um welche EMail Adresse es sich handelt. Hatte zwischenzeitlich 3 verschiedene Variationen mit Punkte und Unterstrich und ohne. Ich versuche gerade das irgendwie herauszufinden welche Email Adresse es wohl sein mag, allerdings habe ich schon längst alle Spuren verwischt.

Naja ich schreibe das Schreiben an 1&1 einfach etwas um in der Hoffnung dass es gültig bleibt solang kein besserer Vorschlag kommt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 18196 (27 März 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich weiss eure Hilfe sehr zu schätzem umso tut es mir Leid falls ich euch auf die Nerven gehe, sorry.

Gehört "Höchst hilfsweise erkläre ich die Kündigung des Vertrags zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt." noch zum Optionalen "[Den nächsten Abschnitt einfügen, falls Widerrufsfrist (endet 14 Tage nach Ende des Testzugangs) noch nicht abgelaufen ist]"?

Nochmals Entschuldigung für die vielleicht "dummen" Fragen...

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:09:40 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:01:12 ----------

So, ich werde das Schreiben genau so abschicken, falls keine Einwände mehr kommen, damit hört ihr hoffentlich nicht mehr von mir. Werde es direkt als Einschreiben mit Rückschein verschicken, ich weiss nicht warum man erst einen normalen Brief verschicken sollte.



> Meine Anschrift
> 
> 1&1 Mail & Media GmbH
> Kundenservice web.de
> ...


_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Antiscammer (27 März 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Den Satz mit der höchst hilfsweisen Kündigung kann man immer mit anfügen. Er dürfte im Streitfall unschädlich sein, da vorher bereits der Vertrag bestritten wurde. Es geht nur darum, dass "zur Not", also hilfsweise, der Dienstleister nicht nach 3 Jahren noch auf die Idee kommen könnte, der Vertrag sei noch nicht gekündigt. Sozusagen ist dieser Satz ein "Fangnetz".

Einschreiben und Rückschein ist schon o.K., wenn man will.
Wer Porto sparen will, kann es per normalem Brief schicken, sollte allerdings dann darauf achten, ob eine Rückbestätigung kommt. Falls keine Reaktion käme, sollte auf jeden Fall spätestens dann noch einmal mit Einschreiben zugestellt werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 18196 (27 März 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hab das Thema übrigens auch hier gepostet:

http://board.gulli.com/thread/1645668-wieder-webde-letzte-mahnung-20-euro/#post13821313

Dort schreibt jemand dass die Praktiken bei web so geändert wurden dass es jetzt nicht mehr aus Versehen möglich ist den Club beizutreten (obwohl ich das sicher nicht bewusst gemacht hab, was dem ja widersprechen würde).

Hach ich lass mich auch wegen jedem Dreck verunsichern glaub ich.. Ich vertrau euch einfach mal dass das so hinhaut, dass es mit dem Schreiben klappt. Schliesslich ist dieses Forum auf sowas spezialisiert.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



cdbee schrieb:


> Dort schreibt jemand dass die Praktiken bei web so geändert wurden dass es jetzt nicht mehr aus Versehen möglich ist den Club beizutreten


Märchenstunde. Hab noch vor wenigen  Tagen die  Falleneinblendung wieder gesehen.

PS: Das Abflussrohrforum ist nicht gerade mein  Favorit bei  Glaubwürdigkeit


----------



## Goblin (27 März 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

.....selbst wenn es so wäre,ist es völlig Schnuppe. Entscheidend ist,wie die Seite zum Anmeldezeitpunkt aussah !

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Antonia77 (28 März 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

@Dolfi
Das habe ich mir fast gedacht, dass sich nun ein Inkassodienst einschaltet. 
Die WEB.DE ist bereits seit 2005 die Tochter der 1&1. Erst wie Reducal bereits erwähnte erfolgte die 1&1 Mail und Media als neuer Rechnungsfolger im Jahr 2010. Für die WEB.DE Kunden ändert sich nichts weiter als der Rechnungssteller.

@cdbee
Das Postfach wird gesperrt und dann folgt die letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung folgt.
Wenn auf diese Mahnung nicht reagiert wird, dann schaltet sich höchstwahrscheinlich ein Inkassodienst ein. Wenn Du die Forderung bezahlt hast, dann nicht. 
Sobald Du das angegebene Schreiben so verschickst wie gepostet, wirst Du vermutlich...
- ... eine Vertragsauskunft erhalten.
- ... über den Lauf des Mahnprozesses informiert.
- ... darauf hingewiesen, dass die Gerichtsurteile Seinerzeit zwar rechtsgültig waren, jedoch heute nicht mehr angewandt werden können
- ... eine Kündigungsbestätigung zum Ende der Vertragslaufzeit erhalten (wenn das Schreiben auch unterschrieben ist)
Nach dem Gesetz ist der Vertrag rechtsgültig. Solltest Du den letzten Satz jedoch raus nehmen, wird eine kompeteten Sachbearbeiterin die Sachlage erkennen und die Kündigung von sich aus eintragen.
Du kannst die Kündigung per Post, per Fax oder auch als PDF-Anhang in einer E-Mail an die WEB.DE schicken.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:58:26 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:56:29 ----------

Ach, Rechtschreib- und Satzbaufehler bitte ignorieren


----------



## Goblin (28 März 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> Nach dem Gesetz ist der Vertrag rechtsgültig


Wer sagt das ? Wie kommst Du zu dieser Erkenntnis ?


----------



## Reducal (28 März 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Goblin schrieb:


> Wer sagt das?


...





Antonia77 schrieb:


> eine kompetente Sachbearbeiterin


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 18196 (28 März 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Antonia77 schrieb:


> @Dolfi
> Das habe ich mir fast gedacht, dass sich nun ein Inkassodienst einschaltet.
> Die WEB.DE ist bereits seit 2005 die Tochter der 1&1. Erst wie Reducal bereits erwähnte erfolgte die 1&1 Mail und Media als neuer Rechnungsfolger im Jahr 2010. Für die WEB.DE Kunden ändert sich nichts weiter als der Rechnungssteller.
> 
> ...




Das verunsichert mich wieder. Ich dachte ich muss keinen Cent bezahlen?? Du meinst jetzt aber der Vertrag sei rechtgültig, d.h. ich muss doch 100 Euro Jahresabo bezahlen und das Schreiben von mir ist unwirksam??


----------



## Goblin (28 März 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> Das verunsichert mich wieder


Ja,ich weiss auch nicht was dass soll :unzufrieden:


----------



## Hippo (28 März 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



cdbee schrieb:


> Das verunsichert mich wieder. ...



Bevor Du Dich jetzt verunsichern läßt wirf´ mal einen Blick auf die Erfahrung (sprich Beitragszahlen) der Poster die Dir geantwortet haben und dann entscheide selbst ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 18196 (28 März 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Goblin schrieb:


> Ja,ich weiss auch nicht was dass soll :unzufrieden:



Wayne ich verschick heute den Brief. Wenns zum Gericht kommt irgendwann hilft bekomm ich schon irgendwoher Hilfe XD


----------



## Antonia77 (28 März 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hier im Forum finden sich viele Geschädigte zusammen und benötigen Hilfe.
Ich finde es auch super, dass ihnen dann mit Rat und Tat geholfen wird.
Nur bisher fehlt mir einfach ein konkretes Fallbeispiel wie von cdbee. Jemand, der gegen den Vertrag und der Inkassoforderung Widerspruch einlegt und nicht bezahlen muss...
Sollte es eine Person geben, die von sich aus sprechen kann oder ihr mir ein Beispiel gebt, dann wäre ich dankbar für eine Aufklärung. Dabei meine ich nicht Minderjährigkeit oder eine andere Art von besonderer Kündigungsregelung.

@cdbee:
Ich sagte auch nur, dass die Antwort auf das Schreiben in dieser Art zusammengestellt sein wird.
Der Jahresbeitrag bei der WEB.DE beläuft sich auf 60,00 Euro.
Sollte ich dich verunsichert haben, dann tut es mir leid, das wollte ich auf keinen Fall. 
Solange Du uns auf dem laufenden hältst was weiter passiert und nicht irgendwann im Nirvana verschwindet 

Gesetzliche Regelung:
Nach dem Fernabsatzgesetz 2000 sind online Verträge rechtsgültig und wurden bereis 2002 ins BGB integriert.


----------



## technofreak (28 März 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Antonia77 schrieb:


> Gesetzliche Regelung:
> Nach dem Fernabsatzgesetz 2000 sind online Verträge rechtsgültig und wurden bereis 2002 ins BGB integriert.


Sofern sie als solche erkennbar sind. Hör auf hier zu verunsichern 
Hab den stetig wachsenden Eindruck, dass du    der Abofallenbranche  zuzurechnen bist


----------



## Goblin (28 März 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> Nach dem Fernabsatzgesetz 2000 sind online Verträge rechtsgültig und wurden bereis 2002 ins BGB integriert.


Das bezweifelt ja auch keiner,aber bevor ein Vertrag gültig wird,muss es ihn aber geben


----------



## Reducal (28 März 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



technofreak schrieb:


> Hab den stetig wachsenden Eindruck, dass du    der Abofallenbranche  zuzurechnen bist...


Ich habe keine Ahnung, wer Antonia77 ist. Aber angesichts der meistens zutreffenden Informationen finde ich persönlich ihr Hiersein nicht schlecht (selbst auf die Gefahr hin, dass mich der eine oder andere nun gern steinigen möchte). :steinigung:


----------



## Antonia77 (28 März 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

cdbee erhält nicht einfach so mal eine außergerichtliche Mahnung von web.de.
also muss da irgendwas zustande gekommen sein.

@technofreak
ich weiss wie der erste kundenkontakt aussieht und wie die sachbearbeiter darauf reagieren, sofern der Kunde noch keinen Inkassostatus hat.
außerdem habe ich nie behauptet, dass er zu 100% an seinen Vertrag gefesselt sein wird, da man noch von fall zu fall unterschieden werden.
ggf. kommt cdbee auch vorzeitig aus dem vertrag, weil er das postfach nie genutzt hat oder arbeitslos/insolvenz ist. in seinem Kündigungsschreiben wird das jedoch nicht mitgeteilt.
Um nicht noch weiter erboste antworten zu erhalten werde ich erst mal abwarten, was cdbee uns mitteilt, nachdem er eine antwort von der web.de bekommen hat.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:51:26 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:48:21 ----------

ich korrigiere mich in dem Punkt, dass er ggf. aus seinem Vertrag raus kommt, wenn er das Postfach nicht nutzt, denn das trifft nicht zu. Ich meinte, sofern er das Postfach nicht kennt und daher nicht genutzt hat.


----------



## technofreak (28 März 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Reducal schrieb:


> (selbst auf die Gefahr hin, dass mich der eine oder andere nun gern steinigen möchte). :steinigung:


Kann nicht abstreiten, dass ich den Wunsch dazu ab und zu  habe ...


----------



## Antiscammer (28 März 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Antonia77 schrieb:


> Gesetzliche Regelung:
> Nach dem Fernabsatzgesetz 2000 sind online Verträge rechtsgültig und wurden bereis 2002 ins BGB integriert.



Mal so nebenbei zum Mitmeißeln.

*I.*​
*Es gibt kein Fernabsatzgesetz mehr.*

Die Regelungen wurden inzwischen ins BGB integriert. Man spricht jetzt von "Fernabsatzregeln des BGB". Und wenn man hier schon anfängt, die zu zitieren, dann darf man auch ruhig die Bestimmungen des Art. 246 EGBGB und § 1 Abs. 6 PAngV aufführen, die von einem Dienstleister im Internet die sofort erkennbare Kennzeichnung der Kostenpflicht verlangen.

*II.*​
*Ein Vertrag* (egal, ob online oder wie auch immer geschlossen...) *ist das Ergebnis einer beiderseitigen, eindeutigen und bestimmten Willenserklärung.*

Aufgrund der wohl absichtlich von gmx.de und web.de missverständlichen Gestaltung der Webseiten kann jedoch ein Irrtum bezüglich der Kostenpflicht entstehen (§ 123 BGB, § 119 BGB). Sobald ein entsprechender Irrtum nach allgemeiner Verkehrsauffassung beim durchschnittlichen Internet-Nutzer sehr leicht entstehen kann (und davon ist hier auszugehen), liegt ein Einigungsmangel gemäß § 155 BGB vor. Eine wirksame vertragliche Einigung über die Kostenpflicht kommt so mit einem Verbraucher nicht zustande. Ein entsprechender Hinweis in einer überraschenden Klausel der AGB wird nicht wirksamer Vertragsbestandteil. § 305c BGB.

Die für die Gestaltung der Webseiten verantwortliche 1&1 weiß nun bereits seit Jahr und Tag von der missverständlichen Gestaltung der Webseiten.

Sie haben nachweislich Kenntnis von der Tatsache, dass ein nicht geringer Teil der Internetnutzer hier ohne es zu wollen in das "kostenpflichtige" Abonnement hineintappt. Es hagelt Wortmeldungen in Foren, es hagelt Widerspruchsschreiben wahrscheinlich zu tausenden. 

Wiederholt wurde 1&1 von fachlich versierter Seite auf die Probleme aufmerksam gemacht.

Wiederholt wurde ihnen gesagt, dass dies so nicht eben die "feine englische Art" sei.

Trotzdem wird bis heute nichts Entscheidendes an der Seitengestaltung geändert.

Auch die Tatsache, dass nach den Mahnbescheiden - soweit bekannt - nach Widerspruch seitens der 1&1 niemals Klage erhoben wird, zeigt überdeutlich, dass man selbst die Rechtslage sowie die eigenen Chancen im streitigen Verfahren sehr genau kennt, und dass man entgegen der wüsten Inkassodrohungen gegenüber den Verbrauchern tatsächlich überhaupt gar nicht beabsichtigt, die Ansprüche vor Gericht vorzutragen.

Ab sofort wird daher von meiner Seite aus das Verhalten von 1&1 in dieser Sache als bewusste, arglistige Täuschung betrachtet. Ein derartiges Geschäftsgebaren ist für einen Anbieter von Internet- und Telefondienstleistungen nur noch beschämend. Es ist komplett unverständlich, dass man es nötig hat, auf solch fragwürdige Weise Kunden "an Land zu ziehen".

Ein Herr Forner von 1&1 hatte bereits im Sat1-Forum ausdrücklich versichert, dass Einwendungen und Reklamationen der Betroffenen, die ohne es zu wollen ins kostenpflchtige Abo gelaufen sind, qualifiziert und kulant behandelt werden.

Das ist offenkundig, entgegen der Beteuerungen von 1&1, nicht der Fall. Auch auf qualifizierte Widerspruchsschreiben gibt es weitere böse Mahn- und Drohschreiben, unter verzerrender, irreführender Darstellung der Rechtslage gegenüber rechtsunkundigen Verbrauchern. Auch dieses Geschäftsgebaren ist so nicht hinnehmbar.

Die hieraus in der Öffentlichkeit entstehende Rufschädigung hat 1&1 als Mutterunternehmen voll und ganz zu tragen. Und daran wird auch das unbeholfene Gepiepse irgendwelcher in die Foren vorgeschickter Maulwürfe nicht das geringste ändern.


----------



## Antonia77 (28 März 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

@technofreak
Ich weiss, dass die Meinungen in manchen Fällen der WEB.DE auseinandergehen.
Auch ich kann mich mit den teilweise sehr umstrittenen Geschäftsgebahren nicht identifizieren. Nur liegt es nicht in meiner Hand und auch nicht in der Hand des jeweiligen Sachbearbeiters diese geschäftlichen Regelungen zu ändern, da sie kein Recht dazu haben. Umso schlimmer zu wissen, dass sie ihren Job zum Nachteil des Kunden machen müssen und die Stelle als Supportmitarbeiter ist schnell durch eine andere Person ersetzt.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:38:31 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:36:45 ----------

@Antiscammer
Habe Deinen Beitrag erst jetzt gelesen und ich danke Dir für die Aufklärung.
Mein Fehler, dass ich einfach einen Satz dahingeschmissen habe, ohne meine These weiter zu erläutern und die Unsicherheit der anderen Forenmitglieder hervorgerufen habe.


----------



## technofreak (28 März 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Antonia77 schrieb:


> . Umso schlimmer zu wissen, dass sie ihren Job zum Nachteil des Kunden machen müssen und die Stelle als Supportmitarbeiter ist schnell durch eine andere Person ersetzt.


Damit befindet  sich 1&1 ( web.de & gmx ) auf dem  Niveau der übelsten Call-Center.


----------



## Antiscammer (28 März 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Der ansonsten sich ja überall ach so kulant gebende Herr Forner von 1&1 soll sich doch mal dazu äußern, wie 1&1 dazu kommt, ihre SupportmitarbeiterInnen zu einer derart miesen Behandlung berechtigter Kundenreaklamationen zu drängen.

Wenn er es selbst nicht kann, dann möge er sagen, wer sonst dafür verantwortlich ist. Denn irgend jemand muss ja schließlich dafür verantwortlich sein.

Der Fisch stinkt immer vom Kopf her.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 18196 (19 April 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

So btw Inkasso Schreiben ist auch schon da gewesen. Bezahlung bis morgen den 20.4. aber ich soll ja nicht drauf reagieren:

http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/7300/img20110414184720.jpg

Ich wart dann mal auf etwas amtliches wo ich Widerspruch ankreuzen kann^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 18196 (28 April 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

So Brief von RA S. gekommen dass ich bezahlen soll, sonst gerichtliches Mahnverfahren. Gähn...soviel Aufwand für nichts, tun mir schon fast Leid


----------



## Habfbdk (11 Mai 2011)

*Web.de Club mal wieder...dringend Hilfe ;(*

Einst vorweg: bin 16 Jahre alt. Also folgendes prob. : ich habe ein Angebot bei Web.de angenommen (media Markt Gutschein) und habe den Vertrag für 3 Monate clubmitgliederschaft abgeschlossen. So kurz vor der Kündigungsfrist kam der Gutschein immer noch nicht dachte ich mir: kündigst du erstmal sicherheitsbar. Ich habe nicht meine Angaben angegeben sondern die von meiner mum. Als ich die Kündigung abgeschickt habe, habe ich gemerkt das der Name von meiner mum falschgeschrieben wurde( habe nicht genau drauf geachtet beim eingeben. Die Kündigung und Unterschrift hat meine Schwester gemacht. Meine mum soll nichts davon erfahren da sie ert vor kurzem eine rechnung wegen einer anderen Sache bekommen hat. So was folgt daraus: Web.de schreibt das die Unterschrift nicht zur angegebenen Namen passt. Folge--> sie wollen den perso haben(per Fax,einscannen). Das ist natürlich genau das beste das mir passieren kann -_-. so meine Schwester will morgen da anrufen und sich als meine mum ausgeben und denen sagen das sie ihren Namen ausversehen falsch geschrieben haben. Ich weiß nämlich sonst nicht weiter und grübel schon die ganze Zeit und kann überhaupt nicht einschlafen . Hat irgendjemand Ratschläge?


----------



## Hippo (11 Mai 2011)

*AW: Web.de Club mal wieder...dringend Hilfe ;(*

Ich würde meinen, hier ist in erster Linie die große Beichte und der Gang nach Canossa angesagt bevor sich Deine Schwester und Du noch weiter auf das Glatteis von Urkunden/Unterschriftsfälschung begebt.
Nach meinem Dafürhalten habt ihr die Grenze zur Strafbarkeit bereits überschritten.
Daß Du als Minderjähriger solche Verträge nicht ohne Einverständnis Deiner Erziehungsberechtigten abschließen darfst wirst Du wohl wissen ...

Ansonsten empfehle ich Dir die Lektüre dieses Threads
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...mitgliedschaft-durch-anklicken.html#post73580

und ja - ich weiß es ist dieser Thread hier, aber da findest Du mit Sicherheit auch die Lösung zu Deinem Grundproblem.
Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist uns nämlich verboten, das dürfen nur Anwälte und Verbraucherzentralen


----------



## Habfbdk (11 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Danke schon mal für deine schnelle und ausführliche Antwort. Ich weiß das es nicht richtig ist was ich bzw. Meine Schwester getan hat und hab auch meine Lehre daraus gezogen aber ich will echt nich dass das meine mum erfährt. Könnte meine Schwester nicht doch erstmal Versuch das zu klären und wenn Web.de den perso will kann ich ihn ja scannen und ihnen denen schicken und sagen das die Buchstaben vertauscht worden sind. Laut anderen Meinungen ändert Web.de es dann richtig. Dann wäre doch alles wieder halbwegs gut  naja ich kann mitlerweile noch schlechter einschlagen...


----------



## Hippo (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Du erwartest jetzt aber nicht allen Ernstes daß Dir/euch hier einer dazu rät euren strafbaren Kurs fortzuführen...

Mein Rat bleibt das Beichten bei der Mutter, auch wenn sie euch allen beiden erstmal die Hammelbeine langzieht.
Was glaubst Du was passiert wenn sie in der Sache Post von einem Anwalt bekommt ...
Dann würde ich aber ganz bestimmt nicht in eurer Haut stecken wollen.

Such Dir aus dem Thread erstmal passende Posts/Links raus was die Rechtsgültigkeit von Verträgen Minderjähriger angeht und dann ab zu Muttern damit.

Aufgrund der Ausweisgeschichte würde ich da sogar raten einen Anwalt zu befragen und dazu schon mal das Taschengeld zu sparen und mir für den Rest einen Ferienjob zu suchen


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Habfbdk schrieb:


> Dann wäre doch alles wieder halbwegs gut ...


Gar nix is gut! Um den Gutschein zu bekommen (Provision) hast du einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag abgeschlossen, was du nicht ohne Zustimmung deiner Eltern hättest tun dürfen. Obendrein hast du falsche/fremde Daten im Rechtsverkehr angegeben. Das Ganze ist eine Straftat nach § 269 StGB als Vorbereitungshandlung, i. V. m. einem Provisionsbetrug nach § 263 StGB.

Jetzt hast du dich schon an den Support gewandt und die Rechnung ist offen. Einfach zu sagen, ellabätsch ich bin erst 16 und habe falsche Daten genutzt, ist zu wenig. Unter dem falsch geschriebenen Namen wird deine Mutter Schreiben erhalten (Wenn Ort und Straße stimmen) und dann das Problem an der Backe haben.

Du mein Kind wärst, würde ich dir raten, die Mutter zu informieren. Die könnte dann ein Schreiben aufsetzen, in dem sie den Sachverhalt kurz erläutert und der 1&1 Mail & Media GmbH einredet, dass der (nämlich ungültige) Vertrag gegenstandslos ist. Schadenersatz wird man von ihr nicht verlangen und eine Mitstörerhaftung gibt es nicht. Und was dich betrifft, so kannst du froh sein, wenn du von der Firma nicht angezeigt wirst, denn strafmündig bist du ja nun schon.


----------



## Habfbdk (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Es geht mir nicht darum, dass ich die Rechnung nicht zahlen will oder aus dem Vertrag rauskommen will. Ich sehe das Geld als leergut und hab meine Lehre drausgezogen. Ich will selber daraus kommen ohne meiner mum das zu sagen. Wenn ich das erste Jahr bezahl ist es ja nicht so schlimm und das Problem wäre dann erledigt und es gibt keinen Brief mit einer Rechnung oder ähnliches.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Web,de (1&1 Mail & Media GmbH) ist nicht an dem Account interessiert sondern als gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen am Umsatz. Schreibe doch mit einem anderen Account, dass du zahlungswillig bist und bitte darum, dass man dir Zahlungsdaten mitteilen möge. Dann kann deine Schwester immer noch überweisen. Kündigen müsstest du den Vertrag aber dennoch. Wenn die Zahlung eingegangen ist, ist auch der Account wieder offen und dann kannst du dort kündigen.


----------



## Hippo (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Das KANN gutgehen, muß aber nicht.
Es geht drum daß er aus der Nummer mit der Unterschriftenfälschung rauskommt.
Und da ist reducals Lösung nicht die schlechteste Variante.
Die (echte) Mutter kann ja dann immer noch anbieten das erste Jahr zu zahlen als Ausgleich dafür daß sie den Jr. nicht belangen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

....er will/kann es der Mutter aber nicht beichten! Das mit der Urkundenfälschung sehe ich eher gelassen, denn der Anbieter macht i. d. R.  keine Strafanzeige wegen son Zeugs und schon gar nicht, wenn durch Zahlung das Problem geheilt ist. Web.de hat wichtigeres zu tun als dämliche Zeichen ggü. Heranwachsenden zu setzen.


----------



## Hippo (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ....er will/kann es der Mutter aber nicht beichten!...



DAS hätte er (und seine Schwester) VORHER überlegen sollen.
Es ehrt ihn ja in gewisserweise daß er die Suppe selbst auslöffeln will, aber es hängt außer ihm leider noch seine Schwester mit drin die er zu einer *Straftat* anstiftet. Und ab da gehts nicht mehr drum was ER will ...
Wenn er es selbst auslöffeln will soll ER bei Web.de anrufen und wegen mir dort beichten aber er soll nicht noch andere in seinen Sch... mit reinreißen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 18196 (27 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hab noch eine Frage die mir gerade durchs lesen des Internets  eingefallen ist. Könnte es theoretisch schon sein, dass 1&1 schon  einen Schufa-Eintrag angestoßen hat, obwohl die Sache noch gar nicht  entschieden ist, und es eigentlich nicht rechtmäßig wäre? Hab gelesen,  die Schufa überprüft die Rechtmäßigkeit solcher Einträge nicht und auch,  dass sowas schonmal vorkommt. Ist mir nur eingefallen, ich will ja  keine  böse Überraschung erleben (wobei das auch leicht rückgängig zu machen  wäre). Wobei ich bezweifele stark dass 1&1 meine Kontodaten kennt  und ob das dafür notwendig wäre. Will auch nicht 10 Euro für eine  überflüssige Auskunft rauswerfen. Ansonsten wart ich nach 3 Schreiben  des Rechtsanwalts immer noch  auf seinen vielzitierten Mahnbescheid, was doch recht auffällig ist


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Die Schufa-Auskunft ist 1-mal jährlich kostenlos (seit 1 Jahr ist das so).

Bei bestrittener Forderung darf nicht bei der Schufa eingemeldet werden - § 28a BDSG. Wir haben aber in diesen Fällen davon auch noch nicht gehört.
Wenn man sicher gehen will: Selbstauskunft einholen. Sollte wider Erwarten doch was eingetragen sein, hilft gern ein Anwalt bei der alsbaldigen Entfernung des Eintrags. Wenn es sein muss, per einstweiliger Verfügung gegen 1&1 oder das Inkassobüro. Das würde die eine Stange Geld kosten, daher lassen sie wohl auch solche Spielchen lieber bleiben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 18196 (27 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hm.. bei meineschufa.de kann man sich registrieren, aber irgendwie nur  mit Bestellung und Angabe von Kontodaten  Das mit 1 mal pro Jahr  kostenlos hab ich auch gelesen, find aber nix. Hab heute auch versucht  die Filiale in Dortmund anzurufen, Telefonnummer ist ungültig und hab  auch gelesen die Schufa hat viele Filialen geschlossen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 18196 (27 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

OK hab das versteckte Formular bei meineschufa gefunden, kostenlos ist nen Brief aber nicht aber nagut. bzw. edit meines posts wäre mir lieber, geht aber nicht^^


----------



## Gallus Maxim (30 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

hmm hätt nie gedacht das ich da mit reingeraten bin.
ICh entschuldige mich für die großen Bilder, ich weiß grade gar nicht wo ich einen Anhang einfüge bzw. einen Spoiler für die Bilder....ich bitte dies zu ändern falls es nicht gerne gesehen wird....danke vielmals.

Ich grüße euch alle in der Community. Ich bin nun auch angemeldet um euch um Rat zu bitten.

Vorweg, ich kenne dieses Thema schon, umso mehr bin ich erstaunt das ich nun auch einer 12 Monatigen Vertragslaufzeit à 5 Euro erhalten habe....
________________

Ich wollte eigentlich nur die Club Mitgliedschaft testen, weil man da ja mehr als nur 5MB versenden kann, als Anhang. Habe nun auf diesen Button geklickt:

http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/3826/emailbetrug.png


Nun wurde mir gratuliert zu den abgeschlossenen Vertrag. (stand noch nixs on 12 Monaten). Das war am 20.04.2011.

Ich nutzte dann das vergrößerte Datenvolumen zur versendung größerer Mails mit Anhang und arbeitete weiter.



Naja nach 16 Tagen habe ich bemerkt (in der AGB) das ich schriftlich kündigen sollte....aber das Wideruffsrecht von 14 Tagen hatte ich übersehen. Dennoch sendete ich am 16.05.2011 ein Einschreiben in Ö-Norm an die Firma. 

http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/3987/emailbetrug2.png

Naja NACH 11 TAGEN (28.05.) erhielt ich eine Nachricht das meine Anfrage (??eigentlich Kündigung) am 27.05) bearbeitet wurde....MEHR NICHT....es war eine Autom. Antwort.
Aber am 27.05. erhielt ich meine erste Rechnung....5 euro.




Was kann ich nun tun? Ich hätte vor heute Nachmittag dort anzurufen, ist das eine Gute Idee? Ich habe auch keinen Anwalt momentan da ich 18 bin. Werde ich nun einen Kontaktieren müssen? Zudem erhalte ich mein Gehalt erst noch, also die nächsten 5 Tage kann ich noch nichts beantragen in der Sicht....


MFG
Gallus Maxim


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Wenn die Kündigung zum Ende der vorgesehenen Vertragslaufzeit erklärt wurde (nachweislich per Einschreiben), dann können alle Buchungen, die nach dieser Vertragslaufzeit abgebucht werden, ohne jeden weiteren Kommentar mit "Widerspruch" zurückgebucht werden. Weitere Kontaktaufnahmen mit dem Unternehmen sind prinzipiell nicht notwendig, wenn die Kündigung eindeutig und fristgerecht erklärt wurde.


----------



## Gallus Maxim (30 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ja wobei ich zu aler erst eigentlich nur TESTEN wollte. Ich habe erst 2 Tage nach dem "testen" gemerkt das man schriftlich Kündigen  muss. Nach abschicken des Einschreiben erhielt ich nach Tagen die Rechnung und DANN erst sah ich, dass ich leider nicht im Widerufsrecht gekündigt habe, und somit wird wohl mein Einschreiben unnütz gewesen sein.

Dennoch hätten die das mir sagen können, das mein Einschreiben beachtet wurde und keine Rechtsgültigkeit bestehe, dies erfolgte aber nicht!

*ZUDEM WOLLTE ich nie einen 12 Monate Vertrag abschließen, ich habe niemals durch eine Unterschrift oder einer Willenserklärung einen Vertrag abgeschlossen, lediglich durch einen Klick einen ungewollten Vertrag zugestimmt...*


Das ist doof, und ich würde nun da gerne rausfinden. 

MFG
Gallus Maxim


----------



## sagichnicht (30 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo, die werden sich darauf berufen, dass nur DU Dein Passwort und Deine ZUgangsdaten kennst und somit als Einziger Zugang hattest (und Du hast es anscheinend angeklickt - das reicht).
Hab ne andere Frage: ich habe ebenfalls den Club 3 Monate getestet, das Ende war am 27. Mai 2011 und ich habe rechtzeitig per Brief gekündigt: am 11. Mai. Soweit alles gut. Nun schreiben die mir, dass ich mit einem falschen Namen unterschrieben habe. Um das mal abzukrüzen:
- hatte im Januar schon ein Clubabo zum Testen
- hab denen damals schriftlich gekündigt, was die auch akzeptiert haben. War ja fristgerecht
- nun hab ich jetzt beim zweiten Abo und der zweiten Kündigung mit meinem "neuen" Namen B unterschrieben. Hab zwischenzeitlich geheiratet. Ich hatte vergessen denen das mitzuteilen, dass ich nen "neuen" Namen habe. Das erste Abo hatte ich noch mit meinem "alten" Namen A unterschrieben. Wüsst auch nciht was die das angeht welchen Namen ich hab. 
- Nun schreiben die mir, ich hätte mit dem falschen Namen unterschriebn und ich solle eine Kopie der Namensänderung senden. Hab ich gemacht. Nun aber ist das Problem, dass ich das nciht ernst genommen habe und ich bis zum 27 Mai ordentlich hätte kündigen müssen. Gekündigt hab ich am 11 Mai. Gesendet hab ich denen meine Namensänderung am 27ten. Am 28 hatte ich eine Mitteilung, dass ich nun angemeldet sei und 12 Monate lang 5 Euro zahlen soll. Ich hab denen nun frech geschrieben, dass ich gekündigt habe am 11 Mai und dass ich am 25 Mai die Namensänderung losgesendet habe und dass die rechtzeitig und fristgerecht einegtroffen sein muss. 
Bis jetzt haben die sich nicht mehr gemeldet. Gleichzeitig hab ich behauptet, dass die mir damals schon meine Kündigungsbestätigung ("es tut uns leid, dass Sie nun nicht mehr Clubmitglied sind") mit dem Namen "B" (neu) gesendet hätten. Stimmt nicht, aber ich hab die Mail noch und hab einfach weitergeleitet und meinen Namen (alt) mit A --- ausgetauscht und daraus "sehr geehrte Frau "B" gemacht  Hab denen das weitergeleitet und geschrieben,dass sie damals meinen Namen ja hinterlegt hätten und mich so angeschrieben haben.
Trotzdem hab ich Angst und hoffe, dass die nun nicht schreiben, ich hätte die Namensänderug zu spät gesendet. Ich habe nicht gewusst, dass das solche Betrüger sind. Das web ist ja voller Beschwerden. 
Meint Ihr die können mir noch ans Bein pinkeln? Ich werde erstmal neinneinnein sagen. Hat denn irgendjemand durch die einen tatsächlichen Schufa-Eintrag bekommen? Wir wollen bald bauen und für die 60 Euro willl ich mir nicht meine Schufa kaputtmachen. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (30 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



sagichnicht schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr?


Betrüger sind das nicht aber der Support habt eine sehr eigene Rechtsmeinung, mit der man ziemlich allein dasteht. Du hast rechtzeitig gekündigt und fertig! Dabei ist es egal, ob du mit Micki Maus oder Mausi Mick untschreibst. Das tolle daran ist, die Bestätigung über den Kündigungseingang hat man dir frei Haus geschickt.


----------



## sagichnicht (30 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo, na die sind schon schlau, die schreiben zu meiner Kündigung vom 11 Mai "Sehr geehrte Frau A,vielen Dank für Ihr *Schreiben.*Da sich Ihr Name geändert hat, senden Sie uns bitte einen amtlichen Nachweis für diese Änderung zu.Sobald  uns dieser vorliegt und Ihr neuer Name hinterlegt werden konnte, kann  eine Kündigung bestehender Verträge eingereicht und eingetragen werden.Die Änderung nehmen wir daraufhin völlig bequem für Sie vor.Ihr WEB.DE Postfach bleibt unverändert auch weiterhin bestehen.
Damit wir Ihr Anliegen zeitnah für Sie prüfen können, schicken Sie uns bitte die Unterlagen bis zum 27.05.2011 zu."
Wenn mans genau nimmt schreiben die: erst neuen Namen mitteilen dann kündigen.
Am 27ten hab ich die Namensänderung erst losgesendet (natürlch hab ich auf dem Brief 25 Mai geschrieben". An sich habe ich ja mit "Meyer" statt "Müller" unterschrieben, es sind schon 2 Namen - meinst Du, die fallen drauf rein, dass ich ihnen geschrieben habe, dass sie bei der ersten Kündigung - angeblich - mich mit "Frau B" = neuer Name angeschrieben haben (hab ich ja überschrieben). Ich kann mir denken, dass die nun aufgeben. Ich werde wenn die nochmal schreiben auf die Schlafmützigkeit der Mitarbeier pochen "die den Namen nicht korrekt geändert haben". Ein Mist alles. Aber ich habe ja rechtzeitig gekündigt. Die schreiben in einer neuen Mail:  "Damit wir Ihren neuen Nachnamen wie die Kündigung hinterlegen können,  benötigen wir eine Kopie der Eheurkunde oder eine beidseitige Kopie  Ihres Personalausweises."
=> da steht nichts, dass sie DANN erst die Kündigung akzeptieren werden.


----------



## Hippo (30 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Frag Dich doch einfach mal ob ein Name oder eine Person kündigt?
Sie haben Kenntnis von der Kündigung zu dem Vertrag und sie wollen Rechtssicherheit über die Namensänderung. Diese haben sie bekommen und feddisch ...
Wegen mir kann man denen einen letzten Brief schreiben und sagen daß man aufgrund der fristgemäßen Kündigung vom XX.XX.XXXX zum YY.YY.YYYY das Vertragsverhältnis als beendet ansieht. Aus die Maus.
Wenn sie meinen weiter darauf zu bestehen kann man vorsorglich die Schufa informieren daß hier eine Forderung bestritten wurde die Du als nicht rechtmäßig ansiehst.
Eine Baufinanzierung platzt wegen so einem Pups bestimmt nicht - keine Sorge dazu


----------



## Goblin (30 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich würd auf diesen ganzen Affenzirkus gar nicht mehr reagieren. Briefe ab in den Müll,Mails löschen. Fertig aus


----------



## Hippo (30 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Obacht - WEB.DE ist keine klassische Abofalle bei der gleich SOOO rigoros gehandelt werden kann.


----------



## sagichnicht (30 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Stimmt, man kann es auch so verstehen, dass sie nur wissen wollen, ob ich wirklich "ich" bin auch mit nem neuen Namen (sonst könnte ja jeder kündigen, denn der hätte ja auch nen anderen Namen). Gut, das hab ich nicht bedacht. Mich irritiert halt, dass sie nach meiner Kündigung vom 11 Mai am 28ten Mai schreiben, dass ich nun Mitglied sei!!! Ich könnte es mir nur so schönreden, dass sie computertechnisch die Kündigung noch nicht eintragen können und dafür auf die Namensänderung warten um es dann - rückwirkend - einzutragen.
Wie auch immer: erstmal danke. Ich halt Euch auf dem Laufenden. Jedenfalls werde ich wenn das nun überstanden ist, meinen Account löschen. Ich habe bereits alle Mailadressen rübergerettet und somit ists mir wurscht. Die Angst vor der Schufa ist bei mir entstanden, da ich zigmal erlebt habe bei Kunden von mir, wie oft da falsche Eintragungen bei der Schufa drin stehen.Das waren oft Fehler und seitdem misstraue ich der Schufa . So dann warten wir mal ab, danke fürs "gut zureden"


----------



## Hippo (30 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Übrigens 

Wenn man heiratet kann man zu zweit Probleme viel besser lösen die man alleine gar nicht hätte ...

In diesem Sinne - noch alles Gute


----------



## Gallus Maxim (30 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hmm bei meinen Problem wo ich durch einen 1 Monats Club-Mail Test in die Abo Falle geraten bin hatte ich Gott sei Dank diesen Link gefunden.

Ich habe nun das Schreiben erstmal per Mail gesendet, und morgen werde ich das gleiche Schreiben per Einschreiben versenden.

Ich hoffe ich werde diese Sache los...das sind einfach versteckte Kosten Entstehungen, wo der Kunde nicht ausreichend darauf hingewiesen wird. Das ist nicht Okay und daher wird das zukünftig für mich ins Grab wandern, diese Firma.

Ich Frage ganz salopp nach ob mir jemand eine Andere Email Firma nennen kann, die seriös ist und wo es keine/ kaum Fallen gibt?
(gerne per PN)

ANSONSTEN GROßES DANKE, dass nicht nur mir, sondern viele anderen bei über 1200 Antworten in diesen Thread geholfen wurde....Respekt.

MFG
Gallus Maxim


----------



## Goblin (30 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



> Ich Frage ganz salopp nach ob mir jemand eine Andere Email Firma nennen kann


 
Einfach mal bei Google suchen. Es gibt so viele Freemailer. Wer einfach nur Mails verschicken und empfangen will ist hier gut bedient


----------



## Hippo (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



Gallus Maxim schrieb:


> ...ANSONSTEN GROßES DANKE, dass nicht nur mir, sondern viele anderen bei über 1200 Antworten in diesen Thread geholfen wurde....Respekt.
> 
> MFG
> Gallus Maxim



Übertreib nicht so schamlos - bis zu Deinem Posting waren erst 1179 ...


----------



## Gallus Maxim (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hehe hups klassischer Fall von "°selbst Fail"°

Naja kann mir noch einer helfen?

Ich weiß nicht ob Web.de auf meine Rechnungs anfechtung oder auf meine 4 Tage davor bearbeitete Kündigung (NACH Widerufsrecht), die als Einschreiben eintraf, stellung bezieht....



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxxxxxxxx,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> 
> ...






ist nun meine Rechnung vom 27.05.2011 ungültig?

Danke für die Hilfe.
Gallus Maxim

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:40:06 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:37:39 ----------

Ich schäme mich in Grund und Boden für Doppelpost....wichtig wäre noch der Hinweis das meine Rechnungs Anfechtung bisher nur per E-Mail geschickt wurde.


----------



## Hippo (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Auf welchen Leistungszeitraum bezieht sich denn die Rechnung?


----------



## Gallus Maxim (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Es steht in der Rechnung vom 20.05  - 20.06.


Lol die schicken ja schon im Vorraus...gar nicht gewusst..


----------



## Hippo (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Wenn Du Dich nicht weiter raufen willst, müßtest Du jetzt halt bis zum 31.05.11 zahlen.
Vermutlich kommt noch eine weitere (berichtigte) Rechnung


----------



## Gallus Maxim (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ja dann werde ich wohl lieber doch meine Rechnungsanfechtung per EInschreiben zur Sicherheit morgen hinschicken.....weil ich zahle nicht für etwas was so hinterhältig ohne mein "Gestiges Ja" abgeschlossen wurde.

zudem können die mir doch keine berichtigte Rechnung mehr schicken, da ich ja am 31.05. den Vertragsschluss habe, und die erste rechnung (die ich anfechte) geht ja für den Zeitraum drüber hinaus....daher wärs ja eher unlogisch, nicht?


----------



## Gallus Maxim (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hehe nun hab ichs woll doch nur per Email geschafft.

ich habe eine Rechnungs Gutschrift von 5 Euro erhalten, also logischer weiße ist die Rechnung davor ja nun beglichen.

Muss ich denen  aber eine Lesebestätigung oder eine Akzeptanz für das Vertragsende senden??

MFG
Gallus Maxim


----------



## sagichnicht (1 Juni 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hast Du denen denn Geld überwiesen? Ne oder. Wenn die Dir ne Rechnung gesendet haben (ob nun im Voraus oder Nachhinein spielt keine Rolle - man zahlt ja auch manchmal auch Vorkasse) und nun ne Gutschrift, so lösen sie mit eben dieser Gutschrift die Rechnung auf. 
Zu mir: die haben mir nun am 31 Mai geschrieben, dass die Namensbestätigung nicht da sei. Aber heute Morgen bekomm ich ne Mail "am "30.05.2011" haben wir Ihre schriftliche Anfrage an den WEB.DE Kundenservice bearbeitet." Heisst, nun ists angekommen. Mal schauen wie schnell sie nun meinen Namen ändern und mir dann endlch meine Kündigung senden.
Kann nur noch abraten von web.de war nun in mehreren Foren und die sind ja alle sauer. Übrigens hat noch niemand ne Schufa bekommen! Soweit ich das nun durchgelesen habe sind das Abzocker

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 10:52:55 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 10:44:15 ----------

Oh ha was kommt da gerade: "Sehr geehrte Frau B,vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.Auch  nach nochmaliger Prüfung der Vertragsunterlagen konnten wir keinen  Anspruch auf eine vorzeitige Vertragsbeendigung feststellen.Dennoch  haben wir soeben aus Kulanz und ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht  die Kündigung Ihres WEB.DE Club Vertrages zum 01.06.2011 vorgenommen.
Schade,  dass wir Sie diesmal nicht von unseren Leistungen überzeugen konnten,  Wir würden uns aber freuen, Sie schon bald wieder als zufriedenen Kunden  begrüßen zu dürfen." "Kulanz", na das ist ja nett. Ich hab die Kündigung ja fristgerecht gesendet und was hat das mit Kulanz zu tun??? Ich glaub die haben keinen anderen Textbaustein 
Also, ich hab nun soviel gelesen (ich war ja nicht so betroffen da ich ja fristgerecht gekündigt habe im Gegensatz zu denen, die nicht mitbekommen haben, dass sie den Button angeklickt haben und deshalb nicht gekündigt haben): lasst die Finger WEG von web.de. Die sind unseriös. Wenn man immer wieder auf stur schaltet kommt irgendwann der "Kulanzbrief". Euch alles Gute! sagt "sagichnicht" die endlich bei web.de unter "Frau B" läuft


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (1 Juni 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



sagichnicht schrieb:


> ...sind das Abzocker
> 
> ...web.de. Die sind unseriös.


Das ganze Internet ist ein elektronischer Plagenhaufen! Wer nicht damit umgehen kann, sollte sich fern davon halten (so das überhaupt geht).

Web.de ist in diesem Zusammenhang folgendes: 





			
				Web.de PressLougne schrieb:
			
		

> WEB.DE wurde 1995, als das Internet in Deutschland noch in den Kinderschuhen steckte, als Internet-Verzeichnis gegründet. Aus dem Verzeichnis WEB.DE entwickelte sich Schritt für Schritt das  Internetportal WEB.DE, das im vierten Quartal 2005 als eine der  führenden Kommunikationsplattformen im deutschen Internet in die United  Internet Gruppe integriert wird. Stellvertretend für das große Angebot  modernster Services steht der mit über 40 Testsiegen ausgezeichnete  FreeMail-Dienst von WEB.DE, der für die herausragende technologische  Kompetenz der Marke steht.





			
				United Internet AG schrieb:
			
		

> In unseren heutigen Zielmärkten ... zählen wir mit über 6,1  Mio. kostenpflichtigen Kundenverträgen und rund 28 Mio.  werbefinanzierten Accounts jeweils zu den führenden Unternehmen.



Und da kommst du mit den Begriffen "Abzocker" und "unseriös" daher. :wall:



[Sorry, aber das musst mal wieder raus!]
​


----------



## sagichnicht (1 Juni 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Dann wüsst ich gerne wieviele dieser Verträge dadurch zustande gekommen sind, dass die "Geschenke" angeklickt wurden die sich dann in kostenpflichtige Verträge umgewandelt haben - die ganzen Foren die sich darüber austauschen, wie sie gelinkt worden sind sprechen für sich. Sicherlicht sollte man aufpassen wo man klickt, da geb ich Dir recht


----------



## dasP (10 Juni 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo,

ich hätte nicht gedacht dass ich jemals in solch eine Lage komme, aber nun muss ich auch Rat erfragen:

Ich habe seit 2005 oder so mein web.de freemail Postfach und weiß wo welche Werbung steht. Ich habe am 01.01. Geburtstag und wie jeder web.de Kunde wohl kennt, gibt es das "3 Monate gratis Club" als Geburtstags"geschenk". Ich bin generell an solchen Sachen nicht interessiert, da die web.de Adresse lediglich für meinen Spam gedacht ist. Nun soll ich am 17.01. das Geschenk angenommen haben - was ich erst im Mai mit Aufforderung zum ersten Beitrag von 15 Euro erfahren habe. Natürlich habe ich mich sofort erkundigt, worauf diese Antwort kam:







Auch darauf hin habe ich gesagt dass ich diesen Vertragsschluss und das Angebot nie angenommen habe, keine AGBs zu Gesicht bekommen habe und auch den Service (was auch immer man für Vorteile im Club hat) genutzt habe. Was natürlich keinen interessiert. Hier die Antwort:





Darauf hin habe ich per Einschreiben Folgendes gesendet:






Am 01.06. kam dann die erste schriftliche Rechnung:





und am 03.06. nach Bearbeitung meines Einschreiben hab ich mal wieder das Altbekannte, dieses Mal schriftlich bekommen:





Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich den Vertrag nie abschließen wollte, nie abgeschlossen habe, keine AGBs gesehen habe und nicht mal irgendwo ein Häckchen gemacht habe. Ich habe keine Mail zum 'erfolgreichen' Abschluss finden können und erst mit der ersten Rechnung habe ich von dem Vertragsabschluss erfahren..

Entschuldigt, wenn es den Fall so schon gab. Bei Allem was ich auf den 50 vorangegangenen Seiten lesen konnte, waren es alles andere Fälle. Hoffe ich zwinge nicht zum Wiederholen und dass ihr mir trotzdem helfen könnt.

Danke im Voraus!

[modedit by Hippo: persönliche Daten in Anschreiben anonymisiert]


----------



## Teleton (10 Juni 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



dasP schrieb:


> Entschuldigt, wenn es den Fall so schon gab. Bei Allem was ich auf den 50 vorangegangenen Seiten lesen konnte, waren es alles andere Fälle. Hoffe ich zwinge nicht zum Wiederholen und dass ihr mir trotzdem helfen könnt.
> Danke im Voraus!


Die Entwicklung in Deinem Fall ist bisher völlig "normal" entsprechend der üblichen Eskalationsschritte verlaufen. Als nächstes kommt das Inkassobüro, dann die Anwältin, häufig noch ein Mahnbescheid. Nach Widerspruch kommt noch der Brief "Um Gottes Willen Sie haben widersprochen, jetzt wird es teuer nehemn Sie besser zurück". Von einem Klageverfahren hat bisher noch niemand berichtet. 


> Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich den Vertrag nie abschließen wollte, nie abgeschlossen habe, keine AGBs gesehen habe und nicht mal irgendwo ein Häckchen gemacht habe. Ich habe keine Mail zum 'erfolgreichen' Abschluss finden können und erst mit der ersten Rechnung habe ich von dem Vertragsabschluss erfahren..


Bist Du nie -in Textform- über Dein Widerrufsrecht nach Fernabsatzregeln belehrt worden?
Schau Dir mal §355 Abs2 Satz 1 und Abs3 Satz 1 BGB an.


----------



## dasP (10 Juni 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich habe in der tat noch nie mit irgendwelchen rechtlichen Geschichten  zu tun gehabt. ignoriere ich das schreiben jetzt, antworte ich, was passiert? Hört sich ja eher ziemlich nervig an...


----------



## Hippo (10 Juni 2011)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ich kann Dir nur sagen was ICH machen würde ...

a) zurücklehnen
b) Caol Ila einschenken und geniessen
c) Mahnbescheid abwarten
    wenn c) eintritt:
c1) dem Mahnbescheid widersprechen
d) noch einen Caol Ila einschenken und geniessen

Was Du tust bleibt Dir überlassen ................


----------



## dasP (30 Juni 2011)

Hallo meine Lieben,

es ist so weit, die erwartete Post vom Inkassobüro ist da:










natürlich muss ich als Unwissender fragen, was ich weiter machen soll... Mir wurde im Freundeskreis geraten einfach zu zahlen und dann ist gut, aber das wäre ja wohl genau das, was ich auch vorher hätte machen können..

Ich würde mich über Ratschläge freuen!


----------



## Hippo (30 Juni 2011)

Guggst Du da >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...chaft-durch-anklicken.6768/page-60#post-85165
Das gilt immer noch !


----------



## Heiko (30 Juni 2011)

Post von einem Inkassobüro ist genau das, was es ist, und keinesfalls mehr: Post von einem Inkassobüro.
Das heißt: nur weil man von einem Inkassobüro Post bekommt, heißt das nicht, dass man auch zahlen *muss*.

Auch reagieren muss man nicht. Man kann damit weiter verfahren, wie mit den anderen Rechnungen, Mahnungen, letzten Mahnungen, endgültigen letzten Mahnungen, allerletzten Mahnungen,...

Erst, wenn Post vom Gericht kommt ("Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid"), dann ist Handlungszwang. Vorher nicht. Wenn man also nicht zahlen möchte, weil man sich über den Tisch gezogen fühlt, dann muss ein Brief vom Inkassobüro diese Meinung noch lange nicht ändern.

Jeder, wie er mag.


----------



## Bento (30 Juni 2011)

Hallo "DasP",

sende mir doch bitte mal die Adressen deiner Freunde, die dir rieten, die Inkassoforderung zu bezahlen...

Dann sende ich denen auch Inkassoforderungen und wenn die dann bezahlt sind, teilen wir uns die Kohle.
Inkassoforderungen kann jeder mit und ohne Grund an jeden beliebigen senden lassen.

Inkassobüros sind sozusagen spezialisierte Sekretärinnen, die eben gerne Rechnungen versenden. Mehr nicht.

Mein Avatar zeigt das, was ich bei Inkassobürorechnungen mache. Augen zu und nicht beachten


----------



## dasP (14 Juli 2011)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

mal wieder habe ich von Web.de Post bekommen. Ich habe das gleiche Widerrufsschreiben noch mal zu Web und zum BID geschickt, einzig mit geändertem Datum. Von Web habe ich bisher diese Antwort bekommen:






Also einfach abwarten, ja?


----------



## Heiko (14 Juli 2011)

dasP schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> 
> mal wieder habe ich von Web.de Post bekommen. Ich habe das gleiche Widerrufsschreiben noch mal zu Web und zum BID geschickt, einzig mit geändertem Datum. Von Web habe ich bisher diese Antwort bekommen:
> 
> Also einfach abwarten, ja?



Das kannst nur Du entscheiden, da nur Du das Risiko tragen musst. Wir werden Dich hier nicht dahingehend beraten. Die Alternativen kennst Du, Deine Handlungsentscheidung liegt bei Dir.


----------



## dasP (27 Juli 2011)

Moin Jungs,

nach wie vor scheint sich das Problem nicht lösen zu wollen. Auch der BID scheint mir auch echt gerne Post zu schicken. Was sich nicht sehr vielversprechend anhört ...

Soll ich einfach nicht antworten, oder wieder freundlich schreiben, dass ich den Vertrag nicht abgeschlossen habe?


----------



## Goblin (27 Juli 2011)

> oder wieder freundlich schreiben



Wenn Du Dich weiter zum Affen machen willst,kannst Du gerne weiter Schreibseln. Ich würd raus gehen und das "schöne" Wetter genießen und den Mahnmüll,Mahnmüll sein lassen


----------



## Reducal (27 Juli 2011)

dasP schrieb:


> ... oder wieder freundlich schreiben, dass ich den Vertrag nicht abgeschlossen habe?


Wenn du es einmal mitgeteilt hattest, sollte es reichen. Die Frage ist nur, wem du das schon geschrieben hast. Wenn es nämlich an die 1&1 ging, kann es gut sein, das deine Einlassung nicht weiter geleitet/verarbeitet wurde.

Man sollte generell zwischen unseriösen und (eigentlich) seriösen Anbietern unterscheiden. Mit den eher seriösen ist ein Schriftverkehr anzuraten, zumindest kann es nichts schaden und es beruhigt das Gewissen.


----------



## LaBo24 (29 Juli 2011)

Hallo liebes Computerbetrug- Team,

ich bin eine der vielen Menschen, die auf das gmx- Promail- ABo hereingefallen ist. Eigentlich habe ich unbeabsichtigt auf diesen "akzeptieren" Knopf gedrückt.. Sei es drum, nun bekam ich die erste Email mit Rechnung.. 6 Monate sind knapp 30€... Ich habe mich informiert und 50% sagen mir: zahl einfach, 50% sagen mir, ich solle Wiederspruch einlegen.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ei-web-de-gmx-de-wie-werde-ich-das-los.33167/ Hier im Forum gab es dieses Erklärungsschreiben. In diesem steht allerdings,

" h_öchst hilfsweise erkläre ich die Kündigung des Vertrags zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt."_

Nun ist aber der offizielle nächstmögliche Zeitpunkt erst nächstes Jahr im Juli. Heißt das für mich, dass ich nun doch blechen muss und erst nächstes Jahr aus dem Vertrag rauskomme? Ich bin ratlos und sehr wütend auf mich selbst =( Ich bin seit 10 Jahren Kundin bei gmx und war immer zufrieden. Nun verliere ich warscheinlich meinen Email- Account.. Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## Reducal (29 Juli 2011)

LaBo24 schrieb:


> Ich bin seit 10 Jahren Kundin bei gmx und war immer zufrieden. Nun verliere ich warscheinlich meinen Email- Account..


Du könntest mit GMX streiten aber das ist müßig, zumal streitsüchtige Kunden sich (ohne anwaltlicher Hilfe) um Kopf und Kragen streiten - Sachverhalte einräumen, die sie besser nicht schreiben sollten.

Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man die beliebte eMailadresse einfach ändert/löscht und dann kurzer Hand mit einem neuen Freemailaccount wieder auf sich registriert? Dann könnte man doch mit dem einen Account sehen wo man bleibt und ganz getrost den anderen verwenden, oder?


----------



## jupp11 (29 Juli 2011)

Zum Thema ungewollte Abos bei gmx bzw web.de ( de facto das gleiche Problem) gibt es bereits Threads

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ei-web-de-gmx-de-wie-werde-ich-das-los.33167/
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/ungewollte-web-de-club-mitgliedschaft-durch-anklicken.6768/


----------



## LaBo24 (29 Juli 2011)

Hallo, tja also ich kann es nicht löschen, da steht, dass ich einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag habe und dass ich meinen gmx Account nicht löschen kann..

jupp ich lese mir gerade alles durch, seit einer Stunde aber ganz sicher bin ich noch nicht. Es steht da, dass man Wiederspruch einlegen kann, dass mir Mahn bescheide ins Haus kommen doch ich nicht bezahlen muss etc etc.

Ich habe den Vertrag per Zufall abgeschlossen aber ich wusste nicht, dass er was kostet. Erst war es ausversehen aber schließlich stand dort 3 monatiges Testpacket.. Ich bin immernoch unsicher, was ich tun soll. Mein Bruder sagt: zahl einfach, du kommst da nicht raus. Stimmt das so? Ich habe alles durchgelesen aber ich bin noch unsicher =( Muss ich denn nun bezahlen? Dort sind so hilfreiche Tipps aber im kleingedruckten stand sicherlich, dass man zahlen muss. Dort stand auch 3 Monate kostenlos, aber ich erinnere mich nicht, ob dort groß angegeben stand, dass der vertrag sich verlängert, da ich das ja nicht annehmen wollte.. Ach mist, wieso war ich so doof =(...


----------



## LaBo24 (29 Juli 2011)

jupp den Link, den du gesendet hast, habe ich auch oben gepostet und daraus zitiert =)Danke dennoch


----------



## LaBo24 (29 Juli 2011)

Oh also es klingt sehr negativ. In den hilfreichen Schreiben wird alles anders dargelegt als in dem "web.de-Club Mitgliedschaftsthread" =(
Ich musste übrigens keine Email und kein Passwort anklicken, nur "akzeptieren" klicken. Ich habe gehört, man müsse eine Email bekommen, die das Abo bestätigt. Solches habe ich aber nie bekommen. Ich zahle warscheinlich einfach =(


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 Juli 2011)

LaBo24 schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, man müsse eine Email bekommen, die das Abo bestätigt. Solches habe ich aber nie bekommen. Ich zahle warscheinlich einfach =(


Wenn das richtig ist, hast Du auch keine Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform erhalten. Ohne die läuft keine Widerrufsfrist an.


----------



## Reducal (30 Juli 2011)

LaBo24 schrieb:


> ....da steht, dass ich einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag habe und dass ich meinen gmx Account nicht löschen kann.


Meine Idee zuvor bezog sich nicht auf den Account sondern die eMailadresse, damit die unter einem anderen Freemailaccount wieder zur Verfügung steht.

Wie alt bist du eigentlich?


----------



## LaBo24 (30 Juli 2011)

Ich bin grade 20 geworden. Ich bin also rechtsfähig. Ich habe bereits eine 2. Emailadresse, der Verlust wäre nicht das größte Übel, dort kam inzwischen nur noch Werbung an.. haudraufundschluss: Ich kann aber nicht beweisen, dass ich keine Wiederrufsbelehrung bekommen habe. GMX könnte mir vorwerfen, dass ich sie gelöscht habe. Ich habe jetzt nochmal alle Emails durchgesehen aber so eine Email, die besagt, dass das Abo beginnt, habe ich nicht erhalten, die wäre sonst noch da..


----------



## Goblin (30 Juli 2011)

> Ich kann aber nicht beweisen, dass ich keine Widerrufsbelehrung bekommen habe



Musst Du auch nicht. Gmx muss beweisen dass Du ordnungsgemäß über die Kosten und die Widerrufmöglichkeit  belehrt wurdest.


----------



## LaBo24 (30 Juli 2011)

Sollte ich also wiedersprechen per Brief und per Email und dann die Mahnbescheide ignorieren? Aber aus dem Vertrag komme ich ja erst nächstes Jahr. Ich hab mir zwar alles durchgelesen aber ich bin immernoch so verwirrt ich bin echt eine Laie in solchen Dingen =( Ich hatte noch nie wirklich mit Verträgen zu tun...


----------



## Goblin (30 Juli 2011)

> dann die Mahnbescheide ignorieren



Wenn Du gerne den für Dich zuständigen Gerichtsvollzieher kennenlernen willst mach das



> Aber aus dem Vertrag komme ich ja erst nächstes Jahr



Welcher Vertrag ?



> Ich hab mir zwar alles durchgelesen aber ich bin immernoch so verwirrt



Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist hier leider verboten. Wenn die Tips von hier nicht reichen,ab zum Anwalt


----------



## LaBo24 (30 Juli 2011)

Schade... dann zahle ich lieber? Aber dann verstehe ich nicht, wieso in dem besagten Beitrag von oben gesagt wird, man soll auf keinen Fall bezahlen?

Vertrag= Promail ABO! Abo=vertrag, so wird es dargelegt..


----------



## jupp11 (30 Juli 2011)

LaBo24 schrieb:


> Schade... dann zahle ich lieber?


Kann nicht erkennen, wo auch nur der leisteste Hinweis dahingehend gegeben wird zu zahlen.


----------



## Hippo (30 Juli 2011)

Ich kann Dir nur sagen was ICH machen würde.
Hinschreiben daß meiner Meinung nach kein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zustandegekommen ist und ich nicht gewillt bin irgendwelche Zahlungen zu leisten.
Falls dann ein MB käme würde ich dem widersprechen.
FEDDISCH!
Wir machen das hier nicht erst seit gestern.
Wenn Du es also noch weiter aufgedröselt haben willst mußt Du tatsächlich zum Anwalt gehen


----------



## haudraufundschluss (31 Juli 2011)

LaBo24 schrieb:


> Schade... dann zahle ich lieber? Aber dann verstehe ich nicht, wieso in dem besagten Beitrag von oben gesagt wird, man soll auf keinen Fall bezahlen?
> 
> Vertrag= Promail ABO! Abo=vertrag, so wird es dargelegt..


Grundsätzlich liegt die Beweislast bei dem, der das Vertragsverhältnis behauptet. Wenn GMX der Überzeugung ist, einen Vertrag mit Dir geschlossen zu haben, müssen die das auch schlüssig darlegen können. Wenn Du weder eine Widerrufsbelehrung bekommen hast, noch Dich vor dem vermeintlichen Vertragsschluss mit den Bedingungen vertraut machen konntest, spricht das eine klare Sprache.

Daneben schmeißt Du Mahnung und Mahnbescheid durcheinander. Anmahnen und Behauptungen in den Raum stellen, kann erst mal jeder. Leider können wir Dir keinen Anleitung geben, ob und wie Du darauf reagieren solltest. Ein Mahnbescheid kommt dagegen vom zuständigen Gericht: Da müsste dann Futter bei die Fische und der Anspruch müsste handfest begründet werden. Viele Anbieter scheuen sich darum. Wer will schon eine Bestätigung vom Gericht, dass die schöne Geschäftsidee keine Rechtsgrundlage hat?

Da wird dann doch lieber gemahnt und gemahnt und gemahnt...


----------



## LaBo24 (31 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Hippo und haudraufundschluss, ich will ja von euch keine Anleitung, wie ich was tun soll. Ich wollte nur eure Meinung hören: Wiedersrpechen oder lieber blechen. Das war oben bei den anderen Kommentaren nicht schlüssig. Versteht ihr? Ich will nicht dass ihr ganz genau sagt mach das und das. Ich wollte nur eine perrsönliche Meinung, was irh tun würdet oder ob es garkeinen Sinn hat zu wiedersprechen und zu zahlen. ich bin ja in diesem Forum gelandet, da ihr Ahnung habt und ich nicht sonst würde ich ja nicht fragen =)

Danke, ich wiederspreche lieber erstmal. Ich hoffe es kommt nicht vors Gericht. Ich habe nicht Mahnugn udn Mahnbescheid durcheinndergebracht glaube ich ich habe mir das ja oben und in anderen Threads durchgelesen =)


----------



## jupp11 (31 Juli 2011)

LaBo24 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es kommt nicht vors Gericht.


In den ca sieben Jahren, seitdem es das web.de/gmx ( ist derselbe Stall) ungewolltes
Mitgliedsproblem gibt, gibt es keine einzige Meldung über Prozesse seitens dieser Läden.
Ganz vereinzelt hat  es wohl mal Testballons mit gerichtlichen Mahnbescheiden gegeben,
die aber nach Widerspruch im Sande verlaufen sind.


----------



## LaBo24 (31 Juli 2011)

Habe jetzt erfahren durch einen Thread auf Seite 2 denke ich, (Verklagung von gmx), dass ich wohl eine Wiederrufsbelehrung bekam, die wohl so ähnlich wie "Info's zum neuen Promail-Abo" heißen sollte o.ä. Davon weiß ich nichts aber wenn es im Spamordner landete, dann habe ich sie mir so und so nie angeguckt und sie wurde auch gelöscht. Ich habe jetzt eine Email geschcikt mit Wiederspruch und mit einer Vorlage, die in einem hilfreichen Link angegeben war. Weiterhin werde ich einen Brief schreiben mit Unterschrift und mehr kann ich nciht tun. Bezahlen werde ich nicht. Habe mir die ganzen Seiten durchgelesen von Seite 1 an und es ist wirklich ungeheuerlich was da so vor sich geht! 

LG Laura


----------



## LaBo24 (31 Juli 2011)

Danke jupp, dann ist der Wiederspruch das Beste! Danke euch allen! Tolles Forum, macht weiter so!


----------



## LaBo24 (31 Juli 2011)

Achso, die Adresse lässt sich nicht ändern *augenroll*... "ein Fehler ist aufgetreten so ein Unsinn..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 18196 (1 August 2011)

Ich müsste wenn alles nach Plan läuft eigentlich sehr bald einen Mahnbescheid bekommen, dem ich widersprechen werde.

Doch ich bin gerade umgezogen! Sollte ich dem 1&1-Anwalt (Herr Schneider) meine neue Adresse mitteilen? Ich habe ihm bisher allerdings noch nie geantwortet. Deswegen zögere ich...

Ich würde wohl auch so in die alte Wohnung noch kommen, da meine alten Mitwohner mich noch kennen, aber ich habe Angst dass die irgendwie den Brief verlegen oder sowas abstruses..Ausserdem will ich nicht jeden Tag dahinfahren müssen. Vielleicht ist auch grad niemand dann da.


----------



## jupp11 (1 August 2011)

cdbee schrieb:


> Ich müsste wenn alles nach Plan läuft eigentlich sehr bald einen Mahnbescheid bekommen,


ungefähr so wahrscheinlich wie ein Lottohauptgewinn


cdbee schrieb:


> Doch ich bin gerade umgezogen!


http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-zeitung/archiv/.bin/dump.fcgi/2003/0218/recht/0184/index.html


> AUS SCHULDNERSICHT.
> Was, wenn man verreist war und nicht rechtzeitig Widerspruch einlegen konnte?
> Man kann bei Gericht "die Wiedereinsetzung in den vorigen Stand" beantragen. Darüber entscheidet das Streitgericht.
> *Was, wenn der Mahnbescheid an eine alte oder falsche Adresse geschickt worden ist?*
> *Die Zustellung und der Mahnbescheid sind unwirksam.*


----------



## Antiscammer (1 August 2011)

Der Mahnbescheid darf gar nicht eingeworfen werden, wenn keine Namensaufschrift auf dem Briefkasten mehr vorhanden ist. Der Zusteller müsste dann den Mahnbescheid zurückgehen lassen, mit dem Vermerk: unbekannt verzogen.

Der Zusteller muss den gelben Brief mit Postzustellungsurkunde entweder dem Empfänger persönlich aushändigen oder in einen mit dem Namen des Empfängers beschrifteten Briefkasten einwerfen. Nur dann ist der Bescheid "im Machtbereich des Empfängers" eingegangen. Andernfalls kann Wiedereinsetzung in den vorigen Stand verlangt werden, unter Hinweis auf die nicht wirksame Zustellung.

Bei einer berechtigten Forderung wäre es im Rahmen der üblichen Sorgfaltspflicht vonnöten, dem Forderungssteller die neue Anschrift mitzuteilen. Da es sich hier aber ersichtlich nicht um berechtigte Forderungen handelt (schließlich hat die 1&1 bisher auch nie wirklich geklagt...), entfällt IMHO eigentlich selbst diese sonst übliche Sorgfaltspflicht.


----------



## dajojo (3 August 2011)

Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen auf mal so ein Inkasso schreiben von Web.de bekommen. Darin hieß es ich muss die web.de club kosten vom 24.1 - 24.6 2011 bezahlen. Inkasso hat natürlich einige Aufschläge gemacht wodurch dann aus den 35€ die ich normal zahlen müsste schnell 103,28€ wurden. Ich weiß nicht mal mehr genau wan ich den Vertrag unterschrieben habe hab wohl nicht genau aufgepasst dachte ich bekomme das kostenlos was die ersten 3 Monate auch waren. Doch ich überprüfe diesen Account wahrscheinlich eh nur 1 mal im Monat und irgendwan wurde er dann gesperrt konnte also keine e-mails mehr empfangen oder versenden dann bin ich sowieso nie wieder reingegangen. Ich konnte den Vertrag also über die email nicht mal mehr beenden und es wurde auch nie irgendwo eine Rechnung geschickt das erste das ich zur Zahlung erhalten habe war das von Inkasso. Habe auf den Inkasso Brief dann aber einfach nicht reagiert und jetzt habe ich noch einen bekommen jetzt sinds 111€ und habe diesmal eine frist bis zum 5.08.2011 also noch 2 Tage. Als ich den Vertrag unterschrieben habe war ich 14 und jetzt bin ich 15 also sollte ich vielleicht wiederrufen und darin erwähnen das ich minderjährig und somit nicht Geschäftsfähig bin oder sollte ich einfach weiterhin nicht reagieren?


----------



## Goblin (3 August 2011)

> Habe auf den Inkasso Brief dann aber einfach nicht reagiert



Wer oder was hindert Dich daran es weiterhin zu tun ? Mal die anderen Beiträge hier lesen. Am Besten erstmal Deinen Eltern erzählen


----------



## dajojo (3 August 2011)

Goblin schrieb:


> Wer oder was hindert Dich daran es weiterhin zu tun ? Mal die anderen Beiträge hier lesen. Am Besten erstmal Deinen Eltern erzählen



Hab hier schon einiges durchgelesen bin mir aber trotzdem nicht so sicher. Meine Eltern wissen da auch nicht so Bescheid meine Mutter wollte erst zahlen. Aber im zweiten Brief wurde angesprochen das ich nicht wiederrufen habe und deshalb die Kosten nicht abstreiten werde. Sowas macht einem dann schon ein komisches Gefühl.


----------



## Hippo (3 August 2011)

Ganz einfach ...

Du bist minderjährig
Du wolltest keinen Vertrag eingehen, sondern ein "Geschenk" nutzen
werden noch einige Mahnungen kommen
möglicherweise ein Mahnbescheid
Verhalten dazu siehe die Links in meiner Signatur
Nach einem Widerspruch zum MB war bisher Ruhe
Ansonsten lies Dir mal das hier noch durch, bzw. gib es Deinen Eltern zum Lesen
>>> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geschäftsfähigkeit_(Deutschland)#Minderj.C3.A4hrige_ab_7_Jahren


----------



## Goblin (3 August 2011)

Da Du minderjährig bist ist der Vertrag schwebend unwirksam. Wenn Deine Eltern nicht zustimmen ist der Vertrag unwirksam. Wenn kein Vertrag besteht,gibts auch nichts was man widerrufen könnte. Wenn Web.de sich nicht vor Anmeldungen Minderjähriger schützt,ist das denen Problem

Alles weitere,siehe Beitrag über diesem


----------



## dajojo (3 August 2011)

Kann es zu einem Problem kommen das ich bei web.de einen Account benutzte der volljährig ist.


----------



## Hippo (3 August 2011)

Wie - web.de hat volljährige Accounts?
Mach mal Butter bei die Fische und laß Dir nicht die Würmer aus der Nase ziehen


----------



## dajojo (3 August 2011)

Du hast schon verstanden was ich meine. Ich war mit dem Account über 18.


----------



## Hippo (3 August 2011)

> ... Als ich den Vertrag unterschrieben habe war ich 14 und jetzt bin ich 15 also sollte ich vielleicht wiederrufen und darin erwähnen das ich minderjährig und somit nicht Geschäftsfähig bin ...


Wat nu?
Du schreibst etwas wirr für mein Verständnis.
Du willst Hilfe?
Dann schreib bitte klar was Sache ist!
Sonst wirds ein Stochern im Nebel und hinterher gibst Du uns die Schuld dafür daß Du von Web.de die Watschn kriegst


----------



## Antiscammer (3 August 2011)

Bei Minderjährigen empfehlen wir grundsätzlich, die Eltern zu informieren und ihnen diese Seiten hier zu zeigen. Es ist auch keine Schande, dass man auf diese dumme Masche hereingefallen ist, das ist schließlich vielen Erwachsenen auch schon passiert.

Bei solchen Anmeldungen durch Minderjährige können die Eltern als Erziehungsberechtigte den Vertrag im Nachhinein für nichtig erklären. Denn Verträge mit Minderjährigen sind schwebend unwirksam. Es greift hier auch nicht der sogenannte "Taschengeldparagraph" (§ 110 BGB), weil es sich hier um ein Dauerschuldverhältnis und auch nicht um einen Bagatellbetrag handelt.

Wenn sich auf solchen Seiten ein Minderjähriger unter Angabe eines falschen Geburtsdatums angemeldet hat, dann ist das keine Straftat, und es entstehen auch keine Schadenersatzansprüche, weil aufgrund der Seitengestaltung der Minderjährige im Irrtum sein konnte, dass es sich um ein kostenloses Testangebot handelt.


----------



## dajojo (3 August 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ganz einfach ...
> 
> Du bist minderjährig
> Du wolltest keinen Vertrag eingehen, sondern ein "Geschenk" nutzen
> ...




Meine Frage war ob ich wiederspruch einlegen soll und darin erklären soll das ich minderjährig bin, oder ob ich weiterhin nichts machen soll. Ich weiß nicht was du daran wirr findest. Mir kommt es so vor als wär mein alter ein Grund für dich mich hier zu verarschen.


----------



## Hippo (3 August 2011)

Paß mal auf welchen Ton Du hier anschlägst ....
Erst schreibst Du von minderjährig, dann schreibst Du von einem volljährigen Account.
Saubere und klare Informationen bei der Fragestellung gibt saubere und klare Antworten!
Ich habe eher das Gefühl daß Du erst Mist baust und dann sollen Dich andere für lau rauskloppen.
Verarscht wird hier keiner der mit kompletten verständlichen Informationen rüberkommt.
Wenn Du aber in dem Ton hier weiterschreibst könnte es sein daß Du hier nur noch wenig Informationen bekommst. Wir machen das hier nämlich freiwillig und unentgeltlich und müssen uns nicht schräg von der Seite anmaulen lassen


----------



## dajojo (3 August 2011)

Das ist mir natürlich bewusst, aber wenn nur solche antworten kommen kann man es auch gleich lassen. Ich will auch nicht das ihr mich raushaut sondern würde nur gerne wissen was ich in diesem Fall am besten machen sollte, was ich ganz klar geschrieben habe,aber für dich anscheinend wirr rüberkommt. Bei dem Accountalter wollte ich nur wissen ob ich es dabei zu problemen kommen kann wenn man das falsche alter angegeben hat. Will jetzt aber auch nicht mit dir streiten, also lassen wir es einfach gut sein.


----------



## Hippo (3 August 2011)

Aha ...
Du hast also das falsche Alter angegeben und nicht den Account eines anderen benutzt
Warum nicht gleich so ...
Dazu ist zu sagen, wenn ein Anbieter keine Altersverifikation durchführt ist das sein Problem, nicht Deines.
Das gilt speziell bei augenscheinlich kostenlosen Angeboten. Damit wird Dir kein Betrug unterstellt und es kann nicht gegen Dich verwendet werden


----------



## dajojo (3 August 2011)

Okey das ist gut zu wissen.
Dann werd ich einfach weiterhin nicht reagieren und schauen was noch kommt.
Danke für die nette Hilfe


----------



## Hippo (3 August 2011)

Wissen Deine Eltern schon Bescheid?
Wenn "nein" >>> sofort informieren und hier lesen lassen
a) Eltern schreiben an web.de (siehe oben) und widerrufen den schwebend unwirksamen Vertrag
b) widersprechen einem ev. eintreffenden MB
Eltern tun nix und widersprechen einem ev. eintreffenden MB


----------



## dajojo (3 August 2011)

Ja meine Eltern wissen davon Bescheid. Wir haben schon bei web angerufen aber die haben uns gesagt wir sollen uns wenn dan nur noch an Inkasso wenden. Also bleibt ja jetzt nur noch übrig auf den Mahnbescheid zu warten oder? Ich habe den Web Account mittlerweile eh schon gelöscht weil ich damit ja nichts mehr machen konnte und ohne Account kann der Vertrag auch nicht weiterlaufen oder lieg ich da wieder völlig falsch?


----------



## Hippo (3 August 2011)

Jep da liegst Du falsch.
WENN ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag bestehen würde oder bestanden hat ist es vollkommen pups ob Du den Account löscht oder nicht.
Vergleichbar wenn Du Dir z.B. ein I-phone bestellst und dann aufs Nachtkästchen legst und nicht benutzt - deswegen mußt Du es trotzdem zahlen.
ABER ...
... siehe die Links die ich Dir schon geschrieben habe


----------



## dajojo (3 August 2011)

Goblin schrieb:


> Da Du minderjährig bist ist der Vertrag schwebend unwirksam. Wenn Deine Eltern nicht zustimmen ist der Vertrag unwirksam.* Wenn kein Vertrag besteht,gibts auch nichts was man widerrufen könnte*. Wenn Web.de sich nicht vor Anmeldungen Minderjähriger schützt,ist das denen Problem
> 
> Alles weitere,siehe Beitrag über diesem


 
Muss ich da den Vertrag überhaupt kündigen da er ja eigentlich gar nicht existieren sollte?


----------



## Hippo (3 August 2011)

Du nicht ...
... Du kannst ja keinen rechtsgültigen Vertrag (Dauerschuldverhältnis) schließen.
Deine Eltern schreiben hin und sagen daß sie den schwebend unwirksamen Vertrag nicht nachträglich genehmigen.
Und das wars dann aber schon mit der Brieffreundschaft mit web.de
Next (möglicher) exit  >>>  Widerspruch auf dem MB


----------



## dajojo (3 August 2011)

Also meine Eltern müssen direkt über web den Vertrag als ungültig erklären und dann müssen wir nur noch auf den Mb warten und diesem wiedersprechen. Hab ich das so richtig verstanden?


----------



## Hippo (4 August 2011)

Jep - wenn denn einer kommt ...
Aber nicht auf einen Schriftwechsel einlassen...


----------



## dajojo (4 August 2011)

Ok danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Hippo (4 August 2011)

So, aber jetzt ab in die Falle!


----------



## Goblin (4 August 2011)

Das wird kommen. Mehr nicht


----------



## jupp11 (4 August 2011)

Goblin schrieb:


> Das wird kommen. Mehr nicht


Stimmt bei web.de nicht ganz. Ganz gelegentlich mal  hat der Laden sogar
23€ in Mahnbescheide "investiert".
Nach Widerspruch ist allerdings  nichts weiter erfolgt.


----------



## LaBo24 (7 August 2011)

Hallo, es gab hier mal vor knapp 2 Wochen einen superhilfreichen Thread, welcher einen Beispielbrief beinhaltet hatte.. dort war auch eine Adresse von 1&1 angegeben. Dieser Thread war ein Informationsthread und dieser scheint nicht mehr zu existieren. Der hieß "http:// forum.computerbetrug.de/th​reads/hilfe-ungewolltes-ab​o-bei-web-de-gmx-de-wie-we​rde-ich-das-los.33167/"

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen an welche Adresse ich meinen Wiederspruchbrief schicken sollte? Danke


----------



## LaBo24 (7 August 2011)

Danke habs gefunden =)


----------



## dajojo (8 August 2011)

LaBo24 schrieb:


> Danke habs gefunden =)



kannst vielleicht mal posten? Würd mich intressieren wie der aussieht.


----------



## Goblin (8 August 2011)

Der Link steht doch da oben. Einfach in den Browser kopieren. Was ist daran so schwer ?


----------



## LaBo24 (9 August 2011)

Hallo, dajojo den LInk, den ICH mal gepostet hatte, der müsste auf einer der 62 Seiten stehen denke ich. Ich hatte einen eigenen Thread eröffnet, der nicht mehr existiert. Der Link funktioniert nicht mehr. Ich hatte aber die Adresse von 1&1 abgespeichert.

Der Link hieß http:// forum.computerbetrug.de/th​reads/hilfe-ungewolltes-ab​o-bei-web-de-gmx-de-wie-we​rde-ich-das-los.33167/ 
aber er geht nicht mehr...


----------



## Goblin (9 August 2011)

Hier

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ei-web-de-gmx-de-wie-werde-ich-das-los.33167/



> 1&1 Mail & Media GmbH
> Kundenservice [zutreffendes einsetzen: web.de/gmx.de]
> Brauerstr. 48
> 76135 Karlsruhe


----------



## LaBo24 (9 August 2011)

Sehr merkwürdig ich hab den Link noch bei FB vonner Freundin auf meiner Pinnwand UND ihn abgespeichert in Favoriten aber bei mir ging er nicht mehr  Danke sehr..!


----------



## BenTigger (9 August 2011)

LaBo24 schrieb:


> Sehr merkwürdig ich hab den Link noch bei FB vonner Freundin auf meiner Pinnwand UND ihn abgespeichert in Favoriten aber bei mir ging er nicht mehr  Danke sehr..!


Tja, wenn man nach dem HTTP:// nun erst ein Blank speichert und dann das forum.... kommt, erkennt der DNS Server natürlich keine Computerbetrugseite, da wir mit http://forum.computerbetrug.de dort gespeichert sind und nicht mit http:// forum.computerbetrug.de
 ein kaum erkennbares Nichts ist aber eben doch da  vor allem wenn man den Link in extra kleiner Schrift speichert.


----------



## dajojo (10 August 2011)

Goblin schrieb:


> Der Link steht doch da oben. Einfach in den Browser kopieren. Was ist daran so schwer ?



Tjaa.. manchmal erst selbst versuchen bevor man postet


----------



## dasP (2 September 2011)

Hallo meine Lieben,

ich hätte nicht gedacht dass ich mich noch mal melden muss, aber nun - es ist jetzt leider der Fall. Nachdem ein weiteres Mal eine Mahnung vom Inkassobüro kam (auf die ich nicht reagiert habe), war erst ein Mal eine Weile lang Stille. Jetzt gab es allerdings wieder Post, diesmal von einer Anwaltskanzlei. Jetzt habe ich natürlich die Frage: Auch ignorieren, lieb drauf antworten und sagen dass ich es nicht bezahle, oder böse drauf antworten, dass ich es nicht bezahle?











Vielen Dank mal wieder im Voraus!


----------



## Antiscammer (2 September 2011)

Ich nehme mal an, dass Du Deine Rechtsansicht der Gegenseite bereits einmal mitgeteilt hattest - und zwar mit dem Musterbrief, der hier in diesem Artikel steht:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ei-web-de-gmx-de-wie-werde-ich-das-los.33167/

Mehr ist nicht notwendig.

Insbesondere sollte man auf keinen Fall die von web.de beigefügte Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung unterschreiben, weil man damit (völlig unnötig!) ein Schuldanerkenntnis leisten würde und danach kaum noch aus der Sache ohne zu zahlen raus käme. Das wäre auch schon so ziemlich das einzige, was man überhaupt falsch machen könnte.

Wenn man bereits einmal reagiert hatte, braucht jetzt auf die erneute Mahnung inklusive Ratenzahlung und Schuldanerkenntnis nicht mehr reagiert zu werden. Eine tote Kuh ist und bleibt tot, man muss ihr nicht auch noch ins Horn pfetzen und braucht auch nicht nochmal mit der Pistole drauf zu schießen.

Nach einigen weiteren bösen Mahnbriefen schläft die Sache dann sang- und klanglos von selbst ein.
Sollte ein gelber Brief (Mahnbescheid) vom Amtsgericht kommen: Widerspruch und basta. Steht aber schon alles im verlinkten Artikel.


----------



## dasP (3 September 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber das Schreiben passt leider nicht für diesen Fall.

Habe bei web.de selber schon widersprochen, bei deren Inkassobüro und jetzt kommt halt die Kanzlei. Schicke ich den auch noch mal ein 'sorry, aber ich habe das nicht abgeschlossen und werde es deswegen auch nicht bezahlen' Brief?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Hippo (3 September 2011)

Doch das paßt in dem Fall auch ...
Das dürfte denen nämlich ziemlich pups sein ob Du ihnen einen weiteren Brief oder das Kochrezept Deines Lieblingsgerichtes schickst.

>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Antiscammer (3 September 2011)

Wenn bereits einmal gegenüber web.de bzw. gegenüber dem Inkassobüro widersprochen wurde, dann braucht jetzt gegenüber der Anwaltskanzlei nicht noch einmal widersprochen werden. Wenn web.de unter Missachtung der Schadensminderungspflicht und trotz Kenntnis des Widerspruchs mit unnötigen weiteren Inkassomaßnahmen (und mit völlig überzogenen Inkassokosten) kommt, so ist das deren Sache.

Bei einer unberechtigten Forderung - und davon ist hier auszugehen - ist ein bereits erfolgter Widerspruch eigentlich schon mehr, als man unbedingt machen muss. Ein weiteres Schweigen in dieser Angelegenheit begründet jetzt auch kein irgendwie geartetes Einverständnis oder Anerkenntnis oder sonst irgend etwas. Der Jurist sagt: Schweigen im Rechtsverkehr (sofern keine fristgebundene Äußerungspflicht vorliegt) hat keinen Erklärungswert.


----------



## ton (19 September 2011)

Guten Tag,

Ich bin leider jetzt auch Club-Mitglied.
Mir ist aufgefallden das man auf dieser seite https://www5.digitaledienste.web.de/freemail/club/lp/?si=twhrv.1r5E2o.3hbOxo.26* zwei monate Mitgliedschaft kostenlos bekommt.
Meine frage ist jetzt kann ich mich da jetzt registrieren und dann eine Kündigung schreiben? oder soll ich jetzt kündigen und einfach nicht zahlen?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (19 September 2011)

ton schrieb:


> Meine frage ist jetzt kann ich mich da jetzt registrieren und dann eine Kündigung schreiben? oder soll ich jetzt kündigen und einfach nicht zahlen?


Du registrierst dich jetzt und kündigst gleich wieder, dann kannst du 2 Monate die Premiumdienste kostenlos testen. Kündigen ohne vorher registriert zu sein, macht keinen Sinn und Registrieren aber dann nicht zahlen wollen, obwohl man weiß, dass da was etwas kostet, wäre Betrug!



			
				Web.de schrieb:
			
		

> *...* ich möchte den WEB.DE Club 2 Monate kostenlos testen. Ich akzeptiere die Nutzungsbedingungen und wurde über mein Widerrufsrecht sowie die Kosten bei Weiternutzung (5 €/Monat*) informiert.


----------



## ton (19 September 2011)

sorry hab im falschen bereich gepostet

[modedit by Hippo: passend verschoben]


----------



## ton (19 September 2011)

hab gestern eine e-mail erhalten das ich nun club mitglied bin... ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll kann mir jemand weiter helfen?
Sehr geehrte(r) Herr ...., 	 	  heute dürfen wir Sie recht herzlich für weitere 12 Monate im WEB.DE Club begrüßen. Auch im kommenden Jahr profitieren Sie vom leistungsstarken Premium-Angebot des WEB.DE Clubs. Bitte beachten Sie die Hinweise zu Ihrer Club-Mitgliedschaft am Ende dieser E-Mail.


----------



## Hippo (19 September 2011)

Das was einen Beitrag über Deinem steht hat nach wie vor Gültigkeit.
Ev. verschärftes Konto beobachten ist angesagt falls Du bzgl. Deiner Kontonummer etwas mitteilungsfreudig warst.


----------



## ton (20 September 2011)

also einfach nicht drauf antworten und ignorieren?

hab heut eine rechnung als email erhalten


----------



## Hippo (20 September 2011)

>>> Spamfilter und gut is
Aber wenn Du den Schrott in einen Extraordner packst und aufhebst schadets auch nicht


----------



## Antiscammer (21 September 2011)

ton schrieb:


> hab gestern eine e-mail erhalten das ich nun club mitglied bin... ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll kann mir jemand weiter helfen?


Weiter oben haben wir bereits das hier verlinkt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
Da steht auch ein Musterschreiben. Wenn man das bereits abgeschickt hatte, sind weitere Stellungsnahmen jetzt nicht mehr notwendig.


----------



## Jota (29 September 2011)

Wenn ich das lese...Ich muß mir echt angewöhnen, immer alle AGB durchzulesen, auch wenn das teilweise für jedes Update fünf Minuten Lebenszeit verbraucht...
Echt lästig sowas.


----------



## Reducal (29 September 2011)

Jota schrieb:


> Ich muß mir echt angewöhnen, immer alle AGB durchzulesen, auch wenn das teilweise für jedes Update fünf Minuten Lebenszeit verbraucht...


Was kostet es dich an Lebenszeit, wenn du beim Metzger anstehst? Du willst doch was, du nutzt doch was!


----------



## Hippo (29 September 2011)

Jota schrieb:


> Wenn ich das lese...



Lesen bildet ...


----------



## Radieschen (4 Oktober 2011)

Guten Tag allerseits,

auch mich hat die web.de Masche erwischt. Seit Jahren lasse ich meine Emails per Thunderbird abholen, nur an meinem Geburtstag funktioniert das Ganze in schöner Regelmäßigkeit bei web.de nicht. Also per Hand eingeloggt kommt ein Fenster mit viel Blabla und dem Button "Geschenk auspacken". Der übliche "weiter" Button fehlt. Ich lade mehrmals neu, nichts. Da ich seit nun 10 Jahren Mitglied bei web bin dachte ich, diesmal wärs ein echtes Geschenk. Denkste....die versprochenen Kinokarten habe ich nie erhalten, wohl aber eine Rechnung per E-mail. Zusätzlich muss ich anmerken, dass ich "dummerweise" bei denen angerufen habe, da ich mir keiner Schuld bewusst bin.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich möchte denen einen Brief schicken und frage mich ob folgender Aufbau für Sie Sinn macht:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich nehme Bezug auf Ihre E-mail und bestreite die dortige Zahlungsforderung vollumfänglich.

Ihre Forderung begründet sich auf meiner Anmeldung zu einem Testzugang für das Club-Leistungspaket bei web.de.
Hiermit erkläre ich die Anfechtung des diesbezüglichen Vertrags wegen Irrtums gem. § 119 BGB.
Aufgrund der irreführenden Angebotsgestaltung auf der angebotsbildenden Internetseite war ich mir nicht darüber im Klaren, dass sich der Testzugang anschließend automatisch in ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement verlängern sollte.
Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung gehört eine eventuelle Kostenpflicht zu den Hauptleistungspflichten eines Vertrags. Auf diese Hauptleistungspflichten hat der Dienstleister nicht nur in den AGB, sondern auch auf der angebotsbildenden Internetseite in sofort erkennbarer Form hinzuweisen (§312c BGB i.V.m. Art. 246 EGBGB sowie § 1 Abs. 6 PAngV). Ansonsten wird eine entsprechende Klausel in den AGB, nach der sich der Testzugang automatisch in ein kostenpflichtiges Dauerschuldverhältnis verlängert, nicht wirksamer Vertragsbestandteil (§ 305c BGB, überraschende Klausel).
Siehe dazu u.a. AG Düsseldorf, Urteil vom 16.05.2007 - Az. 41 C 1538/07.

Ich möchte Sie zudem ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass zum Zeitpunkt des angeblichen Vertragsabschlusses nur eine einzige Schaltfläche benutzbar war und somit zum Login führte. Dies änderte sich auch nach mehrmaligem Neuladen nicht.
Ob dies an technischen Problemen seitens meines Browsers oder ihrer Technik lag, oder gar mutwillig keine Schaltfläche plaziert wurde, kann ich im Nachhinein nicht nachvollziehen. In letzerem Fall käme zusätzlich die Anwendung von § 123 BGB in Betracht, zumal sie mich hätten darauf hinweisen müssen, dass ein Login automatisch zu einem Vetragsabschluss führt, was es 10 Jahre lang nicht getan hat.

Ich widerspreche somit jeglichen Zahlungsforderungen und bestreite das Vorliegen eines wirksamen Vertrags. Sollte ich mich bezüglich letzterem im Rechtsirrtum befinden, erkläre ich hilfsweise und vorsorglich den Widerruf.

Kann man dies so losschicken? Danke schon einmal im Voraus!


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Oktober 2011)

Das ist unser Musterschreiben mit einigen von Dir angebrachten plausibel klingenden Erweiterungen.


----------



## Radieschen (5 Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Und Verzeihung, wenn ich mich in die Reihen Verunsicherter einfüge 

Dann geht das so los, in der Hoffnung, dass ich vor Inkasso-Spam verschont bleibe.


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Oktober 2011)

Nach aller Erfahrung wird trotzdem Inkassopost kommen. Auch von Anwälten. Das macht aber nichts, denn Du hast Deine Rechtsansicht bereits einmal klar und deutlich an die Gegenseite geäußert. Weitere Stellungnahmen sind dann nicht erforderlich, auch an die Anwälte nicht.

Nach ein paar albernen Drohbriefen schläft das Theater dann sang- und klanglos ein. Entgegen aller Drohungen gehen die nicht vor Gericht. Bei Mahnbescheid (das passiert ab und zu) Widerspruch binnen 14 Tagen, und basta.


----------



## peppey88 (14 Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mit denen dasselbe Problem, nach meinem ersten Widerspruch (Musterschreiben von der Verbraucherzentrale) wurde mein Kündigungstermin (April 2012) eingetragen. Sie gaben sich nicht zufrieden, dann schickte ich ihnen das nächste Musterschreiben (von hier -> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ei-web-de-gmx-de-wie-werde-ich-das-los.33167/ )

Sie haben sich immer noch nicht zufrieden gegeben (welch Überraschung...), nun erhielt ich heute das erste Mal das Schreiben vom Inkasso-Büro.

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b156/daylight_kid/img006-1.jpg

Rückseite, Überweisungsschein:
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b156/daylight_kid/img005.jpg

das mit den fremden, komischen Sprachen erscheint mir umso unseriöser.
Also soll ich 1. nicht bezahlen und 2. wieder ignorieren? Mehr Ärger krieg ich wirklich nicht?

Ich könnte mich ganz und gar nicht mit den Gedanken anfreunden auch nur einen einzigen Euro an web.schei** zu verschwenden, als ob ich nicht schon pleite genug wäre. Die Mailadresse hatte ich sowieso nur angeschaffen um damit Online-Bewerbungen zu versenden. Konto ist gesperrt und ich hab die Mail sogut wie nie benutzt.
Die ganzen "Bestätigungsmails" (kA, ob ich sie wirklich erhalten habe) habe ich autom. gelöscht, weil ich von denen dauernd mit unnützliche Werbungen vollgespammt worden bin.


----------



## Hippo (14 Oktober 2011)

Also ich wills mal so sagen ...
... seit Jahren wärest Du der Erste der ernsthaften Ärger kriegt ...


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Oktober 2011)

Wenn es hoch kommt, dann kommt manchmal ein gelber Brief vom Amtsgericht (Mahnbescheid). Dem solltest Du dann binnen 14 Tagen widersprechen, das steht aber alles auch schon so im Informationsartikel drin.

Danach kommen allenfalls noch ein/zwei alberne Drohbriefe, und das war's dann. Vor Gericht sind die in den Jahren, seit es dieses Theater gibt, noch nicht ein einziges Mal gegangen.

Anwälte und Inkassobüros haben keine Sonderrechte. Die können nur drohen und mahnen. Papier ist aber geduldig - solange sie nicht vor Gericht gehen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür ist etwa so groß wie ein Schneesturm in Somalia. Und selbst dann hätte man immer noch 1001 Möglichkeiten, sich zu wehren.


----------



## peppey88 (15 Oktober 2011)

Ok. Also, obwohl ich schon 2x widersprochen habe, soll ich nachdem ich den gelben Brief vom Amtsgericht bekommen habe, noch einmal widersprechen?


----------



## Reducal (15 Oktober 2011)

Wenn du nicht zahlen willst auf jeden Fall (auf der Rückseite Haken setzen und unterschrieben per Einschreiben sofort zurück schicken).



webwatcher schrieb:


> So sieht ein echter* gerichtlicher *Mahnbescheid aus, der grundsätzlich vom Gericht kommt :
> >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
> 
> und so geht man mit ihm um (wenn es wirklich ein *gerichtlicher* Mahnbescheid ist )
> >> Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Hippo (15 Oktober 2011)

3x ein MB zur gleichen Sache?
Das wäre schon dreist - da wäre doch eine Steilvorlage für die Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren ...

>>> http://antispam.de/wiki/Mahnbescheid#.C3.9Cberleitung_ins_streitige_Verfahren


----------



## Goblin (15 Oktober 2011)

> 3x ein MB zur gleichen Sache?



Er verwechselt sicher Mahnbescheid mit einer normalen Mahnung

Hier


> Ich habe mit denen dasselbe Problem, nach meinem ersten Widerspruch (Musterschreiben von der Verbraucherzentrale) wurde mein Kündigungstermin (April 2012) eingetragen. Sie gaben sich nicht zufrieden, dann schickte ich ihnen das nächste Musterschreiben (von hier -> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ei-web-de-gmx-de-wie-werde-ich-das-los.33167/ )


----------



## peppey88 (26 Oktober 2011)

so, heute kam 2. brief, Mahnung, vom inkasso büro BFS risk & collection gmbh.

weiter ignorieren und wenn amts-schein kommt, verneinen und abschicken und dann müsste es gewesen sein, richtig?

2x habe ich ja bereits schriftlich widersprochen - kann ja nicht sein, dass ich nach jeder einzelnen mahnung, die dennoch folgen, per post nochmal widersprechen muss!

jetzt sind wir schon bei *EUR 89,90* zeit bis zum 1.11.11 beim nächsten mal auf 23,64€ erhöht.
da wird man aufgefordert etwas zu zahlen, was man nie genutzt hat und das auch jetzt nicht tut. schönschön...

[Modhinweis by Hippo: Die Anwendung rudimentärer Rechtschreibregeln wie z.B. Groß- und Kleinschreibung zeugt von Höflichkeit dem Leser gegenüber und erhöht auch die Lesbarkeit eines Textes]


----------



## Hippo (26 Oktober 2011)

Mehr gibts da fast nicht zu sagen ... >>> Soll ich eine Brieffreundschaft mit Abzockern beginnen?

Und der "Amts-Schein" heißt Mahnbescheid ...  >>> Der Mahnbescheid (allgemein)


----------



## anderelola (15 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem,
am 05.12. bin ich mit meinem Freemailkonto bei GMX eine Testphase von 14 Tagen eingegangen. Lt. Information der Begrüßungs Mail, würde es ausreichen, diese Testphase per E-Mail, Post oder Fax innerhalb dieser 14 Tage zu kündigen!
am 13.12. also 1 Tag vor Ablauf dieser 14 Tage Testphase habe ich eben diese (wie im ursprünglichen Begrüßungstext angegebene "formlose Kündigung/Widerspruch eingereicht - per E-Mail!
Leider stelle ich Heute also bereits 1 Tag über der 14 tägigen Widerspruchsfrist fest, das ich weder eine Bestätigung auf meine Mail noch eine Änderung meines Tarifs bei GMX erhalten habe und ich immer noch diesen Account bei GMX TopMail habe.
Also habe ich versucht über die kostenpflichtige Nummer dort anzurufen. Mir wurde erklärt, das ich quasi das Freemailkonto unter einem anderen Namen erstellt hatte und somit ein Widerspruch nicht wirksam wäre zudem ein Widerspruch auch gar nichts bringen würde, da ich allenfalls kündigen muss und zwar schriftlich per Post!?
Des weiteren sagte mir diese Dame, das ich der Kündigung eine Kopie meine Personalausweises beilegen muss!???
Wie verhält sich nun meine Situation bzw. was kann/muss ich tun um doch noch aus diesem (nicht gewollten Vertrag - 1 Jahr für mtl. 4,99€) rauszukommen?
Wenn ich nun meine E-Mailaccounts bei GMX verlieren sollte, wäre mir auch herzlich egal, da ich sowieso alles bei GMX stilllegen werde...
Bitte um Antworten und Tips zu vorliegender Situation. Danke!
mfg anderelola


----------



## Goblin (15 Dezember 2011)

> Bitte um Antworten und Tips zu vorliegender Situation


 
Tips und Antworten stehen hier zu genüge. Lesen musste schon selber. Wenn das nicht reicht,ab zum Anwalt oder zur Verbraucherzentrale


----------



## jupp11 (15 Dezember 2011)

Im Prinzip gelten alle Hinweise,  die  im Thread > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/ungewollte-web-de-club-mitgliedschaft-durch-anklicken.6768/
 für web.de stehen  auch für gmx. Kommen beide aus demselben Stall. Beide in einen Sack stecken, draufhauen:
  es trifft immer den Richtigen...


----------



## BenTigger (15 Dezember 2011)

anderelola schrieb:


> Bitte um Antworten und Tips zu vorliegender Situation. Danke!


 
Hi Anderelola,

Für mich klingt das so, das du bewusst das das Promail-Abo abgeschlossen hast, um es mal zu testen und der Test dir dann sagte, das benötige ich nicht. Hier ist natürlich der Fall etwas anders als diese bisherigen Geschichten mit dem unbeabsichtigten Aboklick.

Ich hoffe, du hast sowohl die Begrüßungs Mail und auch deine formlose Kündigungsmail noch auf dem System, aus der auch hervorgeht, das du diese vor dem Ablauf der Frist versendet hast. Ich würde das das gut sichern und dann immer auf Begrüßungsmail und Wiederspruchsmail verweisen.


----------



## Teleton (15 Dezember 2011)

> Mir wurde erklärt, das ich quasi das Freemailkonto unter einem anderen Namen erstellt hatte und somit ein Widerspruch nicht wirksam wäre zudem ein Widerspruch auch gar nichts bringen würde, da ich allenfalls kündigen muss und zwar schriftlich per Post!?


Verstehe ich nicht? Hattest Du Deinen Freemailaccount mit falschen Daten angemeldet? Oder haben die einen zweiten erstellt? Von welchem hattst Du die Kündigung verschickt. Was steht in den Vertragsunterlagen genau zur formlosen Kündigung? Grundsätzlich kann gem §309 Zif 13 BGB Schriftform (Unterschrift!)für Kündigung vereinbart werden, während Widerruf nach Fernabsatzregeln auch schon in Textform geht.
M.E. muß eine formunwirksame Kündigung regelmäß als Widerruf ausgelegt werden, wenn der Beendigungswille erkennbar ist. Bestreiten die den Zugang der Erklärung?


----------



## HilTown (29 Januar 2012)

Ich habe auch ein dickes Problem mit Gmx. Hab vor drei tagen eine Mahnung bekommen ich hätte Pro mail bestellt und ich müsse nun 17,94 EUR bezahlen. Ich habe aber nie einen solchen Vertrag abgeschlossen und ich sehe es nicht ein das ich dieses Geld nun zahlen soll. Ich habe heute bei dieser tollen Hotline angerufen und die sagten total unfreundlich das sie mir nicht weiterhelfen können (FRECHHEIT)!!! Trotdem würd ich gerne wissen was ich tun soll, am liebsten würd ich das ignorieren...


----------



## Hippo (29 Januar 2012)

HilTown schrieb:


> ... Trotdem würd ich gerne wissen was ich tun soll, am liebsten würd ich das ignorieren...


In diesem hier und den anderen Threads lesen. Da steht die Lösung zu Deiner Frage schon in mehrfacher Ausfertigung.
Das können wir Dir nicht abnehmen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ei-web-de-gmx-de-wie-werde-ich-das-los.33167/
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ub-mitgliedschaft-durch-anklicken-rech.30128/
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/neues-web-de-urteil.29563/


----------



## Taker (6 Februar 2012)

Hi Leute!

Mich hat es vor längere Zeit auch erwischt mit der Web.de-Club Sache.

Ich habe den Mahnbescheid schon wiedersprochen.
Trotzdem kriege ich noch Briefe vom Anwalt. Der sich mit mir außergerichtlich einigen will, weil es mir ja so günstiger kommt. 
Heute hat er sogar bei mir angerufen. Zu den Zeitpunkt war ich aber nicht zuhause.
Jetzt bin ich ein bisschen verunsichert, weil sie mich trotz des Mahnbescheids noch nerven.

lg


----------



## jupp11 (6 Februar 2012)

Taker schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich ein bisschen verunsichert, weil sie mich trotz des Mahnbescheids noch nerven.


Schwachsinniges nerven ist in Deutschland leider nicht verboten.
Wenn er nochmal anruft, kannst du ihn mal fragen, ob er wüßte,
was eine negative Feststellungsklage ist:
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/negative-feststellungsklage.18241/
>> http://antispam-ev.de/wiki/Negative_Feststellungsklage

Bin ziemlich sicher, dass er danach nicht mehr anruft...


----------



## Taker (6 Februar 2012)

Ok danke!

Ich bin mal gespannt was er zu sagen hat wenn er wieder anruft.
Ich werd ihn mal darauf ansprechen.


----------



## Hippo (6 Februar 2012)

Du solltest Dich aber auf keinen Fall auf eine Diskussion einlassen damit Du nicht etwas sagst was der hinterher gegen Dich einsetzen kann.
Am besten die Frage stellen und ein freundliches "Auf Wiedersehen" in den Hörer flöten.
Alternativ könntest Du falls Du grade am PC sitzt diese Datei aufrufen und den Hörer neben den Lautsprecher legen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiQzme1fjK4
Ich verwende das auch immer recht gerne bei ungebetenen Werbeanrufen ...


----------



## Taker (8 Februar 2012)

Ahahaha super Idee!
Bis jetzt hat er sich nicht mehr gemeldet. Bestimmt damit beschäftigt andere ehrliche Leute zu nerven.


----------



## Stepse (5 März 2012)

Hallo!

Bei uns besteht jetzt seit Juli ein Problem mit Web.de Club.
An einem Abend konnte mein Lebensgefährte nicht den "Weiter zu Freemail" Button finden und hat auf den einzigen klickbaren Link geklickt und irgendwas abgeschlossen. Ich nehme an das war ein TestMonat, der dann als wir aus dem Urlaub kamen schon in ein Jahresabo umgewandelt war. Wir wussten nichts davon und haben auch eine Rechnungsemail und eine Mahnung entdeckt. Daraufhin habe ich dort angerufen, aber aus vertragsrechtlichen Gründen konnte man mir keine Auskunft geben. Tolle Wurst. Also mein Männe angerufen. Fall geschildert und Kündigung gefordert. Bis jetzt noch keine Kündigungsbestätigung. Haben seitdem auch den Account nicht wieder benutzt, also eingeloggt. Jetzt kam Mitte Februar ein erstes Schreiben vom InkassoBüro an die alte Adresse (wurde uns nachgesandt), in dem aber steht, dass wir auf das letzte Schreiben noch nicht reagiert hätten und mit der Bitte das endlich zu tun.
Es gab keine weitere schriftlichen Mahnungen seitens Web.de oder vorherige vom Inkasso. Ob etwas per Mail kam, keine Ahnung. Bin ich dazu verpflichtet mein Account regelmässig zu nutzen? Ganz davon abgesehen, müsste der doch eh gesperrt sein.
Aus Intresse hab ich heute beim Inkasso angerufen, die mir sagten, dass es schon an einen Anwalt weitergegangen ist.
Ich reagier eigentlich grundsätzlich nicht auf Internet-Abzock-Inkasso und Anwaltsschreiben. Nun liegts ja hier etwas anders... durch den Klick, auch wenn er ungewollt war, der übrigens direkt aufs Freemail-Konto führte und nicht auf eine Agb-Seite oder ähnliches.
Bin ich in der Beweispflicht oder Web.de? Wie schauts mit den Inkasso-Kosten und ähnliches aus? Muss ich die bezahlen, wenn ich nur ein Schreiben erhalten habe. Sind die Mahnungen per Mail gültig? Ich benutze das Konto ja nicht. Schützt Unwissenheit vor Strafe hier? *g*
Mir ist klar, dass ich noch den gelben Wisch abwarten muss. Aber eigentlich will ich es gar nich soweit kommen lassen. Momentan warte ich auf ein Schreiben von dem ominösen Anwalt.


----------



## Reducal (5 März 2012)

Auch wenn es schwer fällt, du bist schon im richtigen Thread und solltest diesen auch von vorn an lesen. Hier steht alles schon x-fach erklärt und mehr können wir hier dazu nicht beitragen.



Stepse schrieb:


> Bin ich in der Beweispflicht oder Web.de?


Auf jeden Fall solltest nicht du immer von dir reden/schreiben sondern deinen Mann mal ran lassen. Er ist der vom Inkassoverfahren betroffene und nicht du! Web.de (oder besser die 1&1 Mail & Media GmbH) ist in der Beweispflicht, nicht der Schuldner.



Stepse schrieb:


> Bin ich dazu verpflichtet mein Account regelmässig zu nutzen?


Niemand ist gezwungen eine Leistung regelmäßig abzurufen, denn dem Anbieter geht es einzig und allein um die Anmeldung, die aber anscheinend tatsächlich ausgeführt wurde.


----------



## Stepse (5 März 2012)

Danke fürs trotzdem Antworten. 

Wir wühlen uns durch etliche Seiten und ich habe auch viel gelesen. War nur etwas unsicher, was mit der Beweispflicht war und, ob das mit dem einen Button in Ordnung geht.

Also, danke nochmal auch, wenn ihr alles x-fach für den einen oder andren nochma erwähnen müsst.


----------



## Fahr 64 (10 März 2012)

Hallo Leute ich habe ein Problem! habe  heute meine Konto auszüge von der Bank abgeholt und dabei entdeckt
das 1&1 MAIL&MEDIA GMBH-GMX17.88 euro von meinem Konto abgebucht hat. ich habe nichts mit dieser Firma.
und auch nicht die erlaubnis erteilt.  was soll ich tun?


----------



## BenTigger (10 März 2012)

Ich würde zur Bank gehen und das Geld wegen fehlender einzugsermächtigung zurückbuchen lassen.


----------



## Phil_th (28 März 2012)

Hey leute,

ich habe mir gerade fleißig 2 stunden lang die beiträge hier durchgelesen. Ich bin auch ein opfer von web.de - bei mir sieht es aber allerdings so aus, dass ich mich seit jahren nicht mehr eingeloggt hatte und sie behaupten ich hätte mich am 6. oktober 2011 eingeloggt und ein probeabo der clubmitgliedschaft gebucht. (bei meinem ersten anruf vor ein paar wochen hieß es allerdings noch es wäre der 10. oktober gewesen)

nun hab ich mich auch schriftlich dagegen gewehrt und erklärt, dass ich den vertrag nie abgeschlossen habe.
in meiner verzweiflung hatte ich noch geschrieben, dass eventuell jemand den account gehackt haben könnte (anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären)
aber ich garantiert kein abo abgeschlossen habe weil ich sowas nie machen würde etc bla bla.

zurück kam der standard brief mit inhalten wie "Da nur Sie über Ihr Passwort zu Ihrem Postfach zugriffsberechtigt und zugriffsbefähigt sind, kann die Bestellung nur von Ihnen getätigt worden sein." etc.

Da ich nun schon mehrfach per fax, email & facebook geschrieben habe, dass ich keinen vertrag abgeschlossen habe etc wollte ich fragen, ob das reicht (ich kann morgen nochmal genau posten, was ich geschrieben habe - habe das schreiben auf der arbeit) oder ob ich noch einen musterbrief hinschicken soll.

hier passt der brief aber nicht wirklich, da ich ja nichts irrtümlich gemacht habe - ich habe es ja überhaupt nicht gemacht.

mittlerweile habe ich schon post von der BID bekommen und nicht gezahlt. ich hatte ende letzter woche bei der BID angerufen und gesagt, dass ich nicht bereit bin zu zahlen und deswegen noch mit web.de im gespräch wäre worauf mir ein aufschub bis zum 1. april gegeben wurde.

so wie ich das aber hier so raus lese werde ich jetzt einfach ohne weiteren kommentar die frist verstreichen lassen und auf weitere anwalts briefe und schliesslich, falls er denn kommt, den gerichtlichen mahnbescheid warten um ihm zu widersprechen.
wäre das hier die richtige vorgehensweise oder hab ich schon irgendwas verbockt? 

viele grüße und danke schon mal für die hilfe - bin echt froh dieses forum gefunden zu haben!


----------



## Reducal (28 März 2012)

Phil_th schrieb:


> ...so wie ich das aber hier so raus lese werde ich jetzt einfach ohne weiteren kommentar die frist verstreichen lassen und auf weitere anwalts briefe und schliesslich, falls er denn kommt, den gerichtlichen mahnbescheid warten um ihm zu widersprechen.
> wäre das hier die richtige vorgehensweise ... ?


Genau so läufts richtig! Wenn einer behauptet:


Phil_th schrieb:


> ...ich habe es ja überhaupt nicht gemacht...


...dann mangelt es ja auf jeden Fall an einer übereinstimmenden Willenserklärung und da soll web.de doch erst mal den Nachweis führen, dass der Vertrag wissentlich durch den Vertragsnehmer zu Stande gekommen sein soll.

Bei BDI und den fränkischen Anwälten ist anscheinend alles automatisiert. Außer dem Mahnbescheid kam danach offensichtlich bei noch niemandem mehr und schon gar keine Klage bei dessen Amtsgericht. Ein mal der Forderung nachweislich widersprochen sollte somit vorerst ausreichen.

Das mit dem Passwort ist übrigens ziemlich gequirlter Quark. Freilich weist du das, du und all die Computer, auf denen du irgend wann mal web.de bedient hattest.


----------



## Phil_th (28 März 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Das mit dem Passwort ist übrigens ziemlich gequirlter Quark. Freilich weist du das, du und all die Computer, auf denen du irgend wann mal web.de bedient hattest.


 
stimmt eigentlich jo 

ok alles klar vielen dank für die antwort - dann bin ich ja mal beruhigt. war heute abend schon kurz davor die 104 € an das inkasso zu zahlen ...

Ich habe übrigens auch noch die protokolle des tages verlangt, an dem ich mich angeblich eingeloggt haben soll. darauf kam eben nur der standard brief ohne antwort auf meine forderung - darauf habe ich nochmal geschrieben das ich das protokoll verlange und nochmal bestritten das ich den vertrag abgeschlossen habe und geschrieben, dass ich bei keiner einsicht alles meinem anwalt übergeben werde..

naja anscheinend war das mehr als nötig - falls sich was tut geb ich hier bescheid.

danke nochmal!


----------



## Phil_th (29 März 2012)

so ein kleines update .. ich musste grad fast etwas lachen. Habe heute eine email von web.de bekommen als antwort auf meine forderung eines protokolls:


> Vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> Wir möchten Ihnen mitteilen, dass Sie den WEB.DE Club Vertrag wie bereits mitgeteilt am 06.10.2011 um 17:19 Uhr abgeschlossen haben.
> 
> ...


 
Ich denke, einfach wieder nichts tun ist da die beste lösung oder?


----------



## Hippo (29 März 2012)

nicht mal ignorieren ... 

Außer Du bist ziemlich fit in juristischen Formulierungen ...
... dann könntest Du den Spieß umdrehen und immer lapidar damit antworten daß Sie Dir behaupteten Vertragsabschuß rechtssicher beweisen sollen ...
Aber das habe ich nie gesagt sondern nur laut gedacht und auch nur wenn Du viel übrige Zeit hast.


----------



## BenTigger (29 März 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> ... dann könntest Du den Spieß umdrehen und immer lapidar damit antworten daß Sie Dir behaupteten Vertragsabschuß rechtssicher beweisen sollen ...


Wir sind dann nach dem Beweis auch bereit, aus Kulanz und ohne Anerkennen einer Rechtspflicht, den nicht bestehenden kostenpflichtigen Vertrag für das Postfach [email protected] sofort nicht zu bezahlen


----------



## Hippo (29 März 2012)




----------



## Paul1956 (24 April 2012)

Ich mache diesen Mist jetzt zum zweiten mal mit. Mir selbst ist es vor einigen Jahren bei web.de passiert, diesmal aktuell haben sie meine Tochter gefischt. 

Mein Rat: den Inkassotypen höflich aber bestimmt mit Verweis auf diverse Internetforen zu diesem Thema anheim stellen, die Forderung gerichtlich beizutreiben. Das wird DEFINITIV nicht geschehen.

Das kostet euch also weder Geld noch Nerven, nur ein paar Minuten fürs Schreiben. Selbst ein Mahnbescheid (von dem ich nur in einem Fall gelesen habe) verläuft im Sand, wenn ihm frsitgerecht widersprochen wird. 

1&1 media ist an einer gerichtlichen Kärung (und ein Verfahren mit Urteil hätte Präzedenzcharakter) definitiv nicht interessiert, weil es das Aus für die insgesamt hervorragend funktionierende Abzocke bedeuten könnte. Das geht nach dem Motto: 99 Ängstliche blechen, 1 zeigt den Stinkefinger. Das ist doch ein blendender Schnitt, den sich niemand kaputt machen lässt.

Und zur Beruhigung, wer jetzt noch zweifelt: Gäbe es ein Urteil, mit dem sie die Forderung untermauern könnten, würde dies im Schriftverkehr bereits im ersten Absatz zitiert, fett geschrieben. Statt dessen blubbern sie nur ellenlang rum mit Verweis auf ihre Geschäftsbedingungen.

Fazit: ruhig bleiben und leckeren Tee trinken.

PS.: Ich nutze web.de nach wie vor gerne. Nachdem ich denen (nicht den Inkassohyänen) damals geschrieben habe, dass ich diesen "unschönen Zwischenfall" bedaure, ansonsten aber sehr gerne auch weiterhin meinen freemail-Account nutzen würde, wurde der wieder freigeschaltet ...


----------



## Atesh (24 April 2012)

Hey Leute,

habe heute auch eine Mahnung erhalten soll angeblich die letzte Mahnung sein, obwohl ich vorher keine erhalten habe.
Ich habe eine Mahnug erhalten in Höhe von 20,00 €, die ich bis zum 01.05.2012 zahlen soll.
Mein Problem ist das ich mit der E-Mail Adresse inaktiv war und auch die Log-In Daten vergessen habe.
Hier stellt sich für mich die Frage ob ich den Betrag bezahlen soll und eine Kündigung schreiben soll.
Die Rechnung ist einseitig gedrückt, die enthält keinen einen Überweisungs/Zahlungsschein
Außerdem soll ich bei der Zahlung meine Kundennummer eingeben, ist dies gerechtfertig, da diese (glaube ich) jeden beliebigen Betrag aus dem Bankkonto abziehen könnten.
In der Mahnung steht auch nicht wieso ich den Betrag zahlen soll.
Ich selbst weiß es nicht.

Ich hoffe das ich mich ordentlich ausgedrückt habe und bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## Goblin (24 April 2012)

> *Nicht zahlen!*​*Sie sind in die Abofalle getappt?*​*Zahlen Sie nicht!*​*Bleiben Sie stur!*​*Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!*​​*http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/30115/nicht-zahlen.aspx*​


 
Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen. Es wurde alles schon bis zum Erbrechen durchgekaut

Wer nicht zahlt,kann sein Geld behalten



> Hier stellt sich für mich die Frage ob ich den Betrag bezahlen soll


 
Das können und dürfen wir Dir nicht beantworten. Das wäre unerlaubte Rechtsberatung


----------



## Hippo (24 April 2012)

Atesh schrieb:


> ... und bitte um Hilfe.


Lies einfach die 1285 Beiträge vor Deinem ...
... aber ich denke die letzten 50 sollten auch reichen um die Antwort bestimmt 10x zu finden ...


----------



## Atesh (25 April 2012)

Ok... mir bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig


----------



## Hippo (25 April 2012)

Atesh schrieb:


> Ok... mir bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig


Fauler Strick ... 
... auf gehts!


----------



## DDDennis (1 Mai 2012)

@Atesh: Ab Seite 64 steht ansonsten auch alles 

Wie sieht es aus wenn man auf seinem betroffenen Web.de Account noch seine alte Adresse angegeben hat und inzwischen umgezogen ist?


----------



## Hippo (2 Mai 2012)

> noch seine alte Adresse angegeben hat und inzwischen umgezogen ist?


Na und ...
... und wer heute noch bei web.de ist ist doch selbst schuld (1 mb Anhänge max)


----------



## Devilfrank (3 Mai 2012)

<--- schuldig.
Meine web.de Adresse funktioniert seit Jahren zuverlässig und ohne Probleme...


----------



## Phil_th (3 Mai 2012)

so wieder ein kleines update:

ich habe an einem sonnigen tag auf einmal wieder vom inkasso unternehmen einen brief bekommen, dass ich aus kulanz nur die 60 euro zahlen muss, ich damit zugebe einen vertrag abgeschlossen zu haben aber dann alles geklärt sei und sie mich in ruhe lassen bla bla. natürlich habe ich nichts getan - darauf hin kam letztens ein weiterer brief in dem sie schreiben "nachdem Sie auf unser letztes Schreiben nicht reagiert haben, gehen wir davon aus, dass Sie die Forderung nicht bestreiten".

Was zum teufel?! Bloß weil ich nicht "Nein" schreibe heißt das noch lange nicht "Ja".

Naja jetzt soll ich doch wieder die volle Summe zahlen ansonsten "stehen weitere Maßnahmen im Raum"

In einem kleinen Kasten steht jetzt auch dass sie sich eine Datenspeicherung bei der SCHUFA vorbehalten.

Jo - ich denke mal weiterhin nichts tun und abwarten oder?


----------



## Hippo (3 Mai 2012)

Devilfrank schrieb:


> <--- schuldig.
> Meine web.de Adresse funktioniert seit Jahren zuverlässig und ohne Probleme...


Dann verschickst oder kriegst Du selten bis gar nicht Anhänge > 1 mb ...
Aber Du bist geständig, dann gibts ein Jahr weniger


----------



## Hippo (3 Mai 2012)

Phil_th schrieb:


> ... Bloß weil ich nicht "Nein" schreibe heißt das noch lange nicht "Ja".


Richtig, wobei ich jetzt davon ausgehe daß Du das Bestehen eines Vertrages bereits einmal bestritten hast.


Phil_th schrieb:


> ...In einem kleinen Kasten steht jetzt auch dass sie sich eine Datenspeicherung bei der SCHUFA vorbehalten.


Die tun das gelegentlich auch


Phil_th schrieb:


> Jo - ich denke mal weiterhin nichts tun und abwarten oder?


In diesem Fall nein.
Du solltest die Schufa anschreiben und mitteilen daß diese Forderung strittig ist. Dann dürfen sie nicht eintragen


----------



## Phil_th (3 Mai 2012)

Ok alles klar - ja ich habe schon von vornherein mehrmals bestritten dass ich einen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe.
Jedoch nicht bei der Inkasso, sondern nur bei web.de. Sollte ich der Inkasso noch schreiben, dass ich nie einen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe?

Dann werde ich auf jedenfall mal gleich einen Brief an die Schufa aufsetzen.
Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## Hippo (3 Mai 2012)

Phil_th schrieb:


> ... Sollte ich der Inkasso noch schreiben, dass ich nie einen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe? ...


Nö, warum?


----------



## Phil_th (3 Mai 2012)

weiß nicht - dachte die arbeiten selbstständig dran und man müsste ihnen das auch nochmal sagen.

naja dann schreib ich einfach gleich mal der schufa. danke!


----------



## BenTigger (3 Mai 2012)

Man braucht, wenn überhaupt, nur einmal Widerspruch einlegen. Wenn die das dann an ein Inkasso weitergeben, ist das deren Problem.
Eine nächste Aktion wäre erst bei einem Amtlichen Mahnbescheid vom Gericht notwendig. Dann nur mit einem X beim bestreiten der Forderung machen und schon ist das wieder deren Problem. (Wenn überhaupt son Mahnbescheid kommt, was bisher aber nur selten als Versuchsballon bei Schreibwütigen Usern vorgekommen ist  )


----------



## tribun (12 Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
bin heute aus Zufall auf diesen Thread gestossen und mich, trotzdem ich aktuell nicht von dieser Abzockermafia betroffen bin, ein wenig durch geackert.
Allerdings hatte ich selbst vor einigen Jahren auch "Geburtstag" bei Web.de, ordentlich gekündigt und bin trotzdem angemahnt worden. Nachdem mir diese Schreiben zuviel wurden, habe ich angerufen und anfangs in ruhigen, sachlichen Ton meine Verwunderung zum Ausdruck gebracht, mit unberechtigten Forderungen konfrontiert zu werden. Der Pimpf am Telefon wurde irgend wann pampig (Den Name hatte ich!), worauf ich ihm versprach, das umgehend persönlich mit ihm zu klären. Mir wäre kein Weg zu weit und ich würde in Nullkommanix über gute Verbindungen seine relevanten Daten heraus bekommen. Jeden weiteren Brief in der Sache würde ich persönlich nehmen und nur ihm anlasten. Es herrscht seitdem Sendepause! Ist sicherlich nicht jedermanns Sache, aber so bin ich eben.

Zur Sache:
Es wird immer von durch web.de eingeschalteten Inkassobüros geschrieben. Das diese zum betreiben der Forderung eine Originalvollmacht mit leserlicher Unterschift (Kopiert, mit z.b eingescannter Unterschrift langt nicht !!!) gem. §§ 174,410 BGB und die eigentliche Forderung, spezifiziert in einer detaillierten Aufstellung, vorlegen müssen, wird leider oft übersehen.

Dazu ein Urteil:



> *Urteil AG Wiesbaden 92 C 3458/07 - 22 - vom 15.11.2007 zur Erstattung von Inkassokosten* (Klägerin war hier die DPM Presse- und Medienverlag GmbH)
> 
> "Die Klage war hinsichtlich der geltend gemachten Inkassokosten in Höhe von 130,50 € abzuweisen. Inkassokosten sind dann nicht erstattungsfähig, wenn der Gläubiger geschäftserfahren ist und die Sache aus der Sicht zum Zeitpunkt der Einschaltung des Dritten zu Inkassozwecken keine besonderen Schwierigkeiten aufwies.
> Eine Erstattungspflicht für eigene Aufwendungen des Gläubigers besteht nur insofern, als ein wirtschaftlich denkender Mensch bei der Betrachtung ex ante (im Zeitpunkt der Einschaltung des Inkassobüros) diese für notwendig halten durfte.
> Das Überwachen von Zahlungspflichten und die Übersendung von Mahnungen sind einfachste kaufmännische Tätigkeiten, die zum eigenen Pflichtenkreis der Klägerin gehören. Ein beachtenswertes Interesse, diese Tätigkeiten auf eine andere Rechtsperson zu verlagern und so im Ergebnis eine Erstattung der Aufwendungen zu erlangen, bestehen nicht."


 
Ein kurzes Schreiben an die Abkassierer könnte in etwa so aussehen:



> "Unter Hinweis auf § 174 BGB weise ich sämtliche Erklärungen in Ihrem Schreiben vom .... mangels Vorlage einer Originalvollmacht und einer detaillierten Forderung zurück."


 
Selbstredend per Einschreiben/Rückschein verschicken!

Solange auch nur eine der unbedingt nötigen Unterlagen (Originalvollmacht und/oder detaillierte Forderungsaufstellung) fehlt, ist jede Kostenerstttung seitens der Abkassierer null und nichtig!!!

Inkassofirmen und - anwälte sind nicht berechtigt, strittige Forderungen einzutreiben. Strittig ist eine Forderung dann, wenn Sie z. B. den Vertrag angefochten haben UND strittige Forderungen sind nicht Schufa-fähig!

In Google findet man bei Eingabe von "Vollmacht Inkassofirma" gut 92.000 Einträge.

Hier ein paar Links dazu

adf-inkasso.de

vorsicht-im-netz.de

Stern

juraforum.de

banktip.de

Ich hoffe, geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Teleton (12 Mai 2012)

> Inkassofirmen und - anwälte sind nicht berechtigt, strittige Forderungen einzutreiben.


Doch, das ist sogar deren Beruf.





> Solange auch nur eine der unbedingt nötigen Unterlagen (Originalvollmacht und/oder detaillierte Forderungsaufstellung) fehlt, ist jede Kostenerstttung seitens der Abkassierer null und nichtig!!!


Klar mit dem Vollmachtsgedöhns kann man die etwas zanken wenn man möchte. Letzlich betrifft das aber nur die Frage, ob derzeit von genau von der Inkassotruppe gefordert werden kann. Und eine Forderungsaufstellung ist nicht erforderlich um fordern zu können. Und es geht ja nicht nur um Kostenerstattung sondern auch die vermeintliche Hauptforderung.

Die bisherigen Empfehlungen hier im Thread klappen auch ganz gut ohne eine Brieffreundschaft starten zu müssen.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (12 Mai 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> > Inkassofirmen und - anwälte sind nicht berechtigt, strittige Forderungen einzutreiben.
> 
> 
> 
> Doch, das ist sogar deren Beruf.


Das trifft aber nur auf unseriöse Butzen zu, denn das Eintreiben von strittigen Forderungen ist nicht die Sache von Inkassofirmen. Wenn eine Forderung bestritten wird, stellt der Schuldner klar, dass er nicht bereit ist zu zahlen. Um die Sache zu klären müsste der Gläubiger dann entweder gleich Klage erheben oder auf die Forderung verzichten.


----------



## Teleton (12 Mai 2012)

Bei einer unstrittigen Forderung benötigt man keine Inkassobude. Die Beauftragung ist dann m.E. ein Verstoß gegen die Schadensminderungspflicht für die gleichen Kosten könnte man die Forderung im Mahnverfahren titulieren.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (12 Mai 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Bei einer unstrittigen Forderung benötigt man keine Inkassobude.


Braucht man die überhaupt? Inkassobuden sind doch überflüsig wie ein Kropf.


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2012)

Leutz, ich glaube Teleton meinte strittige Forderungen allgemein und er nahm damit den Ball von tribun auf. Tribun meinte aber womöglich bestrittene Forderungen. Wortklauberei, aber der Widerspruch war angebracht.


----------



## Phil_th (15 Mai 2012)

Hey Ihr - hier wieder ein kurzes update.

Heute ist ein Anwaltsschreiben hineingeflattert. Mittlerweile sind es mit Zinsen etc 124,00 EUR und bei nicht bezahlen werden Sie ihrem Mandanten raten vor Gericht zu gehen.
Ich werde diese jetzt weiterhin ignorieren, oder soll ich nochmal widersprechen?

Grüße,

Phil


----------



## Goblin (15 Mai 2012)

> oder soll ich nochmal widersprechen


 
Eine Leiche wird nicht toter wenn man darauf schießt



> Ich werde diese jetzt weiterhin ignorieren


 
Gute Wahl


----------



## ~JB~ (15 Mai 2012)

Phil_th schrieb:


> Ich werde diese jetzt weiterhin ignorieren, oder soll ich nochmal widersprechen?


Weiter ignorieren. Ich zweifle stark, dass die vor Gericht gehen werden - das lohnt sich einfach nicht.


----------



## Phil_th (16 Mai 2012)

ok ich hoffe mal - fühlt sich schon komisch an nen anwaltsbrief zu ignorieren...


----------



## Hippo (16 Mai 2012)

Eine Sache - auch schon hundertmal geschrieben - Mitteilung an die Schufa daß die Forderung strittig ist. Dann darf sie nicht eingetragen werden


----------



## 19bjk03 (5 Juni 2012)

Hallo!

Habe jetzt auch ein gelben Mahnbescheid bekommen. Das ganze sieht folgendermaßen aus:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/attachments/widerspruch-jpg.4877/

Um sicher zu gehen wollte ich fragen, ob es genügt, dass ich einen Kreuz bei Punkt 2. und meine Unterschrift bei Punkt 12. mache, und dass ganze dann per Einschreiben-Rücksendung zum Amtsgericht Mayen, 56723 Mayen abzuschicken.

Danke im Vorraus für die Antworten.


----------



## Goblin (5 Juni 2012)

Ja,das reicht wenn Du der Meinung bist,dass die Forderung zu Unrecht besteht


----------



## Valor :3 (22 Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

ich entschuldige mich im Voraus, falls ich diesen Thread im falschen Subforum gepostet habe. Ich bin mir auch durchaus bewusst, dass es wahrscheinlich schon zig Threads wie diesen gibt, aber ich bin mir trotz aller Recherchen nicht sicher, was ich in meinem Fall tun soll.
Ich war bis vor kurzem Zeit Mitglied bei GMX, jedoch kein sonderlich aktives. Eines Tages, als ich meine e-Mails aufrufen wollte, erschien ein Fenster, laut welchem ich einen Monat kostenlosen Zugang zu GMX ProMail hatte. Ich dachte mir (leider, wie ich heute sagen muss) nichts dabei und nahm das Angebot an - ohne das verhängnisvolle Kleinstgedruckte zu lesen. 1, 2 oder vllt. auch 3 Monaten nachdem ich das Angebot angenommen hatte (und es auch schon wieder völlig vergessen hatte), bekam ich dann per Post eine Mahnung von GMX zugesendet, laut der ich 17,94 + 5 € "Mahngebühr" zu bezahlen hätte. Ich war völlig perplex, denn ich wusste bei bestem Willen nicht, woher diese 17,94 € herkommen sollten. Ich loggte mich auf GMX ein und fand in meinem e-Mail Postfach zwischen zigdutzenden von Werbungs-eMails eine weitere Mahnung, laut der ich angeblich versäumt hätte, für meine GMX ProMail Mitgliedschaft zu zahlen. Als sich dann herausstellte, dass ich tatsächlich laut den Kontoeinstellungen den ProMail Service nutzen würde, wurde mir gewahr, dass ich wohl auf eine Abo-Falle reingefallen war. Ich war davon ausgegangen, das jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch wohl kaum auf so etwas hereinfallen könnte. So kann man sich irren.

Ich informierte mich im Internet und fand schnell heraus, das ich bei weitem nicht der einzige war, der dieses Problem hatte. Die Vorgehensweise bei diesem Verfahren beschrieb ein Großteil der User gleich: ignorieren, sie können einem sowieso nichts nachweisen. Ich las jedoch auch andere Beiträge, laut denen man den Vertrag, seriös oder nicht, kündigen müsse bzw. gegen die Zahlungsforderungen in den Mahnungen Widerspruch einlegen müsse. Mittlerweile haben mir deren Geldeintreiber, die ach so "seriöse" Anwaltskanzlei Hörnlein & Feyer geschrieben, die Forderungen liegen mittlerweile bei 102,73 €. Wie soll ich nun vorgehen? Soll ich die Schreiben weiter ignorieren? Oder sollte ich einen Brief schreiben und die Forderungen bestreiten, z.B. mit diesem Formular:  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ei-web-de-gmx-de-wie-werde-ich-das-los.33167/
Ich habe zugebenermaße keine Ahnung von Recht und Gesetz, bin im zarten Alter von 18 Jahren und dementsprechend eher knapp bei Kasse. Zudem weigere ich mich zutiefst, diesen Abzockern auch nur einen Cent zu zahlen.

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet.

LG Valor


----------



## Goblin (22 Juni 2012)

Also ich würde das Formular wegschicken und dann auf nichts mehr reagieren. Wenn ein Mahnbescheid kommt,widersprechen. Erfahrungsgemäss passiert danach nichts mehr


----------



## jupp11 (22 Juni 2012)

Die grundsätzliche Problematik wird hier erläutert >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ei-web-de-gmx-de-wie-werde-ich-das-los.33167/

Threads mit denselben Fragestellungen:
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/gmx-topmail-testphase-kann-nicht-beendet-werden.37242/
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/ungewollte-gmx-de-mitgliedschaft-durch-anklicken.26182/

web.de bietet seit 2004 denselben fragwürdigen "Service" >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/ungewollte-web-de-club-mitgliedschaft-durch-anklicken.6768/


----------



## Valor :3 (22 Juni 2012)

Danke nochmal für die Links jupp. Ich denke, ich werde das Formular abschicken und dann schauen, wie unsere Freunde von 1&1 darauf reagieren werden.


----------



## Hippo (22 Juni 2012)

[X] getackert


----------



## Phil_th (29 Juni 2012)

Habe jetzt auch einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen - ich werde jetzt Widerspruch einlegen und hoffen, dass nichts mehr kommt ...


----------



## jupp11 (29 Juni 2012)

In den acht Jahren, seitdem dieser Thread existiert, ist weder hier noch sonst
im WWW etwas von weiteren *rechtlichen* Schritten z.B Klage bekannt


----------



## Phil_th (29 Juni 2012)

alles klar - dann bleib ich mal zuversichtlich


----------



## tobiobi7 (3 Juli 2012)

Guten Tag  

folgendes Ich hab vor ein paar tagen folgenden Musterbrief and die 1&1 gesendet : http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ei-web-de-gmx-de-wie-werde-ich-das-los.33167/

darauf kam heute eine Antwort des Unternehmens zurück : 
Sehr geehrter Herr ******,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht, welche uns von der Pressestelle zur Bearbeitung weitergeleitet wurde.

Gerne erklären wir Ihnen die Hintergründe.

Der Vertrag wurde online am 10.03.2012 über Ihr FreeMail-Postfach *********** abgeschlossen.

Zum Abschluss des WEB.DE Club-Testvertrages kommt es nur durch die Eingabe des Nutzernamens und des Passwortes. Zudem ist es erforderlich, die Nutzungsbedingungen zu bestätigen.

Hierdurch ist sichergestellt, dass nur der Postfachinhaber die Leistung beantragen kann und die Bestellung bewusst erfolgt.

Weitere Vertragsinformationen zu Ihrem Dienst finden Sie unter der Seite http://agb.web.de/Club/AGB.

Die erste Vertragslaufzeit für den WEB.DE Club beträgt 2 Monate. Danach verlängert sich der Vertrag um weitere 12 Monate wenn Sie nicht innerhalb der ersten 2 Monate schriftlich oder telefonisch kündigen.

Der Club-Beitrag für den 12-Monatsvertrag beträgt 60,- EUR inklusive MwSt. (bei einer vierteljährlichen Zahlungsweise von 15,- EUR).

Die Gebühr wird nutzungsunabhängig erhoben. Bitte kommen Sie daher Ihrer Zahlungspflicht nach.

Die in der Presse erwähnten Urteile sind rechtskräftig. Diese beziehen sich auf stark veraltete Angebote, die nicht mehr vertrieben werden und somit nicht mehr bestellbar sind. Rechtsansprüche können auch nach Rechtskraft der Urteile nicht geltend gemacht werden, da sich die Urteile lediglich auf die Werbung selbst bezogen und damit keinen Einfluss auf die seinerzeit abgeschlossenen Verträge haben.

Des Weiteren möchten wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass sich das von Ihnen angesprochene Urteil nicht auf Ihren abgeschlossenen Vertrag bezieht.  


Jetz meine Frage an euch : Soll ich denen darauf was antworten was auch nützt ? Oder darf ich jetz wirklich 1 Jahr auf deren Briefe warten und dem kommenden Mahnbescheid reagieren (wäre ja sogar Arbeit :0  ) ?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (3 Juli 2012)

Du kannst nicht antworten, dass es was nützt - dort gibt es eine vorgefertigte Meinung und jeder Betroffene muss es nun ertragen können, dass er mit dieser konfrontiert wird. Du hast eine Antwort bekommen und mit deinem vorangegangenen schreiben erklärt, dass du nicht zahlungswillig bist. Jetzt müssen die webdeler tun, was sie eben tun müssen.


----------



## DarkstaR29 (7 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte mal direkt zur Sache kommen.
Mir ist folgendes passiert, also ich habe eine Club Mitgliedschaft bei Web.de gemacht weil es für einen Monat kostenlos war. Dies hab ich ohne dem wissen gemacht das es einfach automatisch weitergebucht wird und automatisch ein Abonament in Kraft tritt!
Ich könnte schwören das es nicht dort gestanden hat... Jedenfalls war dies im August des letzten Jahres.
Dann nach 5 Monaten kam eine Rechnung von 25 Euro ich habe mich etwas aufgeregt darüber aber dann doch die Rechnung gezahlt und direkt bei Web.de angerufen und den Vertrag gekündigt!

Ich muss dazu noch sagen das ich auf diesen E-Mail account seit der Kündigung nicht mehr zugreifen kann! 

Damit dachte ich mir sei es dann alles gegessen, doch plötzlich kam dann eine neue Zahlungsforderung vor 1 1/2 Wochen! Diese hab ich dann ignoriert weil ich habe den Vertrag gekündigt und ich sehe es nicht ein dann noch weiter zu zahlen. 
Besonders da ich den Account nicht mehr benutzen kann, da ich nicht reinkomme er wurde anscheinend gelöscht.
Jedenfalls habe ich nun Post von dem Bayerischen Inkasso irgendwas bekommen.
Sie verlangen nun 80,01€ wo 45€ Gebühren dazu kommen.
was soll ich denn nun tun? Ignorieren? Kann ich überhaupt etwas machen?

Ich hoffe der Fall ist einigermaßen nachvollziehbar und nicht zu lang, ich entschuldige mögliche Rechtschreibfehler 

Gruß
Richard


----------



## Goblin (7 Juli 2012)

> was soll ich denn nun tun


 
Die anderen Beiträge lesen. Steht alles schon hier



> angerufen und den Vertrag gekündigt


 
Sowas macht man NIEMALS telefonisch !


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2012)

Damit das unter geht:


			
				Newsfeed schrieb:
			
		

> GMX-Hack
> 
> 
> > ....wie das Unternehmen gegenüber heise Security erklärte, konnten sich die Spam-Versender in die Accounts von über 300.000 Kunden einloggen. *GMX* geht inzwischen davon aus, dass die Angreifer im Besitz einer umfangreichen Liste mit Mailadressen und den dazugehörigen Passwörtern sind.
> ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Juli 2012)

> War auch davon betroffen. Letzten Samstagabend zur gleichen Zeit erhielten Bekannte Mail von meiner GMX-Adresse, welche lediglich einen Link beinhalteten. Zufälligerweise war ich grad bei einem der Adressaten. Abgegriffen wurde mein Adressbuch bei GMX (enthielt nur 3 Adressen - ich wußte nicht mal mehr, dass ich dort ein Adressbuch unterhielt) - alle 3 erhielten dieselbe Mail.
> 
> Gestern änderte ich mein Passwort. Heute morgen wurden mir 3 vergebliche Einlog-Versuche gemeldet.
> 
> ...


http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?32911-Presseschau-2012&p=337663&viewfull=1#post337663


----------



## Phil_th (19 Juli 2012)

Hey,

hier wieder ein update meiner derzeitigen Situation. Ich habe einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen, hab ihn auch fristgerecht mit angekreuztem Widerspruch zurück gesendet.
Jetzt habe ich wieder ein Anwaltsschreiben bekommen - das Ganze sieht jetzt so aus:







https://dl.dropbox.com/u/15206556/anwalt.jpg

So .. ignorier ich das jetzt einfach? Bzw soll ich antworten und NOCHMAL erklären, dass ich niemals einen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe?
So wie ich das seh wollen die mir jetzt angst vor weiteren Kosten machen. Ist es bei jemandem schon so weit gekommen wie bei mir?
Bis jetzt hab ich immer nur gelesen, dass nach dem Widerspruch des gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids nichts mehr kommt.


----------



## jupp11 (19 Juli 2012)

Phil_th schrieb:


> Ist es bei jemandem schon so weit gekommen wie bei mir?


Gelegentlich


Phil_th schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hab ich immer nur gelesen, dass nach dem Widerspruch des gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids nichts mehr kommt.


Keine rechtlichen Schritte wie z.B Klage. Dummes Gelaber  und "gütliche" Einigungsvorschläge wie von dir zitiert sind   gelegentlich berichtet worden.


----------



## Reducal (19 Juli 2012)

Phil_th schrieb:


> ...soll ich antworten und NOCHMAL erklären, dass ich niemals einen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe?


Man sollte in dieser Situation tunlichst keine Erklärungen mehr abgeben. Was zu schreiben war, hast du schon gemacht - mehr ist meist weniger!


----------



## Phil_th (19 Juli 2012)

Ok - dann werde ich das wohl ignorieren. Ich frag mich ob nach der Frist wieder was kommt oder einfach nichts mehr ..


----------



## Reducal (19 Juli 2012)

...die Antwort auf diese Frage wirst du schon aushalten müssen. Es liegt nämlich an der 1&1 Mail & Media GmbH (und/oder diesen Anwälten) den Beweis für den Vertrag mit dir und somit die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung zu beweisen. Um Recht zu bekommen, müssten die nun ein Gericht bemühen. Wenn nun von dort was kommen sollte, reicht es immer noch, sich selbst um einen Anwalt zu kümmern.


----------



## Goblin (19 Juli 2012)

Wer nach dem Widerspruch weiter mit Mahnungen und Bettelbriefe rumkaspert ist nicht wirklich an einer gerichtlichen Klärung interessiert. Das Risiko wegen den paar Kröten zu verlieren ist wohl zu hoch


----------



## Hippo (23 Juli 2012)

Es wird nicht besser ...
... grade mal aktuelle Screenshots gemacht (12"-Display)

Obere Hälfte:




und die echte Preisangabe kommt dann erst beim runterscrollen
Man beachte auch die augenschonende Einstellung der Farben von Hintergrund und Schrift ...


----------



## Phil_th (13 August 2012)

Wieder kurzes Update:

Letzte Woche hat die Anwaltskanzlei versucht bei mir anzurufen - da war ich nicht daheim und sie bitten um einen Rückruf..
Ich nehme an, die wollen mir nochmal nahelegen den gewünschten, verminderten Betrag zu zahlen WEIL SONST!!! TEUER UND GERICHTSKOSTEN ETC ETC ..
Sollte ich da mal anrufen und mir anhören was die wollen oder gar nicht reagieren?


----------



## BenTigger (13 August 2012)

Wenn ich schon einem Mahnbescheid komplett widersprochen habe, dann unterhalte ich mich nicht mehr mit denen sondern warte auf einen Gerichtstermin. Nur warum kommt der nicht?

Und das gilt auch nach dem Versuch einer telefonischen Kontaktaufnahme:



Reducal schrieb:


> Man sollte in dieser Situation tunlichst keine Erklärungen mehr abgeben. Was zu schreiben war, hast du schon gemacht - mehr ist meist weniger!


----------



## basailuolin (16 August 2012)

Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken des "Einverstanden"-Feldes bei WEB.DE :evil:​​Am 20.09.2004 habe ich von dem WEB.DE Club für die Halbjahres-Mitgliedschaft eine Rechnung über 30 Euro erhalten, die ich nie angefordert habe.​​Als langjähriger und bis dahin zufriedener Kunde des FreeMail Postfaches von WEB.DE war ich sehr verwundert das ich einen Dienst nutze der Geld kostete.​​Sofort nach Erhalt der Rechnung am 20.09.2004 habe ich die WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft per E-Mail, FAX, Brief widersprochen und gekündigt.​​Ich bekam von WEB.DE eine E-Mail mit folgendem Inhalt:​​​


> Mit der Testmitgliedschaft haben Sie die AGB für den WEB.DE Club akzeptiert.​Wir haben im Vorfeld für unsere neuen WEB.DE Clubmitglieder eine verlängerte Kündigungsfrist bis zum fünfundzwanzigsten Tag der Testmitgliedschaft ermöglicht. Wenn bis zum fünfundzwanzigsten Tag keine Kündigung eingeht, verlängert sich der WEB.DE Club, laut AGB, automatisch in die normale Clubmitgliedschaft.​Hier beträgt die Mindestvertragslaufzeit dann 6 Monate.​Leider liegt die Kündigung Ihres WEB.DE Club Testmonats außerhalb der Kündigungsfrist.​


​Ich schickte WEB.DE eine E-Mail mit folgendem Inhalt:​​Ich habe die Testmitgliedschaft und die AGB für den WEB.DE Club nie akzeptiert oder bestätigt.​Ich habe auch von Ihnen nie eine Meldung oder ein Hinweis erhalten das ich die WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft teste.​Ich finde das mit der angeblichen verlängerten Kündigungsfrist bis zum fünfundzwanzigsten Tag der WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft für ein unmöglichen Vorgang da ich gar nicht Festellen konnte das ich ihren WEB.DE Club teste.​​Ich bekam von WEB.DE eine E-Mail mit folgendem Inhalt zurück:​​​


> Der Vertrag wurde online am 18.08.04 über Ihr FreeMail Postfach [email protected] abgeschlossen.​Da nur Sie über Ihr Passwort zu Ihrem Postfach zugriffsberechtigt und zugriffsbefaehigt sind, kann die Bestellung nur von Ihnen getätigt worden sein.​Zur Inanspruchnahme des kostenlosen Testangebotes konnte es nur durch die Nennung des Benutzernamens und Angabe des Passwortes sowie der Bestätigung der AGB kommen.​Hierdurch ist sichergestellt, dass nur Sie als Postfachinhaber die Leistung beantragen können und dass die Bestellung nur bewusst erfolgen kann.​Der Kauf verpflichtet WEB.DE zur Bereitstellung des von Ihnen bestellten Dienstes und verpflichtet Sie zur Bezahlung der Leistung. Dies ist unabhängig von einer Nutzung des Dienstes.​


​Erst nach der Korrespondenz mit WEB.DE wurde mir klar dass ich mir die WEB.DE Club AGB durchlesen muss um zu Erfahren wieso WEB.DE behauptet ich hätte eine WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft beantragt.​​Auszug aus den WEB.DE Club Allgemeine Nutzungsbedingungen:​​


> ​1.2 ….. Durch Anklicken des "Einverstanden"-Feldes im Rahmen des Anmeldeprozesses und Bestätigungsmail seitens der WEB.DE Club Service GmbH, spätestens jedoch Einzug des Club-Beitrags, kommt der Vertrag zustande.​​​B. Club-Angebot für "Club-Test-Mitgliedschaften"​​Leistungsumfang​​2. Die Laufzeit für den Vertrag einer Club-Test-Mitgliedschaft zwischen der WEB.DE Club Service GmbH und dem Club-Mitglied beträgt einen Monat. Danach verlängert sich der Vertrag um weitere 6 Monate, wenn das Club-Mitglied oder die WEB.DE Club Service GmbH den Vertrag nicht innerhalb des Testmonats kündigt. Die Kündigung kann per Telefon​
> an die Telefonnummer 01805/676699 (0,12 Euro/Min) erfolgen. Anschließend verlängert sich der Vertrag um jeweils weitere 12 Monate, wenn das Club-Mitglied oder die WEB.DE Club Service GmbH nicht mit einer Frist von einem Monat zum Ende der Vertragslaufzeit oder des laufenden 12-Monatszeitraums kündigt. Die Kündigung kann schriftlich per Brief oder handschriftlich unterschriebenem Fax erfolgen.​​3. Die Servicegebühr für die Club-Test-Mitgliedschaft beträgt 1 Euro inklusive MwSt. Der Club-Beitrag für den 6-Monatsvertrag beträgt 30 Euro inklusive MwSt. (5 Euro/Monat). Der Club-Beitrag für einen 12-Monatsvertrag beträgt 60 Euro inklusive MwSt. (5 Euro/Monat).​


​​​Erst nach einigen E-Mails mit WEB.DE und dem lesen von der Allgemeinen Nutzungsbedingungen des WEB.DE Clubs bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob ich durch das Anklicken des "Einverstanden"-Feldes im Rahmen des Anmeldeprozesses bei WEB.DE die Allgemeinen Nutzungsbedingungen akzeptiert habe und eine ungewollte WEB.DE Club für die Halbjahres-Mitgliedschaft bekommen habe. Es wurde mir nicht bekannt gegeben, dass ich damit einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst angefordert habe.​​Ich finde es als ein unmöglicher Zustand das ein Unternehmen der Weltmarktführer im Bereich Online-Kommunikation zu werden will solche Methoden verwendet um WEB.DE Club Mitglieder zu bekommen.​​Ich werde keine Rechnung durch die angebliche WEB.DE Club-Mitgliedschaft bezahlen.​​Ich werde erst einmal abwarten was WEB.DE Club als nächstes macht.​​Ich im nternet habe ich schon gelesen das WEB.DE für Forderung wo keinen Zahlungseingang erfolgte eine Bearbeitungsgebühr von 2,50 Euro und für die MAHNUNG - trotz Erinnerung eine Mahngebühr von 5 Euro berechnet.​​Ich werde hart bleiben und die Rechnung für die angebliche WEB.DE Club-Mitgliedschaft nicht bezahlen, damit in Zukunft nicht noch weitere Nutzer ungewollt Zahlungen leisten sollen, die sie nicht beantragt haben.​​Ich würde jedem der bei WEB.DE sein FreeMail Postfach hat raten sich nicht über das Internet einzuloggen. Sondern seine E-Mails über ein Mailprogramm zu abzurufen oder zu senden.​Beim Anmelden an dem FreeMail Postfach kann es zu einem unbeabsichtigten Anklicken des "Einverstanden"-Feldes und akzeptieren der AGB kommen.​Der Weg von der Betätigung der WEB.DE AGB und einer ungewollten WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft ist dann nur noch ein Monat entfernt.​​In meinen Fall, werde ich meine E-Mails in Zukunft nicht mehr über einen Account von WEB.DE laufen lassen.​
Also ich sehe die Sache so, wenn man bei Abschluß eines Vertrages bestätigt die AGB gelesen zu haben, und es nicht tut, hat man Pech gehabt. Man hatte die Möglichkeit sie zu lesen, damit sind sie auch gültig. Wer bei einer Versicherung unterschreibt und das Kleingedruckte nicht liest akzeptiert sie auch mit der Unterschrift, egal ob er sie gelesen hat oder nicht, genauso ist das hier.


Mein Vorschlag ist zahlen, in meinen Augen ist der Vertrag rechtskräftig.​


----------



## Hippo (16 August 2012)

basailuolin schrieb:


> Also ich sehe die Sache so, wenn man bei Abschluß eines Vertrages bestätigt die AGB gelesen zu haben, und es nicht tut, hat man Pech gehabt. Man hatte die Möglichkeit sie zu lesen, damit sind sie auch gültig. Wer bei einer Versicherung unterschreibt und das Kleingedruckte nicht liest akzeptiert sie auch mit der Unterschrift, egal ob er sie gelesen hat oder nicht, genauso ist das hier.​​​Mein Vorschlag ist zahlen, in meinen Augen ist der Vertrag rechtskräftig.​


Ist nur insoweit richtig wenn ich *bewußt* die Sache tätige.
Lange genug ploppte vorm Zugang zum eigentlichen Postfach diese "Sie sind auserwählt zu testen usw"-Seite auf und da ist es sehr leicht mal auf den falschen Button zu klicken um in sein Postfach zu kommen.


----------



## Reducal (16 August 2012)

basailuolin schrieb:


> > Der Vertrag wurde online am 18.08.04 über Ihr FreeMail Postfach [email protected] abgeschlossen.
> 
> 
> Mein Vorschlag ist zahlen, in meinen Augen ist der Vertrag rechtskräftig.


Nun kannst du aber nicht hergehen und die Abfolge aus 2004 mit einer von heute vergleichen. Web.de wurde zwischenzeitlich längst durch den Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen abgemahnt und hat sein Geschäftsmodell (etwas) umgestellt.


----------



## karma (17 August 2012)

So, habe jetzt den Tag damit zugebracht hier alles zu lesen. Bin auch am ignorieren, aber dennoch im Zweifel, da sich der Sachverhalt bei uns ein wenig anders darstellt.
Ausgangspunkt, wie bei allen, oder zumindest einmal im Detail beschrieben hier: Anmeldung - aufpoppende Werbung mit NUR dem Button 'Geschenk wählen' oder so ähnlich - kein scrollen möglich - 3x versucht anzumelden - kamen aber ans Postfach nur mit anklicken dieses Geschenkbuttons, oder wie immer man das nennen will. Keine Aufforderung AGB zu lesen oder ähnliches. 3 Monate Testabo, kein Problem.

Unser Problem: der account selbst besteht seit mehreren Jahren. Vor 5 Jahren sind wir nach Österreich umgezogen. Der Account gehört meinem ältesten Sohn, der all die Jahre freemail genutzt hat, aber nur sporadisch. Manchmal noch nicht 1x im Monat. Mit der Volljährigkeit begannen die massiven Werbespots, die man man bis zu dem Zeitpunkt immer locker hat weg klicken können.
Was wir nicht gemacht haben beim Umszug, war die Adresse ändern, so dass immer noch die deutsche Adresse vorhanden ist - nicht die aus Österreich. Ich erzähle das nur aus dem Verständnis heraus der noch folgenden Ausführungen.

Passiert ist das alles ca. Anfang des letzten Jahres und ich weiß noch, dass mein Sohn ganz aufgeregt im März ankam, er käme nicht mehr auf sein mail-account, ob ich wüsste was da los ist. Habe selbst ettliche Leiderfahrung mit diesem Club bereits hinter mir. Das hier war mir jedoch neu.

Ich fragte ihn, ob er ein Club Abo abgeschlossen hätte. Nein - bis ihm das mit der Anmeldung einfiel und dass man ihn nicht weiterleiten konnte.
Wir dachten wir bekämen dann, wenn der account halt gesperrt wurde, eine Rechnung oder Mahnung von web.de.
dem war nicht so. Im April kam dann der erste Auslandsinkasso Brief, Kostenpunkt: ca. 100€. Ich sagte meinem Sohn, er solle dort anrufen, den Fall schildern. Vielleicht hatten die ja ein Einsehen, besonders wegen der nicht nachzuvollziehenden Rechnung über 20 Euro plus die ganzen Spesen.

Der Inkassomensch ließ aber nicht mit sich reden und behauptete, es sei besser schnell zu bezahlen, damit das ganze nicht noch höher werde, ausserdem hätte er ein Jahresabo, dass er (mein Sohn) dann kündigen müsse und immer schön seine Rechnungen zu zahlen. Völlig eingeschüchtert zahlte er die 100 Euro ein und wir schrieben ein Kündigungs- und Beschwerdeschreiben an die 1 & 1 (im Juli'11).
Nach ein paar Wochen war der Account wieder frei geschalten. Wir hatten im Brief erklärt, dass wir den account nicht mehr nutzen würden, da wir ein solches Geschäftsgebahren nicht verstünden, darauf hingewiesen, dass wir es als einseitigen Vertrag ansehen, da wir uns einer Bestellung über die Nötigung hinaus nicht bewusst waren. Nichts kam, kein Schreiben, keine mail.
Aus Angst habe ich meinen Sohn am Anfang jeden Monats ins Postfach geschickt, um nachzusehen, ob eine neue Rechnung eingegangen sei.
5 Monate lang kam keine Rechnung (bis Anfang Dezember). Über Weihnachten und Neujahr kam er nicht dazu nachzusehen, war unterwegs. gegen Ende Januar wollte er mal wieder nachschaun - gesperrt. Keine Chance zu schauen, was eigentlich los ist. Kein Brief der Mahnung/Rechnung/Kündigung, den hatten wir zumindest erwartet, da ja durch das Kündigungsschreiben auch die neue Adresse vorlag, wie auch durch das Inkasso büro.

Mit Verspätung (Eingangsdatum lag über dem gesetzten Termin) erhielten wir von der profactura eine Aufforderung über 103€ ca. für 1 Rechnung vom Dezember (15. /15 €), Febraur (24./5€), März (15./15€). Da der account ja gesperrt war auch hier wieder keine Möglichkeit den Schmarrn zu umgehen.
Aber wir ignorierten diesmal das Schreiben (auch wegen der Terminüberschneidung), weil ich mir dann zwischenzeitlich das ein oder andere angesehen habe hier im net. Ausserdem waren wir nach 5-monatiger Rechnungspause davon ausgegangen, dass die sofortige Kündigung gezogen hatte.

Das nächste Schreiben kam dann von einer Inkassostelle in Linz, die von der profactura/1&1 beauftragt war und stellte eine Forderung über 77€. Wie geht das haben wir uns gefragt. Fühlt sich mehr als dubios an.
Ich rief dort an und versuchte die Sachlage zu erklären, wurde unterbrochen mit dem Hinweis, ich solle widersprechen. Super dachte ich und verwies in dem Schreiben auf §119 BGB, §312c etc. und widersprach - nur um die gleiche Aufforderung noch einmal zu erhalten, mit der Zusatzforderung eines Schuldanerkenntnisses des Gesamtbetrags.
Wir ignorierten und die Schreiben wurden immer bedrohlicher. Erst einen Vollstrecker schicken zu wollen, der das Geld an der Tür eintreibt und im letzten Schreiben, dass man der Gläubiger Firma geraten habe, gerichtliche Schritte einzuleiten.
ich dachte super, dann kommt ja jetzt der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid - nix da. Der Postbote klingelte und wollte die mittlerweile 159 € kassieren.
Haben wir abgelehnt.
Dann kam gestern ein Brief einer österreichischen Anwaltskanzlei, die im Auftrag von 1§1, profactura und der is inkasso auftrat, mit folgendem Schlusssatz:
Die Zahlung hat bis zum ..... mit beiliegendem Zahlschein an mich zu erfolgen, andernfalls ich beauftragt bin, mittels Klage und Exekution gegen Sie vorzugehen.

Jetzt die eigentlich dicke Frage: web.de erklärt in den AGB, dass nach deutschem Recht verfahren würde. Wie Ernst zu nehmen ist die Behauptung der Kanzlei, Klage erheben zu können (besonders hier in Österreich)? Kann das nicht nur an einem deutschen Gericht erfolgen?
Habe versucht über die HARTL Rechntsanwalts GmbH Erkundigungen einzuziehen, inwieweit sie eine Zweitnierderlassung in Deutshcland hat, aber nichts gefunden.
Das Schreiben selbst heißt hier MAHNUNG VOR KLAGEEINREICHUNG

Gibts hier jemand aus Ösiland, der schon mal damit Erfahrung gesammelt hat? Ich war schon wieder drauf und dran einen Brief an 1&1 zu schreiben. Aber die antworten ja eh nicht und der account ist immer noch gesperrt.

sorry für das viele Gelabere, ich hoffe, meine Problematik verständlich dargestellt zu haben...

Danke euch - ist bisher das ausführlichste Forum, das ich gefunden habe


----------



## Goblin (19 August 2012)

Dein Fall unterscheidet sich nicht im gringsten von all den anderen. Hinweise wie zu verfahren ist steht hier überall


----------



## haudraufundschluss (19 August 2012)

Bettelbrief schrieb:
			
		

> Ihren Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid ohne Begründung haben wir zur Kenntnis genommen. Nachdem Einwendungen nicht erkennbar sind, suchen wir den Weg einer außergerichtlichen Regelung.



Das ist so das typische Sammelsurium an Peinlichkeiten: Substantiierte Einwendungen darf man natürlich nur erwarten, wenn man seinen Anspruch überhaupt zu begründen vermag. Gebetsmühlenartiges Wiederholen von Ansprüchen hat damit nichts zu tun und ist auch kein Indiz für deren Rechtmäßigkeit. Aber das geht im Eifer des Gefechts schon mal unter.

@Phil_th: Wie wär´s mit einem Gegenangebot? 50€ auf Dein Konto für den ganzen Ärger mit dem lustigen Haufen und Du vergisst die Sache und verzichtest auf negative Feststellungsklage?


----------



## karma (19 August 2012)

@Goblin
Der Fall selbst nicht, aber die Möglichkeit einer Klage in Österreich? Habe hier auf Österreichseiten beim hiesigen KOnsumentenschutz nichts derartiges finden können.
Deshalb auch die Frage, ob der RA Hartl hier in Österreich für 1&1 in Deutschland klagen kann. Habe keine Ahnung, wie die Rechtsprechung hier in Österreich in dem Fall aussieht. Deshalb habe ich gehofft, es wäre einem Österreicher auch schon passiert.
Oder ist auf jedenfall das 'Rechtspflaster' Deutschland?

Weißt du so was? Wäre für ein Statement dankbar...


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2012)

Die 1&1 ist nahezu überall in Europa vertreten.Warum nicht auch in Österreich?


> 1&1 Internet AG
> Mariahilfer Str. 207/PF 120
> 1150 Wien


Auch wenn wir dir hier nicht verraten können, ob das Forderungsmanagement in AT analog dem in D durchgezogen wird, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass die freilich auch österreichische Anwälte und Gerichte beschäftigen.


----------



## karma (19 August 2012)

Danke fürs finden Reducal - werd mal trotzdem aufs Rechtsanwaltschreiben reagierenmit nochmaligem Widerspruch und Hinweis auf die beiden vorangegangenen Schreiben von wegen einseitigem Vertragsabschluss, da Nötigung.
Jetzt ist auf jeden Fall klar, warum der Anwalt auch recht kaltschnäuzig ist.....
danke euch


----------



## Reducal (20 August 2012)

karma schrieb:


> .... da Nötigung


...das ist was anderes, auch in Österreich!


----------



## karma (10 September 2012)

Ich möchte mich noch einmal kurz melden und mich bei euch bedanken. Auch möchte ich allen, die diese 'tolle' Erfahrung machen durften den Rücken stärken, die Sache standhaft durchzu ziehen. Wer in Österreich lebt, kann den Konsumentenschutz in Anspruch nehmen (Teil der Arbeiterkammer).
Die haben Erfahrung hier mit GMX (weitere Tochter der 1&1), die auch bekannt sind mit dieser Geschichte wie ein bunter Hund.

Der Konsumentenschutz hat für uns Kontakt aufgenommen, die geleisteten Zahlungen zurück gefordert (die wir natürlich nicht mehr kriegen) und eine Offenlegung angefordert mit den Daten der Vertragsbindung (die natürlich nicht vorhanden sind).

Es lohnt sich einen kühlen Kopf zu bewahren und die Nerven zu behalten....
Alles Gute euch


----------



## coca-cola33 (27 September 2012)

Hey Leute, ich bin auch auf diese Falle getappt nur hab ich das Problem, dass ich falsche Daten angegeben habe bei der Anmeldung. Ich war danach lange nicht mehr auf diesem Emailkonto und hab jetzt erst mitbekommen, dass ich zwei Mahnungen bekommen habe. Die zweite ist seit vorgestern abgelaufen. Habe es erst mitbekommen als direkt nach dem einloggen ein Bild kam wo stand:
*"Sehr geehrter Kunde, * 
leider konnten wir bisher keinen Zahlungseingang zu den Forderungen für die WEB.DE-Leistungen feststellen. Wir haben Ihnen daher an das im WEB.DE-Club hinterlegte E-Mail-Konto ein Rückläuferschreiben/Mahnung gesendet.
Bitte prüfen Sie Ihren Posteingang und überweisen Sie uns die aufgeführten offenen Beträge unter Angabe der Kunden- oder Vertragsnummer auf folgendes Bankkonto: Sollten wir bis zu dem im Schreiben angegebenen Termin keinen Zahlungseingang feststellen können, werden wir den Vorgang zur Forderungsbeitreibung an unser Inkassobüro oder unseren Rechtsanwalt weiterleiten und unsere Leistung einstellen."
Habe ziemliche Angst davor, da ich mal denke, dass das ziemlich teuer werden könnte und ich kenne mich nicht wirklich mit sowas aus, ich bin erst 17 Jahre alt.
Was soll ich jetzt tun?


----------



## Goblin (27 September 2012)

> Was soll ich jetzt tun


 
Die anderen Beiträge lesen. Steht alles schon gefühlte 7467 Mal beschrieben


----------



## coca-cola33 (28 September 2012)

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ich etwas sehr Wichtiges nicht erwähnt habe: Ich habe die Emailadresse erstellt als ich 14 war glaube ich. Da habe ich einfach Irgendetwas eingetragen. Das heißt meine Adresse ist falsch. Aber die werden doch bestimmt meinen Provider nach meiner IP-Adresse fragen oder? Wäre es in meinem Falle nicht dann doch klüger da mal anzurufen und das zu klären? Sowas gilt doch als Betrug oder? Wäre das nach der 2. Mahnung überhaupt noch möglich?


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2012)

Nein, Betrug ist das nicht, da man bei kostenlosen Produkte immer falsche Daten nutzen sollte. Anrufen solltest du dennoch nicht sondern abwarten, ob du was per Briefpost bekommst - wenn nicht, dann hat sichs ja eh erledigt! Wechsel das Postfach!


----------



## Goblin (28 September 2012)

> Aber die werden doch bestimmt meinen Provider nach meiner IP-Adresse fragen oder


 
Na und,lass sie doch fragen ! Eine IP beweist kein Vertragschluss. Der Vertrag wurde,wenn überhaupt,mit Dir und nicht mit Deiner IP abgeschlossen


----------



## coca-cola33 (28 September 2012)

Das heißt einfach abwarten, ob sie mir was schicken? Im Moment sind es ja nur 15€ und falls die dann auch noch die Kosten dazu berechnen, die sie hatten, um mich zu finden, falls es soweit kommt, habe ich Angst, dass die Kosten dann ziemlich hoch sein werden. So falsch sind meine Daten nämlich auch nicht. Mein Vor- und Nachname sind korrekt angegeben und die Postleitzahl ist nur an der letzten Stelle verändert und der Name des Ortes ist etwas wie "nienhslllfddf". Meine Bedenken sind einfach, dass wir aus der Sache nicht mehr so leicht rauskommen und die Kosten sehr hoch werden und es viel Stress zu Hause dann gibt. Bitte bedenkt, dass ich erst 17 bin. Ich habe keine Ahnung was da auf mich zukommen könnte und deswegen schon ziemlich Angst.


----------



## Goblin (28 September 2012)

Bei einer unberechtigten Forderung entstehen Kosten in Höhe von NULL Euro. Erzähl es Deinen Eltern und lass sie hier lesen. Alles halb so wild


----------



## coca-cola33 (28 September 2012)

Das heißt einfach abwarten und Tee trinken. Danke das beruhigt mich ziemlich. Schreibe am Montag schon wieder ne Klausur und meine Gedanken waren die ganze Zeit bei diesem Thema. Hoffentlich kommt erst garkein Brief an.


----------



## Waschbäriluna (6 Oktober 2012)

Hey, sorry das ich wieder alles aufkauen muss. Habe mir die letzten Beiträge durchgelesen, aber bin mir trotz alledem immer noch zimelich unsicher..
Bin auch auf die Abzocke reingefallen("Geburtstags Geschenk verpackt in Abo"), unten ein Häkchen gemacht und auf "Weiter Button", dann 3 Monate nichts mehr gehört (da ich nichts vom Abo wusste) und zack, Zahlungshinweis, Mahnung( 1. Widerrufen) noch eine Mahnung und jetzt Inkasso von dem Bayrischer Inkasso Dienst in Höhe von 80,01€.. Habe bereits eine Mahnung widerrufen, trotzdem kriege ich den Inkassobescheid. Meine Eltern meinen, ich solle zahlen um weitere Probleme zu vermeiden. Da ich aber "unschuldig" und moment durch mein Studium knapp bei Kasse bin, werde ich mit Sicherheit nicht zahlen.. Tue ich bisher das Richtige (2 Briefe per Einschreibung mit Kündigung des bisherigen Free Mail Vertrags und dem anderen mit der Widerrufung der 1. Mahnung?

Sorry nochmals, dass ich alles wieder aufkaue.. bin mir nur ziemlich unsicher.
Lg


----------



## Reducal (6 Oktober 2012)

Waschbäriluna schrieb:


> unten ein Häkchen gemacht und auf "Weiter Button"
> dann 3 Monate nichts mehr gehört (da ich nichts vom Abo wusste) und zack, Zahlungshinweis, Mahnung
> Meine Eltern meinen, ich solle zahlen um weitere Probleme zu vermeiden.




Wir dürfen dir nicht raten, tue dies oder das. Du bist Student und somit jetzt wahrscheinlich volljährig. Warst du das auch, als das Geburtstagsgeschenk kam?


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Oktober 2012)

Grundsätzlich sollte man allen "Geschenken" von web.de, gmx, 1 & 1 mit äußerster Vorsicht "begegnen" (ist ja alles derselbe Laden: United Internet AG aus Montabaur)! Niemand hat etwas zu verschenken, und die ohnehin nicht.
Auch mir wurden bereits unzählige "Geschenke" oder "Bonuspunkte" offeriert, wenn ich mich in mein Postfach einwählen wollte. Da gibts auf der Geschenk-Offerte unten links einen ganz kleinen Button "Weiter zum Postfach".


----------



## Hippo (6 Oktober 2012)

Waschbäriluna schrieb:


> ... Tue ich bisher das Richtige (2 Briefe per Einschreibung mit Kündigung des bisherigen Free Mail Vertrags und dem anderen mit der Widerrufung der 1. Mahnung? ...


Es wurden bisher 1350 Beiträge geschrieben. Mehr gibts nicht dazu zu sagen!


----------



## Waschbäriluna (6 Oktober 2012)

Ja bin und war zu dem Zeitpunkt bereits volljährig. Ich wollte mir nur ein paar Tipps holen mehr nicht. Aber ich denke, da noch kein einiziger Fall bekannt ist, dass 1 und 1, web.de etc vor Gericht gezogen sind, bzw. sie sich kaum mit ihren Beweisen über Wasser halten können.. werde ich wohl wie alle anderen 1000 vor mir, ignorieren ignorieren und nochmal ignorieren.. Danke euch.
LG


----------



## V12 (16 Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

vorab, es geht auch bei mir - besser gesagt bei meiner Frau - um ein ungewolltes Abo vom WEB.de-Club.

Zweitens: Ich habe hier wirklich viele Seite duchgeklickt und gelesen, jedoch nicht unbedingt den ganz gleichen Fall gefunden, von daher nicht böse sein... 

Kurze Zusammenfassung:
Meine Freundin (ja, damals war Sie noch nicht meine Frau...) hat auch ein (ungewolltes) Abo mit dem WEB.de-Club abgeschlossen (angeblich).
Wir haben daraufhin ein im Internet (ich glaube das war sogar hier im Topic zu sehen) gefundenes Schreiben der Verbraucherzentrale an WEB.de per Einschreiben und per E-Mail geschickt (mit Anfechtung, sofortiger Kündigung etc.).

Irgendwann kamen dann weitere Mahnungen per E-Mail, dann wurde Ihr E-Mail Account gesperrt und die Mahnungen kamen per Brief/Post.
Die geforderten Summen wurden mit jedem Schreiben höher und irgendwann kamen die Mahnungen dann vom Inkasso-Büro.

Wir haben auf keinerlei Mahnung und/oder Schreiben mehr reagiert. Die höchste geforderte Summer betrug ca. 150 EURO, danach wollten Sie sich noch 1 x mit 20 EURO einigen (wir haben wieder nicht reagiert),
der letzte Stand bzw. das letzte Schreiben vom Inkasso-Büro beinhaltete die Androhung eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides. Soweit so gut und soweit wird es hier im Forum ja auch beschrieben.

Bei uns schaut es jetzt jedoch wie folgt aus:
Meine Freundin/Frau wohnt seit mehreren Jahren nicht mehr daheim im Elternhaus, die ganzen Mahn-Schreiben gehen jedoch zur Adresse Ihres Elternhauses (Ihre Eltern geben uns bei jedem Treffen die Briefe).
Weder WEB.de noch das Inkasso-Büro wissen also Ihre aktuelle Adresse, geschweige denn Ihren neuen Nachnamen). Falls jetzt jedoch tatsächlich ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen sollte,
wird dieser ja ebenfalls an die Adresse Ihrer Eltern geschickt...

Frage:
Kommt der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid per Einschreiben und wenn ja, müssen Ihre Eltern diesen annehmen bzw. an Ihre Tochter weiterleiten oder können sie sich in einen Mantel des Schweigens hüllen bzw. das Einschreiben ablehnen?

Wäre nett wenn uns jemand kurz antworten könnte.

Dankeschön.

PS: An das Inkasso-Büro wurde von unserer Seite aus nichts geschickt, alles wurde brav ignoriert.


----------



## Goblin (16 Oktober 2012)

> Kommt der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid per Einschreiben und wenn ja, müssen Ihre Eltern diesen annehmen bzw. an Ihre Tochter weiterleiten oder können sie sich in einen Mantel des Schweigens hüllen bzw. das Einschreiben ablehnen


 
Es kommt per Einwurfeinschreiben. Wenn es nicht zustellbar ist vermerkt der Postbote das auf dem Brief und er geht als unzustellbar zurück ans Gericht


----------



## V12 (16 Oktober 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Es kommt per Einwurfeinschreiben. Wenn es nicht zustellbar ist vermerkt der Postbote das auf dem Brief und er geht als unzustellbar zurück ans Gericht


 
Danke für die Antwort.

Aber was heißt das jetzt? Einwurfeinschreiben heißt ja, daß das Schreiben in den Briefkasten eingeworfen wird und nicht persönlich angenommen werden muß.
Der Geburtsname meiner Frau ist ja der gleiche wie der Nachname Ihrer Eltern.
Müssen in diesem Fall Ihre Eltern das Einwurfeinschreiben an meine Frau weiterleiten bzw. Ihr übergeben und was wäre, wenn dies nicht passieren würde (Eltern und Frau könnten ja z.B. keinerlei Kontakt mehr haben...)?


----------



## Goblin (16 Oktober 2012)

> und was wäre, wenn dies nicht passieren würde


 
Wenn man nicht reagiert kommt evtl. ein Vollstreckungsbescheid,reagiert man dann immer noch nicht kann der Gerichtsvollzieher kommen


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 Oktober 2012)

V12 schrieb:


> was heißt das jetzt? Einwurfeinschreiben


...ungeöffnet dem Postboten beim nächsten Mal wieder mitgeben oder besser noch beim Postamt abgeben und aufpassen, dass der Stempel mit dem anzukreuzenden Feld "Empfänger unbekannt verzogen" aufgebracht wird.


----------



## V12 (16 Oktober 2012)

> Wenn man nicht reagiert kommt evtl. ein Vollstreckungsbescheid,reagiert man dann immer noch nicht kann der Gerichtsvollzieher kommen


 
Hmm. Und was soll der Vollstreckungsbescheid bzw. der Gerichtsvollzieher bewirken, wenn die Person, um die es geht, bei der Adresse offiziell nicht mehr gemeldet ist?



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ...ungeöffnet dem Postboten beim nächsten Mal wieder mitgeben oder besser noch beim Postamt abgeben und aufpassen, dass der Stempel mit dem anzukreuzenden Feld "Empfänger unbekannt verzogen" aufgebracht wird.


 
Danke. Wir wollen natürlich nicht, daß Ihre Eltern irgendwie in Schwierigkeiten kommen bzw. in die ganze Sache mit einbezogen werden. Es reicht also wirklich aus, wenn Ihre Eltern den Brief beim Postboten abgeben mit der Begründung, daß die adressierte Person hier nicht wohnt? Eine Auskunftspflicht über Ihren neuen Wohnort haben Sie aber nicht, oder?

"Empfänger unbekannt verzogen" stimmt ja in diesem Fall nicht ganz...

Was sollen wir jetzt also machen? Weiter alles ignorieren oder den evtl. kommenden gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid per X anfechten bzw. widersprechen?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 Oktober 2012)

V12 schrieb:


> Eine Auskunftspflicht über Ihren neuen Wohnort haben Sie aber nicht, oder?


Nein, wenns aber blöd kommt dann habe sie Auskunftsverweigerungsrechte. Es reicht, wenn man sagt: "...wohnt hier nicht!" - wenn der Postmensch es dann nicht anders weiß, dann bleibts bei _unbekannt verzogen_.

Inkassounternehmen bemühen dann aber die Einwohnermeldeämter. Ob das auch hier der Fall ist, weiß ich nicht. Erst wenn an die richtige Adresse zugestellt wird, muss man weiter überlegen.


----------



## V12 (16 Oktober 2012)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Nein, wenns aber blöd kommt dann habe sie Auskunftsverweigerungsrechte. Es reicht, wenn man sagt: "...wohnt hier nicht!" - wenn der Postmensch es dann nicht anders weiß, dann bleibts bei _unbekannt verzogen_.
> 
> Inkassounternehmen bemühen dann aber die Einwohnermeldeämter. Ob das auch hier der Fall ist, weiß ich nicht. Erst wenn an die richtige Adresse zugestellt wird, muss man weiter überlegen.


 
Danke, sowas in der Art wollte ich hören.  

Dann soll das Inkassounternehmen ruhig nach meiner Frau suchen und nachdem diese jetzt ja noch einen neuen Nachnamen trägt, kann's ja länger dauern. 

Falls Sie dann irgendwann evtl. an Ihre aktuelle Adresse einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen sollte, gibt's - wie oben schon geschrieben - ein X bei widersprechen und dann warten wir mal ab.

Gibt's sonst noch evtl. einen Tipp, den wir befolgen könnten?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## BenTigger (16 Oktober 2012)

Mir gruselt es etwas bei dieser Geschichte. Warum nicht den Eltern sagen, "Achtung, wenn son gelber Brief kommt, dann sofoert anrufen." dann den Brief nehmen und wie schon geplant, das Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle machen und zurücksenden.
Dann kann es zumindest nicht durch Fristversäumnisse zum Vollstreckungsbescheid kommen.
Hier gehen wir vom Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid aus und nicht irgendson Inkassogeschreibsel.


----------



## V12 (16 Oktober 2012)

Ach ich bzw. wir wissen doch auch nicht genau was wir machen sollen. Ich habe halt immer gehofft, daß sich das Ganze ein wenig in Luft auflöst, da meine Frau jetzt eben nicht mehr unter dieser Adresse auffindbar ist.
Wir bekommen natürlich Bescheid, sobald wieder mal was neues ins Haus flattert und dann werden wir einfach situationsbedingt entscheiden, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Reducal (16 Oktober 2012)

V12 schrieb:


> ...nach meiner Frau suchen und nachdem diese jetzt ja noch einen neuen Nachnamen trägt....


Suchen werden sie in dieser Sache sicher nicht aber du solltest wissen, das ist ein Datensatz, egal nach welchem Namen man sucht.


----------



## V12 (18 Oktober 2012)

> Eine Sache - auch schon hundertmal geschrieben - Mitteilung an die Schufa daß die Forderung strittig ist. Dann darf sie nicht eingetragen werden


 
Ab welchem Zeitpunkt sollte man das oben geschriebene eigentlich machen (also ab wann müssen wir der Schufa was mitteilen...) bzw. wann wird die Schufa informiert?



> Suchen
> 
> werden sie in dieser Sache sicher
> 
> nicht aber du solltest wissen, das ist ein Datensatz, egal nach welchem Namen man sucht.


 
Sorry, jetzt steh' ich auf dem Schlauch. Was meinst Du mit "Datensatz"?
Danke!


----------



## Reducal (18 Oktober 2012)

...den beim Einwohnermeldeamt deiner Frau (dort, wo deren Eltern noch wohnen.)


----------



## Dreaover (7 November 2012)

Sehr geehrte Mitglieder dieses forums,

Heute habe ich nach meinen folgenden problem gesucht, und bin auf dieser seite gelandet.
Es geht um folgendes : ich besaß schon lange ne web-email damls glaub ich 14-15. Und "naturlich"nicht mit echten daten 
Also nun zum thema ca vor 2 monaten email eingeloggt kam so ein pop up mit webclub mitgliedschaft wollte vorbei ging aber nich hab dann drauf geklick, dann ging es wieder. Da kam dann navh kurzer zeit wo ich naturlich die kunding verschwitzt hatte weil ich ja net wirklich wusste eine Zahlungsaufforderung . Welche ich ignoriert habe , so 2 +mahnung kam .... Jetzt email postfach gesperrt + hinweis inkasso nun ja jetzt weis ich nicht was ich tun soll! Adresse und rest ist falsche angaben nur name ist richtig kann mir was passieren oder ignorieren und neue email anbieter nehmen achja bin 20


----------



## nich-mit-mir (7 November 2012)

Habe mal gehört, das lesen bilden soll   oder andes gesagt, lies das Thema hier ganz durch danach solltest Du schlauer sein


----------



## Hippo (7 November 2012)

Ach ja und in dem Thread gibts unter den 1366 Beiträgen bestimmt 500-700x die Antwort auf Deine Frage enthalten.
Lesen können und wollen wir Dir ehrlich gesagt nicht abnehmen.
Wenn Du nach der Lektüre dann noch Detailfragen hast kannst Du Dich gerne weiter vertrauensvoll an uns wenden.
Übrigens - die Anwendung der rudimentären Rechtschreibregeln erhöht die Lesbarkeit eines Beitrags ungemein und damit die Motivation der Wissenden hier sich überhaupt mit einem Beitrag zu beschäftigen - außerdem zeigt es einen bestimmten Grad des Respektes gegenüber demjenigen von dem ich erwarte daß er sich mit meinem Problem befaßt.


----------



## V12 (19 November 2012)

Wir warten übrigens immer noch auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid. Momentan tut sich in der ganzen Sache gar nichts mehr. Vielleicht bleibt's ja auch so...


----------



## jupp11 (19 November 2012)

V12 schrieb:


> Wir warten übrigens immer noch auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid.


Und selbst wenn ( was gelegentlich schon mal vorgekommen sein soll ) reicht ein Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle um das Thema zum Abschluss zu bringen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/der-mahnbescheid.1741/
( der Thread stammt von 2003 und  seitdem hat sich an der rechtlichen Situation nichts  geändert! )


Zum Thema ungewollte Abos  web.de/gmx   > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ei-web-de-gmx-de-wie-werde-ich-das-los.33167/


----------



## Goblin (19 November 2012)

Und nach dem Widerspruch is Schluss. Die haben Muffe wegen den Paar Kröten zu verlieren. Oder sie klagen und fangen sich ein Versäumnisurteil ein,weil man nicht zur Verhandlung erscheint


----------



## hrabby13 (26 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mich ebenfalls bei web.de verklickt, hatte also KEINE absicht eine Clubmitgliedschaft einzurichten. Mein Problem:
Ich habe das bei meinem "Fake" WEB.de - Account gemacht, bei dem Name und Adresse frei erfunden sind. Nun habe ich eine Mahnung per Mail bekommen, aber logischerweise nichts schrifliches.
Werden Die mich über meine IP suchen und finden? Könnt Ihr mir sagen, wie ich mich nun verhalten sollte?

lg hrabby13

... Es gab ja schon Vorredner, die sich mit falschen Daten bei WEB.de angemeldet haben und ungewollt Clubmitglieder wurden. Kurze Rückmeldung hier würde mir wirklich sehr helfen, ob WEB.de in diesem Fall über die IP Adresse den echten Nutzer aufsucht.


----------



## jupp11 (26 Dezember 2012)

hrabby13 schrieb:


> Kurze Rückmeldung hier würde mir wirklich sehr helfen, ob WEB.de in diesem Fall über die IP Adresse den echten Nutzer aufsucht.


Nein  > http://www.computerbetrug.de/abofallen-im-internet/drohung-mit-der-ip-adresse/


----------



## Goblin (26 Dezember 2012)

Selbst wenn,eine IP beweist kein Vertragsschluss


----------



## Reducal (27 Dezember 2012)

hrabby13 schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr mir sagen, wie ich mich nun verhalten sollte?


Andere eMailadresse zulegen/nutzen, keine Weiterleitungen einrichten und die dort bei web.de "sterben" lassen.


----------



## NagaSacki (9 Januar 2013)

Hallo,

sorry dass ich noch einmal das Thema Web.de aufgreife, aber einen Punkt habe ich noch nicht in diesem Thread gefunden und möchte ihn deswegen aufgreifen.

Wie allen anderen Opfern ist es uns (meiner Frau) heute auch geschehen und wir haben die 1. Mahnung für ein Web.de Clubpaket bekommen in Höhe von 15 Euro.
Natürlich hat sie das nicht beabsichtigt abgeschlossen, da uns die Unsinnigkeit eines solchen Clubs durchaus bewusst ist.

Wir haben dann unwissend bei angegebener Telefonnummer angerufen und nachgefragt und das alte Spiel: angeblich hätten wir das bestellt.

Nun die Frage: Seit (glaube 1. August) ist ein Anbieter verpflichtet deutlich durch einen KAUFEN-Button drauf hinzuweisen, dass man nun was einkauft.
Dieser Button existiert auch definitiv bei web.de
Ändert das nun etwas daran, dass wir trotzdem in eine "Abofalle" gelaufen sind, oder nicht?

Meine Frau und auch ich sind uns 100 % sicher, dass wir nicht gekauft haben.

Sollen wir nun so verfahren wie schon ausführlich beschrieben und alles ignorieren bis zum gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid oder besteht nun Handlungsbedarf, weil das "Einkaufen" ja deutlich als solches gekennzeichnet ist und man ja nun selbst als Blinder erkennt, dass man etwas kostenpflichtiges abschliesst.

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.


----------



## Hippo (9 Januar 2013)

Also wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe hast Du Dir die Antwort selbst gegeben ...


> und man ja nun selbst als Blinder erkennt, dass man etwas kostenpflichtiges abschliesst.


Und wenn Du das hast ...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 Januar 2013)

Was mir an der Buttonlösung nicht schmeckt: Man legt sich nur auf einen Button fest. Selbst bei der Widerrufsbelehrung bietet der Gesetzgeber zwischenzeitlich ein Muster an. Man müsste das komplette Procedere für den Abschluss eines kostenpflichtigen Vertrages festlegen und sich nicht nur auf einen einzelnen Button beschränken.

Die "künstlerische Freiheit" beim Verbergen von vertragsrelevanten Informationen besteht ja nach wie vor. Zwar kann man sagen, dass es sich um einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag handelt - Aber welchen Inhalt der nun hat, das darf man sich dann aus widersprüchlichen Informationen durch hin- und her- und hoch- und runterscrollen auf den Seiten zusammensuchen. Um wichtige Teile dann hellgrau auf weiß irgendwo kleinstgedruckt zu finden.

WEB.DE ist nicht in der Lage, den Vertragspartner sicher zu authentifizieren und auch klar zu kommunizieren, welche Bestandteile wirksam in den Vertrag einbezogen werden sollen. Wer zufriedene Kundschaft möchte, schafft das normalerweise auch - Aber bei 1&1 verfolgt man eben eine Strategie, die offensichtlich mehr Geld einbringt.

Insofern bleibt der Abofallencharakter ganz klar erhalten.

Selbst die Rechnungen über 15€ sprechen da eine klare Sprache: Opfer, denen die angebliche Vertragslaufzeit nicht bewusst ist, zahlen und buchen den Betrag in der Hoffnung, dass es sich um eine einmalige Forderung handelt als Lehrgeld aus um das Postfach behalten zu können.


----------



## NagaSacki (9 Januar 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Also wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe hast Du Dir die Antwort selbst gegeben ...
> 
> Und wenn Du das hast ...


 
Ja und deswegen sind wir uns eigentlich sicher, dass wir das nicht fabriziert haben, denn wir sind nicht blind und würden uns hüten muttwillig einen solchen Button zu drücken.

Also entweder hatte dann jemand anders Zugriff auf das Mailkonto - was sich sehr schwer nachvollziehen lässt und nicht wirklich Sinn macht, weil wer logt sich in unseren Mailaccount und kauft ein Abo? -
oder unser Junior hat in einem unbeobachteten Augenblick zugeschlagen - was sich ebenso schwer nachvollziehen lässt....

Also ich sehe da dann mal keinen Ausweg und werde wohl das berühmte Lehrgeld zahlen müssen für etwas das ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar eigenmächtig abgeschlossen habe.


----------



## Hippo (9 Januar 2013)

Wenn Du nicht hast - dann siehe die anderen Posts


----------



## Teleton (9 Januar 2013)

Wie sieht es denn mit der Widerrufsbelehrung aus? Wurde eine erteilt und welchen Wortlaut hatte die?


----------



## NagaSacki (9 Januar 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit der Widerrufsbelehrung aus? Wurde eine erteilt und welchen Wortlaut hatte die?


 
Angeblich wurde uns eine Bestätigung des "Einkaufs" als auch eine erste Rechnung zugesandt.
Jedoch ist keine dieser Mails auffindbar, was nicht heisst, dass sie nicht verschickt wurden.
Wahrscheinlich hat meine Frau sie einfach gelöscht, weil sie sie für den alltäglichen web.de Werbungsspam gehalten hat.

Somit wissen wir auch nichts von einer Widerrufsbelehrung und wenn es eine gegeben hat, dann ist die Frist schon lange abgelaufen, da der Vertrag angeblich seit Anfang Oktober existiert.


----------



## Teleton (9 Januar 2013)

> dann ist die Frist schon lange abgelaufen,


Die Frist beginnt erst mit Zugang einer ordnungsgemäßen Belehrung, die Beweislast für den Zugang trägt die Gegenseite.


----------



## Jan92 (14 Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe auch leichtsinnigerweise, diesen fiesen Buton angeklickt, mir gedacht "ach nach 3 monaten kündigstes halt".. jetz hat man den Salat...

Habe mich durch Internet bzgl dem WEB-Club informiert.
Ich schildere mal meine Lage:

Bin iwann schätzungsweise im April/Mai 2012 dem Club beigetreten, denn im August kam ne die (letzte?) Mahnung, [email protected] waren das... Als die letzte Mahnung im August 2012 kam, habe ich bezahlt, mir gedacht "selbst schuld, hätteste nicht anklicken sollen bzw. eher kündigen sollen". Habe dann bei WEB angerufen, dass die mir den "seriösen Vertrag(???)" frühstmöglich kündigen sollen. Mir wurd mitgeteilt, dass dieser im April 2012 endet. Habe weite Monate danach wieder bezahlt... War alles letzes Jahr.

Ich habe jetzt letze Woche dien "letzte Mahnung" für die letzen Monate bekommen, die ich nicht bezahlt habe. Habe mich auch jetz erst mal richtig erkundigt und gemerkt, dass mit google (was auch nich unbedingt die seriösester Quelle ist) kein Fall auffindbar ist, in der von einer erfolgreichen Klage seitens Web di Rede ist. Deswegen denke ich, ist die wahrscheinlichkeit gering, dass wenn ich jetz nicht mehr zahle, ich wirklich gerichtlich in vorm einer Klage belangt werde.

Trotzdem habe ich ein ungutes Gefühl,

Erstens: da ich 2 mal gezahlt habe, und ich im Internet gelesen habe, dass wenn man einmal gezahlt hat seine Schuld quasi anerkennt und den "Vertrag" damit wirklich eingeht.

Zweitens: da die Fälle die man per google findet, teilweise schon Jahre her sind und sich Web.de vll schon was besseres einfallen lassen hat mit dem die den Mist wirklich durchbringen können? Hab keine Ahnung mehr, wie der Button genau bei mir aussah, aber den Bestimmungen entsprach er wahrscheinlich nicht...
Seit 1. August 2012 müssen Button im Internet ja eine ganz speziellen Vorschriften erfüllen.

War heute bei der Verbraucherzentrale um eine Rechtsberatung für 9€ einzuholen. Habe der Mitarbeiterin den Fall geschildert, woraufhin diese auf einmal recht störrisch wurde und meinte, da ich ihr etwas von einem Vertrag erzähle, dass Verträge nunmal auch per Internet abgeschlossen werden und ich daher auch belangt werden kann. Ich wollte ihr dann erklären, dass es sich bei diesem Web "Vertrag" aber eventuell um einen nciht ganz rechtmäßigen Vertrag handelt und daher fraglich ist, ob ich wirklich zahlen muss... Die Frau stoppte das Gespräch und meinte einfach wieder "Sie reden von einem Vertrag, dafür könne Sie belangt werden und ich sollte mich nicht im Internet informieren", nach dem Motto "da steht eh nur Müll". Ist nicht 100% der Wortlaut aber ungefähr so meinte sie es... Die Rechtsberatung habe ich am Donnerstag, war also noch keine richtige Beratung, weshalb ichs komisch finde dass die gute Frau sich so äußert. Naja Worst. Vll sag ich den Termin auch ab...

Bin auf Antworten gespannt. Geht mir halt darum, dass ich denke, dass Web DE vll ne neue Strategie hat und die Leute die im letzen Jahr drauf reingefallen sind vll durch Anpassung seitens Web doch eher belangt werden könne und ich 2x gezahlt habe. Was meint ihr dazu?

Ich könnte die 20€ auch einfach bezahlen, in 3 Monaten käme dann die letzte Forderung von 15€ und dann wäre ich eh raus... Bin mir unsicher, da ich cniht weiß ob da was dran ist, mit dem "wenn man einmal gezahlt han erkennt man den Vertrag an". Nciht, dass ich deswegen echt noch gerichtskosten tragen muss  was ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, weil man nichts davon liest... Wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es wirklich zur erfolgreichen Klage kommt, obwohl ich schon 2x gezahlt habe, seeeeehr gering ist, dann werd ich jetzt einfach auch die Inkassobriege und und und über mich ergehen lassen, abheften udn gut ist... bin da unsicher

Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen. Denke, ich könnte den Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale abschicken und noch dazu schreiben, dass ich aus Angst zweimal bezaht habe.


Gruß,
Jan


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 Januar 2013)

Jan92 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr dazu?


Du hast Pech gehabt und was aus deinem Fall wird, steht nicht in unserer Glaskugel! Wenn du schon Geld für Beratung verschwendest, dann kannste auch gleich die 20etz bezahlen und damit zumindest dein Gewissen beruhigen. Jegliche Rechtfertigungsversuche kannst du dir sparen, da du dich längst selbst reingeritten hattest.


Jan92 schrieb:


> Habe dann bei WEB angerufen....


Der Support schreibt mit und/oder nimmt auf und alles was du nun noch beiträgst, könnte dich in Widersprüche verwickeln.


----------



## Jan92 (14 Januar 2013)

Ok, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Darum frage ich ja nach, die Beratung werde ich mir wohl eher sparen, wenn es schätzungsweise wirklich so ist, dass ich mich eh schon tiefer reingeritten habe und es besser ist zu zahlen....

Dann werden wohl noch 35€ für den Leichtsinn draufgehen... :/
Lust auf größeren Ärger wegen der schon bezahlten Beträge hab ich nun wirklich nicht... und zusichern kann mir denk ich niemand, dass auch Leuten die schon bezahlt haben, nichts, außer X Schreiben vom Inkassobüro BID drohen...

Wobei ich mir trotzdem nicht vorstellen kann, dass selbst wenn man zahlt, die vor dem Gericht Recht zugesprochen bekämen, ist nur Spekulation meinerseits...
Keine leichte Entscheidung, denn auch 35€ sind für nen Studenten zumindeste nicht wenig...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Januar 2013)

Jan92 schrieb:


> Erstens: da ich 2 mal gezahlt habe, und ich im Internet gelesen habe, dass wenn man einmal gezahlt hat seine Schuld quasi anerkennt und den "Vertrag" damit wirklich eingeht.


Grundsätzlich ist das so nicht richtig. In ähnlich gearteten Streitfällen wird natürlich gerne so argumentiert - Allerdings entsteht aus dem Bezahlen einer unberechtigten Forderung kein wirksamer Vertrag. Durch Mahnungen und Drohungen soll ja psychischer Druck beim Opfer aufgebaut werden und das ist ja Bestandteil der "Kundenbindung".


----------



## jupp11 (14 Januar 2013)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> - Allerdings entsteht aus dem Bezahlen einer unberechtigten Forderung kein wirksamer Vertrag


Nach diesem Schema >
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.18942


----------



## Romric (14 Januar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!

Bin auch auf das "Treuegeschenk" reingefallen. 

Hatte vor kurzem eine Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten. Daraufhin habe ich mit einem hier genannten Schema geantwortet: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ei-web-de-gmx-de-wie-werde-ich-das-los.33167/

Später bekam ich eine Antwort, die ich ignorieren würde, aber sie macht mich stutzig. Das Muster der Antwort würde ich hier gerne mal posten.
______
_vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht, welche uns von der Pressestelle zur Bearbeitung weitergeleitet wurde._

_Der Vertrag wurde online am 11.07.2012 abgeschlossen._

_ Die Aktivierung des Vertrages war nur nach vorheriger Eingabe des Benutzernamens und Passwortes möglich. Das Passwort ist ausschließlich in verschlüsselter Form in unserer Datenbank hinterlegt und uns somit nicht bekannt. Ohne Kenntnis dieser Daten kann ein solcher Vertrag rein technisch nicht abgeschlossen werden._

_ Darüber hinaus werden die für den Vertrag entsprechenden AGB angezeigt. Diese können in einem sogenannten "Pop-Up-Fenster" ausgedruckt und gespeichert werden. Der Kaufvorgang lässt sich dann nur fortsetzen, wenn diese AGB explizit mittels eines vom Kunden zu setzenden Häkchen bestätigt werden. Erst danach kann der Kunde den Vertragsabschluss durch die Betätigung der Schaltfläche "Jetzt kaufen" abschließen. Des Weiteren führen wir intern eine AGB-Versionskontrolle durch. Diese versetzt uns in die Lage, die zu einem bestimmten Datum jeweils gültigen AGB zu ermitteln._

_ Ebenfalls wurde vor Abschluss des Vertrages in drucktechnisch hervorgehobener Form (Fettdruck), die folgende Widerrufsbelehrung erteilt: _
 ______

Daraufhin steht einiges zum Widerrufsrecht und deren Folgen.

Im Text wurde etwas von "Jetzt kaufen" erwähnt, was ich aber niemals angekklickt habe und anklicken würde. Ist jetzt wieder die einfache Antwort: Ignorieren?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Januar 2013)

Romric schrieb:


> Im Text wurde etwas von "Jetzt kaufen" erwähnt, was ich aber niemals angekklickt habe und anklicken würde. Ist jetzt wieder die einfache Antwort: Ignorieren?


Das zeigt ja schon, dass es sich um einen Textbaustein handelt, der überhaupt nicht auf den konkreten Sachverhalt passt. Insofern bleibt die Frage: Wieso solltest Du anders reagieren als bisher?


----------



## Romric (14 Januar 2013)

Okay. Scheint dann wohl auch nur eine Standardantwort mit copy and paste zu sein. Werde dann erstmal nicht weiter drauf reagieren. Schade, dabei geht eine gute E-Mail drauf.


----------



## V12 (15 Januar 2013)

V12 schrieb:


> Wir warten übrigens immer noch auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid. Momentan tut sich in der ganzen Sache gar nichts mehr. Vielleicht bleibt's ja auch so...


 
Jetzt kam tatsächlich doch noch ein Schreiben direkt von web.de mit der Bekanntgabe, daß sich das Thema nun erledigt hat und der Account meiner Frau dauerhaft gesperrt wird/bleibt.
Es kam nichts mehr vom Inkasso-Büro und auch kein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid (was ja die letzte Drohung vom Inkasso-Büro war...).
Fazit: Aussitzen und nicht reagieren!


----------



## Romric (16 Januar 2013)

Mittlerweile haben die das Format für das Treuegeschenk anders gestaltet. Da wird ein Kreuz bei den AGB gesetzt und dann auf "Jetzt kaufen" geklickt. Dort steht auch noch, dass es nach 3 Monaten in ein Abo übergeht.  

Ich das mittlerweile gültig so? Weiß einer zufällig noch seit wann die das schon so anbieten? Habe lange gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden...


----------



## Reducal (16 Januar 2013)

Romric schrieb:


> Ist das mittlerweile gültig so?


Nach den Vorgaben des Gesetzgebers, hinsichtlich der Buttonlösung, schon.


Romric schrieb:


> Weiß einer zufällig noch seit wann die das schon so anbieten?


Man kann davon ausgehen, dass das seit 08/2012 so ist - die 1&1 überlässt an dieser Stelle sicher nichts dem Zufall.


----------



## Romric (16 Januar 2013)

Ich habe dem "Treuegeschenk" Anfang 07/2012 zugestimmt... Jetzt beziehen sie sich auf das spätere Format. Also kann ich davon ausgehen, dass da nichts passieren wird.


----------



## dvill (16 Januar 2013)

http://www.e-recht24.de/news/ecomme...raucherzentrale-mahnt-e-mail-provider-ab.html

Veröffentlicht am:
    05. September 2012 


> Abmahnungen für GMX und Web.de
> 
> Wie kürzlich bekannt wurde hat der Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen nun die beiden E-Mail-Provider GMX und Web.de abgemahnt. Zwar wird in den Angeboten der beiden Provider im Rahmen der Button-Lösung darauf hingewiesen, dass Kosten anfallen, die jedoch ebenso geforderten „wichtigen Informationen zu Vertragsbedingungen“ befanden sich nach Ansicht der Verbraucherzentrale jedoch nicht in unmittelbarer Nähe des Bestellbuttons.


----------



## dvill (16 Januar 2013)

https://www.google.de/#hl=de&tbo=d&...4,d.Yms&fp=9547a7fb7f68ef2e&biw=1548&bih=1171


> Stand: Das Unternehmen wurde erneut abgemahnt.


----------



## Romric (16 Januar 2013)

Danke an alle! Seid echt eine große Hilfe!


----------



## Lolatsch (17 Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute,


hab nun auch heute eine Rechnung bekommen,ich solle doch 15€ zahlen.

Wie soll ich nun vorgehen? Einfach immer zahlen?

Hab im Moment eine Kündigung geschrieben und wiefolgt formuliert:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> hiermit kündige ich den zwischen Ihnen und mir bestehenden
> Clubmitgliedschaftsvertrag mit der oben genannten Vertragsnummer *mit sofortiger Wirkung*.
> Es wurde Ihrerseits nicht deutlich auf eine auto. Vertragsverlängerung hingewiesen,noch kam eine Erinnerungsmail für das Ende der Probelaufzeit.
> ...


 

Wie findet ihr die? Oder habt ihr einen anderen Tipp für mich?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 Januar 2013)

Lolatsch schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> hiermit kündige ich *den zwischen Ihnen und mir bestehenden Clubmitgliedschaftsvertrag* mit der oben genannten Vertragsnummer mit sofortiger Wirkung.


 
Das ist unglücklich, weil Du Zugeständnisse machst: Du bestätigst einen Vertrag und dann gibt es keinen Grund, auf die übrigen 45€ zu verzichten.


----------



## Lolatsch (17 Januar 2013)

Okay,was soll ich dann am Besten schreiben?

Habs nun folgendermaßen geändert:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> hiermit widerrufe ich den Clubmitgliedschaftsvertrag mit der oben genannten Vertragsnummer *mit sofortiger Wirkung*.
> Es wurde Ihrerseits nicht deutlich auf eine auto. Vertragsverlängerung hingewiesen,noch kam eine Erinnerungsmail für das Ende der Probelaufzeit.
> Im Internet kursieren verschiedene Themen zu Ihrer Abofalle,das in diesem Ausmaß sogar ein Betrug am Kunden ist!
> ...


----------



## Hippo (17 Januar 2013)

Wieso willst Du was bezahlen was nie bestellt geschweige denn zustande gekommen ist?
Wenn Du was widerrufst hat es nie bestanden und es gibt auch keine Zahlungspflicht!


----------



## Lolatsch (17 Januar 2013)

Ja ich habe eine Rechnung bekommen,also muss ich woll irgendwie den Vertrag eingegangen sein,aber ungewollt.

Damals musste ich auf so einen Button klicken,denn weiter ging es nämlich nicht.

Was soll ich denn tun? Einfach ignorieren?

Ich hoffe eben,dass ich dann nicht den kompletten Beitrag bezahlen muss sondern nur 15 oder 30€


----------



## Hippo (17 Januar 2013)

Schön - gib mir mal Deine Adresse ...
... ich schick Dir dann auch eine Rechnung ...
Merkst was?


----------



## Goblin (17 Januar 2013)

Man man man

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.22993/


----------



## Lolatsch (17 Januar 2013)

Hä,verstehe euch nicht.

Die haben doch meinen richtigen Namen und mein Geburtsdatum schon seit damals bei der Registrierung.Ich habe die Rechnung per Mail bekommen.

Soll ich das nun ignorieren oder was?


----------



## Goblin (17 Januar 2013)

Wenn Dir jemand 328 Waschmaschinen liefert,bezahlst Du die dann auch,obwohl Du sie gar nicht haben willst und nie bestellt hast ?


----------



## Lolatsch (17 Januar 2013)

Nein tu ich natürlich nicht.

Aber wenn dann nachher eine Mahnung eintrudelt,dann noch ein Brief vom Gericht etc....darauf hab ich keine Lust!


----------



## Goblin (17 Januar 2013)

> darauf hab ich keine Lust!


 
Dann musste halt zahlen. Es wurde alles gesagt...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 Januar 2013)

Lolatsch schrieb:


> Nein tu ich natürlich nicht.
> 
> Aber wenn dann nachher eine Mahnung eintrudelt,dann noch ein Brief vom Gericht etc....darauf hab ich keine Lust!


Mir ist klar, was Du willst: Du möchtest mit einem Schreiben einfach alles vom Tisch wischen - Allerdings wird das so nicht funktionieren.

Lies das hier mal, dann wird es wahrscheinlich deutlicher:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...n-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.22993/#post-249054


----------



## Lolatsch (17 Januar 2013)

Gut,also soll ich denen einfach einen Brief schreiben,dass ich keinen Vertrag eingegangen bin...toll,dann haben sie aber anch dem Einschreiben zum Einen meine aktuelle Adresse und zum Anderen schreiben sie mir ganz genau,wann ich den Vertrag eingegangen bin.


----------



## BenTigger (17 Januar 2013)

Dann kündige und zahle die Gebühren für deine Vertragsrestlaufzeit.

Wenn ich mir von dir 100 Euro leihe, dir dann sage, hier sind 10€ aber ich wollte mir eigendlich kein Geld bei dir leihen, habe nur vergessen es bei dir liegen zu lassen und habe jetzt keine weitere Lust auf diskussionen, würdest du mir dann die restlichen 90 Euro erlassen, da ich keine Lust auf diskussionen habe?

Ich denke eher nicht.

Hier wird keiner für dich Briefe schreiben oder Briefe abfangen, damit du sie nicht mehr bekommst.
Entweder zu zahlst und hast Ruhe oder du schreibst Briefe und behältst dein Geld.
Mehr Tips wirst du hier nicht bekommen.


----------



## Lolatsch (17 Januar 2013)

Ich bin ja dankbar für eure Tipps...nur wie lange soll das weitergehen? Also ich schreibe denen einen Brief,das ich den Vertrag nicht eingegangen bin,dann bekomme ich eine Antwort...und dann?Immer hin und her?

Ich meine was ist denn das Ziel?


----------



## BenTigger (17 Januar 2013)

Lies noch mal zurück und schaue dir auch die Links an.
Auch hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ei-web-de-gmx-de-wie-werde-ich-das-los.33167/ mal reinsehen....


----------



## Lolatsch (18 Januar 2013)

Gut,hab denen jetzt mal eine Mail geschrieben wie sie dort erwähnt wird,bin gespannt was rausgeht.


----------



## Reducal (18 Januar 2013)

Wie ich lese ist Lolatsch ein echter Opfertyp: http://www.unwortdesjahres.net/fileadmin/unwort/download/Opfer-Abo.jpg


----------



## Lolatsch (19 Januar 2013)

SO HIER DIE ANTWORT VON DENEN:




> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail, welche uns von der Pressestelle zur Bearbeitung weitergeleitet wurde.
> 
> Der Vertrag wurde online am 15.11.2012 über Ihr FreeMail-Postfach abgeschlossen.
> 
> ...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (19 Januar 2013)

WEB.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Die in der Presse erwähnten Urteile sind rechtskräftig. Diese beziehen sich auf stark veraltete Angebote, die nicht mehr vertrieben werden und somit nicht mehr bestellbar sind. Rechtsansprüche können auch nach Rechtskraft der Urteile nicht geltend gemacht werden, da sich die Urteile lediglich auf die Werbung selbst bezogen und damit keinen Einfluss auf die seinerzeit abgeschlossenen Verträge haben.


Bei den "stark veralteten" Angeboten trauen die sich nicht, darauf einzugehen.
Ansonsten fängt so die typische Brieffreundschaft mit denen an. Die Bezeichnung des Buttons rührt nicht am Kern des Problems und Du hast jetzt drei Möglichkeiten:
Aussitzen, zahlen, mit denen schreiben, bis eine Seite keine Lust mehr hat.


----------



## Goblin (19 Januar 2013)

Ich würd Tor eins nehmen


----------



## jupp11 (19 Januar 2013)

Lolatsch schrieb:


> SO HIER DIE ANTWORT VON DENEN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass sich web.de in acht Jahren je zu Prozessen "duchgerungen"  bzw "verleiten"  hat lasssen, sondern hat grundsätzlich spätestens nach einigen wenigen Mahnbahnbescheiden nach Widerspruch gekniffen.


----------



## Lolatsch (19 Januar 2013)

Was meinse genau damit?

Und was meint ihr genau mit "Aussitzen"? Einfach nix mehr schreiben?

Die anderen Möglichkeiten wären:

Zahlen

Schreiben bis eine Seite keine Lust mehr hat


----------



## Goblin (19 Januar 2013)

> Einfach nix mehr schreiben


 
Jo



> Zahlen


 
Warum solltest Du ?!



> Schreiben bis eine Seite keine Lust mehr hat


 
Wenn Du Langeweile hast und Dir das nicht zu blöd ist kannste das machen


----------



## Lolatsch (19 Januar 2013)

Aber ich hab eben die Angst,dass wenn ich das aussitze,sie mich dann mit Mahnungen und Briefen von Inkassobüros vollpumpen.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (19 Januar 2013)

Na und, hast Du keine Altpapiertonne?


----------



## Hippo (19 Januar 2013)

Das Ding dreht sich hier grad nur noch im Kreis.
Lolatsch, Dir wurde jetzt alles gesagt und eine Entscheidung was Du tust werden wir Dir auch nach weiteren 100 Nachfragen nicht abnehmen.
*Entweder Du zahlst und bist Dein Geld los oder Du entsorgst halt Mahnmüll und behältst Dein Geld.*
So und jetzt dreh ich erstmal hier den Schlüssel rum!

Hippo
Moderator


----------



## haudraufundschluss (19 Januar 2013)

Lolatsch schrieb:


> Ja ich habe eine Rechnung bekommen,also muss ich woll irgendwie den Vertrag eingegangen sein,*aber ungewollt.*


Das sagt es eigentlich schon: Bei einem Vertrag besteht bei den beteiligten Parteien darüber Einigkeit über das, was sie wollen. Man spricht von sich deckenden Willenserklärungen. Bei WEB.DE gibt man sich besondere Mühe, wichtige Informationen aus dem Focus der Betroffenen zu rücken. Offensichtlich hat das bei Dir auch geklappt und man muss sich ernsthaft fragen: Lassen sich so Verträge schließen?

Das hindert WEB.DE nicht daran zu behaupten, dass das so geht. Die Verbraucherzentrale hat die Masche immer wieder abgemahnt und auch die vom Gesetzgeber vorgesehene Buttonlösung hindert nicht daran, Betroffene mit widersprüchlichen und/oder versteckten Informationen zum Druck auf den Button zu bewegen. Was dabei dann Vertragsinhalt werden soll, darüber kann man sich dann wieder streiten und es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die Verbraucherzentrale irgendwann wieder tätig wird.

Komischerweise schaffen es Firmen wie Amazon ja auch recht zuverlässig, ein hohes Maß an Kundenzufriedenheit zu erreichen und die Kunden vorm Kauf darüber aufzuklären, was sie erwarten können.

Das hindert WEB.DE auch nicht daran, Dich zur Zahlung zu "überreden".

Was kannst Du tun, wenn Du nicht klein beigeben willst? Dich für solche Sachverhalte sensibilisieren und Dir ein dickeres Fell zulegen. Betrachte Mahnungen und Inkassoschreiben auf unberechtigte Forderungen als Bettelbriefe.


----------



## Minchen007 (23 Januar 2013)

Ich habe angeblich auch ein Abo gemacht. Weiß gar nichts davon. Soll nun für 1 Jahr zahlen. Gibt es eine Vorlage für das Schreiben? Weiß nicht wie ich es am besten Schreiben soll! Wie oft geht das Hin und her mit den Briefen? Da kommen ja ständig Mahngebühren drauf. Was ist Eue Erfahrung? Habt Ihr dann einfach nichts mehr von denen gehört?


----------



## Hippo (23 Januar 2013)

Den Text findest Du hier angerissen im Thread.
Das hin und her - och das kann dauern ...
... abheften und fertig
Reagieren müßtest Du erst wieder wenn Du in die Verlosung kommst und einen Mahnbescheid gewonnen hast 
(Guggst Du in meiner Signatur, da findest Du einen Link zu weiteren Informationen dazu)


----------



## Dr. Entenman (24 Januar 2013)

Ich habe mich in einer meiner mail addressen eingeloggt, zuletzt war ich vor 3 monaten da. Nun habe ich gesehen das ich web.club mitglied bin und auch schon eine mahnung im postfach habe(ich kann mich nicht daran erinner angeklickt zu haben das ich mitglied werden möchte). Nun frage ich mich ob ich es einfach dabei belassen soll weil ich auch ein falschen namen und eine falsche addresse angegeben habe, und dies nur eine selten genutze mail addresse ist.

Ich habe mich im Vorfeld etwas schlau gemacht im netz und gelessen das viele einfach nicht antworten bzw ihre mail addresse einfach löschen ohne zu kündigen oder überhaupt zu antworten und gut ist, sollte ich dies nun auch tun?


----------



## Hippo (24 Januar 2013)

Lesen bildet ...
Was Du tun *kannst* weißt Du wenn Du den Thread liest.
Was Du tun *sollst* wird Dir keiner sagen, weil das Deine Entscheidung ist. Außerdem wäre das unerlaubte individuelle Rechtsberatung.


----------



## waldtroll (24 Januar 2013)

Guten Abend,

als ich vorhin meine Kontoauszüge gecheckt habe (online) hat mich ein Eintrag überrascht:




> LASTSCHRIFT
> 
> 1&1 MAIL&MEDIA GMBH-WEB.DE
> [...]
> ...


 

vom 21. Januar 2013.



Zur Vorgeschichte: Ich hatte vor 2 oder 3 Jahren das Vergnügen, 60 Euro für den Web.de Club zahlen zu müssen, da ich in die Abofalle getappt bin.
Ich habe daraufhin direkt ein korrektes (aus dem Internet kopierte) Kündigungsschreiben eingesandt und Bestätigung erhalten.

Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, wann genau diese Clubmitgliedschaft zu Ende ging, habe allerdings meine Kontoumsätze online geprüft: Seit 5. Oktober 2011
(davor ist das Log nicht mehr vollständig) hat es keine Bewegungen zwischen mir und Web.de, 1&1 oder ähnlichem mehr gegeben. (Der Club ist also irgendwann vor langer Zeit ausgelaufen)

Ich habe auch meinen GMX-Account, den ich für andere Sachen benutze, geprüft, da gmx und web.de ja zur selben Firma gehören, aber dort ist alles wie immer
(außerdem habe ich in den Einstellungen überprüft, dass meine Kontodaten bei GMX nicht angegeben sind!)

Ich wollte mich dann in meinen web.de Account einloggen, dies schlug allerdings fehl, da mein Passwort angeblich nicht richtig ist (obwohl im Passwordmanager vorvermerkt).
Außerdem habe ich alle Passwörter ausprobiert die ich verwendet haben könnte, nichts.

Das letzte Mal bei Web.de eingeloggt habe ich mich vermutlich vor mindestens einem Monat, aber nur um noch etwas zu checken. Benutzen tue ich den Account nicht mehr, aber das ist wohl hier
sowieso nicht von Relevanz.

Ich werde morgen versuchen, bei der Hotline für Premiummitglieder anzurufen, diese kostet nichts. Sollte ich dort abgeschmettert werden (mit Verweis, das ich kein Premiummitglied bin und bei der normalen,
kostenpflichtigen Hotline anrufen solle), werde ich die Lastschrift von meiner Bank zurückbuchen lassen.

Hat irgendjemand eine Ahnung, was das sein könnte? Ich kann aus der Lastschrift außer dem Betrag (15 Euro) keine Information herauslesen.
Dazu kommt, dass die Clubmitgliedschaft so lange her war, dann eine lange Pause (mindestens 1 1/4 Jahre laut meinen Kontoauszügen), und jetzt plötzlich buchen die wieder etwas ab.
Macht einfach keinen Sinn.

Ist es möglich, dass ich mich bei meinem letzten einloggen vor einem Monat (oder länger, ich weiß es nicht mehr genau) wieder in irgendetwas reingelickt habe? Ich halte das für unwahrscheinlich, da
ich seit der Web.de-Club Sache (das einzige, was mir jemals im Internet passiert ist) sehr viel vorsichtiger mit solchen Firmen umgehe.


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 Februar 2013)

Jujuuu, heute wieder mal eines der vielen "Geschenkangebote" des 1 & 1 - Konzerns erhalten:



> *Juhu, heute ist Ihr Namenstag! *Daher statten wir Ihr Postfach mit *allen Premium-Funktionen* von GMX ProMail aus.
> Das Besondere dabei ist:
> _Sie zahlen die ersten 3 Monate nichts und testen alles zuerst in Ruhe!_
> 
> Es gelten unsere Nutzungsbedingungen und das Widerrufsrecht. Sie können alle GMX ProMail-Vorteile *3 Monate kostenlos testen* und den GMX ProMail-Test bei Nichtgefallen während dieser Testphase jederzeit kündigen. Sofern Sie Ihren GMX ProMail-Test nicht bis zum Ende der Freimonate kündigen, verlängert sich Ihr Vertrag *automatisch* um jeweils weitere *12 Monate* zum Preis von *2,99 Euro pro Monat* inkl. MwSt.


Der "Jetzt kaufen"-Button ist anzuklicken bei Annahme des Angebots.
Einmal im Monat kein Geschenkangebot von GMX - mir würde etwas fehlen.....


----------



## odinfischer (5 Februar 2013)

Hallo und guten Abend,
letzte Woche hab ich eine mail bekommen, das ich 15 € an web.de bezahlen soll. Angeblich hätte ich vor einem halben Jahr das EM spezial Angebot abgeschlossen. Nur leider kann da einiges nicht stimmen, da ich Seemann bin und zu diesem Zeitpunkt auf dem weg nach Amerika war. 
In wiefern kann ich jetzt dagegen angehen?
Bei web.de hab ich auch schon angerufen aber die meinten ich sollte das als Missbrauchsfall den Behörden melden. Als ich gefragt hab wo und wen ich benachrichtigen muss, wusste er am Telefon auch nicht weiter. Wenn man so etwas machen soll/würde, wo?
 Wie würden die Behörden vorgehen? Wollen die denn mein Laptop durch schauen oder wie wird das verarbeitet?
Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten


----------



## Hippo (5 Februar 2013)

Könnte irgendjemand Deine Zugangsdaten kennen?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (6 Februar 2013)

odinfischer schrieb:


> Wie würden die Behörden vorgehen? Wollen die denn mein Laptop durch schauen oder wie wird das verarbeitet?


Nein, die Behörden fragen (vielleicht) bei web.de an und bekommen irgend eine Antwort. Damit whaben sie dann auch schon ihre vorgefertigte Meinung im Sack und der Fall kann einstellungsreif einer Staatsanwaltschaft zu abschließenden Entscheidungen vorgelegt werden. Natürlich gibt es auch hier und da Ausraster, die aber sind zumeist Ergebnis übereifriger Ermittler.



odinfischer schrieb:


> Angeblich hätte ich vor einem halben Jahr das EM spezial Angebot abgeschlossen. Nur leider kann da einiges nicht stimmen, da ich Seemann bin und zu diesem Zeitpunkt auf dem weg nach Amerika war.


Und du hast in dieser Zeit keine eMails gecheckt? Das EM-Angebot war (wahrscheinlich) in deinem Postfach und zwei-drei Klicks später ist das Angebot mit deinem Account und damit mit deinem Datensatz verbunden.

Wenn du es selbst nicht warst, dann hat eventuell jemand anderes das Angebot angenommen - aber wie? Sowas passiert, wenn z. B. kein Logout am genutzten PC durchgeführt und jemand nach dir in deiner Session rumsurft oder wenn (weshalb auch schon Hippo gefragt hat) deine Zugangsdaten kennt und nutzt.

Kurzum, es ist schlichtweg in erster Linie nicht die Aufgabe von Behörden, diesen unerheblichen Fall zu lösen. Web.de (also die 1&1 Mail & Media GmbH) hat den lückenlosen Nachweis zu führen, wie das Upgrade zu deinem Vertrag ausgelöst wurde. Einwendungen, dass du selbst dieses Uprgrade nicht durchgeführt hattest, führen dazu, dass Web.de seine Forderung für sich behalten kann.

Wie nun aber vorgenhen? Fakt ist, dass die Web.deler auf der Forderung bestehen. Die machen den Account dicht und nerven mit haltlosem Inkassogeplänkel. Vor Gericht gehen die aber anscheinend nicht. Also kann man dem auch vorgreifen - einfach eine neue eMailadresse zulegen (z. B. bei Yahoo, live.de oder T-Online (auf keinen Fall aber bei GMX)) und den Rest nach der bekannten Empfehlung der Verbraucherzentralen aussitzen:



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ....zu dem Thema ist eigentlich alles schon mehrfach geschrieben worden....analog zu anderen Problemchen nehme ich gerne den Ratschlag hier von der VZHH her:
> ​
> 
> 
> > Zahlen Sie nicht!​Bleiben Sie stur!​Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!​​> HIER <​


----------



## odinfischer (6 Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank schonmal für die zahlreichen Antworten.
Nein, mein Passwort kenn nur ich. 
Also einfach stur bleiben und alles auf mich zukommen lassen? Wo wird es Gefährlich, wenn die mir einen Brief zukommen lassen? Inkasso hört sich ja schon nicht so toll an aber anscheint soll ja sogar das harmlos und nur geblöffe sein.


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2013)

odinfischer schrieb:


> Wo wird es Gefährlich, wenn die mir einen Brief zukommen lassen?


Nur hier: http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/autsch-2853-brieftraeger-von-hunden-gebissen-a-78551.html


----------



## Hannes91 (6 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe wie viele hier das Problem, dass Web.de behauptet ich hätte einen Vertrag bei ihnen abgeschlossen...
Ich hab mir das hier bereits durchgelesen und habe auch den Link auf das vorgefertigte Kündigungsschreiben gefunden:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ei-web-de-gmx-de-wie-werde-ich-das-los.33167/

Jedoch steht in diesem, dass man einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat was ich auf keinem Fall gemacht habe, außerdem hat sich ja am 1.7.12 irgendetwas rechtlich geändert, von dem her weiß ich nicht ob der alte Vordruck noch in Ordung ist. ich befinde mich auch noch in den 14 Tagen nach beginn des kostenpflichtigen Teils, weswegen ich diesen Teil drin gelassen habe.
Also hab ich diesen noch ein bisschen abgeändert und wollte eure Meinung dazu hörn 
Ich poste das hier weil hier die Diskussion gerade am Laufen ist.


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

ich nehme Bezug auf Ihr Schreiben und bestreite die dortige Zahlungsforderung vollumfänglich.

Ihre Forderung begründet sich auf meiner angeblichen Anmeldung zu einem Testzugang für das Club-Leistungspaket Web.de.
Ich habe jedoch niemals einem solchen Vertrag willentlich zugestimmt. Sollte dies unwissentlich geschehen sein, erkläre ich hiermit die Anfechtung des diesbezüglichen Vertrags wegen Irrtums gem. § 119 BGB. 
Aufgrund der irreführenden Werbung auf der angebotsbildenden Internetseite war ich mir nicht darüber im Klaren, dass es sich hierbei um einen Testzugang handelt und dieser anschließend automatisch in ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement verlängert werden soll. Außerdem gehört gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung eine eventuelle Kostenpflicht zu den Hauptleistungspflichten eines Vertrags. Auf diese Hauptleistungspflichten hat der Dienstleister nicht nur in den AGB, sondern auch auf der angebotsbildenden Internetseite in sofort erkennbarer Form hinzuweisen (§312c BGB i.V.m. Art. 246 EGBGB sowie § 1 Abs. 6 PAngV). Ansonsten wird eine entsprechende Klausel in den AGB, nach der sich der Testzugang automatisch in ein kostenpflichtiges Dauerschuldverhältnis verlängert, nicht wirksamer Vertragsbestandteil (§ 305c BGB, überraschende Klausel).
Siehe dazu u.a. AG Düsseldorf, Urteil vom 16.05.2007 - Az. 41 C 1538/07.

Wegen irreführender Vertrags- und Preisgestaltung ist der Dienstleister Web.de bereits auf Unterlassung verklagt worden:
Siehe dazu:
http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/web_de_lg_koblenz_1_o_30_09.pdf
LG Koblenz 1 O 30/09 vom 25.06.2009
Es sollte sich daher bei Ihrem Unternehmen eigentlich inzwischen herumgesprochen haben, dass die Angaben zur Angebotsgestaltung in transparenter, sofort erkennbarer Form vorzuliegen haben.

Hilfsweise erkläre ich den Widerruf des Vertrags. Die Widerrufsfrist hat erst zum Beginn des Ihrer Meinung nach kostenpflichtigen Dauerschuldverhältnisses begonnen, daher erfolgt der Widerruf nicht verfristet.

Höchst hilfsweise erkläre ich die Kündigung des Vertrags zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Vielen Dank im vorraus für eure Mühen 

mfg Hannes91

[Modedit by Hippo: Schriftgröße angepaßt]
[Edit: Groß- und Kleinschreibung anggepasst]


----------



## Hippo (6 Februar 2013)

Hallo Hannes,
wieso mutest Du uns, von denen Du was willst, unhöflicherweise zu Dein Geschreibsel ohne Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu lesen?
Du beweist in dem Schreiben an WEB.de daß Du die Rechtschreibregeln durchaus kennst.
Die Wissenden hier sind alle noch mit der guten und bewährten Rechtschreibung aufgewachsen und es bereitet uns durchaus einen überflüssigen Mehraufwand so etwas zu lesen.


----------



## Hannes91 (6 Februar 2013)

Entschuldigung Hippo, 
ich bin beim formlosen Schreiben(Facebook, Foren...) reine Kleinschrift gewohnt, habe es editiert.


----------



## Teleton (6 Februar 2013)

> Also hab ich diesen noch ein bisschen abgeändert und wollte eure Meinung dazu hörn


Ist doch OK.

Seit Jahren ist kein Klageverfahren überliefert weder beim GMX noch Web-Problem. Von daher "hilft" die Übersendung jeden Schreibens selbst eines Kochrezeptes.
Die Sache mit der Widerrufsfrist verstehe ich nicht, die beginnt mit ordnungsgemäßer Belehrung nicht mit Ausführung der Dienstleistung.


----------



## Hippo (6 Februar 2013)

Hannes91 schrieb:


> Entschuldigung Hippo,
> ich bin beim formlosen Schreiben(Facebook, Foren...) reine Kleinschrift gewohnt, habe es editiert.


 
Danke!
Vor allem dafür daß Du lernfähig bist und die Rüge nicht übergehst!


----------



## Hannes91 (6 Februar 2013)

> Ist doch OK.
> 
> Seit Jahren ist kein Klageverfahren überliefert weder beim GMX noch Web-Problem. Von daher "hilft" die Übersendung jeden Schreibens selbst eines Kochrezeptes.
> Die Sache mit der Widerrufsfrist verstehe ich nicht, die beginnt mit ordnungsgemäßer Belehrung nicht mit Ausführung der Dienstleistung. .



Hm, ich lasse diesen Absatz mal stehen, da er auch in der vorgefertigten Fassung zu finden ist. Schaden kann er ja nach deiner Aussage auch nicht 
Und danach einfach immer wiedersprechen bis nichts mehr kommt.

Also dann euch vielen Dank!


----------



## Hippo (6 Februar 2013)

Hannes91 schrieb:


> ...Und danach einfach immer wiedersprechen bis nichts mehr kommt...


 
Nö, für weitere Schreiben gibts das ...


----------



## Hannes91 (6 Februar 2013)

Auch gut


----------



## Lolatsch (10 Februar 2013)

So,ich melde mich mal zurück.

Also bis jetzt hab ich nichts mehr von denen bekommen oder gehört.

Ich hatte ja zunächst ne Mail bekommen,dass ich zahlen solle,daraufhin hab ich dann widerrufen mit einem Text das ich aus einem der Links entnommen hatte.

Danach kam ja die von mir hier gepostete Antwort von denen.

Daraufhin hab ich wieder eine Mail an die verfasst,diesmal aber einen Text das ich von meinem Onkel (Anwalt) bekommen hatte.

Danach kam garnix mehr....


----------



## Goblin (10 Februar 2013)

> Daraufhin hab ich wieder eine Mail an die verfasst,diesmal aber einen Text das ich von meinem Onkel (Anwalt) bekommen hatte


 
Es ist völlig schnuppe ob der Text von einem Onkel der Anwalt ist,dem Papst,Angela Merkel oder einem Dachdecker aus Hintertupfingen kommt. Es juckt die nicht die Bohne


----------



## Lolatsch (10 Februar 2013)

Warum gehst du so ab? Haste deine Tage oder was?

Damit wollte ich nur gesagt haben,dass der Text von meinem Onkel verfasst wurde etc.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (11 Februar 2013)

Lolatsch schrieb:


> Warum gehst du so ab? Haste deine Tage oder was? Damit wollte ich nur gesagt haben,dass der Text von meinem Onkel verfasst wurde etc.


Nun ja, wer geht hier denn ab?! Vielleicht wollte er einfach nur klarstellen, dass das Schreiben reichlich wenig mit dem Ausbleiben von weiteren Briefen zu tun gehabt haben dürfte. Nicht dass spätere Forenbesucher meinen, ihre Zeit genauso wie Du mit sinnlosen Schreiben vergeuden zu müssen, oder gar Geld für einen Anwalt ausgeben.
Schon lustig, dass Leute nach geschlagenen 9 Jahren dieses Threads und dubiosen Geschäftspraktiken es immer noch nicht kapiert haben, was es damit auf sich hat.


----------



## Hippo (11 Februar 2013)




----------



## Lolatsch (12 Februar 2013)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> Nicht dass spätere Forenbesucher meinen, ihre Zeit genauso wie Du mit sinnlosen Schreiben vergeuden zu müssen, oder gar Geld für einen Anwalt ausgeben.
> Schon lustig, dass Leute nach geschlagenen 9 Jahren dieses Threads und dubiosen Geschäftspraktiken es immer noch nicht kapiert haben, was es damit auf sich hat.


 
1. Was für sinnloses Schreiben? Bevor du erstmal hier irgendeinen Mist behauptest,solltest du erstmal nachdenken.

Ich habe lediglich auf ihre Forderung,ich solle das Geld zahlen,Ihnen das Schreiben geschickt von meinem Onkel.Nun erklär du mir mal was das mit Zeit vergeuden zu tun hat?

2. Ich habe schon längst kapiert was es auf sich hat,ansonsten wäre ich ja wohl noch aktiver hier.


Aber zum Glück hat sich der Fall nun dafür erledigt und ich brauche diesen Account nicht mehr aufrufen und solch einen geschriebenen Mist wie deinen Beitrag nicht mehr ertragen!


----------



## Hippo (12 Februar 2013)

Meine Meinung zum unangemessenen Verhalten von Lolatsch und anderen wurde hierhin abgetrennt
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...de-club-mitgliedschaft-durch-anklicken.41728/


----------



## CornflakesMitMilch (16 Februar 2013)

Hallo

Ich bin auch auf besagtes Geburtstagsabgebot hereingefallen und habe heute die erste Rechnung über 15€ für die nächsten 3 Monate erhalten.

ich habe hier die Seiten 68-73 gelesen und ihr habt mir schon sehr geholfen. Nun aber zumeiner Frage:

Ich bin mir NICHT zu 100% sicher, dass ich in der Eile an meinem Geburtstag nicht den "Jetzt Kaufen-Button" geklickt habe. Ich bin mir jedoch absolut sicher, dass ich NICHT das Häkchen bei den AGB gesetzt habe.

Ich könnte mir ja erklären, dass ich den grünen "Jetzt-Kaufen-Button" gedrückt habe, weil da ("eher" unten rechts) sonst "weiter zum Postfach" steht. Aber da ich nix kaufen wollte, hab ich 100%ig KEIN Häkchen gesetzt.

Nun hab ich hier



> Weiß einer zufällig noch seit wann die das schon so anbieten?





> Man kann davon ausgehen, dass das seit 08/2012 so ist - die 1&1 überlässt an dieser Stelle sicher nichts dem Zufall.


 
im Forum gelesen, dass angeblich seit 08/12 dieses Häkchen ankeklickt werden MUSS. Demnach hätte es also auch zu meinem "Vertragsschluss" im Dezember 2012 angeklickt werden müssen. Ich bin mir aber sooo sicher, es nich geklickt zu haben.

Sollte dieses Häckchen von mir geklickt wordensein (wenn es 12/2012 schon existiert hat) ist der Vertragsschluss rechtskräfrig und ich hätte keine Chance auf Anfechtung oder?

Oder soll ich AUCH DANN mutig aussitzen, die Papiertonne (bzw. Ordner) füllen undmich in seeligerIgnoranz übern?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Hippo (16 Februar 2013)

CornflakesMitMilch schrieb:


> Sollte dieses Häckchen von mir geklickt wordensein (wenn es 12/2012 schon existiert hat) ist der Vertragsschluss rechtskräfrig und ich hätte keine Chance auf Anfechtung oder?
> 
> Oder soll ich AUCH DANN mutig aussitzen, die Papiertonne (bzw. Ordner) füllen undmich in seeligerIgnoranz übern?...


Auch DAS steht in den Seiten vor Deinem Beitrag.
Noch genauer gehts nicht weil es sonst unerlaubte individuelle Rechtsberatung wäre.
Aber ich würde alles nochmal lesen und ruhig schlafen ...


----------



## CornflakesMitMilch (16 Februar 2013)

Danke Hippo für die schnelle Antwort
Dann hab ich wohl leider etwas übersehen, zumindest wäre fùr meinen Einfruck die "button-Lösung" wie sie nun existiert rechtskonform und somit auch der Vetrag, sollte ich diese Hãkchen tatsächlich geklickt haben.
Ist denn sicher, dass es seit 08/12 in dieser Form bestand? Denn dort stehen ja alle erforderlichen Kostenauflistungen, Mindestlaufzeiten etc. Drin.
OK, Ihr merkt schon, ich bin noch sehr aufgeregt, sauer und unsicher, ob es tatsächlich dran lag, dass ich zu unvorsichtig war. Aber ich will einfach sicher sein, dass ich im Recht bin, bevor ich alle Forderungen ignoriere.

Dass Ihr mir keine individuelle Rechtsberatung geben kónnt, ist natürlich verstândlich. Dann werde ich wohl morgen nochmal tiefer in den Beiträgen graben und jetzt erstmal versuchen "ruhig zu schlafen"

Vielen Dank


----------



## Reducal (17 Februar 2013)

@ CornflakesMitMilch, es geht bei der Buttonlösung nicht darum, dass man irgendwo ein Häkchen setzen muss, wo AGB daneben steht. Die Buttonlösung bezieht sich auf den Hauptbutton, der bei dem Clubgeschenk heute so aussieht:


----------



## mkiter (19 Februar 2013)

So, meine Tochter ( 19 Jahre ) hat es jetzt auch erwischt. Bekam gestern ne Rechnung über 30 Eur für nen Halbes Jahr Clubmitgliedschaft und hatte von Tuten und  Blasen keine Ahnung. Muss wohl auch auf irgendeinen Button gekommen sein und hat es nicht mitbekommen. Man liest sich ja auch nicht durch, was man anklickt . Seltsamerweise stand oben die Anschrift der Oma ????? Sie hatte mal über ihr Email Konto an die Anschrift der Oma was bei Amazon bestellt. Ich habe nun den Musterbrief per Einschreiben mit Rückschein und per Mail an Web.de geschickt und werde das ganze wie schon 100 andere - oder mehr - hier aussitzen. Mal gucken was passiert.


----------



## Reducal (19 Februar 2013)

Kann es sein, dass deine Tochter sich ursprünglich mal mit den Daten der Oma angemeldet hatte oder einen weiteren Account für die Oma verwaltet?


----------



## mkiter (19 Februar 2013)

Nein, soweit ich weiss hat Oma keinen Account bei Web.de. Sehr mysteriös.


----------



## creepymelon (22 Februar 2013)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich habe auch ein Problem mit der ungewollten web.de-Clubmitgliedschaft. Mitte Januar war plötzlich meine Emailadresse dort gesperrt und mir wurde angezeigt, dass noch Zahlungen ausstehen. Ich habe beim Kundenservice angerufen, wo mir mitgeteilt wurde, dass ich eine kostenpfichtige Mitgliedschaft habe.

Offenbar wurde mir im Mai 2012 auch dieses "Freundschaftsangebot" angezeigt und offenbar habe ich auch "annehmen" geklickt. Ich kann mich nicht wirklich daran erinnern, ich habe meine Mails immer über einen Client abgeholt und das Webmaildings nie benutzt und das der guten Frau am Telefon auch so gesagt. Nun ja, zumindest habe ich dann eine sechsmonatige Testmitgliedschaft gehabt, die im November 2012 abgelaufen ist. Ich bin mir absolut hunderprozentig sicher, dass ich nie auf etwas geklickt hätte, auf dem "Jetzt kaufen" steht. Hier steht ja auch, dass dieser Button erst ab August angeführt wurde. Also ich habe nie irgendwelchen AGB zugestimmt oder sonstwas.

Dann wurden mir angeblich Emails geschickt, dass ich die Testmitgliedschaft kündigen muss, wenn die nicht kostenpflichtig werden soll. Ich habe keine Mails bekommen, und selbst wenn wären die im allgemeinen web.de-Spam untergegangen.

Gut, ich habe die letzten paar Seiten in diesem Thread gelesen und auch das verlinkte "Brieffreundschaft oder nicht". Ich habe beschlossen, nicht zu zahlen und auch sonst nichts zu tun, solange die nicht das Gericht involvieren. Ich habe auch kein Kündigungsschreiben oder sonstwas geschickt.

Das Problem ist nun folgendes: Ich habe die Mailadresse erstellt, als ich 14 war. Jetzt bin ich 22 und wohne schon lange nicht mehr zuhause, habe bei web.de aber nie meine Adresse geändert. Erste Frage: Ist das irgendwie strafbar oder sonstwas? Wäre ich in der Pflicht gewesen, die Adresse zu ändern?

Das führt nun dazu, dass meine Eltern die ganze Papierpost von web.de bekommen. Ende Januar kam die erste Mahnung (die erste Papierpost überhaupt von web.de), ich sollte 20€ bezahlen für drei Monate Mitgliedschaft und 5€ Mahngebühr. Ich habs ignoriert und meinen Eltern auch gesagt, dass sie sich keine Gedanken machen sollen. Meine Eltern finden, dass ich es hätte überweisen sollen. Ich wollte nicht, weil ich mich erstens nicht drangsalieren lassen wollte und zweitens, weil die dann wahrscheinlich die restlichen Jahresforderungen auch noch gestellt hätte.

So, nun kam heute ein Brief vom Inkassobüro, natürlich an meine Eltern. Und das hört sich alles richtig furchteinflößend an, die Forderungen belaufen sich jetzt schon auf 80€ und wenn ich nicht bis zum 6.3. überweise, werden es noch mehr. Das hat nun an der Situation nichts geändert und ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass ich nichts tun werde und erst recht nichts überweise. Aber meine Eltern sind ziemlich aufgebracht und wollen, dass ich das erledige. Sie haben Angst, dass irgendwann der Gerichtsvollzieher bei denen vor der Tür steht. Ich habe das zu googlen versucht, aber bin nicht wirklich schlau geworden. Zweite Frage ist also: Unter welchen Umständen würde ein Gerichtsvollzieher kommen? "Gericht" sagt mir, dass zumindest erstmal ein Gericht involviert sein müsste. Ihr habt ja schon geschrieben, dass man dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid erstmal widersprechen kann (und muss). Also solange dem widersprochen wird und es zu keinem Verfahren kommt, wird kein Gerichtsvollzieher kommen, oder? Ich möchte nicht, dass meine Eltern wegen mir Schwierigkeiten bekommen.

Dieses ganze Zeug belastet mich doch irgendwie ziemlich. Ich bin mir recht sicher, dass ich im Recht bin, aber es wäre doch so schön, wenn sich das alles irgendwie in Luft auflösen würde... Dritte Frage: Wie lange dauert es, bis das alles durch ist? Ich meine, wenn es nicht zu einem Verfahren kommt, wie lange hetzen die das Inkassoburö auf mich, bis sie irgendwann aufgeben? Ich will nicht, dass das in Jahren noch wiederkommt und mir in den Hintern beißt. Verfallen solche Forderungen irgendwann?

(Bitte entschuldigt, dass der Eintrag so lang geworden ist.)


----------



## Reducal (22 Februar 2013)

creepymelon schrieb:


> Erste Frage: Ist das irgendwie strafbar oder sonstwas? Wäre ich in der Pflicht gewesen, die Adresse zu ändern?


Nein und nein.



creepymelon schrieb:


> Zweite Frage ist also: Unter welchen Umständen würde ein Gerichtsvollzieher kommen? "Gericht" sagt mir, dass zumindest erstmal ein Gericht involviert sein müsste. Ihr habt ja schon geschrieben, dass man dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid erstmal widersprechen kann (und muss). Also solange dem widersprochen wird und es zu keinem Verfahren kommt, wird kein Gerichtsvollzieher kommen, oder?


Genau so ist es, sonst würde das hier nicht so stehen.



creepymelon schrieb:


> Dritte Frage: Wie lange dauert es, bis das alles durch ist?


Das ist ungewiss. Am besten man legt sich eine neue eMailadresse bei einem anderen Provider zu und lässt sich von den Zusendungen in der alten Sache nicht weiter beeindrucken. Du müsstest erst dann reagieren, wenn ein Mahnbescheid kommt.

Was hältst du davon, wenn den nächste Brief von denen deine Eltern nicht annehmen _"Empfänger unbekannt verzogen?"_


----------



## sparg (23 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
mich hat es jetzt auch erwischt und ich habe eine WEB.de Club Mitgliedschaft an der Backe 
Habe davon auch nur erfahren, als beim Einloggen die Seite mit der Mahnung erschienen ist...habe das Testangebot nicht bewusst angeklickt!
Im Prinzip unterscheidet sich mein Fall auch nicht von den anderen, aber weswegen ich mich dennoch hier im Forum melde ist folgender Grund:

Am 14.02.13 kam die Mahnung, die ich ungesehen gelöscht hab 
Am 15.02.13 habe ich dann beim Einloggen festgestellt, dass hier etwas falsch gelaufen ist

Daraufhin habe ich die Email mit der Mahnung aus dem Postfach geholt und u.a. folgendes geantwortet:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> es wäre sehr nett, wenns Sie mir bitte mitteilen würden wofür ich zahlen soll? Ich habe bewusst keine Zusatzleistungen gebucht! Sagen Sie mir bitte WANN ich WELCHE Option zu welchen Konditionen gebucht haben soll. Auch innerhalb meines Accounts kann ich dies nirgends finden und damit einsehen.
> Unter den Umständen kann ich Ihre Forderung nicht nachvollziehen und werde sie auch nicht begleichen.
> Desweiteren kündige ich hiermit mit sofortiger Wirkung die von Ihnen angemahnte (und mir unbekannte) Zusatzoption, bitte bestätigen Sie mir die Kündigung.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen


 
Kann man dies noch als "hilfsweise" Kündigung durchgehen lassen? Es wird ja klar, dass mir vollkommen unbekannt ist von was in der Mahnung die Rede sein soll.
(Leider kannte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht diese tolle Forum hier, sonst hätte ich den letzten Satz so nie geschrieben)

Da ich eh keine Antwort erwartet habe, habe ich am gleichen Tag noch beim Kundenservice angerufen und mir erklären lassen, was ich angeblich gekauft habe. Im Anschluss wurde mir eine weitere Nummer genannt unter der ich kündigen könnte. Dort habe ich auch angerufen und mir wurde erklärt, dass die Kündigung zum Jahresende eingetragen werden kann. Falls ich eine verkürzte Laufzeit oder ähnliches erwirken möchte, müsste ich mich schriftlich an Web.de wenden.
Dies habe ich dann auch getan und es wurde telefonisch KEINE Kündigung eingetragen.

Noch am gleichen Tag habe ich den Musterbrief aus dem Forum (http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ei-web-de-gmx-de-wie-werde-ich-das-los.33167/) per Mail und Brief rausgeschickt (alles am 15.02.).

Am 21.02 habe ich eine E-Mail erhalten, die sich auf meine Anfrage vom 18.02. bezieht. An diesem Tag habe ich weder schriftlich noch telefonisch in Kontakt mit Web.de gestanden. Aus diesem Grund ist mir nun unklar ob man sich auf meine E-Mail von 15.02 bezieht oder auf den Musterbrief, der per Post durchaus am 18.02. angekommen sein dürfte (war ein Wochenende dazwischen)



> Betreff: Ihre Anfrage vom 18.02.2013
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxx,
> 
> ...


 
Sollte ich die Anfechtung sicherheitshalber per Einschreiben wiederholen, oder habe ich mir mit meiner überstürzten E-Mail schon alle Chancen verspielt?
Denn wenn dies so sein sollte, dann bezahl ich lieber 60€, als später deutlich mehr.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Februar 2013)

Web.de bezieht sich in der Antwort auf Dein Schreiben, und wenn web.de kein anderes Schreiben von Dir mit dem Datum vom 18.2. vorweisen kann, dann muss es das von Dir vorher versendete Schreiben sein (etwas anderes können die dann kaum behaupten).

Es erscheint daher jetzt nicht mehr notwendig, per Einschreiben dasselbe nochmal zuzustellen.

Es ist alles gesagt, was zu sagen war.


----------



## sparg (24 Februar 2013)

Danke für die Antwort.
Es wurde ja nun eine Kündigung eingetragen, was ich bei den geposteten Antwortschreiben anderer User hier im Forum so nicht gesehen habe. Deshalb vermute ich, dass man sich auf meine E-Mail vom 15.02. bezieht, zumal im Betreff ja auch "Ihre Anfrage vom" stand. Der Musterbrief ist ja keine Anfrage gewesen.
Mal angenommen, man bezieht sich tatsächlich auf diese Mail (das falsche Datum mal aussen vor gelassen). Habe ich mit dieser Formulierung bzgl. einer Kündigung schon eingestanden, dass ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist? Und würde mich die Anfechtung des Vertrages dann noch "retten" ?

Tut mir leid, dass ich nochmal frage, aber mir ist es wichtig zu wissen, ob die "Kündigung" noch als hilfsweise Kündigung durchgehen kann. Mein Unwissen über diesen angeblichen Vertrag kommt ja klar zum Ausdruck.


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Februar 2013)

Mit der e-Mail wurde ein Vertragsverhältnis bestritten. Darauf kommt es an. In dem Zusammenhang muss eine ausgesprochene Kündigung als hilfsweise Kündigung bzw. als Erklärung des Widerrufs verstanden werden.


----------



## sparg (24 Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## V12 (28 Februar 2013)

creepymelon schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nun folgendes: Ich habe die Mailadresse erstellt, als ich 14 war. Jetzt bin ich 22 und wohne schon lange nicht mehr zuhause, habe bei web.de aber nie meine Adresse geändert. Erste Frage: Ist das irgendwie strafbar oder sonstwas? Wäre ich in der Pflicht gewesen, die Adresse zu ändern?


 
So war es bei meiner Frau auch. Die hat(te) Ihre E-Mail von Web.de auch schon, als Sie noch bei Ihren Eltern gewohnt hat (inkl. der Anschrift der Eltern). Mittlerweile heißt Sie anders und wohnt auch schon lange nicht mehr im Elternhaus, die Mahnschreiben von Web.de bzw. dem Inkasso-Büro haben aber Ihre Eltern bekommen.

Wir haben dann lediglich auf das allererste Mahnschreiben geantwortet (war ein Vordruck der Verbraucherzentrale) und dann auf keinerlei Mails und Schreiben von Web.de bzw. dem Inkasso-Büro geantwortet.

Ingesamt kamen da schon einige Schreiben zusammen und das ganze ging ca. 1 1/2 Jahre. Die Forderungen gingen von 15 € bis 150 €, als letztes wollte man sich mit 20 € einigen. Im vorletzten Brief wurde mit dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid gedroht, im letzten wurde die ganze Sache eingestellt (der Mail-Account war natürlich schon längst gesperrt).

Fazit: Geduld haben und die Sache absitzen (schreibt sich im Nachhinein eigentlich ganz easy... ).


----------



## Hippo (28 Februar 2013)

V12 schrieb:


> ...Fazit: Geduld haben und die Sache absitzen... ).


Predigen wir hier schon seit achtzehnhundertselbigsmal ...


----------



## mkiter (8 März 2013)

So, hatte ja nun geschrieben, dass meine Tochter auch so ein WEB Abo an der Backe hat. Habe daraufhin per Einschreiben mit Rückschein den hier mehrfach eingestellten Musterbrief hingeschickt. Heute kam nun per Email die folgende Antwort.....:



> Sehr geehrte Frau xxxxx,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht zum WEB.DE Club-Angebot. Folgende Information ist wichtig für Sie:
> 
> ...


 
Das hätte WEB.DE wohl gerne, wenn ich Ihnen ne Kopie des Personalausweises gebe, garantiert nicht. Sollen sie doch gucken wo sie die richtigen Angaben herbkommen. Auf den Hinweis in meinem Schreiben das ich " höchst hilfweise kündige " gehen sie garnicht ein.

Soll ich da noch irgendwas schreiben oder ist das rausgeschmissenes Papier????

[Modedit by Hippo: Quote repariert und die Schrift auf seniorentaugliche Größe gebracht und die immer noch enthaltene Mailadresse entfernt]


----------



## Goblin (8 März 2013)

> Soll ich da noch irgendwas schreiben


 
Deine Lieblings Kochrezepte oder das Vaterunser. Vielleicht können die ja was damit anfangen

Die haben doch deine Daten gar net. Das sollte auch so bleiben


----------



## nich-mit-mir (8 März 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> Deine Lieblings Kochrezepte oder das Vaterunser. Vielleicht können die ja was damit anfangen
> 
> Die haben doch deine Daten gar net. Das sollte auch so bleiben


 
Aber auch nur wenn auf dem Einschreiben keine Anschrift stand.


> Habe daraufhin per Einschreiben mit Rückschein....


----------



## Hippo (8 März 2013)

nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> Aber auch nur wenn auf dem Einschreiben keine Anschrift stand.


 
Goblin ist halt manchmal ein Schnellleser ...
... da kann schon mal ein Satz untergehen


----------



## Goblin (8 März 2013)

> Zu Ihrem Postfach xxx sind leider unvollständige Angaben Ihrer persönlichen Daten hinterlegt. Bitte senden Sie uns bis zum 21.03.2013 eine Kopie Ihres Personalausweises an unsere Postanschrift oder an die unten genannte Faxnummer. Alternativ können Sie das Dokument auch gerne einscannen und uns als PDF-Dateianhang einer E-Mail an [email protected]  schicken


 
Anscheinend stand keine drauf


----------



## Ana Waffel (10 März 2013)

mir is auch das selbe passiert. Vorhin habe ich meiin web.de postfach aufgemacht und da war eine rechnung von web.de Club drin,mit der aufforderung 15 euro zu überweisen.ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern überhaupt die clubmitgliedschaft zugestimmt zu haben.nun weiß ich nicht weiter. Auf jeden fall werde ich da morgen erstmal anrufen und dass klären.


----------



## Goblin (10 März 2013)

> Auf jeden fall werde ich da morgen erstmal anrufen und dass klären


 
Warum ???


----------



## Ana Waffel (10 März 2013)

weil ich 15 euro überweisen soll und ich weiß nicht warum. ich habe nie einer clubmitgliedschaft zugestimmt.


----------



## Goblin (10 März 2013)

Dann gibt es auch keinen Grund da anzurufen. Lies mal die anderen Beiträge


----------



## Ana Waffel (10 März 2013)

bin ich schon dabei.


----------



## CherryBlossom93 (10 März 2013)

Hallo 
also ich habe das gleiche Problem..
da ich eigentlich nie meine nachrichten vin web.de lese habe die ersten Mahnungen nicht mitbekommen
vor kurzem hab ich es mitbekommen und auch bei dem Kundencenter angerufen...
Ich habe meine 2 wöchige frist zum kündingen (nach dem kauf...) verpasst & muss es bezahlen

nun ich habe den gesagt das ich es nicht gekauft habe & auch kein interesse daran hatte
Wort gegen Wort
ich MUSS zahlen, mache ich nicht. 
Selbst wenn ich eine Kündigung schreibe muss ich zahlen.

Vorhin wollte ich mich bei web.de anmelden, mein Konto ist schon gesperrt
es stand nur da, dass ich jetzt mit einem Brief rechnen muss.
Inkasso, oder so etwas :/

hattet ihr das schon?
ich weiß nich was ich machen soll
muss ich dann bezahlen ?
Für eine sache die ich meines wissens nach nicht mal gekauft habe (zumal ich finde das man so nicht mal einen "vertrag" abschließen kann...)


----------



## Goblin (10 März 2013)

> ich weiß nich was ich machen soll


 
Wie wärs mal mit lesen ? Steht alles schon hier ! Es nervt wenn hier immer und immer die gleichen Fragen gestellt werden,obwohl alles schon gefühlte 367456 mal beantwortet wurde


----------



## nich-mit-mir (10 März 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal mit lesen ?


Auch wenn es heißt, "Lesen bildet" ( Aber nicht die B - Zeitung )

Mit lesen allein kommt man aber auch nicht weiter, man muß das gelesene auch verstehen.

Was ich allerdings nicht so ganz  nach diesem Werdegang verstehe ist, das man sich da angeblich nicht mehr dran erinnern kann. Ich behaupte jetzt mal, das sich viele einfach nicht mehr daran erinnern "wollen".


----------



## Hippo (10 März 2013)

Nicht jeder hat seinen Blindenhund immer am PC dabei ...
[sarkasmus off]


----------



## Reducal (11 März 2013)

nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> Ich behaupte jetzt mal, das sich viele einfach nicht mehr daran erinnern "wollen".


Eher noch trifft es der Satz: "...sie _können_ nicht, denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun!"

Web.de und GMX machen es ihren Nutzer so einfach mal eben ein Upgrade durchzuführen und da hat man schnell mal den "falschen" Button geklickt. Die Leute wollen sich nur in ihren Freemailaccount einloggen, doch ihnen wird beim Aufruf der üblichen Startseite entweder eine Klickebunti-Seite vorgeschaltet oder der Anmeldebutton ist mal wieder an einer anderen Stelle, als üblich, recht klein noch dazu und dafür prangt ein Jubeltrubel-Zugangsbutton für das Upgrade vor der Nase des Users. Natürlich könnten die Leute auch lesen, was sie klicken aber ihre Unbeschwertheit lässt sie nicht zwingend auf die Idee dazu kommen.

Mit der Anmeldung zum Upgrade allein ist es aber nicht getan. Im Anschluss an die Ausführung bekommen die Nutzer auch noch die dazu gehörigen eMails, doch die werden gern erfolgreich ignoriert, so wie hier z. B.: 





CherryBlossom93 schrieb:


> da ich eigentlich nie meine nachrichten von web.de lese


----------



## Hippo (11 März 2013)

CherryBlossom93 schrieb:


> ...da ich eigentlich nie meine nachrichten vin web.de lese ...


Nur dann kann es nicht unsere Aufgabe sein jemanden aus einem gültigen Vertrag rauszukloppen.
Wenn jemand nicht in der Lage oder willens ist zu lesen ist es nicht die Schuld des Anbieters.
Du hast es ja explizit durchexerziert und wenn da jetzt noch einer reinrasselt - sorry dann ist er selber schuld.


----------



## Klaushansen (11 März 2013)

Ja genau, als ob Ihr alle jede Mail von Web.de lesen würdet. Ich bin da seit 12 Jahren angemeldet und bekomme von denen gefühlte 500 Spammails pro Monat. Als ob ich da noch irgendwas mit web.de im Betreff wahrnehmen würde.Ich logge mich da nur 2-3 mal im Jahr ein um alles zu löschen und damit den Speicherplatz freizuhalten.

Insbesondere wegen der massiven Werbung halte ich den Zugang des Vertrages und der AGB und Widerrufsbelehrung per Mail für unpassend, da der Empfang nicht sichergestellt ist.

Ich bekam nun auch vollkommen unerwartet den tollen letzte Mahnung Brief von denen.Ich wusste rein gar nichts von irgendeiner Clubmitgliedschaft oder einem Vertrag.

Ich kann mich zwar nicht erinnern irgendwas angeklickt zu haben, aber nachdem ich jahrelang den http://faustjucken.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/logout-nerv.png Button geklickt habe, kann ich einen automatisierten Klick nicht ausschliessen. Darauf spekulieren die ja wohl auch. Mit einer abgegebenen Willenserklärung hat das aber rein gar nichts zu tun.

Mir wurde sogar bestätigt, dass ich die Mahnungen gar nicht bekommen haben kann, weil ich mich seitdem angeblichen Vertragsabschluss gar nicht mehr eingeloggt habe. Trotzdem kam sofort der Inkasso Brief. Das Konto wurde gesperrt und ich kann nichtmal im Nachhinein in Erfahrung bringen, was ich da abgeschlossen haben soll oder ob die mir überhaupt irgendwelche Mails diesbezüglich geschrieben haben. Naja ich sitz die Nummer jetzt aus, das sehe ich echt nicht ein.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 März 2013)

Klaushansen schrieb:


> Ich wusste rein gar nichts von irgendeiner Clubmitgliedschaft oder einem Vertrag.


Viele Accounts werden wegen der simplen Zugangskennung (eMailadresse+Passwort) auch gekapert und die Nutzer missbrauchen den Account dann anderweitig, während die eigentlichen Accountinhaber gar nichts von den Umtrieben wissen.

Wer als Halter sein Auto am Straßenrand unbeaufsichtigt stehen lässt ist auch während seineer Abwesenheit für das Ding verantwortlich. Auch wenn der Vertrag zum Upgrade hier ungültig ist, eine gewisse Verantwortung müssen sich Accountinhaber auch zurechnen lassen und nicht immer nur die Schuld bei anderen suchen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 März 2013)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Wer als Halter sein Auto am Straßenrand unbeaufsichtigt stehen lässt ist auch während seineer Abwesenheit für das Ding verantwortlich. Auch wenn der Vertrag zum Upgrade hier ungültig ist, eine gewisse Verantwortung müssen sich Accountinhaber auch zurechnen lassen und nicht immer nur die Schuld bei anderen suchen.


Um beim Autobeispiel zu bleiben: Wer Autos baut, die nicht abschließbar sind, ist aber auch in der Pflicht.


----------



## Klaushansen (11 März 2013)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Viele Accounts werden wegen der simplen Zugangskennung (eMailadresse+Passwort) auch gekapert und die Nutzer missbrauchen den Account dann anderweitig, während die eigentlichen Accountinhaber gar nichts von den Umtrieben wissen.
> 
> Wer als Halter sein Auto am Straßenrand unbeaufsichtigt stehen lässt ist auch während seineer Abwesenheit für das Ding verantwortlich. Auch wenn der Vertrag zum Upgrade hier ungültig ist, eine gewisse Verantwortung müssen sich Accountinhaber auch zurechnen lassen und nicht immer nur die Schuld bei anderen suchen.


 
Schlechtes Beispiel, für Autos gibt es Versicherungen. Wenn web.de für Hacker anfällig ist (etwa weil sie beliebig viele Einlogversuche ohne Sperre zulassen), dann liegt das in deren Verantwortung.

Eigentlich bin ich davon ausgegeangen, dass ich selber unbewusst den falschen Klick gesetzt habe, aber wo ich so drüber nachdenke, ich konnte mich schon anfang Januar wegen eines angeblich falschen Passworts nicht mehr einloggen. Das war mir aber egal, weil web.de eh fast nutzlos für mich ist.

Und zum Thema die Schuld bei anderen suchen. Wer ein bisschen googlet findet schnell Hunderte wenn nicht Tausende Leute, die von der Geschichte mit der ungewollten Mitgliedschaft betroffen sind. Ich glaube kaum, dass die alle willentlich das kostenlose Testabo abgeschlossen und nur das Kündigen vergessen haben. Ich halte die ganze Art und Weise des Vertragsabschlusses für höchst fragwürdig. Sowas hat für mich auf dem Postweg oder zumindest unter der Eingabe von Zahlungsmöglichkeiten zu erfolgen. Aber wenn man seine Bankdaten eingeben müsste, dann würden ja nicht soviele Leute darauf reinfallen. Ein Klick ist schnell unbedacht gesetzt und wie gesagt die ganzen web.de (Spam)mails lesen doch nur Leute mit viel Langeweile.


----------



## Goblin (11 März 2013)

> Schlechtes Beispiel, für Autos gibt es Versicherungen


 
Die würde in diesem Fall aber nicht zahlen


----------



## Hippo (11 März 2013)

Klaushansen schrieb:


> ... Ich halte die ganze Art und Weise des Vertragsabschlusses für höchst fragwürdig. Sowas hat für mich auf dem Postweg oder zumindest unter der Eingabe von Zahlungsmöglichkeiten zu erfolgen. Aber wenn man seine Bankdaten eingeben müsste, dann würden ja nicht soviele Leute darauf reinfallen...


Klaus, da mußt Du Dich an die Regierung wenden die die Gesetze macht, u.a. eben das das den Fernabsatz regelt.
Und mit den Bankdaten - warum soll ich bei einem Test meine Bankdaten aus der Hand geben ...
Etliche Fälle derer die Du in den Foren findest stammen noch aus früherer Zeit als die Anmeldung wirklich zweifelhaft war. Der Rest ab Einführung der Buttonlösung deren Ablauf ja hier von Reducal dokumentiert wurde ist m.E. verursacht durch "Computing ohne Blindenhund" gepaart mit herzerfrischender Naivität (siehe CherryBlossom und Du). Es werden von WEB.DE, GMX und den anderen Freemailern keine Spammails versandt, sondern die User bezahlen damit den Preis für die Benutzung der kostenlosen Dienstleistung. Wenn ich das nicht will darf ich keinen Freemailer einsetzen.


----------



## Klaushansen (11 März 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Klaus, da mußt Du Dich an die Regierung wenden die die Gesetze macht, u.a. eben das das den Fernabsatz regelt.
> Und mit den Bankdaten - warum soll ich bei einem Test meine Bankdaten aus der Hand geben ...
> Etliche Fälle derer die Du in den Foren findest stammen noch aus früherer Zeit als die Anmeldung wirklich zweifelhaft war. Der Rest ab Einführung der Buttonlösung deren Ablauf ja hier von Reducal dokumentiert wurde ist m.E. verursacht durch "Computing ohne Blindenhund" gepaart mit herzerfrischender Naivität (siehe CherryBlossom und Du). Es werden von WEB.DE, GMX und den anderen Freemailern keine Spammails versandt, sondern die User bezahlen damit den Preis für die Benutzung der kostenlosen Dienstleistung. Wenn ich das nicht will darf ich keinen Freemailer einsetzen.


 
Ich habe mich nirgendwo beschwert, dass sie Spammails schicken. Mir ist klar, dass sich der Dienst so finanziert. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass niemand erwarten kann, dass man diese Mails überhaupt beachtet. Dementsprechend habe ich auch weder Vertragsbestätigung noch AGB oder Widerrufbelehrung zu Gesicht bekommen. Mahnungen schonmal gar nicht, da ich mich seit 5 Monaten dort nicht mehr eingelogt habe.

Es ist zudem nicht unüblich, dass man bei Probeabos gleich eine Zahlweise hinterlegen muss für den Fall dass man das Abo ohnehin haben möchte. Wenn ich in irgendwelchen Shops auf Kaufen klicke, muss ich ja auch Kreditkarte, Bankdaten, Paypal etc. hinterlegen.

Ich bin seit 1991 im Internet untwerwegs und wie gesagt sei 12 Jahren bei web.de. Ich kenne mich bestens aus und habe schon zig Angebote von Web.de dankend abgelehnt. Ich habe auch diesmal ganz sicher nirgendwo ein Häkchen gesetzt und dann auf Kaufen geklickt.
Einen unbewussten überhasteten Klick irgendwohin kann man natürlich nie gänzlich ausschliessen, aber das was Reducal da schildert habe ich im Oktober ganz sicher so nicht auf meinem Monitor zu sehen bekommen.

Du wirst schon sehen, es werden noch viele naive Leute ohne Blindenhund in diese und andere Foren kommen und sich beschweren. Einige davon werden sicher vergessen haben das Abo zu kündigen und wollen sich irgendwie rauswinden, aber viele werden genauso wie ich aus heiterem Himmel postalisch eine letzte Mahnung bekommen. Früher wäre ich genauso arrogant wie einige User hier über die vermeintliche Inkompetenz solcher Leute hergezogen, aber wenn es einen selber trifft und man von nichts weiss, ist das Ganze dann nicht mehr so witzig.

Web.de und Konsorten könnten so leicht Abhilfe schaffen, aber warum wohl tun sie es nicht und handhaben es immer noch in ähnlicher Form wie seit 9 Jahren? Weil man so besser Leute mit Inkasso und Anwälten einschüchtern und abkassieren kann.


----------



## Hippo (11 März 2013)

Klaushansen schrieb:


> ...Du wirst schon sehen, es werden noch viele naive Leute ohne Blindenhund in diese und andere Foren kommen und sich beschweren...


Der Thread hat nicht umsonst weit über 1400 Beiträge, nimm den über GMX noch dazu ...



Klaushansen schrieb:


> ... Einige davon werden sicher vergessen haben das Abo zu kündigen und wollen sich irgendwie rauswinden ...


Die Masse in letzter Zeit



Klaushansen schrieb:


> ...aber viele werden genauso wie ich aus heiterem Himmel postalisch eine letzte Mahnung bekommen...


Aus heiterem Himmel? Kennst Duu die Rechtsprechung darüber wenn man seinen "normalen" Briefkasten 5 Monate nicht leert?



Klaushansen schrieb:


> ...Früher wäre ich genauso arrogant wie einige User hier über die vermeintliche Inkompetenz solcher Leute hergezogen...


Arroganz geht anders. Lies die beiden Threads und Du wirst mich verstehen



Klaushansen schrieb:


> ... aber wenn es einen selber trifft und man von nichts weiss, ist das Ganze dann nicht mehr so witzig...


Du kannst nach Deiner von Dir selber geschilderten Handlungsweise die Schuld nicht komplett von Dir weisen



Klaushansen schrieb:


> ...Web.de und Konsorten könnten so leicht Abhilfe schaffen, aber warum wohl tun sie es nicht und handhaben es immer noch in ähnlicher Form wie seit 9 Jahren?...


Was sollen die Firmen noch tun, Ausweiskopie, Einkommensbescheinigung und was noch verlangen?
Es sind immer noch mündige Bürger die wählen und Verträge abschließen dürfen und von denen ein Mindestmaß an Übersicht zu erwarten ist. Kopf in den Sand stecken gehört nicht dazu. (5 Monate nicht in den Briefkasten gucken)



Klaushansen schrieb:


> ...Weil man so besser Leute mit Inkasso und Anwälten einschüchtern und abkassieren kann.


Ich denke wenn Du Deine Mails gelesen hättest wäre es nicht passiert


----------



## Klaushansen (12 März 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Der Thread hat nicht umsonst weit über 1400 Beiträge, nimm den über GMX noch dazu ...
> 
> 
> Die Masse in letzter Zeit
> ...


 
Das könnten wir jetzt noch ewig fortsetzen, aber ich belasse es mal dabei. Vor Gericht wird die Sache wohl eh niemals gehen, denn die haben sicher kein Interesse daran mit der Nummer baden zu gehen. Dann hätte man ja ein Urteil, auf dass sich die Clubmitglieder wider Willen berufen könnten. Mich würde ja mal interessieren wieviel die ganze unfreiwillige Kundschaft pro Jahr abwirft. Es wird sicher nicht wenig sein, sonst würden sich Inkasso + Anwälte nicht lohnen.


----------



## Hippo (12 März 2013)

Klaushansen schrieb:


> ... Vor Gericht wird die Sache wohl eh niemals gehen ...


Da würde ich mittelfristig nicht drauf wetten


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 März 2013)

Klaushansen schrieb:


> ...arrogant wie einige User hier über die vermeintliche Inkompetenz solcher Leute hergezogen....


Womöglich sprechen wir gar die selbe Sprache, soviel nur dazu: 





Klaushansen schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich bestens aus ....


...für dich vielleicht, aber die Allgemeinheit hier wirst du kaum befruchten können.



Klaushansen schrieb:


> ....es werden noch viele naive Leute ohne Blindenhund in diese und andere Foren kommen und sich beschweren.


Ist anzunehmen, denn bei dzt rd. 31 Mio. werbefinanzierten Free-Accounts ist der Mutterbetrieb von GMX und Web.de, die United Internet AG, der führende europäische Internet-Spezialist.


----------



## mkiter (12 März 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> Anscheinend stand keine drauf


 
Der Rückschein ging an meine Anschrift zurück. Auf dem Brief selber haben wir nur den Namen meiner Tochter geschrieben, da uns ja schon bei der Rechnung aufgefallen war, dass dort die Anschrift der Grossmutter aber mit falscher PLZ steht. Ich glaube nicht das jemand in der Poststelle  so schlau war, kurz den Rückschein zu kopieren. Sonst würden sie nicht um eine Kopie des Ausweises bitten.


----------



## creepymelon (19 März 2013)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich habe weiter da oben schon mal geschrieben und möchte mich für die bisherigen Antworten bedanken. 



Reducal schrieb:


> Was hältst du davon, wenn den nächste Brief von denen deine Eltern nicht annehmen _"Empfänger unbekannt verzogen?"_



Mir gefällt die Idee, aber es macht mich doch etwas unsicher. Was passiert, wenn die doch irgendwann einen Mahnbescheid vom Gericht schicken wollen und ich dann nicht auffindbar bin? Ich meine nur, falls die doch irgendwann "ernst" machen wollen, würde ich es gern mitbekommen.

Na ja, mittlerweile habe ich (bzw. meine Eltern) noch mal Post vom Inkassobüro bekommen. Inhaltlich ähnlich wie der letzte Brief. Seltsam fand ich, dass sie meine fehlende Reaktion auf ihr Schreiben als "Akzeptanz der Forderungen" werten.

Jetzt drohen sie auch noch mit einer Meldung bei der Schufa. Ich habe davon schon in einem anderen Thread gelesen, finde das jetzt aber nicht wieder. Was ich gelesen habe war, dass man bei umstrittenen Forderungen die Eintragung bei der Schufa verhindern kann. Was genau muss man da tun? Ich habe in diesem Thread bisher nicht gelesen, dass es bei irgendjemandem zu einem Schufaeintrag kam, aber ich nehme mal an ein Hinweis an die Schufa kann nicht schaden.


Ich würde mich über Antworten freuen, aber im Moment ist die Stimmung etwas feindselig in diesem Thread, oder kommt es mir nur so vor? Ich kann verstehen, dass es frustrierend ist, wenn Leute immer wieder Sachen fragen, die schon tausendmal beantwortet wurden... aber es ist einfach ein ziemlich dummes Gefühl, wenn plötzlich jemand mit solchen Forderungen vor einem steht. Und dann liest man Sachen nach und es trifft schon irgendwie zu, aber die individuelle Situation ist immer einen Tick anders und man hätte halt gern Gewissheit. Natürlich ist das nicht eure Aufgabe. Ich weiß auch nicht. Das Bedürfnis nach Sicherheit ist nur ziemlich groß. Und jetzt mach ich mir Sorgen, dass ich euch nerve.


----------



## Reducal (19 März 2013)

creepymelon schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn die doch irgendwann einen Mahnbescheid vom Gericht schicken wollen und ich dann nicht auffindbar bin?


einem Gericht müssen die schon die echte Adesse vorlegen, das Gericht prüft die Zustellbarkeit nicht. Wenn ein gerichtl. Schreiben retoure geht dann weiß das Gericht Bescheid und teilt das dem Antragsteller auch so mit. Da passier sonst gar nichts.


----------



## V12 (25 März 2013)

creepymelon schrieb:


> Jetzt drohen sie auch noch mit einer Meldung bei der Schufa. Ich habe davon schon in einem anderen Thread gelesen, finde das jetzt aber nicht wieder. Was ich gelesen habe war, dass man bei umstrittenen Forderungen die Eintragung bei der Schufa verhindern kann. Was genau muss man da tun? Ich habe in diesem Thread bisher nicht gelesen, dass es bei irgendjemandem zu einem Schufaeintrag kam, aber ich nehme mal an ein Hinweis an die Schufa kann nicht schaden.


 
Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß man Bescheid bekommt, sollte ein Eintrag bei der Schufa zustande kommen. Diesen kann man - wenn ich mich recht errinnere, "ablehnen" / "stornieren" / "verhindern", in dem man angibt, daß die Situation momentan strittig ist.

Falls ich mich irren sollte, bitte ich um Entschuldigung bzw. um Korrektur.


----------



## Goblin (25 März 2013)

> Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß man Bescheid bekommt, sollte ein Eintrag bei der Schufa zustande kommen


 
Nööö,von alleine schicken die nix. Da musste schon selbst tätig werden und nachfragen


----------



## Hippo (25 März 2013)

Du meldest der Schufa (und zweckmäßigerweise auch der Creditreform) daß die Forderung (genau beschreiben) strittig ist - feddisch


----------



## Teleton (25 März 2013)

Bei der Gelegenheit kann man ja selbst mitteilen, dass die Forderung strittig ist.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 März 2013)

Sobald die 1&1 bzw. das Inkassobüro Kenntnis von der Streitigkeit der Forderung hat (was durch Versenden des Musterbriefs ja nun wirklich der Fall sein muss...), dürfen die keinen Eintrag bei der Schufa vornehmen. § 28a BDSG.

Das Drohgeschwurbel mit den üblichen Textbausteinen ändert daran nichts.

Wenn trotz streitiger Forderung ein Schufa-Eintrag erfolgt, kann man diesen Eintrag notfalls z.B. mit einstweiliger Verfügung entfernen lassen.

Aus diesen Gründen sind solche Fälle in Sachen web.de auch bisher nicht bekannt geworden, jedenfalls nicht bei Widerspruch.


----------



## creepymelon (26 März 2013)

Vielen, vielen Dank für die Antworten. 




Antiscammer schrieb:


> Sobald die 1&1 bzw. das Inkassobüro Kenntnis von der Streitigkeit der Forderung hat (was durch Versenden des Musterbriefs ja nun wirklich der Fall sein muss...), dürfen die keinen Eintrag bei der Schufa vornehmen. § 28a BDSG.



Ich habe mit den guten Leuten bei web.de nur ein einziges Mal kommuniziert, um überhaupt zu erfahren, ob die Sperrung wegen ausstehender Zahlungen echt ist oder ob es auf ihrer Seite irgendeinen Einbruch ins System gab. Ansonsten habe ich nie Mails, Briefe oder sonstwas an sie geschrieben (nach "Brieffreundschaft oder nicht" hier im Forum). Also abgesehen vom ersten Anruf, in dem ich sagte, dass ich sicher nichts dergleichen angeklickt habe, haben sie von mir nie gehört, dass ich dich Forderung für falsch halte.

Gut, dann also ein Brief an die Schufa. Am besten mit Einwurfeinschreiben und so, nehm ich an. Oder sollte ich erst die Schufaauskunft anfordern, um zu sehen, ob schon etwas eingetragen ist? Blöd wäre dann nur, dass ich meine freie Auskunft für dieses Jahr schon los bin.


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 März 2013)

Normaler Brief an Schufa reicht. Weise die Schufa auf die strittige Forderung in Sachen 1 & 1 Internet bzw. web.de hin und fordere gleichzeitig dazu auf, Einmeldungen dieser Firmen aufgrund der Strittigkeit der Forderung gesondert zu beachten und eine sofortige Benachrichtigung im Einmeldungsfall vorzunehmen.

Aber aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich, dass es keine Einmeldung geben wird.


----------



## bony1988 (28 März 2013)

Hallo.
Bin hier neu und das alles ist neuland für mich.
Habe schon einige Beiträge gelesen und wollte nochmal nachfragen wie ich weiter vorgehen muss.

Ich fange einfach mal an.
Ich habe letzten Monat einen Brief bekommen an meine alte Anschrift den ich überreicht bekommen habe, in dem drinsteht das ich über meine Email-Adresse die ich seit 2003/4 habe, ein Abo angenommen habe. Das Abo hatte ich angeblich 06/2012 zur Fussball-Europameisterschaft angeklickt und akzeptiert. Vorab, Ich bin mir sicher das ich dies nicht gemacht habe !

Es war schon der 3 Brief (angeblich) mit Mahnung über 25 Euro. Ich habe darauf web.de angerufen und mal nachgefragt. Der Herr am Telefon sagte mir, daß ich meine Verpflichtungen nachkommen müsste und das ich drauf aufmerksam gemacht wurde das wenn ich, dass Kostenlose Abo annehme es Automatisch weiterlaufen würde was später dann kostenpflichtig würde. Ich sagte ihm auch, dass ich zu 100% kein Abo angeklickt habe und das ich das nicht zahlen werde uvm.

Ich habe dann im Internet rumgeschöckert und bin darauf gestoßen.
Hilfe! Ungewolltes Abo bei web.de/gmx.de. Wie werde ich das los? | Diskussionsforum auf computerbetrug.de

Ich habe das ausgedruckt, ausgefüllt ( die Unterschrift Maschinell ) und per einschreiben hingeschickt, wie auch per Email, mit email von gmx.de

Heute kam ein Brief

So wie ich gehe weiter? Angeblich ist meine Kündigung angenommen worden??!?? Endtermin 23.01.2014. Doch muss bis dato zahlen?

Danke im vorraus für eure Hilfe.

MFG


----------



## Hippo (28 März 2013)

Bony, zu diesem Schreiben gibt es bestimmt in diesem Thread schon 5 bis 10 ausführliche Lösungsansätze und Beschreibungen.
Lesen solltest Du bitte schon erstmal.
Wenn dann noch Fragen überbleiben kannst Du Dich gern wieder melden und die offenen Punkte klären


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 März 2013)

Zur Zeit ist bei 1 & 1 Internet (web.de, gmx.de) wieder große "Ostergeschenkezeit". Dieses Jahr entwickelt sich bei dem Haufen ohnehin als das "große Geschenkejahr". "Geburtstagsgeschenke", "Namenstaggeschenke", Erinnerung an "nicht wahrgenommene Geschenke" - es ist ein Graus!


----------



## bony1988 (28 März 2013)

Also, so wie ich mitbekommen habe, sollte ich demnächst alle Briefe/Mahnungen ignorieren und den Inkasso-Brief wirderufen?!?Hoffe die Tackern mich nicht so zu wie bei
*Phil_th *


----------



## Hippo (28 März 2013)

bony1988 schrieb:


> ...Hoffe die Tackern mich nicht so zu...


Da hast Du vergebens gehofft ...


----------



## Reducal (28 März 2013)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit ist bei 1 & 1 Internet (web.de, gmx.de) wieder große "Ostergeschenkezeit".


Siehe dazu hier:





Reducal schrieb:


> Beispiel gmx


----------



## bony1988 (28 März 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Da hast Du vergebens gehofft ...


 
Was ein Mist, muss ich mich mit dem DRECK noch auseinander setzen. Wünschen den verantwortlichen XXX

[Modedit by Hippo: unangebrachte Ausdrucksweise entfernt
Immer schön die Contenance bewahren.
Vier Wochen Dünnpfiff und kein Blatt Klopapier reicht als Verwünschung!]


----------



## Klaushansen (29 März 2013)

Obwohl ich web.de noch in meinem Schreiben noch extra meine neue Adresse habe zukommen lassen, schrieb das Inkasso an meine Eltern. Naja "Verzogen" drauf und zurück in den Briefkasten, habe nun schon 3 Wochen nichts mehr gehört. In was für Abständen verschwenden die denn so im Schnitt Papier?


----------



## Reducal (29 März 2013)

Klaushansen schrieb:


> In was für Abständen verschwenden die denn so im Schnitt Papier?


Per Briefpost weiß ichs nicht aber per eMail etwa 2-3 Tage.


----------



## Klaushansen (29 März 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Per Briefpost weiß ichs nicht aber per eMail etwa 2-3 Tage.


 
Ok da hat web.de wohl auch gepennt. Meine E-Mail habe ich denen mitgeteilt und hatte auch schon Kontakt mit denen. Die Web.de Adresse ist ja gesperrt.


----------



## creepymelon (30 März 2013)

Klaushansen schrieb:


> In was für Abständen verschwenden die denn so im Schnitt Papier?



Bin auch gerade dabei, schön von denen zugespammt zu werden. Erster Brief Ende Januar (Mahnung), dann Mitte/Ende Februar (Inkasso), dann Mitte März (Inkasso) und heute noch einer (Anwalt). Also alle drei Wochen könnte schon ein Brief kommen. Keine Ahnung, wie das später im Verlauf ist. Irgendwann sollte es ja weniger werden.

Dazu  habe ich dann auch gleich eine Frage. Über die beiden Schreiben vom Inkassobüro habe ich mir nicht allzuviele Sorgen gemacht. Nun trudelte heute bei meinen Eltern ein Brief vom Anwalt ein -- leider haben sie mich erst angerufen, nachdem sie den Brief schon aufgemacht haben, sonst hätte ich ihnen wohl gesagt, dass sie den "unbekannt verzogen" zurückschicken sollen. Gut, der Herr Anwalt schreibt, dass sich die Forderungen mittlerweile auf 91€ belaufen und jetzt auch noch Zinsen dazukommen. Wie auch immer. Was mich verunsichert ist folgendes: Es steht geschrieben, dass der Anwalt der web.de empfehlen wird, Klage gegen mich zu erheben. Ich bin mir unsicher, ob das nur die gewöhnliche Panikmacherei ist oder ob mehr dahintersteckt. Einerseits nehme ich an, dass 1&1 als großes Unternehmen sowieso eine juristische Abteilung hat und die wegen jeder Kleinigkeit einen Anwalt einschalten (können). Andererseits möchte ich nicht einer der 5 von 100.000 (stand hier irgendwo), die am Ende tatsächlich angeklagt werden.

Ist ein Schreiben vom Anwalt mit Androhung einer Klage "normal"?


----------



## Hippo (31 März 2013)

creepymelon schrieb:


> ... empfehlen wird, Klage gegen mich zu erheben. Ich bin mir unsicher, ob das nur die gewöhnliche Panikmacherei ist ...





creepymelon schrieb:


> Ist ein Schreiben vom Anwalt mit Androhung einer Klage "normal"?


Ja und das übliche Mahndrohpupsen


----------



## Reducal (31 März 2013)

creepymelon schrieb:


> Anwalt


Macht zuerst einmal nichts. Anwalt ist in diesem Fall nur eine etwas höhere Mahnstufe, auf die man nicht zwingend reagieren muss. Hattest du der Forderung von Web.de bereits widersprochen? Wenn ja, dann ists ja gut, wenn nein, dann auch nicht weiter schlimm. Allerdings solltest du oder besser deine Eltern aufpassen, was nächstens für Post kommt, denn für viele Forderungen werden durch diese Anwälte dann gleich gerichtliche Mahnbescheide beantragt. Näheres dazu > HIER <.


----------



## mkiter (2 April 2013)

Wäre jemand so nett, evtl. so einen Musterbrief an die Schufa hier reinzustellen oder mir zu sagen, wo ich den finde. Wäre super nett. Danke


----------



## Hippo (2 April 2013)

Liebe Schufa,
die Abzock GmbH erhebt folgende Forderung gegen mich [Daten einsetzen]
Diese Forderung ist von mir strittig gestellt.
Sollte die Abzock GmbH diese einmelden fordere ich Sie auf mich davon in Kenntnis zu setzen


----------



## mkiter (3 April 2013)

Danke !!!!!


----------



## SunnyDay (7 April 2013)

Klaushansen schrieb:


> Ich habe mich nirgendwo beschwert, dass sie Spammails schicken. Mir ist klar, dass sich der Dienst so finanziert. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass niemand erwarten kann, dass man diese Mails überhaupt beachtet. Dementsprechend habe ich auch weder Vertragsbestätigung noch AGB oder Widerrufbelehrung zu Gesicht bekommen. Mahnungen schonmal gar nicht, da ich mich seit 5 Monaten dort nicht mehr eingelogt habe...


[Modedit by Hippo: Überflüssigen Fullquote gekürzt]

Hallo, ich bin neu hier im Forum, und mir geht es aehnlich wie Klaus, d.h. ich war mir ueberhaupt nicht bewusst, dass ich angeblich einen 'Vertrag' fuer den web.de Club abgeschlossen hatte, bis ich zufaellig mal ein Mahnungsschreiben gesehen habe. Muss wohl aus Versehen mal auf irgendwas geklickt haben, wo sie einem mal wieder irgendeine Geburtstagsueberraschung andrehen wollten, und habe nie einen Vertrag oder Rechnung bekommen, da ich grundsaetzlich saemtlichen 'Spam' von web.de loesche.
Da sie mir in der Mahnung gedroht haben, ab einem bestimmten Datum mein Account zu sperren, hab ich (nachdem ein Gespraech mit denen natuerlich absolut fuer die Katze war!) die ersten 15 Euro gezahlt, um Zeit zu gewinnen und mir zwischenzeitlich ein neues Account bei einem anstaendigen Anbieter einzurichten und saemtliche Daten und Kontakte zu exportieren.
Da ich aber weder Interesse am web.de Club habe noch einsehe, warum ich solche Bauernfaengerei unterstuetzen sollte, habe ich die naechste Rechnung und Mahnung einfach ignoriert. Nun haben sie mit die 3. Mahnung geschickt und mein Account gesperrt (was mir mittlerweile voellig egal ist, das ich es eh nicht mehr benutze) und mit einem Inkassoverfahren gedroht. Sie haben dieses letzte Schreiben an die Adresse meiner Eltern geschickt, wo ich schon seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr wohne, da ich nicht mehr in Deutschland angemeldet bin und im Ausland lebe.
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, ob web.de sich die Muehe macht, ihre 'Kunden' bis ins Ausland zu verfolgen? Ich werde meinen Eltern sagen, dass sie den Brief als 'Verzogen' zurueckschicken sollen (allerdings haben sie ihn schon aufgemacht...).
Freue mich auf eure Ratschlaege.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (7 April 2013)

SunnyDay schrieb:


> Muss wohl aus Versehen mal auf irgendwas geklickt haben, wo sie einem mal wieder irgendeine Geburtstagsueberraschung andrehen wollten


 
Das mit dem "versehen" ist immer so eine Sache, wie man hier schön nachlesen kann



SunnyDay schrieb:


> ...wo ich schon seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr wohne, da ich nicht mehr in Deutschland angemeldet bin und im Ausland lebe.


 
Ob ein Wohnsitz im Ausland schützt sei mal dahin gestellt ( Kommt immer drauf an, wie "böse" der Gläubiger ist/wird, unmöglich ist es jedenfalls nicht). Web.de gehört zu 1&1 und die gehören zu United Internet diese haben z.B. vor einigen Jahren diesen Mail-Provider übernommen.


----------



## Reducal (7 April 2013)

SunnyDay schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, ob web.de sich die Muehe macht, ihre 'Kunden' bis ins Ausland zu verfolgen?


Welches Ausland?

Der SunnyDay hat seit seiner Anmeldung bei web.de seine Adresse nicht geändert. Nach dem er nun im Ausland lebt, kommen die Zuschriften an seine ehemalige Anschrift, zu den Eltern.

Nun könnte man abkürzen und dem Support mitteilen, dass der Brief bei den Elern versehentlich von diesen geöffent wurde. Bei der Gelegenheit kann man dem Support sicher auch mitteilen, in welchem Land man lebt.

Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass die sich davon beeindrucken lassen. Deshalb sollten dann alle Schreiben die noch eintrudeln einfach ignoriert werden. Im Ausland (wenn nicht Österreich) verfolgen die das nicht wirklich, dort bleibts dann beim eMailverkehr.

Alles in allem würde es aber auch reichen, wenn man gar nicht weiter auf den Schnulli reagiert und alles, was kommt in die Tonne tritt (einschließlich er web.de-eMailadresse). Allerdings - die Briefpost kam doch nicht von web.de sondern von wem?


----------



## creepymelon (9 April 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Macht zuerst einmal nichts. Anwalt ist in diesem Fall nur eine etwas höhere Mahnstufe, auf die man nicht zwingend reagieren muss. Hattest du der Forderung von Web.de bereits widersprochen? Wenn ja, dann ists ja gut, wenn nein, dann auch nicht weiter schlimm. Allerdings solltest du oder besser deine Eltern aufpassen, was nächstens für Post kommt, denn für viele Forderungen werden durch diese Anwälte dann gleich gerichtliche Mahnbescheide beantragt. Näheres dazu > HIER <.



Vielen Dank für den Link, das war sehr informativ. 



SunnyDay schrieb:


> Ich werde meinen Eltern sagen, dass sie den Brief als 'Verzogen' zurueckschicken sollen (allerdings haben sie ihn schon aufgemacht...).



Ich denke da werden noch genug Briefe kommen, die zurückgeschickt werden können. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die wenig beeindruckt davon, wenn man ihnen mitteilt, dass man gar nicht mehr dort wohnt. Mein Vater hat neulich bei der Anwaltskanzlei angerufen, von der der letzte Brief kam. Die wollten gar nichts davon wissen, dass ich nicht mehr da wohne. Sollte noch ein Brief kommen geht der direkt retour.


----------



## SunnyDay (9 April 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Allerdings - die Briefpost kam doch nicht von web.de sondern von wem?


 
Was meinst du denn damit???


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2013)

Wer hat dir geschrieben? War das wirklich Web.de oder z. B. eine Inkassobude?


----------



## SunnyDay (9 April 2013)

Das kam noch von web.de, war die letzte Mahnung


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 April 2013)

Gerade eben im Mülleimer gelandet. So schnell schießt der Preis in die Höhe. Die Gier mancher ist doch recht unverhohlen. Hätten sie wenigstens auf anderem Papier gedruckt und anständig perforiert, dann hätte es einem sinnvollen Verwendungszweck zugeführt werden können.


----------



## Cachucho (17 April 2013)

Hallo liebe Foris,

die Web.delos wollen auch 15 € von mir. Das möchte ich nicht bezahlen, denn ich habe bewusst kein Vertrag abgeschlossen. Ich brauche nicht Mitglied in einem Club zu sein um Emails zu schicken oder welche zu bekommen. Ich habe jetzt die 2. Mahnung von Web.de bekommen (Mehrstufe 02). Eine Frage hier in der Runde: 

Weiß jemand ob man solche Fällen vor Gericht wegen Belästigung (Betrugsversuch) klagen kann bzw. auf Schmerzensgeld bestehen?

G - C

PS.: Deutsch ist für mich eine Fremdsprache, daher bitte um Verständnis für mögliche Schreibfehler.


----------



## Goblin (17 April 2013)

> Weiß jemand ob man solche Fällen vor Gericht wegen Belästigung (Betrugsversuch) klagen kann bzw. auf Schmerzensgeld bestehen?


 
Nein


----------



## Steff88 (18 April 2013)

Seit Montag will web.de auch von mir Geld erpressen!

Per E-Mail plötzlich der Hinweis einer Mahnung. In der Mail an sich stand nicht, für was und wie viel ich zahlen soll, nur dass ich umgehend zahlen soll. Anhänge von Web.de habe ich nie geöffnet, auf Grund der Virusgefahr im Falle eine Fälschung! Nur von Firmen mit denen ich einen Vertrag abschlossen habe, öffne ich Anhänge, Web.de gehört nicht dazu! Nichtmal 24Stunden später dann die Meldung nach dem Einloggen, dass die NOCH kein Zahlungseingang feststellen konnten und mit Inkasso drohen.

Ich habe an den Kundenservice per mail Widerspruch eingelegt und gebeten , die Echtheit der Mail zu prüfen, da ich es Anfangs noch für eine Fälschung einer Betrügerfirma hielt (wusste da noch nicht, dass Web.de selber eine Mail wie eine Betrügerfirma sendet  )

Dann habe ich Vorgestern meine Profil aufgesucht, zu meiner Überraschung stand da, dass ich seit September 2012 eine Club-Vertrag habe, obwohl ich sowas nie abgeschlossen habe.

Ich habe nie einer der Werbeangebote angenommen.

Kann jedoch sein, dass auch ich auf den Web.de Betrug rein gefallen bin. Zunächst kommen nach dem Einloggen Einblendungen wie Glückwünsche oder anderes in eigener Sache, aber noch kein Angebot, in der Mitte das Feld "weiter zum Postfach". Diese Einblendung nervt, und man will schnell weiter zum Postfach. Man gewöhnt sich daran auf "Weiter zum Postfach" zu klicken" Irgendwann haben die das Feld still und heimlich ausgetauscht, und dort ein "Kaufen" Feld hin gemacht. Ich meine ich habe NIE auf kaufen geklickt, kann jedoch schon sein, dass ich da drafu geklickt habe, in der Annahme, es sei "weiter zum Postfach"

Eine Bestätigung oder eine Mail die ich bestätigen musste, hab ich nie erhalten, es ging danach immer weiter zum Postfach.

In jedem Fall kann ich mein Postfach noch weiter nutzten, obwohl nach dem Einloggen steht, dass es gesperrt ist, eigenartig???


Außer für die Registrierung für Foren nutze ich es aber nicht mehr um mein Postfach eines anderen Anbieters Spam-Frei zu halten.

Mein anderes Web.de Account habe ich rigeros gelöscht, geht aber mit diesem wo die Mahnung drauf ist nicht.

Ich habe per Mail Widerspruch eingelegt, gebeten die Kosten zu löschen, darauf hingewiesen, dass die ein Fehler gemacht habe und werde alles weitere einfach ignorieren. Den Schriftverkehr habe ich für den Fall der Fälle ausgedruckt!


----------



## Cachucho (18 April 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> Nein


Danke Goblin für die prompte Rückmeldung. Ich bin aber der Meinung, was nicht ist, kann es werden. Früher gab es auch kein Internet, oder?

G v C


----------



## BenTigger (18 April 2013)

Du hast recht, früher gab es auch noch die Hexenverbrennung...
Aber ob wirklich mal ein Politiker durchsetzt, das es Strafbar wird, wegen Geldforderungen in den Knast zu kommen, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Eher werden die Hexenverbrennungen wieder eingeführt...

Ähm.. falls es schon soweit ist...   meine Nachbarin macht Morgens immer so komische Beschwöhrungszeremonien. Das ist bestimmt eine Hexe...
Die kocht auch jeden morgen so komische Hexentinkturen....
Mein Nachbar versucht das runterzuwiegeln... er sagt, sie sagt nur immer jeden Morgen: "Moin mein Schatz, hast du gut geschlafen?" und kocht ihm einen Kaffee..
Hexenwerk sage ich... Er unterstützt die Hexe auch noch... Weg mit dem Pack....


----------



## Cachucho (18 April 2013)

Tigger, solche Nachbarn habe ich leider nicht. Bei mir läuft alles in geordnete Bahnen, ehr langweilig bei mir hier in der Gegend! Du Glückskind!


----------



## nich-mit-mir (18 April 2013)

Steff88 schrieb:


> Mein anderes Web.de Account habe ich rigeros gelöscht, geht aber mit diesem wo die Mahnung drauf ist nicht.
> 
> Ich habe per Mail Widerspruch eingelegt, gebeten die Kosten zu löschen, darauf hingewiesen, dass die ein Fehler gemacht habe und werde alles weitere einfach ignorieren. Den Schriftverkehr habe ich für den Fall der Fälle ausgedruckt!


 
Das Web.de die Kosten löscht ( hört sich irgendwie blöd an, auf die Forderung verzichtet besser ) ist ehr unwahrscheinlich. Such Dir schon mal einen neuen Mail-Provider, denn als nächstes kommt die Sperrung Deinen Accounts.

Und das Du auf keinen Button geklickt hast, außer auf den *Weiter zum Postfach Button* nehme ich Dir nicht so ganz ab, ich selber habe seit mehr als 15 Jahren mehrere Accounts bei GMX und weiß daher recht genau wie das früher und heute da mit dem Weiter zum Postfach abläuft. Ich gebe zu, man muß da schon sehr genau hinsehen, aber es geht.

Und wie das ganze bei Web.de und GMX abläuft ist hier genau dokumentiert.


----------



## Hippo (18 April 2013)

Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können daß die wirklich bei unterschiedlichen Angeboten mal den "Postfach"-Button links und den "Kaufen"-Button rechts und dann wieder umgekehrt hatten. Bin mir aber da nicht 100% sicher.


----------



## Steff88 (18 April 2013)

nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> Das Web.de die Kosten löscht ( hört sich irgendwie blöd an, auf die Forderung verzichtet besser ) ist ehr unwahrscheinlich. Such Dir schon mal einen neuen Mail-Provider, denn als nächstes kommt die Sperrung Deinen Accounts.


 Hab ich schon. Meine Hauptmailadresse hab ich rigoros gelöscht, auch wenn ich darauf noch kein Vertrag habe, nur Web.de wird darauf früher oder später auch ein Vertrag drauf packen ohne dass ich es merke, also weg mit web.de! Und die andere Web.de Adresse worauf sich die ungültige Mahnung bezieht, ignoriere ich von nun an. Wobei ich denen ein Frist bis heute Abend 18Uhr gesetzt habe, ihren Fehler zu korrigieren. 

 Macht natürlich etwas Arbeit alle wichtigen Kontakte über die neue Mail-Adresse zu informieren, schließlich nutze ich diese Adresse seit ende der 90er!



nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> Und das Du auf keinen Button geklickt hast, außer auf den *Weiter zum Postfach Button* nehme ich Dir nicht so ganz ab,


Hab ich ja selber geschrieben. Hab in der Eile immer auf "Weiter zum Postfach" geklickt. Irgendwann war an der Stelle aber das Kaufen-Button, dann hab ich unten recht als Link ganz klein  "Weiter zum Postfach" gefunden. Aber kann schon sein, dass mir am Anfang diese Änderung nicht aufgefallen ist und ich auf "Kaufen" geklickt habe, in der Annahme, dass es wie noch am Vortag das "Weiter zum Postfach" sei. Jedoch eine Bestätigung per Mail ist mit nie aufgefallen, da ich IMMER zum Postfach weiter geleitet wurde und Werbemails von Web.de grundsätzlich nicht öffne. 




nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> Und wie das ganze bei Web.de und GMX abläuft ist hier genau dokumentiert.


 
Ja, unter anderem von mir oben. Die Kunden kriegen Werbung oder Glückwünsche nach dem Einloggen mit einem deutlichen Button "weiter zum Postfach", an diese nervigen Werbeeinblendung gewöhnt man sich, man will nur schnell weiter zum Postfach. Irgendwann wurde an gleicher Stelle der Button durch "Kaufen" ausgetauscht, was man so nur schwer mitbekommt, da man sich eben dran gewöhnt, nach dem Einloggen auf dem großen Button zu klicken. Das "weiter zum Postfach" in Schriftform als Link ganz unten in der Ecke übersieht man dabei. Man kommt halt nicht unbedingt auf die Idee, dass man um sich in seinem E-Mail Anbieter einzuloggen, nach dem eingeben des Passworts NOCHMAL nach dem Link zum Postfach suchen muss. Man denkt, es ist normal wie immer, ein größeres Feld recht Zentral "weiter zum Postfach".

Nach dem Klick auf dem "Kaufen-Button" hat man den Vertrag an der Backe, ohne jegliche weitere Bestätigung oder dass man sich neu einloggen muss. Ist schon schlau gemacht von Web.de, halt nur illegal. So MUSS es bei mir gelaufen sein. Die Alternative wäre, dass die mir nur so aus spaß einen Vertrag aufgedrückt haben, würde mich aber auch nicht wundern 

Das ist eine typische Masche bei Web.de. Erstmal "unschuldige" Werbung einblenden mit dem "Weiter zum Postfach Button" bis das Gehirn gewaschen ist, und dann an gleicher Stelle das Kaufen-Button platzieren, zack, man hat einen illegalen Vertrag aufgedrückt bekommen.

Ob ich eine Bestätigung per Mail bekommen habe, weiß ich nicht, da ich alles von Web.de ungelesen lösche, da ja nichts wichtiges von denen dabei ist, da ich nie was kostenpflichtiges mit denen abgeschlossen habe!


----------



## Cachucho (18 April 2013)

AiAiAi Caramba Steff, das lese ich gerne! Unglaublich! Wer will bloss nur Club Mitglied beim Web.de werden? Keine! Deshalb brauche sie diese bauernfänger Tricks.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (18 April 2013)

Steff88 schrieb:


> Irgendwann wurde an gleicher Stelle der Button durch "Kaufen" ausgetauscht, was man so nur schwer mitbekommt, da man sich eben dran gewöhnt, nach dem Einloggen auf dem großen Button zu klicken. Das "weiter zum Postfach" in Schriftform als Link ganz unten in der Ecke übersieht man dabei.


 
Wer hat denn eigendlich Schuld, wenn Du beim Auto fahren mal eben rechts oder links aus dem Fenster siehst und dabei nicht mitbekommst das der PKW vor dir scharf bremst und Du Deinem Vordermann hinten auffährst?

Es heißt nicht umsonst "Augen auf im Straßenverkehr" und dieses "*Augen auf...*" gilt durchaus auch im Internet. Denn wenn man genau hin sieht, sollte einem sowas schon auffallen.



Steff88 schrieb:


> Nach dem Klick auf dem "Kaufen-Button" hat man den Vertrag an der Backe, ohne jegliche weitere Bestätigung oder dass man sich neu einloggen muss. Ist schon schlau gemacht von Web.de, halt nur illegal.


 
Wieso bitte schön ist das illegal? Wenn Du in einem Shop etwas kaufen willst, klickst Du dann auch auf einen "Kaufen-Button" oder "Bezahlen-Button". Nichts anderes macht Web.de auch, ich möchte fast für wetten das Du auch eine Bestätigungsmail bekommen hast. Dies aber nicht gelesen, weil "grundsätzlich Mails von Web.de gelöscht werden".


----------



## Steff88 (18 April 2013)

nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> Es heißt nicht umsonst "Augen auf im Straßenverkehr" und dieses "*Augen auf...*" gilt durchaus auch im Internet. Denn wenn man genau hin sieht, sollte einem sowas schon auffallen. .


 
Hast recht, aber diese Masche ist betrügerisch und zielt konkret drauf ab, dass man mit Ablenkungsmanövern NICHT genau hinsieht. Ist wie im Straßenverkehr mit den Unfallbetrügern die sich an einsamen, schlecht einsehbaren Vorfahrtstraßen hinstellen, und erst dann volle pulle los fahren, dass der der Vorfahr gewähren muss, keine Chance hat den Unfall zu verhindern. Kommt das raus, muss der der Betrüger der aus der Vorfahrtstraße kam für den Schaden plus für den Betrug aufkommen.



nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> Wieso bitte schön ist das illegal?


 Wegen der betrügerischen Absicht, haben Gerichte offiziell so entschieden! Gut, die haben es als "arglistige Täuschung" beurteilt.

Hier ein Artikel der sich auf ein Urteil "irreführende Blickfangwerbung bei Web.de" bezieht:
http://www.vzbv.de/4815.htm

Ich kenne übrigens kein Shop wo man mit einem Klick auf den Artikel der Artikel auch als gekauft gilt. Man muss beispielsweise vorher die Zahlungsart wählen. "Kaufen" ist dort der LETZTE Schritt, bei Web.de der ERSTE Schritt!


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 April 2013)

Ich muß zugeben - es ist wirklich bei gmx oder web.de ein Kreuz, manchmal vor lauter "Geschenken", "Vorteilen" und anderem Mist den winzigen Hinweis "weiter zum Postfach" zu finden, der permanent an anderen Stellen platziert wird. Da muss man hinschauen wie ein Luchs, um nicht auf die Schnelle den falschen Button anzuklicken. Das ist pure Absicht! Wir kennen ja den 1 & 1 - Konzern. Und die Yacht vom 1 & 1 - Cheffe muss ja irgendwie unterhalten werden!


----------



## Reducal (19 April 2013)

Steff88 schrieb:


> Wegen der betrügerischen Absicht, haben Gerichte offiziell so entschieden! Gut, die haben es als "arglistige Täuschung" beurteilt.


Das stimmt doch gar nicht! in dem von dir zitierten Link z. B. steht das: 



> irreführende Blickfangwerbung .... Irreführung


...und das Urteil ist aus dem Jahr 2009, also wegen den Vorfällen von vor dieser Zeit. Seither hat sich einiges am Layout und den Abläufen geändert. Auch wenn es noch nicht so toll ist, wie mancher es gern hätte aber hier gilt:


----------



## Steff88 (19 April 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Das stimmt doch gar nicht!


 
Jaja, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  Ich habe geschrieben "Hier *EIN* Artikel der sich auf* EIN* Urteil"  Es gab noch andere!




Reducal schrieb:


> Seither hat sich einiges am Layout und den Abläufen geändert


 
Ja, aber zum Negativen hin. Schau die die die AKTUELLEN Meldungen bei den Verbrauchschutzzentralen an!


----------



## Reducal (19 April 2013)

Nein, ein Blick auf die Websites verrät mir mehr als oft populistische Infos. Es stellt sich an der Stelle die Frage, warum die Verbraucherzentralen ihrem Auftrag für die Verbraucher nicht in dessen Willen gerecht werden? Können oder wollen die nicht?

Was sagen abschließend die Gerichte und der Gesetzgeber zu solchen Geschäften? Ich sags dir - nichts!


----------



## Steff88 (19 April 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Was sagen abschließend die Gerichte und der Gesetzgeber zu solchen Geschäften? Ich sags dir - nichts!


Dann bist du nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand. Gerichte entscheiden, dass es Web.de zu unterlassen hat, die machen aber weiter, und dass die Leute nicht zahlen müssen. Natürlich auch nur in den Fällen, wo es tatsächlich vor Gericht geht. Viele zahlen einfach aus angst, der Betrug geht auf, andere so wie ich ignoriere es, dann passiert rein gar nichts, ein Gericht ist also nicht nötig.

Es gibt nur zwei Gruppen von Menschen die das anders sehen, Anwälte die KONKRET FÜR Web.de arbeiten und einige der 1&1 Mitarbeiter. Gerichte, Verbraucherschutzzentralen und jeder mit gesundem Menschenverstand, sieht das NICHT so wie Web.de/GMX/1&1! 1&1 Mitarbeiten haben doch schon Anonym über die betrügerische Masche ausgeplaudert im TV!!!

Leute, mit nur einem Klick per Tricks (erst unschuldige Werbung, dann den Button austauschen) wollen die ein Vertrag andrehen, von Leuten die dort teilweise nicht mal den echten Namen, echte Adresse und schon gar nicht die Bankdaten angegeben haben. Betrügerischer und unseriöser geht es doch nicht. Web.de dreht Leuten Verträgen an, von denen sie NICHTS wissen, weder den Namen, noch die Adresse noch ob die überhaupt ein Bankkonto haben!!! *SOFORT* wird mit Inkasso gedroht! Damit man erst nicht auf die Idee kommt, zu recherchieren um festzustellen, dass es Betrug ist und man gar nicht zahlen muss, sondern brav überweist! Was soll das???

Jeder seriöse Onlinehändler bietet Schutzmaßnahmen, man muss den Artikel anwählen, bestätigen dass man es haben will, die Bankdaten eingeben damit sich der Händler sicher sein kann das Geld zu bekommen bzw. erst überweisen und abschließend noch der Hinweis, dass mit dem nächsten Klick tatsächlich gekauft wird.

Ich habe gestern erst ein Flug nach Italien gebucht, stell die vor nach dem ersten Klick auf der Homapage hätte ich plötzlich ein Australienflug an der Backe. Nein, ich muss erst bestätigen, dass ich den ausgewählten Flug auch wirklich haben will, vorher musste ich meine Daten angeben, das ist seriös!

Aber dass der Thread hier von Web.de bzw. 1&1 Mitarbeiter unterwandert ist, würde mich nicht wundern, ist schließlich einer der bekanntesten Seiten bezüglich PC-Betrug und der Web.de-Betrugsthread ist sehr lang. Schadensbegrenzung???


----------



## Hippo (19 April 2013)

Steff88 schrieb:


> ...Aber dass der Thread hier von Web.de bzw. 1&1 Mitarbeiter unterwandert ist, würde mich nicht wundern...


Mich schon ...


----------



## Reducal (19 April 2013)

Steff88 schrieb:


> Dann bist du nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand. Gerichte entscheiden, dass es Web.de zu unterlassen hat...


Bitte aufzeigen, anhand eines recherchierbaren Aktenzeichens. Ansonsten vermute ich mal, dass du dich auf den Teilerfolg der VZBV beim OLG Koblenz vom 18.03.2009 beziehst (4 U 1173/08).



Steff88 schrieb:


> Betrug


...noch nicht eine einzige StA hat da in D etwas derartiges in dem Zusammenhnag zur Anklage gebracht, geschweige denn, dass dahin gehend ein Gericht etwas entschieden hätte.



Steff88 schrieb:


> ...der Thread hier von Web.de bzw. 1&1 Mitarbeiter unterwandert ist...


...unterwandert nicht aber igend wann war mal jemand vom web.de Support hier in Diskussionen beteiligt. Doch das ist schon länger her, ist ja auch nicht notwendig und schon gar nicht üblich!



Steff88 schrieb:


> Schadensbegrenzung?


....das ist unnötig, haben die sogar gar nicht nötig!



Steff88 schrieb:


> Was soll das?


Meide doch einfach web.de und/oder GMX und gehe zur T-Online, gmail, freenet, Yahoo! oder sonstewem.


----------



## Devilfrank (20 April 2013)

@Steff88
Es ist an der Zeit, genauer nachzudenken. Du kommst flott mit Begriffen daher, die aus dem Bereich des Strafrechts stammen (Betrug, Geld erpressen) und hast *NULL* Beweis für diese Behauptungen, sondern reimst Dir da was nach Deinem Gutdünken zusammen. Der Radiergummi des Moderators hüpft schon freudig hier. Beim nächsten Post in dieser Art, lass ich ihn raus!
Lies noch einmal Deinen eigenen Post [Auszug]:





> Kann jedoch sein, dass auch ich auf den Web.de Betrug rein gefallen bin. Zunächst kommen nach dem Einloggen Einblendungen wie Glückwünsche oder anderes in eigener Sache, aber noch kein Angebot, in der Mitte das Feld "weiter zum Postfach". Diese Einblendung nervt, und man will schnell weiter zum Postfach. Man gewöhnt sich daran auf "Weiter zum Postfach" zu klicken" Irgendwann haben die das Feld still und heimlich ausgetauscht, und dort ein "Kaufen" Feld hin gemacht. Ich meine ich habe NIE auf kaufen geklickt, kann jedoch schon sein, dass ich da drafu geklickt habe, in der Annahme, es sei "weiter zum Postfach"


Wie der ganze Prozess bei web.de weitergeht ist hier klar dargelegt worden: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/geschenke-von-web-de-und-gmx.41696
Über die moralische Seite dieser web.de/GMX Angebote kann man trefflich streiten und das haben wir hier seit ~500 Beiträgen auch getan und werden es auch weiter tun. Aber mit der gebotenen Sachlichkeit!


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2013)

Devilfrank schrieb:


> Über die moralische Seite ... kann man trefflich streiten


Bei der Gelegenheit fällt mir die aktuelle Werbung von 1&1 auf, in der ein Samsung Galaxy S4 vorkommt, das man mit dem All-Net Basic Vertrag (ab) 19,90 € im Monat haben könne. Blöd nur, dass "Basic" gar kein Gerät beinhaltet und der Vertrag mit dem S4 stolze 49,90 € in den ersten 24 Monaten kostet. das sind 30 € Differenz zwischen der Augenwischerei und dem tatsächlichen Produkt - das ist 1&1!


----------



## BenTigger (20 April 2013)

Redu, das ist aber kein allein Merkmal von 1&1,  andere Mobilefirmen lönnen das genauso gut.

Oder geh mal in das nächste Kaufhaus zum Grabbeltisch... z.B. Hosen ab*19,95*€ steht auf dem Schild. Nur sind die für 19,95 bereits nicht mehr zu finden und alles was da noch liegt kostet dann 39,95 und mehr...
aber das ganz kleine "ab" vor dem Preis lockt eben alle Kunden legal an um denen dann die teureren Hosen anzudrehen. Glaube mir, viele nehmen dann auch die teureren Hosen, wenn die denen eben gefallen.
Ich bin da auch schon des öfteren drauf reingefallen...


----------



## Steff88 (23 April 2013)

Devilfrank schrieb:


> . Du kommst flott mit Begriffen daher, die aus dem Bereich des Strafrechts stammen (Betrug, Geld erpressen)


Also zum "Geld erpressen": Wenn ich aus dem Nichts heraus eine E-Mail erhalte in dem steht, dass ich eine offene Rechnung zu zahlen habe, NICHTMAL 24 Stunden später
 die Meldung, dass noch kein Geld eingegangen ist und bei nicht umgehender Bezahlung das Inkasso-Büro eingeschaltet wird, dann IST das Erpressung, sogar ein Anwalt aus
 meinem Umfeld sagt das so wie alle Verbrauscherschutzzentralen. Selbst wenn ich ein Vertrag hätte, der bloße Transfair von Bank zu Bank kann schon mal 2 Tage dauern,
 und die drohen mit Inkasso nach nur wenigen Stunden!!! Wenn euch eine andere Bezeichnung einfällt, lasst es mich wissen! 

Zum "Betrug": Erst immer wieder eine Werbeeinblendung nach dem Einlogen und ein "Weiter zum Postfach" Feld, dann irgendwann an gleicher stellt das "Kaufen", oder "Geschenk" Feld,
nachdem man sich gewöhnt hat, dass dort bisher das "Weiter zum Postfach" Feld war. Weiter zum Postfach ist nun unten rechts ganz klein als Link. Das habe ich dann geklickt. 
Kann jedoch sein, dass ich beim ersten mal, als das Feld gewechselt wurde, ich doch auf kaufen geklickt habe, jedoch habe ich definitiv keine weitere "Sicherheitsmaßnahme" erhalten, wie das
Weiterleiten auf eine Vertragsseite oder das Eingeben der Kontodaten, damit die sich sicher sein können, das man den Vertrag will und auch bezahlt.

Web.de hat sich wider erwarten doch noch bei mir per Mail gemeldet. Die meinten, ich habe mich in Web.de eingeloggt und dadurch die Clubmitgliedschaft bestätigt. So hatte ich also keine
Chance da raus zu kommen, denn ich muss mich IMMER einloggen, wenn ich meine Mails lesen will. Auch hier, ich kenne keinen der das NICHT als Betrug bezeichnen würde. Wenn ich mich hier einlogge, mit "kostenlos"
geworben wird, und ich mich mit dem bloßen einloggen verpflichtet habe, eine Waschmaschine zu kaufen, dann lasst es mich wissen, wenn euch eine andere Bezeichnung als "Betrug" einfällt! 

Warum gibt es in diesem Thread mit so vielen Beiträgen von Usern, die ähnliches berichten??? Warum treibt Web.de nicht in letzter Konsequenz das Geld ein, wenn die sich sichere sind, dass
alles mit rechten Dingen zu geht??? 

Sei es drum, ich wollte andere warnen bzw. bestätigen, dass sie nicht die einzigen sind und man ruhigen Gewissens diese "Mahnungen" ignorieren kann, wenn der "Vertrag" ungültig zu standen gekommen ist.  

Auch wenn Web.de mir zurück geschrieben hat, in meinem Widerspruch habe ich geschrieben, dass ich aus Web.de fristlos austrete, wenn die Ihren Fehler nicht gut machen. Durch die Antwort haben
die den Erhalt meines Widerspruchs bestätigt. Da die weiter Geld wollen, nutzte ich Web.de von nun an gar nicht mehr. So weiß ich nicht, was für skurrile Mails die mir noch schicken. 

Mehr werde ich dazu auch nicht schreiben, sollen andere User selber entscheiden, was die von dieser Web.de Masche halten.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 April 2013)

Du solltest einfach Deinen Schreibstil überdenken. Es macht einen Unterschied, ob ich jemanden als Betrüger bezeichne oder zum Ausdruck bringe, dass ich mich von ihm betrogen fühle.


----------



## Devilfrank (24 April 2013)

Wie ich schon schrieb: über den moralischen Aspekt dieser -- hm -- "kreativen Seitengestaltung" kann man trefflich streiten, aber solange es kein Urteil eines Gerichts gibt, in dem festgestellt wurde, dass es sich um Betrug handelt, werden wir das hier bei allem Verständnis für die Empörung des Einzelnen nicht dulden. Btw. wenn Dein Rechtsanwalt so sehr überzeugt ist, dass es sich um Erpressung nach § 253 StGB handelt, hat er als Organ der Rechtspflege die Pflicht zu handeln... Ich bin gespannt, was die Staatsanwaltschaft dazu sagen wird.


----------



## bestello (7 Mai 2013)

Hallo erst mal !

    Ich hab' die letzten 30-40 Seiten durchgelesen aber möchte hier dennoch mal nachfragen um irgendwie auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.
    Hoffe das ist okay.


    Hier meine Situation:

    Mir wurde an meinem Geburtstag im Januar ebenfalls die Club Mitgliedschaft angeboten und diese habe ich wohl ausversehen angenommen.
    Dies war mir jedoch nicht bewusst, und ist mir erst aufgefallen als ich letzten Monat meine erste Mahn-email bekommen habe.
    kurz darauf folgte die zweite Mahn-Mail und heute kam der erste Mahn-Brief in mein Haus geflattert.
    Außerdem ist seit heute mein WEB.DE Zugang gesperrt.
    gefordert werden 15 € + 5€ Mahngebühren.
    Wie so viele andere wusste ich bis dato nicht einmal das ich Mitglied eines kostenpflichtigen Clubs bin.
    Ich habe nach erhalten der ersten Mahn-Mail eine email an 1&1 Mail & Media GmbH geschickt in der ich der Mahnung wiederspreche und um sofortige Kündigung gebeten habe.
    Hier die email im Detail :
    *********************************************************************************************************************************


> Anfechtung Ihrer Mahnung vom 16.04.2013
> E-Mail-Konto: [email protected]
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ...



    Auf diese e-Mail wurde (eigentlich wie erwartet) nicht reagiert.
    gehe ich nun richtig vor wenn ich den ersten Brief vom Rechtsanwalt abwarte und auf diesen per Einschreiben mit dem oben ausgeführten Brief antworte?
    Sollte ich jetzt bereits einen Brief an die Schufa schicken oder ebenfalls auf den Brief des Anwalts warten?
    Gibt es für einen solchen Schufa Brief eine Musterlösung mit der ich auf der sicheren Seite bin?
    Nachdem ich der Rechnung des Anwalts widersprochen habe warte ich einfach die darauf folgenden Mahnungen ab und ignoriere diese bis sie schließlich aufhören mir welche zu schicken?


    Ich weiß das das hier furchtbar lang ist aber ich mache mir wirklich sorgen deswegen, sorry

[Modedit by Hippo: Augenkrebserzeugende Formatierung in einen auch für Senioren lesbaren Zustand gebracht]


----------



## jupp11 (7 Mai 2013)

bestello schrieb:


> Hallo erst mal !
> 
> Ich hab' die letzten 30-40 Seiten durchgelesen
> aber ich mache mir wirklich sorgen deswegen, sorry


web.de ist de facto nie  ( außer in ganz seltenen  Fällen, soweit ich mich erinnern kann weniger als ein Dutzend Mal bei hundertausenden von Betroffenen  )  seit 200*4* weitergegangen als bis zum gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid.
Nachdem diesen widersprochen wurde, war Ruhe im Schacht. Alles andere ist   lächerliche Mahndrohkulisse


----------



## bestello (7 Mai 2013)

Danke schonmal, jupp11

Ich habe noch nicht verstanden wann und wie ich bei der schufa klarstellen muss, dass kein Eintrag über diese Geschichte gemacht werden darf..
kann mir da jemand unter die Arme greifen?
und das Gerichtsurteil auf das in dem von mir verwendeten Musterbrief hingewiesen wird ist von 2009 - Die 'Masche' von Web.de hat sich optisch seit dem ja etwas geändert.. ist es dennoch okay das da drin zu lassen?


----------



## Hippo (7 Mai 2013)

Steht zwar auch schon im Thread irgendwo - aber da genügt sinngemäß

"Forderung der XXX über XX € ist strittig. Bei einer Einmeldung bitte ich um Information"


----------



## szenie (14 Mai 2013)

Hallo Comunity

Ok das gleiche lästige Thema, ich dachte eigentlich ich kann mir einen eigenen Beitrag ersparen und es reicht, eurem "Leitfaden" zu folgen. Allerdings hab ich jetzt ein Schreiben bekommen, was ich hier so noch nicht zitiert gesehen habe und möchte mich ebenfalls absichern, alles richtig gemacht zu haben.
Kurz zur Geschichte: Bei  Web.de offensichtlich verklickt, ich benutze das Konto nie, dann die erste Rechnung, dann Mahnung, dann habe ich zunächst per Email den Musterwiderspruch gesendet und kurz darauf noch einmal per Brief. Daraufhin habe ich nun einen Brief von web.de bekommen, der sich auf meinen schriftlichen Widerspruch bezieht:

"Sehr geehrter Herr xxx.

Bei dem bestellten email Tarif web.de club handelt es sich um einen von Beginn an einheitlichen und kostenpflichtigen Vertrag. (...)

Der Vertrag wurde online am 13.12.2012 über ihr Postfach abgeschlossen. Vor dem endgültigen ABschluss des Premiumdienstes werden Ihnen während des Bestellvorganges die zum Vertrag dazugehörigen AFBS angezeigt. Nach erfolgreichen Vertragabschluss wird Ihnen zusätzlich eine Bestätigungs-Email zugestellt, welche nochmal auf alle erweiterten Leistungen hinweist. Auch hier haben wir Sie über die automatisierte Verlängerung und die Möglichkeiten des WIderrufs nach dem BGB informiert. Ihr Widerrufsrecht von 14 Tagen hat am 13.12.2012 begonnen.

Wir möchten sie darauf hinweisen, dass wir Sie zu jeder Zeit ausdrücklich über die Merkmale des Produktues, die Mindestvertragslaufzeit des Vertrages und die Kosten in Kenntnis gesetzt haben. Zusätzlich war die Schaltfläche eindeutig mit "Jetzt kaufen" versehen. Hier ist ebenfalls eindeutig zu erkennen, dass es sich um einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag handelt. Den Vorwurf der arglistigen Täuschung weisen wir somit zurück. (...)

Wir sehen daher unsere FOrderung als berechtigt an und bitten Sie, den offenen Betrag zu überweisen.

Ihr Kündigung haben wir zum 12.02.2014 eingetragen. Eine sofortige Kündigung ist auf Grund der festgelegten Vertrauftlaufzeit nicht möglich"

Also ich würde es jetzt ignorieren und erst bei einem Mahnbescheid wieder aktiv werden und diesem widersprechen. Meine einzige Sorge ist nur, dass die jetzt andere Taktikten fahren und behaupten,alles sei transparent und deswegen kommt man nicht mehr raus. Da mein Fall ja relativ frisch ist (Im April gekündigt), sorge ich mich etwas, dass es jetzt irgendwie anders läuft.

Über eine Antwort freue ich mich sehr und hoffe, niemanden mit der Thematik zu nerven.

Beste Grüße und vorab ein großes Lob ans Forum und die User mit ihren hilfreichen Ratschlägen


----------



## Reducal (14 Mai 2013)

szenie schrieb:


> Kurz zur Geschichte: Bei Web.de offensichtlich verklickt, ich benutze das Konto nie...


Damit ist auch schon alles geschrieben - Vertrag irrtümlich ausgelöst und nun irritiert. Die werden das Geld von dir wollen - ob es ihnen zusteht, wäre erst die nächste Frage, die wir hier nicht beantworten können.


----------



## Hippo (14 Mai 2013)

Ich habe nach der Dokumentation des Bestellvorgangs die ich grad selber nicht finde nicht mehr, meine Zweifel an "verklickt".
Das muß schon eine ganze Verklickorgie gewesen sein, außer web.de stellt sich komplett außerhalb der Gesetze und aktiviert das OHNE Klick auf den "jetzt kaufen"-Button


----------



## Reducal (14 Mai 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Dokumentation des Bestellvorgangs die ich grad selber nicht finde


Hier: _Geschenke von Web.de und GMX_


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Mai 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ich habe nach der Dokumentation des Bestellvorgangs die ich grad selber nicht finde nicht mehr, meine Zweifel an "verklickt".


Also ich habe jetzt so viele verschiedene Varianten des Bestellvorgangs gesehen, dass ich das überhaupt nicht abwegig finde.

Man muss nur beim Einloggen über das Portal ein paar Seiten dazwischen basteln, sie mit widersprüchlichen Informationen füttern und dann spielt es auch keine Rolle mehr, ob da ein Button mit "Kaufen" oder "Bestellen" oder "Geschenk auspacken" zu finden ist.

Die vielen Zusatzleistungen fallen dem Normalnutzer ohnehin erst dann auf, wenn er zur Kasse gebeten wird.


----------



## Reducal (14 Mai 2013)

...aber dann hätte er immer noch auf die eingehenden eMails reagieren können.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Mai 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...aber dann hätte er immer noch auf die eingehenden eMails reagieren können.


 Wenn Du jeden Tag aufmerksam all Deinen Werbemüll liest, rutscht Dir sowas sicher auch nicht durch.


----------



## Reducal (14 Mai 2013)

Da habe ich Glück, denn ich bekomme nahezu keine Werbung.

Aber wenn ich lese: 





szenie schrieb:


> ...ich benutze das Konto nie...


dann stellt sich mir die Frage, wozu hat er/sie das dann überhaupt? Und dann kommt das auch noch dazu:


			
				Hippo schrieb:
			
		

> dann wunderst Du Dich nur noch wie manche den Schalter von ihrem PC ohne Blindenhund finden. Medienkompetenz gleich Null. Das heißt - eigentlich wundern wir uns hier über fast gar nichts mehr ...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Mai 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Da habe ich Glück, denn ich bekomme nahezu keine Werbung.


Wenn Du dort ein Postfach hättest, sähe das anders aus.


----------



## Hippo (14 Mai 2013)

Also zumindest bei GMX ist Werbung von geschäftlichen GMX-Mails zumindest für mich deutlich zu unterscheiden


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Mai 2013)

Zu GMX kann ich da nichts sagen - Da habe ich lediglich Freemail-Postfächer. Bei Web.de lassen sich die Mails wunderbar anhand des Absenders aussortieren - und dann sind auch "geschäftliche" Mails weg. Im Schnitt bedenken die einen jeden zweiten Tag mit Werbung. Was an und für sich ja nicht schlimm ist - Das ist eben der Preis für das Postfach.


----------



## Reducal (14 Mai 2013)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe ich schon und zwar sowohl bei web.de als auch bei GMX, siehe hier: _Geschenke von Web.de und GMX_ -sind beides Freemailaccounts, die auch schon das Upgrade zum Web.de Club und ProMail bei GMX durchlaufen haben. Werbung bekomme ich dort eigentlich ausschließlich nur von web.de/GMX, sonst nix und auch nur etwa alle zwei Tage je eine Nachricht.


----------



## davokxarden (14 Mai 2013)

Guten Tag. Ich hab auch Probleme mit WEB.DE, ich denke ich schildere meinen Fall einfach mal. Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.

Ich besitze seit Jahren eine Free-Mail-Addresse bei WEB.DE, benutzte diese aber schon seit längerer Zeit nicht mehr.

Insofern war ich im März überrascht, als ich das erste Mal Post von WEB.DE erhielt. Der Brief war eine letzte (!) Mahnung. Es wurde geschrieben, alle vorherigen Zahlungserinnerungen wären erfolglos geblieben, und ich sollte bitte 15€ + 5€ Mahngebühr überweisen, sonst würde der Fall an ein Inkassobüro übergeben werden. Gründe für meine Zahlungsschuld wurde keine gennant, nur eine Vertragsnummer wurde erwähnt. Mein Versuch mich darauf hin in mein WEB.DE-Konto einzuloggen ging schief, da mein Account nun gesperrt ist, weil Zahlungserinnerungen zu lange ignoriert wurden seien.

Ich schrieb also einen Brief ans WEB.DE Kundencenter, in dem ich um Erklärung für die Kosten bat, die Mahnung anfochte, und gleichzeitig alle offenen Verträge zum nächstmöglichen Datum kündigte.

Ende April erhielt ich Antwort von WEB.DE. Angeblich sei Ende Dezember über mein E-Mail-Konto, ein WEB.DE-Club-Abbonemont abgeschlossen wurden. Diese soll mit Klick auf einen "Jetzt Kaufen"-Button geschehen seien. Weiter soll ich danach einen Link in einer Bestätigungsmail mit den AGB angeklickt haben. Mein 14-tägiges Widerrufsrecht ist freilich verstrichen. Der Vertrag hat eine mindest Laufzeit von einem Jahr, bei Kosten von 15€ pro Quartal. Ich wäre also mindestens 60€ schuldig.

Nun mein Problem mit der Sache: Ich kann mich absolut nicht daran erinnern, einen "Jetzt Kaufen"-Button angeklickt zu haben (ehrlich ). Eigentlich bin ich ein ziemlich versierter Internet-Benutzer, und idr. wäre ich spätestens bei einer Erinnerungsmail stutzig gewurden. Zudem nutze ich die E-Mail-Addresse eh seit jängerer Zeit nicht mehr, ich checke vielleicht alle paar Monate mal rein, ob irgendwelche wichtigen Mails noch an meine alte Addresse gingen.

Wie sind meine Optionen in dem Fall? Ich gehe eigentlich davon aus, dass ich Zahlen muss. Nach einem Jahr habe ich dann aber Ruhe, oder? Was wäre wenn ich tatsächlich keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen hätte und WEB.DE mir versucht etwas "unterzujubeln"? Ich habe ja auch keine der Leistungen dieses WEB.DE-Clubs benutzt. Hätte so eine Argumentation vor Gericht bestand?

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Goblin (14 Mai 2013)

> Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. Vielen Dank


 
Steht alles schon hier. Lesen musste schon selber



> Ich schrieb also einen Brief ans WEB.DE Kundencenter, in dem ich um Erklärung für die Kosten bat, die Mahnung anfochte, und gleichzeitig alle offenen Verträge zum nächstmöglichen Datum kündigte


 
Sowas ist mit das dümmste was man machen kann


----------



## davokxarden (14 Mai 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> Sowas ist mit das dümmste was man machen kann


Alle unerklärlich Rechnung und Mahnung die du kriegst ignorierst du dann einfach oder wie?
In dem Schreiben habe ich nie irgendetwas zugegeben, sondern einfach nur um detaillierte Erklärung gebeten.


----------



## Goblin (14 Mai 2013)

> Alle unerklärlich Rechnung und Mahnung die du kriegst ignorierst du dann einfach oder wie?


 
Natürlich ! Es gibt keinen Grund auf sowas zu reagieren


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Mai 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Werbung bekomme ich dort eigentlich ausschließlich nur von web.de/GMX, sonst nix und auch nur etwa alle zwei Tage je eine Nachricht.


Und die liest Du aufmerksam? Könnte ja was wichiges drin stehen...


----------



## szenie (15 Mai 2013)

Mit "verklickt" wollte ich auch eigentlich nur erwähnen, dass es unabsichtlich geschehen ist. Ich gehe mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit davon aus, dass ich im Leben nicht auf einen "Jetzt Kaufen"Button geklickt habe, wenn ich mich denn von Zeit zu Zeit mal eingeloggt habe, habe ich immer den "Nein Danke,weiter zum Postfach"Button gesucht, das einzige, was ich mir vorstellen könnte, ist, dass ich,wenn überhaupt, auf einen "Ja kostenlos testen"Button oder so ähnlich geklickt habe. Ich bin alles andere als ein Internetnaivling. Das nur dazu.
Und ich rechtfertige mich so gerne,deshalb auch die Erklärung zum Konto,warum ich es eigentlich nie nutze. Web.de war eine meiner ersten Emailadressen, habe ich auch lange genutzt, nur seit einigen Jahren habe ich aufgrund des limitierten Speicherplatzes und der massiven Spammails einen anderen Anbieter bevorzugt und dahin gehen auch alle meine Emails. Nur von Zeit zu Zeit,loggt man sich dann doch mal im alten Account ein, weil man mit diesem bspw. noch irgendwo registriert ist.

Weil hier so viel Gift in der Luft liegt, hoffe ich, dass ich das Unverständnis des Users Reducal mir gegenüber beheben konnte.


----------



## Reducal (15 Mai 2013)

szenie schrieb:


> Weil hier so viel Gift in der Luft liegt, hoffe ich, dass ich das Unverständnis des Users Reducal mir gegenüber beheben konnte.


Die miese Luft ist schon wieder raus. Die "alten Hasen" hier müssen einfach manchmal Disharmonien auskämpfen, tut aber nicht weh und ist nicht schlimm. Wir ziehen hier zwar zumeist an einem Strang aber "Eigenart ist erlaubt - individuelle Stärke im Leben" trifft gelegentlich zu.



szenie schrieb:


> Mit "verklickt" wollte ich auch eigentlich nur erwähnen, dass es unabsichtlich geschehen ist. Ich gehe mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit davon aus, dass ich im Leben nicht auf einen "Jetzt Kaufen"Button geklickt habe....


Es stellt sich immer wieder die Frage, wie das Upgrade ausgelöst worden sein konnte. Bei manchen Leuten arbeiten mehrere Personen an einem PC (z. B. in der Familie). Wenn sich einer nicht ausloggt, kommts gern zu Komplikationen. Da wird dann Stress beim Nutzer durch zwischen geschaltete Fenster aufgebaut und in dieser Situation _verklickt_ man sich durchaus leicht.


----------



## Björn1980 (22 Mai 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ein ähnliches Problem wie davokxarden und auch so reagiert. Im darauf folgenden Brief wurde ich dann freundlich darauf hingewiesen, dass ich jederzeit über die Merkmale des Produktes, die Mindestlaufzeit und die Kosten informiert gewesen bin... 
Auf das erste Schreiben des Inkassounternehmens UMG Wiesbaden habe ich lediglich mit einem schriftlichen Widerruf und einem Verweis auf diverse Foreneinträge etc. reagiert - wie auf Seite 65 beschrieben. 
Mittlerweile wird es aber ungemütlich und ich habe ein Schreiben eines zweite Inkassounternehmens BID bekommen, in dem ich zur Zahlung von 104.18€ aufgefordert werde. Dort besteht die Möglichkeit die Forderung unter Angabe eines Grundes zu bestreiten.
Habt Ihr einen Tipp?


----------



## bernhard (22 Mai 2013)

Die bisherigen Beiträge lesen ...


----------



## Björn1980 (22 Mai 2013)

Danke für die Verlinkungen und die Zusatzinformationen.
Bei irgendwelchenominösen Briefkastenfirmen hätte ich auch deutlich weniger Bedenken, web.de war bisher in meiner Wahrnehmung ein seriöses Unternehmen. Also definitiv nicht reagieren?


----------



## Hippo (22 Mai 2013)

Worauf führst zurück daß Dein Fall anders ist als die in den 1579 Beiträgen vorher?


----------



## redcram (22 Mai 2013)

ich habe mir nicht alle 80 seiten durchgelesen. Das was hab gesehen habe war, dass viele Leute anscheinend von web.de abgezockt werden. Ich wollte mit meinem Beitrag nur helfen. Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Hippo (22 Mai 2013)

Der von Dir beworbene "Verein" hat einen höchst zweifelhaften Ruf unter neutralen Verbraucherschützern.
Deswegen bleibt Werbung für diesen Laden auch nicht lange stehen...
Ich hab nur nicht gleich geschaltet ...


----------



## redcram (22 Mai 2013)

mach was du willst, ich wollte nur helfen. was führt denn zu diesem zweifelhaften Ruf und was ist an dem Laden nicht neutral? Mir haben sie geholfen, so schlecht können sie also nicht sein. Aber ich habe besseres zu tun, als mich hier zu rechtfertigen oder mich womöglich noch als Lügner hinstellen zu lassen. Wie gesagt, hab gute Erfahrungen gemacht und mich extra hier angemeldet, um den anderen einen Tipp zu geben. Weiß nicht so Recht, was daran Werbung sein soll, aber ich dachte dieses Forum wäre dazu da, sich Hilfe zu holen und Erfahrungen auszutauschen?


----------



## Heiko (22 Mai 2013)

Dann schau Dir das mal an: http://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/verbraucherschutz.de?utm_source=addon&utm_content=rw-viewsc


----------



## redcram (22 Mai 2013)

oh krass, das war mir nicht bewusst. danke für die warnung


----------



## bernhard (22 Mai 2013)

Siehe auch: http://www.verbraucher.de/warnhinweis


----------



## Die Mutige (23 Mai 2013)

Eine Schlacht geschlagen mit web.de

Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren einen Account bei web.de angelegt, brauchte ihn aber eher nur sehr selten und ging alle 2-3 Monate mal rein. So auch dieses Jahr (2013) im Februar. Dort war ich dann sehr überrascht, dass ich viel Nachrichten von web.de bekommen hatte, u.a. auch ein Glückwunschschreiben zur Mitgliedschaft im web.de club. Ein weiteres Schreiben, in dem mir mitgeteilt wurde, dass ich ja innerhalb von 2 Monaten hätte zurücktreten können usw. Nun war ich also Mitglied und sollte 5,-- Euro monatlich bezahlen. Ich suchte mir eine Nummer von web.de heraus und rief an. "Ja, sie haben im Oktober den "entscheidenden Klick" gemacht und sind jetzt Mitglied. Wenn sie kündigen wollen, dann müssen sie das schriftllich machen aber das geht nur zum Jahresende", erklärte mir ein Herr. "Was heißt hier kündigen? Ich will schon mal als erstes nicht in Euren Club und zweitens schon mal gleich auch kein Mitglied sein, wozu auch und zahlen kann wer will, ich nicht!"

Ich suchte mir also im Internet Hilfe, fand einen Link zum Widerruf, druckte einen Vordurck aus und habe das an web.de geschickt, per Einschreiben mit Rückschein!  Just kam dann nicht ganz eine Woche später eine Mahnung von web. de + ein Schreiben, dass mein Widerruf angkommen wäre aber ich trotzdem bis Ende 2013 nun im Club wäre. Alles Ratschlägen hier im Forum zu Folge, zahlte ich nicht und war auch immer beruhigt, wenn ich las, dass mir nichts passieren könne. ABER dann kam die nächste Mahnung und noch eine und dann eine Mahnung von einem Inkassobüro. Dort habe ich dann auch nochmal einen Widerruf hingeschickt, sicherheitshalber aber...es kam wieder eine Mahnung und der Betrag ging immer höher. Von anfänglich 20 Euro, waren wir nun schon bei fast 100. Dann kam ein Schreiben vom Anwalt Hörnlein und Feyler und ich glaube jedem Otto-Normal-Verbraucher geht es da wie mir. Ein Anwalt macht dich unruhig aber dachte ich mir, nix, ich zahle nicht aber ich machte mir einen Termin bei der Verbraucherberatung und war schon einen Tag später dort. Zum einen habe ich das getan, weil ich mich mit einem Fachmann darüber unterhalten wollte und ich wollte einfach Sicherheit, verständlicherweise. Dort hat man mir bestätigt, dass dieser Anwalt bekannt wäre und auch die Vorgehensweise. DAs wäre Angstmache und so viele Forderungen wie der Anwalt alle aufgeführt hätte, die wären schon mal gar nicht in Ordnung und auch rechtlich nicht vertretbar.

Der Verbraucherschutz faxte noch am selben Tag an den Anwalt und an Web.de und heute kam die Antwort, gerade mal eine Woche später!! Alles zurückgezogen und der Vertrag ist mit sofortiger Wirkung gekündigt. Gut, der Verbraucherschutz kostete auch um die 20 Euro aber das war es mir wert, weil ich mir definitv keiner Schuld bewusst war!

Meine uneingeschränkte Empfehlung: AUF KEINEN FALL zahlen, nicht nervös machen lassen und um sich etwas Sicherheit zu geben, die Verbraucherberatung aufsuchen, weil die haben das Know-How, kennen die Gesetze und kennen vor allen Dingen die Verfahrensweise mit denen GMX, WEB.de und so weiter die Kunden im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes über den Tisch ziehen wollen. Ich hätte es zu einer Verhandlung kommen lassen, da ich Rechtschutz habe aber ich glaube, das ist web.de, bwz. 1&1 die Sache nun nicht wert, zumal es hier um einen banalen Betrag von 100 Euro ging. Ich finde es nur traurig, dass eine Firma sich so den Ruf versaut mit solchen Aktionen, hätten die gar nicht nötig.

Hoffe ich konnte Euch etwas helfen mit meinem Beitrag!


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Mai 2013)

Natürlich hilft der Beitrag. Wir raten auch nicht grundsätzlich davon ab, die Hilfe des Verbraucherschutzes in Anspruch zu nehmen. Zwingend erforderlich ist das jedoch nicht. Wenn man den >>>Musterbrief<<< verschickt hat, dann hat man prinzipiell das getan, was zu tun ist - und mehr macht der Anwalt der Verbraucherberatung wohl regelmäßig auch nicht: Vertrag bestreiten, hilfsweise Widerruf erklären etc.

Wenn jetzt auf ein Schreiben des Verbraucherschutzes hin die Forderungsrücknahme erklärt wird, dann möglicherweise nur aus dem Grund, weil 1&1 selbst Angst vor neuen Abmahnungen der Verbraucherschutzverbände hat.

Der Effekt ist letztendlich der gleiche. So oder so passiert nach ein paar bösen Briefen dieser Anwaltskanzlei nichts mehr. Dieser Thread hier ist uralt und hat bereits über 400.000 Aufrufe und über 1.500 Beiträge, und es gibt trotzdem m.W. nicht eine einzige Wortmeldung hinsichtlich einer wirklichen Klage vor Gericht in diesen Fällen. Das spricht Bände. 1&1 weiß ganz genau, dass der Anspruch vor Gericht keinen Bestand hätte.

Solange deren Anwalt nur außergerichtlich herumnörgelt und krakeelt, ist das letztendlich heiße Luft und egal. Papier (außergerichtlich) ist sehr geduldig. Ein Anwalt ist keine Behörde, der hat gar keine Sonderrechte - solange er nicht wirklich Klage vor Gericht einreicht und dann auch noch den Prozess gewinnt. Und das wollen wir doch erst mal sehen. Da werden wir wohl drauf warten bis Pflaumenpfingsten.


----------



## jupp11 (23 Mai 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ein Anwalt ist keine Behörde, der hat gar keine Sonderrechte - solange er nicht wirklich Klage vor Gericht einreicht und dann auch noch den Prozess gewinnt. Und das wollen wir doch erst mal sehen. Da werden wir wohl drauf warten bis Pflaumenpfingsten.


Seit mindestens* achteinhalb  Jahren* warten wir schon darauf. Mehr als Drohgeblubber ist bisher nicht passiert. In gaaaanz seltenen Fällen wurde seitens web.de sogar mal   23€ in einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid investiert, dem nach Widerspruch aber nichts mehr folgte.


----------



## clay (7 Juni 2013)

Hey!
Habe mich durch die letzten 50 Seiten geackert aber bin grade echt verunsichert... 
Habe heute den ersten Brief vom Inkasso Unternehmen bekommen.
Wiederspreche ich jetzt diesem mit dem muster-Wiederspruch der hier geschrieben wurde und informiere die schufa, oder warte ich auf ein Anwaltsschreiben ? 
mann, ist das blöd...

achja, und in diesem Muster ist ja von Gerichtsurteilen in der Vergangenheit die Rede, seit diesen Urteilen haben die aber ihr lay-out ein bischen verändert..
Sollte ich das dennoch in dem schreiben drin lassen ? 
das wurde hier zwar irgendwie schon geklärt aber ich verstehe es grade echt nciht, tut mir leid


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Juni 2013)

Das Seitenlayout ist inzwischen leicht geändert. Es erscheint jetzt zwar ein Button, in dem der Hinweis auf die Kostenpflicht untergebracht ist, jedoch ist dieser Button weit entfernt von der eigentlichen Beschreibung des Angebots angebracht. Daher ist es immer noch leicht möglich (und es passiert ja auch tagtäglich), dass sich Betroffene durch vorschnellen Klick für das kostenpflichtige Angebot anmelden, ohne über die Vertragskonditionen informiert zu sein.

Aus diesem Grund hat im Sommer 2012 der Verbraucherzentrale-Bundesverband 1&1 erneut abgemahnt. Das Verfahren ist offenbar noch im Gange, man wird wohl ein neues Gerichtsurteil abwarten müssen. Gleichwohl kann man sich auf den Standpunkt stellen, dass die Anmeldeseite nach wie vor nicht den Richtlinien der Fernabsatzregeln entspricht. Daher schadet es auch nicht, wenn man auf die alten Gerichtsurteile verweist.


----------



## Reducal (7 Juni 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Daher schadet es auch nicht, wenn man auf die alten Gerichtsurteile verweist.


Interessiert nur niemand, zumal man dort alle Entscheidungen hinreichend kennt. Einmaliger Widerspruch ohne unnötigem Tamtam und ohne Erklärung tuts auch und sollte reichen. Die Gegenseite weicht ja auch nicht von ihrem Standpunkt ab, bis der automatisierte Prozess schließlich von ganz alleine wieder aufhört. Nur wer viel schreibt, hält das Verfahren offen. Dann gibts auch mal einen Mahnbescheid als Finish und dann blubb, ist die Inkassoblase plötzlich weg. Man muss nur die vielen Zusendungen ertragen und sich dabei tot stellen - wie geschrieben, nach dem einmaligen, kurzen Widerspruch, dessen Eingang bestätigt sein sollte (für alle Fälle).


----------



## clay (8 Juni 2013)

Also schicke ich den Wiederspruch jetzt und warte nicht auf ein Anwaldsschreiben von dem hier so oft die Rede ist ?


----------



## Hippo (8 Juni 2013)

Öhm ...
... schreibt Reducal chinesisch?


----------



## clay (8 Juni 2013)

Sorry, bin einfach wirklich, wirklich verunsichert.
ich hatte sowas noch nicht, kenne mich mit den Juristischen Feinheiten kein Stück aus und hätte ohne diese Seite hier vermutlich aus angst gezahlt.

Ich weiß, das klingt bestimmt so als meine ich das nicht ernst oder  aber bitte: einfach ein ja oder nein 
tut mir leid.


----------



## bernhard (8 Juni 2013)

Hier darf jeder für sich selbst auch selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Hippo (8 Juni 2013)

clay schrieb:


> ... kenne mich mit den Juristischen Feinheiten kein Stück aus ...


... aber wir ...


clay schrieb:


> ... einfach ein ja oder nein ...


Und genau DAS wäre verbotene individuelle Rechtsberatung


----------



## hauseltr (8 Juni 2013)

clay schrieb:


> Sorry, bin einfach wirklich, wirklich verunsichert.
> ich hatte sowas noch nicht, kenne mich mit den Juristischen Feinheiten kein Stück aus und hätte ohne diese Seite hier vermutlich aus angst gezahlt.
> 
> Ich weiß, das klingt bestimmt so als meine ich das nicht ernst oder aber bitte: einfach ein ja oder nein
> tut mir leid.


 
Du schreibst es doch selber: einfach ja oder nein!

Hier darf man eben keine Rechtsberatung durchführen.


----------



## clay (8 Juni 2013)

okay..
danke an euch


----------



## Reducal (9 Juni 2013)

clay schrieb:


> ... warte nicht auf ein Anwaldsschreiben ...


Musst du nicht, denn die kommen von ganz alleine. Hierbei wäre nur die Frage, ob man darauf auch noch reagieren muss und das meinte ich dann damit:


Reducal schrieb:


> _[einmaliger Widerspruch gegen die Forderung ohne nähere Erläuterung]_.... sollte reichen. Die Gegenseite weicht ja auch nicht von ihrem Standpunkt ab, bis der automatisierte Prozess schließlich von ganz alleine wieder aufhört. Nur wer viel schreibt, hält das Verfahren offen.
> 
> ....wie geschrieben, nach dem einmaligen, kurzen Widerspruch, dessen Eingang bestätigt sein sollte (für alle Fälle).


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Juni 2013)

Wenn man seinen rechtlichen Standpunkt bereits einmal deutlich gemacht hat, dann ist danach irgendeine Kommunikation mit der Gegenseite nicht mehr erforderlich. Es kommt hierbei auch nicht mehr darauf an, ob dann ein Inkassobüro schreibt, oder ein Anwalt, oder der Nikolaus, oder sonst wer. Der Anwalt hat Kenntnis vom einmal erfolgten Widerspruch oder aber er müsste im Rahmen der üblichen Geschäftspflichten zumindest Kenntnis haben (Zustellbeleg Einschreiben an 1&1). Ob er tatsächlich von 1&1 über den Widerspruch informiert wurde oder nicht - auch darauf kommt es nicht an. Wenn 1&1 den eigenen Anwalt nicht über die Einwendungen informiert, dann hat nur 1&1 das zu vertreten und sonst niemand. Man muss jetzt also nicht noch an den Weihnachtsmann, an den Osterhasen oder sonst wen, der da für 1&1 noch tätig wird, irgendwelche Widersprüche schicken.

Ohnehin ist die Herumschaukelei zwischen Inkassobüro und Anwalt eine unnötige und mutwillige Erzeugung von Zusatzkosten. Selbst wenn irgendein Richter die Forderung für rechtmäßig erkennen würde (was u.W. noch nie passiert ist...), dann müsste der Betroffene nicht die Kosten für das Inkassobüro *und* den Anwalt übernehmen. Das ist sinnlose Kostentreiberei und verstößt eindeutig gegen die rechtliche Schadensminderungspflicht. Entweder Inkassobüro oder Anwalt - aber nicht beides. Wer das trotzdem alles bezahlt, der macht das aufgrund der Einschüchterung, aber nicht aus rechtlicher Notwendigkeit.


----------



## cv135 (10 Juni 2013)

So ich gebe nun auch mal meinen Senf dazu.
Auch ich soll Anfang April ein Abo abgeschlossen haben.
Der Button jetzt kaufen war mir nicht bewußt und ich bin mir nicht sicher ihn gedrückt zu haben.
Aber was ich weis,ich habe keine AGB´s bestätigt und keine angebliche Bestätigungsmail bekommen.
Dessen bin ich mir 100% sicher,da nur ich den Account benutze,immer nüchtern bin und alle Emails seit April archiviert habe.

Wie kann sowas dann trotzdem sein?

PS
Frage Wenn der Club gesperrt wird,fällt man dann in den normalen Account zurück?

Ein Tipp.
Wenn ihr Angst um eine Sperrung habt:
Legt euch bei Googlemail einen account an,geht auf Einst./Konten/E-Mails per POP3 aus anderen Konten abrufen/PW eingeben und warten

Er zieht alle Mails von web.de rüber und betreibt den Web.de Account als Parallelaccount zu Googlemail weiter.
Einfach Klasse und viel besser.

PS Ich werde definitiv keine Zahlung leisten.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 Juni 2013)

Käsekuchen schrieb:


> Sie müssen dir ja erstmal irgendetwas nachweisen.


Kann der Anbieter nicht wirklich aber zumindest ansatzweise, dem ersten Anschein nach. Das ist es dann auch, was ihn beim Forderrungsmangement trägt. Bei den meisten Beschwerdeführern handelt es sich um deren Account, mit der Nutzung über eMailadresse & Kennwort. Zumeist wird in den ersten Mails nach der Forderung bereits irgendwas zugegeben, das später gegen die Beschwerdeführer eingesetzt werden kann. Das sind dann so Worte, wie


> ...ich wollte ja nur mal...


 


Käsekuchen schrieb:


> ...keine Bestätigungsmail, keine Unterschrift...


Solche Geschäftsmodelle basieren nicht mehr auf Briefpost und deshalb gibt es auch keine Unterschrift. Kritzelst du etwa was an deinen Monitor? Was die Bestätigungsmail angeht, so würde ich das nicht einfach so ausschließen, sie hier: _Geschenke von Web.de und GMX_


----------



## cv135 (11 Juni 2013)

Wenn ich mir eins 100% sicher bin:
Ich habe niemals solche Geschenke bestätigt und bin trotzdem Mitglied im Club geworden.

Können die die Logins und Mails der letzten 2 Monate zum Nachweis wieder her holen?


----------



## BenTigger (11 Juni 2013)

Frag doch mal bei Web.de nach.


----------



## Malguir (12 Juni 2013)

Guten tag

Ich hoffe das ich hier richtig bin bin etwas angespannt wegen dem Brief und dadurch etwas durch den wind 

Ich habe am Freitag 07.06.2013 einen Brief von dem Inkasso BFS risk & collection GmbH erhalten.
Beauftragt wurden sie von 1&1 Mail & Media GmbH (GMX)
www.Gmx.net
wegen einem Abo was ich nicht abgeschlossen habe.
Dabei ist mein GMX account schon so alt das ich nichtmal weis wann ich ihn erstellt habe 
Ich habe denn account auch mindestens genausolange nichtmehr benutzt
dabei muss ich sagen das ich früher auch keine richtigen angaben gemacht habe also falsche adresse und name
auf dem brief ist die richtige adresse (logisch sonst hätte ich ja keinen bekommen) aber der falsche name  
Jetzt habe ich eine Rechnung in höhe von 47,37€

17.94€    Haup/Restforderung
00.17€    5,00% über Basiszins Zinsen bis zum 16.06.2013
05.00€    Vorgerichtliche Mahnauslagen
07.00€    Kosten Personen- und Kontenprüfung
02.50€    Monatliche Kontenführungskosten
14.76€    Inkassovergütung

die ich bis zum 16.06.2013 zu begleichen habe sonst würde sich die Inkassovergütung auf 45€ erhöhen.
angeblich hätte ich am 07.03.2012 eine Rechnung erhalten die ich nicht bekommen habe 
(ob ich sie per e-mail bekommen habe kann ich nicht sagen da ich wie gesagt die e-mail adresse nichtmehr benutzt habe) 
Da ich ganz genau weis das ich nur einen freemail account erstellt habe stellt sich mir 
jetzt 2 fragen: wie ich am besten vorgehe und wie die an meine adresse gekommen sind
ich hoffe sie können mir helfen.


MFG

Malguir


----------



## Hippo (12 Juni 2013)

Ja, ganz einfach die Beiträge lesen.
Dein Problem unterscheidet sich nicht wirklich von dem der bisherigen Poster
Egal ob Web.de oder GMX.de, ist beides der gleiche Laden

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/ungewollte-web-de-club-mitgliedschaft-durch-anklicken.6768/


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 Juni 2013)

Malguir schrieb:


> die ich bis zum 16.06.2013 zu begleichen habe sonst würde sich die Inkassovergütung auf 45€ erhöhen.


Das ist dann der 1,8-fache Gebührensatz, weil ab diesem Zeitpunkt das Mengeninkasso ein außerordentlich umfangreiches und schwieriges Ausmaß annimmt.




Malguir schrieb:


> angeblich hätte ich am 07.03.2012 eine Rechnung erhalten die ich nicht bekommen habe
> (ob ich sie per e-mail bekommen habe kann ich nicht sagen da ich wie gesagt die e-mail adresse nichtmehr benutzt habe)


Das ist gängige Praxis: Die sperren irgendwann das E-Mail-Konto und schicken die Rechnung(en) in der Folge an sich selbst, um sie über Inkassobutze und vielleicht auch RA beitreiben zu können. So läuft halt die Wertschöpfungskette, um mit explodierenden fiktiven Kosten Druck ausüben zu können.

Das bringt die Betroffenen in eine alberne Situation: Sitzt man das aus, kann es nämlich nur billiger werden.


----------



## Malguir (12 Juni 2013)

Also soll ich erstmal ruhig bleiben und gucken was auf mich zukommt und sollte ein Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen aufjedenfall wiederrufen.
Richtig soweit ? 
hmm bin schon etwas beruhigt immerhin bin ich nicht der einzige


----------



## Hippo (12 Juni 2013)

Entscheiden darfst mußt Du selber ...
Aber ich würde nicht grundsätzlich widersprechen ...


----------



## Teleton (12 Juni 2013)

> 07.00€ Kosten Personen- und Kontenprüfung


Tolle Prüfung wenn die nicht mal merken dass der Name falsch ist.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 Juni 2013)

Ja, auf den Mahnbescheid sollte man angemessen reagieren – Ansonsten besteht sicher kein Zugzwang sich wieder und wieder zu erklären.

Ich hatte bisher das „Glück“, das komplette Martyrium mitnehmen zu dürfen. Auf das 1&1-Geschreibsel hat sich irgendwann ein unseriöses Inkasso-Unternehmen aus der bayrischen Provinz gemeldet. Im Telefonat auf die befremdlichen und kreativen Positionen angesprochen, haben die frommen Leute unglaublich patzig reagiert und wieder und wieder an meinen Glauben appelliert: „Ja glauben sie etwa, wir arbeiten hier umsonst?“ – Im Endeffekt steht das wohl zu befürchten…

Der bayrische Landanwalt hat dann auch noch seine Bemühungen in Rechnung gestellt und im Mahnbescheid die kompletten Kosten für die Inkassobemühungen in der Nebenforderung untergebracht. So wurden aus einer Rechnung über 15€ immerhin fast 200€. Eine ansehnliche Wertschöpfungskette und dem Betroffenen bleibt eigentlich gar keine andere Wahl mehr, als das Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle zu setzen.

Das verrät auch einiges über die Ernsthaftigkeit der Bemühungen. Klagt der jetzt oder passiert doch eher das?


----------



## BenTigger (13 Juni 2013)

Käsekuchen schrieb:


> Ich würde mich telefonisch an die zuständigen wenden


Und genau das ist großer Käse aber ohne Kuchen.
Telefonisch kann man sich schnell verplappern und hat anders herum keinerlei Beweise für telefonische Absprachen oder Versprechen der anderen Seite.
Nur schriftlich reagieren, auch wenns ümständlicher ist.


----------



## clay (14 Juni 2013)

Kann bitte jemand hier den Link zu dem Muster-Wiederspruch geben ?
Ich finde nur den Wiederspruch an Web.de.. also in dem man der Mahnung wiederspricht. Aber was ist denn mit dem Inkasso Unternehmen ?  schick ich da die selbe hin ? :/
Das muss doch form Gerecht geschehen..


----------



## Hippo (14 Juni 2013)

Ans Inkasso?
Wieso das denn?
Hast Du Web.de bereits widersprochen?
Dann verweise wenn überhaupt auf den Schriftwechsel mit Web.de und feddisch
Ansonsten besteht erst wieder Handlungsbedarf wenn ein Mahnbescheid eintrudeln sollte. Nämlich vollumfänglich widersprechen und zurück ans Mahngericht


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Juni 2013)

clay schrieb:


> Das muss doch form Gerecht geschehen..


Wenn Du der Forderung widersprochen hast, dann sagen die Juristen, sie ist "mit einer Einrede behaftet". Es spielt deswegen keine Rolle mehr, wer die Ansprüche geltend macht - die müssen alle diese Einrede berücksichtigen und deswegen ist gegenüber dem ganzen unseriösen Mahndrohrattenschwanz kein weiteres Wort mehr notwendig.

Das Ignorieren solcher Einwendungen ist allerdings Geschäftsprinzip.


----------



## clay (15 Juni 2013)

Nur damit ich das richtig verstehe...
Ich muss nachdem ich den Brief vom Inkasso Unternehmen bekommen habe innerhalb von 2 Wochen den Wiederruf an die Adresse von der 1&1 Mail & Media GmbH schicken ? und dann sitze ich die nachfolgenden briefe vom inkaso unternehmen aus ?


----------



## Hippo (15 Juni 2013)

Den Widerruf hättest Du 14 Tage nachdem Du bei Web.de geklickt hast schreiben müssen. Wenn jetzt das Inkasso schon drin ist dürften die 14 Tage wohl leicht überschritten sein. Oder hast Du damals bereits widerrufen?
Wenn Du Dich bisher nicht geäußert hast kannst Du den Vertrag letztendlich nur noch wegen Irrtums und überraschender Klausel anfechten


----------



## clay (15 Juni 2013)

Ah, ja dann sind die 14 Tage abgelaufen. Gut, ich schicke den musterbrief dann an 1&1 Mail & Media....


----------



## haudraufundschluss (15 Juni 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Den Widerruf hättest Du 14 Tage nachdem Du bei Web.de geklickt hast schreiben müssen


Die Widerrufsfrist läuft mit Erhalt einer ordnungsgemäßen Widerrufsbelehrung an und nicht mit irgendwelchen Klicks. Die Beweislast dafür liegt bei demjenigen, der den Vertrag behauptet.


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Juni 2013)

Und eine einfache e-Mail mit Widerrufsbelehrung reicht hier auch nicht aus, da das Erfordernis der sogenannten "Perpetuierung" hier i.d.R. nicht erfüllt wird. Perpetuierung bedeutet: der Dienstleister müsste sich davon vergewissern, dass der Kunde die Widerrufsbelehrung nicht nur erhalten, sondern entweder dauerhaft am PC gespeichert oder ausgedruckt hat. Hierfür müsste der Dienstleister im Streitfall den Nachweis führen. Angesichts der hier stattfindenden Hütchenspieler-Methoden aussichtslos.

Daher kann man i.d.R. zusätzlich zum Widerspruch (=>"kein Vertrag zustandegekommen...") "hilfsweise" den Widerruf erklären. S. Musterbrief.


----------



## Reducal (15 Juni 2013)

clay schrieb:


> ...ich schicke den musterbrief....


Wieso eigentlich, nur weil du nicht beazhlen willst? Du hast das Abo angenommen und dich um die Rechtsfolgen nicht gekümmert - warum solltest du nun deiner Meinung nach nicht bezahlen müssen?


----------



## jbfcb (15 Juni 2013)

Hi,
ich habe seit gestern auch eine Rechnung von 15 € in meinem Postfach. Nach mehreren Telefonaten mit der Vertragsabteilung sind sie nun bereit mir die Hälfte des Jahresabos zu erlassen. D.h: ich soll noch 30€ zahlen. Aber auch das sehe ich nicht ein.
Ich habe NICHTS wissentlich abgeschlossen.
Angeblich soll ich sogar auf den Button "JETZT KAUFEN" geklickt haben, neben dem alle Kosten klar und deutlich (also nicht kleingedruckt) zu lesen sind. NIEMALS!!!
Im Moment weiß ich mir nicht zu helfen.
Soll ich die 30€ bezahlen??
Gruß


----------



## clay (15 Juni 2013)

Reducal, ich sehe mich durch web.de getäuscht. Ich habe den Vertrag nicht wissentlich abgeschlossen und die Tatsache das der Verbraucherschutz web.de mehrfach wegen eben dieser Täuschung verklagt hat / immer noch im rechtstreit ist spricht doch Bände.
Es geht mir nicht um den Betrag an sich sondern ums Prinzip. Ich wurde getäuscht und soll nun zahlen. Das werde ich nicht.


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2013)

clay schrieb:


> Reducal, ich sehe mich durch web.de getäuscht. Ich habe den Vertrag nicht wissentlich abgeschlossen ....


Siehste, das hast du so genau seit hier: #1591 nicht geschrieben. Allerdings erwähnst du seit deinem ersten Posting die Sache mit dem Rechtsstreit der Verbraucherzentrale. Nur, von aktuellen Ereignissen ist dahin gehend nichts konkretes bekannt und die alten Streitereien betreffen eine etwas andere Ausangslage. Man kann sich mMn nicht einfach auf etwas berufen, das es bei einem neuerlichen Problem längst nicht mehr gab. Auch wenn sich die Situation im Ergebnis ein bisschen ähnelt, ist der Sachverhalt dennoch abweichend.



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Angesichts der hier stattfindenden Hütchenspieler-Methoden....


Da sind wir uns hier einig, auch wenn meine Argumentationen gelegentlich abschweifen.





Antiscammer schrieb:


> ....der Dienstleister müsste sich davon vergewissern, dass der Kunde die Widerrufsbelehrung nicht nur erhalten, sondern entweder dauerhaft am PC gespeichert oder ausgedruckt hat.


Dass der Anbieter die Widerrufsbelehrung versendet, kann er nachweisen. Ob dann aber der Kunde die Anlage auch dauerhaft speichert oder ausdruckt, liegt doch nicht im Ermessen des Absenders, oder? Die Möglichkeit dazu ist gegeben und mir wäre es neu, wenn der Gesetzgeber mehr verlangen würde.


----------



## Hippo (17 Juni 2013)

*Zur Diskussion über die ordnungsgemäße Zustellung der Widerrufsbelehrungen bitte hier weiterlesen*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/nachweis-der-ordnungsgemäßen-widerrufsbelehrung.43287/


----------



## clay (19 Juni 2013)

Och habe nachdem ich den ersten Brief des Inkasso Unternehmens bekommen habe am Montag ( 17.06 ) die Anfechtung der Mahnung vom Inkasso unternehmen an 1&1 geschickt.

Heute ( 19.06 ) habe ich erneut post von dem Inkasso unternehmen bekommen.
in diesem Schreiben steht nun dick und fett Mahnung, was auf dem ersten Brief noch nicht stand.
Ist es nun richtig das ich einfach nicht weiter auf die Briefe des ink. Unternehmens reagiere da ich ja nun diese Anfechtung an die 1&1 Mail und Media GmbH geschickt habe?
und wenn ich Pech habe bekomme ich einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, dem ich dann abermals wiederspreche?
Und weiß jemand wie lang dieses Spiel dann noch gespielt wird, sprich wie viele Mahnungen mir ins haus flattern werden bis der Gerichtliche Mahnbescheid kommt ?


----------



## Goblin (19 Juni 2013)

> Und weiß jemand wie lang dieses Spiel dann noch gespielt wird, sprich wie viele Mahnungen mir ins haus flattern werden bis der Gerichtliche Mahnbescheid kommt ?


 
Lesen,steht alles hier


----------



## NaNu (19 Juni 2013)

Hallo,nun muss ich mich auch mal dazu äussern.Meine Tochter hat einen Tag nach ihrem Geburtstag angeblich diesen Button angeklickt,sie ist sich aber ganz sicher dies nicht getan zu haben.Nach der ersten Mahnung von Web.de(erst da ist ihr aufgefallen dass sie Clubmitglied ist)haben wir anhand von dem Musterbrief der VB  per Einschreiben mit Rückschein widersprochen.Allerdings kam von Web.de keine Reaktion,naja ausser dass wir nun heute auch die zweite Mahnung vom Inkassobüro bekommen haben,mit einem schön dick betonten Mahnungsstempel
Nun beträgt die Gesamtforderung 74,62,aber sie würden  großzügigerweise eine Lösung finden den Betrag in Raten abzustottern
Bin wirklich gespannt wie weit das Ganze noch geht.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Juni 2013)

Es wird gehen wie immer sonst auch. Noch ein paar böse Zirkusbriefe, wo dann jedesmal die virtuelle Forderung noch aufgestockt wird - und irgendwann war es das dann, sang- und klanglos.


----------



## NaNu (19 Juni 2013)

Das denke ich auch und trotzdem hat man ein komisches Gefühl wenn so ein "Drohbrief"ins Haus flattert.


----------



## jupp11 (19 Juni 2013)

NaNu schrieb:


> trotzdem hat man ein komisches Gefühl wenn so ein "Drohbrief"ins Haus flattert.


Genau das ist die Absicht des Drohzirkus um möglichst viele zu verunsichern, damit sie aus Angst zahlen ( nicht weil sie wirklich gezwungen werden könnten )


----------



## Malguir (22 Juni 2013)

So ein kleines Update von mir ich sollte ja am 16.06.2013 47,37€ zahlen habe ich nicht gemacht und noch ist kein weiterer brief eingetroffen.
Naja glaube aber kaum das die schon aufgegeben haben


----------



## nmnn (24 Juni 2013)

Hi!

Ich hab das gleiche Problem mit web.de Club. Ein kleiner Unterschied bei mir:
Angeblich habe ich 3 Probemonate am 25.11.2012 angenommen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt bin ich aber gerade umgezogen und hatte noch nicht mal Internet!! Es ist also unmöglich das ich das selbst angenommen habe. 
Ich bin in dieser Hinsicht auch vorsichtig. Wegen eines laufenden Postbank Angebots, wo man als Web.de Club Mitglied einen 30€ Gutschein dazu bekommt, bin ich heute nach sehr langer Zeit wieder in meinen Account reingegangen und wollte ich ein Club Probemonat aktivieren um den Vertrag mit Postbank abzuschließen und habe diesmal willentlich akzeptiert, nur um dann festzustellen dass ich bereits Clubmitglied bin und dieser am 25.05.2013 um 12 Monate verlängert wurde.

Ich bin gerade total verwirrt und weiß gar nicht wie dies in dieser Form zustande kommen kann? 25.11.2012 3 Probemonate? Und dann erst am 25.05.2013 um 12 Monate verlängert? Vielleicht könnte es was damit zu tun haben das ich am 11. April Geburtstag habe. Aber was ich noch nicht erwähnt habe: Ich nutze den Web.de Account seit gut 3 Jahren eigentlich gar nicht mehr, von daher ist es auch ausgeschlossen dass ich irgendwelche Geburtstagsangebote angenommen habe....

Wäre ich jetzt nicht wegen der Werbeaktion von Postbank & Web.de nicht wieder in meinen alten Account gegangen hätte ich auch niemals gesehen dass ich eine Rechnung am 26.05. bekommen habe!
Mahnungen / Briefe habe ich keine bekommen, weil Web.de wegen meines Umzugs meine neue Adresse gar nicht hat...

Deswegen jetzt mein Bitte um Ratschlag:
Soll ich es einfach komplett ignorieren, gerade in der Hinsicht weil die meine Adresse eh nicht haben? Oder ist es doch sinnvoll das hier im Thread vorgeschlagene Schreiben abzuschicken?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2013)

Ignorieren ist nicht unbedingt die beste Lösung, es sei denn, du verzichteste zukünftig auf den WEB.de-Account.



nmnn schrieb:


> ...hatte noch nicht mal Internet!! Es ist also unmöglich das ich das selbst angenommen habe.


Die meisten Beschwerdeführer hier sind auf das Hütchenspiel der Anbieterin reingefallen. Dein Fall könnte aber anders sein!

Es ist bekannt, dass Web.de/GMX-Accounts von unbekannten gekapert werden, um darüber z. B. Spam zu versenden oder andere Umtriebe zu verbreiten. Ob das über deinen Account passiert ist, wirst du nicht feststellen können, zumal solche, feindlich übernommenen Accounts oft nur als Vorratsaccount den Halunken zur Verfügung stehen - die nutzen die vielfach gar nicht! Aber für den Nutzen wird der Account aufgebohrt, eben mit z. B. der Club-Mitgleidschaft, damit mehr Leistung zur Verfügung steht. Sowas funzt besonders gut mit Accounts, die temporär nur wenig, bis gar nicht bedient werden. Auffällig wird das ganze erst nach Monaten, nämlich dann, wenn nach der Gratisphase die Kostenpflicht greift.


----------



## BenTigger (24 Juni 2013)

Das mit dem Kapern passt in die Zeit. Mein GMX account wurde auch so übernommen. Mir ist das aufgefallen, weil plötzlich Rückmails angekommen sind, dass der Empfänger unbekannt ist.
Komischerweise waren es Spammails an alte Accounts meines früheren Arbeitgebers, der gar nicht mehr existiert und nur bei GMX im Adressbuch vorhanden waren. So  bei Nachforschungen stellte sich heraus, dass ich zu Zeiten eingeloggt war, die nie von mir ausgelöst wurden.
Ich nutze den Account nur via POP3 zum empfangen von Mails und sende nie darüber. Also logge ich mich auch nie dort online ein.

Es ging letztes Jahr auch über Heise eine Warnung mit dem Hinweis alle Passwörter zu ändern und Kontaktdaten zu kontrolieren ob Tel.Nr und Kontaktemail noch stimmen.

Irgenwo war auch hier das Thema... hab jetzt aber keine Zeit zum suchen.
Aber das ganze als Argumentationshilfe, das jemand anders die Clubdingens ausgelöst hat.


----------



## clay (26 Juni 2013)

... Der geforderte Betrag ändert sich ja bei jedem Brief des Inkasso Unternehmens, welchen Wert soll man denn dann in dem schreiben an die schufa erwähnen, in dem man die Zahlung als strittig stellt?

Oh, und ist es normal das Web.de auf den schriftlichen wiederspruch reagiert und erläutert das sie die Forderung als gerechtfertigt ansehen ?
Aber von da an muss man dennoch
Nicht nochmal widersprechen ?


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Juni 2013)

clay schrieb:


> ... Der geforderte Betrag ändert sich ja bei jedem Brief des Inkasso Unternehmens, welchen Wert soll man denn dann in dem schreiben an die schufa erwähnen, in dem man die Zahlung als strittig stellt?


 
Eine bereits bei 1&1 bestrittene Forderung darf nicht bei der Schufa eingemeldet werden. Kontaktierung der Schufa ist in diesen Fällen nicht erforderlich.



clay schrieb:


> Oh, und ist es normal das Web.de auf den schriftlichen wiederspruch reagiert und erläutert das sie die Forderung als gerechtfertigt ansehen ?


 
Ja, das ist ganz normal. Bluffen gehört zum Geschäft.



clay schrieb:


> Aber von da an muss man dennoch
> Nicht nochmal widersprechen ?


 
Der oben verlinkte Musterbrief ist in klarem Schriftdeutsch aufgesetzt und nicht in Mandarin-Chinesisch, auch nicht in Turkmenisch oder auf Suaheli. Eine einzige Stellungnahme an den Forderungssteller reicht.


----------



## clay (26 Juni 2013)

Dankeschön!


----------



## switch982 (2 Juli 2013)

Hallo,

Mein Mann macht nicht viel mit seiner Emailadresse. Vor ein paar Wochen hat er mal reingeschaut und mir dann von irgendeiner Rechnung für Promail erzählt. Er hat mir versichert nichts angeklickt oder bestellt zu haben. Ich habe gesagt: ignorier das erstmal. 
Jetzt habe ich mich informiert und wollte gerade einen Widerspruch per Fax fertig machen und abschicken. Dafür wollte ich auf die Rechnung zugreifen und siehe da, der Account ist schon gesperrt.
Jetzt kann ich auf das entsprechende Fax keine Rechnungsnummer oder kundennummer schreiben.
Einen Brief per Post haben wir nie bekommen und ob gmx unsere Adresse bekannt ist wissen wir nicht da der Account schon sehr alt ist.
Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen? Warten? Ein Fax nur mit Emailadresse als Referenz schicken?
Vielen dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Goblin (2 Juli 2013)

> ob gmx unsere Adresse bekannt ist wissen wir nicht da der Account schon sehr alt ist


 
Wenn nicht,sollte das auch so bleiben. Ich würd nichts machen. Wenn ein MB eintrudelt einfach widersprechen


----------



## NaNu (3 Juli 2013)

Sooo nun ist das nächste Schreiben gekommen,diesmal mit einem dicken Stempel "Ratenangebot" und falls auf dieses so nettes Angebot nicht eingegangen wird müssen sie nun leider umgehend das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren einleiten..
Bin schon auf den nächsten Brief gespannt.
Bei uns hat web.de übrigens auf den Widerspruch gar nicht reagiert.


----------



## jupp11 (3 Juli 2013)

NaNu schrieb:


> müssen sie nun *leider* umgehend das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren einleiten..


"Leider" weil ein echter MB 23€ kostet, die futsch sind (ohne gewonnenen Prozess, den es in ca 9 Jahren noch nie gegegeben hat ), wenn widersprochen wird ( Begründung nicht erforderlich)
Deswegen sind echte Mahnbescheide seitens dieser Läden auch extrem selten. Oft wird nachträglich noch genölt, dass man den Widerspruch zurücknehmen  solle. ( Andernfalls der Mond vom Himmel fällt )


----------



## Malguir (5 Juli 2013)

So kleines neues Update:
Das schöne schreiben "Ratenabgebot" ist bei mir eingetroffen soweit alles wie bei den anderen auch nun habe ich aber noch einen e-mail bekommen.
Woher die jetzt auch meine E-Mail adressen bekommen haben weis ich echt nicht aber möglich das ich diese damals als alternative kontackt möglichkeit angegeben habe



zu ersteinmal kommt die E-Mail von [email protected]

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXX, (der richtige Nachnahme ich war echt erstaunt xD aber der Vorname steht nicht dabei)

Im Folgenden erfahren Sie, wie es jetzt weitergeht.

Zu Ihrem GMX Postfach [email protected] sind leider falsche Angaben Ihrer persönlichen Daten hinterlegt. Bitte senden Sie uns, unter Angabe Ihrer Kundennummer XXXXXXXXXXXXX, eine beidseitige Kopie Ihres Personalausweises an folgende Postanschrift oder an die unten genannte Faxnummer:

GMX Kundenservice
Brauerstr. 48
76135 Karlsruhe

Alternativ können Sie auch gerne das Dokument einscannen und uns als PDF-Dateianhang einer E-Mail an [email protected] zukommen lassen. Wir hinterlegen Ihre Daten wahrheitsgemäß, sobald der Nachweis bei uns eingegangen ist. Anschließend  können Sie die bestehenden Verträge bei uns kündigen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Gaby Schühle
Ihr GMX Kundenservice

Telefon: + 49 721 960 99 99 (Festnetztarif)
Montag bis Samstag von 08:00 bis 20:00 Uhr

Fax: + 49 721 960 80 39 (Festnetztarif)



Jetzt bin ich etwas Ratlos da hier zwar steht das ich den bestehenden Vertrag kündigen kann aber nicht ob auch die kosten entfallen
Sollte ich denen jetzt eine Kopie des Personalausweises zuschicken mit beiliegender Kündigung
oder ist das nur ein trick um an vllt fehlende daten zu kommen ?


----------



## Reducal (5 Juli 2013)

Malguir schrieb:


> bin ich etwas Ratlos


 


Malguir schrieb:


> ....dabei muss ich sagen das ich früher auch keine richtigen angaben gemacht habe also falsche adresse und name
> auf dem brief ist die richtige adresse (logisch sonst hätte ich ja keinen bekommen) aber der falsche name


 Die haben nur deine eMailadresse und wenn du nun keine weiteren (zuordenbare) Daten dort hin schickst, kann man nicht ernsthaft mit dir kommunizieren.

Einfach keine eMails mehr abrufen und den Account aufgeben, das wärs für dich! Nix da mit kündigen oder anderem gefasel-bla-bla. So ein eMailaccount ist doch nicht lebeswichtig!


----------



## nich-mit-mir (5 Juli 2013)

Malguir schrieb:


> eine beidseitige Kopie Ihres Personalausweises an folgende Postanschrift oder an die unten genannte Faxnummer:


Die Aufforderung, eine Kopie des Perso zu machen ist auch grenzwertig, da im Personalausweisgesetz steht das dies nicht erlaubt ist.
*Nicht bemerkt?! Personalausweis kopieren verboten!*


----------



## Goblin (5 Juli 2013)

> oder ist das nur ein trick um an vllt fehlende daten zu kommen


 
Natürlich ! Und Du solltest die Daten auch fehlen lassen. Bei kostenlosen Angeboten kann man so viele falsche Daten angeben wie man will


----------



## haudraufundschluss (5 Juli 2013)

Malguir schrieb:


> Alternativ können Sie auch gerne das Dokument einscannen und uns als PDF-Dateianhang einer E-Mail an [email protected] zukommen lassen. Wir hinterlegen Ihre Daten wahrheitsgemäß, sobald der Nachweis bei uns eingegangen ist. Anschließend können Sie die bestehenden Verträge bei uns kündigen.


Das ist gelebtes Idiotentum. Wenn die nicht wissen mit wem, dann kann auch kein Vertrag zustande gekommen zu sein, der in irgendeiner Form gekündigt werden müsste.

Du kannst ja anbieten zu vermitteln, sobald die Dir ihren Vertragspartner genannt haben.
Man stelle sich vor, der Autohändler um die Ecke arbeitet so.


----------



## Malguir (5 Juli 2013)

Danke für die vielen hilfreichen Kommentare zum glück gibt es dieses Forum hier 
Das kam mir auch gleich ein bischen merkwürdig vor weswegen ich lieber hier den aktuellen stand der dinge schreibe


----------



## WebdeClubLiebhaber (6 Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich werde jetzt auch seit Januar mit Web.DE Mahnungen von der lieben BFS Collection zugespammt. Ich habe bisher nur einmal auf eine web.de Email, wo eine Mahnung angehängt war, widersprochen. Auf diese ganzen BFS Briefe habe ich nicht reagiert. Letztens boten sie mir noch eine letzte Zahlungsgelegenheit mit 35€. Dadurch könnte ich das teure Mahnverfahren umgehen. Ich hab natürlich nix gemacht. Einer Verhandlung sehe ich gelassen entgegen (vorallem wenn man den Thread hier gelesen hat). Jetzt kam eine Titulierungsankündigung mit Ankündigung der Beantragung des Mahnbescheid bis SPÄTESTENS xD 23.07.13

Ich werde wohl auch nichts weitermachen und euch auf dem Laufenden halten


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 Juli 2013)

WebdeClubLiebhaber schrieb:


> Jetzt kam eine Titulierungsankündigung mit Ankündigung der Beantragung des Mahnbescheid bis SPÄTESTENS xD 23.07.13


Die ziehen sicher auch die Hose auf links an...


----------



## NaNu (7 Juli 2013)

Bei uns müsste am 10.07. der Mahnbescheid beantragt werden


----------



## dvill (7 Juli 2013)

Müsste. Oder im Kasperleinkasso-Theater tritt das böse Krokodil auf. Oder:

https://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Triangelus_kalletalus


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Juli 2013)

Ab und zu (wenn auch nicht immer) probieren die es tatsächlich mit dem Mahnbescheid. Dann muss nur Widerspruch eingereicht werden innerhalb 14 Tagen - und dann war es das auch schon wieder. Dann ist nämlich erst mal Ende Gelände, nix "Titulierung", weil das Verfahren dann blockiert ist. Wenn die dann wirklich was wollen, müssen sie halt Klage einreichen. In 9 Jahren ist hier kein einziger Fall einer Klage bekannt geworden.

Also: das außergerichtliche Mahngeschreibsel ist völlig wurst. Papier ist geduldig, solange das außergerichtlich bleibt.


----------



## Overlord85 (9 Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute

Auch mich haben Sie jetzt gekriegt. Ich nutze Web.de seit 2000 oder so, war einer der Ersten. Irgendwann haben die das ja eingeführt (oder es war schon immer so?), dass man sich nur alle 15 Minuten per Pop einloggen kann. Ich hab dann immer die freien Club Monate mitgenommen nur um diese eine Standard Funktion nutzen zu können!  Habe bisher immer rechtzeitig gekündigt. So auch das letzte Mal... allerdings scheint Web.de nichts im System zu haben darüber. Heute erhalte ich eine Mail, dass ich nun 12 Monate Club Mitglied bin und 60 € zahlen soll! Die Frau an der Telefonhotline konnte mir nicht helfen, sie meint es ist nichts im System. Ich habe leider auch keine E-Mail erhalten zur Kündigung (oder gar, dass der Club abgeschlossen wurde).

Mit der fehlenden Kündigungsbestätigung ist Schuld Eigene... aber nicht mal die Bestätigung hab ich in meinem Mailpostfach. Ich archiviere seit 2001 meine E-Mails und hab seit 2008 jede persönliche Mail vom Web.de Club inkl. Kündigungen im Ordner.

Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.

Lg


----------



## NaNu (9 Juli 2013)

Und schon wieder ist ein Schreiben gekommen,diesmal mit einem dicken Stempel "Ratenerinnerung"eigentlich sollte doch morgen umgehend das  Mahnverfahren eingeleitet werden.Mittlerweile kann  ich wirklich nur noch über diese lächerlichen Schreiben grinsen.


----------



## Malguir (9 Juli 2013)

Achja die Ratenerinnerung ist heute auch bei mir angekommen warscheinlich sammeln die die schreiben und schicken die alle auf einmal los xD


----------



## Reducal (10 Juli 2013)

Malguir schrieb:


> ....warscheinlich sammeln die die schreiben und schicken die alle auf einmal los xD


Nein, das ist ein Dauerposten, durch den täglich hunderte, wenn nicht gar tausende Nutzer betroffen werden. NaNu und Maligur sind nur zufällig im zeitgleichen Buchungstakt.

Für 1&1 dürfte die Verfolgung offener Posten aus dem Web.de-Club und der GMX-Profi-Mitgliedschaft ein einträgliches Geschäft sein. Wenn man die vielen Leutz nimmt, die auf windige Abofallen gezahlt haben, wunderts einen nicht, wenn dieser Geschäftszweig mit Fleiß gepfelgt wird. Dort kann man ernten, ohne Ende! Viele bezahlen nicht - die meisten aber sicherlich schon, spätestens, wenn das gereifte Forderungsmanagement über ein Inkasso eingreift.

Zu den Zahlen:


			
				United Internet AG schrieb:
			
		

> Die United Internet AG ist mit *über 11,8 Mio. kostenpflichtigen Kundenverträgen* sowie rund *32 Mio. werbefinanzierten Free-Accounts* der führende europäische Internet-Spezialist.
> 
> Kern von United Internet ist eine leistungsfähige Internet-Fabrik mit über 6.350 Mitarbeitern, davon mehr als 1.800 in Produktmanagement, Entwicklung und Rechenzentren.
> Neben einer *hohen Vertriebskraft* über die etablierten Marken *GMX, WEB.DE*, 1&1, united-domains, fasthosts, InterNetX, Sedo und affilinet steht United Internet für eine herausragende Operational Excellence für weltweit über 44 Mio. Kunden-Accounts in 5 Rechenzentren mit insgesamt rund 70.000 Servern.


Ich nutze Web.de und GMX seit vielen Jahren und habe noch nicht einen Cent dabei ausgegeben. Von den gelieferten Informationen habe ich allenfalls auf Nachrichten geklickt. Wenn jeder Kunde so ein schlechter Kunde wie ich wäre, gäbe es den ach so hoch gelobten Vertrieb doch gar nicht!


----------



## NaNu (11 Juli 2013)

Also meine Tochter hat auch nie auf einem "Kaufbutton" geklickt und ausser ihre Mails abzurufen Web.de nicht genutzt.  Trotzdem  bekommt sie nun wie so viele Andere Drohbriefe.Ich möchte gar nicht wissen wieviele vor lauter Angst zahlen obwohl sie nie einen Vertrag abgeschlossen haben.In meinen Augen ist das einfach kriminal und mir ein Rätsel das da kein Riegel vorgeschoben wird.


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Juli 2013)

Mir ist das kein Rätsel, denn das wird politisch geduldet.

Mal lesen:
https://www.antispam-ev.de/news/?/a...-ist-ein-Abzockerparadies.-Wie-kommt-das.html


----------



## Horstenstein (13 Juli 2013)

Hallo,

sorry für die Threadnekromantie, aber er erscheint mir sehr passend für meine Frage.

Meine Freundin tappte ebenfalls in die Abofalle, eine Widerspruchsmail auf die erste Zahlungsaufforderung blieb unbeantwortet, Anrufe bei GMX selber waren relativ erfolglos, da immer auf andere Abteilungen verwiesen wird. Saftladen halt. Daraufhin habe ich mich dann mal ein wenig näher damit beschäftigt und bin erfreut dass das kein Einzelfall ist, sondern durch nicht ausreichend / direkt ersichtlich gekennzeichnete Angebote hier eine (Betrugs?)Masche gefahren wird.

Nun die konkrete Frage: Meine Freundin hat sich mit einem falschen Namen bei GMX angemeldet, die Adressdaten waren natürlich ebenso falsch, jedoch trägt ihre eMailadresse ihren echten Namen. Kontodaten wurden nicht hinterlegt. Inwiefern hat sie etwas bezüglich der Mahnung zu befürchten? Theoretisch könnte man ja anhand der IP feststellen wer sie wirklich ist, wobei das zT dadurch erschwert werden würde, da sie sich in den letzten Monaten sehr selten von ihrem Heimanschluss aus anmeldete, da Sie die meiste Zeit bei mir verbrachte.

Ich glaube jedoch nicht so ganz dass ein Provider ernsthaft mit den Personendaten bei einer Anfrage bezüglich einer Zahlungsaufforderung in Höhe von 17€ rausrückt, da ich mich da rein rechtlich aber gar nicht auskenne, können wir nicht abschätzen inwiefern das ignorieren der Mahnungen zu höheren Geldforderungen bzw. Inkassozirkus führen könnten und ob wir da lieber doch ein Widerspruchsschreiben einsenden?

MfG, Horstenstein

PS: Sie sagt mir gerade noch dass man ihr bei GMX mitgeteilt hat dass zur Klärung der genauen Vertragsdaten eine Feststellung ihrer Identität mittels Zusendung einer Kopie des Personalausweises erfolgen muss, da sie sich ja nicht mit echten Daten angemeldet hat. Inwiefern ist es klug das wirklich zu tun um den Schlamassel zu klären? Denn so haben die haben die ja definitiv ihre echten Daten und mit denen könnte man dann ja "ernsthafte" Forderungen stellen.


----------



## BenTigger (13 Juli 2013)

Lies doch mal hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...mx-profi-mitgliedschaft-durch-anklicken.6768/

Ob der Laden nun GMX oder WEB heisst, die Masche ist die selbe...
Da steht auch schon oft genug, was zu beachten ist.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Juli 2013)

Horstenstein schrieb:


> PS: Sie sagt mir gerade noch dass man ihr bei GMX mitgeteilt hat dass zur Klärung der genauen Vertragsdaten eine Feststellung ihrer Identität mittels Zusendung einer Kopie des Personalausweises erfolgen muss, da sie sich ja nicht mit echten Daten angemeldet hat. Inwiefern ist es klug das wirklich zu tun um den Schlamassel zu klären? Denn so haben die haben die ja definitiv ihre echten Daten und mit denen könnte man dann ja "ernsthafte" Forderungen stellen.


Ja, das ist gar rechter Unsinn. Wenn ich echte Werte anzubieten hätte, dann würde ich mich im Vorfeld der Identität und der Bonität meines Vertragspartners versichern und nicht hinterher so ein Kasperletheater veranstalten. Seriöse Geschäftsleute schaffen das ja auch.

Das ist dann auch ein sicheres Zeichen dafür, dass kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist und damit ist eine "Klärung der genauen Vertragsdaten" nicht mehr notwendig - Es steht ja bereits fest, dass keiner existiert. Bei Übersendung von irgendwelchen Ausweiskopien würde man sich nur unnötigen Belästigungen in Form von Bettelbriefen aussetzen.

Zur Mär mit der IP-Adresse: Viele Leute schmeißen das mit der Mitstörerhaftung bei Urheberrechtsverletzungen durcheinander. Hier gibt es aber keine Anschluss- bzw. Sippenhaft und auch ganz sicher keine Zuordnung einer IP-Adresse zu einer bestimmten Person. Dubiose Anbieter drohen gerne damit, aber eine IP-Adresse hat hier keinerlei Beweiskraft.


----------



## Trullala (15 Juli 2013)

Hallo in die Runde,
ich verfolge dieses Thema nun schon ein paar Monate, da meine Tochter ab Januar 2013 ebenfalls diese unberechtigten Rechnungen und Mahnungen von web.de, dem Inkassobüro und der Anwaltskanzlei bekommen hat. Sie hat, genau wie hier oft empfohlen wurde, der Forderung widersprochen und sich anschließend auf keinen Briefwechsel eingelassen.
Vor ein paar Tagen kam dann der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid. Hauptforderung 35 € ergeben insgesamt eine Gsamtsumme von ca. 190 €.
Dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid muss ja nun widersprochen werden. Sollte man dafür sicherheitshalber einen Anwalt einschalten - haben allerdings keine Rechtsschutzversicherung - oder reicht es tatsächlich aus, das Formular selbst auszufüllen?
Bin etwas verunsichert, weil ich bisher davon ausgegangen bin, dass diese einseitige Brieffreundschaft irgendwann im Sande verläuft.
Gruß,
Trullala


----------



## Hippo (15 Juli 2013)

Für ein Kreuzchen und eine Unterschrift wirst Du wohl keinen Anwalt brauchen ...


----------



## BenTigger (15 Juli 2013)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/der-mahnbescheid.1741/

und hier kannst du sehen, welche Aktion du dringend innerhalb von 14 Tagen erledigen musst.


----------



## Horstenstein (15 Juli 2013)

Ok, vielen Dank für den Threadverweis und die weiteren Hinweise.

Ich habe ihr gestern, nachdem ich durch den Thread ging schon den Hinweis gegeben: Sicher deine eMails und Kontakte, suche dir eine neue eMailadresse und dann so "Stinkefinger".

Das einzige Druckmittel was GMX hat ist eine Accountsperrung, von der sie sicher auch Gebrauch machen werden.

Bevor ich mich jetzt unfreiwillig damit beschäftigt habe, war mir nicht so recht bewusst warum ein Bekannter immer über die UI AG als "Abzockerverein" gepöbelt hat. Jetzt bin ich ein wenig schlauer und ein ganzes Stück empörter.


----------



## Trullala (15 Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank für den Link! Also wird jetzt widersprochen und abgewartet...

Gruß
Trullala


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (15 Juli 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> welche Aktion du dringend innerhalb von 14 Tagen erledigen musst.


 
Um das mal zu konkretisieren: Der Widerspruch muss innerhalb von 14 Tagen beim absendenden Gericht eingehen. Deshalb nicht zu lange warten und möglichst schnell reagieren, damit die Frist eingehalten wird.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (15 Juli 2013)

Im nächsten Schritt passiert dann das.
So einen habe ich vor einigen Wochen erhalten, insofern dürfte das auch noch die aktuelle Strategie sein. Verbunden mit dem einmaligen Sonderangebot von 115€ und der Bitte, doch zu prüfen ob es nicht doch besser ist zu zahlen.

Prüfen kann ich nicht, weil ich bis heute nur Forderungsauflistungen und hohle Phrasen erhalten habe. Die Ansprüche begründen wollte bisher niemand und das ist dann auch der Hauptgrund für den Bettelbrief.

Und das vermeintliche Schnäppchen zeigt die Gier: Selbst wenn die Hauptforderung berechtigt ist, sind es ein Großteil der Nebenforderungen eben nicht und ab diesem Zeitpunkt ist das Kreuzchen tatsächlich die billigste Alternative.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (15 Juli 2013)

Horstenstein schrieb:


> Das einzige Druckmittel was GMX hat ist eine Accountsperrung, von der sie sicher auch Gebrauch machen werden.


Darüber hinaus verlieren sie damit die Möglichkeit, deine Freundin unter Druck zu setzen und dann ist der Spuk zu Ende.


----------



## Hippo (15 Juli 2013)

*HINWEIS:*

*Die zwei Threads über ungewollte Mitgliedschaft wurden zusammengelegt*


----------



## Björn1980 (18 Juli 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe gerade einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid über 186€ bekommen und werde aufgefordert innerhalb von 2 Wochen entweder zu widersprechen, oder den Betrag zu begleichen.
Ich habe bereits im April sowohl bei web.de als auch bei UMB Inkasso Widerspruch eingelegt. Danach habe ich die weiteren Kontaktveruche (weiteres Inkasso-Unternehmen und Anwalt) ignoriert.
Dazu folgende Fragen:
1. Wie großesind die Erfolgsaussichten im Fall eines Widerspruchs um ein Verfahren herumzukommen?
2. Welche zusätzlichen Kosten können auf mich zu kommen?
3. Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr damit?

Es nervt einfach, mittlerweile würde ich sogar einem Vergleich zustimmen.
Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung


----------



## jupp11 (18 Juli 2013)

Björn1980 schrieb:


> 1. Wie großesind die Erfolgsaussichten im Fall eines Widerspruchs um ein Verfahren herumzukommen?


100%


Björn1980 schrieb:


> 2. Welche zusätzlichen Kosten können auf mich zu kommen?


Außer dem Porto für den Einschreibebrief mit dem Widerspruch keine


Björn1980 schrieb:


> 3. Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr damit?


Seit fast 9 Jahren die obigen. Bisher hat es in der gesamten Zeit nicht einen einzigen Prozess gegeben


----------



## Trullala (18 Juli 2013)

Hallo Björn,
unser Mahnbescheid ging über exakt den gleichen Betrag. Nachdem ich die ganzen Infos hier gelesen habe, bin ich der Meinung, dass man bloß nicht klein beigeben sollte. Dann hätten sie das erreicht, was sie wollten. Also mach das Kreuzchen und ab damit! 
Ich habe den Widerspruch Anfang der Woche per Einschreiben abgeschickt. Sobald ich irgendeine Reaktion darauf erhalte, werde ich das hier mitteilen.
Gruß
_Tri-Tra-_Trullala


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Juli 2013)

Erfahrungsgemäß kommen nach dem Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid noch ein paar böse Drohbriefe, etwa mit dem Inhalt: "Frechheit, dass Sie einfach unserem schönen Mahnbescheid widersprochen haben. Unverschämtheit. Sie nehmen jetzt gefälligst sofort den Widerspruch zurück und zahlen ...€ ... sonst werden wir ... Klage vor Gericht ... blablabla..."

Na und? Dann macht doch.

Machen sie aber nicht. In 9 Jahren, seit es dieses Theater gibt, ist nicht ein einziger Prozess gegen Zahlungsunwillige bekannt geworden. Das kann nur bedeuten, dass 1&1 selbst nicht an die gerichtliche Durchsetzbarkeit der Forderung glaubt, denn das übliche Vorgehen wäre, wenn man eine rechtmäßige Forderung vertritt und dem Mahnbescheid widersprochen wurde: sofort ohne weiteres Tammtamm Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren beantragen. Aber darauf warten wir hier schon ewig und werden noch weiter bis Pflaumenpfingsten drauf warten.


----------



## Björn1980 (22 Juli 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Unterstützung!
Ich habe den Mahnbescheid abgeschickt und waret nun auf die Dinge die da kommen, aber vielen Dank für das Teilen der eigenen Erfahrungen.
Ich werde berichten...


----------



## szenie (22 Juli 2013)

Moin,

nochmal eine kurze Frage: Kommt der Mahnbescheid in einem gelben Umschlag? Die Post geht nämlich immer an mein Elternhaus und ich habe meinen Eltern gesagt, die können die Post ignorieren, bis der Mahnbescheid kommt. Da ich selbigem ja innerhalb von 2 Wochen widersprechen muss, hoffe ich, dass der nicht als Ottonormalabfallbrief untergeht.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Goblin (22 Juli 2013)

Ein MB kommt IMMER im gelben Umschlag und IMMER von einem Amtsgericht *Mahngericht

[Modedit by Hippo: Korrektur]*


----------



## szenie (22 Juli 2013)

Ok danke, wollte nur auf Nummer sicher gehen. Mit so offizieller Post hatte ich nur bisher keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Trullala (30 Juli 2013)

Keine 2 Wochen nachdem ich den Widerspruch abgeschickt hatte, kam jetzt ein Brief der Anwaltskanzlei Hörnlein & Feyer.

_"Ihren Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid ohne Begründung haben wir zur Kenntnis genommen. Nachdem Einwendungen nicht erkennbar sind, suchen wir den Weg einer außergerichtlichen Regelung. *Nicht zuletzt aus Kostengründen sollten Sie prüfen, ob es nicht besser ist, eine gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung zu vermeiden.* Ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht, [...blablabla...] besteht Vergleichsbereitschaft [...etc.pp]._
_Nach fruchtlosem Fristablauf lebt die ursprüngliche Forderung wieder auf, die Gesamtforderung wird zur sofortigen Zahlung fällig *und die gerichtliche Geltendmachung muss ihren Fortgang finden*. Wir sind sicher, eine für alle Beteiligten zufrieden stellende Lösung zu finden."_

Also kurz & bündig, sie bieten einen Vergleich an, ggf. mit Ratenzahlung.
Darauf muss ich doch jetzt nicht reagieren oder wie seht ihr das?
Nur um das nochmal klar zu stellen: *Bezahlen werde ich definitiv nicht!*


----------



## Malguir (30 Juli 2013)

Ich habe meinen nächsten Brief bekommen
Jetzt soll ich bis zum 08.08.2013 22,94€ zahlen und alle anderen unten den Aktenzeichen geführten Ansprüche sind erledigt.
Sind die nicht nett 
Jetzt habe ich aber auch eine frage was soll ich den machen wenn der Mahnbescheid von dem Gericht kommt und der an den namen Kev Grau gerichtet ist und nicht an meinem richtigen namen
oder schicken die den erst garnicht da es diese person ja gernicht gibt ?


----------



## NaNu (30 Juli 2013)

Hallo,
auch wir haben heute Post bekommen.Nun wollen sie statt der zuletzt geforderten 81,36 nur noch 20 Euro,damit wäre dann alles erledigt.
Aber bekommen werden die von uns keinen Cent!
Bin echt gespannt ob das schon so oft angedrohte Mahnverfahren eingeleitet wird oder nun endlich Ruhe ist .


----------



## NaNu (30 Juli 2013)

Ach, übrigens ist der 8.8. auch bei uns der Stichtag


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Juli 2013)

Alles, was Ihr wissen müsst, steht eigentlich schon mehrfach im Thread.

Wenn man bereits einmal schriftlich seinen Standpunkt dargestellt hat, gibt es keine Rechtspflicht, auf neue Schreiben nochmal reagieren zu müssen. Auch dann nicht, wenn die Gegenseite mit so einem windigen Vergleichsangebot kommt. Womit sie zeigt, dass sie selbst nicht an die Durchsetzbarkeit der Forderung vor Gericht glaubt. Ist alles Wurst: die Forderung ist streitig gestellt, daran hat sich nichts geändert.

Wenn die Gegenseite wirklich ein Interesse an der Klage vor Gericht hätte, dann würde sie nach Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid sofort "Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren" beantragen. Macht sie aber nicht, sondern es wird weiter außergerichtlich herumgezackert. Hier noch ein Drohbrief, dort ein windiges Vergleichsangebot. Danach wieder ein paar Drohbriefe. Irgendwann wird das Papier und Porto dann auch zu teuer, und dann hört das auf.

Anwälte und Inkassobüros sind keine Behörden. Die können Euch exakt nullkomma-garnix, solange sie nicht vor Gericht klagen (wollen sie ja offenkundig nicht...) und dort auch noch den Prozess gewinnen (daran glauben sie nämlich selbst nicht). Vorher haben die null Sonderrechte. Alles, was außergerichtlich an Schreibgesülze kommt, ist sehr, sehr geduldiges Papier.

Bei Mahnbescheid: Widerspruch und basta. Danach gibt es noch ein paar Briefe, und dann war es das.

Wenn der Mahnbescheid an einen falschen Namen geht, dann kann er nicht zugestellt werden. Der Postbote muss die Übereinstimmung mit dem Inhaber des Briefkastens prüfen. So einfach ist das. Die Gegenseite kriegt dann Bescheid, dass der MB nicht zugestellt werden konnte. Darauf werden die dann noch einige Droh-Mails schicken, und das war es dann. Die werden sicher auch mit Strafanzeige etc. drohen, ist aber Quatsch. Bei einem Angebot, das nicht sofort erkennbar kostenpflichtig ist, darf man bei der Anmeldung falsche Daten benutzen - z.B. aus Datenschutzgründen. Ist nicht verboten. Interessiert auch keinen Staatsanwalt, und das weiß die Gegenseite auch genau.


----------



## Nemesis66 (3 August 2013)

Hallo, 

ich bin neu hier und habe eine Frage. 
Nachdem ich bei web.de Widersprochen habe, bin ich auf dieses Forum aufmerksam geworden und habe seither auf nichts mehr reagiert.
Nun kam gestern, wie erwartet, der Brief eines Bayerischen Inkassodienstes mit einer Gesamtforderung von nun 80,13 €
Überwiesen werden muss der Betrag bis zum *12.8.2013*
Mir ist klar, dass ich hierauf nicht reagieren sollte, und den Mahnbescheid im gelben Briefumschlag abwarten soll.
Nur da liegt das Problem, ich bin ab dem 9.9. bis 29.9. in den USA und ich erwarte den Mahnbescheid in genau diesem Zeitraum.
Ich denke, dass der Bescheid per Einschreiben kommt, somit kann er mir schonmal nicht persönlich zugestellt werden, oder?
Allerdings hat auch schon mal mein Vermieter ein Einschreiben an mich angenommen...
Welche Möglichkeiten bieten sich mir in diesem Fall?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Hippo (3 August 2013)

Der MB wird vom Briefträger "eingelegt" und eine Zustellungsurkunde erstellt.
Wenn das terminlich so blöd läuft daß Du die Frist versäumen würdest kannst Du unter Vorlage der Reisedokumente die "Wiedereinsetzung in den vorherigen Stand" beantragen


----------



## Trullala (4 August 2013)

Hallo Nemesis66,

vielleicht schickt man dir aber auch gar keinen Mahnbescheid. So weit gehen die ja nicht immer - allerdings erschließt sich mir das "Auswahlverfahren" nicht so wirklich. 
Bei mir dauerte es von der 1. web.de-Mahnung bis zum Mahnbescheid ca. 3 Monate. Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle keine großen Gedanken machen, solange der Nachbar weiß, dass er für dich keine Einschreiben annehmen soll.

Im Übrigen bin ich wirklich erleichtert, dass ich rechtzeitig auf dieses Forum aufmerksam wurde und möchte allen _Tippgebern_ mal ein herzliches _*Dankeschön*_ sagen!


----------



## dvill (4 August 2013)

http://www.vzbv.de/12067.htm


> Das Landgericht Koblenz erklärte die Werbung der Seite web.de der 1&1 Mail & Media GmbH für unzulässig. Sie hatte nicht deutlich über Vertragsinhalte wie Laufzeit und Preis aufgeklärt.





> Versäumnisurteil des Landgerichts Koblenz vom 01.08.2013 – 1 O 55/13


----------



## BenTigger (4 August 2013)

Jetzt weis man auch, warum Web.de nichte jede Mitgliedschaftsgebühr einklagte.
Denen muss schon klar gewesen sein, dass es vor Gericht nicht standhält.


----------



## EW89 (8 August 2013)

*Hallo Zusammen.

Ich bin zwar auf der Schweiz, jedoch tappte ich auch in die web.de-Falle.
Wie oben beschrieben, habe ich den eingeschriebenen Brief an 1&1 Media gesendet. Als Antwort kam dann das:*

*Sehr geehrter Herr ...,*

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage zu Ihrem Vertrag. Wir bedauern, dass Sie Grund zur Beschwerde sehen. Gerne informieren wir Sie ausführlich.

Bei dem bestellten E-Mail-Tarif WEB.DE Club handelt es sich um einen von Beginn an einheitlichen und kostenpflichtigen Vertrag. Bei diesem sind im Rahmen einer rabattierten Vertragsphase die ersten 2 Monate von der Grundgebühr befreit. Danach verlängert sich der Vertrag um jeweils weitere 12 Monate, wenn nicht form- und fristgemäß gekündigt wird. Der Beitrag für den 12-Monatsvertrag beträgt 54,44 EUR bei einer vierteljährlichen Zahlungsweise von 13,61 EUR.

Der Vertrag wurde online am 26.05.2013 über Ihr WEB.DE Postfach  abgeschlossen. Vor dem endgültigen Abschluss des Premiumdienstes werden dem Interessenten während des Bestellvorganges die zum Vertrag dazugehörigen Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB) angezeigt. Nach erfolgreichem Vertragsabschluss wird zusätzlich eine Bestätigungs-E-Mail zugestellt, welche nochmal auf alle erweiterten Leistungen hinweist. Auch hier wird die Information über die automatische Verlängerung und die Möglichkeit des Widerrufs nach dem Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuch erteilt. Ihr Widerrufsrecht von 14 Tagen hat am 26.05.2013 begonnen.

Zu jeder Zeit haben wir über die Merkmale des Produktes, die Mindestvertragslaufzeit des Vertrages und die Kosten hingewiesen. Zusätzlich war die Schaltfläche, die letztendlich zum Vertragsabschluss geführt hat, eindeutig mit dem Schriftzug "Jetzt kaufen" versehen. Hier ist ebenfalls deutlich zu erkennen, dass es sich um einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag handelt. Den Vorwurf der arglistigen Täuschung weisen wir somit zurück. Weitere Vertragsinformationen zu Ihrem Dienst finden Sie auf der Seitehttp://agb.web.de/Club/AGB.

Wir sehen daher unsere Forderung als berechtigt an und bitten Sie, den offenen Betrag zu überweisen.

Ihre Kündigung haben wir zum nächstmöglichen Endtermin, dem 25.07.2014 eingetragen. Eine sofortige Kündigung ist auf Grund der festgelegten Laufzeit von 12 Monaten nicht möglich.

*Die in der Presse erwähnten Urteile sind rechtskräftig. Diese beziehen sich auf stark veraltete Angebote, die nicht mehr vertrieben werden und somit nicht mehr bestellbar sind. Rechtsansprüche können auch nach Rechtskraft der Urteile nicht geltend gemacht werden, da sich die Urteile lediglich auf die Werbung selbst bezogen und damit keinen Einfluss auf die seinerzeit abgeschlossenen Verträge haben.*

Es tut uns leid, dass wir Ihnen hierzu keine andere Auskunft geben können und hoffen, dass wir Ihnen den Vorgang mit unseren Informationen transparenter machen konnten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Rainer Blank
Ihr WEB.DE Kundenservice​
*Wie soll ich da jetzt vorgehen?

Vielen, vielen Dank in Voraus!
*


----------



## Hippo (8 August 2013)

Steht im Thread ...
... lesen mußt selber.
An unserer Einschätzung hat sich nichts geändert und die Antwort die Du bekommen hast verschicken die gefühlt seit Beitrag 1000 im Thread


----------



## Trullala (8 August 2013)

Das ist der gleiche Brief, den wir anfangs auch alle erhalten haben. Also am Besten ein dickes Fell zulegen und erst wieder auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid reagieren, falls dir überhaupt einer zugestellt wird.


----------



## Reducal (8 August 2013)

1&1-Support an EW89 schrieb:
			
		

> Die in der Presse erwähnten Urteile sind rechtskräftig. Diese beziehen sich auf stark veraltete Angebote, die nicht mehr vertrieben werden und somit nicht mehr bestellbar sind.


Das neue Urteil ist beim Support noch nicht angekommen. Das heißt aber nicht, dass jeder behaupteter Vertrag zuerst einmal nicht gültig ist.


----------



## Björn1980 (8 August 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe exakt den gleichen Brief bekommen wie Trullala und werde auch nicht bezahlen!! Lasst Euch nicht einschüchtern! Es ist bei mir der 4te Brief von einem Anwalt. Dazu bekam ich 3 Schreiben von Inkasso-Unternehmen! Ich darf mich mit denen auf 100€ einigen, da es besser sei als eine gerichtliche Einigung zu suchen.....


----------



## WebdeClubLiebhaber (11 August 2013)

Bisher kam kein Mahnbescheid bei mir. Ich warte seit dem 23. Juli (stand in der "Titulierungsankündigung") vergebens. Seitdem kam auch sonst nix mehr


----------



## Klaushansen (12 August 2013)

Mir haben sie im Februar eine Rechnung mit Mahngebühren geschickt. Ich habe per Brief den Vertrag bestritten und hilfsweise widerrufen, da ich nie eine Widerrufsbelehrung oder AGB zu Gesicht bekommen habe.

Die ABG und die Widerrufsbelehrung haben sie mir dann per Mail geschickt und ich habe den Vertrag fristgerecht widerrufen, da ich in der Mail erstmalig Kenntnis davon erlangt habe. Das haben die natürlich nicht anerkannt.

Im März kam dann ein Brief vom Inkassounternehmen, den habe ich ungeöffnet mit der Aufschrift "Empfänger verzogen" wieder in den Briefkasten geworfen. Im Mai April kam dann nochmal ein Brief von Web.de, mit dem ich genauso verfahren bin und seitdem habe ich nichts mehr von dem Verein gehört. Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so.


----------



## jupp11 (12 August 2013)

Klaushansen schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so.


Papierabfallcontainer sind in der Regel in der Lage hunderte von Mahnmüllschreiben aufzunehmen.


----------



## Grimar (13 August 2013)

Ich hab wohl im Januar(kann mich nicht daran erinnern) ein web.de Club abo abgeschlossen Rechnung inkl. Mahnung kahm ca. 6 Monate später.
Das Abo verlägnert sich nach 5 Monaten automatisch in ein 1 Jahres Abo. Was erwartet mich wenn ich nicht zahle? ich soll wohl auf ein "Jetzt kaufen" button geklickt haben.


----------



## bernhard (13 August 2013)

Hier stehen 1787 Beiträge zu genau diesem Thema.


----------



## renate 46 (13 August 2013)

Grimar schrieb:


> Ich hab wohl im Januar(kann mich nicht daran erinnern) ein web.de Club abo abgeschlossen Rechnung inkl. Mahnung kahm ca. 6 Monate später.
> Das Abo verlägnert sich nach 5 Monaten automatisch in ein 1 Jahres Abo. Was erwartet mich wenn ich nicht zahle? ich soll wohl auf ein "Jetzt kaufen" button geklickt haben.



hallo, mir ist es genauso ergangen. soll angeblich  anfang märz 2013 eine web.de clubmitgliedschaft eingegangen sein.ich habe den brief von der verbraucherzentrale genommen, unterschrieben und per einschreiben mit rückschein zugesandt. ich hatte 2 email accounts bei web.de . mein mann und ich haben alle e-mail accounts geschlossen bis auf einen. den kann ich selber nicht schließen, da dort der vertrag mit der clubmitgliedschaft eingetragen ist. wenn man sich den vertrag genauer anschauen möchte ist es aber nicht möglich. es steht dort nur ein vertrag mit einer nummer. was man abgeschlossen hat sieht man auch nicht. egal, ich werde nicht bezahlen.


----------



## renate 46 (15 August 2013)

ich habe per mail von web.de mitgeteilt bekommen, dass mein vertrag bis zum 27.07.2014 läuft. es ist nach ihrer ansicht alles korrekt gelaufen und den vorwurf der arglistigen täuschung weisen sie zürück. wenn man die antwort liest, hat man das gefühl, dass die welt in ordnung ist. ich frage mich nur, wie man als mitarbeiter in so einem unternehmen arbeiten kann. mir würde es schlecht, wenn ich so etwas tun müßte. aber moral ist heute nichts mehr wert, wenn man die skrupel gegen bares eintauschen kann. na ja, dann werde ich mal schauen, wann die erste mahnung eintrudelt und wie lange web.de durchhält. die sehen keinen cent von mir. aber ich glaube, dass sie dennoch erfolgreich mit ihrer methode sind, ansonsten würden sie dies nicht schon seit 10 jahren betreiben


----------



## Antiscammer (18 August 2013)

Es laufen in Deutschland noch ganz andere Dinge, weit schlimmer und schon viel länger, und ebenfalls ungestört.

Seit ungefähr 25 Jahren ist oberster Wahlspruch: "Nur die Kohle zählt."

Angefangen hat diese Mentalität nach meiner Erinnerung mit der sogenannten "geistig moralischen Erneuerung" in der Kohl-Ära. 
Inzwischen verfeinert zur absoluten Perfektion, und mit einem Unrechtsbewusstsein etwa auf Niveau Normal-Null.


----------



## yeurodin (22 August 2013)

Meine Geschichte gleicht den anderen denke ich mal: GMX Pro Mail erst Mahnung jetzt Inkasso.

Meine Frage ist jetzt: Soll ich dem Inkasso Schreiben schon widersprechen, oder erst auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid warten?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Reducal (22 August 2013)

Wie in schon so vielen Beiträgen vor deinem steht, ist es dem Inkassodienst egal, was und ob du ihm schreibst. Leute, die auf Web.de/GMX-Forderungen gar nicht ragieren leben am ruhigesten.


yeurodin schrieb:


> Meine Geschichte gleicht den anderen denke ich mal


Entscheidend für den Verlauf des Forderungsmangements ist die Entwicklung nach dem vermeintlichen Vertragsschlus. Da gibt es Abweichungen in den Einzelfällen. Der eine macht gar nichts, der nächste ist nur per eMail erreichbar, der übernächste widerspricht einmalig bei Web.de/GMX und andere wiederum hampeln dann mit dem Inkassodienst rum.


----------



## yeurodin (22 August 2013)

Also zu meiner GMX Historie: 3. Mahnung per Brief erhalten. Daraufhin Email Verlauf angeschaut und gesehend as es schon Mahnungen per Mail gab. Ich habe ein Test Abo abgeschlossen und nicht rechtzeitig gekündigt. Mir war in dem Moment nicht bewusst, dass ich aktiv selber kündigen muss. Daraufhin habe ich eine Mail an GMX geschrieben, dass ich den Vertrag kündige aber den Betrag nicht bezahlen werde, da ich bewusst keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe. Eine Mail zurückbekommen, dass die Vertragsauflösung erfolgt mit Sperrung des Mail Accounts die Forderung der Zahlung aber erfolgen muss. Aschließend habe ich mich nicht mehr gemeldet und gestern ist bei meine Eltern der Brief des Inkasso Büros hereingeflattert mi der Aufforderung zur Zahlung (wohne nun nicht mehr Zuhause).


----------



## Reducal (23 August 2013)

Den näschten Brief dieser Art könnten deine Eltern ja ungeöffnet zum nächsten Postamt bringen und den Stempel aufbringen lassen "unbekannt verzogen". Leider funktioniert das bei den netten Postboten zumeist nicht gleich an der Tür, weil die das bis zur Rückkehr in der Niederlassung schon verworfen haben. Solche Briefe landen dann nicht selten im Schredder.


----------



## NaNu (29 August 2013)

Soooo nun ist seit langen mal wieder ein Brief von dem Inkassounternehmen ins Haus geflattert.
Überschrift "Titulierungsankündigung"
In diesem Schreiben wird  nun spätestens am 17.9. der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid beantragt,ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie oft die schon damit gedroht habenLangsam muss das doch mal ein Ende nehmen.


----------



## Hippo (29 August 2013)

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...opfsch%FCtteln&p=102121&viewfull=1#post102121


----------



## Malguir (29 August 2013)

Hi
Habe heute den gleich brief wie NaNu erhalten 
Irgendwie glaube ich nicht das ich im September den mahnbescheid bekomme aber ich lass mich überraschen


----------



## shenshen (31 August 2013)

Hallo, ich habe schon mehrere nützliche Beiträge in diesem Forum gefunden allerdings habe ich ein paar spezielle fragen.

ich habe damals eine web.de club-Mitgliedschaft abgeschlossen, weil ich dachte es wäre kostenlos. War es irgendwie auch für drei Monate, ich hab da gar nicht mehr durchgeblickt und habe Mahnungen bekommen. Da ich dort schon eingeschüchtert war habe ich eine Mahnung (20€) auf das Konto von web.de bezahlt. Ich bin derzeit Student und wohne nicht mehr bei meinen Eltern, als ich gestern nach Hause kam fand ich ein Brief vom Bayerischen Inkasso Dienst.
Mit einer Hauptforderung von 23€, 5%punkte über basiszins 0,13€ Mahnspesen des gläuberigers+evtl. bankrücklastkosten 15€, Gebühren 48,60€. Also insgesamt eine GEsamtforderung von 86.73€.Verwundert habe ich gleich web.de angerufen und nachgefragt was das soll da ich meine Mahnung ja bezahlt habe. Derjenige mit dem ich telefoniert habe meinte dann aber das es sich um die alte Rechnung vom Mai handelt und mein Vertrag noch bis diesen September? oder nächsten? läuft. Ich fühle mich über den Tisch gezogen von web.de! Ich soll jetzt insgesagmt 86,73€ an den bayerischen Inkassodienst zahlen und das bereits vor 4 tagen.. habe den brief ja erst heute geöffnet und die haben nicht meine neue Adresse...
Meine fragen sind nun:
Muss ich den ganzen Betrag wirklich zahlen oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit noch aus der Sache raus zu kommen? Was mache ich jetzt am besten? Wenn ich jetzt direkt den Betrag bezahle obwohl ich es schon vor 4 Tagen hätte tun sollen, ist das noch ok?
Ich habe viel über diese Abzockmasche bereits gelesen anscheinend bin ich nicht der einzige. Habe auch schon die Mahnung von der Verbraucherzentrale mir angeschaut die hier oft gepostet wird. (http://www.vz-nrw.de/mediabig/218141A.pdf) Dieser brief geht ja an web.de? Der Mann am telefon meinte allerdings das web.de nichts mehr mit den kosten zu tun hat und ich mich bei dem inkassodienst melden soll.
Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter. Unten steht noch was von schuldnerportal usw..
Ich will jetzt auf jeden fall handeln, was schreibe ich web.de und was dem inkassodienst?
Soll ich schnellstmöglich den Beitrag überweisen?
Ich wäre über eine Antwort wirklich sehr dankbar!
Schöne Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Goblin (31 August 2013)

Steht hier alles schon gefühlte 5456 mal. Wenn Dir das nicht reicht geh zum Anwalt oder zur VZ

Alles andere wäre unerlaubte Rechtsberatung



> was schreibe ich web.de und was dem inkassodienst?


 
Kochrezepte,Vaterunser.....interessiert die eh nicht was Du schreibst


----------



## Antiscammer (31 August 2013)

Eine Zahlung im Rechtsirrtum ist keinesfalls ein "Beweis" oder ein "Anerkenntnis" eines gültigen Vertragsverhältnisses.

Wenn man den hier an vielen Stellen verlinkten Musterbrief bereits einmal verschickt hat, dann ist weitere Korrespondenz mit dem Laden nicht mehr erforderlich.


----------



## schezar (3 September 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn man den hier an vielen Stellen verlinkten Musterbrief bereits einmal verschickt hat, dann ist weitere Korrespondenz mit dem Laden nicht mehr erforderlich.



Ist es zuviel verlangt den nochmal zu verlinken? Der Thread ist leicht unübersichtlich für jemanden der ihn gerade erst gefunden hat...

Auch so eben ein Schreiben der RK von web.de bekommen und ich bin jemand, der bisher eigentlich noch GARNICHT reagiert hat, also verstehe ich das grade so, als hätte ich das doch zumindest einmal tun müssen? Hoffentlich noch nicht zu spät...


----------



## Goblin (3 September 2013)

> als hätte ich das doch zumindest einmal tun müssen?


 
Niemand ist verpflichtet auf Mahnungen in irgendeiner Weise zu reagieren. Ob sowas hier sinnvoll ist oder nicht muss jeder selbst entscheiden

Eine Rechtspflicht gibt es jedenfalls nicht


----------



## schezar (3 September 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> Niemand ist verpflichtet auf Mahnungen in irgendeiner Weise zu reagieren. Ob sowas hier sinnvoll ist oder nicht muss jeder selbst entscheiden
> 
> Eine Rechtspflicht gibt es jedenfalls nicht



Okay, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Dann heißt es wohl auf den Mahnbescheid warten ab jetzt.


----------



## renate 46 (3 September 2013)

wenn ich in mein e-mail account schauen möchte, kommt direkt schon der hinweis, dass eine mahnung an mein postfach geschickt wurde. sollte ich nicht zahlen, wird das inkassobüro eingeschaltet. ich habe beschlossen, falls briefe zu mir nach hause kommen diese kommentarlos züruckzusenden. die können mich mal kreuzweise. ich werde nur noch auf einen gerichtlichen mahnbescheid reagieren. ich würde am liebsten...... schreibe ich jetzt nicht, aber die meisten können sich bestimmt vorstellen, was ich am liebsten mit denen machen würde.


----------



## Hippo (3 September 2013)

schezar schrieb:


> Ist es zuviel verlangt den nochmal zu verlinken?


Ist es zuviel verlangt mal Google anzuwerfen?

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bayern.de/mediabig/218141A.pdf


----------



## Desmondelchen (10 September 2013)

ich habe folgendes Problem:
vor ein paar Tagen habe ich ein Inkasso schreiben von web.de bekommen das ich 50 Euro zu zahlen habe, ich kann mich aber beim besten Willen einfach nicht daran erinnern und sehe nicht ein 50 Euro zu zahlen also habe ich web.de geschrieben und die meinten ich solle es bezahlen da alles von deren Seite Rechtskräftig wäre. Ich will aber auf keinen Fall zahlen weil ich nicht einfach mal 50 Euro habe (Ich gehe noch zur Schule) Hier die email:

Sehr geehrter Herr W.,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage zum Abschluss Ihrer WEB.DE Club-Mitgliedschaft. Selbstverständlich erklären wir Ihnen die Hintergründe.

Der Vertrag wurde online am 23.03.2013 über Ihr FreeMail-Postfach *****@web.de abgeschlossen.

Zum Abschluss des WEB.DE Club-Testvertrages kommt es nur durch die Eingabe des Nutzernamens und des Passwortes. Zudem ist es erforderlich, die Nutzungsbedingungen zu bestätigen. Erst im Anschluss kann der Vertrag durch die Betätigung der Schaltfläche "Jetzt kaufen" abgeschlossen werden. Hierdurch ist sichergestellt, dass nur der Postfachinhaber die Leistung beantragen kann und die Bestellung bewusst erfolgt. Weitere Vertragsinformationen zu Ihrem Dienst finden Sie unter der Seitehttp://agb.web.de/Club/AGB.

Die erste Laufzeit für Ihren WEB.DE Club-Vertrag beträgt 2 Monate. Danach verlängert sich dieser um weitere 12 Monate wenn Sie nicht innerhalb der ersten 2 Monate schriftlich oder telefonisch kündigen. Der Club-Beitrag für 12 Monate beträgt 60,- EUR bei einer vierteljährlichen Zahlungsweise von 15,- EUR. Die Gebühr wird nicht nutzungsabhängig erhoben. Bitte kommen Sie daher Ihrer Zahlungspflicht nach.

Die in der Presse erwähnten Urteile sind rechtskräftig. Diese beziehen sich auf stark veraltete Angebote, die nicht mehr vertrieben werden und somit nicht mehr bestellbar sind. Rechtsansprüche können auch nach Rechtskraft der Urteile nicht geltend gemacht werden, da sich die Urteile lediglich auf die Werbung selbst bezogen und damit keinen Einfluss auf die seinerzeit abgeschlossenen Verträge haben.

Um Ihr Postfach *****@web.de zu löschen, ist es notwendig, Ihre WEB.DE Club-Mitgliedschaft zu beenden.

WEB.DE Club-Testverträge können Sie telefonisch, per Brief oder Fax mit Unterschrift beenden. Unseren Kundenservice erreichen Sie unter der Telefonnummer 0721 960 98 11 (Festnetztarif) von Montag bis Freitag zwischen 08:00 und 20:00 Uhr, am Samstag zwischen 09:00 und 18:00 Uhr. WEB.DE Club-Verträge mit einer Laufzeit von 6 oder 12 Monaten können Sie nur per Brief oder Fax mit Unterschrift beenden. Dafür senden Sie bitte Ihre unterschriebene Kündigung mit folgenden Angaben an die angegebene Faxnummer oder Postanschrift:

- Ihrer WEB.DE E-Mail-Adresse ([email protected])
- Ihrem Vor- und Nachnamen
- Ihrer Kunden- oder Vertragsnummer

WEB.DE Kundenservice
Brauerstr. 48
76135 Karlsruhe

Fax: 0721 960 80 40 (Festnetztarif)

Alternativ können Sie auch gerne Ihr unterschriebenes Kündigungsschreiben einscannen und uns als PDF-Dateianhang einer E-Mail an [email protected] zukommen lassen.

Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis, dass Sie Ihr Postfach über Ihr persönliches Kundencenter derzeit nicht selbst löschen können.

WICHTIG: Bitte beachten Sie, dass das Postfach erst nach Vertragsende gelöscht werden kann. Bitte senden Sie uns hierfür folgende Unterlagen:

- die Kopie Ihres Personalausweises (Vorderseite)
- einen von Ihnen unterschriebenen Löschauftrag

Die Personalausweiskopie wird nach erfolgter Verifikation gelöscht. Dadurch möchten wir sicherstellen, dass dies von Ihnen gewünscht und nicht böswillig durch Dritte beantragt wurde. Sobald uns die Unterlagen vorliegen und der Vertrag beendet ist, werden wir Ihr WEB.DE Postfach sowie eine eventuell vorhandene De-Mail-Adresse löschen. Bitte beachten Sie zudem, dass eventuell vorhandene WEB.Cent ebenfalls gelöscht werden.

Wir haben Sie mehrmals per E-Mail und per Brief aufgefordert, den ausstehenden Betrag zu begleichen. Bisher konnten wir keinen Zahlungseingang feststellen. Aus diesem Grund haben wir unsere Forderung an die BFS Risk & Collection GmbH übergeben. Diese ist bevollmächtigt, fällige und in Verzug gesetzte Forderungen einzuziehen, und wird sich mit Ihnen schriftlich in Verbindung setzen.

Bitte wenden Sie sich zur Klärung dieses Anliegens ausschließlich an die BFS Risk & Collection GmbH unter der Telefonnummer 05246 83 83 26 13 (Festnetztarif) oder unter der folgenden Adresse:

Das komische ist ich habe den Brief erst vor kurzem bekommen zufällig nachdem 6 Monate vorrüber wahren...


----------



## Goblin (10 September 2013)

Alles wissenswerte steht hier in diesem Thread

Das Kopieren eines Personalausweises ist übrigens verboten !


----------



## Hippo (10 September 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> ...Das Kopieren eines Personalausweises ist übrigens verboten !


Wie wärs mit der Quelle der Aussage...?


----------



## Goblin (10 September 2013)

http://www.datenschutzbeauftragter-info.de/nicht-bemerkt-personalausweis-kopieren-verboten/


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 September 2013)

Der neue Personalausweis ist für unterschiedliche Einsatzszenarien gedacht und sollte deswegen nicht einfach vollständig kopiert werden:
http://www.test.de/Der-neue-Personalausweis-Was-Sie-wissen-muessen-4170336-0/

Bei web.de: 
Die wollen ihren angeblichen Vertragspartner hinterher authentifizieren. Wenn die ihre Vertragspartner nicht kennen, ist das auch ein Indiz dafür, dass überhaupt keine entsprechenden Verträge geschlossen wurden. Von der Weitergabe der personenbezogenen Daten, wie 1&1 es wünscht, ist von daher tunlichst abzuraten.


----------



## Heiko (11 September 2013)

Wenn man eine Kopie des Ausweises für einen legitimen Zweck braucht ist es wichtig, die CAN (das ist die sechsstellige Zahl auf der Vorderseite) abzudecken oder auf der Kopie zu schwärzen.
Die braucht man nämlich z.B. um seine Zugriffs-PIN für die Onlinefunktion zu ändern. Die sollte man nicht aus der Hand geben.


----------



## renate 46 (11 September 2013)

desmondelchen soweit bin ich noch nicht. ich habe bisher nur mahnungen in mein postfach bekommen. ohren auf durchzug stellen,weitergehende post ignorieren!! bzw. suche dir einen anderen anbieter. nicht bezahlen!!! brief durch den schredder jagen!!


----------



## Hippo (11 September 2013)

renate 46 schrieb:


> ... brief durch den schredder jagen!!



Schwachfug!
Geschäftliche Schreiben gehören NIEMALS in den Schredder sondern abgeheftet!
Und zum Thema Minderjährige und Dauerschuldverhältnisse gibts bessere Ratschläge als Nixtun und Post schreddern.
Hier >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/wichtige_forenthemen/
und analog anwendbar hier >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/melango-jw-handelssysteme-und-minderjaehrige.43059/


----------



## renate 46 (18 September 2013)

so habe heute den ersten brief von web.de in der post. mein e-mail account ist auch geschlossen. ich werde den brief ungeöffnet zurückschicken. hat einer eine ahnung, ob web.de dadurch kosten entstehen? wenn es so wäre, würde es mich freuen!!


----------



## Reducal (18 September 2013)

nein


----------



## Hippo (18 September 2013)

renate 46 schrieb:


> ... ich werde den brief ungeöffnet zurückschicken. hat einer eine ahnung, ob web.de dadurch kosten entstehen? wenn es so wäre, würde es mich freuen!!



Schwachfug!
Bringt nix und kann wenns blöd läuft voll gegen Dich eingesetzt werden.
Wenn Du hier konfliktbereit bist und es drauf ankommen lassen willst dann solltest Du Dich korrekt verhalten.
(und vielleicht auch mal so elementare Rechtschreibregeln wie Groß/Kleinschreibung anwenden, das erhöht die Lesbarkeit der Posts ungemein)


----------



## renate 46 (18 September 2013)

du kannst doch trotzdem meine sätze lesen und verstehen, unabhängig ob diese klein oder groß geschrieben sind. ich messe nicht die qualität der sätze an einer groß oder kleinschreibung.

ich habe einen schriftlichen widerruf an web.de gesandt per einschreiben mit rückschein (schreiben von verbraucherzentrale nrw). welche juristischen nachteile soll ich denn haben, wenn ich jetzt anschließend die briefe von web.de kommentarlos zurück sende? web.de hat mir nicht dargelegt, dass ich diesen vertrag wissentlich und willentlich eingegangen bin. warum soll ich danach deren post noch annehmen? lege mir doch bitte konkret dar, welche risiken für mich entstehen, nur weil ich mich weigere ihre briefe anzunehmen. wenn du so etwas behauptest, dann bitte auch konkrete hinweise!!


----------



## BenTigger (18 September 2013)

Und ich habe keine Lust, mich in meiner Freizeit durch dein Gewusel zu lesen, um dir dann zu helfen.
Also lese ich deine Beiträge nicht und du bekommst keine Antwort, obwohl ich dir helfen könnte.
Wenn DU also meinst, uns so herablassend würdigen zu können, wirst du halt ignoriert.

Hier geht es nicht um die Qualität der Sätze sondern um die Achtung eines Hilfesuchenden an die Helfenden.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 September 2013)

Es erhöht einfach die Lesbarkeit, wenn man sich ein wenig um die Form seiner Beiträge bemüht. Ab und zu mal ein Großbuchstabe, ein Punkt und auch ein Absatz sind da sehr hilfreich und wenn man Hilfe wünscht, ist das ganz schlicht ein Akt der Höflichkeit.
Der Thread hier ist sehr alt. Er bietet eine Unmenge an Meinungen und Informationen und letztendlich muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, wie er handelt und was er unternehmen will.
Wenn Du die Hilfe nicht annehmen willst, musst Du das natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## Zeboo (6 Oktober 2013)

Hallo liebe Leute,

danke an die Helfer für die vielen Infos.
Bin dabei den tollen vorgefertigten Brief zu erweitern und zu drucken. Leider bin ich mir nicht sicher welche Adresse ich eingeben soll (sorry, wurde sicherlich schon angesprochen, aber vor lauter Aufregung finde ich das nicht).

1&1 Mail & Media GmbH
Zweigniederlassung Karlsruhe
Brauerstr. 48
76135 Karlsruhe
Deutschland

oder

WEB.DE Kundenservice
Brauerstraße 48
D-76135 Karlsruhe

Die beiden Adressen sind auf der WEB.de Seite hinterlegt. Im Grunde geht es ja nur darum ob man das an 1&1 Mail & Media GmbH schicken muss oder an WEB.DE - auch wenn beide anscheinend zusammengehören.

Edit: Ich frag ja nur, weil die könnten vielleicht im schlimmsten Fall vor Gericht sagen "Ja der Empfänger war falsch, deswegen wurde der Brief ignoriert..."


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Oktober 2013)

Ist letztendlich wurst.


----------



## Hippo (7 Oktober 2013)

Wieso willst Du den Brief erweitern?
Sowas ist für juristische Laien gefährlich!


----------



## Reducal (7 Oktober 2013)

Zeboo schrieb:


> 1&1 Mail & Media GmbH
> Zweigniederlassung Karlsruhe
> 
> oder
> ...


DIE gehören nicht zusammen sondern Web.de ist eine Marke der 1&1 Mail & Media GmbH in Montabaur, genau so wie GMX an der Zweigniederlassung in München ist. Wenn du Web.de-Kunde bist, frühstückt deinen Widerspruch natürlich der Web.de-Kundendienst in Karlsruhe ab, übrigens genau so auch wenn du GMX-Kunde wärest. Der Support von beiden ist jetzt allein nur in Karlsruhe, slebst wenn man nach Montabaur schreiben würde, was sehr viele Leute tun.


----------



## Zeboo (7 Oktober 2013)

Danke, dann schreibe dort WEB.de und nicht 1&1 Mail & Media GmbH.

Gruß


----------



## Reducal (7 Oktober 2013)

Du kannst schreiben, was du willst. Aber wenn du das hier von mir geschriebene schon so ungenau interpretierst, was soll da erst bei deinem Brief bei raus kommen? Rauchzeichen wären da womöglich die bessere Wahl und im Ergebnis auch nicht erfolgversprechender.


----------



## Zeboo (7 Oktober 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Du kannst schreiben, was du willst. Aber wenn du das hier von mir geschriebene schon so ungenau interpretierst, was soll da erst bei deinem Brief bei raus kommen? Rauchzeichen wären da womöglich die bessere Wahl und im Ergebnis auch nicht erfolgversprechender.


Hallo Reducal. Ich muss zugeben ich habs jetzt nicht ganz verstanden: es ist egal ob ich den Brief verschicke oder nicht, da passiert am Ende nichts?
Dachte mit dem Brief habe ich wenigstens etwas sicherheit, als Beweis(?), dass ich es versucht habe und so einen Abo beziehungsweise Zahlungen nicht haben möchte?


----------



## Goblin (7 Oktober 2013)

Es besteht keine Rechtspflicht  [...]

_[Beratung im Einzelfall entfernt. (bh)]_

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...echtsdienstleistungsgesetz.16442/#post-194454


----------



## nich-mit-mir (10 Oktober 2013)

Gestern Abend in der WDR2 Servicezeit ( sicher zu finden in der Mediathek ) wurde das Thema 1&1 mit den Mail-Abos auch besprochen. Dort wurde ebenfalls der Tip gegeben "das ganze aussitzen".


----------



## WebdeClubLiebhaber (11 Oktober 2013)

Am 30.09.13 kam folgendes Schreiben, diesmal von web.de



> trotz mehrmaliger Mahnungen sind Sie der bestehenden Zahlungsverpflichtung aus oben angegebenem Vertrag nicht nachgekommen. Wir konnten bis heute keinen Zahlungseingang feststellen.
> 
> Da Sie sich bereits seit über 20 (wohl eher 200 xD) Kalendertagen im Zahlungsverzug befinden, kündigen wir hiermit per sofort Ihren Vertrag gemäß unserer Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen...



Das letzte war die ominöse Titulierungsankündigung mit Mahnbescheid bis 22.7.13


----------



## jbfcb (22 November 2013)

Hab aufgrund der hier gelesenen Einträge nur einen Brief geschickt, indem ich klar mache, dass ich keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe.

Die haben mir dann im 3 Wochen-Rhythmus Briefe geschickt und heute kam der folgende: 


Sehr geehrter X,

Forderung immer noch nicht beglichen, heute von der 1&1-GmbH den Auftrag erhalten, einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid gegen Sie bis spätestens xx.xx.2013 zu beantragen.
Zusätzliche Kosten, blablab, wir bedauern, blabla.

MfG






Überweisungsträger angehängt. Werde nicht zahlen.

Als nächstes kommt dann wohl der Mahnbescheid. Den einfach widerrufen??? Mit Angabe von Gründen? Ohne? 

*Hilfe?!*


----------



## Wowapowa (22 November 2013)

Hallo,
Vorab, habe versucht in dem schon sei geraumer Zeit bestehendem Thread zu Posten jedoch bekomme ich jedesmal einen Fehler, also bitte nach Möglichkeit verschieben, danke
Habe auch vor kurzem erfahren, dass ich ein web.de club-Mitglied bin, es ist wohl schon sehr lange her und ich muss ehrlich sagen ich kann auch nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, ob ich etwas angeklickt oder nicht angeklickt habe. Gewollt war aber so eine Mitgliedschaft sicherlich nicht! Ich merkte es erst, als ich einige Rechnungen in meinem Postfach fand. Daraufhin schrieb ich eine Mail um zu erfahren, was denn los sei und es hieß, ich hätte mich angemeldet und muss nun zahlen. Ich habe nich weiter reagiert und nun flatterten kurz hintereinander zwei Mahnungen ein. Mein Account wurde gesperrt und die Sache wird wohl an ein Inkassounternehmen weitergeleitet. Ich habe wirklich aus Zeitmangel nicht alle Beiträge gelesen, bin gerade im Ausland beruflich eingespannt, nur überflogen und habe nun einpaar Fragen.

A) Wie ich den vielen Posts entnommen habe, muss ich eine Mahnung widersprechen?
B) Sollte ein schreiben vom Anwalt oder dem Inkasso Büro kommen auch nur einmal widersprechen?
C) sollte ein Mahnbescheiden vom Gericht kommen, dann muss ich auch diesen widersprechen und abwarten?

Ich konnte jetzt auf die schnelle kein Musterschreiben hier im Forum finden, hat vielleicht jemand einen Link parat


----------



## Teleton (22 November 2013)

> Als nächstes kommt dann wohl der Mahnbescheid. Den einfach widerrufen??? Mit Angabe von Gründen? Ohne?


Dem Mahnbescheid wird vom Gericht ein lachsfarbenes Formular für den Widerspruch beigefügt. 

Das Mahnverfahren ist ein stark vereinfachtes formalisiertes Gerichtsverfahren um unstrittige Sachverhalte schnell und kostengünstig klären zu können.
Der jeweilige Antragsteller behauptet "bekomme noch Kohle, Beklagtenschurke zahlt nicht", Gericht fragt ohne zu prüfen mittels des Mahnbescheid nach "Stimmt dat?", darauf kann der Antragsgegner ohne Angabe von Gründen sagen "Nöö". Folge: vereinfachtes  (Mahn)verfahren beendet, wer jetzt noch Geld will muss halt ganz normal klagen. Wer sich nicht wehrt hat allerdings (nach Vollstreckungsbescheidverfahren) verloren wie in einem "echten" Prozess.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (24 November 2013)

Wenn alles "normal" läuft, meldet sich nach den Mahnungen von 1&1 eine Inkassobutze. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hat sich die ursprüngliche Forderung von 15€ auf wahrscheinlich über 100€ aufgebläht.

Wenn man ein entsprechend dickes Fell hat, melden die sich ein paar Mal, bevor sich dann eine Anwaltskanzlei einschaltet. Die wollen natürlich auch noch etwas vom Kuchen abhaben und recht fix wächst die Forderung auf einen ansehnlichen Betrag von über 200€ an.

Die drohen dann irgendwann mit dem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren und sind da auch völlig schamlos gleich alles haben zu wollen. Abgesehen davon, dass die im Normalfall nicht einmal das Zustandekommen der ursprünglichen Forderung begründen können, entbehren die einbezogenen Gebühren für´s Inkasso jeder Rechtsgrundlage. Unabhängig davon, ob die Hauptforderung nun zu recht besteht, kann es mit einem Widerspruch für die Opfer ab diesem Zeitpunkt nur billiger werden.

Wer widerspricht, der wird noch einmal mit Post vom Anwalt bedacht. Wie Teleton beschrieben hat: Im Mahnverfahren muss der Anspruch nicht begründet werden - Es wird einfach behauptet, dass er besteht und genauso einfach genügt ein Kreuz, mit dem der Anspruchsgegner das Gegenteil behaupten kann. Warum und wieso? Das interessiert das Mahngericht nicht.

Wahrscheinlich erhält man nach dem Widerspruch noch einmal Post von der Anwaltskanzlei, in der sie sich darüber beschwert, dass man seinen Widerspruch gar nicht begründet hat. Was selbstverständlich schwierig ist, wenn die nicht mit der Sprache rausrücken wollen, worauf sich der vermeintliche Anspruch denn nun begründet. Aber weil es bald weihnachtet, erhält man aus tiefster Nächstenliebe noch ein Vergleichsangebot, dass dann etwa bei der Hälfte der im Mahnbescheid bezifferten Forderung liegt und damit immer noch viel zu hoch und inakzeptabel ist.

Wird auch da nicht drauf reagiert, lebt die ursprüngliche Forderung wieder in vollem Umfang auf. Schreiben die zumindest. Was die dann damit machen? Keine Ahnung...


----------



## Wowapowa (25 November 2013)

Hallo,
Ich habe bereits an web.de per Einschreiben einen Brief verschickt, den es wohl von der verbraucherzentrale gibt. Darauf hat web.de bisher garnicht reagiert! Ich habe jedoch noch keiner Rechnung und noch keiner Mahnung, bisher gab es zwei, widersprochen! Genügt es, wenn ich einfach der letzten Mahnung widerspreche, oder hätte ich der ersten schon widersprechen müssen? Ich finde leider kein Musterschreiben hier im Forum, ist das richtig, oder habe ich einfach zu wenig gesucht!?

GrüßeGrüße


----------



## Hippo (25 November 2013)

Ein Widerspruch reicht


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 November 2013)

Z.Zt. ist gmx/web.de wieder ganz groß im Verteilen von "Geschenken", die man hinterher zahlen muss. Also Vorsicht und immer den kleinen Hinweis "weiter zum Postfach" suchen, der ganz unten links irgendwo erkennbar ist!


----------



## Wowapowa (26 November 2013)

Hallo,

Reicht eigentlich ein Zweizeiler, um der Mahnung zu widersprechen:

"hiermit teile ich Ihnen mit, dass ich der oben bezeichneten Mahnung widerspreche. Ich werde Ihre Forderung nicht bezahlen, da diese unberechtigt ist."


----------



## Reducal (26 November 2013)

....warum nicht?


----------



## Teleton (26 November 2013)

Wenn man schon schreibt kann man auch mehrfach auf die Leiche schiessen. Also zusätzlich -jeweils hilfsweise- anfechten wegen Täuschung und Irrtum + Widerruf nach Fernabsatzregeln + Kündigung.


----------



## dvill (30 November 2013)

http://www.kanzlei-rader.de/?p=2402


> Gemäß § 355 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BGB beginnt die Widerrufsfrist erst, wenn dem Verbraucher eine den Anforderungen des § 360 Abs. 1 entsprechende Belehrung über sein Widerrufsrecht in Textform mitgeteilt worden ist. Unterbleibt eine solche Widerrufsbelehrung bzw. kann der Zugang von dem Unternehmen nicht nachgewiesen werden, gilt § 355 Abs. 4 Satz 2 BGB, d.h. das Widerrufsrecht erlischt nicht und kann auch nach langer Zeit noch ausgeübt werden.





> Nach dem auch wir mit den üblichen Textbausteinen konfrontiert wurden, haben wir uns in unserem letzten Schriftsatz nur noch auf einen Satz beschränkt:
> 
> “Wir verstehen Ihre Schreiben als endgültige Weigerung, der Forderung unserer Mandantin nachzukommen und werden nun Klage einreichen.”
> 
> ...


Die wissen genau, wie ihre "Verträge" entstehen.


----------



## Antiscammer (30 November 2013)

Ganz genau. Und sie finden es "wirtschaftlich", ihre Kunden mit Hütchenspieler-Tricks in die Falle zu locken. "Unwirtschaftlich" (weil nicht erfolgversprechend...) wäre es dagegen, die vermeintlichen "Verträge" vor Gericht durchzusetzen. Daher lassen sie es. Zahlen müssen nur diejenigen, die sich einschüchtern lassen.

BWL-er-Logik in Deutschland.


----------



## BenTigger (30 November 2013)

Aber eine rentable Logik, wie es scheint...


----------



## nic (13 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe heute in meinem GMX-Postfach folgende Mail mit Datum vom 02.12.2013 entdeckt:



> Sie nutzen Ihren GMX Account im Tarif GMX TopMail.
> 
> Testphase:
> ----------
> Während der Testphase ist Ihr Account von der Grundgebühr befreit. Beachten Sie aber bitte, dass für die Nutzung einzelner Funktionen, die nicht in der Grundgebühr enthalten sind, Gebühren anfallen. Dies gilt insbesondere für den Versand von SMS- und MMS- (nach Ausschöpfen des Gratis-Kontingents) oder Fax-Nachrichten. Nach Ablauf der kostenlosen Testphase verlängert sich die Laufzeit des Vertrags automatisch um 12 Monate. Sie zahlen für GMX TopMail dann nur 4,99 Euro pro Monat inklusive der gesetzlichen Mehrwertsteuer. Die anfallenden Kosten werden dann per Lastschriftverfahren von Ihrem angegebenen Konto eingezogen - jeweils für 6 Monate im Voraus. Dazu erhalten Sie eine druckfähige Rechnung per E-Mail. Selbstverständlich können Sie die Testphase jederzeit unter "Mein Account" beenden.



Ich habe definitiv nicht dieses TopMail abgeschlossen, ich bin lange genug mit Computer und Internet vertraut und kenne die bekannten "Kaufen-Buttons" beim Einloggen und bin da auch nicht ausversehen drauf.

Trotz dessen, dass ich nichts abgeschlossen habe, bin ich unter "Mein Account" gegangen, dort gibt es die Optionen "Tarif wechseln", dort kann ich wieder in FreeMail wechseln mit Wirkung zum 02.03.2014(!) und "Vertrag kündigen", wo mir aber kein Vertrag angezeigt wird. Möglicherweise bin ich noch in der Testphase, aber wo kann ich diese beenden?

Kennt sich jemand damit aus und kann mir weiterhelfen? Ich danke schon mal im Voraus. 

Grüße

nic


----------



## Hippo (13 Dezember 2013)

2.3.14 würde bedeuten daß Du bereits Anfang 2013 - nämich 2.3.13 minus Testzeitraum da hingeklickt haben müßtest.
Wenn Du Dir sicher bist genau das nicht getan zu haben - dann läßt Du das Standardprogramm ablaufen wie es hier schon hundertfach beschrieben wurde.
Der guten Ordnung halber - dabei wird Dein Account vermutlich draufgehen - also rechtzeitig Vorsorge treffen!


----------



## BenTigger (13 Dezember 2013)

> Selbstverständlich können Sie die Testphase jederzeit unter "Mein Account" beenden.



Hippo, bis zum Ende lesen. Das ist die Mail, mit der die Testphase gestartet wird. Sie läuft also grade mal 11 Tage.

@nic
Wie in der Mail beschrieben, in "Mein Account" Testphase beenden.

Ich persönlich würde noch ne Nummer weiter gehen, um sicher zu sein, dass es nachher nicht heißt, das haben sie aber nicht gemacht.

Also Einschreiben mit Rückschein an den Kundenservice (Adresse siehe GMX Impressum) und in dem Einschreiben klar machen, dass du die Testphase nicht aktiviert hattest, sie nicht wolltest, und auch für die Zukunft nicht haben willst. 
Das Schreiben dann im beisein eines Zeugen in den Briefumschlag stecken und zusammen mit dem Zeugen bei der Post abgeben.

Viele schreien jetzt sicher, "Viel zu viel Aufwand" aber ich schrieb ja ICH würde es so machen, da ich dann einen Zeugen habe, das ich das Schreiben versendet habe (Kopie natürlich weglegen) und nicht nur ein leeres Blatt Papier im Umschlag war. 
(Solche Argumentationen sind schon mal vorgekommen, aber das ist mir bisher nicht von GMX bekannt. aber Vorsicht ist die Mutter...)
Falls die dann mal behaupten, du musst zahlen, weil die Testphase nie gekündigt wurde.

Außerdem würde ich *SOFORT das Passwort bei GMX ändern*. 
Nimm eines, das nicht so schnell mit dir in Verbindung gebracht werden kann, sondern ein gutes wie z.B. "1fTp5%w2A!?" Also wild mit Sonderzeichen. Prüfe auch, ob die Mailadresse geändert wurde, bei der du einen Link bekommen kannst, falls du dein Passwort vergessen hast.
GMX Konten sind schon gehackt worden, so auch meines, was aber in meinem Fall nicht so schlimm war, da ich das nur für Spamempfang  nutze 
Ich habe in dem Adressbuch nur mich selbst drin und habe dadurch gemerkt, das andere über meinen GMX Account Spammails an alle auch in meinem Adressbuch vorhandenen User versendeten


----------



## Reducal (13 Dezember 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Also Einschreiben mit Rückschein an den Kundenservice (Adresse siehe GMX Impressum) und in dem Einschreiben klar machen, dass du die Testphase nicht aktiviert hattest, sie nicht wolltest, und auch für die Zukunft nicht haben willst. Das Schreiben dann im beisein eines Zeugen in den Briefumschlag stecken und zusammen mit dem Zeugen bei der Post abgeben.


Absolut ideal. Wenn aber der nic unter "mein Account" die Testphase beendet, bekommt er eine automatische eMail mit der Bestätigung und dem Hinweis darauf, dass er das Angebot noch bis zum Ablauf der Testphase nutzen kann.


----------



## nic (13 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

danke für eure Antworten und Tipps.

Ich habe dieses Postfach nicht mehr genutzt, mich nur noch alle paar Monate mal eingeloggt und bisher war da auch nie eine Mail oder Rechnung über dieses TopMail. Wenn ich unter "Mein Account" in die Rechnungsübersicht gucke, steht da auch es liegen keine Rechnungen vor. Unter meine Verträge kann ich bei Produktauswahl nur "anderes Produkt" auswählen und da ein Kündigungsformular auswählen, indem ich dann das zu kündigende Produkt selbst eintragen kann.

Also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass ich noch in der Testphase bin und die wohl drei Monate kostenlos ist. Unter Tarif wechseln steht dann da, dass ich eine formlose Kündigung an den GMX Kundenservice in Karlsruhe schicken soll. Habe gehofft, ich könnte da online, ohne etwas schriftliches das wieder umstellen. Die Widerrufsfrist ist wohl zwei Wochen? Meine Kündigung wird dann wohl später bei denen eintreffen oder kann ich auch per E-Mail kündigen, damit diese Rechtzeitig noch in dieser Zeit ankommt?

Grüße

nic


----------



## Teleton (13 Dezember 2013)

Widerruf und Kündigung sind zwei unterschiedliche Gestaltungserklärungen. Bei der Kündigung streiten sich die Juristen darum, ob ein bestehendes Schriftformerfordernis bei Versand per Mail überhaupt eingehalten ist. Zudem ist der Zugang entscheidend.
Beim Widerruf reicht die rechtzeitige Absendung in Textform. Aus Beweisgründen aber auch besser per Einschreiben.

Es spricht nichts dagegen mehrfach auf die Leiche zu schiessen also
1)"kein Vertrag"
2) "Kündigung"
3) "Widerruf"
4) "Anfechtung"

in den Brief zu packen.


----------



## domino (13 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

auch ich hab ungewollt einer Web.de Club Mitgliedschaft zugestimmt und habe die Testphase leider schon überschritten.
Jedoch habe ich komplett falsche Kontaktdaten bei der Erstellung angegeben.
Wie soll ich nun weiter vorgehen? Soll ich meine richtigen Kontaktdaten nachträglich angeben und warten bis die ersten Mahnbriefe kommen,
oder sollte ich die Rechnungen einfach komplett ignorieren?


----------



## BenTigger (13 Dezember 2013)

Steht alles schon hier in diesem Tread. Bitte lies mal nach.


----------



## domino (13 Dezember 2013)

Ups, meine erste Suche war wohl nicht gründlich genug 
Da hab ich wohl nochmal Glück im Unglück.
Nochmal ein Dank an euch, hätte wahrscheinlich versucht zu bezahlen gäbe es diesen Thread nicht.


----------



## Hippo (13 Dezember 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Hippo, bis zum Ende lesen. Das ist die Mail, mit der die Testphase gestartet wird. Sie läuft also grade mal 11 Tage.



Tigger ... 
auch weiter vorne lesen 


> Nach Ablauf der kostenlosen Testphase verlängert sich die Laufzeit des Vertrags automatisch um 12 Monate.


Und jetzt rechne da mal vom Beendigungszeitpunkt 2.3.14 rückwärts ...
Verlängerung begann also 12 Monate vorher >>> 2.3.13
Davon ausgehend 3 Monate Testphase weiter zurück - d.h. der unterstellte Klick war am 2.12.12


----------



## nic (13 Dezember 2013)

Wenn dieser angebliche Klick am 02.12.12 gewesen ist, müsste ich doch in der Zwischenzeit mal eine Rechnung bekommen haben? Weder per E-Mail noch per Post kam da etwas und eine Bestätigung über den Abschluss von GMX TopMail mit Widerrufsbeleherung habe ich auch nie erhalten.

Ich habe jetzt auch in meinem Account gesehen, dass ich damals einen falschen Namen, Geburtsdatum und eine alte Adresse angegeben habe. Somit ist ein Schreiben an die mit richtigen Daten wohl unklug und ein Schreiben mit den falschen Daten wohl auch?


----------



## BenTigger (13 Dezember 2013)

Hippo rechnet mit unbekannten Variablen. Sprich er verwechsel Vorzeichen. + und - getauscht, bringt unerwartete Ergebnisse...

Naja, wie sagen wir immer, nicht nur Text Lesen, sondern auch verstehen, was geschrieben wurde... (Aua, AUUUAAA. Hippo nicht gleich wieder zurückhauen )

Wenn du (an Hippo) am 2.12.13 eine Mail bekommst, in der geschrieben wurde, das nach Ablauf der Testphase das Abo beginnt, welches dann 12 Monate dauert, musst du 2.12.13 *PLUS* (und nicht Minus) 12 Monate und 3 Monate Testzeit dazurechnen. Dann wäre der nächste Kündigungstermin eben am 02.März 2015. 
2.3.14 endet die Testphase und nicht das 12 Monatsabo 
nic ist ein User dieser sehr seltenen Gattung von Usern, der tatsächlich zugibt, eine Mail von GMX gesehen zu haben, dass der Testzeitraum am 2.12.13 *gestartet* ist und nicht abgelaufen.

BFG   Big Fat GRINS 

PS Nachedit: Sorry, war auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt und bemerke daher etwas später, dass ich wieder total OT bin.


----------



## Goblin (13 Dezember 2013)

Wenn sie Deine richtigen Daten nicht haben,sondern falsche, sollte man es auch dabei belassen


----------



## Hippo (13 Dezember 2013)

@ Tigger - das ist auch eine Betrachtungsweise - wenn die tatsächlich den Testzeitraum voll durchziehen und den wirklich erst nach 3 Monaten beenden wäre Deine Rechnung auch plausibel.


----------



## Wowapowa (17 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

juhu, web.de zeigte sich kulant und hat mich aus dem Vertrag entlassen und ich muss auch keine Rechnung bezahlen. Die Folgerung daraus ist doch, dass ich die Mahnkosten nicht bezahlen muss, oder?
Begründung war: Uns liegt ihre Zufriedenheit am Herzen, was ein Witz! 

Erreicht habe ich dies durch den Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale und dem Widerspruch der Mahnung!

Das Postfach ist wieder frei, ich muss aber n


----------



## Goblin (17 Dezember 2013)

Wer eine echte Forderung hat verzichtet nicht aus Kulanz aufs Geld sondern klagt. Hier sieht man dass man selber nicht davon überzeugt ist zu gewinnen


----------



## BenTigger (17 Dezember 2013)

Mal kurz überlegen....
Mahnungen erfolgen auf nicht gezahlte Rechnungen. Für die Mahnungen werden dann Mahnkosten erhoben.
Wenn keine Reechnung mehr vorhanden, weil Auftrag aus Kulanz storniert, dann kann auch keine Rechnung mehr angemahnt werden.
Wenn etwas nicht mehr angemahnt werden kann, können dafür ja auch keine Kosten mehr anfallen.

Warum ist der Vertrag aus Kulanz storniert worden? Weil du gegen den Vertragsabschluss gegen angegangen bist.
Wenn also was storniert wird, weil du Einspruch erhebst, besteht kein Vertrag, Ergo: Kein Vertrag?, keine Zahlung von irgendwas!


----------



## Teleton (17 Dezember 2013)

> Uns liegt ihre Zufriedenheit am Herzen, was ein Witz!


Schön das es noch Firmen gibt denen Kundenzufriedenheit das höchste Gut ist.


Im Ernst, aus irgendeinem Grund bekommst Du bevorzugte Behandlung, Du bist nicht zufällig Journalist, Justizangehöriger, Lokalpolitiker oder sonst ein (leicht zu googelnder) Multiplikator?


----------



## felix.scottsnyder (19 Dezember 2013)

Hallo, habe letztens auf die Ankündigung eines Mahnbescheids  durch das Inkasso BFS reagiert. Habe etwas von Irrtum und Kündigung gelabert. Die schreiben jetzt das ihnen mein Gelaber Wurscht ist und die Forderung ok €102,xx. Ich soll zahlen oder Stellung nehmen. Der Fall liegt bei mir allerdings etwas anders, ich hatte die clubmitgliedschaft schon über ein Jahr geblecht ... Dann gekündigt aber nicht eingesehen noch 12 Monate zu zahlen. Denkt ihr in diesem Fall muss ich wirklich zahlen ?? War ja keine ungewollte Mitgliedschaft und die agb's sind ja eigentlich rechtens mit der Frist von 12 Monaten. Danke schon mal


----------



## BenTigger (19 Dezember 2013)

Tja, da gibt es keinen ehrlichen Weg raus. Verträge die gewollt abgeschlossen werden, müssen erfüllt werden.
Werden Kündigungsfristen nicht eingahalten, muss eben der nächste Termin genutzt werden. Das kann dann auch noch ein Jahr länger sein.
Nur weil keine Lust mehr vorhanden, das Geld zu bezahlen, kann man nicht den Vertrag plötzlich für nichtig erklären.
Stell dir vor, du bezahlst für ein Jahr eine Leistung und der Lieferant sagt plötzlich:"OK wir haben zwar einen Vertrag, aber ich habe grade keine Lust mehr, dich zu beliefern." Fändest du das gut? Ne dir wäre es lieber, er würde dir das sagen und bis zum Vertragsende weiterliefern, so das dir Zeit bliebe, jemanden anderes zu suchen.


----------



## felix.scottsnyder (19 Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Antwort. Ich denke bei vielen anderen mündigen Postern hier ist bei objektiver Betrachtung auch ein Vertrag mit 1&1 zustande gekommen. 

Wie sähe die Antwort auf meine Frage ohne moralische Anwandlungen aus ..., können und werden die mir ärger machen? Schufa Eintrag? Gericht? Soweit ich weiter oben lese ist kein Fall bekannt der über einen Mahnbescheid hinausging oder?


----------



## bernhard (19 Dezember 2013)

Hier gibt es keine persönliche Rechtsberatung und keine Hellseherei.

Die Fragestellung ist dementsprechend sinnlos.


----------



## Wowapowa (20 Dezember 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Im Ernst, aus irgendeinem Grund bekommst Du bevorzugte Behandlung, Du bist nicht zufällig Journalist, Justizangehöriger, Lokalpolitiker oder sonst ein (leicht zu googelnder) Multiplikator?



Hmm, ich bin ein "Niemand"', nichts was Du oben erwähnst trifft auf mich zu! Ich kenne den genauen Wortlaut nicht werde aber versuchen es hier einzustellen, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin. Vielleicht tun sie würfeln


----------



## BenTigger (20 Dezember 2013)

felix.scottsnyder schrieb:


> Ich denke bei vielen anderen mündigen Postern hier ist bei objektiver Betrachtung auch ein Vertrag mit 1&1 zustande gekommen.



Das ist eben eine Betrachtungsweise des jeweiligen Betrachters. 
Die Anbieter betrachten es so, er hat ja den Button geklickt und somit will er den Vertrag und er ist Gültig.

Der User betrachtet es so: Ich habe nur den Button an der Stelle geklickt, der mir immer dort Zugang zu meinem Mailpostfach verschaffte. Das der plötzlich eine Mitgliedschaft auslöste habe ich nicht erkannt, einen Vertrag wollte ich nicht.

Tja, Rechtlich gesehen, muss ein beiderseitiger freier Wille zum Vertragsabschluss vorhanden sein.

Das ist dann beim User nicht gegeben und schon wird jedes Gericht sagen, Vertrag nicht abgeschlossen.
Was glaubst du denn, warum es noch nicht vor Gericht gegangen ist? 
Vielleicht weil der Anbieter sich dessen bewusst ist, das ein Gericht so entscheiden könnte?

Aber bei dir? 12 Monate bezahlt und jetzt wünscht du das nicht mehr?
12 Monate warst du damit einverstanden, da wird jedes Gericht sagen: Vertrag mit beidseitigem Willen geschlossen, daher gültig.
Bei dir könnte der Anbieter unbesorgt sein Recht einklagen.


----------



## felix.scottsnyder (20 Dezember 2013)

Danke , da wirst du vermutlich recht haben. 

Die Frage ist nur machen die da einen Unterschied? Und würden die es überhaupt in Erwägung ziehen vor Gericht zu ziehen? Und wenn ja was ist mit den Inkasso-Gebühren? Hauptforderung ist € 25, gesamt ist 102. können die Inkasso gebühren in Höhe von 77€ vor Gericht erstritten werden?

Sorry für die vielen Fragen und danke schon mal für eure Einschätzung.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (20 Dezember 2013)

felix.scottsnyder schrieb:


> können die Inkasso gebühren in Höhe von 77€ vor Gericht erstritten werden?


Das ist die Art Fragen, die Juristen lieben: Vor Gericht erhältst Du ein Urteil. Ob das richtig ist oder gängigem Recht entspricht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Ich kann Dir sagen, wie das in (m)einem konkreten Fall ausgeschaut hat. Die hohen Gebühren sollen ja Druck erzeugen und die Betroffenen verunsichern.
Zum Schluss wollte eine Anwaltskanzlei über 200€ von mir haben und hatte auch einen Mahnbescheid veranlasst. Nachdem ich dem widersprochen hatte, kam noch ein böses Schreiben mit einem letzten Vergleichsangebot, in dem sie anmahnten, dass eine Begründung für meinen Widerspruch nicht zu erkennen war.

Daraufhin habe ich da angerufen und mit denen noch ein nettes Telefonat geführt: Sinngemäß sind wir so verblieben, dass ich eine Begründung liefere, sobald die ihrer primären Beweislast nachkommen. Gebetsmühlenartiges bloßes Behaupten eines Vertrages taugt vor Gericht im Normalfall nicht als Beweis.

Weil ich auf das Vergleichsangebot nicht eingegangen bin, lebt die Forderung in vollem Umfang wieder auf. Zumindest hat man mir das geschrieben. Und 1&1 hat mir eine Kündigung für das Postfach geschickt.

Seitdem ist Funkstille...


----------



## BenTigger (20 Dezember 2013)

felix.scottsnyder schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur machen die da einen Unterschied? Und würden die es überhaupt in Erwägung ziehen vor Gericht zu ziehen? Und wenn ja was ist mit den Inkasso-Gebühren? Hauptforderung ist € 25, gesamt ist 102. können die Inkasso gebühren in Höhe von 77€ vor Gericht erstritten werden?



Es gab genug Anbieter irgendwelcher "Verträge" die sich solche eindeutigen Sachlagen zu nutze machten, weil damit ein Urteil erstritten werden kann, welches Aussagt, "der Vertrag ist gültig"

Mit dem Urteil wird dann Druck bei denen erzeugt, wo die Sachlage nicht so klar ist und dann wird behauptet: "gerichtsurteil sagt Vertrag ist gültig" zahle oder wir klagen auch gegen dich und dann wird es noch teurer und du bist danach bettelarm.

Ob und wie weit in deinem Fall gegangen wird, kann nur das Inkassounternehmen bzw. Vertragsinhaber sagen.
Vorstellbar ist es und dann musst du zahlen und das mehr als jetzt zu zahlen wäre...

Aber das ist dein Risiko und keiner hier kann dir das nehmen oder was empfehlen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (20 Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, stellt felx.scottsnyder nicht die Hauptforderung, aber die Inkassogebühren in Frage. Es bestünde die Möglichkeit, auf die Hauptforderung zu zahlen und die Inkassogebühren zu bestreiten. Bei der Höhe würde ich auch vermuten, dass ein Rechtsanwalt nach RVG billiger käme - Ich weiß aber nicht, wie weit die Korrespondenz bei Dir gediehen ist.


----------



## BenTigger (20 Dezember 2013)

@hdus
der anfängliche Zusammenhang ist aber etwas anders formuliert...


> ich hatte die clubmitgliedschaft schon über ein Jahr geblecht ... Dann gekündigt aber nicht eingesehen noch 12 Monate zu zahlen. Denkt ihr in diesem Fall muss ich wirklich zahlen ?? War ja keine ungewollte Mitgliedschaft und die agb's sind ja eigentlich rechtens mit der Frist von 12 Monaten



Hier könnte man evtl noch über die Höhe der Inkassogeb. streiten, aber nicht ums komplette verzichten...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (20 Dezember 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Hier könnte man evtl noch über die Höhe der Inkassogeb. streiten, aber nicht ums komplette verzichten...


Ich denke, darum geht´s.


----------



## felix.scottsnyder (20 Dezember 2013)

@hdus:

Wie lange schon Funkstille? 

Und hattest jemals irgendetwas bezahlt?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 Dezember 2013)

Nein, bezahlt hatte ich nie etwas für das Postfach. Ich hatte 1&1 auch bereits mit der ersten Rechnung darüber aufgeklärt, dass kein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag zwischen uns besteht.

Insofern schaut das bei Dir schon etwas anders aus: Deinen Beiträgen nach hast Du die Hauptforderung ja anerkannt. Aber mit dem auffälligen Missverhältnis zwischen den 25€ Hauptforderung und den Inkassogebühren täte ich mich schwer. Bei mir waren die auch sehr kreativ und überzogen.

Der Gläubiger hat eine Schadensminderungspflicht und wenn es ihn billiger käme, einen Anwalt zu beauftragen, dann kann er den Schuldner kaum auf überzogene Inkassogebühren in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Schmiddi (10 Januar 2014)

Bei mir landete diese woche auch eine Mail von Web.de das ich eine angebliche clubmitgliedschaft abgeschlossen hätte und 4x 15€ zahlen soll. Als ich dann mit einen Schreiben vom Verbraucherschutzamt zwecks arglistiger täuschung mit ihnen kontakt aufgenommen habe ( den ich per Einwurf'/ einschreiben und per fax geschickt hab) kam von ihnen die Antwort das sie die schuld von sich weißen. Laut denen hätten sie mich ausführlich auf die kosten hingewiesen auch durch einen Button wo Kaufen draufsteht mit dem ich dann automatisch die AGB´s angenommen hätte. Also mir ist das ganze recht schleierhaft hätte laut denen hätte ich anfang Juli eine 5 monatige testmitgliedschaft mit automatischer verlängerung in ein Jahres abo, wobei ich mich nicht erinnern könnte je auf ein kauf button geklickt zu haben :/


----------



## Devilfrank (11 Januar 2014)

Hmm, bist Du sicher?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/geschenke-von-web-de-und-gmx.41696/


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Januar 2014)

Man muss bei diesem Unternehmen höllisch aufpassen, dass einem als Freemail-Account-Inhaber nicht eines der vielen "Geschenke" zu Geburtstagen, Namenstagen oder Account-Jubiläum in Form von kostenpflichtigen "Mitgliedschaften" aufgedrückt wird. Und der "weiter zum Postfach"-Hinweis wird immer kleiner und versteckter. Da kanns schon mal passieren, dass man eine kostenlose Testmitgliedschaft mit Übergang zu einer kostenpflichtigen Mitgliedschaft anklickt. Aber der große "jetzt kaufen"-Button, der neuerdings diese Seiten "schmückt" und den man anklicken muss, ist eigentlich nicht zu übersehen.


----------



## Schmiddi (11 Januar 2014)

ja eben und da hab ich nie draufgeklickt. Des weiteren bestätigt man ja mit einem klick auf den button sofort den kauf und die AGB´s wobei man überall diese seperat durch einen harken bestätigt. Naja hab denen nochmal erneut geschrieben mal schaun was ich darauf für eine Antwort bekomme


----------



## Mongo (29 Januar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

meine Eltern haben angeblich auch eine Mitgliedschaft, obwohl das nicht gewollt war, noch wird WEB.de an sich genutzt.
Es wurde öfters widersprochen, tralala trululu - naja am Ende kam das raus was bei den Meisten hier aktuell läuft: das interessiert WEB.de nicht.
Meine Eltern hatten einige Mahnungen hinter sich, jetzt sind die schon dabei Inkasso-Drohbriefe zu kriegen.
(ihr könnt euch das vielleicht nicht so einfach vorstellen, aber etwas ältere Leute haben bei solchen Briefen sehr große bedenken. Da ist es egal wie oft ich sage "das ist nicht schlimm". Das ganze ist also schon ziemlich nervig.)

Naja wie auch immer, ich meinte jetzt ist aber auch gut: was WEB.de nicht weiß ist, dass der Telefon/Internetanschluss über meinen Namen läuft. Und wir sind zufällig bei *1&1*
Habe 1&1 geschildert, dass das so nicht ok ist und es schade wäre, wenn man deswegen den Vertrag (das übrigens seit 10 Jahren vorhanden ist) aufs Spiel setzen würde.
Naja, was ein Wunder darauf hat 1&1 beziehungsweise WEB.de dann doch reagiert. Man versucht was zu machen...aber da ich für meine Eltern spreche muss ein Vollmacht her bla bla.
In der Mail stand:


> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage. Selbstverständlich geben wir Ihnen dazu folgende Hinweise.
> 
> Bitte haben Sie Verständnis, dass wir ohne das Einverständnis des Postfachinhabers keine Auskunft geben können. Dies hat datenschutzrechtliche Gründe. Damit wir Ihr Anliegen bearbeiten können, senden Sie uns bitte eine unterschriebene Vertretungsvollmacht vom Postfachinhaber an die angegebene Anschrift oder Faxnummer. Dazu benötigen wir folgende Informationen:
> 
> ...



War fest davon überzeugt, dass wir das klären können. Ich meine 1&1 verliert wenn ich kündige deutlich mehr - ist ja logisch, man muss kein Mathegenie sein.
Naja war gerade dabei so eine Vollmacht zu erstellen und von meinen Eltern ausfüllen zu lassen. Dann ist mir die Frage aufgekommen:
- was kann WEB.de damit noch alles machen?
Indirekt würde man zugeben und unterschreiben, dass man wirklich Person X,Y ist und das einem der WEB.de Postfach wirklich gehört, nicht?

Frage mich ob das eine Falle ist seitens WEB.de oder ob man das mit der Vollmacht so ohne Sorgen abschicken kann - und wer weiß, vielleicht wird dann alles geregelt.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2014)

Mongo schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?


Ein fremder hat die Daten deiner Eltern bei Web.de genutzt. Web.de ist eine Marke der 1&1 Mail & Media GmbH, ein Unternehmen der United Internet Gruppe. Du wiederum bringst das Schwesterunternehmen 1&1 Telekommunikation AG ins Spiel.

Es gibt keinen Grund annehmen zu können, dass das eine etwas mit dem anderen zu tun hat. Dieses schmale Brett einer Kündigungsankündigung, mit dem anderweitigen Missbrauch von Daten zu begründen, würde ich nicht besser betreten wollen. Diesem Web.de-Unfug kann man als Betroffern durch Ignoranz hinreichend entgegen treten - egal, was die schreiben.


----------



## eintopf (30 Januar 2014)

Moin moin,
hier steht ja reichlich informatives zu Web-Mitgliedschaften. Leider steige ich da nicht ganz durch, weshalb ich einfach mal meinen Fall schilder.
Ich habe eine "Müll"-Adresse bei Web.de, bei der ich ( als ich noch jung war ) zwar einen falschen Namen, aber eine richtige Adresse eingegeben habe.
Nun bin ich versehentlich auf den Buttons für die Clubmitgliedschaft gekommen. Diese habe ich dann auch unverzüglich kündigen wollen. Leider wird von mir jetzt eine Kopie meines Ausweises verlangt. Dem will ich aber nicht nachkommen, da es wohl nicht rechtens sein soll.
Wie gehe ich jetzt am besten vor?
Meine Angst ist, dass Rechnungen an die angegebene Adresse geschickt werden.
Kann ich dann einfach immer sagen, dass die betreffende Person nie hier gewohnt hat?
Am liebsten würde ich es garnicht so weit kommen lassen.

EDIT: Ich wollte noch ergänzen, dass ich die Adressdaten heute geändert habe, was aber wahrscheinlich nicht mehr viel ändern wird, oder?


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2014)

Hat Web.de jetzt deinen richtigen Namen oder tappen die noch im Dunklen? Wenn letzteres so ist, dann kann man das so machen:



eintopf schrieb:


> Kann ich dann einfach immer sagen, dass die betreffende Person nie hier gewohnt hat?


Nix Sagen und Brief nicht öffnen - einfach dem Postboten wieder mitgeben, damit der den richtigen Stempel drauf haut - oder besser noch im Postamt als unzustellbar abgeben.


----------



## Schmiddi (30 Januar 2014)

Hab den Brief von der verbraucherschutzzentrale hingeschickt daraufhin hab ich als Antwort bekommen das web.de das abo gekündikt hat aber noch auf die 60€ für das gesammte jahr bestehen. Darauf hin hab ich nochmals ihnen eine mail geschrieben

Guten Abend,

ich nehme zur Kenntnis das der Vertrag zum 6.12.14 Gekündigt wird.

Die bestehende Zahlungsaufforderung in höhe von 60€ für das Jahresabo sehe ich dennnoch nicht ein zu begleichen, da ich nie auf ein "Kauf"
 Button wie vo euch beschrieben geklickt habe. Wenn nicht die möglichkeit besteht den Vertrag plus vorderung von 60€ sofort zu Storniern sehe ich mich gezwungen meinen account bei ihnen zu löschen und dies auch an Bekannte/ Freunde/ Arbeitskollegen usw. weiter zu geben und ihnen das gleiche zu empfehlen. Ich hoffe das wir in diesem fall eine Friedliche Lösung auf beiden Seiten finden.

hört sich zwar ein wenig blöd an aber musste danach nichts bezahlen, die forderung seitens web.de wurde komplett storniert


----------



## soa (30 Januar 2014)

[email protected]
habe mich hier neu angemeldet, und möchte mich nun auch zum thema "web.de club abzocke" äußern.
Vorausschicken muß ich allerdings, daß ich die gesamte causa nur mit Hilfe dieses Forums und der äußerst hilfreichen Tipps hier nun hoffentlich durchgestanden habe.
Hier ein kurzer Abriss der Ereignisse:
Jahrelang Freemail Account bei web.de, niemals Probleme, da immer vorsichtig mit klicken usw. Bis dann eines abends beim Versuch meine Mails einzusehen plötzlich ein Werbebanner "Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Namenstag, jetzt sofort Geschenk auspacken" aufpoppt. Dann weitergeklickt bis ich endlich im Postfach war. Design des Postfachs plötzlich leicht verändert, dachte mir schon, da stimmt doch was nicht. Im Postfach dannMail "Herzlich willkommen im Club", alles kostenlos, tolle neue Features, probeweise. Nix dabei gedacht, die Mail auch net ganz runtergescrollt (Habe doch auch noch Besseres zu zun), die tollen features nicht genutzt, mich weiter über Free Mail Schaltfläche eingeloggt. 
Dann f. mich urplötzlich der Schock: Rechnung f. web.de Club über 15€ f. drei Monate mit dem Hinweis ich hätte angeblich Abo f. ein Jahr abgeschlossen, was mich dann lt. web.de wohl insgesamt 60€ kosten würde. Grübel, grübel, was hab ich denn da fabriziert? M.E. hab ich keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen. Wie auch. War immer vorsichtig, und jetzt das, und ausgerechnet mir muß das passieren. Was tun? Bezahlen? Eher nein, widerspricht meiner Rechtsauffassung, hab doch mit denen keinen rechtsgültigen Vertrag abgeschlossen. Wie denn auch. Geschenk zum Mamenstag, irgendwo fahrlässig draufgeklickt, keine Häkchen bei irgendwelchen AGBs gesetzt, nix unterschrieben. Im Internet rechechiert, dann "Erleuchtung": du bist nicht allein, ging schon vielen so, geht wohl schon seit gefühltem Jahrzent so. Was tun? Erstmal hab ich mir den gesamten thread hier reingezogen, alles gelesen. [email protected], das hat mir Mut gemacht: nicht mit mir ihr .... (Setze hier ein, was dir durch den Schädel schwirrt), Musterbrief runtergeladen, mit meinen Daten ausgefüllt und an die ... (Setze hier ein, was dir durch den Schädel schwirrt) geschickt, per Mail und postalisch. Dann kam Antwortmail von dem sogenannten "Servicecenter": haben ihre Mail erhalten, wg. tausendfacher Anfragen zu unserer ach so tollen Produkten werden wir ihre mail sobald wie möglich beantworten. Aha. Ein paar Tage später kommt ne neue Mail von dem sogenannten "Servicecenter":
bla, bla, tut uns leid, du bist auf unsere taschenspielertricks reingefallen, hast nen vertrag, bezahle oder bla, bla, bla. Was tun? Dank Euch hab ich mit denen keine everlasting Brieffreundschaft begonnen, sonden einfach nicht mehr reagiert. Einmal meine Rechtsauffassung kundgetan (Widerspruch mit dem Musterschreiben) muß doch reichen. Denen scheinbar nicht. Es kamen per Mail drei Mahnschreiben mit saftigen Mahngebühren, der O-Ton von web.de wurde von Mail zu Mail unverschämter. Na und dachte ich mir, das sitz ich aus. Nebenbei hier immer auf diesem forum weiter mitgelesen ("Wurde schon jemand Vor Gericht gezerrt?"). Dann meinen Mail Account bei meinen neuen best friends von web.de auf "toter Mann" gestellt und abgewartet. Nächster Akt in dieser Posse war dann die Abteilung "Inkassogeschmiere". Auch exakt drei Schreiben, zuerst höflich dann immer unverschämter, und die angeblich zu zahlende Forderung von meinen neuen best friends of web.de war dann bei ca. 150€. was tun? Nix! Weiter geht es in dieser Komödie mit dem nächsten Akt:Auftritt der Provinzanwälte (Kanzlei Horny u. Teuer, oder so ähnlich). Drohung mit Eintrag in das Schufaregister (ist nicht rechtens ihr ... (Setze hier ein, was dir durch den Schädel schwirrt), und so weiter und so fort. Letztendlich haben die Provinzheinis eine ursprüngliche (m.E. nicht berechtigte) Forderung von 15€ auf 300€ aufgebläht und der  O-Ton wurde immer unverschämter. Da ich mich auf diesem Forum (und anderen) informiert hatte, habe ich auch mit diesen Provinzkasperln keine Brieffreundschaft begonnen, sondern einfach überhaupt nicht reagiert. Dann der nächste Akt: gelber Mahnbescheid vom Gericht in Montabaur (Huch !!!) WAS tun? Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle (steht alles hier) und ab damit. Dann kam noch ein lustiges Vergleichsangebot von den Horny u. Teuer Kaspers (zahle die Hälfte, dann lassen wir dich in Ruhe) worauf ich dank diesem Forum u. Euren wertvollen Ratschlägen auch nicht reagiert habe und dads war es dann bis dato.
Langer Rede kurzer Sinn:
Das Geschäftsgebaren von web.de ist f. mich nicht nachvollziehbar. Kundenbindung geht anders. Sevice auch. Kulanz kennen die nicht. 
Ein gültiger Vertrag besteht m. E. aus zwei sich deckenden Willenserklärungen, nicht nur aus der von ...(Setze hier ein, was dir durch den Schädel schwirrt)web.de.
[email protected] the moderators hier, ohne Euch wäre ich evtl. eingeknickt u. hätte irgendwann bezahlt, damit endlich ruhe ist
[email protected] you web.de lovers, inkassobüros, horny u. teuers rechtsverdreher (this is not what we are living for)
[email protected] für diesen Beitrag, aber die gante Geschichte hat mich sehr viel Nerven gekostet, ohne diese tolle forum hätte ich irgendwann bezahlt
[email protected], 1&1, united internet ag, isch weiss wo dein haus wohnt


----------



## eintopf (31 Januar 2014)

Reducal schrieb:


> Hat Web.de jetzt deinen richtigen Namen oder tappen die noch im Dunklen? Wenn letzteres so ist, dann kann man das so machen:
> 
> Nix Sagen und Brief nicht öffnen - einfach dem Postboten wieder mitgeben, damit der den richtigen Stempel drauf haut - oder besser noch im Postamt als unzustellbar abgeben.



Ok, habe das Problem jetzt anderes gelöst. Und zwar konnte ich auch per Anruf kündigen. Zuvor habe ich noch reale Daten beim Mailaccount eingetragen ( die kann man ja wieder ändern ). Erfreulicherweise war es keine Servicehotline, sondern ein Anruf ins dt. Festnetz. Also habe ich da angerufen und nach 5 Min Warteschleife bekam ich auch eine hilfsbereite Auskunft. Die Dame am anderen Ende hat mir gesagt, dass man einen Widerruf per Mail an die Infoadresse vom Kundenservice schicken muss. Das Wort "Kündigung" darf aber nicht vorkommen, da dies von einer Maschine entdeckt wird und man entsprechend in eine Schublade gesteckt wird. Netterweise habe ich auch noch den Namen als Beweis meines Anrufes von ihr bekommen. Also wirklich eine große Hilfe dort gewesen. 
Nachdem ich die Mail dort hingeschickt habe, kam auch schnell eine Antwort. 
Ich bin das Problem jetzt los, lag aber vllt auch daran, dass ich noch in der 14tägigen Frist lag.
Ich kann euch nur raten, bei Veränderungen der Internetseite mistrauisch zu werden und nach eventuellen Verträgen zu gucken ( geht bei den Einstellungen).

Noch eine kleine Ergänzung: Ich hatte vor dem Anruf noch eine Mail geschrieben, die als Antwortmail auf die Forderung , dass ich doch eine Kopie meines Personalausweises vorzeigen soll, geschrieben habe.
Meine Mail:


> > Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> >
> >
> > es ist Ihnen gesetzlich nicht erlaubt, eine Kopie meine Personalausweises zu verlangen ( hier nachzulesen: http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/pauswg/BJNR134610009.html ).
> ...



Die Antwort:


> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage. Folgende Information ist jetzt wichtig für Sie:
> 
> Aufgrund falscher Angaben Ihrer persönlichen Daten haben wir den zur Kundennummer 486***** bestehenden kostenpflichtigen Vertrag für das Postfach *********@web.de zu sofort beendet.
> 
> WICHTIG: Damit Sie unsere erweiterten Leistungen nutzen können, legen Sie bitte ein neues WEB.DE Postfach mit Ihren korrekten Daten an.



Die Kündigungsbestätigung kam promt. Liegt das nur daran, dass ich noch nichts zahlen musst?


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2014)

eintopf schrieb:


> Die Kündigungsbestätigung kam promt. Liegt das nur daran, dass ich noch nichts zahlen musst?


Nein, der Support arbeitet (computerunterstützt) ziemlich gut.


----------



## raundsi (31 Januar 2014)

Häääää ... habe schon ewig einen gmx-Kostenlos-Account, gestern plötzlich eine "Willkommen bei gmx Topmail", heute eine Halbjahresrechnung, 4,95€/Monat.
Offensichtlich sind die Zeiten der Abofallen doch noch nicht vorbei... dann ziehn wir mal um mit dem Account, den werden sie dann sicherlich als Faustpfand sperren, oder?


----------



## Cookie (31 Januar 2014)

Hatte GMX-Topmail nur mal ganz willentlich getestet und vor Ablauf der Testzeit gekündigt - interessant fand ich dabei nur, dass der Vertragsabschluss mit einigen Klicks machbar war, die Kündigung aber schriftlich oder per Fax zu erfolgen hatte. Habe dann mit einem anderen Service ein Fax geschickt und mir die Bestätigung ausgedruckt. 

Hatte soweit noch nie Probleme,  wobei mich die ständigen Angebote wo man dann unten auf den kleinen Link klicken muss auch stören - dann doch lieber via Thunderbird / Outlook.


----------



## Heiko (2 Februar 2014)

Die Diskussion zum BSI-Test bitte dort weiterführen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/bsi-sicherheitstest.45443/


----------



## soa (2 Februar 2014)

@raundsi:
Kannst davon ausgehen, daß dein Mail Account nach der dritten Mahnung per Mail gesperrt wird, also ist umziehen immer ein guter plan


----------



## Mongo (5 Februar 2014)

soa schrieb:


> @raundsi:
> Kannst davon ausgehen, daß dein Mail Account nach der dritten Mahnung per Mail gesperrt wird, also ist umziehen immer ein guter plan


Umziehen ist sicher das was man schnellstens machen sollte. Kannst es vielleicht mit WEB.de versuchen -> Ist top. - Nein war nur ironisch gemeint! Wie du das hier gesehen hast: web.de und gmx, generell 1&1 meiden.
Gmail und Outlook kann ich aber wirklich empfehlen.


Naja bei uns geht es mit der Post weiter. Unsere Inkasso Freunde von BID haben uns so lieb, die können gar nicht mehr aufhören zu schreiben.
Nette Sätze sind zu finden:



> .*..nachdem Sie auf unser letztes Schreiben nicht reagiert haben, gehen wir davon aus, dass Sie dier Forderung nicht bestreiten...
> Nach Ablauf der Frist stehen weitere Maßnahmen im Raum.
> ...
> Wir möchte Sie darauf hinweisen, dass wir uns eine Datenspeicherung bei Bürgel Wirtschaftsinformationen und bei der SCHUFA vorbehalten.*



Schon nervig, vor allem wenn sowas immer zuerst von Personen gelesen wird die an das auch noch glauben. Wünschte man könnte alles überspringen und sich sofort im Gerichtsaal treffen.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hippo (5 Februar 2014)

Schick ihnen halt einen fertig ausgefüllten Antrag auf einen Mahnbescheid und kreuze gleich an daß bei einem Widerspruch das Ding ins streitige Verfahren übergeleitet werden soll ...
Den müssen die dann nur noch einreichen


----------



## Goblin (5 Februar 2014)

> *Wir möchte Sie darauf hinweisen, dass wir uns eine Datenspeicherung bei Bürgel Wirtschaftsinformationen und bei der SCHUFA vorbehalten.*



Strittige Forderungen dürfen da doch gar nicht eingetragen werden,oder wie ist das ?


----------



## Hippo (5 Februar 2014)

Du darfst auch nicht falsch parken ...


----------



## Heiko (5 Februar 2014)

Wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass trotzdem gemeldet wird.


----------



## raundsi (5 Februar 2014)

Kaum hab ich das GMX-Passwort geändert, schon stehen da massenweise fehlgeschlagener Login-Versuche -.-


----------



## soa (6 Februar 2014)

[email protected]:
bis dato immer noch keine Post v. web.de, inkassobüro u. horny u. teuer (aka: hörnlein u. freyler), hoffe das Ende erreicht zu haben. Kostenf. mich: diverse Einschreiben, ansonsten hätte ich die  monsterforderung von ca. 300 € bezahlen müssen , was zeigt: sich wehren gegen web.de abzocke ist zwar äußerst nervenaufreibend u. langwierig aber: letztendlich haben sie rechtlich nichts in der Hinterhand, da immer noch keine Klage


----------



## hxt123 (7 Februar 2014)

Hi @ all,

also ich erspar mir meine ganze geschichte weil meine genau so ist wie von tausend anderen auch.
Nun ist es so das ich auch letztes Jahr im Oktober Post vom BID Inkasso bekommen haben wegen eines angeblichen Abo's.
Daraufhin habe ich telefonisch versucht dieses Anliegen zu klären, aber wie solls sein, ohne jegliche Kompromisse. Nun habe ich leider zu dem Zeitpunkt mich nicht wirklich im Internet informiert und einfach, um den ganzen Stress aus dem Weg zu gehen, dummerweise die Forderung beglichen.
Bestätigung der Überweisung habe ich mit sofortiger Kündigung an Web.de geschrieben aber ohne jegliche Reaktion.
Dann war auch Ruhe.
Nun habe ich Anfang Januar wieder eine Forderung von der BID bekommen. Dieser habe ich dann nach Erkundigungen im Internet Widersprochen und gleichzeitig auch an WEB.DE geschickt. Seitens Von WEB.DE kam ein netter Einzeiler zurück ich möge bitte die Angelegenheit mit BID klären. Seitens BID habe ich auf meinen Widerspruch keine Reaktion erhalten. Stattdessen habe ich wie mein Vorgänger auch ein netten Brief von der Kanzlei Hörnlein & Freyler bekommen.
Also habe ich mit denen auch telefonisch Versucht dieses Anliegen zu klären, aber ich wusste von Vornerein das wird nix. So war es dann auch. Die Dame am Telefon meinte nur ich habe mit der Bezahlung der ersten Forderung die Schuld anerkannt.
Nun habe ich wieder ein Schreiben an WEB.DE und an die Kanzlei geschickt zwecks Widerspruch.
Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, habe ich dadurch schlechtere Karten da ich schon einmal was bezahlt habe oder reicht es einfach dieses Spielchen weiter zu machen wie alle schreiben und einfach ignorieren und im Falle eines Mahnbescheides diesen zu widersprechen? Da ich im Netz leider nichts gefunden habe das jemand schon mal gezahlt hat bin ich etwas verwirrt und hoffe hier auf Hilfe.

Achso ich habe zwar in jedem Schreiben diese nette Schuldanerkenntnis mit beigehabt, diese aber nie Unterschrieben oder sonstige Vereinbarungen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Goblin (7 Februar 2014)

Hier mal ein Beitrag vom jemandem der sich auskennt

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.18942/


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 Februar 2014)

Mit dem BID habe ich auch telefoniert. Ich würde inzwischen vermuten, dass dort dann ein Vermerk gesetzt wird, dass sich eine weitere Beitreibung der Forderung lohnt. Wer alles und jedem widerspricht, zeigt sich im Kern eigentlich nur kommunikationsbereit und dann ist wahrscheinlich die Hoffnung berechtigt, dass man den noch mürbe klopfen kann.

Hat man der Forderung einmal widersprochen, muss man eigentlich nicht jedem Glied in dieser abstrusen Verwertungskette klar machen, dass die Forderung mit einer Einrede behaftet ist.
Die Anwaltskanzlei hat mir auch noch geschrieben und einen Mahnbescheid habe ich ebenfalls erhalten. Da war die Forderung so unverschämt gierig hoch, dass man eigentlich nur noch widersprechen konnte. Darauf kam dann noch ein dämliches Anwaltsschreiben, weil mein Widerspruch ja unbegründet war. Es ist sinnfrei, einer bisher unbegründeten Forderung substantiiert widersprechen zu wollen und seitdem ist Ruhe.

Interessant ist bei Dir, dass Dich WEB.DE an den BID verweist. Du solltest mal anhand der Formulierungen in den erhaltenen Schreiben schauen, ob die Forderung an den BID weiter verkauft wurde. Dann hat WEB.DE ohne rechtlichen Grund Geld von Dir erhalten. Mahnt der BID im Namen von WEB.De zeigt das eigentlich nur, was für ein S....laden das ist. Dich auf Schnitzeljagd schicken, macht scheinbar Spaß. Vielleicht geschieht das in der Hoffnung, dass man Dir die unberechtigten Gebühren für Inkasso und Anwalt auch noch aus der Tasche ziehen kann.

Ansonsten solltest Du Dir im Klaren darüber sein, dass WEB.DE mit schönster Regelmäßigkeit aufgrund seines Geschäftsmodells mit der Verbraucherzentrale an einander rasselt. Die haben es wahrscheinlich noch nie geschafft, ihre Seite so zu gestalten, dass sich darüber verbindliche Verträge schließen lassen.

Entsprechend solltest Du Dich nicht einschüchtern lassen.


----------



## hxt123 (7 Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Es macht sicherlich keinen Sinn das bereits gezahlte Geld wieder zurück zu fordern oder? Denke das ist wohl das Lehrgeld gewesen.


----------



## BenTigger (7 Februar 2014)

Fordern kann man immer. 
Nur wie groß der Aufwand wird, bis man es dann auch bekommt, ist die Frage.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 Februar 2014)

Wie BT geschrieben hat: Fordern kann man immer. Daneben lohnt ein genauerer Blick in die Schreiben vom Anwalt und des Inkassoladens: Könnte sein, dass WEB.DE die Forderung weiter verkauft hat. Dann haben die ihr Geld nämlich doppelt. Von Dir und vom Inkassoladen.

Wenn die Unterlagen das hergeben, würde ich im Zweifelsfall sogar einen Mahnbescheid gegen die beantragen.


----------



## raundsi (9 Februar 2014)

> Wenn die Unterlagen das hergeben, würde ich im Zweifelsfall sogar einen Mahnbescheid gegen die beantragen.


Das hab ich nicht verstanden... Mahnbescheid für welche Forderungen?


----------



## Hippo (9 Februar 2014)

Eben ...
Ich kann Dir auch einen Mahnbescheid schicken lassen. Das Mahngericht prüft nicht die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung.


----------



## raundsi (9 Februar 2014)

Jedenfalls wäre das gutes Geld schlechtem hinterher geworfen, die werden schon wissen, wo man das Kreuzchen setzt.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 Februar 2014)

raundsi schrieb:


> Jedenfalls wäre das gutes Geld schlechtem hinterher geworfen, die werden schon wissen, wo man das Kreuzchen setzt.


Die sollten auch wissen, wie man Verträge schließt.


----------



## soa (9 Februar 2014)

Ein gültiger Vertrag entsteht nach meiner Rechtsauffassung durch zwei sich deckende Willenserklärungen. Die web.de "Verträge" sind alle anfechtbar wg. Irrtum. zumindest dann wenn ich nicht bewusst draufgeklickt habe, sondern unbewusst um an meine Mails zu kommen. Zum gerichtlich klären lassen, welche Rechtsauffassung die gültige ist sind die ja nicht bereit. Ansonsten wäre ja das ganze Geschäftsmodell in Gefahr.


----------



## raundsi (9 Februar 2014)

Ich bin ja kein Jurist, aber zu einem Vertrag gehören doch immer noch mindestens 2 Vertragspartner. Und wenn ich gar keinen Vertrag geschlossen habe, wie soll ich diesen dann anfechten?

Ich kann doch zunächst nur der Behauptung einer Partei widersprechen, dass es einen Vertrag gibt - dann ist diese wohl in der Beweispflicht. Und erst wenn ein Beweis vorgelegt wird, wie auch immer dieser aussehen mag, kann man den angeblichen Vertrag sinnvoll anfechten, oder?


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Februar 2014)

Richtig, aber man kann auch beides gleichzeitig machen. Bestreiten und hilfsweise anfechten bzw. höchst hilfsweise den Widerruf erklären.


----------



## soa (9 Februar 2014)

@raundsi:
bin auch kein Jurist, aber die Einrede, daß gar kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist, wird von der "Serviceabteilung" von web.de meist komplett ignoriert. Die stellen es so dar, als wäre ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen und somit tun sie auch so als wäre die Eintreibung der aus diesem "Vertrag" zustande gekommenen Forderungen (meistens 15 € f. drei Monate) ihr gutes Recht. Auch die immer weiter ausufernden "Folgekosten" werden so dargestellt, als wären die aus einer rechtsgültigen Forderung aus einem rechtsgültigen Vertrag entstanden.
Meine Rechtsauffassung ist ebenfalls, daß meine Willenserklärung nicht mit der von web.de angebotenen "Clubmitgliedschaft" übereinstimmt, da ich ja in dem Moment gar nichts kaufen wollte, sondern lediglich mich verklickt (Irrtum) habe. Daher ist m.E. nie ein Vertrag zustande gekommen, was web.de u. Konsorten nicht daran hindert so zu tun als ob. Nur beweisen können die es scheinbarauch nicht, sonst wäre doch schon längst Klage erhoben worden.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 Februar 2014)

Ich bin auch der Auffassung, dass da gar kein Vertrag zustande kommt. Auch geht die sogenannte Buttonlösung da ins Leere, weil sie den Kern des Problems nicht berührt. Durch den Button lässt sich lediglich erkennen, dass ein Teil der Erfüllung aus einer Vergütung bestehen soll. Bei den übrigen Verpflichtungen kann man die Opfer trotzdem noch nach Strich und Faden verladen.

Das grundsätzliche Problem bei der Anfechtung: Der Gesetzgeber hat bestimmt, dass sie ohne schuldhaftes Zögern erfolgen sollte. Insofern ist es nie schädlich, die gleich mit zu erklären, falls sich eine andere Rechtsauffassung bestätigen sollte. Es ist daher auch kein EIngeständnis, dass eben doch ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. Im Gegenteil ist es unschädlich, die Leiche noch mal zu erstechen und zu erschießen.

Das besondere bei WEB.DE besteht eigentlich darin, dass man seit Jahren hartnäckig im Trüben fischt und so immer wieder die Aufmerksamkeit der Verbraucherzentralen auf sich zieht, die einige Urteile erwirkt haben. Am Geschäftgebahren hat sich dennoch nie etwas geändert. Wenn ich meinem Vertragspartner hinterher erklären muss, was er alles hätte beachten müssen, um ein Bewusstsein für den vollen Umfang der mit Druck auf den Button erwarteten Willenserklärung zu entwickeln, wird deutlich: Die gehen selbst davon aus, dass es keine übereinstimmenden Willenserklärungen gab und haben das "hätte wissen sollen" zum Geschäftsprinzip erhoben. Wer das macht mit diesem Bewusstsein macht, kann sich auf keinen wirksam geschlossenen Vertrag berufen. Unabhängig von der Ausgestaltung mit irgendwelchen Buttons.

Was die Kostenexplosion durch Inkasso und Anwalt betrifft: Wenn ich denen anfangs klar mache, dass kein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag besteht, dann steht denen der Klageweg offen. Zwar machen die die Inkassogebühren tatsächlich im Mahnbescheid geltend, aber im Verfahren würden sie ganz sicher drauf sitzen bleiben. Deswegen sollte man nach Inkasso und Anwalt nicht mehr einknicken: Vor Gericht würde es selbst dann billiger, wenn sich wider Erwarten die Rechtsauffassung der Gegenseite bestätigen sollte.


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Februar 2014)

Genau. Es gibt die sogenannte "Schadensminderungspflicht". Zum einen hat ein Forderungssteller keinen Anspruch auf Erstattung der Kosten für Inkassobüro *und* auch noch Anwalt. Das wird von der ständigen Rechtsprechung als mutwillige und überflüssige Kostengenerierung gesehen, die allein zu Lasten des Forderungsstellers geht.

Das gilt im übrigen auch für die Kosten eines Mahnbescheids. Diese Kosten für einen Mahnbescheid, in Kenntnis der Streitigkeit der Forderung beantragt, hat rechtlich ausschließlich der Forderungssteller zu tragen - selbst wenn das Gericht die Rechtmäßigkeit des Anspruchs erkennt. Auch hier: überflüssige Kostentreiberei. Kosten für den Mahnbescheid sind nur bei unbestrittener Forderung berechnungsfähig.

Zum anderen kann der Forderungssteller ab Kenntnis von der Streitigkeit der Forderung keine weiteren, immer wieder erhöhten Mahn-/Anwalts-/Inkassokosten beanspruchen. Ab Streitigstellen der Forderung steht dem Anspruchsteller der Klageweg offen. Die Kosten für weitere außergerichtliche Beitreibungs-Mahnerei kann er nicht dem Schuldner anlasten - selbst wenn sich der Anspruch vor Gericht als gerechtfertigt herausstellen sollte. Diesbezüglich weiß ich aber auch von keinem einzigen Fall bisher.

Diese nickelige Kostentreiberei im Forderungseinzug ist überhaupt eine typisch deutsche Spezialität und dem wachsweichen Anwalts- und Inkassorecht geschuldet. In der Ausprägung, wie von 1&1 durchgezogen, aber auch immer wieder typisch für besonders unseriöse Unternehmen, die es offensichtlich ganz bitter nötig haben, auf so eine erbärmliche, schmierige Weise die Euros zusammenzukratzen. Vertrauenswürdig auf den informierten Zeitgenossen wirken diese Geschäftspraktiken jedenfalls nicht. Und ja, das beeinflusst selbstverständlich auch die Entscheidung, welches Unternehmen man für einen Internet- und Telefonvertrag auswählt. Solche erbärmlichen Raffbuden, deren Geschäftsführung offenbar von dem Begriff der "Compliance" noch nie etwas gehört hat, sicherlich nicht.


----------



## soa (10 Februar 2014)

hier mal ein etwas naiver Beitrag zum Thema:
Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum sich ein "Testsieger" auf so ein erbärmliches Geschäftsmodell einlässt. Denken die im Ernst, das so Kundenbindung funktioniert? Zuerst wird mir durch Hütchenspielertricks ein Premium Account untergejubelt, dann werde ich trotz Widerspruch und Anfechtung wg Irrtum bzw. arglistiger Täuschung zuerst v. web.de (also 1&1) mit zunehmend unfreundlicheren Mahnmails zugespammt. Dann folgt der Auftritt der Inkassobude mit Androhung eines Eintrags in das Schufaregister (Auweia), die Forderung (ursprüngl. 15 €) wird immer weiter aufgebläht. Im nächsten Akt folgt der Auftritt von Hörnlein u. Freyler mit weiteren Droh- und Forderungsaufblähbriefen. Diesen ganzen Zirkus soll ich dann so erbaulich finden, daß ich mit denen irgendwelche "richtigen" Verträge abschließe? Mit Sicherheit nicht. Liebe 1&1 Manager, Kundenbindung oder Neukundenaquise funktioniert m.E. etwas anders. Wie wäre es mit etwas Kulanz, mehr Service, auf den potentiellen Kunden (wir sind nicht nur Opfer der Masche, nein wir sind auch potentielle Neukunden) vielleicht mal eingehen, nicht nur mit Textbausteinen zumüllen. Scheinbar habt ihr das nicht nötig, euer Geschäftsgebaren scheint ja genug abzuwerfen, jeden Tag steht ja bekanntlich ein Dummer auf. Aber auch die Dummen können sich informieren und sind dann gar nicht mehr so dumm.


----------



## Mongo (10 Februar 2014)

soa schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum sich ein "Testsieger"....


Testsieger wo? Aber ansonsten: Gekaufte Wertungen sind die besten Wertungen.

Jetzt alleine vom Abzockermodell weggesehen - gmx und web.de bieten absolut nichts, was outlook, yahoo, gmail nicht bieten.
Wie bei der CCC erklärt wurde ist gmx und web.de sogar unsicherer. Geschweige von den restlichen sachen: Speicherplatz klein, Geschwindigkeit niedriger, mehr Werbung

Ah vergessen: DE-Mail! Ouh ja stimmt, ganz wichtig. Würde allen empfehlen das hier anzugucken: Bullshit made in Germany


----------



## soa (10 Februar 2014)

@Mongo:
nannten sich irgendwann mal "Testsieger". Weiß aber nicht mehr wann,wo und warum.


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Februar 2014)

Das muss lange her sein.

Ich weiß nicht, was deutsche BWL-er heutzutage auf den Universitäten lernen. Compliance, Fair Trading, der Aufbau langfristiger Kundenbeziehungen, Nachhaltigkeit, Kulanz, Förderung des Rufs einer Marke etc. gehören offensichtlich nicht dazu. Es gilt nur noch der schnellstmögliche Euro, und wenn der auf eine Art und Weise zu scheffeln ist, die noch so gerade eben ohne rechtliche Komplikationen einhergeht oder mit solchen, die noch verschmerzbar sind, dann wird das genau so gemacht. Ob man damit die eigenen Kunden für dement erklärt, das ist egal. Ob man damit nachhaltig den Ruf der Marke schädigt, das ist auch egal. Es zählt nur das schnelle Ergebnis, die negativen Folgen werden nicht mehr gegengerechnet.

Das alte Sprichwort: "Wer alles will, der steht am Ende mit gar nichts da..." ist dem deutschen BWL-er völlig unbekannt.

Wer wissen will, warum das so ist, kann sich ja mal intensiv mit dem Thema "Neoliberalismus" befassen. Der typische BWL-er verkörpert leider nicht selten die kompromiss- und rücksichtslose Inkarnation genau dieser Ideologie, und wenn man die einmal verstanden hat, wundert man sich über solche Dinge letzten Endes nicht mehr. Es ist auch nicht möglich, mit solchen Leuten über solche Dinge zu diskutieren. Genauso gut kann man vor einem Panzer ein Adventslied singen.


----------



## soa (10 Februar 2014)

"Neoliberalismus" klingt f. mich nach einer unlängst vom Wähler abgestraften Partei, deren Großteil und auch "Führungskräfte" jedoch inzwischen in die freie Wirtschaft abgewandert ist. Die schnelle Mark (jetzt €) interessiert mich nicht. Wer nicht mehr in der Lage ist langfristig zu denken und zu agieren wird hoffentlich eines Tages vom Markt abgestraft, und muß dann vielleicht registrieren daß das Geschäftsmodell des schnellen Euro (aber ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste) doch nicht so nachhaltig und langfristig nutzbar  ist. Dies gilt hoffentlich auch für meine neuen Freunde v. web.de, gmx, 1&1, united internet ag usw, um die es hier ja ausschließlich geht.


----------



## raundsi (11 Februar 2014)

Grandioser Vortrag, lohnt sich zu sehen (also das Bullshit-Video)!


----------



## soa (13 Februar 2014)

ein update f. alle Interessierten:
Bis dato immer noch keine Post, obwohl Fristablauf f. sogenannten "außergerichtlichen Vergleich" v. Hörnlein u. Freyler der 6.12.2013 war. Da ich das ganze hier im Thread beschriebene Procedere durchlaufen durfte und das ganze mit dem sogenannten "Namenstaggeschenk" (Geschenke von web.de enden wohl immer in der Abofalle, sobald jemand auf "Geschenk auspacken klickt) begonnen hat, zieht sich das Ganze jetzt schon auf zehn Monate. Das zeigt mir jedoch, daß die Gegenseite trotz vollmundiger Beteuerungen und Drohungen anscheinend nicht allzu sehr von der Rechtmäßigkeit ihrer Forderungen überzeugt sein dürfte. Denn nach dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid kann eigentlich nur noch die Klage folgen. Das bedeutet wiederum, daß sich web.de u. Konsorten eigentlich im klaren sein dürften, daß auch Ihre Vertragsabschlüsse mit den Aboopfern nicht ganz wasserdicht und beweissicher sein dürften. Warum wurde sonst noch keiner verklagt? weil die Gegenseite sich im klaren darüberist wie windig u. hirnrissig ihre gesamte Argumentations- und auch Wertschöpfungskette ist. Sollten die mich verklagen u. ein deutsches Gericht gibt denen recht (???) wäre ich bereit die ursprünglichen 15€ abzudrücken, aber m.E. friert eher die Hölle zu. Denn ein Prozess web.de gg. irgendein Abofallenopfer würde sicherlich immense mediale Aufmerksamkeit erzeugen und die Folgen f. web.de u. ihr ach so tolles Geschäftsmodell wären sicherlich äußerst nachteilig. Außerdem bin ich immer noch der Auffassung daß niemals ein gültiger Vertrag zwischen mir und web.de (aka 1&1) zustande gekommen ist. Der nächste Schritt muß von der Gegenseite erfolgen, bis dahin mache ich einfach absolut gar nix. [email protected]


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (22 Februar 2014)

Das darf doch nicht wahr sein! Heute lag sie in meinem Postfach, die Rechnung für die web.de-Clubmitgliedschaft und das, nachdem ich mir der Methoden von web.de durchaus bewusst war und immer sorgfältig alle "Geschenke" geflissentlich ignoriert habe.

Habe in meiner ersten Wut dort angerufen und wohlwissentlich, dass es den falschen trifft, den Mitarbeiter rund gemacht! Ich bin knackendsauer!


----------



## raundsi (22 Februar 2014)

Haaahaaaa - genau das ist mir auch passiert mit gmx. Man hielt es nicht einmal für notwendig, auf meinen Widerspruch zu reagieren - obwohl ich eine Ticketnummer bekommen habe.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (23 Februar 2014)

Joh joh, da hat er Spass, der Raundsi, dass auch andere in die 1 & 1-Falle geraten sind. 


Mein hart an der Grenze zur Beleidigung geführter Widerspruch wurde heute mit allgemeinem BlubbBlubb beantwortet, woraufhin ich das Folgende abgelassen habe:


Sehr geehrte Frau xxxxxx,

mir ist die Art und Weise, wie Sie diese Clubmitgliedschaften generieren wollen, durchaus bewußt und sie war mir über all die Jahre auch bewußt gewesen, hat sie doch viel mit den seit Jahren grassierenden Abofallen gemeinsam.

Gerade ich habe immer wieder diese Versuche von web.de beobachtet, mißbilligend zur Kenntnis genommen, bisher aber erfolgreich umschifft und wundere mich daher, wie Sie das nun geschafft haben wollen, mir diese ungewollte Clubmitgliedschaft unterzujubeln.

Von daher forder ich Sie zur Beweisführung auf. Andernfalls kündige ich Ihnen schon jetzt Widerstand an. Drohungen, Rechtsanwalts- und Inkassoschreiben, wie es die Literatur über Sie hergibt, ziehen nicht. Generierung zufriedener Kunden oder Clubmitglieder sieht
jedenfalls anders aus.

Ich habe diese ominöse Clubmitgliedschaft nicht gewollt, nicht genutzt und ich will sie auch nicht. Das Zustandekommen eines gültigen Vertrags streite ich schon aufgrund der nicht umgesetzten "Button-Lösung" ab.

Sie können mich gerne dazu anrufen
0xxxxxxxxxx
0xxxxxxxxxx

rate Ihnen aber dringend davon ab, diese Nummern für etwas anderes, als den bloßen Rückruf zu nutzen.
Mit (noch) freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## raundsi (23 Februar 2014)

Ich fürchte, das geben die 1&1 Geschäftsprozesse nicht her, individuell auf solche Schreiben zu reagieren 

Natürlich lassen sie ihre Mahn-Maschinerie auf uns los, da führt kein Weg dran vorbei...


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Februar 2014)

Man diskutiert grundsätzlich nicht mit Parkuhren.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (24 Februar 2014)

Man diskutiert auch nicht mit Abzockern, hatte das seltene "Vergnügen" mit dem Gammelsdorfer + seine Anwältin mal F2F "diskutieren" zu dürfen - Mann hat der einen Stuss abgelassen... 

... finde, dass ich dem 1&1 schon zu viel Text gewidmet hatte ...


----------



## soa (24 Februar 2014)

@Dirk Katzenschwanz:
Willkommen im Club der arglosen Opfer, haargenau dasselbe ist mir auch passiert, nur bin ich mittlerweile am Ende der Mahnorgelei angelangt, Du bist scheinbar in den Startlöchern.
Denke Du wirst wohl oder übel das gesamte Procedere über Dich ergehen lassen müssen. Reg dich net übermäßig auf, bringt eh nix außer graue Haare.
Ich wünsche Dir das nötige Durchhaltevermögen, daß Know How hast Du ja wohl. Bitte halte uns hier auf dem Laufenden, wir sind alle Opfer der seltsamen "Kundenbindungsmaschinerie" v. 1&1.


----------



## Hippo (24 Februar 2014)

soa - da brauchst beim Dirk keine Sorge haben.
Der ist ein alter Hase was dieses Thema angeht.
Manchmal tun uns unsere "Freunde" doch einen Gefallen und legen sich mit einem von uns an 
Wir wollen auch ab und an was zum Spielen ...


----------



## soa (24 Februar 2014)

dann lasset die Spiele beginnen...


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (24 Februar 2014)

Lach - aber manchmal können Abzocker richtige Spassbremsen sein und wollen einfach nicht raus zum Spielen kommen (ist mir bei Nennung meines Namens leider schon ein paarmal passiert)


----------



## raundsi (24 Februar 2014)

Das einzige, was mich noch interessiert, ist, ob die eMail-Weiterleitung weiter funktioniert, wenn sie meinen Account gesperrt haben...


----------



## soa (24 Februar 2014)

@raundsi:
sobald der Account gesperrt war, funktionierte bei mir die eingerichtete Weiterleitung nicht mehr. Sonst könnten die ja mit der Account Sperrung keinen "Druck" ausüben.


----------



## raundsi (24 Februar 2014)

Nunja, man könnte das mit einer negativen Feststellungsklage klären lassen, bevor sie das Konto sperren, oder @Dirk? 
Ich hab mich allerdings eh schon geistig davon verabschiedet, ist stressfreier...


----------



## Powerslave (27 Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe heute eine Rechnung in Höhe von 29,94 € von GMX bekommen für den TopMail Account, den ich aber niemals wissentlich beauftragt/bestellt habe. Bisher verwendete ich seit Jahren den kostenlosen FreeMail Account.Ich habe nun schon mehrfach gelesen, dass es sich hier wohl um Abzocke von GMX handelt und man mit einem irrtümlichen Klick bereits dafür anmeldet.Ich habe bereits eine E-Mail mit dem folgenden Inhalt an GMX und 1&1 gesendet:

_



			Anfechtung Ihrer Rechnung Nr. xxx vom 27.02.2014 E-Mail-Konto: xxx

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich nehme Bezug auf Ihr Schreiben und bestreite die dortige Zahlungsforderung vollumfänglich.

Ihre Forderung begründet sich auf meiner Anmeldung zu einem Testzugang für das GMX TopMail-Leistungspaket. Hiermit erkläre ich die Anfechtung des diesbezüglichen Vertrags wegen Irrtums gem. § 119 BGB. Aufgrund der irreführenden Angebotsgestaltung auf der angebotsbildenden Internetseite war ich mir nicht darüber im Klaren, dass sich der Testzugang anschließend automatisch in ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement verlängern sollte. Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung gehört eine eventuelle Kostenpflicht zu den Hauptleistungspflichten eines Vertrags. Auf diese Hauptleistungspflichten hat der Dienstleister nicht nur in den AGB, sondern auch auf der angebotsbildenden Internetseite in sofort erkennbarer Form hinzuweisen (§312c BGB i.V.m. Art. 246 EGBGB sowie § 1 Abs. 6 PAngV). Ansonsten wird eine entsprechende Klausel in den AGB, nach der sich der Testzugang automatisch in ein kostenpflichtiges Dauerschuldverhältnis verlängert, nicht wirksamer Vertragsbestandteil (§ 305c BGB, überraschende Klausel). Siehe dazu u.a. AG Düsseldorf, Urteil vom 16.05.2007 - Az. 41 C 1538/07.

Wegen irreführender Vertrags- und Preisgestaltung ist der Dienstleister Web.de bereits auf Unterlassung verklagt worden: Siehe dazu: http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/web_de_lg_koblenz_1_o_30_09.pdf LG Koblenz 1 O 30/09 vom 25.06.2009. Es sollte sich daher bei Ihrem Unternehmen eigentlich inzwischen herumgesprochen haben, dass die Angaben zur Angebotsgestaltung in transparenter, sofort erkennbarer Form vorzuliegen haben.

Hilfsweise erkläre ich den Widerruf des Vertrags. Die Widerrufsfrist hat erst zum Beginn des Ihrer Meinung nach kostenpflichtigen Dauerschuldverhältnisses begonnen, daher erfolgt der Widerruf nicht verfristet.

Höchst hilfsweise erkläre ich die Kündigung des Vertrags zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_
Das habe ich von einem anderen Internet-Beitrag kopiert und bereits gesendet bevor ich dieses Forum entdeckt habe.

Ich bin nun noch auf diese Vorlage von der VZ gestoßen: http://www.vz-nrw.de/mediabig/218141A.pdf
Kann ich den via Einschreiben/Fax an GMX schicken?

Ich habe nun meine Adresse bei GMX auf eine Fakeadresse geändert, mein Name ist ebenfalls Fake. Ist dies schlimm?

Wie soll ich nun am besten weiter vorgehen?

Danke im Voraus.

[Modedit: Quote-Tags eingefügt]


----------



## Hippo (27 Februar 2014)

Powerslave schrieb:


> ...Ich habe nun meine Adresse bei GMX auf eine Fakeadresse geändert, mein Name ist ebenfalls Fake.
> Intelligent geht anders ...


... meinst Du nicht daß die eine Historie bei den Daten haben?



Powerslave schrieb:


> Ist dies schlimm?


Ändern kannst Du es nicht mehr. Du kannst nur noch Schadenminderung betreiben und das heißt die Reaktion abwarten und nicht in operativer Hektik noch mehr Mist bauen.

In der Zwischenzeit solltest Du Dir diesen Thread zu Gemüte führen. Da findest Du für alle möglichen Reaktionen Lösungsvorschläge.


----------



## Powerslave (27 Februar 2014)

Sorry, bin nur grad weng aufgewühlt, hatte mit sowas noch nix zu tun bis jetzt. Habs die Adresse nun wieder zurückgeändert. Name und Geburtsdatum ist aber schon von Beginn an falsch, kann ich auch nicht mehr ändern. Gebe ja bei kostenlosen Diensten nicht einfach meine echten Daten an.

Was sagst du zum Brief der VZ? Ist es hilfreich den hinzufaxen? Oder nun erstmal abwarten nach der o.g. E-Mail die ich gesendet habe?


----------



## Hippo (27 Februar 2014)

Schreib ich chinesisch?

Aber ich kanns ja mal versuchen ...

改变你不能再忍受了。您只能操作以减少损失，那就是等待响应，而不是建立在操作的麻烦更多的废话。


----------



## Mongo (27 Februar 2014)

Powerslave schrieb:


> Was sagst du zum Brief der VZ? Ist es hilfreich den hinzufaxen? Oder nun erstmal abwarten nach der o.g. E-Mail die ich gesendet habe?


Ich hatte das auch durchgemacht, vor allem als Anfänger ist hier im Forum erst mal einiges nicht sofort verständlich. Lass dir Zeit und ließ dir noch mal einige Beiträge durch (nicht alle 98 Seiten durchlesen, das ist natürlich zu viel!)

Ich würde aber raten einfach mal nichts mehr an deinem account zu machen, generell dich nicht mehr einzuloggen.
Die Geschichte verkürzt was auf dich zukommen wird: 1&1 und GMX ist es ab dem Zeitpunkt egal was du schreiben wirst. Stichwort:


Antiscammer schrieb:


> Man diskutiert grundsätzlich nicht mit Parkuhren.


Mahnung und Drohbriefe werden eintreffen. Tralala Trululu. Am ende wird mit dir niemand vor Gericht gehen wollen und die Sache ist gegessen - außer du versaust das irgendwie.
Was aber sicher nicht der Fall sein wird solange du die Ruhe bewahrst und Beiträge ließt. Für die Zukunft -> immer einen riesen bogen um web.de, gmx und 1&1 machen.

Und wenn ich schon hier bin und wir über web.de und gmx sprechen, die Mafiabetreiber sind weiter kreativ:
http://tech.eu/news/united-internet-deception-adblock-plus/
http://www.golem.de/news/adblocker-...seitenmanipulierenden-addons-1402-104837.html

*1&1*, was eine Überraschung.


----------



## Powerslave (28 Februar 2014)

Ok, danke, ich meinte nur, weil ich dachte gelesen zu haben, dass man einen Widerruf per Einschreiben auf jeden Fall mal schicken soll. Habe bis jetzt halt nur die o.g. Mail geschrieben.

Dann werde ich jetzt einfach warten bis die Mahnungen und Briefe eintreffen, und alles ausser den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid ignorieren, diesen dann widerrufen und dann den Rest wieder ignorieren bis sie keine Lust mehr haben oder?

Und selbst falls ich unabsichtlich auf einen "Kaufen" Button geklickt habe, dann können sie mir auch nichts?


----------



## raundsi (28 Februar 2014)

> Und selbst falls ich unabsichtlich auf einen "Kaufen" Button geklickt habe, dann können sie mir auch nichts?


Doch, aber da gabs keinen "Kaufen"-Button.


----------



## Powerslave (28 Februar 2014)

Hmm, ich hab die Story meinem Kollegen erzählt und ironischerweise hat er heute wie er sich bei GMX eingeloggt hat eine "Glückwunsch zum Namenstag"-Page bekommen mit einem grünen Button auf dem "Kaufen" stand (3 Monate frei, danach 4,99/Monat). Darunter stand nur ganz klein "Weiter zum Postfach".

Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass ich niemals auf Kaufen geklickt habe. Wie könnten sie das auch nachweisen? Nun gut, ich werde abwarten.


----------



## raundsi (28 Februar 2014)

Mir gehts ganz genau so und ich weiß, wie das mit der Button-Lösung aussieht und dass ich garantiert nicht so blöd bin, auf einen "Kaufen"-Button zu clicken, wenn ich nichts kaufen will.
 Meine Vermutung ist, dass sie bei einer zufälligen Anzahl von Altkunden eine andere Version der Werbeseite einblenden.


----------



## Hippo (28 Februar 2014)

Die ist nur dahingehend anders als daß berichtet wurde daß seltsamerweise an der Stelle an der der <WEITER> Knopf war auf einmal der <JETZT KAUFEN> Knopf pappt ...
Und das <WEITER ZUM POSTFACH> ganz klein an anderer Stelle ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Februar 2014)

Hippo schrieb:


> Die ist nur dahingehend anders als daß berichtet wurde daß seltsamerweise an der Stelle an der der <WEITER> Knopf war auf einmal der <JETZT KAUFEN> Knopf pappt ...
> Und das <WEITER ZUM POSTFACH> ganz klein an anderer Stelle ...


Kann ich bestätigen! Kommt zu allen Geburts- und Namenstagen, auch ab und an, weil grad mein Glückstag sei. Und die Glückstage häufen sich, ca 1 x pro Monat...


----------



## Devilfrank (1 März 2014)

Kann losgehen...


----------



## Hippo (1 März 2014)

Dazu: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  und


----------



## Powerslave (12 März 2014)

Hallo,

kurzes Update: Seitdem ich die Widerrufs-Mail an GMX/1&1 geschickt habe kam bisher weder Brief noch Mailantwort. Heute dann seit knapp 2 Wochen mal ne Antwort via Mail, dass ich in meinem GMX Konto einen falschen Namen angegeben habe und ich doch eine Kopie meines Persos hinschicken soll, damit sie die echten Daten übernehmen können. Erst dann kann ich kündigen.

Ich möchte aber ja garnicht _kündigen_, sondern einfach nur den Kack Premium-Dienst _widerrufen_, den ich nie bestellt habe.

Nochmal, ist es schlimm, wenn mein Name falsch bei denen hinterlegt ist? Da ich ja nur den kostenlosen Dienst gewollt habe, kann ich ja normal angeben was ich will.

Mahnung bisher kam noch nicht. Persokopie hinschicken oder nicht?

Danke.


----------



## raundsi (12 März 2014)

> Nochmal, ist es schlimm, wenn mein Name falsch bei denen hinterlegt ist?


Falsche Daten verstoßen natürlich gegen deren AGB, so dass sie dein Konto sofort sperren könnten.
An Deiner Stelle würde ich zügig zu einem andern Provider wechseln, den gmx-Account kannst Du vergessen.


----------



## BenTigger (12 März 2014)

> Falsche Daten verstoßen natürlich gegen deren AGB



Mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## soa (13 März 2014)

@Powerslave:
ich würde zu "...oder nicht" tendieren, entscheiden mußt Du selber.  Aber Umzug (mit d. Account) ist sicher keine schlechte Option.


----------



## flash007 (13 März 2014)

hallo zusammen,
mich hat es jetzt scheinbar auch erwischt. Hab mir jetzt die letzten 20 Seiten dieses Threads und auch ein paar andere Seiten durchgelesen bei denen ich schon über ältere Urteile gegen besagt Unternehmen gestoßen bin. Mich persönlich betrifft der Fall bei GMX und er ist mir erst heute aufgefallen, weil ich plötzliche eine Mahnung von GMX im Posteingang hatte. Eine Rechnung wurde mir angeblich schon im Januar in Postfach geschickt, da mich die gängige Werbung allerdings nicht wirklich interessiert hab ich wie üblich alle GMX Nachrichten selektiert und gelöscht ohne mir ihre Überschriften durchzulesen. In den Accountdaten konnte ich dann allerdings nachlesen dass Ende Januar wohl eine Rechnung eingegangen sein soll.
In der Folge habe ich auf die schnell alle wichtigen Konten und Profile mit einer anderen Adresse verknüpft um nicht unnötig wichtige Accounts zu verlieren.
Meine Frage ist jetzt eigentlich folgende: Ich hab weder meinen richtigen Namen noch meine richtige Addresse bei GMX hinterlegt. Machen die Herrschaften überhaupt die Mühe die echten Angaben zu ermitteln? Ich hab jetzt geplant das Email-Konto nicht weiter zu benutzen und die Sache soweit erstmal aus zu sitzen,  weil ich bei einem direkten Widerspruch ja meinen Namen und meine Unterschrift angeben müsste.
Das Musterschreiben von der Verbraucherzentrale habe ich mir bereits besorgt und auf Abruf bereit.  
Desweiteren würde ich die Sache wenn möglich in den nächsten 3 Wochen nicht großartig weiter aufwiegeln, weil in den kommenden Wochen wieder eine Klausurphase ansteht.^^


----------



## Hippo (13 März 2014)

flash007 schrieb:


> ...Meine Frage ist jetzt eigentlich folgende: Ich hab weder meinen richtigen Namen noch meine richtige Addresse bei GMX hinterlegt. Machen die Herrschaften überhaupt die Mühe die echten Angaben zu ermitteln? Ich hab jetzt geplant das Email-Konto nicht weiter zu benutzen und die Sache soweit erstmal aus zu sitzen,  weil ich bei einem direkten Widerspruch ja meinen Namen und meine Unterschrift angeben müsste....


Grad *DIE* Frage wurde bereits mindestens wenn nicht noch öfter höchst ausführlich beantwortet ...


----------



## Powerslave (14 März 2014)

Danke, ich schick ihn nicht hin und mach erstmal nichts weiter. E-Mail Konto können sie sperren, hab schon komplett umgezogen. Rechnung kam am 27.02., bisher noch keine Mahnung.
Werde Bescheid geben, wie sichs entwickelt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 März 2014)

Beim letzten "Geburtstagsgeschenk" von gmx für meine Frau musste man erstmals ganz runterscrollen, um den kleinen "nein danke- weiter zum Postfach. Das Angebot verfällt in diesem Fall"-Button zu finden.

"Jetzt kaufen" war ohne Scrollen erreichbar.


----------



## Powerslave (29 März 2014)

Powerslave schrieb:


> Danke, ich schick ihn nicht hin und mach erstmal nichts weiter. E-Mail Konto können sie sperren, hab schon komplett umgezogen. Rechnung kam am 27.02., bisher noch keine Mahnung.
> Werde Bescheid geben, wie sichs entwickelt.



So, vor ein paar Tagen die erste Mahnung per Mail erhalten. Darauf geantwortet das ich nichts bezahlen werde, da kein rechtskräftiger Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. Heute kam nun eine Gutschrifts/Storno-Mail und wenn ich mich einlogge ist das Premium-Feature auch wieder weg.


----------



## BenTigger (29 März 2014)

Glück gehabt. 
Die wollten wohl nicht mit dir das Mahnungsspiel spielen


----------



## soa (1 April 2014)

Entweder Glück gehabt, oder ist da etwa ein Umdenken in den Managerhirnen vonstatten gegangen? Weg vom schnellen Mammon, hin zu Kundenzufriedenheit (dadurch auch Kundenbindung), Kulanz statt Kasse? Ich glaube es  nicht, lasse mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## BenTigger (1 April 2014)

wunschdenken... aber eher unrealistisches wunschdenken...


----------



## uwinho (1 April 2014)

hallo leute, da ich vor monaten unter stress auch so einen schönen vertrag abgeschlossen habe, wurde ich nun monate lang penetriert. nach etlichen inkasso schreiben, bekam ich nun ein schreiben des amtgerichts. ich habe naürlich wiederspruch eingelegt und werde mich selbst verteidigen. habt ihr jungs vielleicht ein paar tipps oder erfahrungen und könnt mir evtl. n paar §§ nennen. mein hauptargument wird natürlich der irrtum und die täuschung des zustande gekommenen vertrages sein, außerdem werde ich die fehlende belehrung des wiederrufs laut fernabsatzgesetz anzeigen. die beiden gründe sollten eigtl. schon ausreichen oder ?


----------



## Teleton (1 April 2014)

Das Schreiben war vermutlich ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid.
Solange keiner der Beteiligten die Durchführung des strittigen Verfahrens beantragt geht es nach Widerspruch nicht weiter.
In den letzten 8 Jahren ist kein einziger Fall dokumentiert in dem die United Internet Gruppe einen derartigen Antrag gestellt hätte. Bevor Du zuviel Arbeit in eine machtvolle Klageerwiderung steckst ....

Und warum willst Du Dich ggf selbst verteidigen? Wenn man gewinnt bekommst man die Kohle erstattet, wenn man verliert ist der eigene Anwalt doch der dem noch am ehesten Geld zu gönnen ist.


----------



## Hippo (1 April 2014)

Lesen können wir Dir nicht abnehmen.
Steht alles hier im Thread.
Schätze wenn Du so die letzten 10/15 Seiten durchguckst findest Du alles was Du brauchst


----------



## Powerslave (1 April 2014)

soa schrieb:


> Entweder Glück gehabt, oder ist da etwa ein Umdenken in den Managerhirnen vonstatten gegangen? Weg vom schnellen Mammon, hin zu Kundenzufriedenheit (dadurch auch Kundenbindung), Kulanz statt Kasse? Ich glaube es  nicht, lasse mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren.



Zwei Tage nachdem sie mir die Stornierungsmail geschickt haben, haben sie mein Konto nun komplett gesperrt. Naja wenigstens weg von dem Saftladen.


----------



## soa (1 April 2014)

also doch kein Umdenken...hätt mich auch gewundert


----------



## raundsi (1 April 2014)

Jup, meinen eMail-Account haben sie (gmx) auch gestern als Faustpfand genommen.
Ich werde meinen 1&1 DSL-Zugang mit Hinweis auf deren gmx-Geschäftsgebahren auch kündigen, mit dieser unseriösen Bude will ich gar nix mehr zu tun haben.
War schon das zweite mal, dass mich die werten Herren versucht haben, reinzulegen; das erste mal war vor Jahren maxdome, die mir einen Premium-Vertrag unterschieben wollten.
Ach ja, und dann diese sinnlosen, unseriösen deMail-Werbeanrufe nicht zu vergessen. Nie wieder 1&1 !!!


----------



## BenTigger (1 April 2014)

Powerslave schrieb:


> Zwei Tage nachdem sie mir die Stornierungsmail geschickt haben, haben sie mein Konto nun komplett gesperrt. Naja wenigstens weg von dem Saftladen.


Naja, wie schrieb ich schon auf dem Hinweis, dass vielleicht ein umdenken auf Kundenzufriedenheit stattfinden könnte?


BenTigger schrieb:


> wunschdenken... aber eher unrealistisches wunschdenken...


Dafür kennt ich die schon 12 Jahre lang und sie hielten sich, meiner Erfahrung nach, immer stur an ihrer Praxis der maximalen Gewinnabschöpfung.


----------



## Hippo (2 April 2014)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Dafür kennt ich die schon 12 Jahre lang und sie hielten sich, meiner Erfahrung nach, immer stur an ihrer Praxis der maximalen Gewinnabschöpfung.


Wie heißt es so schön?*
"Never touch a running system ..."*


----------



## raundsi (2 April 2014)

Übrigens funktioniert die Mail-Weiterleitung noch, die ich im gmx-Konto eingestellt hatte


----------



## bob_hoppus (16 April 2014)

Moinsen!

Seit letzten Herbst nervt mich GMX wegen eines TopMails-Account. Mail-Account wurde schon lange gesperrt...dann kamen die unterschiedlichen BFS Risk-Briefe mit Summen, die geschwankt haben wie der DAX zu besten Zeiten. Gestern lag im Postfach eine Titulierungsankündigung mit Hinweis auf Mahnbescheid bis zum 04.05.14. Was tun? Abwarten und dann Mahnbescheid widersprechen? Oder jetzt noch an Verbraucherschutz bzw. Anwalt herantreten? 

Kurz zusammengefasst: Man wirft mir vor, einen TopMail-Account bestellt zu haben. Hatte ich auch GMX damals geschrieben, dass das nicht stimmt und ich nie eine Bestätigung erhalten habe - blabla...ist ja nur mein Account mit Passwort - fällt auf mich zurück. Mails habe ich retten können. Account wurde gesperrt und dann die BFS Risk-Briefe ignoriert...also gar nichts zurück geschickt - weder Mail noch per Post. 

Danke!
bob


----------



## bernhard (16 April 2014)

"Titulierungsankündigung" oder "Ankündigung zur Beantragung einer Beabsichtigung einer Entschlussfassung von Willensentscheidungen ..." ?

So geht das weiter:

https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sh...Kopfschuetteln&p=102121&viewfull=1#post102121


----------



## Antiscammer (19 April 2014)

Ankündigung der Ankündigung einer Ankündigung der letztmaligen Ankündigung der Einleitung von Erwägungen, ob nunmehr aber wirklich die Ankündigung weiterer ankündigenden Maßnahmen anzukündigen ist.

Und wenn sie morgen nicht endlich Klage einreichen, dann mahnen sie übermorgen und überübermorgen und überüberübermorgen auch noch. Sogar Deine Enkelkinder und deren Kindeskinder werden noch wegen Deiner Erbschulden angemahnt, bis zum jüngsten Tag. 

Who the f... cares?


----------



## FMX (30 April 2014)

Guten Tag
ich habe wie fast alle hier denn Fehler begangen und habe bei web.de auf den falschen Knopf gedrückt.
Danach kamen einige Mahnungen von web.de dann das Inkasso Unternehmen BID wo sie die Forderung auf 111€ aufgestockt haben und mir eine Ratenzahlung angeboten haben und eine kleine Erinnerung das sie mich bei der Schufa eintragen . (ich habe auf alle Briefe nicht reagiert)
Jetzt kommen wir zu meinem eigentlichen Problem ich habe ein Vollstreckungsbescheid bekommen wo oben im steht das ich ein Mahnbescheid bekommen habe und nicht reagiert habe. (Ich habe keinen bekommen habe aber eine große Familie also kann da mal was verloren gehen).
Beim Vollstreckungsbescheid wollen die jetzt 270 € haben und meine frage ist jetzt wie lege ich Einspruch dagegen ein.


----------



## Reducal (30 April 2014)

Sihe hier:


Teleton schrieb:


> http://www.meine-schulden.de/schritte_der_glaeubiger/vollstreckungsbescheid


----------



## FMX (30 April 2014)

Es war in dem Brief aber kein Zettel wo ich Einspruch einlegen kann


----------



## Reducal (30 April 2014)

...und wer hat den Brief abgeschickt? Derjenige hat auch ein Aktenzeichen draufgepupst und wahrscheinlich liegt auch nach § 699 Abs. 5 ZPO eine Rechtsbehelfsbelehrung bei, auf der alles Notwendige für dich drauf steht. So kannst du eben innert zwei Wochen Einspruch einlegen.



FMX schrieb:


> ...das ich ein Mahnbescheid bekommen habe und nicht reagiert habe. (Ich habe keinen bekommen habe aber eine große Familie also kann da mal was verloren gehen).


Warum wundert mich das jetzt nicht mehr?


----------



## BenTigger (30 April 2014)

Es steht aber auch im Link:

Jetzt ist die Situation kritisch, aber es ist noch nicht zu spät!

Sie sollten gegen den Vollstreckungsbescheid *innerhalb von zwei Wochen* (Teil-)Einspruch einlegen, wenn die Forderung ganz oder teilweise unbegründet ist. Es genügt Ihre persönliche Erklärung des Einspruchs vor Gericht oder ein einfacher Brief.

schwing die Hufe und renn zum Gericht oder sende unverzüglich einen Einspruck via Post!!

Oder zahle die 270,- wenn dir das zu umständlich ist


----------



## FMX (30 April 2014)

Tut mir leid falls ich sehr simple fragen stelle ich will nichts falsch machen. 
Gibt es einen Musterbrief denn ich nur ausfüllen muss 
Der Brief ist vom Amtsgericht Mayen müsste ich dahin fahren wenn ich es ohne Post klären möchte?


----------



## bernhard (30 April 2014)

[edit]Falscher Bezug.[/edit]


----------



## Teleton (30 April 2014)

FMX schrieb:


> Der Brief ist vom Amtsgericht Mayen müsste ich dahin fahren wenn ich es ohne Post klären möchte?


Da ist nix mehr zu klären ohne gerichtliches Verfahren. Theoretisch könntest Du zwar beim AG Mayen den Einspruch mündlich zu Protokoll geben. Aber wozu? Ein einzeiliger Brief ( "Liebe Gerichtsleut, gegen den Vollstreckungsbescheid vom xxxx mit dem Aktenzeichen xxxxxx lege ich Einspruch ein. Bis bald FMX") bewirkt das selbe Ergebnis.

Ergänzen ließe sich noch:
"Und bitte lassen Sie mich die Zwangsvollstreckung -notfalls durch Sicherheitsleistung- abwenden, ich habe ja nichtmals den Mahnbescheid erhalten."


----------



## FMX (30 April 2014)

Absender

Empfänger

Betreff: Einspruch gegen Ihren Vollstreckungsbescheid


Gegen den Vollstreckungsbescheid vom 25.4.14 mit dem Aktenzeichen xxxxxx lege ich Einspruch ein


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
FMX

Soll mit Aktenzeichen Die Geschäftsnummer die oben steht gemeint sein?


----------



## Hippo (30 April 2014)

Kopier das Ding und häng die Kopie mit dran.
Und dann Text wie vorgeschlagen mit Bezug auf die beigefügte Kopie


----------



## jupp11 (2 Mai 2014)

http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...erfe-gegen-web-de-und-gmx-net-id27927777.html


> *Plötzlich "Club-Mitglied" bei web.de und gmx.net: Seit Jahren liegen die Freemail-Anbieter wegen ihrer Geschäftsmethoden im Clinch mit Verbraucherschützern. Nun gibt es neue Vorwürfe*


Seit zehn Jahren und  noch keine  Besserung in Sicht....


----------



## FMX (2 Mai 2014)

Ich habe noch ein kleine frage 
Auf dem Vollstreckungsbescheid steht oben links 
Amtsgericht Mayen
Gemeinsames Mahngericht der Länder Rheinland-Pfalz und Saarland 
56723 Mayen
Soll das die Adresse sein ? Also was als Empfänger auf denn Briefumschlag draufkommt ?


----------



## BenTigger (2 Mai 2014)

schon mal was von einer Suchmaschine names Google gehört?
Gib da mal Amtsgericht Mayen ein und dir wird geholfen.


----------



## Agentmulder79 (11 Juni 2014)

So, ich habe heute ebenfalls einen Mahnbescheid bekommen, dem ich widersprechen werde...

Jetzt aber mal eine andere Frage...als ich vor etlichen Jahren den kostenlosen Mail-Account eröffnet habe, habe ich keine Adressdaten hinterlegt bzw. jemals meine persönlichen Adressdaten dort angegeben. Zudem bin ich vor kurzer Zeit umgezogen, die aktuelle Adresse konnte GMX nicht vorliegen. Sämtliche Schreiben (Inkasso, Anwalt, Mahnbescheid) gingen jedoch an meine neue Wohnadresse. Ich vermute demnach, dass GMX, da sie keine Adresse von mir hatten, in meinen Mails danach gesucht hat - diese befand sich z. B. in einigen Bestellbestätigungs-Mails. Wie sieht es hier mit dem Datenschutz aus? Darf GMX als Bereitsteller des Mailaccounts auf meine Mails zugreifen? Höchstwahrscheinlich liege ich hier ebenfalls in der Beweispflicht, darzulegen, dass meine Adressdaten tatsächlich nicht angegeben wurden, oder? Lohnt es sich, den Spieß mal rumzudrehen und denen wg. Verletzung des Datenschutzes eins auf die Mütze zu geben??? 

Normalerweise würde ich so etwas möglichst schnell abhaken, sobald der Spuk ein Ende hat, jedoch erschüttert es mich sehr, wie viele Leute von dieser Masche betroffen sind und wie GMX mit seinen Kunden umgeht...dieses Spiel wird ewig so weitergehen, wenn niemand ernsthaft dagegen vorgeht...möchte nicht wissen, wie viel Geld GMX durch diese Masche bereits von unwissenden Kunden einkassiert hat.


----------



## passer (11 Juni 2014)

Das die die Kosten eines Mahnbescheides in Kauf nehmen, obwohl die nie klagen?
Ist wohl der Spruch zugegen: "Stetiger Tropfen höhlt den Stein".
Gehen wohl davon aus das dann artig gezahlt wird, oder der Widerspruch auf dem Mahnbescheid vergessen wird.


----------



## FMX (11 Juni 2014)

Hallo
Nachdem ich denn Einspruch eingelegt hatte gegen denn Vollstreckungsbescheid hatte die Kanzlei mir ein Brief zukommen lassen wo drin stand das ich mein Einspruch zurück ziehen soll oder das Gegenangebot von 100€ bezahlen soll.
Der Brief kam dann 2 Wochen später nochmal mit mehr zeit zum zahlen.
Was ich natürlich nicht gemacht habe .
Heute habe ich ein Brief vom Gerichtsvollzieher bekommen wo drin steht das ich innerhalb 2 Wochen denn Betrag von ca. 300€ bezahlen soll oder ein Vermögensauskunft  abgeben soll.
Ich dachte nach meinem Einspruch wäre alles geklärt und das die nur noch klagen können um ihr Geld zu bekommen .
Ich habe kein Persönlichen Besitz, kein einkommen usw.(Einfach nichts)
Was würde dann der Gerichtsvollzieher machen? (falls man diese frage überhaupt beantworten kann)

mfg FMX


----------



## Hippo (11 Juni 2014)

Du hast schon den ersten Fehler gemacht daß Du es bis zum Vollstreckungsbescheid hast kommen lassen.
Da hättest Du bereits dem Mahnbescheid widersprechen müssen. Dann hätten die nämlich klagen müssen. So haben die jetzt schon einen Vollstreckungsbescheid gegen den DU jetzt klagen müsstest.
Einem Nackten kann man nicht in die Tasche greifen. Der Gerichtsvollzieher nimmt Dir die Eidesstattliche Versicherung ab (früher Offenbarungseid) und die haben einen Schuldtitel der über 30 Jahre gilt und durch die Verzinsung immer höher wird.
Solltest Du gerade in der Privatinsolvenz stecken kann Dir die wegen Verletzung des Wohlverhaltensgebotes gepflegt um die Ohren fliegen.
Ohne Anwalt steckst Du bis über beide Ohren in der Sch....


----------



## Goblin (11 Juni 2014)

Mal eine ganz doofe Frage. Welchen Vorteil hat eigentlich diese " Profi Mitgliedschaft " gegenüber einem Free-Account bei GMX und Konsorten ?!


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (11 Juni 2014)

Na Goblin, es gibt keine "doofen Fragen", nur "doofe Antworten"!

Der "Vorteil" dieser Profi- eigentlich Premium-Mitgliedschaften besteht darin, dem Nutzer ein Entgelt für Leistungen berechnen zu können, die dieser bei anderen Anbietern wie z.B. Google/Yahoo/Microsoft kostenfrei hat. 

(Vgl. Aussage des damaligen Geschäftsführers Webtains GmbH M.B. vor laufender Kamera: 

M.B.: "also Abzocke würde ich das nicht nennen". 
Reporter: "sondern?". 
M.B.: "Anbieten von Premium-Content und Mehrwertdienstleistungen")

Man könnte es auch kürzer sagen, dass der Nutzen ein höchst einseitiger ist, nämlich ausschließlich der zu Gunsten des Anbieters = Rechnungssstellers.

Die offizielle "Rechtfertigung", nämlich bei Webtains, werbe- und virenfreien Content bereitzustellen und bei unseren Maildienst-Providern, ein größeres Postfach + 2, 3 kleine Features, wirkt ein wenig hilflos angesichts dessen, dass ich noch erheblich mehr Leistung bei Google/Yahoo & Co. haben kann und das auch noch völlig *fallen*- und *kostenfrei*!


----------



## FMX (11 Juni 2014)

Ich stecke nicht in einer Privatinsolvenz 
Also habe ich jetzt 2 Optionen 
1. Ich zahle das Geld jetzt
2. Ich zahle das Geld später mit zinsen
Oder habe ich was vergessen?


----------



## Goblin (11 Juni 2014)

3. Ich gehe zum Anwalt und der versucht da noch was zu retten. Ob sich sowas lohnt muss man selber wissen


----------



## Hippo (11 Juni 2014)

3b Prozeßkostenhilfe beantragen!


----------



## Goblin (11 Juni 2014)

Hier mal was zum Lesen

http://www.akademie.de/wissen/beratungshilfeschein-kostenlose-rechtshilfe


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Juni 2014)

Nicht vergessen: bei der Bank ein Pfändungsschutzkonto einrichten lassen. Dann sind pro Monat ca. 1050 € pfändungsfrei bei einem Alleinstehenden. Da kann der Gerichtsvollzieher dann nicht dran.


----------



## Teleton (11 Juni 2014)

Der Vollstreckungsbescheid ist vorläufig vollstreckbar, als "Quittung" für den versäumten Widerspruch. Es ist aber noch nix endgültig entschieden sofern wenigstens der Einspruch rechtzeitig erfolgte. Man kann die Zwangsvollstreckung gegen Sicherheitsleistung einstellen lassen und beantragen, dass die Gegenseite die Klage begründet. Dann erst wird endgültig entschieden.


----------



## vike (8 August 2014)

hallo,
der kleine bruder meiner freundin (13 jahre alt) hat auf meinem web.de account versehentlich und ohne wissen eine club miedgliebschaft abgeschlossen.
habe den vorfall mit ausweißkopie des minderjährigen web.de geschildert.
trotzdessen verlangen die die zahlung.

bitte um hilfe

vielen dank.

mfg


----------



## Reducal (8 August 2014)

Wäre das sein Account gewesen, dann wäre die Stratgie mit dem Ausweis aufgegangen. Das was du denen erzählst, glaubt der Support oder nicht - eher nicht. Allerdings hast du denen auf dem Silbertablett serviert, dass dein Account upgradet wurde und du davon weißt.

Macht aber nichts, da muss man nun geschickt durch. Nur nicht anecken!


----------



## vike (8 August 2014)

mein passwort wird vom broser her gespeichert und er hat für irgendwelche freegames das email account genutzt.

ist es da rechtens da er noch minderjährig ist?


----------



## nich-mit-mir (8 August 2014)

vike schrieb:


> habe den vorfall mit ausweißkopie des minderjährigen web.de geschildert.



Man macht keine Kopie von einem Perso. Nicht bemerkt !  Personalausweis kopieren verboten


----------



## Hippo (8 August 2014)

Ohne größere Rauferei wirst Du da nicht rauskommen.
Du hast Deinen Account nicht gesichert. 
Du hast ihm erlaubt DEINEN Account zu nutzen.
Du hast ihn nicht beaufsichtigt als er mit DEINEM Account unterwegs war.
Und - Du hast denen vermutlich das alles auch schon geschrieben ...


----------



## dvill (8 August 2014)

Den Erfahrungen des Forums zufolge wird die Mahnmaschinerie eines nahenden Tages das Mailkonto sperren, wenn nicht ein Freikauf mit Zahlungseingang auf deren Bankkonto erfolgen wird.


----------



## vike (8 August 2014)

das heißt also das ich da um zahlung nicht rum kommen werde oder???


----------



## BenTigger (8 August 2014)

Wenn du die E-Mail Adresse unbedingt behalten musst/willst und nicht woanders hingehen möchtest, wird das wohl das einfachste sein. Aber vergiss das kündigen nicht, wenn der Zusatznutzen dir das Geld auf Dauer nicht wert ist.

Kannst ja das Taschengeld vom Bruder einfordern


----------



## Hippo (8 August 2014)

Freiwillig lassen die Dich bei den Voraussetzungen nicht vom Haken.
Selber raufen - sei mir nicht böse - aber dazu bist Du zu grün hinter den Ohren
Anwalt? Vergleiche das Kostenrisiko für einen Prozeß oder auch nur ein bißchen vorgerichtliches Geplänkel mit dem was WEB.de von Dir will.
Es gibt sicher gute Chancen da rauszukommen aber dazu muß man halt professionell agieren.
Es wird in der Praxis darauf rauslaufen daß wenn Du Deinen Account behalten willst zahlen mußt.

Tante Edit sagt noch - Ben Tiggers Vorschlag das Früchtchen via Taschengeld an seinem Mist zu beteiligen halte ich auch für eine gute Idee.
Der Lernprozeß ist um so effektiver je mehr es weh tut ...


----------



## vike (8 August 2014)

wenn ich den account nicht behalten möchte und einfach nicht auf die heute eingegangene mahnung nicht eingehe, geben die ja dann weiter an inkasso unternehmen die sich das geld ja von mir holen wollen oder?

Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxx,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. Sie machen uns darauf aufmerksam, dass Ihnen keine Informationen zu Ihrem Vertragsabschluss vorliegen. Natürlich helfen wir Ihnen weiter.Alle Informationen rund um Ihre WEB.DE Club-Mitgliedschaft finden Sie unter folgendem Link:
https://shop.web.de/webde/club/layer/

Der WEB.DE Club-Vertrag mit der Vertragsnummer 48742971 wurde online am 15.04.2014 über Ihr Postfach [email protected] abgeschlossen. Der Abschluss des Vertrages war nur nach vorheriger Eingabe des Nutzernamens und des Passwortes möglich. Mit der Bestätigung über die Schaltfläche "Kaufen" wird die Bestellung abgeschlossen. Hierdurch ist sichergestellt, dass nur der Postfachinhaber die Leistung beantragen kann und die Bestellung bewusst erfolgt.

Die Laufzeit beträgt 15 Monate, wenn Sie nicht innerhalb der gesetzlichen Frist von 14 Tagen nach Vertragsaktivierung widerrufen. Die ersten 3 Monate sind gratis. Zudem erhalten Sie als Dankeschön für Ihre Bestellung einen BestChoice Einkaufsgutschein in Höhe von 25,- EUR, den Sie gegen Originalgutscheine von über 200 Anbietern, z. B. Amazon, Zalando, Media Markt, Saturn, H&M, etc. einlösen können.

Die Vertragsverlängerung wurde in den Detailinformationen des Angebotes angekündigt. Das erfolgreiche Freischalten der Leistung wird automatisch per E-Mail an das WEB.DE Postfach bestätigt. In dieser Bestellbestätigung informierten wir ebenso über die jeweiligen Widerrufs- und Kündigungsbedingungen.

Gemäß den FreeMail AGB ist nur der Postfachinhaber zu seinem Postfach zugriffsberechtigt und -befähigt. Der Nutzer ist verpflichtet, den Zugang zu seinem WEB.DE Postfach gegen die unbefugte Verwendung durch Dritte zu schützen und sein Passwort geheim zu halten. Der Postfachinhaber haftet für jede durch sein Verhalten ermöglichte Verwendung seines WEB.DE Kontos. Deshalb können wir Ihrem Wunsch, den Vertrag zu stornieren, nicht nachkommen.

Wir hoffen, dass Ihnen unsere Informationen weiterhelfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
web.de

[Beiträge getackert]


----------



## bernhard (8 August 2014)

Die Krankenakte von denen umfasst hier bisher #2010 Beiträge.

Da läuft alles nach Schema. Einfach mal lesen, was passieren wird.


----------



## vike (8 August 2014)

wie meinst das mit krankenakte?

bin keiner der sich wirklich mit computern und so gesetzten auskennt.

im gegenteil :-(


----------



## Hippo (8 August 2014)

"Krankenakte" ist der Jargon für einen Sammelthread der sich mit einem bestimmten Thema - hier die Vertragsverlängerungen von WEB.de und GMX.de
Also der Thread in dem Du Dich grade befindest.


----------



## vike (8 August 2014)

sehe gerad das sogar bei einem 2ten web account auch eine mitgliedschaft abgeschlossen haben muss.

der account ist mittlerweile sogar gesperrt.
habe dort allerdings nicht meinen richtigen namen und adresse angegeben.

können die mich anhand meiner ip ausfindig machen?


----------



## BenTigger (8 August 2014)

und der Tread hier ist schon 101 Seiten lang, vor deiner nächsten Frage fange bitte an, auf Seite 1 an zu lesen und wenn du dann wieder hier angekommen bist, nachdem du *ALLES* gelesen hast und dann noch Fragen hast, kannst du die gerne stellen.
Da ist auch deine letzte Frage sicher schon als Antwort enthalten.
wir beantworten ungerne Fragen die hier schon zig mal beantwortet wurden.

Bitte lese nun erst, bevor du weiter fragst!!!


----------



## bernhard (8 August 2014)

Bitte hier einfach die vorherigen Beiträge - jedenfalls einige - lesen. Alles wiederholt sich.

Nicht immer die gleichen Fragen neu stellen.


----------



## Goblin (8 August 2014)

> können die mich anhand meiner ip ausfindig machen?



Nein,aber selbst wenn >>>> Eine IP beweist keinen Vertragsschluss


----------



## vike (9 August 2014)

also soll ich den 2ten account mit falschem namen, adresse usw einfach ignorrieren?


----------



## BenTigger (9 August 2014)

*WAS* bitteschön verstehst du nicht an der Aussage *lese erst alles ab Seite 1 und stelle dann Fragen, die hier noch nicht beantwortet wurden?*

Deine Frage wurde schon mehr als 20-mal beantwortet.
Lese erst mal bevor du weitere Fragen stellst.
Wir sind hier kein Wohlfahrtsverein, der von der Kirche Geld für seine Arbeit bekommt, sondern alles freiwillige User,
die gerne unentgeltlich anderen in ihrer Freizeit helfen,
aber nicht immer wieder dasselbe vorkauen wollen,
wenn es schon oft genug breitgetreten wurde. Das langweilt dann uns und alle anderen interessierten und dann wird keinem mehr sachlich geantwortet.

Wie du siehst, gehörst du schon zu denen, die keine Antwort mehr auf ihre Fragen bekommen, da sie schon alle hier beantwortet wurden.
Wir erwarten halt eben, dass jeder erst mal liest und dann Fragen stellt, die noch *NICHT *gestellt wurden.

also nochmal unsere Aufforderung: Erst lesen und dann Fragen, was noch nicht eindeutig beantwortet wurde.



> also soll ich den 2ten account mit falschem namen, adresse usw einfach ignorrieren?



Grade diese Frage wurde fast auf jeder zweiten Seite gestellt und beantwortet.
So langsam ist grade diese Frage unser Hilfsbereitschaft gegenüber sowas von ignorant,
das wir es nach dem Motto, "ey ihr blö... ich hab kein Bock zu lesen, beantwortet gefälligst meine Fragen", verstehen.

Und dann schalten wir auf abwesend, wenn wir deinen Namen lesen. Willst du das wirklich?

Du wirst jetzt sicher denken, da hätte er doch einfach nur Ja oder Nein schreiben können, als diesen langen Sermon.
Aber du lernst dann ja nicht, unseren Einsatz zu respektieren.
Weitere Fragen von dir werden sicherlich bald ignoriert, wenn du so weiterfragst und dann könnte eine wirklich neue und wichtige Frage untergehen, weil keiner mehr liest, was du schreibst.
Willst du das wirklich erreichen?

Dann schreib jetzt als Antwort nur "Ja, das ist mein Ziel"
und dann wirst du in Zukunft gerne von uns ignoriert...


----------



## Hippo (9 August 2014)

Tigger - vielleicht versteht er es so besser ...

你的下一个问题之前，请开始第1页上阅读，如果你是随后赶到回来你读到的一切，然后还有问题，你可以问等之后。 
因为你的最后一个问题肯定是已经包含在响应。 
我们在这里回答不情愿地回答了前几百遍的问题。 

现在请仔细阅读首先你进一步问前！


----------



## jupp11 (9 August 2014)

BenTigger schrieb:


> *WAS* bitteschön verstehst du nicht an der Aussage *lese erst alles ab Seite 1 und stelle dann Fragen, die hier noch nicht beantwortet wurden?*


Thema/Thread  wurde am 28 September 2004  also von fast genau 10 Jahren gestartet. In diesem Zeitraum gibt es wie du zutreffend schreibst  keinen einzigen Aspekt diese speziellen Form der Abofallenabzocke, der nicht mehrfach durchgehechelt wurde. Es ist nicht bekannt, dass der Saftladen auch nur einen einzigen Prozess gestartet bzw gewonnen hätte. Ganz vereinzelt wurde von gerichtlichen Mahnscheiden berichtet, die  allesamt nach Widerspruch im Gerichtsmorast versackt sind.

Für mich gibt es daher nur zwei Möglichkeiten für diesen User : Entweder völlig merkbefreit oder wider besseres Wissen absichtlich Verwirrung/Unsicherheit schüren.


----------



## BenTigger (9 August 2014)

Und mein Hintergedanke war auch schon, er dient als Lockvogel um zu versuchen uns eine Falle zu stellen und uns zur Rechtsberatung zu verleiten 

OK, Back to the real buisiness


----------



## dvill (12 August 2014)

Das ist mein Geschenke-Hinterhalt von heute.

Der Fließtext spricht von einem "Kaufen"-Button, der Button selbst ist mit einem unverfänglichen "AGB bestätigen" beschriftet.


----------



## Mongo (16 August 2014)

vike schrieb:


> hallo,
> der kleine bruder meiner freundin (13 jahre alt) hat auf meinem web.de account versehentlich und ohne wissen eine club miedgliebschaft abgeschlossen.
> ...





Reducal schrieb:


> Wäre das sein Account gewesen, dann wäre die Stratgie mit dem Ausweis aufgegangen. Das was du denen erzählst, glaubt der Support oder nicht - eher nicht...



Ich glaube generell interessiert das den "Support" nicht was man dort diesbezüglich hinschickt.

Die eigentlich Rechtslage bleibt aber finde ich spannend. Web.de ist mit einer anderen Person ein Vertrag eingenagen (der dann noch sogar Minderjährig ist) - Account hin oder her.
Erinnert mich an einen neuen Beitrag das ich zu gestohlenen Accounts gesehen habe:






Account gehackt, Hacker ist mit anderen Personen Vertrag abgeschlossen -> kein Vertrag mit dem eigentlich Besitzer, keine Haftung.
Frau mit Account von Mann was verkauft -> keine Haftung.

Beispiel villeicht etwas anders und gilt nicht immer (wie im Video erwähnt), aber fand ich interessant


----------



## Hippo (16 August 2014)

Der Account im vorliegenden Fall wurde aber nicht gehackt sondern freiwillig zur Verfügung gestellt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 August 2014)

Heute kam mein "Urlaubs-Dankeschön" - mit Button "AGB bestätigen" 

Aber ich finde den ganz, ganz kleinen Link  links unten "weiter zum Postfach" schon im Schlaf.....


----------



## Benne (30 August 2014)

Moin zusammen,
ich fasse mich mal kurz.
Ich habe vor 2 Woche von der BID das erste Infoschreiben im Briefkasten gehabt, jetzt am 27. das nächste da ich am 28. überwiesen haben soll. Der Betrag von 40 Euro ist übrigens auf 123 Euro angeschwollen.
Nun werd ich mich mal an das Forum halten, den gelben Umschlag abwarten und Widersprechen,sollte ja immernoch die aktuelle vorgehensweise sein denke ich ?
Ich halte euch natürlich auf dem laufenden.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## jannes90 (17 September 2014)

Hallo allerseits.

Ich entschuldige mich gleich vorweg, weil meine Frage vermutlich auf einer der letzten 102 Seiten irgendwo beantwortet wurde.
Ich habe mir allerdings die letzten durchgelesen und man möchte sich ja auch nicht auf ne Antwort von vor 1 Jaher verlassen.


So wie ich das aus bisherigen Nachrichten rausgelesen habe läuft das ganze bei denen ja prakitsch immer nach dem gleichem Schema ab.

------------------------

- Mahnungen per Mail
- letzte Mahnung per Brief
- 2 Briefe vom BID
- 2 Briefe von Hörnlein & Feyler
- Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren -> Gesamtwiederspruch einlegen
- ...???

------------------------
Jedenfalls ist es bei mir bisher in dieser Reihenfolge abgelaufen und ich vermute das ist auch der Normalfall.

Auf meinen Brief (Nach Vorlage des Verbraucherschutzes) habe ich btw genau die selbe Antwort wie in Post 2010 bekommen.

Meine Frage wäre jetz ob dann nach dem Wiederspruch wirklich nurnoch nen paar Briefe von "web.de?, BID? Hörnlein & Feyler? (wovon eigentlich?) kommen und die ganze Geschichte dann ausgestanden ist.
Solangsam würd ich gern nen Strich unter die Sache machen.

In Post 1991 habe ich gelesen, dass er dort Einspruch eingelegt hat und es trotzdem bis zum Gerichtsvollzieher gegangen ist.
Das ist nur passiert, weil er gegen den Mahnbescheid nichts gemacht hat, sondern erst beim Vollstreckeungsbescheid oder?

Zusätzlich nochmal eben eine andere Frage.

Im Gerichtlichem Mahnverfahen wird als Antragssteller 1&1 Mail & Media GmbH und als Prozessbevollmächtigter Hörnlein & Feyler genannt.
In ihrer standart Nachricht von Web.de (die von Post 2010) verweist Web.de allerdings darauf, dass sich das BID melden würde.
Und in meinem Fall, hab ich die antwort von Web.de erst 8 Tage vor eintreffen des gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids bekommen.
Zwischenzeitlich sind auch keine anderen Briefe eingetroffen.
Vertue ich ma da jetz, oder ist es ungesetztlich einem gleichzeitig ein Inkassobüro UND eine Anwaltskanzlei aufn Hals zu hetzen?

Hoffe auf schnelle Antworten.

MfG


----------



## Teleton (17 September 2014)

jannes90 schrieb:


> Vertue ich ma da jetz, oder ist es ungesetztlich einem gleichzeitig ein Inkassobüro UND eine Anwaltskanzlei aufn Hals zu hetzen?


Grundsätzlich steht es mir als Gläubiger frei wieviele Inkassobutzen ich für welche Beträge beauftrage, davon zu unterscheiden aber ist die Frage was denn davon erstattungsfähig wäre. Da wird davon ausgegangen, dass i.d.R. (bei berechtigter fälliger Forderung und Verzug des Schuldners) die üblichen Kosten der Rechtsdurchsetzung nur ein mal erstattungsfähig sind, der Gläubiger sich also von einer Inkassostelle helfen lassen darf.


----------



## Hippo (17 September 2014)

Den Strich kannst DU nur mit einer negativen Feststellungsklage ziehen oder indem Du die aufgelaufenen Forderungen jetzt zahlst.
Nur das hättest Du einfacher und billiger haben können.
Du hast es richtig erkannt, der eine dem der GV auf der Matte stand hats selber verbaselt.
Und ansonsten ist kein weiterer Fall bekannt daß es die zum Äußersten kommen ließen.


----------



## jannes90 (17 September 2014)

Also einfach Gesamtwiederspruch einlegen und warten was kommt...



Hippo schrieb:


> Nur das hättest Du einfacher und billiger haben können..


 
Hab ich schon irgendwas falsch gemacht? Oder war das jetzt darauf bezogen, wenn ich die Feststellungsklage einreichen würde?


----------



## Hippo (17 September 2014)

Das war die Vermutung daß Du eher bereit bist Dich zu wehren als zu zahlen.
Manche tun halt anfangs streitbar und wenn dann Gegenwind in Form einer Inkassobutze oder gar ein MB kommt knicken sie ein (und zahlen erheblich mehr als wenn sie sich gleich eingstanden hätten daß sie keine Nerven haben)
Falsch hast Du m.E. bisher nichts gemacht.


----------



## jannes90 (17 September 2014)

Naja der Mahnbescheid ist ja jetzt da. Dem werde ich auch komplett wiedersprechen.
Und so wie ich das hier bisher gelesen habe war es dann doch so ziemlich oder?
Wirklich vor Gericht sind die meines Wissens ja noch nie gegangen.


----------



## passer (17 September 2014)

Bettelbrief den Widerspruch zurückzunehmen folgt eventuell noch.
Dann Ruhe in der Kiste.


----------



## jannes90 (17 September 2014)

Danke das klingt doch sehr beruhigend


----------



## passer (25 September 2014)

Oje wollte mich direkt in meinen Account einloggen; um den Papierkorb zu löschen,
und was sehe ich da?





Also das ist ja an Dreistheit nicht zu überbieten....


----------



## jannes90 (25 September 2014)

Zumal da auch nur "AGB bestätigen" und nichts mit "kaufen / kostenplichtig bestellen"oderso steht...

Mein Wiederspruch ist btw rausgegangen.
Falls noch was von denen kommt, dann direkt von Web.de oder wieder Anwalt/Inkasso?


----------



## Hippo (26 September 2014)

jannes90 schrieb:


> Falls noch was von denen kommt, dann direkt von Web.de oder wieder Anwalt/Inkasso?



Unsere Fachkraft für solche Fragen ist z.Zt. leider auf einer Tagung auf dem Blocksberg ...


----------



## Antiscammer (27 September 2014)

Es ist komplett unerheblich, ob da was vom Inkasso, vom Anwalt, vom BID, vom 1&1-Vorstand oder meinetwegen von Prinz Leberwurst aus Wolfenbüttel kommt.

Papier ist geduldig.

Wenn die was wollen, sollen sie Klage einreichen.
Darauf wirst Du vermutlich warten, bis Schokolaus und Pflaumenpfingsten auf einen Tag fallen und dazu auch noch der Vollmond im 18. Aszendenten des großen Ar....s steht.

Wie würde der Amerikaner sagen:
"Who the fuck cares?"


----------



## Benne (30 September 2014)

Wollte nocheinmal meinen aktuellen Stand preisgeben.
Mahnbescheid vom Gericht flatterte ein, Kreuzchen gemacht, eingetütet und per Einschreiben mit Rückschein weg geschickt.

Abwarten was als nächstes kommt.


----------



## Teleton (1 Oktober 2014)

Was schon, der "oh gott, oh gott, oh gott jetzt wird es aber furchtbar teuer, nehmse besser zurück" -Brief natürlich.


----------



## Benne (1 Oktober 2014)

Ich denke der kommt dann noch


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Oktober 2014)

Heut gibts wieder Geschenke - Geschenke - Geschenke, diesmal aber mit "Kaufen"-Button! Seit wann muss man denn Geschenke kaufen???

Hauptsache, man findet (dieses Mal links unten) den kleinen Hinweis "weiter zum Postfach"


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Oktober 2014)

Ein Klick auf den "Kaufen"-Button hat rechtlich keinen Erklärungswert, wenn das, was man da kauft, nicht transparent und sofort erkennbar beschrieben wird.


----------



## Hippo (2 Oktober 2014)

Könnte man sich drüber streiten.
Wenn ich in einem Anfall geistiger ...... auf einen Button klicke auf dem "Jetzt kaufen" steht und ich nicht weiß was ich da kaufe und TROTZDEM klicke ...
Ich weiß ja nicht wie man das bezeichnen soll


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Oktober 2014)

Das Verbraucherrecht schützt aber eben auch die schellen Klicker und die Unerfahrenen.


----------



## Hippo (2 Oktober 2014)

Du, es gibt einen "Bodensatz" von Usern die klicken auch noch wenn draufsteht:
"Wenn Du jetzt da klickst kaufst Du XY und bezahlst dafür X Euro"
Denen ist nicht zu helfen


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Oktober 2014)

Dieser Bodensatz ist aber verschwindend gering und dürfte im Bereich unterhalb 1 Promille liegen. Denn ansonsten gäbe es viel mehr Klagen über versehentliche Einkäufe bei Webshops bzw. Abos von Dienstleistern.

Fakt ist: bei einer Anmelde-Webseite, wo sofort erkennbar und deutlich sichtbar (§ 1 Abs. 6 PAngV) über alle Kosten und Konditionen informiert wird (d.h. nicht nur in Kleinschrift in der Fußnote oder in den AGB), und wo dann ein "Kaufen"-Button die Sache regelt, ist ein Irrtum über die Kostenpflicht mit höchstmöglicher Sicherheit ausgeschlossen. Und bei solchen korrekt gemachten Angeboten sehen wir hier auch nie Klagen über solche Irrtümer. 

Beschwerden gibt es immer nur bei Hütchenspieler-Seiten, wie eben z.B. bei denen von 1&1. Und Fakt bleibt: diese Seiten sind rechtlich nicht korrekt, auch wenn ein erfahrener, aufmerksamer User höchstwahrscheinlich nicht drauf reinfällt.


----------



## Hippo (3 Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht bin ich schon zulange im Geschäft - aber wenn einer fragt "Jetzt kaufen?" und ich wollte nix kaufen sollte doch auch eine etwas schwächere Birne auf dem Lüster nochmal nachgucken um was es geht und ggf den Vorgang abbrechen wenns eben dubios erscheint


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Oktober 2014)

Sollte, könnte, täterätete. Im Umfeld von web.de/gmx.de kommt ja noch ein anderes Moment hinzu: das Moment der Gewöhnung. Dieser Button "kaufen" ist dort angebracht, wo sonst auf den Eingangs-Werbeseiten der Button "Weiter zum Postfach" steht. Wer jeden Tag bei web/gmx sein Postfach mit dem Webmail-Interface abfragt, ist den schnellen Klick auf "Weiter" gewohnt, um schnell zum Postfach zu kommen. Im Wechsel schaltet web/gmx nun immer die "Geschenk"-Seiten genau dahin, und dann ist der Button "Weiter zum Postfach" irgendwo an der Seite versteckt, und man klickt schnell mal eben den "Kaufen"-Button, wenn man nur einmal nicht richtig hinguckt. Darum nenne ich das ja auch immer das "Hütchenspiel". Das ganze muss auch im Zusammenhang der ständig wechselnden Seitengestaltung betrachtet werden.


----------



## Hippo (4 Oktober 2014)

Gut - DAS ist ´ne Riesensauerei!


----------



## jannes90 (6 Oktober 2014)

So heute is dann der Brief von Hörnlein & Feyler angekommen sich doch außergerichtlich auf 145€ zu einigen.


Unten drunter dann nochmal nen Satz, als würden se ansonsten klagen.
"... die Gesamtforderung wird zur sofortigen Zahlung fällig und die gerichtliche Geltendmachung muss ihren Fortgang finden."


Damit is die Sache dann wohl erledigt und kann in meinen runden Aktenordner oder wie seh ich das?


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Oktober 2014)

Eine Garantie gibt es nicht, aber es spricht viel dafür. Papier (außergerichtlich) ist jedenfalls geduldig.


----------



## jannes90 (8 Oktober 2014)

Zumindest haben die, soweit mir bekannt, noch nie wirklich Klage erhoben.


----------



## jupp11 (8 Oktober 2014)

Seit 2004 ( Dem Start dieses Threads)  ist mir kein Fall bekannt, bei dem der Laden
vor Gericht gezogen ist.
Gäbe es einen,  wäre das garantiert durch die gesamte Presse gegangen.

Erschreckend ist allerdings, dass der Laden diese Form der Abofallenstellerei
seit 10 Jahren ungeniert und unbehelligt durchziehen kann.


----------



## jannes90 (8 Oktober 2014)

Was ist eigentlich auch Anzeigen wegen Betrugsversuch gegen die geworden?
Die VBZ klagt da ja glaub relativ oft.


----------



## Reducal (9 Oktober 2014)

jannes90 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich auch Anzeigen wegen Betrugsversuch gegen die geworden?


Öffentlich wird da nichts bekannt, man kann aber annehmen, dass alle Anzeigen eingestellt werden oder gar dem Tatvorwurf durch die Staatsanwaltschaften nicht gefolgt wird. Merke: "_...nicht jeder Beschiss ist auch ein Betrug!_"



jannes90 schrieb:


> Die VBZ klagt da ja glaub relativ oft.


Oft ist relativ! Da hatte es in der Vergangenheit ein paar Klagen gegeben und man hat ein bisschen nachgebessert. Da sich aber die Juristen auf "Augenhöhe" begegnen, kannste dir sicher denken, worauf das Geplänkel hinaus läuft.

Außerdem, wo ist man eigentlich zuständig für web.de? Karlsruhe oder Montabaur? Richtig - das AG Montabaur müsste entscheiden. Doch an dieser Stelle wird es politisch und da kommt das Sprichwort mit den "Krähen und deren Augen" ins Spiel.


----------



## jannes90 (9 Oktober 2014)

Naja mir kanns inzwischen hoffentlich egal sein 
Hab meine Email jetzt woanders und wird auch ansonsten nix mehr mit diesem Drecksladen machen.


----------



## soa (9 Oktober 2014)

@jannes90:

habe auch das komplette 1u.1 Programm u. Drohgekaspere der Inkassofritzen durchlaufen. Seit ca. einem Jahr habe ich meine Ruhe. Mit Durchhaltevermögen und den Tipps von hier kann das jeder unbeschadet aussitzen. Wichtig m.E. nur: Nicht zu fehlern hinreissen lassen. In der Juristerei kommt es oft auf den genauen Wortlaut an, darum habe ich mich strikt an das in diesem Forum ausführlich dargestellte Procedere gehalten.


----------



## web-abzocke (13 Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

ich versuch es mal kurz zu machen:

ich war längere zeit im Ausland, dort hatte ich meist kaum möglichkeiten ins Internet zu gehen.
trotzdem hab ich es irgendwie geschfft gegen meinen willen ein web.de Vorteils abo ding abzuschließen.
KeineAhnung was das kann oder was damit möglich ist. ich wollte es halt nicht.
naja dann kam irgendwann die erste mahnung, dann die nächste.. 
Konnte das aber auch immer nur sehr stark Zeitverzögert beobachten.
Irgendwann war das Konto dann gesperrt, war auch nicht so wichtig weil ich es eh nur selten benutzt habe.
Dann kamm irgendwann Post zu meinen Eltern. weil das meinen damalige Adresse war. Die Post kam bis heute nicht an meine Meldeadresse.
Ich hab nie darauf geantwortet weil ich auch immer von Abzocke ausging.
Naja jetzt kam mal wieder ein Brief von BFS risk. In diesem steht, das Sie von 1&1 Media den Auftrag erhalten haben einengerichtlichen Mahnbescheid einzureichen.

Wie ernst ist das denn jetzt ?? machen die jetzt wirklich ernst?


2 Tage später kam noch das Angebot zu einem Vergleich ich soll 42,50 zahlen anstatt der mittlerweile 114,38.

was soll ich denn jetzt tun??

Grüße


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Oktober 2014)

Was Du tun musst, das musst Du selbst bestimmen. Schließlich bist Du volljährig und geschäftsfähig. Außerdem dürfen wir hier keine Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall leisten.

Die Erfahrungswerte sehen aber folgendermaßen aus:


In einigen (aber nicht in allen) Fällen versuchen die es mit dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid. In dem Fall muss innerhalb von 14 Tagen der Widerspruch ans Gericht erklärt werden. Ankreuzen auf dem Formular.
Danach werden noch einige böse Drohbriefe kommen, evtl. auch nochmal so ein windiges Vergleichsangebot. Wenn man darauf nicht reagiert (das muss man nämlich nicht) und auch nicht zahlt, dann schläft das Theater von selbst ein.
Wir beobachten den Zirkus jetzt hier seit 2004. Während der gesamten Zeit ist nie berichtet worden, dass 1&1 gegen einen Nichtzahler bei diesen Mail-Fallen vor Gericht geklagt hätte.


----------



## web-abzocke (13 Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
danke für die schnelle Antwort.
das Schreiben wo ich ankreuzen muss bekomme ich dann auch von BFS risk? Oder auf welche weise ist der Wiederspruch beim Gericht dannvorzunehmen?


----------



## Hippo (13 Oktober 2014)

Guggst Du hier >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/wichtige_forenthemen/
Stichwort "Mahnbescheid"


----------



## nich-mit-mir (14 Oktober 2014)

web-abzocke schrieb:


> Hallo,
> danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> das Schreiben wo ich ankreuzen muss bekomme ich dann auch von BFS risk? Oder auf welche weise ist der Wiederspruch beim Gericht dannvorzunehmen?


Inkassobutzen ( BFS RISK ) verschicken Mahnungen, Amtsgerichte verschicken Mahnbescheide ( gelber Umschlag ). Ersteres kann in die Ablage *P, *letzteres sollte man ein Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle machen und zurück schicken.


----------



## web-abzocke (15 Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
ja habe mir hier alles zum Thema Mahnungen durchgelesen, das hat mich doch sehr beruhigt.
Ich sehe der Sache jetzt entspannt entgegen.
ich werde dann berichten wie es weitergeht.

Toll das es dieses Forum gibt!


----------



## Reducal (15 Oktober 2014)

Der Mahnbescheid wird wahrscheinlich kommen aber dem kann man getrost widersprechen. Lies einfach mal hier ein bisschen rum, so etwa ab Seite 80. Was dir passiert ist haben schon tausende erlebt und immer wieder wernden die gleichen Fragen gestellt, die hier bereits xmal beantwortet worden sind.


----------



## Benne (16 Oktober 2014)

So, Mahnbescheid ist jetzt 2 Woche her.
Gerade ist der Brief von der Anwaltskanzlei eingetroffen, eine Außergerichtliche Einigung würde mich ja "nur" 150 € kosten.
Sollte das nicht zum 23.10.2014 passiert sein nimmt die Gerichtliche geltendmachung ihren Fortgang.

Schätzungsweise wie ich das durch öfteres Lesen dieser hier verfassten Seiten feststellen konnte, wird wohl noch ein weiterer Brief kommen und danach ist hoffentlich Feierabend.


----------



## bernhard (16 Oktober 2014)

Die schreiben Ihre Briefe seit Jahren ungeniert von der legendären Mahnkasperpyramide ab:

https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sh...Kopfschuetteln&p=102121&viewfull=1#post102121


----------



## Nico1996 (23 Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

um das ganze mal kurz zu machen:
Ich habe bei web.de 2 E-Mails, warum genau 2 weiß ich gar nicht mehr, ich glaube um einfach eine Registierung irgendwo abzuschließen und habe mich bei der "FreeMail" angemeldet.
Nach einer gewissen Zeit habe ich mich dann mal wieder eingeloggt und ich hatte eine Mahnung, dass ich Geld bezahlen soll, weil ich dem Web.de Club beigetreten bin, ich war geschockt, denn ich habe nie etwas bestätigt, zumindest war ich mir dessen nicht bewusst und habe das ganze einfach ignoriert.
Dann irgendwann kam Post, zuerst von der einen E-Mail und dann von der anderen.
Darauf habe ich dann geantwortet, dass ich von meinem Widerrufsrecht Gebraucht mache und meinen Vertrag widerrufe, da ich keiner Vetragsverlägerung des kostenlosen Kennenlernangebotes zugestimmt habe.
Das ist der so ziemlich genau Wortlaut. Ungefähr 2 Wochen später bekam ich wieder Post von web.de, dass ich mich außerhalb der Kündigungsfrist befinde da diese nur 2 Wochen nach Vertagsabschluss möglich ist. Und dass sie das Schreiben als fristgerechte Kündigung der Mindestvertraglaufzeit angenommen und dass mein web.de Club-Vertrag am 22.08.15 endet. Für die 2. Mail habe ich noch keine Post bekommen, allerdings wird der Brief wohl der Selbe sein.

Ich habe mich schon seit dem Brief im Internet informiert und habe immer mehrere Meinungen gefunden, in so gut wie jedem Forum steht, dass man immer alles widerrufen soll, was einem geschrieben wird. Aber auf ein paar Seiten, sogar auf der Verbraucherschutz Seite stand, dass das so offensichtlich ist und man nichts dagegen tun kann.

Jetzt habe ich einige Fragen:
-Habe ich bis jetzt alles richtig gemacht?
-Habe ich etwas falsch gemacht und sollte lieber bezahlen? (Falls ja, ist es möglich die komplette Summe direkt zu bezahlen?)
-Wenn ich nicht bezahlen muss, was soll ich auf den Brief antworten?


----------



## bernhard (23 Oktober 2014)

Ich habe zwei Antworten:

1) Das Internet ist die größte Müllkippe, die die Menschheit bisher zusammengetragen hat.

Soll heißen: Jeder kann jeden Unsinn schreiben. Dieser Unsinn wird gefunden und hemmungslos weiterverbreitet.

Man muss Fundstellen im Internet bewerten und darf nur nachvollziehbar sinnvollen Beiträgen Glauben schenken. Wenn man das tut, empfehlen alle Foren zu diesem Thema das Gleiche.

2) Hier gibt es bisher #2069 Beiträge zu diesem Themenbereich. Alles wiederholt sich permanent. Man muss nur ein paar lesen und weiß, was zu tun ist.


----------



## Benne (5 November 2014)

Mal ein kurzer Zwischenstand, 23.10 fristablauf von Drohbrief des Anwalts wegen Widerspruch.
Bisher nichts neues.


----------



## Benne (23 November 2014)

So , 1 Monat ist vergangen nach Fristablauf.
Ob es das wohl war?


----------



## Hippo (24 November 2014)

Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit - nö ...
Aber das ist kein Grund zur Besorgnis. Ein paar Mahnpupsereien kommen sicher noch.


----------



## Daze (25 März 2015)

Hallo,

hat sich hier bei jemanden nach dem Mahnbescheid etwas getan? Der flatterte gestern bei uns auch ins Haus.


----------



## BenTigger (25 März 2015)

Was für ein Mahnbescheid genau?


----------



## Daze (25 März 2015)

Ja, über die ungewollte web.de Clubmitgliedschaft, wo es in diesem Thread geht.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (25 März 2015)

Ich hatte auch einen Mahnbescheid wegen meines WEB.DE-Postfachs auf dem Tisch. Das ist zwar auch schon eine Weile her, aber ich glaube nicht, dass sich da viel geändert hat.

Zum Mahnbescheid muss man wissen, dass der im Rahmen eines automatisierten Verfahrens von einem Gericht kommt. Für Rheinland-Pfalz und das Saarland ist zum Beispiel das Amtsgericht Mayen für Mahnbescheide zuständig. Wichtig sind die Belehrungen des Gerichts auf dem Mahnbescheid:



> *Das Gericht hat nicht geprüft, ob dem Antragsteller der Anspruch zusteht.*



Und an anderer Stelle:



> *Bitte beachten Sie, dass das Gericht im Mahnverfahren nicht prüft, ob der geltend gemachte Anspruch begründet ist. Lassen Sie daher Zweifel, ob der Anspruch besteht, nicht auf sich beruhen, auch wenn diese nur eine Nebenforderung (z. B. Höhe der Zinsen) betreffen.*



Der Umkehrschluss: Der Anspruchsteller, Hörnlein & Feyler für 1&1, hat bisher auch noch nichts begründet. (Ich selbst könnte jetzt auch online einen Mahnbescheid über 50.000€ über meinen Nachbarn beantragen und der würde auch zugestellt.) Was passiert, wenn der jetzt widerspricht, steht auch in der Belehrung im Mahnbescheid:

Das Mahngericht fordert einen Kostenvorschuss beim Antragsteller an und dann wird die Sache an das Gericht abgegeben, dass er benannt hat. Wahrscheinlich ist das dann in Montabaur und die müssen die Karten auf dem Tisch haben - Jetzt müsste die Klage begründet werden.

Um zu verstehen, wie die Konzernmutter 1&1 tickt:
1&1 gerät aufgrund der kreativen Vertragsanbahnung immer wieder mit den Verbraucherzentralen an einander. Schön ist das Urteil vom OLG Koblenz und die beinahe zwangsläufige Reaktion darauf. Seit dem Urteil ist 1&1 untersagt, Club-Mitgliedschaften als Geschenke zu bewerben. Diese Geschenke verwandelten sich in eine kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft, wenn man nicht fristgerecht kündigt und das entsprach nicht dem kostenlosen Charakter, den man von einem Geschenk erwartete. Die Reaktion auf das Urteil ist simpel: Inzwischen verteilt man Geburtstags-Überraschungen, Treue-Boni und ähnliches. Die Texter sind da kreativ und meiden das böse Wort einfach wie die Pest.

Man passt die Abofallen also so an, dass sie nicht von den Unterlassungsurteilen umfasst sind, gibt aber nach wie vor das scheinbar lukrative Geschäftsmodell nicht auf.

Zur Forderung an sich:
Bei mir war die ursprüngliche Forderung mit Inkassogebühren im Mahnbescheid auf mehr als das Vierfache aufgeblasen. Das sind Kosten, über deren Erstattungsfähigkeit es reichlich Rechtsprechung gibt. Wer ohnehin klagen muss, kann das auch direkt tun. Im BGB existiert sogar ein Paragraph dafür (Schadensminderungspflicht). Der psychologische Effekt ist allerdings nicht zu verachten. Unbedarfte Anspruchsgegner zahlen dann schon aus Angst und man muss leider davon ausgehen, dass der Erfolg 1&1 darin bestätigt, weiter so zu verfahren.

Was machen Hörnlein & Feyler, wenn die einen Widerspruch auf den Tisch kriegen?
Das weiß ich nicht und hier kann auch niemand Rat geben, aber bei mir (wie bei vielen anderen) war es so: Da meiner Auffassung nach kein Vertragsverhältnis bestand, habe ich auf dem Widerspruchsformular ein Kreuzchen gesetzt und der Forderung widersprochen.

Hörnlein & Feyler haben das auch gemerkt und entsprechend reagiert:
Die haben nicht noch mehr Geld in die Hand genommen um ins streitige Verfahren über zu leiten. Wahrscheinlich sahen sie es als ihre aus christlicher Nächstenliebe geborene Pflicht an, mich noch einmal persönlich anzuschreiben und mir die Rücknahme meines Widerspruchs ans Herz zu legen. Es hätte ja noch viel teurer werden können, wenn die tatsächlich geklagt hätten.

Passiert ist das nie.


----------



## web-abzocke (25 März 2015)

Hallo Ich wollte gern meine Erfahrung noch hier niederschreiben.

als erstes mal:

Mahnungen kommen nicht mehr 

aber von Anfang an.

ich hab immer wieder mahnungen von BFs Risk bekommen, also immer wieder nach ablauf der gesetzten Frist. insgesamt waren das jetzt bestimmt so 10 Stück genau gezählt hab ich nicht.
Die ganze Sache hat sich über ein Jahr hingezogen, aber seit Anfang 2015 ist Ruhe keien weitere Belästigung durch Mahnungen mehr.
Erstaunlich fand ich, dass ich nun auch von web.de eine schriftliche Bestätigung meiner Kontolöschung bekommen habe. Darüber bin ich sehr dankbar   Tschüs web.de tschüss 1&1 mit mir nie wieder!!

Danke an das tolle Forum hier, ohne dieses wäre ich kurz vor Endewohl doch noch eingeknickt so habe ich zum Glück keinen Pfennig bezahlt!!


----------



## BenTigger (25 März 2015)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Was für ein Mahnbescheid genau?


Sorry, meinne Frage zielte in die Richtung, WER sendete dir den Mahnbescheid. Inkassounternehmen, Anwalt, Gericht?
Sprich geblubber vom Inkassounternehmen/Anwalt ohne Wert (von denen kommen viele)
oder vom Gericht als amtlicher Mahnbescheid im gelben Umschlag mit Frist von 14 Tagen zum Widerruf?

Siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/der-mahnbescheid.1741/

Erst nach der genauen Definition des Mahnbescheids kann man dir bessere Antworten geben.
Vom letzteren gibt es nur einen. 
Da liegt es dann erst mal an dir, wie es weitergeht.
Siehe auch dazu den Link.


----------



## Daze (25 März 2015)

Achso. Wir haben praktisch das ganze Prozdere durch und haben den Mahnbescheid vom Gericht erhalten.
Einige haben ja hier Ihre Erfahrungen niedergeschrieben bis dass sie den Mahnbescheid widersprochen haben. Das haben wir auch. 
Nun hätte es mich interessiert, ob bei denjenigen noch etwas nachgekommen ist. 
@haudraufundschluss hat ja schon geschrieben, dass bei ihm nichts mehr gekommen ist.


----------



## soa (25 März 2015)

@Daze:
höchstwahrscheinlich kommt dann noch ein "Angebot zur Einigung" ohne Rechtsstreit. Da schlagen sie Dir vor, daß Du ca. 200 € bezahlen sollst damit sie Dich nicht verklagen. Ich würde darauf nicht reagieren und es weiter aussitzen, dann kommt i.d.R. nix mehr.


----------



## BenTigger (25 März 2015)

Daze schrieb:


> Nun hätte es mich interessiert, ob bei denjenigen noch etwas nachgekommen ist.
> @haudraufundschluss hat ja schon geschrieben, dass bei ihm nichts mehr gekommen ist.


Naja bis auf den letzten Brief, den ja User Soa auch schon erwähnt


----------



## haudraufundschluss (25 März 2015)

Was nach einem widersprochenen Mahnbescheid kommt, lässt sich so beschreiben:

Hast Du widersprochen, fragt das Gericht den Antragsteller (1&1): Willst Du klagen? Dann Geld auf den Tisch und wir geben die Sache an das zuständige Gericht ab.

Das zuständige Gericht will kein Geld mehr sehen, aber fragt dann auch: Du willst klagen? Dann erkläre mal, warum Du Geld haben willst.

Das ist der Punkt, an dem 1&1 noch mehr Geld vorschießen muss und der Anwalt ganz blöd Arbeit hat, weil er ja die Klage begründen muss. Das ist ja bis jetzt nicht passiert. Gebetsmühlenartiges Wiederholen von "Ich krieg immer mehr Geld von Dir.", erhöht nicht den Wahrheitsgehalt der Aussage. Wer schreit, hat auch nicht automatisch recht.

Was aber beinahe noch schlimmer ist: Jetzt könnte eine neutrale Instanz den Sachverhalt bewerten. Läuft das doof, schießen die ihr eigenes Geschäftsmodell damit ab. Und wer will das schon? Klappt doch alles so schön.


----------



## Daze (25 März 2015)

Na dann hoffen wir mal das Beste, dass die Angelegenheit damit erledigt ist.
Danke


----------



## jupp11 (25 März 2015)

Daze schrieb:


> Nun hätte es mich interessiert, ob bei denjenigen noch etwas nachgekommen ist.


Der nächste Schritt  wäre eine  Zivilklage.  Seit Beginn dieses Threads vor 10 Jahren gibt es keinen einzigen verbürgten Fall dafür.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (25 März 2015)

Es ist die älteste existierende Abofalle Deutschlands.


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 März 2015)

Zur Zeit gibts wieder auf allen Mailaddys "Ostergeschenke" von gmx. Der Button "Kaufen" ist grün unterlegt. Wenigstens hat der Button "weiter zum Postfach" inzwischen dieselbe Größe wie der "Kaufen"-Button. Früher war das "weiter zum Postfach" ganz links unten klein in der Ecke zu bemerken, wenn man danach suchte....


----------



## soa (26 März 2015)

Seit wann muß man Geschenke denn kaufen? Ist das nicht arglistige Täuschung? Diese 1+1 Abzocker dürfen immer weiter dem Verbraucher das sauer verdiente Geld aus der Tasche ziehen. Wen kümmert es? Leider niemand.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 März 2015)

Wenn es wirklich Geschenke sind, dann zeigt das auch wieder recht deutlich die Gesinnung: Mit Geschenken zu werben, wurde der Web.de GmbH 2009 untersagt. Für Web.de und GMX.de zeichnet sich aber heute die 1&1 Mail & Media GmbH verantwortlich.


----------



## Goblin (27 März 2015)

Schon komisch dass es ein Unternehmen wie 1 und 1 nötig hat solche Kaspereien zu veranstalten...


----------



## F.Blind (1 April 2015)

Genau diese neue GMX-Oster-Promotion war es dann auch, auf die ich nach Jahren von weitgehend konfliktfreier Nutzung (eh nur als Spam-Ordner-Account) heute geklickt habe. Dass ich auf lange Sicht "gewinnen" würde wenn ich mich einfach weigere zu zahlen ist mir schon klar (und das haben dieser Thread und andere Seiten mir hinreichend bestätigt), jedoch stehe ich jetzt gerade vor quasi dem Luxusproblem, dass ich den Fehler sofort bemerkt hatte, und ja vermutlich eh noch in der Testphase kündigen könnte bevor GMX überhaupt meint sie könnten realistisch Geld von mir bekommen. Deswegen frage ich mich jetzt - soll ich einfach einmal das EU-Porto (ich lebe in Österreich) für einen Brief mit der Kündigungserklärung nach Deutschland zahlen (ärgerlich, aber recht egal)? Weil wenn ich mir dadurch erspare monatelang von denen genervt zu werden (auch wenn ich weiß, dass sie letztendlich scheitern), wäre mir es das wert. 

Deswegen meine eigentliche Frage: Gibt es hier Erfahrungen betrf. Kündigung in der Testphase? Hatte jemand da schon jemals Probleme damit, oder sind sie eh so fokussiert auf Leute die ihren "Vertrag" nicht bemerken, dass sie Leuten die sofort kündigen keine Schwierigkeiten machen?

Der dort hinterlegte Name ist fiktiv (aber "realistisch"), die Adresse ist nicht meine sondern die eines öffentlichen Gebäudes in der Stadt in der ich damals gelebt habe (ja, das war vielleicht unintelligent, aber eine Dekade zu spät). Vielleicht könnte man mit etwas Recherche korrekten Namen u. Anschrift finden, nachdem ich den Namen der Mail an einigen anderen Stellen verwendet habe, auch wenn ich gerade persönlich nicht wüsste wie.

Ob ich den Account weiterverwenden kann wäre mir ziemlich egal.


----------



## BenTigger (1 April 2015)

Wenn ich das in der Testphase bemerken würde, hätten die ein Einschreiben mit meiner Kündigung erhalten. Das Einschreiben mit einem Zeugen der auch den Inhalt kennt zusammen aufgeben und dann können die mich mal, falls die es ignorieren sollten.
Das ist bisher aber noch nicht bekannt geworden, dass ein Testabo vor Ablauf nicht gekündigt werden konnte. 
Nur die richtige Anschrift an GMX  muss schon genutzt werden, damit die das auch bekommen


----------



## F.Blind (1 April 2015)

Und hatte schon jemand von euch Probleme bei nicht-eingeschriebenen Briefen? Weil Einschreiben würde gleich mal das fünffache kosten. Ja, schon klar, trotzdem vernachlässigbarer Betrag, aber Geld schenken muss ich der Post ja auch nicht.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (1 April 2015)

Wohin möchtest Du denn schreiben?

Bei der Kündigung kann es Sinn machen, den Zugang belegen zu können. Das geht allerdings auch mit dem Faxprotokoll.

Brieffreundschaften per Einschreiben sind unnötig und teuer. Grundsätzlich signalisierst Du damit eigentlich nur, dass es sich lohnen könnte, weiter bei Dir zu bohren. Deswegen solltest Du die Korrespondenz auf das Notwendigste beschränken.

Edit:
Web.de (bei GMX analog) lässt in seinen AGB die Kündigung in Textform zu. Dann kann man auch per Fax kündigen. Die Nummer findet sich dort auch.

Ansonsten würde ich den angebotenen Link ausprobieren und das mit Screenshots entsprechend dokumentieren.

Ach ja: Ich habe mehrfach dort gekündigt und meistens hat das auch funktioniert.


----------



## F.Blind (2 April 2015)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Wohin möchtest Du denn schreiben?
> 
> Bei der Kündigung kann es Sinn machen, den Zugang belegen zu können. Das geht allerdings auch mit dem Faxprotokoll.
> 
> ...



Oha, das dürfte mir bisher entgangen sein. Also ich habe natürlich die Kündigungseite in der Kontoverwaltung ausprobiert, aber aus irgendeinem Grund habe ich übersehen, dass sie selbst schreiben man kann die Kündigung "Per Post, Fax oder E-Mail an den GMX Kundenservice senden". Wahrscheinlich weil auf dem Formular selbst nur mehr Postadresse und Fax draufstehen.

Ich werde es jedenfalls morgen einfach mal per E-Mail mit diesem unterschriebenen Formular probieren.

Danke für die Antworten soweit.


----------



## Daze (15 April 2015)

Nachdem wir dem Mahnbescheid widersprochen haben, flatterte am Samstag das erste Bettelschreiben ins Haus. Wenn wir 150,- zahlen würden, dann wäre die Angelgenheit erledigt.


----------



## soa (15 April 2015)

@Daze:
hart bleiben, bald habt ihr Ruhe


----------



## BenTigger (15 April 2015)

Wer eine  echte Vertragsforderung hat, bettelt nicht, der klagt....


----------



## jupp11 (26 Mai 2015)

Im elften Jahr so frisch wie  vor elf Jahren: http://www.verbraucherzentrale-nied...171AEXT/k_eine-nette-geste-von-gmx-und-web-de


> Vertrag bei gmx und web.de:  Immer noch ein Thema
> Die Geburtstagsüberraschung oder das Treue-Dankeschön: Regelmäßig erscheinen bei Freemail-Diensten wie gmx oder web.de Pop-up-Fenster oder Ihnen wird per E-Mail ein Premiumstatus angeboten. Ein unbedachter Moment, ein kurzer Klick und wenige Zeit später flattert Ihnen eine Rechnung für die kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft ins Haus...


Leider sind auch VZ nicht gefeit Unsinn zu verbreiten:


> Kommt allerdings die erste Rechnung oder sogar schon die Mahnung, ist ein Widerruf des Vertrages nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## Daze (28 Mai 2015)

So, nun kam am Samstag ein Schreiben von Web.de dass uns der Vertrag gekündigt wurde, weil wir nicht bezahlt haben. Ich denke, die Sache hat sich somit erledigt.


----------



## Hippo (28 Mai 2015)

Nicht zwingend ...
Die können schon noch auf die Idee kommen die "vertraglich" zustehenden Kosten einzufordern.
Ändert aber nix am eigenen Verhalten.


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 September 2015)

Zur Zeit wimmelt es wieder von "Geburtstagsgeschenken", "Namenstaggeschenken", "Letzte Gelegenheiten" usw. Wenigstens der "weiter zum Postfach"-Button ist jetzt größer und leichter aufzufinden.

Seit heute übrigens kann man sich nicht sofort ausloggen, sondern nur mit einer Verzögerung von 30 Sekunden, damit man die Werbung auf der Auslogseite liest. Die Sekunden werden am linken oberen Rand heruntergezählt.


----------



## Daze (3 September 2015)

Wollte noch mal einen kurzen Bericht abgeben. Seit dem letzten Schreiben im Mai hat sich nichts mehr getan. Das web.de Emailkonto funktioniert auch wieder. Es stehen auch keine offenen Kosten mehr drin, sondern alles auf "bezahlt".


----------



## soa (11 September 2015)

war eben auch bei den web.de (1&1) Brüdern, Loginversuch auf free mail account der unfreiwillig in web.de Club upgegraded wurde hat ebenfalls geklappt, trotz ausstehender Club Beiträge und horrender Inkassogebühren. Keinerlei Hinweise auf ausstehende Forderungen ihrerseits.
Vielleicht hoffen die Jungs ja darauf, daß ich nochmal so dämlich bin und mich in der Hektik verklicke.
Ich werde in Zukunft einen großen Bogen um 1&1 und deren Ableger machen. Einmal diesen ganzen Ärger durchzuhecheln (habe mich strikt an die Tipps hier gehalten) reicht mir für den Rest meines Erdendaseins.
Nochmal [email protected] hier, die das schon erfolgreich durchexerziert haben und ihre Erfahrungen hier eingestellt haben.


----------



## Hippo (11 September 2015)

Tut auch uns gut positive Rückmeldungen zu kriegen - Danke


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 März 2016)

Es gibt wieder "Ostergeschenke"   Aber wenigstens ist der Button "weiter zum Postfach" inzwischen bezüglich Größe identisch mit dem Button "Kaufen"!


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Juni 2016)

Wieder mal "Großangriff" von gmx (zu kaufende "Geschenke") auf all meinen gmx-Adressen.....


----------



## Lololo91 (18 November 2016)

Hallo, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 

Ich hatte bis vor kurzem auch einen web.de freemail account. Ich habe allerdings meine echten Daten nicht angegeben. 

Ich habe dann von dieser Abzockermasche gehört und sofort meinen Account gelöscht. Wie der Zufall es wollte, war beim letzten einloggen ebenfalls diese Geschenkaktion. 

Ich habe nun Angst, dass ich eventuell diesen "Vertrag" doch noch abgeschlossen haben könnte, obwohl ich alles dafür getan hab, dass es nicht dazu kommen konnte. 
Ich möchte Gewissheit, um unbesorgt mit meinem Leben fortzufahren.

1. Der account ist gelöscht. Heisst das, dass kein Vertrag bzw. eine Testphase zustande kam? Ich habe öfters gelesen, dass man den account nicht löschen kann, wenn dies der Fall ist. Allerdings habe ich einmal gelesen, dass eine Person trotz Mahnung den account gelöscht hätte. 

2. Welche Konsequenzen könnte es haben, wenn falsche Daten angegeben wurden? 

Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## Goblin (18 November 2016)

> 2. Welche Konsequenzen könnte es haben, wenn falsche Daten angegeben wurden?



Dir könnte der Mond auf den Kopf fallen  Da passiert gar nichts


----------



## passer (19 November 2016)

Wer einen Testaccount bei Web.de /gmx.de eingeht, kann über den Account nur per Fax mit Unterschrift oder schriftlich  kündigen.
Das ist aber nicht zulässig, normalerweise müsste die Kündigung auch per Klick gehen. Nach neuer aktueller Gesetzeslage.


----------



## Hippo (19 November 2016)

Egal was das Gesetz dazu sagt - beweise mal einen Klick...


----------



## Goblin (19 November 2016)

> Egal was das Gesetz dazu sagt - beweise mal einen Klick...



Bei einem sriösen Unternehmen müsste man darüber gar nicht nachdenken...


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 November 2016)

Zur Zeit muss man wieder höllisch aufpassen, dass man nicht versehentlich auf die vielen angebotenen "Geschenken" zu allen Anlässen (Geburtstag, Namenstag, besonderer Kunde, gutes Wetter, Kanzlerkandidatur Frau Murksel usw. usw.) klickt.


----------



## passer (20 November 2016)

Wenn man mydealzer ist, lohnt sich so ein Test Premium Account. Zumindest ein 6 Monats Geburtstags Kostenfrei Account.
Durch die Gutscheine, und Sonderaktionen.
Kündigungsaufwand dazu (gleich nach Erstellung) etwa 5 Minuten.


----------



## Julies (23 Dezember 2016)

Hallo liebes Team,
erst mal finde ich es sehr nett dass ihr das hier freiwillig macht, auch schon mal ein Dankeschön von mir dafür.
Ich habe nun auch die Rechnungen von web.de bekommen, bisher öffnet sie sich aber immer nur in meinem Account. Ich bin 17 Jahre alt, also eigentlich kann mir in dieser Hinsicht gar nichts passieren oder? Mir war auch nicht bewusst, dass ich diesen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe. Nun wurde hier ja schon geschrieben, dass meine Eltern einen Brief schicken sollen. Kann mir das jemand noch ein mal genauer erklären, was dort drin stehen soll? Und kann ich jetzt noch widerrufen, wo noch kein einziger Brief kam oder ist das generell überhaupt nicht nötig, wenn ein Brief von meinen Eltern kommt?


----------



## Hippo (23 Dezember 2016)

Guck mal in die Links in meiner Signatur.
Und dann gibts noch was in der Rubrik zum B2B-Handel

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...chnologies-chemnitz-und-minderjaehrige.43059/

Da gehts zwar um ein ganz anderes Thema, die Ausführungen zur Geschäftsfähigkeit treffen auf Dich aber genauso zu


----------



## Reducal (10 April 2017)

http://www.t-online.de/computer/sic...cherzentrale-warnt-vor-abofallen-im-netz.html



			
				T-Online schrieb:
			
		

> *Bei GMX und Web.de*
> 
> *Experten warnen vor teuren E-Mail-Abofallen*
> 
> Die Masche: Statt des „Weiter“-Buttons ist unten rechts auf der Seite ein „Kaufen-Button“ platziert. Wer nicht genau hinsieht, klickt schnell darauf.


----------



## jupp11 (10 April 2017)

Das ist  eine der zig-Varianten der uralten Fallenstellerei bei web und gmx. Dieser Thread startet im Jahr 2004
und da war die Fallenstellerei schon längst im Gang. Zumindest ist der "Kaufen" Button rechts unten und der "Weiter zum Postfach" in der Mitte in gleicher Schriftgrösse platziert. Außerdem ballern web und gmx die Postfächer eh mit Spam voll. Gratispostfächer müssen eben finanziert werde...


----------



## Computer77 (27 April 2017)

Ja bei diesen Anbieter muss man leider immer ganz genau hinschauen was und wo man anklickt...


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 April 2017)

Computer77 schrieb:


> Ja bei diesen Anbieter muss man leider immer ganz genau hinschauen was und wo man anklickt...


Ich beschwerte mich in deren Forum über die dilettantischen politischen Beiträge und den Klatsch, Tratsch sowie Schrott, den diese Burschen alltäglich von Bild und Dr. Bild (früher Spiegel) übernehmen und der mit seriösem Journalismus nicht das Geringste zu tun hat. Daraufhin wurden meine insgesamt 150 Forenbeiträge gelöscht und eine meiner Mailadressen dauerhaft für Forenpostings gesperrt.


----------



## Bouleareiree (10 Dezember 2018)

beim nächsten Mal die Begriffe genau zu lesen. Dafür sind sie da.


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Dezember 2018)

> beim nächsten Mal die Begriffe genau zu lesen. Dafür sind sie da


Naja, die letzten Beiträge sind vom Frühjahr 2017.....


----------



## jupp11 (10 Dezember 2018)

Ein "Evergreen": Der Thread beginnt anno domini 2004  mit bis jetzt 2122 Postings.

So furchtbar viel Neues ist eigentlich seitdem nicht dazugekommen. Die Abzocke wurde etwas "verfeinert"....


----------



## Obineg09 (1 Juli 2019)

guten morgen,

ich muss das mal reaktivieren hier.

denn ich habe jetzt fast alles gelesen, aber über die neuere entwicklung seit 2016 finde ich nichts.

seit die kaufen-buttons (bei GMX jedenfalls) jetzt überwiegend "kaufen" heißen, wie sich das gehört, geht man ja zunehmend dazu über, einfach dinge in rechnung zu stellen, obwohl niemand irgendwas angeklickt hat - und behauptet dann auch noch dreist in den rechnungen und mahnschreiben, dass falsche rechnungen angeblich durch dritte, die die identität des kontoinhabers gefälscht haben könnten, entstanden sein könnte.

so will man sich offenbar mit den intelligenteren unter den erpressungsopfern gut stellen, und ihnen die möglichkeit geben, da leicht wieder raus zu kommen, indem sie sich beschweren dürfen - und sich selbst will man dazu die möglichkeit geben, weniger strafanzeigen zu erhalten und weniger kosten zu haben für gerichtliche mahnbescheide, die fruchtlos bleiben werden.

wir haben es hier so erlebt:

ich habe bei gmx seit 20 jahren einen freemail account, der durch ungeklärte umstände plötzlich zu einem topmail account wurde, was ich erstmals an einer rechnung bermerkt habe. eine auftragsbestätigung oder eine widerrufsbelehrung habe ich selbstredend nie erhalten.

ich bin niemand, der leichtfertig auf irgendwelche buttons klickt, und ich brauche das produkt auch nicht, und ich logge auch regelhaft aus. webmail benutze ich ohnehin wenig.

da ich keine lust hatte deswegen gleich umzuziehen, was mit stundenlanger arbeit verbunden wäre, habe ich jetzt insgesamt 3 mal für 6 monate bezahlt, weil ich mir gedacht habe nach 20 jahren freemail ist das nicht schlimm, wenn die auch mal 30 euro von mir bekommen, den irrtum kann ich dann später aufklären.

da eine elektronische kündigung nicht ging (inzwischen gibt es formular dafür, die man aber nur mit detektivarbeit und 17 klicks erreichen kann, man wird auf dem weg dahin regelrecht wieder davon weggelotst) und eine schriftliche geld kostet - fax habe ich nicht - habe ich von dem angebot gebrauch gemacht, telefonisch zu kündigen.

auf der webseite von gmx heißt es hierzu, für kunden von promail gäbe es eine "kostenlose telefonnummer". 
unten drunter steht dann eine telefonnummer, die 3,99 die minute kostet. 
dort hat man dann 2 mal meine kündigung artig zu protokoll genommen - und ein halbes jahr später kam jeweils wieder eine rechnung.


jetzt habe ich darauf keine lust mehr. daher habe ich jetzt folgendes gemacht:

ich habe die rechnung diesmal so überwiesen (um den account wieder zu entsperren) dass sie sich mit der ersten inkassobüro-mahnung überschnitten hat.

dadurch hat gmx aufgrund der kontodeckung jetzt meinen account wieder freigeschaltet. die inkassofirma weiss davon aber nichts, und - das ist ja auch zulässig und üblich - will sie natürlich weiterhin den gesamten betrag von mir haben.

hierzu habe ich jetzt innerhalb von nur 3 wochen insgesamt 4 schreiben von denen bekommen.

interessanterweise weist auch die inkassofirma in ihren schreiben darauf hin, dass es "_in einzelfällen zu ungerechfertigen rechnungen aufgrund von identitätsfälschungen von dritten bei der bestellung_" (sinngemäß) gegeben hätte. man möge dies doch bitte überprüfen, wenn man zweifel an der rechnung hat.

meiner rechtsauffassung nach hat der gläubiger durch die fortsetzung der leistung meine direktzahlung akzeptiert. fordert aber weiterhin über die inkassofirma den kompletten betrag noch einmal von mir - und droht mir dort mit kündigung. 

neben den euch allen bekannten argumenten/rechtslage, wonach die ja noch nicht einmal dann wenn jemand wirklich auf "kaufen" geklickt hat (oder von mir aus auf "weiter" oder "AGB zustimmen") dies auch beweisen können, ist es bei mir nun wirklich so, dass ich weiss, dass ich dies nicht getan habe. 
jetzt den betrag aber gleich doppelt zu verlangen während man gleichzeitig nicht mal mehr das leisten will, was vor 20 jahren im freemail vertrag vereinbart wurde, hat schon eine qualität.

außerdem scheint den rechtsverdreher-geschäftsmodellern bei GMX auch nicht bewusst zu sein, dass es sich bei dem märchen mit der identitätsfälschung durch dritte als ursache für die falsche rechnungsstellung möglichweise um das vorstäuschen von straftaten handelt.
denn wenn GMX nicht beweisen kann, dass es mindestens einen solchen fall gibt, ist umgekehrt dadurch praktisch bewiesen, dass sie diese falschbehauptung wissentlich aufgestellt und verbreitet haben - und damit wären alle tatbestandsmerkmale des §154d erfüllt.


mir ist natürlich klar, dass ich mein geld nicht zurückbekommen werde und dass eine erfolgreiche "anwendung" des strafrechts hier auch nicht gelingen wird. und ja, ich werde bis zum nächsten zahlungstermin auf eine eigene domain umziehen müssen, was mich wirklich ärgert.

aber wenn ich neue, interessante möglichkeiten dafür finde, dann werde ich es jetzt so teuer und peinlich wie möglich für die machen. dies kann auch abmahnungen gegen den inkassodienstleister beinhalten.


btw, ich habe vor ca 15-5 jahren zunehmend spamanrufe auf dem festnetz gehabt. trotz geheimnummer. nachdem ich heute mittag gelesen habe, dass 1&1 es teilweise fertig bringt, selbst rechtsanwälten noch nach deren strafanzeige weiterhin trotz widerruf der einzugsermächtigung geld vom konto einzuziehen, oder leuten die niemals einen anschluss bestellt haben, hardware in rechnung stellen, die auch niemals ausgeliefert wurde u.ä. bin ich inzwischen bin ich fest davon überzeugt, dass GMX auch der verursacher meines telefonspams war.

dennoch bin ich froh, dass ich vor zwanzig jahren dort meine richtige adresse angegeben hatte - sonst wäre mir jetzt unter diesen umständen ohne vorwarnung der account gesperrt worden und ich hätte keine chance, wenigstens rauszufinden warum.


----------

